# ¿Habéis visto el IBEX 35? Febrero 2013: Su os vai a kagar, cresting everyday y el jatopo sin papertl



## Janus (31 Ene 2013)

Ya me tocaba a mí, coño.

Viene el mes donde si prepara el guano. Saber el momento del mismo es imposible pero los ojos, que no el cerebro, nos indicarán cuando es. Mientras tanto, se perderá dinero si se juega a adivinar techos, suelos ....


----------



## Mulder (31 Ene 2013)

Supermega POLEEEEE

(¡por una vez lo he conseguido! :


----------



## Janus (31 Ene 2013)

Cuando los ilustres aparecen prestos .... es que hay movement!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2013)

subpoleeeeeando
y MM el economista troleandoooo


outo burbuja esperar 30 segundos.... me cago en calopez como me quiten la subpole!!!!


Janus cabrón.... no te subpolees!! Borra ese mensaje!!!!

troleador!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 Ene 2013)

primera pagina sin cortos!


aprovecho para anunciar el recorte de la deuccion por compra en Euskadi que acaba de decir el PNV y el retoque de los fondos de pensiones


----------



## Mr. Brightside (31 Ene 2013)

Apertura de cortos y de hilo.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ene 2013)

Que título más largo


----------



## sirpask (31 Ene 2013)

Cargar los cañones !!! Morosidad infinita en Luminosas y Gaseosas!!!


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2013)

No están solos ::


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2013)

Pillo sitio


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya me tocaba a mí, coño.
> 
> Viene el mes donde si prepara el guano. Saber el momento del mismo es imposible pero los ojos, que no el cerebro, nos indicarán cuando es. Mientras tanto, se perderá dinero si se juega a adivinar techos, suelos ....



como ojos , ustec no es el broker ciego ? :8:


----------



## paulistano (31 Ene 2013)

Pillo sitio....


----------



## egarenc (31 Ene 2013)

[mi huequito]


----------



## jo-ta (31 Ene 2013)

Pillo sitio


----------



## Le Truhan (31 Ene 2013)

Hola,hola, que emoción!!!


----------



## tesorero (31 Ene 2013)

Pillando sitio, que vienen curvas. 

Janus, estabas frito de abrir hilo, que te has adelantao dos horas! La ansia viva te ha podio.


----------



## Roninn (31 Ene 2013)

Pillo sitio.

A degüello.

Ps. Me presento rapido, gacelilla rankiana en la trinchera desde septiembre.

Saludos,


----------



## tarrito (31 Ene 2013)

baneo súbito para poles, subpoles y subpoles fail. demijrante! 

es envidia cochina mía por no polear


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> están pensando en la siguiente palabra a poner del "apalabrados" 8:
> 
> p.d: se les ve buena gente y tal ... usted me entiende :



No tienen vergüenza aunque sospecho que están acojonados.Me muevo a diario relativamente cerca de la sede del pp y hoy la zona parecia un campo de batalla, trincheras de lecheras y por el aire helicópteros vigilando la zona. Las reuniones de hoy en Génova han debido que ser todo un espectáculo. Por cierto mi consejo ir buscando activos reales para protegeros y a ser posible que una parte importante de vuestro patrimonio este bajo vuestra propia custodia, invertir en etf de oro no es protegerse,ahí queda dicho.


----------



## creative (31 Ene 2013)

Malditos especuladores, que como abren cortos van a poder " especular" el que estaba en largos y nose ha ido estos dias, con unas plusvalias altas, desde Agosto es porque no ha querido.

Claro aqui solo piensan que los especuladores solo ganan dinero nunca pierde....

Preparado para entra cuando baja el chulibex en 5.000 haber si antes de Mayo, que tendre algo de dinero para entrar!!!


----------



## creative (31 Ene 2013)

El otro dia hablando con un amigo del Popular presumiendo de que habia comprado acciones que tenia jugosas pluvalias comentando que habia hecho el negocio del siglo ya que van hacia 1 euro la accion, ya la dije que cuando bajara a 0,40 me llamase para comprarlas mas baratas que el , el cabron se reia cuando se lo contaba, creo que pronto le tendre que llamar para retomar la operacion.


----------



## Cascooscuro (31 Ene 2013)

Pillo sitio...y me presento tambien:
Gacelilla humilde con el culo bujereao por hacerle caso al Jato en mas de una ocasion. Sali de la trinchera demasiado pronto. Volvi a entrar demasiado pronto. Con humildá reconozco mis errores.
Les leo desde hace mas de un año...he posteado en otros subforos pero ahora mismo el unico hilo que sigo es el HVEI35.
Actualmente programando bots con MT4 (5 funcionando ya en un ESXi que tengo en casa). Peipertrading puro hoyga!


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2013)

Ya tenemos a Rajoy y a Botín en la 1 pag del financia times


http://www.ft.com/home/europe

y en el Wall street journal

http://europe.wsj.com/home-page


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2013)

creative dijo:


> El otro dia hablando con un amigo del Popular presumiendo de que habia comprado acciones que tenia jugosas pluvalias comentando que habia hecho el negocio del siglo ya que van hacia 1 euro la accion, ya la dije que cuando bajara a 0,40 me llamase para comprarlas mas baratas que el , el cabron se reia cuando se lo contaba, creo que pronto le tendre que llamar para retomar la operacion.



No esta la cosa para hacer experimentos, si quiere mancharse las manos compre mentos y cocacola pero no tire el dinero en semejante locura.


----------



## egarenc (31 Ene 2013)




----------



## Cantor (31 Ene 2013)

ioput... no son ni las docey ya página 3... sepan que en la trinchera tenemos ya un billar y un futbolín, pa echar el rato...

PD bertok un adobao de 400k... cabrones :XX:


----------



## tesorero (31 Ene 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Pillo sitio.
> 
> A degüello.
> 
> ...





Cascooscuro dijo:


> Pillo sitio...y me presento tambien:
> Gacelilla humilde con el culo bujereao por hacerle caso al Jato en mas de una ocasion. Sali de la trinchera demasiado pronto. Volvi a entrar demasiado pronto. Con humildá reconozco mis errores.
> Les leo desde hace mas de un año...he posteado en otros subforos pero ahora mismo el unico hilo que sigo es el HVEI35.
> Actualmente programando bots con MT4 (5 funcionando ya en un ESXi que tengo en casa). Peipertrading puro hoyga!



Bienvenidos. A darle al papeltladin, pero evitad al zanahorí, vuestra salud os lo agradecerá


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> ioput... no son ni las docey ya página 3... sepan que en la trinchera tenemos ya un billar y un futbolín, pa echar el rato...
> 
> PD bertok un adobao de 400k... cabrones :XX:



The end is near ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Ene 2013)

Mañana arriba o abajo?

Letruhan podria postear mas amenudo, me alegra la Vista su avatar


----------



## Ajetreo (31 Ene 2013)

Pues yo hasta las 12 no posteo


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2013)

Este mes nos vamos a echar unas risas ::


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 Ene 2013)

apunta rebaja para el montepaschi


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Las masas no abren cortos. Entre compañeros de mi trabajo, sé de gente que acaba de entrar porque "parece que por fin se anima la cosa", al margen del bombo de algunos media de que lo peor ha pasado.
> 
> Cuando me metí largo en el Ibex 6xxx, me dije que las cosas no estaban peor que cuando veníamos de 8500+, y ahora sucede precisamente que las cosas siguen prácticamente igual con el 8400 que con el 6xxx
> 
> Ni USA ni la zona Euro han resuelto sus problemas. El dato de Alemania es indicador adelantado para la periferia de que la recesión va a seguir. El dato USA de desempleo, bastante malo. El dato del SAN, también bst malo, y al parecer no estaba muy descontado. Los escasísimos brotes verdes españoles ya los teníamos con el índice por los suelos. Ah! y recuerden, Bankia publica resultados este mes, que aunque no pondere directamente en el índice, puso ella solita el riesgo de default Spain por las nubes.



De hecho es importante recordar que ahora mismo estamos peor que el verano pasado.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNlEZ1FyXYU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Janus (31 Ene 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como ojos , ustec no es el broker ciego ? :8:



Tengo tres!!!!


----------



## vermer (31 Ene 2013)

Un saludo a todos troleadores del economista (dios, qué risas), subversivos de la trinchera, y supertacañones del piso. Pillo sitio en la trinchera con la mejor compañía posible. Jato incluido cuando está tranquilo. A aprender toca.


----------



## burgosma (31 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> De hecho es importante recordar que ahora mismo estamos peor que el verano pasado.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNlEZ1FyXYU&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Muy bueno el video. No hay nada mejor que un ingles diciendo las cosas claras... con dos cojones, si señor.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Ene 2013)

Cuarta página y aún es enero!!!!

CALOPEZ HEXIGO VANS!!!!

::


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Ene 2013)

Venga me apunto a Febrero.


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Un saludo a todos troleadores del economista (dios, qué risas), subversivos de la trinchera, y supertacañones del piso. Pillo sitio en la trinchera con la mejor compañía posible. Jato incluido cuando está tranquilo. A aprender toca.



Afila la bayoneta ::


----------



## guaxx (31 Ene 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Venga me apunto a Febrero.



Yo me apunto de observador aprendiz, a ver si me voy familiarizando con el lenguaje::

Coincido con el que dice que la gente está muy optimista con la bolsa, tengo alguno que otro que suele mirar las cotizaciones en el bar y yo haciéndome el loco le pregunto si hay que comprar y me dicen: "ahora es la mejor época, porque ya sólo puede subir"::


----------



## Maravedi (1 Feb 2013)

Poleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee febreril


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2013)

Esos larguistas que se van incorporando al jilo ..... no perdáis la ocasión de aumentar la cartera ::

[YOUTUBE]E-pRvSkYRhM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Feb 2013)

pillo sitio y eso
VIX muy rojo, SP en rojo

fake on air = posible velón verde mañana


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2013)

............


----------



## burbujito1982 (1 Feb 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> Pillando sitio, que vienen curvas.
> 
> Janus, estabas frito de abrir hilo, que te has adelantao dos horas! La ansia viva te ha podio.



Seguro que ha tenido "información privilegiada" que le aseguraba por adelantado que a pesar de los pesares llegaríamos a mañana, es decir hoy.

Los "malvados especuladores" van por delante.


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Feb 2013)

Estoy muy enfadado, no pienso escribir ni un mensaje este mes.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2013)

guaxx dijo:


> Yo me apunto de observador aprendiz, a ver si me voy familiarizando con el lenguaje::
> 
> Coincido con el que dice que la gente está muy optimista con la bolsa, tengo alguno que otro que suele mirar las cotizaciones en el bar y yo haciéndome el loco le pregunto si hay que comprar y me dicen:* "ahora es la mejor época, porque ya sólo puede subir"*::


----------



## aksarben (1 Feb 2013)

El troleo a El Economista :XX: 

¡Pillo sitio!


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Feb 2013)

tengan cuidado mañana:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-hilo-comentar-resultados-del-pop-2012-a.html


----------



## burbufilia (1 Feb 2013)

Noticia estandard de El País sobre el fin del baneo de cortos. Lo que llama la atención son los comentarios de la progredumbre 

_- Es normal. Primero amnistían a los defraudadores fiscales y después les facilitan especular para que ganen más dinero y puedan evadirlo nuevamente.

- BARRA LIBRE PARA LOS BUITRES DEL CAPITALISMO

- El Ibex está barato. Está para comprar y quedarse sentado.

- Otra cagada de Marianico el breve_

Los inversores podrán apostar de nuevo por la caída de la Bolsa española | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Feb 2013)

Pillo Simio!!

Qué nervios!! Soy virgen con la bolsa sin la prohibicion en cortos, estoy que no me hallo...::


----------



## FranR (1 Feb 2013)

IF BBVA: Nos ha dado señal de entrada a muy corto plazo (no quise ponerlo ayer por el alto riesgo, pero había un intra sobre los 7.34)

La lectura ahora mismo, pequeño push para luego seguir cayendo. Más tarde niveles y ya veremos donde se producen o se pueden producir los giros.


CP 8364-8344 

Por la zona baja se están creando niveles, por lo que a muy corto plazo tenemos poca fiabilidad.

Aquí va lo que tengo de momento: 

Escapatoria bajista: 8.226

Alcista: No estaría de más para la limpieza de la bajada un 8.474

Suerte señores.


----------



## FranR (1 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Pillo Simio!!
> 
> Qué nervios!! Soy virgen con la bolsa sin la prohibicion en cortos, estoy que no me hallo...::



Tenga, si es nuevo necesita equipamiento de campaña


----------



## DecadenciaDelImperio (1 Feb 2013)

guaxx dijo:


> ...y yo haciéndome el loco le pregunto si hay que comprar y me dicen: "ahora es la mejor época, porque ya sólo puede subir"::



:´(

Seguimos para bingo...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Tenga, si es nuevo necesita equipamiento de campaña



Aquí vemos como Pandoro mismamente se lo entrega para sus usos futuros...


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Feb 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Noticia estandard de El País sobre el fin del baneo de cortos. Lo que llama la atención son los comentarios de la progredumbre
> 
> _- Es normal. Primero amnistían a los defraudadores fiscales y después les facilitan especular para que ganen más dinero y puedan evadirlo nuevamente.
> 
> ...



Pena que en este país no exista el partido adecuado para poner en su sitio a la progredumbre, a Marianico el torpe y los suyos, los veo yo muy muy verdes y muy acomplejados para luchar contra el imperio del monopolio y maestros de la manipulación borregil - que subsisten a pesar de estar endeudados hasta las cejas. Algunos de esos del lado oscuro que ven el Ibex barato y esperar, yo les recomiendo comprar unas buenas Prisas.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Pena que en este país no exista el partido adecuado para poner en su sitio a la progredumbre, a Marianico el torpe y los suyos, los veo yo muy muy verdes y muy acomplejados para luchar contra el imperio del monopolio y maestros de la manipulación borregil - que subsisten a pesar de estar endeudados hasta las cejas. Algunos de esos del lado oscuro que ven el Ibex barato y esperar, yo les recomiendo comprar unas buenas Prisas.



Habrá que votar la partido "gay" a ver si les dan por el culo a los policastros.


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2013)

Os traigo una nueva empresa:

Son los competidores de Diageo

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pernod_Ricard#section_2


https://www.unience.com/product/PAR/RI/financials


OS dejo un reportaje del canal de historia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pums4h-zLgI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Tenga, si es nuevo necesita equipamiento de campaña



No se porque pero intuia que iban a darme mi regalo al mencionar la palabra *virgen*::

¿Y el jato? ¿En la nevera?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> No se porque pero intuia que iban a darme mi regalo al mencionar la palabra *virgen*::
> 
> *¿Y el jato? ¿En la nevera?*



Durmiendo la borrachera...


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

El jatorropo está buscando un tambor, un silbato y una cabra.

El papeltladin ya no le da pa vivir.


----------



## Cascooscuro (1 Feb 2013)

El jato estaba dandose un baño...


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Os traigo una nueva empresa:
> 
> Son los competidores de Diageo
> 
> ...



Me gusta mucho mas Diageo, Mayores ventas, mayores margenes, menos deudas...donde va a parar...Todavia soy joven y atrevido y me van mas las aventuras tipo Nok, pero cuando sea mayor me hare una cartera para dividendos con este tipo de empresas...


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Me gusta mucho mas Diageo, Mayores ventas, mayores margenes, menos deudas...donde va a parar...Todavia soy joven y atrevido y me van mas las aventuras tipo Nok, pero cuando sea mayor me hare una cartera para dividendos con este tipo de empresas...



A mi también me gusta mas Diageo,tiene marcas mas potentes. La francesa para lo bueno y lo malo es mas pequeña.Es curioso estas dos empresas cada dia acumulan mas masrcas , a poco que se pongan entre 2-4 deben tener practimente todo el mercado. Estos negocios lo bueno que tienen es que son simples.


----------



## FranR (1 Feb 2013)

Luces de colores para empezar el día....


----------



## FranR (1 Feb 2013)

Y la explicación: 

The report comes out at 10:30 a.m. on Thursdays, and this week it said that nat gas in storage fell by 194 billion cubic feet (bcf) last week to 2,802 bcf.
Of course, when this news comes out, people trade on this information the moment they get it and that impacts the price of the commodity.
Today, the brilliant minds over at Nanex, a market research firm, noticed that someone started trading on the report about 400 milliseconds before it was released.
With high frequency trading software, that 400 milliseconds (roughly the time it takes you to blink an eye) can really make a difference, and you can see that difference in the charts below.
Regulators, meanwhile, have decided not to prosecute anyone who trades on news milliseconds before everyone else, leak or no leak.
Check out the charts below (from Nanex).
This first chart is pretty simple. It shows United States Natural Gas (UNG) trading between 10:29:59 and 10:30:04 this morning.
You can see on your left before 10:30 (and between 500 and 750 on x-axis of the chart) there's a flurry of trading activity. Then it stops and starts again at 10:30 when the report officially comes out.
That shows that some people had the information to trade on and some people didn't.


----------



## FranR (1 Feb 2013)

Pretty nuts. This next chart is just gorgeous. It shows everyone and their mom jumping into the trade over time. What you really need to pay attention to is the blue on the bottom. That's where the price is — the right price.
The more people hit the right price ("hit the bid"), the bluer and/or darker it gets.


----------



## amago45 (1 Feb 2013)

Caixabank ... resultados 2012

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={e3a1fe01-e7bb-4ce8-a473-ce89747c9672}

Gestión diferencial del riesgo con importante esfuerzo en saneamientos y elevadas dotaciones 
En 2012 CaixaBank ha registrado dotaciones y saneamientos por importe total de 10.299 millones de euros. 
El total de dotaciones con impacto en los resultados de 2012 asciende a 5.749 millones de euros. De éstos, 3.636 millones de euros están relacionados con las 
medidas promulgadas por el Gobierno español (Real Decreto Ley 2/2012 y Real Decreto Ley 18/2012) dirigidas al saneamiento de la cartera de riesgo del sector promotor y activos adjudicados de las entidades bancarias. Los restantes 2.113 millones de euros 
corresponden a dotaciones para insolvencias para la cartera crediticia y otras.


----------



## amago45 (1 Feb 2013)

y el BBVA

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={90663729-5b84-4912-8c10-8208ad8317eb}

Nuevo incremento significativo de las provisiones en España para cubrir el progresivo deterioro de las carteras y activos inmobiliarios.


----------



## juanfer (1 Feb 2013)

Buenos dias,

Este es el mes más corto del año, ¿tendra algo que ver con los cortos?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2013)

Y venga a provisionar.... ¿pero no habían provisionado ya el año pasado?


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Feb 2013)

buenos dias, como se espera el comienzo de la sesion?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> buenos dias, como se espera el comienzo de la sesion?



Sentado en el sofá con una taza de té.... 



::


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Feb 2013)

que suerte.
yo currando y mordiendome las uñas solo esperando la apertura con orden de venta con un 2% de bajada (es decir un 1% en el contado)


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que suerte.
> yo currando y mordiendome las uñas solo esperando la apertura con orden de venta con un 2% de bajada (es decir un 1% en el contado)




Cómo queman esas plusvalías!!


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2013)

guanos dias gacelos 

veremos si el mercado comienza a trollear :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2013)

Joder , como ha empezado el ibex

madre mia


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Feb 2013)

Joer con los cortos....ni un día de margen que dan...Mira SAN y BBVA...


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Feb 2013)

jajajajajajajajaja fuera de mi etf doble inverso con un 7% de plusvies....
la putada ahora es TR pero creo que voy a comprar en 35.5


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2013)

Y los BMEros más que felices. Yo ya no llevo ojo, pero se podía ver venir a quién iba a beneficiar la apertura de cortos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Feb 2013)

MV no seas tan cruel con los larguistas, apiadate, ponte corto.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Feb 2013)

Ha cerrado el hueco del gato en un momentin ¿Y ahora?


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2013)

Acciona lleva dos días siendo aniquilada. Le tenían ganitas...


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2013)

Larguistas, no sus preocupéis. Es un pequeño bache para que podáis cargar más barato 8:

[YOUTUBE]gUDShxRWniw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Feb 2013)

Aggg se me escapó TRE.


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2013)

El Santander en España ha dado más depósitos que créditos en 2012 8::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Krim (1 Feb 2013)

Muy bien el trollibex eh? XD

Parece que la hoja de ruta se cumple a marchas forzadas, tanto que no se yo si no van a llegar con demasiada velocidad a la curva y van a seguir recto (recto p'abajo por si no se entiende).


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Muy bien el trollibex eh? XD
> 
> Parece que la hoja de ruta se cumple a marchas forzadas, tanto que no se yo si no van a llegar con demasiada velocidad a la curva y van a seguir *recto *(recto p'abajo por si no se entiende).



Recto y pandoro....¿Te refieres a eso, verdad?


----------



## Krim (1 Feb 2013)

Pues no hice aposta el juego de palabras, pero ya que lo menciona usted, no queda nada mal


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Feb 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Aggg se me escapó TRE.



cuando las he visto a 35.5 he puesto orden a 36 y se me han escapado....
pero me he metido en un etf doble del ibex y ya cubro comisiones...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Feb 2013)

> LOS ANALISTAS NO ESPERAN GRANDES CAÍDAS
> ¿Fin del veto a las posiciones cortas? La bolsa apenas se va a inmutar



¿Fin del veto a las posiciones cortas? La bolsa apenas se va a inmutar - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que suerte.
> yo currando y mordiendome las uñas solo esperando la apertura con orden de venta con un 2% de bajada (es decir un 1% en el contado)



¿No tiene usted sofá en su despacho?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> cuando las he visto a 35.5 he puesto orden a 36 y se me han escapado....
> pero me he metido en un etf doble del ibex y ya cubro comisiones...



Es que hay que estar en lo que hay que estar, y no en el hilo del Bárcenas...joer.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2013)

analista=ejpertito :rolleye:

pero la verdad es que servidor esperaba que se mantuviera la prohibicion de cortos para el sector financiero , siendo borsa ejpañola :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2013)

_01-02-2013 / 08:22
japon_nodeslocalizado
Puntuación 1
Montoro decreta por ley una subida del ibex del 35% anual.

Solo para asiaticos.

PD: En matildes un 80%_


:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (1 Feb 2013)

.
Nocturnidad, alevosía, polemanía, cortifilia ... como está el hilo.


Yo he entrado con unas poquitas SAN a 5.967 buscando 6.3 y me voy a una reunión (lo digo por si Pandoro va y no me encuentra en mi despacho, que vuelvo enseguida)


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Feb 2013)

hoy sab.bkt.pop


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2013)

¿Os acordáis cuando SAN y BBVA eran los gemelitos e incluso a veces cotizaban exactamente en los mismo precios? Ya se dijo que BBVA estaba mejor gestionado. Y mira por donde, el primero por debajo de 6 y el segundo por encima de 7...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Feb 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Nocturnidad, alevosía, polemanía, cortifilia ... como está el hilo.
> 
> 
> Yo he entrado con unas poquitas SAN a 5.967 buscando 6.3 y me voy a una reunión (lo digo por si Pandoro va y no me encuentra en mi despacho, que vuelvo enseguida)



Yo he hecho lo mesmo a 5.97. Dios nos pille bien confensados y con un buen tarro de vaselina.

SL: 5.9


----------



## putas.es (1 Feb 2013)

*me presento*

Yeah... con tanta apertura de cortos y tal ya va siendo hora de presentarme a ustedes, los miembros y miembras que mueven p'arriba y p'abajo esta bolsa.

Humilde gacela :cook: que lleva en barbecho unos 3 años con el papertrading, escuadras, cartabones y la goma MILÁN, teclista de profesión como muchos que leo por aquí. Actualmente, aprendiz de azotador de leones con redes neuronales y el MT4.

Esperando seguir aprendiendo del conocimiento y sabiduría de sus señorías.


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Yo he hecho lo mesmo a 5.97. Dios nos pille bien confensados y con un buen tarro de vaselina.
> 
> SL: 5.9











Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Nocturnidad, alevosía, polemanía, cortifilia ... como está el hilo.
> 
> 
> Yo he entrado con unas poquitas SAN a 5.967 buscando 6.3 y me voy a una reunión (lo digo por si Pandoro va y no me encuentra en mi despacho, que vuelvo enseguida)



Paciencia,aun no hemos visto el autentico boquete del sistema financiero español.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2013)

3.200 acciones de REP a 16.40...


----------



## Maravedi (1 Feb 2013)

Cortos cortos tengoooooooo cortoooossssssss hoigaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> 3.200 acciones de REP a 16.40...



ya está el tio opando otra vez...... :cook:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (1 Feb 2013)

Esto se viene abajo muchachos... yo espero ver a SAN próxcimamente a 5,5... y eso que tengo bastante pasta ahí.

Aunque si finalmente llega de nuevo a esos niveles, volveremos a meter un poco más.


----------



## grillo35 (1 Feb 2013)

Rebote del bueno para dar un poco por culin a todo el mundo. Hoy van a recibir ostias larguistas y bajistas por igual...:ouch:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ya está el tio opando otra vez...... :cook:



Se maneja pasta por aquí... parece la cúpula del PP.


----------



## Maravedi (1 Feb 2013)

Quiero esosssssss 5800 yaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ya está el tio opando otra vez...... :cook:




No creas... Objetivo 1.5% intradía. SL ya situado cubriendo comisiones y mariscada. Era un tsunami alcista!!


----------



## pollastre (1 Feb 2013)

Joderrrrrrr cuando me da a mí por darme cuenta, ya es la puta página 5 del nuevo hilo... anda que voy bien ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No creas... Objetivo 1.5% intradía. SL ya situado cubriendo comisiones y mariscada. Era un tsunami alcista!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Joderrrrrrr cuando me da a mí por darme cuenta, ya es la puta página 5 del nuevo hilo... anda que voy bien ::



11 agüelo..... 11 :XX: :XX:


----------



## pollastre (1 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 11 agüelo..... 11 :XX: :XX:










::::

Viernes Terminal cerrado, coño... ¡ por España ! ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ajin me gusta, ahora a programar coño!


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2013)

Portugal telecom esta siendo mejor inversion que el ibex,ya estoy en verde


----------



## pollastre (1 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ajin me gusta, ahora a programar coño!




Hazte empresario, decían.... 

Verás mundo y serás el dueño de tu tiempo, decían....







:::::XX:


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Hazte empresario, decían....
> 
> Verás mundo y serás el dueño de tu tiempo, decían....
> 
> ...



Zapatero a tus zapatos....


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Feb 2013)

y esto pa donde vaaaaaaaa... hoy me voy al casino y echo la primi.
+7% en el inverso y ahora un +1.5% en el etf y como dije ayer con bankia compradas a .45

me estoy poniendo muyyyyy nervioso. Pena lo de TR


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Hazte empresario, decían....
> 
> Verás mundo y serás el dueño de tu tiempo, decían....
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

FCC ni con un palo. Ha roto la directriz alcista.

Nombra como presidente a la hija así que no parece que sean muy sensibles a los problemas. Ahí hace falta un prestigioso primer espada de la más alta castuzolandia para mejorar la influencia.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

No se fapeen demasiado aún, el SP anda en 1503.

Ojo con rebotes fuertes en el IBEX. Recuerden el título del hilo y que contiene la palabra "cresting".


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2013)

aun quedan por cerrar los gaps del eurostoxx :Baile:


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> FCC ni con un palo. Ha roto la directriz alcista.
> 
> Nombra como presidente a la hija así que no parece que sean muy sensibles a los problemas. Ahí hace falta un prestigioso primer espada de la más alta castuzolandia para mejorar la influencia.



fapearse con la nueva jefa de fcc


----------



## Krim (1 Feb 2013)

Bueno, aún vale pero nada del otro mundo. Eso sí, si yo tuviera una empresa, tendría muchos cargos que buscarla en vez del de presidenta. Legales e ilegales si usted me entiende .


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2013)

Vendidas las repsoles. Creo que demasiado ceñido el stop... 

Bueno, ya he hecho la mañana.

Edito: Repsol sigue cayendo. Buena salida. Pena de no haberme atrevido a entrar a las 9.10h cuando empezaba el giro...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vendidas las repsoles. Creo que demasiado ceñido el stop...
> 
> Bueno, ya he hecho la mañana.
> 
> Edito: Repsol sigue cayendo. Buena salida. Pena de no haberme atrevido a entrar a las 9.10h cuando empezaba el giro...



no se a-pene tanto gacelilla , de gracias por las plusvis por pequeñas que sean :Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2013)

Gacelas, aviso que como el Ibex no se hostie, Viscofan va ha hacer un rebote majísimo con un 10% de reward. 

Cierre por debajo de 38, salir escopetados...

PD: Yo no entro. ¿Cómo es eso de "consejos doy que para mí no..."?


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gacelas, aviso que como el Ibex no se hostie, Viscofan va ha hacer un rebote majísimo con un 10% de reward.
> 
> Cierre por debajo de 38, salir escopetados...
> 
> PD: Yo no entro. ¿Cómo es eso de "consejos doy que para mí no..."?




Hijos de perra, habéis entrado todos a degüello. Ha sido comentarlo y cascarse un 1.4% en 3 minutos...


----------



## Maravedi (1 Feb 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> fapearse con la nueva jefa de fcc[/QUOTA esta yo le metía unos largos


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2013)

7.300 BBVAs.

Ya avisaré cuando cierre con otro 1%...


----------



## atman (1 Feb 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2013)

antes de cargar largos recordad el gap del eurostoxx 2550 :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> 7.300 BBVAs.
> 
> Ya avisaré cuando cierre con otro 1%...



Calma compañero, aunque solo sean operaciones a muy cp estas poniendo demasiados huevos en una misma cesta y en empresas que no cotizan con demasiado descuento.Prudencia


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gacelas, aviso que como el Ibex no se hostie, Viscofan va ha hacer un rebote majísimo con un 10% de reward.
> 
> Cierre por debajo de 38, salir escopetados...
> 
> PD: Yo no entro. ¿Cómo es eso de "consejos doy que para mí no..."?



Si antes lo dice....que velón.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Calma compañero, aunque solo sean operaciones a muy cp estas poniendo demasiados huevos en una misma cesta y en empresas que no cotizan con demasiado descuento.Prudencia




Es coger la ola de subida, el stop esta ceñidito. Es remar a favor de corriente y con más % de ganar que de perder. 

Tranquilo que entro fuerte para diluir comisiones, pero no voy a aguantar pérdidas. 

La pena es que por ejemplo Viscofan no me deja hacerlo por el volumen que maneja, pero hoy me hubiese sacado 1.500 eurillos fáciles...


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es coger la ola de subida, el stop esta ceñidito. Es remar a favor de corriente y con más % de ganar que de perder.
> 
> Tranquilo que entro fuerte para diluir comisiones, pero no voy a aguantar pérdidas.
> 
> La pena es que por ejemplo Viscofan no me deja hacerlo por el volumen que maneja, pero hoy me hubiese sacado 1.500 eurillos fáciles...



como se nota la capacidad de cada uno. Yo hoy me he sacado 400 EURAZOS :


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como se nota la capacidad de cada uno. Yo hoy me he sacado 400 EURAZOS :




Al final es el mismo riesgo entrar con poco apalancado que con mucho pero con disposición de asumir máximo un 1-2% de pérdidas...

Enhorabuena!


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2013)

el personal no tiene ni idea de lo que se cuece :ouch:

ya almorze y de pronto recorde que yo soy MV y que no tiene porvenir la resistencia a mi poderio :no:

veamos si tenemos un HCH jrandecito en el nasdaq100 , nesecito un año sabatico y los gringos me lo tienen que subvencionar :Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2013)

Fuera de BBVA. A tomar por culo el beneficio de Repsol... 

Día cero en la zona cero.


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Feb 2013)

Esta gamesa bajista? en el corto plazo parece que si. Otra vez sera, una pena.


----------



## paulistano (1 Feb 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Esta gamesa bajista? en el corto plazo parece que si. Otra vez sera, una pena.



La última vez rebotó en 1,66 y fue directa a los 2 euros...si baja algo más le meto, stop 1,59 o así


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2013)

guanesa esta sobrevendida en diario , el problemas es que las ventas son de manos fueltes asi que cualquier rebote debe ser aprovechado para soltar el papel , advertidos quedais gacelos :no:


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Quien busca beneficios amplios multiplicando la inversión .... no puede caer en la tentación de que le quemen las manos.


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Feb 2013)

olaaaa


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Todas las IBEX con altos ratios de deuda están bajando muchísimo y con volumen. Claramente hay mucho cruce de operaciones motivadas por los cortos. La gente piensa claramente que España va a seguir sufriendo. Aunque no hay que olvidar que hay una pequeña probabilidad de que haya un fake que sería estratosférico.


----------



## AssGaper (1 Feb 2013)

Venga stop profit (8200) en 5 cortos en IBEX desde 8297. A ver que pasa...
Estoy con un corto desde 17773 en el indice italiano. Lo dejo corriendo.

Perdiendo pastuki con el SP que me situe a largos en 10 largos en 1500

PD: cierro SP con saldo negativo -60 pavos.Ajusto SP en 17400 indice italiano.
PD2: fuera IBEx. salto stop.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2013)

AssGaper dijo:


> Venga stop profit (8200) en 5 cortos en IBEX desde 8297. A ver que pasa...
> Estoy con un corto desde 17773 en el indice italiano. Lo dejo corriendo.
> 
> Perdiendo pastuki con el SP que me situe a largos en 10 largos en 1500
> ...



donde vas tu pezkeñin con esos largos sp500 en 1500 , casi sin recorrido y eso en caso de seguir subiendo o es que piensas que puede superar los 1550-1570 ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2013)

¿se comerá otro owned Pepe Lui?
_
Cómo está el mercado a las 
Hoy estamos teniendo una sesión de lo más movida en la mañana europea, *pero que va a empeorar una vez conozcamos el dato de empleo de Estados Unidos* que conoceremos a las 14:30 hora española... sigue._


----------



## stone (1 Feb 2013)

La Moncloa. index [Consejo de Ministros]


----------



## ghkghk (1 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿se comerá otro owned Pepe Lui?
> _
> Cómo está el mercado a las
> Hoy estamos teniendo una sesión de lo más movida en la mañana europea, *pero que va a empeorar una vez conozcamos el dato de empleo de Estados Unidos* que conoceremos a las 14:30 hora española... sigue._




Creo que se refiere a que va a empeorar a nivel "movidita", no que vayan a caer las bolsas... creo.

El owned sería que no les afectase en absoluto.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Feb 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/389642-gobierno-aprueba-medidas-urgentes-evitar-aumentos-de-tarifa-luz-2.html#post8237230


Y mis Iberdrólicas intentando salvar la cara...si cierran por debajo de 3.90 hay que vender.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Feb 2013)

La economía estadounidense creó 157.000 puestos de trabajo el pasado mes de enero, ligeramente por debajo de los 165.000 que esperaba el consenso de analistas de Bloomberg. La tasa de paro subió una décima y se colocó en el 7,9%, según los datos publicados por el Departamento de Trabajo.


Ni fú ni fá sino todo lo contraruio según se mire.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2013)

Dato de empleo de diciembre 
Se revisa a la baja a 155.000 desde 196.000. 

Dato de empleo de noviembre 
Se revisa a la baja de 247.000 a 161.000. 

Tasa de paro 
7,9% cuando se esperaba 7,8% 

Creación de empleo 157.000 en enero. 

:fiufiu:


----------



## tarrito (1 Feb 2013)

@Don

Marchando una de adelantamiento Nascar-Jatuno!

el Karma se lo pague es pescaito frito y buen jamón


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2013)

Dios santo

*10 horas de "bote"*

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fOQ_XBDv1XU?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fOQ_XBDv1XU?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## pollastre (1 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿se comerá otro owned Pepe Lui?
> _
> Cómo está el mercado a las
> Hoy estamos teniendo una sesión de lo más movida en la mañana europea, *pero que va a empeorar una vez conozcamos el dato de empleo de Estados Unidos* que conoceremos a las 14:30 hora española... sigue._





Oye.... no será, por ventura, Pepeluí el Jran Jato Jalapeño ?

Lo digo porque el tío es el barón Pierr Nodoyuna, macho. Es que ni de casualidad se entera de lo que está pasando realmente en los índices.

El movimiento de primera hora de la mañana (778x - 783x ) ha sido un "single", un leoncio a su puta bola intentando un posicionamiento. Había cuerda hasta el 785x, posible extensión a máximos plurianuales si el personal acompaña, pero a esa hora nadie le ha seguido el rollo, así que ha acabado soltando lo que había comprado. Ha salido ileso, prácticamente a neutral.

Eso nos ha devuelto a la base del CP. Pero el objetivo intra seguía y sigue latente, de ahí el dato de paro que "sospechosamente" coincide con los objetivos de la sesión. Como me gusta decir, "los datos siguen al canal, y no el canal a los datos". 

El "single" ha pecado, quizás, de precipitación. El objetivo y la dirección eran buenas, pero cuando ha visto que no tenía continuación el movimiento que ha iniciado, se ha venido abajo muy rápido. 

El objetivo intra sigue siendo, a pesar de todo, 785x. Zona para intentar unos cortos, pero cuidado: al mínimo titubeo del índice (i.e., que no baja con fuerza, sin momentum, desde el 785x) fuera cagando leches, porque entonces se nos va a probar máximos como se descuiden.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Ojo con el SP y recuerden que cuando abre subiendo más del 1% suele ponerse muy pepónico durante la sesión. Aún no se está en ese track pero hay que vigilarlo.

Entiendo que el gato aún está preguntándose como le pueden haber enrabado de vuelta y vuelta.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

En FCC debe estar short hasta la dueña. Muchísimas ventas agresivas hoy.


----------



## Cascooscuro (1 Feb 2013)




----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Lo del euroyen es brutal. No es un movimiento técnico ni manipulado, es un cambio de medio/largo plazo con todas las consecuencias. Los pepitorros hipotecados en yenes van a salvar la cara.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Como le de al SP por corregir (aunque veo probable que toque primero por encima de 1520) más de 80 pipos ..... el IBEX se va mínimo a 7200.


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2013)

La subida del culibex desde final de año era puro humo.

Todos intentando salir al mismo tiempo.

Lo HF se están hinchando a vender para recomprar más barato


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Está claro que se ha abierto nuevamente la veda contra Italia y España. Estos subnormales se pensaban que sin hacer nada .... se habían olvidado de ellos. Les han dejado engordar como cerdos para ahora venir a pedir los jamones.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2013)

pobre gacelerio , pero las cosas son como son :ouch:

es que no teneis ni idea pezkeñines y por eso vuestro destino es tragar tochos ale ::

ej ke no sabeis donde nos encontramos porque primeramente no teneis humilda por tanto tampoco tendreis coñocimiento :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2013)

los tiempos del optimismo se acabaron , ahora pensad en negatifo , MV pensara solo en la victoria :Aplauso:

solo os pregunto una cosa ¿ hace cuanto no tenemos una correccion decente en la bolsa gringa ? ienso:


----------



## J-Z (1 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En FCC debe estar short hasta la dueña. Muchísimas ventas agresivas hoy.



Le gana Acciona -14%.


----------



## J-Z (1 Feb 2013)

Jato tomate la pastilla o te vas a la nevera unos días.


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2013)

Brotes verdes ::


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2013)

La bolsa española continua siendo la misma bazofia que en septiembre de 2012. La hincharon prohibiendo vender en un alarde de planificación central porqueyolovalguista.

Ahora se puede volver a vender, pues se vende hasta llevar a la bolsa española a su nivel.

Buen viaje.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2013)

teneis que cambiar de chip aspirantes a gacelos , el rebote y la cansina distribucion han hecho que vuestro optimismo suicida alcance niveles estratosfericos , bueno MV el quebrantahuesos no va a repetir lo mismo que cuando estuvimos en los 9000 previo guanazo :ouch:

las bolsas gringas estan requetesobrecompradas es que no sois conscientes de que 1550-1570 son un nivel insuperable ? ienso: ademas nada garantiza que lo alcanzemos o que no corrijamos antes de alcanzarlo , gestion del riesgo ejpertitos ::


----------



## FranR (1 Feb 2013)

Buenas tardes señores.

Jato cerraste los cortos del Ibex demasiado pronto!


Abre largos ahora si quieres recuperar algo.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (1 Feb 2013)

Lanzo una cuestión a quien quiera responderla. 

En este foro se lleva tiempo rumoreando que nos intentan imponer un gobierno tecnócrata; el tema Bárcenas desde luego será una buena palanca para lograrlo y ya vimos que hasta el intocable Berlusconi acabó cayendo. Si estos rumores comienzan a correr en unos días, ¿la bolsa debería subir como la espuma? ienso:


----------



## FranR (1 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lanzo una cuestión a quien quiera responderla.
> 
> En este foro se lleva tiempo rumoreando que nos intentan imponer un gobierno tecnócrata; el tema Bárcenas desde luego será una buena palanca para lograrlo y ya vimos que hasta el intocable Berlusconi acabó cayendo. Si estos rumores comienzan a correr en unos días, ¿la bolsa debería subir como la espuma? ienso:



Tenemos a la Italiana con un caso parecido, será cuestión de mirar su comportamiento previo y posterior.


----------



## FranR (1 Feb 2013)

Solo tres tristes thanks por los gráficos mañaneros!!! Tacaños, eso pocas veces se ve!

Hasta level 10 un zarpazo pre-dato de 400 milisegundos y en 3D.

El maese seguro que sabe apreciarlo.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2013)

corto sp500 1507 futuro con lo que tenia para piramidar en nasdaq100 :Baile:


----------



## Hannibal (1 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Solo tres tristes thanks por los gráficos mañaneros!!! Tacaños, eso pocas veces se ve!
> 
> Hasta level 10 un zarpazo pre-dato de 400 milisegundos y en 3D.
> 
> El maese seguro que sabe apreciarlo.



Cuando he querido entrar a este hilo tenia 15 páginas ya escritas; me temo que no he visto esas gráficas


----------



## Seren (1 Feb 2013)

14.000 y seguimos para bingo


----------



## FranR (1 Feb 2013)

Se ha estrellado contra nivel relevante, sin volumen. 

Atentos al fake de cierre!!!!!!

Gato Largos!!! segundo aviso que te doy 70 puntos!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2013)

Seren dijo:


> 14.000 y seguimos para bingo



aproveche pezkeñin , los gringos se lo estan poniendo facil , servidor ya va cargadito de cortos nasdaq100 y sp500 por eso de diversificar


----------



## Seren (1 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> las bolsas gringas estan requetesobrecompradas es que no sois conscientes de que 1550-1570 son un nivel insuperable ? ienso: ademas nada garantiza que lo alcanzemos o que no corrijamos antes de alcanzarlo , gestion del riesgo ejpertitos ::



Lo subirán donde quieran, no ve usted que el mercado americano esta manipulado por la máquina de Berni, si hacen un Q4 ya verá donde se va


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Se ha estrellado contra nivel relevante, sin volumen.
> 
> Atentos al fake de cierre!!!!!!
> 
> Gato Largos!!! segundo aviso que te doy 70 puntos!!!



servidor va corto con to lo gordo en bolsa gringa , gracias por el aviso señor franERRE , ya sabe que las plusvis son para el inversor imprudente :baba:


----------



## J-Z (1 Feb 2013)

MV te follaron tb en NQ, que raro.


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2013)

Vendo PT y con ello liquido todas mis posiciones en bolsa.Mucha suerte al que se quede dentro


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2013)

j-z dijo:


> MV te follaron tb en NQ, que raro.



en nasdaq llevaba cortos 2736 futuro pero meti un paquetito en 2747 y lo demas lo acabo de meter en cortos sp500 1507 futuro , esto va pal medio plazo , invierta bajo su propio riesgo


----------



## FranR (1 Feb 2013)

Ahora en serio a los seguidores del blog:

BBVA hace tres días dije 7.18 posible intento, se ha pasado de frenada pero está dando algo de recorrido ahora mismo. Podemos sacarle unos buenos céntimos en intra.

El 7,34 que no quise poner ayer, ni para pipas 6 céntimos hubiera dado y zarpazo.

Creo sinceramente que vamos a ligero rebote, para la caída final. No se en lo que queda de sesión o para el lunes.


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lanzo una cuestión a quien quiera responderla.
> 
> En este foro se lleva tiempo rumoreando que nos intentan imponer un gobierno tecnócrata; el tema Bárcenas desde luego será una buena palanca para lograrlo y ya vimos que hasta el intocable Berlusconi acabó cayendo. Si estos rumores comienzan a correr en unos días, ¿la bolsa debería subir como la espuma? ienso:



Todo el mundo ve una magnífica oportunidad en vender bolsa española. Desde hoy ya pueden hacerlo libremente .....

Nos empeñamos en mantener unas cotizaciones irreales y no tenemos dinero para hacerlo (como bien hace la FED con el SP).

No money, no party


----------



## FranR (1 Feb 2013)

Ahí vamos segundo asalto al 8226.... recuerden sensación apocalipsis, subidón y muelte sienes de veces.

Veremos si desde el 78xx o no


----------



## burbufilia (1 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los tiempos del optimismo se acabaron , ahora pensad en negatifo , MV pensara solo en la victoria :Aplauso:
> 
> solo os pregunto una cosa ¿ hace cuanto no tenemos una correccion decente en la bolsa gringa ? ienso:



Cuándo es el próximo default de Grecia? Para mayo? En serio, no lo sé


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Cuándo es el próximo default de Grecia? Para mayo? En serio, no lo sé



grecia lleva ya 2 años en default , en realidad ahora mismo estan todos muertos , puede viajar a grecia pero sepa que es todo un montaje .

alguna otra pregunta :


----------



## Krim (1 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ahí vamos segundo asalto al 8226.... recuerden sensación apocalipsis, subidón y muelte sienes de veces.
> 
> Veremos si desde el 78xx o no



Toma asalto, toma...¿Les quedarán ganas de probar otro al cierre?


----------



## FranR (1 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Toma asalto, toma...¿Les quedarán ganas de probar otro al cierre?



Creo que si...en cuanto entre volumen sale arriba.

Pero vamos que me puedo equivocar bien ::


----------



## atman (1 Feb 2013)

Yo creo que NO se equivoca, a menos que haya alguna otra noticia inconveniente en el horno...

Pero no está el tema para alardes...


----------



## burbufilia (1 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> grecia lleva ya 2 años en default , en realidad ahora mismo estan todos muertos , puede viajar a grecia pero sepa que es todo un montaje .
> 
> alguna otra pregunta :



Ya, ya, me refiero a liquidez, no a balance. Cuándo tiene que remendigarle a Europa otra cucharada del rescate para pagar sueldos, pensiones y tal?


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Ya, ya, me refiero a liquidez, no a balance. Cuándo tiene que remendigarle a Europa otra cucharada del rescate para pagar sueldos, pensiones y tal?



para que quieren los mueltos sueldos y pensiones


----------



## FranR (1 Feb 2013)

Now negociación...y movimiento fuerte.

A ver si se deciden ya

P.D. De momento ya lo tenemos de nuevo ahí.....

P.D. 2 Que barbaridad, quien está ahí posicionado? Le han metido una contra con bastante volumen. Línea Maginot.


Quedaría una última...pero tienen cinco minutos para posicionarse.








Aquí tenemos el último, decimos que queda algún toque más...negociación..golpe al nivel (línea roja) y meten volumen a la contra.

No lo suficiente para ser el golpe definitivo...por eso nos puede quedar otro.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2013)

la platita esta del lado corto , digo la tecnologia :Baile:


----------



## atman (1 Feb 2013)

ahora parece que sí... vera, verá...


----------



## Hannibal (1 Feb 2013)

Veo toma de posiciones largas en mi valor, respiro aliviado y me voy


----------



## paulistano (1 Feb 2013)

Gamesa en verde!!

Despues de -5%

El canario, el canario.....:cook:


----------



## FranR (1 Feb 2013)

Los últimos minutos del euro de escándalo.........


----------



## atman (1 Feb 2013)

Síp, es lo que me temo... al final...


----------



## Seren (1 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Los últimos minutos del euro de escándalo.........



¿a que se debe que este disparado contra todo? O paran eso ya o este año nos vamos por el desagüe.


----------



## FranR (1 Feb 2013)

Seren dijo:


> ¿a que se debe que este disparado contra todo? O paran eso ya o este año nos vamos por el desagüe.



Eso es lo que esperamos y si es en el segundo semestre MEJOR!!! :cook:


P.D. Ahí estamos de nuevo, volumen creciente








Nueva defensa y el fake en la robasta.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Feb 2013)

Seren dijo:


> ¿a que se debe que este disparado contra todo? O paran eso ya o este año nos vamos por el desagüe.



solo va a por su objetivo 1,39-1,40 luego :abajo:


----------



## Krim (1 Feb 2013)

Impresionante lo de los últimos minutos...sencillamente impresionante. Los osos han dejado claro que del nivel no sube ni Dios.

EDIT: Eso que veo en Gamesa es un martillo? 8:


----------



## sr.anus (1 Feb 2013)

Que pena que la unica forma de conecyarme a internet hoy, es pot el movil, pero veo que lo unico que tengo del ibez es bme y enagas, y respiero. Viene el guano y me pilla en la sierra, mierda!


----------



## FranR (1 Feb 2013)

Se ha vivido con intensidad esta última parte de la sesión, al minuto cantando movimientos. :Aplauso:


----------



## J-Z (1 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la platita esta del lado corto , digo la tecnologia :Baile:



Como te mola aguantar posis en contra, luego piramidas y cierras acojonado en cuanto ganas pa comisiones ::


----------



## atman (1 Feb 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Como te mola aguantar posis en contra, luego piramidas y cierras acojonado en cuanto ganas pa comisiones ::



El tío es tan tan bueno que haciendo papertrading paga comisiones...


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Buena, buena, buena trinchada de culos que viene haciendo el SP.

No será porque no se les ha avisado debida y constantemente en riguroso directo. Es la misma película que venimos viendo en cada tramo alcista. Los targets de subida se cumplen y en ello se está nuevamente. *Quien haya caído en la trampa, es que no sabe muy bien como viene la vaina desde hace tiempo*.

Por cierto, interesante chorro de dinero que ha entrado en Gamesa al final de la sesión.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lanzo una cuestión a quien quiera responderla.
> 
> En este foro se lleva tiempo rumoreando que nos intentan imponer un gobierno tecnócrata; el tema Bárcenas desde luego será una buena palanca para lograrlo y ya vimos que hasta el intocable Berlusconi acabó cayendo. Si estos rumores comienzan a correr en unos días, ¿la bolsa debería subir como la espuma? ienso:



Si ustedes quieren, yo gobernaría el país por un periodo de dos años y con el compromiso de no aspirar a reelección alguna.

Es el tiempo suficiente para enchironar a todos esos hdp y de reventar el modelo electoral, mamandurrías y aspiraciones soberanistas. Todo el mundo a currar y a sentar las bases de un futuro basado en el conocimiento y la aportación de valor que se puede construir sobre él (es la mejor definición de "innovación").

No iba a dejar títere con cabeza del pasado. Por eso me tendría que ir a los dos años. Lo iba a dejar como un solar. Los iba a arruinar por hdp y sinverguenzas. Les iban a llamar "los sin tierra".


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Seren dijo:


> Lo subirán donde quieran, no ve usted que el mercado americano esta manipulado por la máquina de Berni, si hacen un Q4 ya verá donde se va



Pues si es tan claro que está manipulado: i) aprovéchalo y ii) no yerres.


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si ustedes quieren, yo gobernaría el país por un periodo de dos años y con el compromiso de no aspirar a reelección alguna.
> 
> Es el tiempo suficiente para enchironar a todos esos hdp y de reventar el modelo electoral, mamandurrías y aspiraciones soberanistas. Todo el mundo a currar y a sentar las bases de un futuro basado en el conocimiento y la aportación de valor que se puede construir sobre él (es la mejor definición de "innovación").
> 
> No iba a dejar títere con cabeza del pasado. Por eso me tendría que ir a los dos años. Lo iba a dejar como un solar. Los iba a arruinar por hdp y sinverguenzas. Les iban a llamar "los sin tierra".



Me conecto sólo para darle un thanks.
Tiene mi permiso, de usted me fío.


----------



## atman (1 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si ustedes quieren, yo gobernaría el país por un periodo de dos años y con el compromiso de no aspirar a reelección alguna.
> 
> Es el tiempo suficiente para enchironar a todos esos hdp y de reventar el modelo electoral, mamandurrías y aspiraciones soberanistas. Todo el mundo a currar y a sentar las bases de un futuro basado en el conocimiento y la aportación de valor que se puede construir sobre él (es la mejor definición de "innovación").
> 
> No iba a dejar títere con cabeza del pasado. Por eso me tendría que ir a los dos años. Lo iba a dejar como un solar. Los iba a arruinar por hdp y sinverguenzas. Les iban a llamar "los sin tierra".



Si, ya, bueno, pero... en dos años tendrá tiempo de mirar lo mío ¿no?


----------



## Hannibal (1 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si ustedes quieren, yo gobernaría el país por un periodo de dos años y con el compromiso de no aspirar a reelección alguna.
> 
> Es el tiempo suficiente para enchironar a todos esos hdp y de reventar el modelo electoral, mamandurrías y aspiraciones soberanistas. Todo el mundo a currar y a sentar las bases de un futuro basado en el conocimiento y la aportación de valor que se puede construir sobre él (es la mejor definición de "innovación").
> 
> No iba a dejar títere con cabeza del pasado. Por eso me tendría que ir a los dos años. Lo iba a dejar como un solar. Los iba a arruinar por hdp y sinverguenzas. Les iban a llamar "los sin tierra".



No se lo va a creer pero yo he pensado casi casi lo mismo. Con la excepción de que yo exijo 4 años; esta mierda no se arregla en sólo 2 años ni de coña :vomito:


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Los últimos minutos del euro de escándalo.........



La competitividad de europa va a reventar. Alemania comenzará a sufrir estas depreciaciones del dolar y del yen (son brutales) puesto que su "negociado" depende mucho de las exportaciones y tiene muchas de ellas "fuera" de la zona euro.

De España ni que decir. Toda la competitividad ganada por deflación de salarios, ha desaparecido en un mes. España va a tener un verdadero problema que muy rápidamente se va a traducir en "prima" disparada otra vez.


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> No se lo va a creer pero yo he pensado casi casi lo mismo. Con la excepción de que yo exijo 4 años; esta mierda no se arregla en sólo 2 años ni de coña :vomito:



Hombre, en dos años y con conosimiento (sabiendo a por quienes hay que ir) y con aplicasión (que al Sr. janus no le falta) yo creo que puede cundir y dejarlo esto medio decente.


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La competitividad de europa va a reventar. Alemania comenzará a sufrir estas depreciaciones del dolar y del yen (son brutales) puesto que su "negociado" depende mucho de las exportaciones y tiene muchas de ellas "fuera" de la zona euro.
> 
> De España ni que decir. Toda la competitividad ganada por deflación de salarios, ha desaparecido en un mes. España va a tener un verdadero problema que muy rápidamente se va a traducir en "prima" disparada otra vez.



Toca ronda de escarno público sobre los gitanos del sur europeo.

Por equilibrar la balanza y tal :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Hombre, en dos años y con conosimiento (sabiendo a por quienes hay que ir) y con aplicasión (que al Sr. janus no le falta) yo creo que puede cundir y dejarlo esto medio decente.



En 3 meses lo arreglo yo.

Las medias tintas nunca fueron buenas.


----------



## vermer (1 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> No se lo va a creer pero yo he pensado casi casi lo mismo. Con la excepción de que yo exijo 4 años; esta mierda no se arregla en sólo 2 años ni de coña :vomito:



No creas. Con una buena guillotina se adelanta trabajo que no veas... Y todo dios a cantar laTraviata. Pero sigan, sigan con la Bolsa que es más entretenido.


----------



## burbujeado (1 Feb 2013)

porqué ha sido esa caída del 13 % de acciona?


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Si, ya, bueno, pero... en dos años tendrá tiempo de mirar lo mío ¿no?



Por supuesto que te enviaría un sobrecito. :o

Iba a ser la hostia, los iba a poner como velas. Meritocracia por encima de todo y muchísima inversión en formación.

Sería un modelo en el que el engaño estaría muy penalizado .... a ver si entre todos conseguimos erradicar la puñetera aptitud de querer aprovecharnos siempre del prójimo.

Y aquí lo digo todo: le metería una eficiencia (basada en procesos, auto-consumo y tecnología) a la Administración Pública que la dejaría con menos de 1,2 millones de empleados.

Por cierto, Alierta y semejantes siempre-sospechosos irían a la cárcel y con multas por encima de los 10 millones de euros.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> No se lo va a creer pero yo he pensado casi casi lo mismo. Con la excepción de que yo exijo 4 años; esta mierda no se arregla en sólo 2 años ni de coña :vomito:



Cuatro años es el tiempo suficiente para que puedas caer en las redes de la corrupción.


----------



## atman (1 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> No se lo va a creer pero yo he pensado casi casi lo mismo. Con la excepción de que yo exijo 4 años; esta mierda no se arregla en sólo 2 años ni de coña :vomito:



uy! que no... determinación! Si hay cosas que se arreglaban solas... mire, por ejemplo: prometa protección a los funcis de carrera a cambio de que colaboren en segar a todos los "colocados" inútiles. En quince días, se le queda la administración como los chorros del oro. Mejora usted la motivación desde varios puntos de vista, ahorra costes sin invertir un duro (a los salientes, ni paro) y los pone en guardia por si decide hace usted otra siega por otro lado.


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En 3 meses lo arreglo yo.
> 
> Las medias tintas nunca fueron buenas.



Para usted mi delegación, también me inspira usted confianza, creo en su criterio y en su buen hacer.
Cuanto antes empiece a funcionar la catana, antes nos recuperaremos.
¡Hágalo por mi hija!


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la platita esta del lado corto , digo la tecnologia :Baile:



Hamijo, tenga cuidao, los yankis van a por usted. No postee cuando entra que los de la CIA pasan pronto el parte a los Jrandes hinversores.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Se llevará por delante el ProShares Vix Short Term el soporte en 12?. Ese es el canario en la mina. En cuanto surja un poquito de volatilidad .... se irá muy fuerte a 20.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Amigos, quizá este sea el mes del guano. En un día en 23 páginas y subiendo. Ustedes solo aparecen con el guano. Lo huelen.


----------



## tarrito (1 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, quizá este sea el mes del guano. En un día en 23 páginas y subiendo. Ustedes solo aparecen con el guano. Lo huelen.



:no:

diría que depende más de si el gato esta en la Nevera o en su gatera ... también de la cantidad de pisco que tome en el desayuno ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> @Don
> 
> Marchando una de adelantamiento Nascar-Jatuno!
> 
> el Karma se lo pague es pescaito frito y buen jamón



que pasó? al jatuno lo tengo en la nevera por pesao


burbujeado dijo:


> porqué ha sido esa caída del 13 % de acciona?



por que es una mierda pinchá en un palo = empresa mamadora del estado->estado está mástieso que la picha de bertok->no ingresos.

gensanta 3 tercios de carlsberg (cerveza ni fú ni fá, eh?) 2gintonics sin pijotadas (bombay y chuepes) ....10€...........:8:8::8)):no:::vomito::fiufiu::baba:ienso::XX::XX::´bla:



RESPCT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pillo sitio y eso
> VIX muy rojo, SP en rojo
> 
> fake on air = posible velón verde mañana




*siyalodeciayo*


----------



## atman (1 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, quizá este sea el mes del guano. En un día en 23 páginas y subiendo. Ustedes solo aparecen con el guano. Lo huelen.



Y además hay carne fresca... :baba:


----------



## FranR (1 Feb 2013)

Señores buen fin de semana.

Nos vemos en unos días.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Si quieren pensar un poco sobre un modelo de negocio original, sin muchas barreras de entrada pero que requiere de un poquito de suerte porque solo funciona cuando tiene una ampliación aceptación de compradores y vendedores .... piensen en www.airbnb.es


----------



## paulistano (1 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si ustedes quieren, yo gobernaría el país por un periodo de dos años y con el compromiso de no aspirar a reelección alguna.
> 
> Es el tiempo suficiente para enchironar a todos esos hdp y de reventar el modelo electoral, mamandurrías y aspiraciones soberanistas. Todo el mundo a currar y a sentar las bases de un futuro basado en el conocimiento y la aportación de valor que se puede construir sobre él (es la mejor definición de "innovación").
> 
> No iba a dejar títere con cabeza del pasado. Por eso me tendría que ir a los dos años. Lo iba a dejar como un solar. Los iba a arruinar por hdp y sinverguenzas. Les iban a llamar "los sin tierra".



No estaría mal, ya lo hizo un tal Cincinato hace 2.500 años8:

En resumen, este hombre era bien considerado en la antigua Roma, se retiró al campo, y allí, arando...le fueron a buscar del Senado romano para darle plenos poderes y pusiera orden en el Imperio. 

Eso hizo, y acto seguido se fue por donde había venido.

Cincinato - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

_Lucio Quincio Cincinato (519 a. C.-439 a. C.) fue patricio, cónsul, general y posteriormente dictador romano durante un breve periodo de tiempo por orden del senado. Catón el Viejo y otros republicanos romanos hicieron de él un arquetipo de rectitud, honradez, integridad y otras virtudes romanas, como frugalidad rústica y falta de ambición personal, virtudes que supo combinar con una capacidad estratégica militar y legislativa notables.
Era un patricio, contrario al tribunado y a toda ley escrita. Se había retirado disgustado a su finca negándose a intervenir en la política, debido a que su hijo Caeso había sido exiliado por usar un lenguaje violento contra los tribunos._


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> :no:
> 
> diría que depende más de si el gato esta en la Nevera o en su gatera ... también de la cantidad de pisco que tome en el desayuno ienso:



El gato siempre está ahí pero no mueve la aguja.


----------



## pollastre (1 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Solo tres tristes thanks por los gráficos mañaneros!!! Tacaños, eso pocas veces se ve!
> 
> Hasta level 10 un zarpazo pre-dato de 400 milisegundos y en 3D.
> 
> El maese seguro que sabe apreciarlo.





Psé, pues hombre, yo..... :



pollastre dijo:


> El objetivo intra sigue siendo, a pesar de todo, 785x. Zona para intentar unos cortos, pero cuidado: al mínimo titubeo del índice (i.e., que no baja con fuerza, sin momentum, desde el 785x) fuera cagando leches, porque entonces se nos va a probar máximos como se descuiden.




Yo he explicado el tropezón mañanero de un leoncio, he cantado 50 puntos en largo ( 7805 -7855 ), he clavado el techo intra, con otros +25 puntos cantados en corto tras el techo (7855 - 7830) y no crea que he librado mucho mejor que Ud. .... me he llevado 5 thanks aluminosos y tristes.... debe ser la crisis y tal :XX::XX::XX:

Por una retribución digna en thanks para los presuntos ejpertos.... manifestación YA. Solidaridad, tu culo es mi culo !!!

oh wait.


----------



## atman (1 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si quieren pensar un poco sobre un modelo de negocio original, sin muchas barreras de entrada pero que requiere de un poquito de suerte porque solo funciona cuando tiene una ampliación aceptación de compradores y vendedores .... piensen en www.airbnb.es



Creo que me pilla mayor para entender el éxito de tal negocio...


----------



## paulistano (1 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Creo que me pilla mayor para entender el éxito de tal negocio...



Le pilla mayor y con dinerito:fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Psé, pues hombre, yo..... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.... es que desde que el jatoproteo cogió el mando ..... las sensaciones inversoras de los foreros se inclinan más hacia el lado de la mística y el pálpito.

Llegará el momento de los profesionales :

Ahora ya entiendes mejor que nadie por qué la bolsa sigue funcionando igual que hace 200 años. Necesita carne para satisfacer el apetito de la bestia. Cualquier negocio basado en emociones, ansiedades y temores ..... funciona exactamente igual que hace siglos y siglos.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Le pilla mayor y con dinerito:fiufiu:



Tú le ves a Atman gastándose 300 dolares la noche en Grand Hyatt (NYC) por ejemplo?. Un mes son 9000 dolares cuando tienes un loft con vistas a Central Park por precio mejor. O un loft full-equiped en Soho / Tribeca.


----------



## Hannibal (1 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La competitividad de europa va a reventar. Alemania comenzará a sufrir estas depreciaciones del dolar y del yen (son brutales) puesto que su "negociado" depende mucho de las exportaciones y tiene muchas de ellas "fuera" de la zona euro.
> 
> De España ni que decir. Toda la competitividad ganada por deflación de salarios, ha desaparecido en un mes. España va a tener un verdadero problema que muy rápidamente se va a traducir en "prima" disparada otra vez.



Pues no sabría yo que decir a este respecto. En otro hilo pegué las exportaciones españolas, y el 60% eran la UE.

De hecho, si actualizamos, casi tengo que desdecirme un poco si atendemos a este artículo: Suben las exportaciones espaolas a pases de frica, Asia y Amrica Latina - ABC.es

Concretamente:

_Las exportaciones dirigidas a la Unión Europea supusieron casi el 63% del total y bajaron el 1,7%, al igual que las dirigidas a la zona euro, que cayeron el 3 %._

¿Cuando decía que empezaba con las guillotinas?


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

El SP ha arrancado el año exactamente igual que el 2012, poco a poco y persistentemente con velas de poca amplitud pero siempre hacia arriba. Las correcciones no solían perder el mínimo del día, o dos días, anterior/es. Así subió más de 150 pipos.

Ahora va en la misma línea y lleva subiendo ya unos 100 pipos. La duda, gran duda, es si se atreverá a fumarse los 1524 e irse a desafiar los 1576 en donde hay que tirar cortos con fuerza y asumir cierto filtro que puede ser significativo en dinero si se entra fuerte.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues no sabría yo que decir a este respecto. En otro hilo pegué las exportaciones españolas, y el 60% eran la UE.
> 
> De hecho, si actualizamos, casi tengo que desdecirme un poco si atendemos a este artículo: Suben las exportaciones espaolas a pases de frica, Asia y Amrica Latina - ABC.es
> 
> ...




El 40% (exportaciones) son 400.000 millones de euros. Algunas semanas no lo ganamos así que debe ser una cifra importante, no?.

Ojo, que existe un efecto indirecto sobre las exportaciones también dentro de la UE ya que si por ejemplo España no vende al extranjero .... pierde poder de compra y eso es homogéneo para cualquier exportador que pretenda poner su piquito en la patria.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2013)

FranR coño,aprende a desear buenfinde en condiciones!!!!
















*Buen finde!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Hannibal (1 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El 40% (exportaciones) son 400.000 millones de euros. Algunas semanas no lo ganamos así que debe ser una cifra importante, no?.



No he dicho que no sea importante, creo que no me acabé de explicar. El objetivo de mi comentario era recalcar que según tengo entendido, hay otros paises de la UE que dependen mucho más de exportar fuera de la zona euro. Voy a buscarlo, aunque no confio en encontrar nada.


----------



## Hannibal (1 Feb 2013)

Mire, he encontrado el de Alemania, que confirma lo que dije. USA, Uk y China entre los principales exportadores. Eso sí, estos datos son del 2010, sigo buscando más recientes pero nos dan una buena idea.

_Primary exports partners: France (10.2 percent of total exports), US (6.7 percent), Netherlands (6.7 percent), UK (6.6 percent), Italy (6.3 percent), Austria (6 percent), China (4.5 percent). _

Un dato más preocupante es que nosotros no estemos entre los importadores

_Primary imports partners: Netherlands (8.5 percent of total imports), China (8.2 percent), France (8.2 percent), US (5.9 percent), Italy (5.9 percent), UK (4.9 percent), Belgium (4.3 percent), Austria (4.3 percent), Switzerland (4.2 percent)_


----------



## paulistano (1 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tú le ves a Atman gastándose 300 dolares la noche en Grand Hyatt (NYC) por ejemplo?. Un mes son 9000 dolares cuando tienes un loft con vistas a Central Park por precio mejor. O un loft full-equiped en Soho / Tribeca.



Atman con sus cortos le da para el Mandarin y le sobra!!:Aplauso:

Gente que esté 30 días en una ciudad puede ser el 0,5% de los turistas. Como mucho, y sin contar los kuwaities y saudíes que van a Londres en verano, esos dudo que alquilen las casas de Chelsea por esa web::

Yo personalmente prefiero pagar un poco más por un hotel (por modesto que sea) antes que alquilar un apartamento que igual tienes que compartir con alguien, o que llegas y no está el responsable de darte las llaves, o tienes algún problema....(a saber quién ha hecho copia de la llave....)...no sé:S

Uno que es muy clásico


----------



## paulistano (1 Feb 2013)

Me voy a echar la tarde, antes de nada desearles buen finde, y si alguno quiere probar y trastear, les dejo una aplicación de facebook graciosa.

Consiste en marcar a las amigas de facebook con las que no te importaría tener relaciones esporádicas:8:

Es anónimo, por lo que si ella te marca a tí también, se cruzan automáticamente un par de mensajes avisando a ambos miembros de que hay reciprocidad:Baile:

OCTAVO DÍA | <i>Bang with Friends</i>, sexo sin compromiso


----------



## atman (1 Feb 2013)

Mandarín, jran hotel... pero sólo conozco el de barcelona...
Yankilandia sólo para darles estopa... no "encaja" mucho conmigo... cualquier rinconcito de europa me hace mejor servicio... 

Y yo no he tenido más de 15 días de vacaciones seguidos... mmm... no exagero si digo que desde los 15 años... o por ahí... y parece que cuanto mayor, peor...


----------



## Seren (1 Feb 2013)

Y el petroleo que se quiere ir a máximos de un año, hoy otro 1%, en 116,5 dollars ya...y no, no tiene que ver con que halla ninguna crisis especial en oriente medio, es para que los gilipollas de los europeos sigamos pagando.


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (1 Feb 2013)

Puff... tengo el foro en 30 mensajes por página y esto va por la 13, me he leído hasta la 7 y he aprendido un 0.5 % (y me siento contento, oiga!).

Ahora bien, el otro día me contaba el novio de una amiga que lo habían despedido del carreful y que se quería meter en bolsa a operar con cortos con un dinero que tenía ahorrado... yo le dije que ni loco, que tenía que controlar...

¡¡¡era mozo de almacén!!! y se piensa que cualquiera sirve para trader.

Pobrexito...


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> No he dicho que no sea importante, creo que no me acabé de explicar. El objetivo de mi comentario era recalcar que según tengo entendido, hay otros paises de la UE que dependen mucho más de exportar fuera de la zona euro. Voy a buscarlo, aunque no confio en encontrar nada.



España está en el hilo y un solo suspiro lo tira abajo.
Tienes razón pero España está reventada. Efectivamente llegará un momento cercano en el que va a crecer pero lo voy a explicar en números exagerados para que se vea bien.

Se decrece un 10% que son 100.000 millones y luego se crece 10.000 millones que es un +1%. Todos de fiesta pero el saldo neto es de -90.000 millones.


----------



## atman (1 Feb 2013)

Salvado_por_los_pelos dijo:


> Puff... tengo el foro en 30 mensajes por página y esto va por la 13, me he leído hasta la 7 y he aprendido un 0.5 % (y me siento contento, oiga!).
> 
> Ahora bien, el otro día me contaba el novio de una amiga que lo habían despedido del carreful y que se quería meter en bolsa a operar con cortos con un dinero que tenía ahorrado... yo le dije que ni loco, que tenía que controlar...
> 
> ...



Pues si está así el percal habrá que avisar a FranR de que nos vamos directos a sus máximos anuales y olvidarse de los 7000.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Mire, he encontrado el de Alemania, que confirma lo que dije. USA, Uk y China entre los principales exportadores. Eso sí, estos datos son del 2010, sigo buscando más recientes pero nos dan una buena idea.
> 
> _Primary exports partners: France (10.2 percent of total exports), US (6.7 percent), Netherlands (6.7 percent), UK (6.6 percent), Italy (6.3 percent), Austria (6 percent), China (4.5 percent). _
> 
> ...





Los usanos lo están haciendo de libro. Al final el dolar no valdrá casi nada pero su estrategia es que el resto de monedas no valgan nada de forma que mantengan o incrementen la ventaja relativa. Y esto será irreversible hasta que alguna zona del mundo tenga una superioridad comercial y de talento sideral.
Los chinos eran, y son, amenaza pero ya se han encargado de inundarles de papelitos además de que una parte muy importante de sus exportaciones son producidas por empresas usanas establecidad en China de forma que allí se quedan con el OPEX (el bocata nunca mejor dicho para remunera 19 horas de trabajo diarias) y el margen "vuela" hacia los states.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Atman con sus cortos le da para el Mandarin y le sobra!!:Aplauso:
> 
> Gente que esté 30 días en una ciudad puede ser el 0,5% de los turistas. Como mucho, y sin contar los kuwaities y saudíes que van a Londres en verano, esos dudo que alquilen las casas de Chelsea por esa web::
> 
> ...



Airbnb no suelta la pasta hasta que confirmas que todo está OK. Si llegas y el pibe no está .... te dan una solución inmediata.

Tienes razón, para irte un mes o un verano .... es mejor comprarte un estudio o apartamento. De verdad, yo lo he mirado varias veces pero tengo el problema de que el IBI mensual y la "comunidad" son caras de cojones. Si quieres sacar algo de rentabilidad vía alquiler tienes que estar allí.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Seren dijo:


> Y el petroleo que se quiere ir a máximos de un año, hoy otro 1%, en 116,5 dollars ya...y no, no tiene que ver con que halla ninguna crisis especial en oriente medio, es para que los gilipollas de los europeos sigamos pagando.



Es evidente, estos activos están totalmente relacionados con el cruce dolar-euro.

Por eso se encarece todo para Europa. Suele venir muy bien para carboneras y commodities en general por sus exportaciones a China.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Es muy probable que Apple en algún momento se vuelva a pinchar en los 500 dolares (o algo menos). Esa subida es la que tiene que tirar del mercado para sumarle los pipos que le faltan para hacer techo.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es muy probable que Apple en algún momento se vuelva a pinchar en los 500 dolares (o algo menos). Esa subida es la que tiene que tirar del mercado para sumarle los pipos que le faltan para hacer techo.



Yo más bien la veo en 400, pero con paciencia...Ni loco meto largos ahí


----------



## Hannibal (1 Feb 2013)

Seren dijo:


> Y el petroleo que se quiere ir a máximos de un año, hoy otro 1%, en 116,5 dollars ya...y no, no tiene que ver con que halla ninguna crisis especial en oriente medio, es para que los gilipollas de los europeos sigamos pagando.



Creo que el euro tiene algo que ver 

Edito para decir que acabo de ver que el señor Janus se me adelantó, sorry


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2013)

Los HF van a poner al culibex en su sitio.

Andad con cuidado porque han enseñado sus intenciones.

Ponzi podrá corroborar la cantidad de cortos que se han creado sobre las mierda-endeudadas-empresas patrias.


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Feb 2013)

Pues qué quieren que les diga... Con tanto post agorero y sentimiento de guano me están entrando ganas de comprar a saco, a largo claro está.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2013)

joer esto parece bienvenido mr marshal...el real mandril en un hotel enfrente de mi casa.... la pulisia escoltando, se escucha gentío en la calle.... ni me asomo al balcón..... que más da un sobre más menos, viene el Rrrreal Madríd a ciudad de provincias


y yo leyendo un artículo de unos tales chun chu mao y kin chin chu..... con un resacón.....













Argo....downloading


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> joer esto parece bienvenido mr marshal...el real mandril en un hotel enfrente de mi casa.... la pulisia escoltando, se escucha gentío en la calle.... ni me asomo al balcón..... que más da un sobre más menos, viene el Rrrreal Madríd a ciudad de provincias
> 
> 
> y yo leyendo un artículo de unos tales chun chu mao y kin chin chu..... con un resacón.....
> ...




Brutal el "Qué vida más triste". Joseba, el colega, sus camisetas de Poskito, Naranjito .....


----------



## atman (1 Feb 2013)

Todo tiene su recompensa, un par de cortos al SP así para terminar la semana...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Brutal el "Qué vida más triste". Joseba, el colega, sus camisetas de Poskito, Naranjito .....



Este es genial, cuando borran youtube!!!

[YOUTUBE]AL9Cg7LlRgk[/YOUTUBE]


goikale goikale!!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Feb 2013)

Dios que risaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


[YOUTUBE]9aIyqqq_YJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (1 Feb 2013)

Me cansau, cierro los cortos y me las piro...


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Mítico.

[YOUTUBE]V_kfh5makxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (1 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Este es genial, cuando borran youtube!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]AL9Cg7LlRgk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Jajajaja que bueno.Estos vascos son muy grandes.El dia que pongan a uno en la cnmv vamos a flipar


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Absténgase del carbón. No es el momento.


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Feb 2013)

Después de las correciones de estos días, ¿Cómo veis a Gamesa como oportunidad a cortito plazo? ¿Dónde entrarías? ¿Soportes? No sé, no sé, es un valor que da juego.

Thanks


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Absténgase del carbón. No es el momento.



Entonces el valor que a usted le gusta: Arch Coal la dejamos en el freezer por ahora...


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Después de las correciones de estos días, ¿Cómo veis a Gamesa como oportunidad a cortito plazo? ¿Dónde entrarías? ¿Soportes? No sé, no sé, es un valor que da juego.
> 
> Thanks



Gamesa es ganador en el largo plazo, y largo son años. Si no llevan esa vocación .... no entren.

Si nos equivocamos no pasa nada porque tenemos margen desde 1,07 que es el punto de entrada cantado.

Respecto a Arch Coal, hay que esperar. You must be patient, like in Firts Solar several months ago.


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Gamesa es ganador en el largo plazo, y largo son años. Si no llevan esa vocación .... no entren.
> 
> Si nos equivocamos no pasa nada porque tenemos margen desde 1,07 que es el punto de entrada cantado.
> 
> Respecto a Arch Coal, hay que esperar. You must be patient, like in Firts Solar several months ago.



So to conclude:

Gamesa = You must think like Warren Buffet
Arch Coal = patience is a virtue


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Gamesa es ganador en el largo plazo, y largo son años. Si no llevan esa vocación .... no entren.
> 
> Si nos equivocamos no pasa nada porque tenemos margen desde 1,07 que es el punto de entrada cantado.
> 
> Respecto a Arch Coal, hay que esperar. You must be patient, like in Firts Solar several months ago.



Mete el pollo en la cazuela y cómetelo.

Deja el resto para las gacelillas ansiosas de deslumbrantes plusvalías.

Parece mentira que te lo he dicho cienes de veces. :fiufiu:


----------



## Claca (1 Feb 2013)

Buenas, forería

Ya se empieza a ver movimiento y hay mucho que comentar, pero por ahora vamos a subir un gráfico que estaba pendiente. INDITEX:







Este, junto con los bancos, ha sido lo que nos ha mantenido a flote hasta ahora, con una impresionante subida desde los mínimos del verano pasado. En estos momentos, no obstante, ya presenta muy mal aspecto y en realidad lo que debemos esperar son caídas siempre que no se superen los 107 euros. Por lo tanto, tal y como indico en el gráfico, la operativa pasaría por buscar el lado corto de la acción hasta los 95 euros en un principio. Cualquier rebote que se acerque a los 104 euros sería para deshacer posiciones o buscar una entrada bajista con un R/R muy favorable.

El cómo afectará esta posibilidad al IBEX, pues bueno, no es difícil imaginar que muy positivo no será. Nuestro amado índice ya alcanzó objetivos y llevaba casi tres semanas peleando penosamente en los 8.700. Este movimiento de congestión se engloba en el desarrollo del techo de medio plazo de sobras comentado en el hilo, y la dura muestra de volatilidad de estas sesiones nos dice que muy probablemente estemos en lo cierto, por lo que ahora más nunca hay que tener extremo cuidado con las posiciones largas.


----------



## Claca (1 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> EURO:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2012-a-152.html#post7925967
> 
> ...



Con la resistencia superada (y yo no apostaba por ello, dicho sea de paso -otra venta preventiva que nos dejaría fuera de juego-) tocaba, efectivamente, seguir mirando hacia arriba. La rápida reacción al alza no debe sorprendernos y ojo, que sigue fuerte.

En serio que hace meses no daba un duro por el EURO y esperaba caídas, pero la estructura alcista ha aguantado y las resistencias han cedido, por lo que debemos hacer caso al mercado.


----------



## Janus (1 Feb 2013)

Estamos en techo y en él es sumamente sencillo hacer el tan famoso cresting pierde euros.


----------



## bertok (2 Feb 2013)

Programón tremendo.

Economía Directa 01-02-2013 Mercados y liberalismo en mp3 (01/02 a las 19:55:22) 01:06:40 1756243 - iVoox

No olvidéis seguir comprando. España os necesita ::


----------



## Janus (2 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Programón tremendo.
> 
> Economía Directa 01-02-2013 Mercados y liberalismo en mp3 (01/02 a las 19:55:22) 01:06:40 1756243 - iVoox
> 
> No olvidéis seguir comprando. España os necesita ::



..... en las condiciones de enfrentamiento de la política y el mercado siempre gana el último .... Henry Paulson 2013

Ahora el mercado está poniendo presión y lo llevará hasta donde interese. Ni un castuzo sobreril como RameroJoy o culo_pompa Merkel son capaces de soslayarlo.


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2013)

Ahora mismo es una imprudencia tener cantitades de cierto calado en entidades financieras españolas.Da la impresion que estamos a uno o dos escandalos para que esto salte por los aires, de ser asi en el mejor de los casos acabariamos con un gobierno tecnocrata.Quien no se fie puede que este sea un buen momento para cambiar papel por activos reales o por monetarios de paises solventes.


----------



## Tonto Simon (2 Feb 2013)

Offtopic
Las 150 cosas a las que le tienen miedo las personas más inteligentes del mundo | | Animal Político

*Que nos preocupemos demasiado* se repite varias veces:rolleye:


----------



## tarrito (2 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Offtopic
> Las 150 cosas a las que le tienen miedo las personas más inteligentes del mundo | | Animal Político
> 
> *Que nos preocupemos demasiado* se repite varias veces:rolleye:



Tonuel y Bertok :Aplauso: la 11

:


----------



## tesorero (2 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Offtopic
> Las 150 cosas a las que le tienen miedo las personas más inteligentes del mundo | | Animal Político
> 
> *Que nos preocupemos demasiado* se repite varias veces:rolleye:



No por preocupación, pero si por papertrading, en Alpha Natural Resources veo un HCH con la clavicular ya rota. ::

Respecto a la figura del martillo que hizo gamesa el viernes y que ha comentado un forero, yo no lo veo tal cual. A nivel teórico y según lo que he leido esta figura tiene que tener como sombra inferior como mínimo en torno a tres veces el cuerpo real y poca o ninguna sombra superior. Pero esto de la bolsa es una mezcla de ciencia y arte y aquí muchas opiniones distintas no tienen que ser contradictorias. 8:


----------



## atman (2 Feb 2013)

NAAIM Survey of Manager Sentiment - NAAIM

Exhuberancia positiva en el SP!!

Echando un ojo al histórico, tras las escasas ocasiones en que este indicador se ha puesto estupendo, ha habido una corrección de corto plazo para seguir subiendo.

Mirando gráficos semanales, un par de semanas con cierta corrección para hacerle hueco al último arreón alcista, antes del crash. Lo que se ajustaría bastante bien al escenario con el debate del techo de deuda, por ejemplo.


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los HF van a poner al culibex en su sitio.
> 
> Andad con cuidado porque han enseñado sus intenciones.
> 
> Ponzi podrá corroborar la cantidad de cortos que se han creado sobre las mierda-endeudadas-empresas patrias.



A priori viendo las caídas y las noticias de los madmaxmedia creía que se había puesto corto hasta el ratón colorado. Pero en la CNMV parece que esta todo absolutamente igual.Da la impresión que han ido acumulado cortos y ahora en el momento perfecto piensan soltar todo el papel de golpe para generar pánicos a cp.El 8 que toca renovar veremos que hacen.


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-28037224


----------



## ghkghk (2 Feb 2013)

Dentro del yalodeciayoismo mas sucio, no me diran que la cantada de la activacion del doble suelo en Viscofan no fue una preciosidad en el lamentable dominio del AT de ghkghk... Eso es lo bueno del hilo: ojos para todo. 

En mi caso lo malo es que siempre van ojos antes que cerebro. Y este de hecho va muuuuuuuy detras 

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (2 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Dentro del yalodeciayoismo mas sucio, no me diran que la cantada de la activacion del doble suelo en Viscofan no fue una preciosidad en el lamentable dominio del AT de ghkghk... Eso es lo bueno del hilo: ojos para todo.
> 
> En mi caso lo malo es que siempre van ojos antes que cerebro. Y este de hecho va muuuuuuuy detras
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Una buena cantada :thumbup: y yo el día de antes diciendo que estaba cara:screwy:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Feb 2013)

Dos cosillas...

Argentina imparable! :ouch:

El FMI censura a Argentina por manipular sus estadísticas económicas | Internacional | EL PAÍS


MAdrid imparable!!! :ouch:

Transportes contempla en sus cuentas una nueva subida de tarifas en 2013 | Madrid | EL PAÍS

_Con un 5,8% menos de viajes prevé recaudares en billetes un 8,7% más_

Como hay menos viajeros gano menos.... no puede ser, subo el precio.


----------



## bertok (2 Feb 2013)

Es recomiendo un peliculón: The company men.

Es buena para remover conciencias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Es recomiendo un peliculón: The company men.
> 
> Es buena para remover conciencias.



Maldito vago.... pon el torrent coño!


----------



## Janus (3 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Maldito vago.... pon el torrent coño!



http://www.veocine.es/pelicula/the_company_men__2011__121817.html


----------



## bertok (3 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Maldito vago.... pon el torrent coño!



Aquí parece que se puede comprar previo pago ::

http://www.divxtotal.com/peliculas/torrent/31217/the-company-men/


----------



## ghkghk (3 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Una buena cantada :thumbup: y yo el día de antes diciendo que estaba cara:screwy:



Puede estar carisima y que a su vez por AT se vea venir un rebote. A veces, hasta Bankia rebota... Su analisis es igual de bueno (o malo )

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Puede estar carisima y que a su vez por AT se vea venir un rebote. A veces, hasta Bankia rebota... Su analisis es igual de bueno (o malo )
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



La subjetividad de los mercados Te acuerdas de la discusion sobre las subidas y bajadas porcentuales con Gamesa en su dia?


----------



## atman (3 Feb 2013)

Adios Austerity, But Debt Will Still Limit Spain's Growth Measures - Bloomberg



> Today Spain is 180 billion euros of toxic banking assets closer to reaching a point of equilibrium, but its public finances have been shredded.



Y luego, en los comentarios el típico fanboy a sueldo... (cobrará en A o en B??) igual le sirve con que le manden una foto de Pepiño firmada y con marcas de carmín...


US carbon emissions fall to lowest levels since 1994 | Environment | guardian.co.uk

Sólo para reforzar el mensaje de Janus: de momento, el carbón, desde la barrera.


----------



## sr.anus (3 Feb 2013)

Vaya puñetazo de realidad. Gracias por el enlace de la pelicula. 
Mi sistema, tirar los dados del juego de la oca, me da posible rebote en varios valores de nuestro guanex35.


----------



## Janus (3 Feb 2013)

No va a quedar "Trono Troll" en pie.


----------



## grillo35 (3 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Dos cosillas...
> 
> Argentina imparable! :ouch:
> 
> ...





Therefore, ROAD TO ARGENTINA...::


----------



## kalemania (3 Feb 2013)

¿Como se explica el bajón del VIX del viernes, isla inclusive?


----------



## bertok (3 Feb 2013)

La peña anda muy nerviosa. Al hombre no le falta razón

[YOUTUBE]hjrVGrJvKVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (3 Feb 2013)

Janus, superinteresante sobre el gas en USA

The Oil Crash: Fracking: rentabilidad energética, económica y ecológica


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, superinteresante sobre el gas en USA
> 
> The Oil Crash: Fracking: rentabilidad energética, económica y ecológica



Pues si, genial articulo en la pagina de Turiel, de obligada lectura.

Pregunta, es la proxima burbuja obligada las renovables? ::::


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, superinteresante sobre el gas en USA
> 
> The Oil Crash: Fracking: rentabilidad energética, económica y ecológica



Bravo muy buen articulo. La extraccion de gas por fractura es una salvaja,es contaminar de forma gratuita nuestro recurso mas valioso,el agua. Y la extraccion de petroleo en aguas profundas tres cuartas partes de lo mismo,el grosor de las placas en el fondo marino no es el mismo que en tierra.Un vaciado de estas placas puede generar inestabilidad sismica. Estoy convencido que en los libros de historia nos pondran a parir por estas practicas,pero bueno como he escuchado a alguno no pasa nada cuando no quede planeta nos iremos a marte...patada hacia adelante.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Bravo muy buen articulo. La extraccion de gas por fractura es una salvaja,es contaminar de forma gratuita nuestro recurso mas valioso,el agua. Y la extraccion de petroleo en aguas profundas tres cuartas partes de lo mismo,el grosor de las placas en el fondo marino no es el mismo que en tierra.Un vaciado de estas placas puede generar inestabilidad sismica. Estoy convencido que en los libros de historia nos pondran a parir por estas practicas,pero bueno como he escuchado a alguno no pasa nada cuando no quede planeta nos iremos a marte...patada hacia adelante.



Todo el tema del fracking hace meses que lo leí en el blog de Pablo Pardo en el Mundo: Espritus animales | Blogs | ELMUNDO.es

Ahora bien, él es más favorable que desfavorable; puede que sea por intereses, porque piensa que el medio ambiente es un daño colateral o simplemente se fija en el aspecto económico como demuestra aqui: Cmo reducir nuestra dependencia energtica | Espritus animales | Blogs | elmundo.es

En todo caso suelo leer a este señor porque cuenta muchas cosas que en los medios normales no se publican; os lo recomiendo.

Ah, como regalo antes de dejar el foro por hoy, os comento que quizá habeis visto noticias sobre pequeños terremotos en el sur de España en las últimas semanas. Lo que ya no se dice es que tiene toda la pinta de que vienen provocadas por el fracking precisamente; lo que yo no sabía era que ya se hacía en España pero parece ser que sí ::


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Todo el tema del fracking hace meses que lo leí en el blog de Pablo Pardo en el Mundo: Espritus animales | Blogs | ELMUNDO.es
> 
> Ahora bien, él es más favorable que desfavorable; puede que sea por intereses, porque piensa que el medio ambiente es un daño colateral o simplemente se fija en el aspecto económico como demuestra aqui: Cmo reducir nuestra dependencia energtica | Espritus animales | Blogs | elmundo.es
> 
> ...



Pues ya veras cuando empiecen a salir noticias de acuiferos contaminados.Es una irresponsabilidad defender el fracking , a las pruebas me remito , buscar videos de agricultores usanos ya vereis lo que opinan. Para que queremos energia en un planeta donde no tendremos agua potable,es como vender las ruedas del coche para llenar el deposito.


----------



## Maravedi (3 Feb 2013)

Llevo unas gowex en cartera desde 11 como lo veis lo crujo y plusvis pa jintonics o aguanto pa ver si sacó pa un jintonic en boracay

Mocha Girls Boracay June 2012 - YouTube


----------



## bertok (3 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues ya veras cuando empiecen a salir noticias de acuiferos contaminados.Es una irresponsabilidad defender el fracking , a las pruebas me remito , buscar videos de agricultores usanos ya vereis lo que opinan. Para que queremos energia en un planeta donde no tendremos agua potable,es como vender las ruedas del coche para llenar el deposito.



Estados Unidos se ha propuesto alcanzar la independencia energética en menos de una década. *El mundo va a ser un lugar muy peligroso los próximos años como para no disponer de tu propia energía (cara o barata, eso ya depende de la moneda que tengas y cómo la puedas manejar :*.

Bujero palante, bujero patrás .....

Fracking Across the United States | Earthjustice


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Feb 2013)

Bueno el artículo, thanks!!


----------



## Janus (3 Feb 2013)

A mí el artículo no me ha gustado nada. Muy subjetivo (opiniones personales).

Por otro lado, destapo el tarro de esencias: estoy analizando en detalle un posible long-short en IBEX-DAX. De momento no porque hay que calibrar bien la entrada.


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La peña anda muy nerviosa. Al hombre no le falta razón



Tampoco hay que irse muy lejos, mire el gaditano el cabreo que lleva :XX:


[YOUTUBE]B_G3ybU4ho4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Feb 2013)

Cooooohones FlanL!!!

Leo tu blog y no lo creo....


¿Tienes jefe? Dame su número anda, que le voy a decir un par de cosas....


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cooooohones FlanL!!!
> 
> Leo tu blog y no lo creo....
> 
> ...



No se en cual blog mio se ha metido :

Espero que no haya sido mi "otro" blog. Si es así le paso datos de quien me da las órdenes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Feb 2013)

A esa tb le decía un par de cosas....


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A esa tb le decía un par de cosas....



Pues no se crea, yo no puedo decirle nada mas que 

GUAU!! y menear la colita :ouch:

y si está de buenas maullo y me deja rozarme con las botas :cook:

Espero que usted tenga más suerte ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pues no se crea, yo no puedo decirle nada mas que
> 
> GUAU!! y menear la colita :ouch:
> 
> ...



Que vida más compleja lleva usted......


----------



## ponzi (3 Feb 2013)

Que grande Jordi Evole...vaya diferencia entre la educación en España y en Finlandia:


----------



## Namreir (3 Feb 2013)

Entro, digo que no creo en brujeria, y me voy. Que os haga feliz.


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que vida más compleja lleva usted......



Ya le he dicho que siempre ando muy liado... 




Spoiler












Bueno les abandono unos días...salgo volando.


----------



## FranR (3 Feb 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> Entro, digo que no creo en brujeria, y me voy. Que os haga feliz.



Los del hilo del bono andan trastornaos desde que se les mudo el Jato Jalapeño unos días.. :8: ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Feb 2013)

Pasaba a saludar, disculpad la hora, pero me han entretenido unas hinbersorash en la oficina de FranR ::


----------



## McFly (3 Feb 2013)

Lo del jordi evole ha sido fantastico.....el subnormal de mi primo que es profesor ha tardado cero coma en poner en feisbu q si vaya envidia q me quiero ir pa ya! Pedazo de subnormal! El problema de españa sois los profesores!! Alli la mayoria de los profesores españoles serian deshechados!


----------



## TenienteDan (4 Feb 2013)

Offtopic brutal: 
Por si alguno estaba interesado en un Kindle (creo recordar que alguien pregunto por ebooks) hoy es una oportunidad que no se puede desperdiciar (solo durará un día, se cree que es por el día sin IVA de MediaMarkt):

Por 60€ 
Kindle, e-reader con wifi integrado y pantalla de E Ink de 6"


----------



## nombre (4 Feb 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pasaba a saludar, disculpad la hora, pero me han entretenido unas hinbersorash en la oficina de FranR ::



Cagonlaos! :8:

Donde se puede dejar el currículum :baba:


----------



## atman (4 Feb 2013)

Me han pedido una aclaración por privado sobre Mueller y pienso que, por si acaso, tambien debo hacerlo en público. El otro día dije que esperaría a sacarle 2 dólares. Y tal vez me expresé mal y alguien pudo entender que desde los actuales 6 dólares yo buscaba los 8... y no es eso. 

Tendré que recordar que en Noviembre les anuncié que había entrado largo con un precio medio de 4,78. De hecho anduve mareando un poco, amagando con un cierre más especulativo, aunque mi entrada fue más por fundamentales después. Como la cosa iba bien decidí aguantar. Por ello, ahora mi objetivo es ganarle 2 pavetes por acción... es decir... que busco los 6,78, dejando el SL 5,75.

Y todo parece indicar que salvo "cisne negro" puede cumplir y bien... De momento hemos hecho un máximo en 6,22 con pequeño pullback ahora estamos en 6,12. Hay ganas, hay expectativas y los analistas están mejorando considerablemente su ponderación (que era lo que esperaba, aunque no así, sin resultados ni ná). Los siguientes niveles por arriba yo los calculo en 6,36 y 6,53. Si hay pelea yo tengo margen suficiente para aguantar. Pero para los estén fuera, entrar ahora puede ser un error. Tal vez después de ver como vuelve a encarar los 6,22.

Los dividendos del día 20 (1,75cnts.) tambien pueden ayudar algo. 

Pero pienso que la campanada la darán con los resultados. Y que es digna candidata a sufrir "calenturas" de las que hacen ganar y perder mucho dinero.

Como ven si no acostumbro a alargarme mucho en mis posiciones... es porque me lío considerablemente.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Los del hilo del bono andan trastornaos desde que se les mudo el Jato Jalapeño unos días.. :8: ::



Oiga no pluralice :no: 

buen viaje


----------



## LOLO08 (4 Feb 2013)

McFly dijo:


> Lo del jordi evole ha sido fantastico.....el subnormal de mi primo que es profesor ha tardado cero coma en poner en feisbu q si vaya envidia q me quiero ir pa ya! Pedazo de subnormal! El problema de españa sois los profesores!! Alli la mayoria de los profesores españoles serian deshechados![/QUOTE
> 
> A que te dedicas tú, si se puede saber??.. Pedazo de lumbrera :abajo:...y despues hablamos.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

guanos dias gacelilas 

empezamos la semana con 132k mas de parados , broteverdismo sin duda :ouch:


----------



## patilltoes (4 Feb 2013)

Coño, me he confundido de hilo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Feb 2013)

Vamos coño!!!!


----------



## Krim (4 Feb 2013)

¿Soy yo o se ha vuelto a ostiar en los 8226?


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Feb 2013)

vamos coño.
ahora voy largo


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos coño!!!!




¿de que juego es?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿de que juego es?



El Barbarian. Un clásico. :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> El Barbarian. Un clásico. :rolleye:



En su versión para C64.... clasicazo de culto.


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2013)

Estoy releyendo ahora con calma el tema del dato de paro de Enero y tal... y joder, las afiliaciones a la SS.... joder, joder.....


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

hay ganas de tapar los gaps eurostoxx :Aplauso:

los times del optimismo quedaron atras :no:


----------



## KISSMYASS (4 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay ganas de tapar los gaps eurostoxx :Aplauso:
> 
> los times del optimismo quedaron atras :no:



Dios le oiga!!


----------



## nombre (4 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Estoy releyendo ahora con calma el tema del dato de paro de Enero y tal... y joder, las afiliaciones a la SS.... joder, joder.....



comparta please :


----------



## juanfer (4 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Los del hilo del bono andan trastornaos desde que se les mudo el Jato Jalapeño unos días.. :8: ::



Se llama efecto gatuno, luego sacarán diariamente 5 o 6 imagenes de gato.

Aqui ya estamos acostumbrados.


----------



## Janus (4 Feb 2013)

Aguantarán esos 8,55 en FCC?. Mejor no intentarlo.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

gacelilas y ejpertitos ahora conocereis el poderio de MV atila de los mercados :no: 

los leoncios una y otra vez generan el optimismo y luego lo tiran , es que no aprendeis y por eso ya saben :: 

pero ahora estad atentos porque la cosa ya no va solo de coñomia y de corrutos , ahora la guerra se acerca :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2013)

nombre dijo:


> comparta please :




Había un hilo ad hoc en el principal, pero ahora no lo encuentro (¿quizás lo han movido?).

Sea como fuere, en resumen: además de la correspondiente ración de parados (registrados, esto es) en +132.000 para Enero, lo verdaderamente aterrador es la disminución de afiliados a la SS en el mismo mes (unos -260.000).

Es impresionante, da vértigo.

Estamos en cifras de afiliación de 2002 (casi nada, hay que pensarlo despacito). Y el vagón de la montaña rusa sigue cogiendo momento inercial, ni por asomo se ve que esté frenando.


----------



## Janus (4 Feb 2013)

Nokia, tiene una buena contención (soporte) en 2,8 pero personalmente creo que "manda" más el canal alcista por lo que veo más probable que baje a buscar la base en 2,5 aprox.


----------



## Janus (4 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Había un hilo ad hoc en el principal, pero ahora no lo encuentro (¿quizás lo han movido?).
> 
> Sea como fuere, en resumen: además de la correspondiente ración de parados (registrados, esto es) en +132.000 para Enero, lo verdaderamente aterrador es la disminución de afiliados a la SS en el mismo mes (unos 260.000).
> 
> ...



Todavía quedan 16M de afiliados .......... por lo que mira si aún hay margen de bajada. Otro millón sí que puede bajar si Alemania y USA entrasen en contracción.


----------



## juanfer (4 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Todavía quedan 16M de afiliados .......... por lo que mira si aún hay margen de bajada. Otro millón sí que puede bajar si Alemania y USA entrasen en contracción.



16M estan soportando 47M, con lo que hay que sacar conclusiones.

Cada trabajador esta manteniendo a 3 personas a su cargo.

Y tirar de dedua ya no es solución.

No hay mucho margen de bajada.


----------



## Cascooscuro (4 Feb 2013)

Como veis unos largos en Acciona? con stop ajustado esperando unas plusvis de un 5-10%?


----------



## Lechu (4 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Había un hilo ad hoc en el principal, pero ahora no lo encuentro (¿quizás lo han movido?).
> 
> Sea como fuere, en resumen: además de la correspondiente ración de parados (registrados, esto es) en +132.000 para Enero, lo verdaderamente aterrador es la disminución de afiliados a la SS en el mismo mes (unos -260.000).
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/390645-record-historico-paro-132-000-afiliados-a-ss-263-000-a.html


----------



## Janus (4 Feb 2013)

Yo creo que el SAN va a bajar a 5 y eso se podría corresponder con tiempo en los 7400 del IBEX que puede ser el mínimo de mucho tiempo a futuro. Si esos niveles aguantan, ojo con el largo plazo que se puede activar una buena onda alcista.


----------



## Janus (4 Feb 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Como veis unos largos en Acciona? con stop ajustado esperando unas plusvis de un 5-10%?



No parece una gran negocio y está muy sujeto a tener suerte. Para eso tiene menos risk los 8,55 en FCC.


----------



## Janus (4 Feb 2013)

Es una locura ponerse corto en nada en USA estando el SP como está.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Feb 2013)

lechu dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/390645-record-historico-paro-132-000-afiliados-a-ss-263-000-a.html



la leche con el gráfico,


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es una locura ponerse corto en nada en USA estando el SP como está.



pues MV va corto en el mismisimo sp500 , que ustec lo vea una locura no hace sino reafirmarlo en su conviccion :Baile:


----------



## Janus (4 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues MV va corto en el mismisimo sp500 , que ustec lo vea una locura no hace sino reafirmarlo en su conviccion :Baile:



Es que no todos hemos tenido la oportunidad de ponernos cortos en 9000 SP.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Feb 2013)

El ibex troleándose a si mismo... ::


----------



## villares (4 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No parece una gran negocio y está muy sujeto a tener suerte. Para eso tiene menos risk los 8,55 en FCC.



Para los que esten pensando entrar en FCC:

Deloitte obliga a FCC a sanear su balance y a reconocer fuertes pérdidas - elConfidencial.com


----------



## peseteuro (4 Feb 2013)

Siempre me han gustado las M200 en graficos 5H, y justo ahora el ibex la está tocando, veo posibilidad de que rebote en ese punto


----------



## McFly (4 Feb 2013)

Como veis entrar largo en gamesa a precios actuales?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Feb 2013)

McFly dijo:


> Como veis entrar largo en gamesa a precios actuales?



A largo mal. A corto SL 1.65 o 1.50 o 1.40. 

Por ciero...menuda hostia el IBEX hoy otra vez ¿No?


----------



## ghkghk (4 Feb 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> A largo mal.
> 
> Por ciero...menuda hostia el IBEX hoy otra vez ¿No?



Lo de hoy sí que me ha sorprendido. Tras el cierre un poco al alza del viernes y la buena jornada americana, me esperaba un inicio de semana "tranquilito".

Creo que tener un gobierno manifiestamente corrupto está haciendo más daño del que parecía. La verdad es que yo como inversor internacional, España ni la miraría... La poca confianza que pudiera haberse reestablecido ha sido aniquilada. Seguimos en descomposición, sin visos de cómo o cuándo tocar suelo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Feb 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> A largo mal. A corto SL 1.65 o 1.50 o 1.40.
> 
> Por ciero...menuda hostia el IBEX hoy otra vez ¿No?



Yo hasta que no vuelva a ver hostiazos del SP del -6.66% no me pongo el traje de los domingos ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo de hoy sí que me ha sorprendido. Tras el cierre un poco al alza del viernes y la buena jornada americana, me esperaba un inicio de semana "tranquilito".
> 
> Creo que tener un gobierno manifiestamente corrupto está haciendo más daño del que parecía. La verdad es que yo como inversor internacional, España ni la miraría... La poca confianza que pudiera haberse reestablecido ha sido aniquilada. Seguimos en descomposición, sin visos de cómo o cuándo tocar suelo.



No es tanto que el gobierno o instituciones sean corruptos sino el incertidumbre política que se genera.


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Feb 2013)

parece que hoy rompemos los 8000


----------



## ghkghk (4 Feb 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> No es tanto que el gobierno o instituciones sean corruptos sino el incertidumbre política que se genera.




Esperemos que González Paramo haya salido ya a calentar...


----------



## Krim (4 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo de hoy sí que me ha sorprendido. Tras el cierre un poco al alza del viernes y la buena jornada americana, me esperaba un inicio de semana "tranquilito".
> 
> Creo que tener un gobierno manifiestamente corrupto está haciendo más daño del que parecía. La verdad es que yo como inversor internacional, España ni la miraría... La poca confianza que pudiera haberse reestablecido ha sido aniquilada. Seguimos en descomposición, sin visos de cómo o cuándo tocar suelo.



Sinceramente, no entiendo la sorpresa. El viernes quedó claro que la línea Maginot era inviolable, y de ahí solo había un camino. Volveremos a hablar en los 7900.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Sinceramente, no entiendo la sorpresa. El viernes quedó claro que la línea Maginot era inviolable, y de ahí solo había un camino. Volveremos a hablar en los 7900.




Es que la linea Maginot queda ya lejos con la tontería...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es que la linea Maginot queda ya lejos con la tontería...



todo maginot tiene su ardenas :Aplauso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Sinceramente, no entiendo la sorpresa. El viernes quedó claro que la línea Maginot era inviolable, y de ahí solo había un camino. Volveremos a hablar en los 7900.



Es que en dos dias se han ido a tomar por culos todas las rayas de los mas sesudos analistas del mundo.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> todo maginot tiene su ardenas :Aplauso:




Si fuese tan clarividente en la bolsa como en la geografía e historia, sería usted un poco menos pobre!


----------



## 2plx2 (4 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> todo maginot tiene su ardenas :Aplauso:



Me veo obligado a thankearle la frase.


----------



## j.w.pepper (4 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> todo maginot tiene su ardenas :Aplauso:



no olvide usted también la línea Sigfrido ienso:


----------



## tarrito (4 Feb 2013)

algo habéis tocao :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> algo habéis tocao :no:



...y lo que queda...


----------



## ponzi (4 Feb 2013)

Esperar al miercoles  Vigilar Acerinox y Arcelor


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

2plx2 dijo:


> Me veo obligado a thankearle la frase.



me veo obligado a decir menos tonterias :ouch:



j.w.pepper dijo:


> no olvide usted también la línea Sigfrido ienso:



no la olvido porque no la conocia "guiño" :fiufiu:


----------



## grillo35 (4 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo de hoy sí que me ha sorprendido. Tras el cierre un poco al alza del viernes y la buena jornada americana, me esperaba un inicio de semana "tranquilito".
> 
> Creo que tener un gobierno manifiestamente corrupto está haciendo más daño del que parecía. La verdad es que yo como inversor internacional, España ni la miraría... La poca confianza que pudiera haberse reestablecido ha sido aniquilada. Seguimos en descomposición, sin visos de cómo o cuándo tocar suelo.




Eso y el optimismo reinante (incluido este foro) que habia sobre las bolsas durante las ultimas semanas...::

Si es lo segundo, con una correccion del 5%-10% deberia bastar, como sea mas de lo primero, habra que abrocharse los cinturones de seguridad y ponerse el casco...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

ahi van los gringos :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahi van los gringos :baba:



corto en sp500 1507 futuro y nasdaq 2740 piramidado verdad maestro ? o solo es una trolleada mas ienso:

sea como sea su trolleo cada vez da mas miedo :S


----------



## tesorero (4 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esperar al miercoles  Vigilar Acerinox y Arcelor



Acercándose ambos valores a niveles Gandalf


----------



## Krim (4 Feb 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> Acercándose ambos valores a niveles Gandalf



Aquí ya no sirven los soportes...¡¡VENDED INSENSATOS!!


----------



## Tonto Simon (4 Feb 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> Acercándose ambos valores a niveles Gandalf



Bien visto Ponzi, sobre todo Acerinox. Alguien que le tire unas lineas a un principiante de fundamentalista:rolleye:


----------



## Tonto Simon (4 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Aquí ya no sirven los soportes...¡¡VENDED INSENSATOS!!



Si pudo aguantarlo con el Ibex por los 6000 ahora tb podria no?:S


----------



## ponzi (4 Feb 2013)

Nos hemos quedado sin las trampas del correcaminos


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/teleco...a-redes-Acme-por-1400-millones.html#_Noticias


----------



## tesorero (4 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Si pudo aguantarlo con el Ibex por los 6000 ahora tb podria no?:S



Ahí está la gracia, lo ocurrido en el pasado no tiene porqué ocurrir en el futuro.


----------



## J-Z (4 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Bien visto Ponzi, sobre todo Acerinox. Alguien que le tire unas lineas a un principiante de fundamentalista:rolleye:



Que pasa el miercoles resultados?

Yo ya dije sobre ACX 8 compra 9 venta, aunque tengo la orden sobre 7,8x si baja hoy a 7,9x me pillo unas pocas.


----------



## ponzi (4 Feb 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Que pasa el miercoles resultados?
> 
> Yo ya dije sobre ACX 8 compra 9 venta, aunque tengo la orden sobre 7,8x si baja hoy a 7,9x me pillo unas pocas.



Estariamos a dos dias de la renovacion de las posiciones cortas.No se que haran este viernes ni cuantos contratos han usado o cuanta carga les quedara,cuanto mas cerca estemos del vencimiento mas facil sera ver por donde iran los tiros.Por cierto acerinox tiene una buena traca de cortos,en algun momento los tendran que cerrar.Cuando presentan resultados?


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-28250777


----------



## tarrito (4 Feb 2013)

Comienza la cumbre germano-española: crecimiento y corrupción, sobre la mesa - elEconomista.es

comentario # 8

:XX:


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2013)

*suspiro*

Abandono de CP, vuelta al inferior.... y yo comiendo (un puto montadito, para más señas) en ese momento ::


Al final voy a tener que empezar a contratar a tladels para doblar turnos y todo....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Feb 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Comienza la cumbre germano-española: crecimiento y corrupción, sobre la mesa - elEconomista.es
> 
> comentario # 8
> 
> :XX:



-------------


> Ramero-joy será pandoreado sin piedad por la te(u)tona
> 
> los indices caerán tanto que ni el Jalapenean Catz sabrá que hacer
> 
> ...


----------



## J-Z (4 Feb 2013)

FCC como siga guaneando se puede ir a 5 pavos


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2013)

La cosa está "pelín" delicada en estos momentos.

Cabe la posibilidad de que ocurra como en el juego de las Damas, que después de comerte una, puedas comerte dos seguidas en la misma jugada. 

Es decir, bien está bajar un CP. Pero como bajemos dos de golpe, nos vamos al 7666.

Hay un intento de contención ahora mismo, pero veremos cómo sale.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Feb 2013)

En estos momentos es donde los novatos como yo nos vamos pata abajo ::

Habrá que ver si amaina el temporal...


----------



## Krim (4 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> La cosa está "pelín" delicada en estos momentos.
> 
> Cabe la posibilidad de que ocurra como en el juego de las Damas, que después de comerte una, puedas comerte dos seguidas en la misma jugada.
> 
> ...



Supongo que habla usted del DAX pero no tengo claro quien llegará antes a este paso XD


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> La cosa está "pelín" delicada en estos momentos.
> 
> Cabe la posibilidad de que ocurra como en el juego de las Damas, que después de comerte una, puedas comerte dos seguidas en la misma jugada.
> 
> ...



Mantequilla Arias, oiga.


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> En estos momentos es donde los novatos como yo nos vamos pata abajo ::
> 
> Habrá que ver si amaina el temporal...




Ya no es ni siquiera una cuestión de mayor o menor experiencia.... 

Mire, un andova acaba de meter -100 Daxies a venta (MKT) contra el nivel de intento de rebote. Le funcionará o no, eso no lo puedo saber ahora mismo.

Pero cuando Ud. tiene un jul-lai arriesgando un colateral de €900K contra un rebote, créame, experimentado Ud. o no, eso da qué pensar.... y te piensas las cosas dos, tres y cuatro veces :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> En estos momentos es donde los novatos como yo nos vamos pata abajo ::
> 
> Habrá que ver si amaina el temporal...



busque el conocimiento con humildad , la primera leccion ya la recibio , vender cuando el optimismo este por las nubes , que no le perturbe la ruina de las gacelas y ejpertitos , ellos eligieron el camino de la soberbia y la ignorancia , aunque ellos no lo reconoceran :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (4 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> La cosa está "pelín" delicada en estos momentos.
> 
> Cabe la posibilidad de que ocurra como en el juego de las Damas, que después de comerte una, puedas comerte dos seguidas en la misma jugada.
> 
> ...



El DAX tiene pendiente un gap de mas de 100 puntitos, con lo que si bajamos de los 7666 se puede cerrar el gap.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El DAX tiene pendiente un gap de mas de 100 puntitos, con lo que si bajamos de los 7666 se puede cerrar el gap.



el gap que importa es el del eurostox50 2550


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El DAX tiene pendiente un gap de mas de 100 puntitos, con lo que si bajamos de los 7666 se puede cerrar el gap.



El gap es lo que todo el mundo ve, ese no es el problema.

Lo que me preocupa no es lo que todo el mundo puede ver en los charts, sino lo que no se ve en ellos, el aspecto cuantitativo. Hay mucha pasta y mucho posicionamiento metido en esa ventana. Un sell-off no es lo que mejor nos vendría en este momento.


----------



## juanfer (4 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el gap que importa es el del eurostox50 2550



El eurostox50 tiene 2 gaps pendientes cuando se cierren los gaps van ha hacer mucho daño.


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el gap que importa es el del eurostox50 2550



Gatencio, en estos momentos están trabajando los mayores. Permanezca a un lado en el patio de recreo, por su propia seguridad ::


----------



## Hannibal (4 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero cuando Ud. tiene un jul-lai arriesgando un colateral de €900K contra un rebote, créame, experimentado Ud. o no, eso da qué pensar.... y te piensas las cosas dos, tres y cuatro veces :cook:



Bah, qué son 900k € a estos niveles?


----------



## juanfer (4 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> El gap es lo que todo el mundo ve, ese no es el problema.
> 
> Lo que me preocupa no es lo que todo el mundo puede ver en los charts, sino lo que no se ve en ellos, el aspecto cuantitativo. Hay mucha pasta y mucho posicionamiento metido en esa ventana. Un sell-off no es lo que mejor nos vendría en este momento.



Los 7660, este nivel llevamos muchos dias en diciembre, no creo que se perfore tan rapido.


----------



## Janus (4 Feb 2013)

j-z dijo:


> FCC como siga guaneando se puede ir a 5 pavos



Ten cuidado con los cortos sobre todo en el corto plazo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Feb 2013)

Técnicas Reunidas

Blackrock, accionista significativo, supera la participación del 3%. Controla: 3,007% (desde el 2,961% anterior).

Puede ser que esten adquiriendo acciones para meterle cortos, o es una tonteria?


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Los 7660, este nivel llevamos muchos dias en diciembre, no creo que se perfore tan rapido.




No sabría decirle; antes bien, no se confíe. 

Los niveles duran el tiempo que su creador estima por conveniente, nada más, y nada menos. El 7765 era [bastante] importante para el institucional que lo lanzó hace menos de dos semanas, pero una vez utilizado para ciertos fines (no entraré aquí en esos detalles) ha caído hoy como la mantequilla.

Un nivel sin defensa detrás de "él", no vale nada, es sólo un número.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Gatencio, en estos momentos están trabajando los mayores. Permanezca a un lado en el patio de recreo, por su propia seguridad ::



Ya te digo. Si al final se va a llevar un balonazo...por meter los bigotes donde no le llaman...


----------



## Arrebonico (4 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Técnicas Reunidas
> 
> Blackrock, accionista significativo, supera la participación del 3%. Controla: 3,007% (desde el 2,961% anterior).
> 
> Puede ser que esten adquiriendo acciones para meterle cortos, o es una tonteria?



CNMV - Hechos relevantes

Han conseguido dos contratos gordos en Arabia Saudí...


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2013)

El ladder está tieso, las contrapartes están escondidas debajo de la roca de Patricio... se nota que hay auténtico miedo en este momento. 

Incluso Gatencio con su papertrolling podría desplazar el DAX cinco pips arriba o abajo, sólo con soplarle un poco al índice.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Feb 2013)

Y digo yo, ahora que lo estoy mirando... el Ibex baja mucho sí, pero con poco volumen, 220 millones frente a los 600 del último día. ¿Es una tontería decir que lo del otro día fue por los cortos -mucho volumen - pero que lo de hoy esté relacionado con el tema Marianin? Si vemos la prima de riesgo sí parecen guardar cierta relación.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya te digo. Si al final se va a llevar un balonazo...por meter los bigotes donde no le llaman...



pero si el guano se veia venir , a menos que uno sea un ejpertito persigue precios operando con sistemah IA )


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> El ladder está tieso, las contrapartes están escondidas debajo de la roca de Patricio... se nota que hay auténtico miedo en este momento.
> 
> Incluso Gatencio con su papertrolling podría desplazar el DAX cinco pips arriba o abajo, sólo con soplarle un poco al índice.



Esto es mejor que escuchar "Carrusel Deportivo" ...


----------



## Arrebonico (4 Feb 2013)

¿Cuanto aguantará el andamiaje en torno a los 8050?


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2013)

Segundo intento de la caballería alcista. El primero, con techo en el 726, tuvo un final un poco abrupto.

Veremos éste....


----------



## atman (4 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> *suspiro*
> 
> Abandono de CP, vuelta al inferior.... y yo comiendo (un puto montadito, para más señas) en ese momento ::
> 
> ...



¿que? ¿que? Eso no me lo dice usted en la calle...

sí, allí, fuera, debajo de aquel cartel que dice i-nem...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Segundo intento de la caballería alcista. El primero, con techo en el 726, tuvo un final un poco abrupto.
> 
> Veremos éste....



abandonad toda esperanza , que cunda el panico :abajo:


----------



## atman (4 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> El ladder está tieso, las contrapartes están escondidas debajo de la roca de Patricio... se nota que hay auténtico miedo en este momento.
> 
> Incluso Gatencio con su papertrolling podría desplazar el DAX cinco pips arriba o abajo, sólo con soplarle un poco al índice.



Psss. 5 pips... bueno va... si me lo pone así...


afuuu....!


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> abandonad toda esperanza , que cunda el panico :abajo:




Ya, Gatencio, ya... si ya lo sé, hamijo.... pero recuerde que yo hablo siempre para el intradía. 

Cuando digo que viene la caballería alcista, me refiero a unos señores que, a mejor caso, intentarán llevar el DAX al 7737 antes del cierre de hoy. 

Lo que pase mañana, pues lo veremos mañana.


----------



## hombre-mosca (4 Feb 2013)

Mucho musculo pata negra "del bueno" ha salido en la ultima hora del Dax. >66% fuera. Toca esperar.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

hordas bajistas aniquilad toda oposicion , no tengais piedad de los ejpertitos y aunque ellos son muchos no tienen ninguna oportunidad porque vienen con sistemah IA y demas memeces :abajo:


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Feb 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> -------------



coño nuestro FRANR


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Feb 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> -------------





vmmp29 dijo:


> coño nuestro FRANR



Nein..... pepino verde....


----------



## J-Z (4 Feb 2013)

7miles hola.


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2013)

Vaaaya el 7666... pero qué "sorpresa"....


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

si es que no estais a lo que debeis estar ejpertitos , no sabeis reconocer un techo porque solo confiais en los sistemah IA , los mercados son demasiado complejos por eso hay que usar la maquina mas potente de todos los tiempos el coco :Aplauso:


----------



## J-Z (4 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si es que no estais a lo que debeis estar ejpertitos , no sabeis reconocer un techo porque solo confiais en los sistemah IA , los mercados son demasiado complejos por eso hay que usar la maquina mas potente de todos los tiempos el coco :Aplauso:



Deja de rayar pesao.


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Feb 2013)

visto lo visto cuanto tardaran en volver a prohibir los cortos????


----------



## atman (4 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si es que no estais a lo que debeis estar ejpertitos , no sabeis reconocer un techo porque solo confiais en los sistemah IA , los mercados son demasiado complejos por eso hay que usar la maquina mas potente de todos los tiempos el coco :Aplauso:


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaaaya el 7666... pero qué "sorpresa"....



si, un viejo vampiro


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


>



ya tardaban en salir con las mariconadas , es que estais to el dia pensando en eso y no en los mercaos , incluso estoy pensando en que os gusta que les ponga  :ouch:


----------



## Krim (4 Feb 2013)

Mmmm...no creo que los prohiban, no estamos más que siguiendo el Gran Escenario, aunque a una velocidad muy elevada. Otra cosa sería que mañana siguiéramos y nos "pasáramos de frenada", pero por ahora no veo nada que se salga de la hoja de ruta.


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2013)

Están pegando fuertecillo hoy, la verdad.... el saldo neto negativo empieza a ser considerable. Hemos rozado los -3000 netos en el Dax (la media diaria de neto suele estar en torno a los 800-1000 )


----------



## FranR (4 Feb 2013)

Entro digo, 7980!!!! (blogs rules) y me piro.

Hay que hacer caso a los datos y eran claros...desde hace tiempo

Algunas veces te ponen las cosas tan claras que no te fías del todo, ni mini push ni leches (fue el viernes).

Momento histeria!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Feb 2013)

malaje....¿7800 on da air?

Y yo que quedaré offline esta semana.... :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (4 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> malaje....¿7800 on da air?
> 
> Y yo que quedaré offline esta semana.... :ouch:




log plot !

log plot !

....

left chick !!!!


----------



## burbufilia (4 Feb 2013)

Sigue tonuel certificando por estos lares o busteó en el último up de este pasado semestre?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> log plot !
> log plot !
> 
> ....
> ...



¿Todavía currando?

Debe ser el peor día de su vida.......


----------



## J-Z (4 Feb 2013)

Barra libre de guano trons.


----------



## Tonto Simon (4 Feb 2013)

La irgennn, esta recibiendo hasta el tato..


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

los indices gringos aun estan en to lo alto :baba:


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Feb 2013)

falta *bertok* con la motosierra


----------



## J-Z (4 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> falta *bertok* con la motosierra




Anda ocupado.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

babas :baba:

esto es un brutal rally bajista , los gringos en to lo alto , no hay duda MV es el maestro de sabiduria :bla:


----------



## bertok (4 Feb 2013)

Parece que toda la subida era humo ienso:

En el culibex la calve está en los 7600.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Feb 2013)

El culibex se deja más de un 9% en 6 sesiones.

En vez de histerias y lamentos, es un buen día para recordar que el culibex no es más que un mal chiste.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2013)

En dos días han hecho una limpia de gacelilla flander (esa de "tengo un dinero y lo meto en la bolsa porque seguro gano y me lo ha dicho mi primo") que te cagas


----------



## J-Z (4 Feb 2013)

Tranquis que hay 2 gaps por arriba que cerrará


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

MV no es un ejpertito , ya se les advirtio ejpertitos y gaceleridos pero vuestra falta de humildad no les permitio aceptar el consejo de vuestro humilde servidor MV :ouch:

MV os enseñara a ser humildes de la unica forma en la que los soberbios pueden aprender :no:


----------



## J-Z (4 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV no es un ejpertito , ya se les advirtio ejpertitos y gaceleridos pero vuestra falta de humildad no les permitio aceptar el consejo de vuestro humilde servidor MV :ouch:
> 
> MV os enseñara a ser humildes de la unica forma en la que los soberbios pueden aprender :no:



Pero que hablas, que eres un paquetón, cerraste cortos pa comis, abriste largos guaneados y ahora ni estas dentro del churribex que es donde ha estado la guita :XX:

GACELON


----------



## Lladó (4 Feb 2013)

Y mínimo hasta que Rajoy no dimita, vamos a seguir así.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Pero que hablas, que eres un paquetón, cerraste cortos pa comis, abriste largos guaneados y ahora ni estas dentro del churribex que es donde ha estado la guita :XX:
> 
> GACELON



gaps , bollinger forzado y manos debiles vendiendo :no:

pero no problemo gacelon cosmico los gringos por suerte para MV el zahori estan tambien en techo y tan requetecomprado que cuando hay una minima señal de subidas servidor ya se habra ganado su año sabatico :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

Condor dijo:


>



pero si en este hilo es lo que mas les gusta :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (4 Feb 2013)

Parece que estan dejando a buenos precios alguna que otra joya,habra que estar expectantes.Este viernes tendran que renovar contratos, intuyo que algun que otro leoncio de la city se ha dedicado los ultimos meses a acumular cortos para el gran dia.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2013)

* Volatilidad del eurostoxx 
Sube 26%. Mayor subida en un día desde agosto de 2011.*


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Feb 2013)

Y un dato significativo, es que Inditex solo ha caido el 0,35% :8::8::8:
Si llega a bajar un 2 o 3% ya ni te cuento donde acaba el chulibex...:rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Parece que estan dejando a buenos precios alguna que otra joya,habra que estar expectantes.Este viernes tendran que renovar contratos, intuyo que algun que otro leoncio de la city se ha dedicado los ultimos meses a acumular cortos para el gran dia.



olvidate de los largos por un buen tiempo pezkeñin


----------



## burbufilia (4 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> olvidate de los largos por un buen tiempo pezkeñin



Donde ves los suelos?

Yo quizá cierre mi cobertura con cortos entorno a 7600, cargar acciones en contado en el entorno de 7000 y abrir largos en el entorno de 6000.

El suelo, cercano a los 7000, es una referencia importante


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Feb 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Esto se viene abajo muchachos... yo espero ver a SAN próxcimamente a 5,5... y eso que tengo bastante pasta ahí.
> 
> Aunque si finalmente llega de nuevo a esos niveles, volveremos a meter un poco más.



Siento autocitarme... pero esta vez sí que se veía venir.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Donde ves los suelos?
> 
> Yo quizá cierre mi cobertura con cortos entorno a 7600, cargar acciones en contado en el entorno de 7000 y abrir largos en el entorno de 6000.
> 
> El suelo, cercano a los 7000, es una referencia importante



ya lo dije , el rebote desde los 6000 es solo un pullback hacia lo que fue la linea de tendencia alcista primaria , por tanto el movimiento sera gordo , como minimo se puede ir a buscar el 61,8% fibonazi 7000 aprox ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Feb 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Siento autocitarme... pero esta vez sí que se veía venir.



Reportado.....


Se dice SIYALODECÍAYO.


Son nuestras costumbres y tal.


----------



## ponzi (4 Feb 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Siento autocitarme... pero esta vez sí que se veía venir.



Para mancharse las manos es mejor usar mentos con cocacola...Siento la caida pero mi consejo es que no metas mas.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Reportado.....
> 
> 
> Se dice SIYALODECÍAYO.
> ...



Te ha faltado...


----------



## burbufilia (4 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya lo dije , el rebote desde los 6000 es solo un pullback hacia lo que fue la linea de tendencia alcista primaria , por tanto el movimiento sera gordo , como minimo se puede ir a buscar el 61,8% fibonazi 7000 aprox ienso:



Toy de acuerdo. 7000 es además el suelo del inicio de crisis. Así que si no me falla la memoria numérica y gráfica, haría un h-c-h invertido para volver a la directriz alcista.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

la linea de tendencia alcista primaria :Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Feb 2013)

Yo ahí veo un triangulo, veo una rotura y veo un patrón de velas muy bajistas. 

Pero todo eso se vendrá abajo por la segunda ley del Ibex35; _si MV es bajista en el ibex35 este subirá con una fuerza inversamente proporcional al valor del colateral que los cortos imaginarios alcancen de multipricarlos por la media aritmética del numero de post por pagina escritos por MV._


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo ahí veo un triangulo, veo una rotura y veo un patrón de velas muy bajistas.
> 
> Pero todo eso se vendrá abajo por la segunda ley del Ibex35; _si MV es bajista en el ibex35 este subirá con una fuerza inversamente proporcional al valor del colateral que los cortos imaginarios alcancen de *multipricarlos *por la media aritmética del numero de post por pagina escritos por MV._


----------



## Namreir (4 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la linea de tendencia alcista primaria :Aplauso:



En serio. ¿Creeis en estas cosas?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Feb 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> En serio. ¿Creeis en estas cosas?



Creemos en eso, en el jato, en MM, en Fran200, la P.O.T.R.A y en la Niña.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>





Ya estas con er deico en el ojo?

Hace tiempo que no me dedica usted un grafico de BMW? Por que?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya estas con er deico en el ojo?
> 
> Hace tiempo que no me dedica usted un grafico de BMW? Por que?


----------



## J-Z (4 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la linea de tendencia alcista primaria :Aplauso:



Veo un HCH :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2013)

Me huele a mí esto a remontada pepona...


----------



## burbufilia (4 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me huele a mí esto a remontada pepona...



Tan fácil no va a ser. Tie que haber rebotillo en cuanto haya sobreventa a CP. 

Me gustaría ver la reacción del mercado con los resultados bankieros y el dato de déficit hispanistaní, ya que la correlación prima-índice es muy alta. Sobre lo bankiero, dos cosas: 1) obligación güindous a provisionar todo lo posible, 2) el deterioro del stock inmobiliario sigue y sigue


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Feb 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Tan fácil no va a ser. Tie que haber rebotillo en cuanto haya sobreventa a CP.
> 
> Me gustaría ver la reacción del mercado con los resultados bankieros y el dato de déficit hispanistaní, ya que la correlación prima-índice es muy alta. Sobre lo bankiero, dos cosas: 1) obligación güindous a provisionar todo lo posible, 2) el deterioro del stock inmobiliario sigue y sigue



Que estoy hablando en el más rabioso corto plazo, hasta cierre de sesión...

Un "quiteme esos cortos ", hasta 1504 a lo mejor


----------



## ponzi (4 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me huele a mí esto a remontada pepona...



De existir un rebote hay muchas probabilidades de verlo un viernes de renovacion de cortos (son cada 15 dias) ahora estoy algo desorientado, no se cuanta polvoran guardaran en la recamara


----------



## Janus (4 Feb 2013)

Se dice, se comenta, se barrunta:

Este fin de semana ha habido una retiro de directivos de un gran banco (para ser concretos, uno de los dos grandes .... hasta aquí puedo leer .... que ya es bastante). El mensaje transmitido desde la cúpula es que este año se ha provisionado en exceso y que los resultados van a mejorar drásticamente en 2013. Anticipan que la idea es que hay margen para desprovisionar en el año para reventar los resultados hacia arriba.

No es un mensaje a inversores, bla bla bla bla. Es un mensaje interno y confidencial.

Hay que andarse con ojo, los famosos 3 euros por acción van a pasar al olvido (os acabo de decir quién es el banco en cuestión). Ojo a los cortos ad infinitum. Mucho ojo también con ponerse corto ahora mismo en el IBEX. El SP tiene mucho que decir y va a pulular más arriba que ahora. De hecho, mi amigo en London me dice que irse a los 1560 del tirón es muy factible.


----------



## atman (4 Feb 2013)

No, si a estas alturas de la peli ya tenía claro que los 3 lerus eran historia... Pero todo eso se verá tambien en las colocaciones que vayan haciendo ¿eh? Que éstos de los que hablamos han hecho unas cagadas el año pasado, que si no les han saltado las hienas encima ha tenido que ser de puro milagro... Por lo demás, aprovechen pues la corrección, yo si no vienen de rodillas no me interesa ni para ganar dinero...


----------



## Janus (4 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> No, si a estas alturas de la peli ya tenía claro que los 3 lerus eran historia... Pero todo eso se verá tambien en las colocaciones que vayan haciendo ¿eh? Que éstos de los que hablamos han hecho unas cagadas el año pasado, que si no les han saltado las hienas encima ha tenido que ser de puro milagro... Por lo demás, aprovechen pues la corrección, yo si no vienen de rodillas no me interesa ni para ganar dinero...



En 5,20 se puede entrar porque es el mínimo de la estructura de cambio de tendencia que está amagando con formar. La fuga sobre 6,5 es la nota del arranque del largo plazo en posiciones largas.

Repito, y no puedo contar mucho más respecto a alguna cifra importante, es una convención interna en donde los niveles ejecutivos debaten el futuro. No es una fiesta ni un pasarratos. Se lo toman muy en serio y la información es negro sobre blanco. De la misma forma que en la de 2011 dijeron que estaban muy asustados y que el banco lo iba a pasar realmente mal. Son reuniones donde el CEO toma la batuta y explica cómo está la casa etc.... Recuerden el tema de las provisiones. Se han pasado un pueblo según sus argumentos para tener el máximo riesgo cubierto. Ahora pueden hacerlo porque el mercado se traga cualquier resultado negativo, después ya llegará el momento de liberar provisiones y deslumbrar con los resultados.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que estoy hablando en el más rabioso corto plazo, hasta cierre de sesión...
> 
> Un "quiteme esos cortos ", hasta 1504 a lo mejor



cuanto te falta por aprender gacela en pepitoria :ouch:


----------



## burbufilia (4 Feb 2013)

El SP debería tomarse un descanso, aunque no se fuera a un big guano. Estamos hablando de valores de 2007, que acordaos como estaban los USA (o nosotros) en 2007. Si habláramos de año electoral, aún me lo podría creer, pero ahora toca resaca con el añadido de último mandato del mulato, en donde inyectar droga al sistema para vender el alma al electorado no es tan rentable. 

No sé, febrero tiene la pinta de tormenta perfecta para el churribex.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

ahi van los gringos :Aplauso:

pronto los vivos envidiaran a los muertos


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2013)

MV atila de los mercados va con un tercio de la platita corto en sp500 y los otros dos tercios en cortos nasdaq100 que parece tener un HCH :baba: y un cuarto tercio que me estoy zampando :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (4 Feb 2013)

El flujo de caja de operaciones de Acerinox

https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/ACX/financials

El de Arcelor

https://www.unience.com/product/AEX/MT/financials


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El flujo de caja de operaciones de Acerinox
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/ACX/financials
> 
> ...



Una sinopsis coño!


----------



## ghkghk (4 Feb 2013)

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (4 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Una sinopsis coño!



A pesar de dedicarse a lo mismo su gestión ha sido muy diferente.

La cuenta de perdidas y ganancias ha aguantado mejor en Arcelor sin embargo Acerinox tiene un flujo de caja mas saneado es decir han gestionado y gestionan mejor el dinero que entra en la empresa, de hecho el flujo de caja de operaciones se esta recuperando mas rapido.Si piensas que la demanda de acero inox se va a disparar a nivel global apostaría por Arcelor ,se beneficiaran del apalancamiento , si solo crees que se mantendrá es mejor Acerinox. Aunque esto no quita que a cp veamos malos resultados, la demanda de acero creo que se mantendra. Lo bueno que tiene Arcelor es que su presidente se ha dado cuenta que crecer por cercer no lleva a ningún lado y ha cambio su estrategia por una mas conservadora.


----------



## bertok (4 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Buen gusto ese Tudor Pelagos ::


----------



## ghkghk (4 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Buen gusto ese Tudor Pelagos ::



50%. Tengo buen gusto, pero es el Black Bay.

Eso es que la Aprilia no??


Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (4 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> 50%. Tengo buen gusto, pero es el Black Bay.
> 
> Eso es que la Aprilia no??
> 
> ...



No a mi gusto.

HD Night Rod Special ::


----------



## loblesa (4 Feb 2013)

Solo para Programadores Informáticos. La Realidad.
(copio algunos de ellos)

Fuente:
Solo para Programadores Informaticos.La Realidad. - ForoCoches

Cuando hago una puesta en producción







Cuando encuentro una solución sin buscar en google







Cuando se desconecta mi ordenador antes de haber salvado todo







Cuando intento corregir un bug a las 3 de la mañana








Cuando mis colegas me proponen una pausa para el café en pleno desarrollo








Cuando me comunican que el módulo sobre el que he trabajado toda la semana nunca será utilizado







Cuando el sysadmin nos da por fin el acceso a root







Un placer leerles. Saludos


----------



## ponzi (4 Feb 2013)

http://www.expansion.com/2013/02/04/empresas/energia/1360000651.html


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Feb 2013)

La apuesta es claramente AMD, tarde o temprano tendra que subir, ya que en la proxima gen es un win to win.



> Es excepcionalmente curioso el parecido entre Orbis y Durango. Si bien la generación pasada tanto PlayStation 3 como Xbox 360 empleaban procesadores basados en la arquitectura PowerPC de IBM, tanto el Cell como el Xenon presentaban grandes diferencias, siendo el primero mucho más complejo por los SPEs (mini núcleos especializados en ciertas tareas de procesamiento, y no de propósito general). Sin embargo, al menos por lo que se conoce hasta el momento, las nuevas plataformas de Sony y Microsoft se basarán en la arquitectura Fusion de AMD, y parece que incluso podría ser exactamente el mismo procesador en ambos casos. Los detalles son los siguientes:
> 
> Ocho núcleos Jaguar cores a 1.6 Ghz, organizados en dos grupos.
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2013)

Quereis echaros unas risas??Pasaros por el siguiente hilo


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=390951


----------



## raluma (5 Feb 2013)

Botín y los March impulsan una fusión OHL-ACS | Hispanidad.com

Pues esto que acabo de leer publicado por "Azkunaveteya" en otro hilo. OHL compra ACS


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (5 Feb 2013)

Dios mio, pero donde demonios esta Claca?

:´(


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En 5,20 se puede entrar porque es el mínimo de la estructura de cambio de tendencia que está amagando con formar. La fuga sobre 6,5 es la nota del arranque del largo plazo en posiciones largas.
> 
> Repito, y no puedo contar mucho más respecto a alguna cifra importante, es una convención interna en donde los niveles ejecutivos debaten el futuro. No es una fiesta ni un pasarratos. Se lo toman muy en serio y la información es negro sobre blanco. De la misma forma que en la de 2011 dijeron que estaban muy asustados y que el banco lo iba a pasar realmente mal. Son reuniones donde el CEO toma la batuta y explica cómo está la casa etc.... Recuerden el tema de las provisiones. Se han pasado un pueblo según sus argumentos para tener el máximo riesgo cubierto. Ahora pueden hacerlo porque el mercado se traga cualquier resultado negativo, después ya llegará el momento de liberar provisiones y deslumbrar con los resultados.



no sé, no sé ............. será en el extranjero porque la patria no hay nada peor para la vivienda que la emigración de talento o lo que es lo mismo (la estructura familiar se forma fuera) los abuelos ya la tienen paga y un gasto social insoportable, además las salidas inflacionarias son una quiebra elegante con el inconveniente de hacer más grande el boquete de impago


----------



## Claca (5 Feb 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Dios mio, pero donde demonios esta Claca?
> 
> :´(



Leo el hilo por encima y casi no participo, pero sigo por aquí.


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> La apuesta es claramente AMD, tarde o temprano tendra que subir, ya que en la proxima gen es un win to win.



Nunca la inversión obedeció a la potencia de sus productos ::

Prefiero las rayas y los volúmenes :


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2013)

raluma dijo:


> Botín y los March impulsan una fusión OHL-ACS | Hispanidad.com
> 
> Pues esto que acabo de leer publicado por "Azkunaveteya" en otro hilo. OHL compra ACS



Esto es imposible. No pueden mandar dos gallos y más si piensan de forma tan dispar. Existen multitud de solapes entre ambas compañías y perderían valor en la ecuación de canje.

Villar Mir tiene una importante aversión al riesgo y no se va a cargar de la deuda relevante que tiene Florentino. Les está comiendo terreno sin necesidad de tanta historia de riesgo. A FCC en bolsa y cartera les ha metido un gol muy importante en los últimos años. En autopistas ha hecho una jugada redonda con el tema de Abertis, donde por cierto salió Florentino y no precisamente muy bien ya que ha estado metiendo mucha presión bajista ante la necesidad de desinvertir.


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no sé, no sé ............. será en el extranjero porque la patria no hay nada peor para la vivienda que la emigración de talento o lo que es lo mismo (la estructura familiar se forma fuera) los abuelos ya la tienen paga y un gasto social insoportable, además las salidas inflacionarias son una quiebra elegante con el inconveniente de hacer más grande el boquete de impago



Depende, esto es como el que gasta 6000 euros al mes y gana 4000 euros. Está underwater. Pero de repente hereda 1.000.000 de euros y entonces todo son alegrías .... si bien en el largo plazo seguirá underwater porque encima es previsible que pase a gastar 10.000 euros mensuales.

El caso del banquito en cuestión, el análogo a la "herencia" es posibles importantes desprovisiones durante el año.


----------



## Claca (5 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Situación de mercado, caso SANTANDER:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actualizo:







Al final ha pasado un poco lo comentado, así que no tengo nada que añadir sobre las causas del giro, así que vamos a ver lo que nos espera ahora. 

La caída es muy pronunciada, pero ya se van alcanzando niveles de soporte importantes. Entre los 5,60-5,40 el SANTANDER tiene una primera zona de apoyo clave y mientras no se pierda no podemos pensar en un giro de medio plazo consistente (en realidad hasta los 5,20), pero, ojo, eso no anula el escenario de techo para nada. Estos meses se ha generado un optimismo desbordante que no se disipa con una semana de sustitos varios y portadas embargadas, lo cual, por ahora, me hace pensar que los máximos en el mercado español muy probablemente se hayan visto, al menos hasta que no se purguen los niveles de euforia.

Lo más relevante de esta semana es que todo el terreno ganado a Europa estos últimos meses (el IBEX empezaba a mostrar relativa buena cara) se ha esfumado en muy pocas sesiones, de esta forma, por ejemplo, el sector financiero español ha anulado sus estructuras alcistas, pero no así su homólogo europeo, que todavía aguanta:



Claca dijo:


> Os leo a diario, pero tampoco puedo dedicarle al foro demasiado tiempo. Me encantaría comentar varias cosas, pero aprovecharé para actualizar lo más importante:
> 
> A día de ayer, 600 BANKS:
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2013)

http://www.forexperiences.com/opera...financieros/85-quien-vendio-bancos-el-viernes


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2013)

BBVA

https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/BBVA/financials


Santander


https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/BBVA/financials


La linea azul es la caja de operaciones,en BBVA se aprecia como a largo plazo tiene un comportamiento mas estable. Lo importante es que ese flujo de caja no pare de entrar en la empresa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Feb 2013)

Alguien se acuerda del podcast en el que se hablaba de la corrupcion de los lodos, puras y demás? Es que no lo encuentro y era una jartá de reir!


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2013)

mis despiadadas hordas bajistas ahora tenemos a nuestra merced al gacelerio y a los ejpertitos , que no queden ni los huesos :no:

el marubozu del sp500 es la señal del mal que estabamos esperando , guanos dias y tal para cual


----------



## bertok (5 Feb 2013)

Las cuatro razones por las que Apple nunca volver a cotizar a 700 dlares - Cotizalia.com


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Depende, esto es como el que gasta 6000 euros al mes y gana 4000 euros. Está underwater. Pero de repente hereda 1.000.000 de euros y entonces todo son alegrías .... si bien en el largo plazo seguirá underwater porque encima es previsible que pase a gastar 10.000 euros mensuales.
> 
> El caso del banquito en cuestión, el análogo a la "herencia" es posibles importantes desprovisiones durante el año.



Hablas de 18000 mill de provisiones?Tambien tienes que valorar que su balance es de 1,2 bill,lo que no se a ciencia cierta que parte pertenece a españa.


----------



## Krim (5 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Nunca la inversión obedeció a la potencia de sus productos ::
> 
> Prefiero las rayas y los volúmenes :



A corto plazo no, pero al cabo de meses la lógica se impone. Es inevitable, Sr Anderson.

AMD subió disparada en los tiempos del Athlon XP, empezó a bajar cuando salieron los Core2, se desplomó con las HD2000/3000, remontó algo con las HD5000, bajó a los infiernos con Bulldozer y Llano, y ahora se medio aguanta con Trinity, Vishera y HD7000.

Si me preguntan como va a ir en unas semanas la acción, diría que para abajo, pero yo me equivoco siempre, así que seguramente suba. Si me preguntas de aquí a un año, la respuesta la tienen los resultados de Richland y HD8000 (Sea Islands).


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2013)

Su guano , gracias

Koninklijke KPN N.V.: AMS:KPN quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Feb 2013)

Pooooonzi!

Holocausto sodomita en kpn...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2013)

hay los gomorritas , porque habeis olvidado a esos seres de luz :ouch:

abandonad toda esperanza larguistas :abajo:


----------



## Cascooscuro (5 Feb 2013)

En el SP si veo el corto tarde o temprano Sr. Gato...pero el IBEX tiene que ir a cerrar el peazo gap que se dejo hace dos sesiones...ahi los larguistas creo que tienen una buena oportunidad


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esto es imposible. No pueden mandar dos gallos y más si piensan de forma tan dispar. Existen multitud de solapes entre ambas compañías y perderían valor en la ecuación de canje.
> 
> Villar Mir tiene una importante aversión al riesgo y no se va a cargar de la deuda relevante que tiene Florentino. Les está comiendo terreno sin necesidad de tanta historia de riesgo. A FCC en bolsa y cartera les ha metido un gol muy importante en los últimos años. En autopistas ha hecho una jugada redonda con el tema de Abertis, donde por cierto salió Florentino y no precisamente muy bien ya que ha estado metiendo mucha presión bajista ante la necesidad de desinvertir.



Ohl maneja cifras de unos 5000 mill de deuda neta mientras que acs es de cerca de 10000 mill.Donde mejor se ve la forma de llevar el negocio es en el flujo de caja, ohl parece algo mas prudente pero tambien tienen alguna operacion gorda a credito.

Mira 2010

https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/OHL/financials

Mira 2006 (iberdrola)


https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/ACS/financials


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> En el SP si veo el corto tarde o temprano Sr. Gato...pero el IBEX tiene que ir a cerrar el peazo gap que se dejo hace dos sesiones...ahi los larguistas creo que tienen una buena oportunidad



en el ibex to puede pasar es por eso que es mejor no estar ni corto ni largo , lo mejor es cebarse con los indices gringos


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2013)

Acabo de darme cuenta Ohl tiene Free cash flow positivo mientras que Acs no


----------



## Seren (5 Feb 2013)

¿Ya se acabaron las bajadas?


----------



## atman (5 Feb 2013)

en el ibex 7990 es nivel a conquistar... depende de lo que pase aquí...


----------



## Krim (5 Feb 2013)

Por lo que entiendo, hasta que no pasemos el 8130 seguimos con la hoja de ruta...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Feb 2013)

.
LOS niveles de FranEle ©, de momento el CP superado por arriba:




> Niveles 5 de febrero
> Ni un respiro en la bajada.
> 
> El push se produjo el mismo viernes, así que nos sacan de BBVA con un pequeño pellizco.
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (5 Feb 2013)

Ale, uno que ha hecho el día. Vendidas.

Mañana perderé las manzanas de vuelta como la semana pasada con REP y BBVA.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ale, uno que ha hecho el día. Vendidas.
> 
> Mañana perderé las manzanas de vuelta como la semana pasada con REP y BBVA.



en eso le doy toda la razon :Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (5 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en eso le doy toda la razon :Baile:



Instructor: ¿Gump, cuál es tu propósito en este ejército?

Forrest: Hacer todo lo que usted me diga, Sargento.

Instructor: Maldición, Gump. Eres un maldito genio. Es la más grandiosa respuesta que alguien me haya dado. Debes tener un maldito I.Q. de 160. Debes ser superdotado, Soldado Gump.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Feb 2013)

que pasa con el 8004????


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Instructor: ¿Gump, cuál es tu propósito en este ejército?
> 
> Forrest: Hacer todo lo que usted me diga, Sargento.
> 
> Instructor: Maldición, Gump. Eres un maldito genio. Es la más grandiosa respuesta que alguien me haya dado. Debes tener un maldito I.Q. de 160. Debes ser superdotado, Soldado Gump.



favor que ustec me hace comparandome con el jran forrest , por fin se murmura algo bueno de mi :rolleye:


----------



## juanfer (5 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Su guano , gracias
> 
> Koninklijke KPN N.V.: AMS:KPN quotes & news - Google Finance





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pooooonzi!
> 
> Holocausto sodomita en kpn...



Eso es lo que les pasa a los accionistas cuando el banco se ve obligado a recortar su deuda, eso si en un pais desarrollado, aqui les dan pasta y les compran sus activos toxicos.

RPT-UPDATE 1-KPN plans 4 bln euro rights issue to cut debt | Reuters

Invertir en Banquitos que se acaban.


----------



## Krim (5 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que pasa con el 8004????



Línea de defensa de los osos, me imagino...
EDIT: Bueno...si lo era me temo que acaba de saltar por los aires.


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pooooonzi!
> 
> Holocausto sodomita en kpn...



jojojojojojojo::

Eso es lo que pasa cuando vas apalancado, por eso me gustaba mas Portugal telecom

Debe ser la bankia holandesa


----------



## juanfer (5 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> jojojojojojojo::
> 
> Eso es lo que pasa cuando vas apalancado, por eso me gustaba mas Portugal telecom
> 
> Debe ser la bankia holandesa



La Bankia Holandesa en ING, que ha sido rescatada.

Como ves esta empresa, parece quen el 2012 ha levantado cabeza.

Koninklijke Philips Electronics NV

https://www.unience.com/product/AEX/PHIA/financials


----------



## atman (5 Feb 2013)

Vaya forma de pastorear el rebaño que llevan hoy... y las ovejitas maaaansas, mansas...


----------



## Krim (5 Feb 2013)

Como se nota que en este hilo sólo gusta el guano. En cuanto se ven números verdes, todo dios callado como una puta.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Como se nota que en este hilo sólo gusta el guano. En cuanto se ven números verdes, todo dios callado como una puta.



Eso es una norma

Este hilo es guanero total.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Feb 2013)

Recomendaciones restaurantes peruanos en madrid?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Como se nota que en este hilo sólo gusta el guano. En cuanto se ven números verdes, todo dios callado como una puta.



tiene ustec que llamar al personal con la palabrita que les gusta "envergadura vera como van apareciendo como por arte de magia


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Recomendaciones restaurantes peruanos en madrid?



Astrid y Gastón.


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Astrid y Gastón.



Astrid y gaston , en efecto..... Y después los demás. 

Prepara 50 por barba sin vino. 

Hay otros que la verdad, no he probado ya que no es mi comida favorita, me recomendaron uno llamado chifa, más asequible pero desconozco que tal esta, mira a ver la famosa web 11870.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Astrid y Gastón.



Mamona..... Agunos semos probes cual jato jalapeño.... :cook:


bueno 50 pavos tampoco es tanto...... ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mamona..... Agunos semos probes cual jato jalapeño.... :cook:
> 
> 
> bueno 50 pavos tampoco es tanto...... ienso:



tenga en cuenta que son 50 por barba asi que la cuenta le saldra por 100 minimo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tenga en cuenta que son 50 por barba asi que la cuenta le saldra por 100 minimo


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Recomendaciones restaurantes peruanos en madrid?



El norkis de MV es muy conocido


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El norkis de MV es muy conocido



eso solo es una polleria , el astrid es un poco finolis ya sabe cocina modelna y demas mariconadas , servidor es mas tradicional con el tema del papeo :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> eso solo es una polleria , el astrid es un poco finolis ya sabe cocina modelna y demas mariconadas , servidor es mas tradicional con el tema del papeo :rolleye:



Si, el papeo-trading::



:ouch:


----------



## Hannibal (5 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Recomendaciones restaurantes peruanos en madrid?



Reconozco que no he entrado en ninguno; pero conozco 2: El Lupita en Gran Via al lado del starbucks que hace esquina en Plaza España, y otro que yo diría que es más "tradicional" en la calle jacomentrezo; desconozco su nombre pero tiene buena pinta.

P.D. hoy no hay muchos comentarios que hacer porque es un rebote sin más; los comentarios habrá que hacerlos en los próximos dias para ver si se confirma esto o no


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> eso solo es una polleria , el astrid es un poco finolis ya sabe cocina modelna y demas mariconadas , servidor es mas tradicional con el tema del papeo :rolleye:



Anda que si alguno viese donde suelo comprar el picapollo,es como viajar a algun poblado de la sudamerica profunda.Eso si, os garantizo que como dejeis atras los prejuicios del primer mundo vais a comer con una relacion calidad-precio inmejorable, aunque personalmente prefiero pedir comida para llevar. Pirata con un chaulaflan (7,5) +picapollo (7) acabareis empachados. Dejese de pijoteria y animese a la aventura....si no le convence en la calle paralela esta el Norkis


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Feb 2013)

el peor restaurante de madrid (esteticamente hablando) es el del parking de plaza de España. Restaurante chino donde la comida es de verdad china y buenisima.

que pasa con el ibex? han vuelto a la carga? es posible mañana si es quincena cierre de cortos, que esto se vaya a cerrar los gaps por arriba????


----------



## amago45 (5 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Recomendaciones restaurantes peruanos en madrid?



Fuera de Astrid y Gastón, está Tampu, en el metro Prosperidad, estuve cenando y en la mensa de al lado estaba Echanove poniéndose puo a ajís y ceviches varios ... 

Te pueden preparar algo de chifa si lo pides y tal ...


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2013)

Pirata si vas a estar varios dias por Madrid no dejes de ir a la latina y a ser posible a algun bar manchego.Hay uno que no recuerdo bien el nombre que sirve unas migas de infarto aderezadas con un vino extremeño muy recomendable y con una relacion calidad-precio muy buena


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> el peor restaurante de madrid (esteticamente hablando) es el del parking de plaza de España. Restaurante chino donde la comida es de verdad china y buenisima.
> 
> que pasa con el ibex? han vuelto a la carga? es posible mañana si es quincena cierre de cortos, que esto se vaya a cerrar los gaps por arriba????



se parece mucho a la comida chino-peruana solo que el de plaza españa es un poco pobre , le falta mogollon de cosas y ahi si que te chuparias los dedos de lo delicioso que esta :baba:


----------



## paulistano (5 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pirata si vas a estar varios dias por Madrid no dejes de ir a la latina y a ser posible a algun bar manchego.Hay uno que no recuerdo bien el nombre que sirve unas migas de infarto aderezadas con un vino extremeño muy recomendable y con una relacion calidad-precio muy buena



Ponzi puedes dar mas detalles???

Voy mucho por alli y estoy cansado del sota caballo rey de cava baja y almendro.

Las que hemos liado por alli de copas:fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2013)

Dell, ya tenemos la compra 
Dell anuncia que va a ser comprada por su fundador y por el fondo de inversión Silver Lake a un precio de $13.65 por acción. El dinero incluye 2000 millones que pone Microsoft.


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ponzi puedes dar mas detalles???
> 
> Voy mucho por alli y estoy cansado del sota caballo rey de cava baja y almendro.
> 
> Las que hemos liado por alli de copas:fiufiu:



Ahora no sabria decirte,no conozco los nombres de las calles de la zona.Puede que sea la calle Ruda,esta noche con el street view te lo confirmo.Eso si creo que en la esquina hay un caja madrid


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> La Bankia Holandesa en ING, que ha sido rescatada.
> 
> Como ves esta empresa, parece quen el 2012 ha levantado cabeza.
> 
> ...



No esta mal aunque sus resultados son muy ciclicos y parece que samsung y lg estan apretando a base de bien el mercado.Lo bueno es que apenas tienen deuda.Personalmente intentaria pillarla mas barata


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Dell, ya tenemos la compra
> Dell anuncia que va a ser comprada por su fundador y por el fondo de inversión Silver Lake a un precio de $13.65 por acción. El dinero incluye 2000 millones que pone Microsoft.



pues ya la sacan de bolsa


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Feb 2013)

no sé si os interesará, pero mañana o en el fin de semana se firma el contrato de JAZAN de TR.

espero que no estuviera descontado.


----------



## J-Z (5 Feb 2013)

Bien churribex a cerrar el GAP, mis ACX +20 cents y los yankis pandoreando (para variar) al jato gacelo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Feb 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Bien churribex a cerrar el GAP, mis ACX +20 cents y los yankis pandoreando (para variar) al jato gacelo.



crees que puede cerrar el de 8300?


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Feb 2013)

8132 .... bravo FranR


----------



## J-Z (5 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> crees que puede cerrar el de 8300?



Hoy no, esta semana diría que fijo.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Bien churribex a cerrar el GAP, mis ACX +20 cents y los yankis pandoreando (para variar) al jato gacelo.



gacela de poca FED , los cortos de MV estan ahi para el medio plazo , un rebotito de na no atemoriza al maestro de sabiduria :rolleye:


----------



## J-Z (5 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mis despiadadas hordas bajistas ahora tenemos a nuestra merced al gacelerio y a los ejpertitos , que no queden ni los huesos :no:
> 
> el marubozu del sp500 es la señal del mal que estabamos esperando , guanos dias y tal para cual



Que tal ese reversal, amo del cresting :Aplauso: :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Que tal ese reversal, amo del cresting :Aplauso: :XX:



pues las posiciones del amo del cresting estan en positivo , servidor va a por el big reward asi que las posis han de mantenerse con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## juanfer (5 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No esta mal aunque sus resultados son muy ciclicos y parece que samsung y lg estan apretando a base de bien el mercado.Lo bueno es que apenas tienen deuda.Personalmente intentaria pillarla mas barata



Yo pienso que estan metidos en la tecnologia Led parece que tiene futuro. Tienen muchas patentes en Led, estan metidos en aparatos de medicina, etc.

Le veo muchas posibilidades, a largo plazo 3 años, además permaneceran en el nucleo duro del Euro.

En 2 años se quitaron del mercado de las TV pero se han recuperado en 2 años.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2013)

Pepe Luí eufórico







No hay nada más gafe que el jato...


----------



## FranR (5 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues las posiciones del amo del cresting estan en positivo , servidor va a por el big reward asi que las posis han de mantenerse con tres cojones :Baile:



Entro me hago un siyalodeciayo con entrada en largo casi casi en mínimos y para decirle al jato que va en busca de John... Big John. Reward es su primo lejano.

No abrir si se ha estudiado en colegio de monjas o si se es especialmente sensible y refinado.



Spoiler


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2013)

ejpertitos abandonad toda esperanza , MV va corto en indices gringos , advertidos quedais , luego vendran los owneds :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (5 Feb 2013)

Jato: Eres el Hello Kitty de los ejpeculadores y lo sabes


----------



## sr.anus (5 Feb 2013)

Por el amor de dios PEPON, cuando haga caso a lo que veo y no a lo que pienso me forro


----------



## J-Z (5 Feb 2013)

La mierda esta de abengoa que anda con 2 acciones una en el continuo la otra en ibex que pasa, se van a unir algún día o que?


----------



## LOLO08 (5 Feb 2013)

Happy day!!

NATRA ( mi chicharrón preferido!): Haciendo un suelo en 1,30 para continuar subiendo.

DIA: a este valor no le afectan casi nada los descensos, continua con su impecable senda acista.

PESCANOVA: lucha por subir, no creo que tarde en superar los 17e. Eso si, el Sp bien colocado.

GAMESA: pensando en ampliar exposición a estos precios


----------



## Hinel (5 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ale, uno que ha hecho el día. Vendidas.
> 
> Mañana perderé las manzanas de vuelta como la semana pasada con REP y BBVA.



Vamos a ver. Opera usted con un cash de 900 euros y compra de 4 en 4 títulos? No puede ser.


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Opera usted con un cash de 900 euros y compra de 4 en 4 títulos? No puede ser.



Lea usted con detalle ....4000 titulos....900 es la plusvalia


----------



## FranR (5 Feb 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Opera usted con un cash de 900 euros y compra de 4 en 4 títulos? No puede ser.




:


:no:


Mire bien...900 aprox. es lo que ha robado a los leoncios.

Un 2% sobre 45000 laurencios.....lo que se llama un mete saca rápido.


::


----------



## Hinel (5 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lea usted con detalle ....4000 titulos....900 es la plusvalia



Cierto. No podía ser y así fue.


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> Cierto. No podía ser y así fue.



 El dia que ghkghk entre en alguna smallcap se enterara hasta la cnmv,si se pone podria subir el solito Pescanova


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2013)

Arch Coal se ha roto, hay que seguir esperando. Nada ha cambiado porque nadie debería 
estar dentro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Feb 2013)

FlanL truhán!!!! Entrando ya en el culibex buscando 1.x00 points?????


----------



## ghkghk (5 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El dia que ghkghk entre en alguna smallcap se enterara hasta la cnmv,si se pone podria subir el solito Pescanova



Es usted mi joven en el hilo para conocer mi historia con Bankinter, cuando creia que iba a colocar de forma sencilla 90.000 euros a mercado un dia de movimiento y de un 2% casi ni pago comisiones. Nuestro amigo Market Maker leoncio nos estaba leyendo y me dijo a que hora habia entrado, cuantas acciones habia puesto en venta, etc...

Ese dia aprendi que esto del mete saca para sacarle un 1-2% aprovechando un dia de euforia alcista, y que de hecho es lo que mejor se me da, solo lo puedo hacer con 6-7 valores del Ibex. Del resto, o lp o nada... Lo intento con CAF, Corp Alba e incluso Viscofan que ultimamente ha habido dias que he visto "opciones" y la tengo liada.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Feb 2013)

TR uno de ellos, jeje


----------



## ghkghk (5 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> TR uno de ellos, jeje



Toma un regalo.. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Toma un regalo..
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Reportado........


----------



## ghkghk (5 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Reportado........



Ha empezado el!!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (5 Feb 2013)

Son ustedes la leche... :XX: :XX:

Creo que Ponzi ya andaba por aquí cuando aquello. Aquellos eran tiempos, las cositas que nos enseñaba MM así sobre la marcha... podían cerrarle la boca a todos los vende-humos que andan por ahí...

Se nota que nos lee. Y mientras no escriba es señal de que le va bien donde está, así que nada! así que no podemos desearle lo mejor, porque seguro que ya lo tiene! ahora sólo disfrútelo...!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Feb 2013)

Yo no se lo que ha puesto él, pero sacar una foto de Claca en el hilo.....


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Feb 2013)

No he dicho nada, snif...


----------



## LOLO08 (5 Feb 2013)

Hoy me abandona el otro 50% de BKT...saltó el S.Profit. 

El primer paquete fué vendido a 4,24 e

Han sido 9 meses de buena y fructífera compañía: compradas a 3,36e.

pena, penita penaaaa..penaaaa..

Para unas buenas mariscadas tengo . Edu... y si puede ser en Porto Son mejor y productos logicamente pescanova jaajja


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Son ustedes la leche... :XX: :XX:
> 
> Creo que Ponzi ya andaba por aquí cuando aquello. Aquellos eran tiempos, las cositas que nos enseñaba MM así sobre la marcha... podían cerrarle la boca a todos los vende-humos que andan por ahí...
> 
> Se nota que nos lee. Y mientras no escriba es señal de que le va bien donde está, así que nada! así que no podemos desearle lo mejor, porque seguro que ya lo tiene! ahora sólo disfrútelo...!!!






Me suena de ya haberlo leido.Me di de alta el 13 de octubre de 2011




ghkghk dijo:


> Es usted mi joven en el hilo para conocer mi historia con Bankinter, cuando creia que iba a colocar de forma sencilla 90.000 euros a mercado un dia de movimiento y de un 2% casi ni pago comisiones. Nuestro amigo Market Maker leoncio nos estaba leyendo y me dijo a que hora habia entrado, cuantas acciones habia puesto en venta, etc...
> 
> Ese dia aprendi que esto del mete saca para sacarle un 1-2% aprovechando un dia de euforia alcista, y que de hecho es lo que mejor se me da, solo lo puedo hacer con 6-7 valores del Ibex. Del resto, o lp o nada... Lo intento con CAF, Corp Alba e incluso Viscofan que ultimamente ha habido dias que he visto "opciones" y la tengo liada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Eres un figura


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2013)

Arch Coal.

Is This the End for Coal? | Wall St. Cheat Sheet

Arch Coal Misses, Suffers Loss - Yahoo! Finance

ACI Stock | Arch Coal Stock Falls On Unusually High Volume (ACI) - TheStreet

U.S. Stock Options With Biggest Changes in Implied Volatility - Bloomberg


----------



## Janus (5 Feb 2013)

Parece que se cumple lo que veníamos diciendo al respecto de que el SP va a buscar cotas más altas y Apple será quien tire del carro con su particular rebote hacia los 500 dolares.


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2013)

Señores mis entradas al mercado durante una buenaaaa temporada se van a reducir practicamente a cero ya que han aceptado mi oferta.Aunque bajare el seguimiento que hago al mercado intentare no desconectar del todo,si veo alguna cosa escandalosa procurare avisar.


----------



## J-Z (5 Feb 2013)

Los gringos en máximos, MV pandoreado again ::

::


----------



## ghkghk (5 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Señores mis entradas al mercado durante una buenaaaa temporada se va a reducir practicamente a cero ya que han aceptado mi oferta.Aunque bajare el seguimiento que hago al mercado intentare no desconectar del todo,si veo alguna cosa escandalosa procurare avisar.



Recuerdenos los detalles!! 

Imagino que debo decir "enhorabuena"!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (5 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> FlanL truhán!!!! Entrando ya en el culibex buscando 1.x00 points?????



Piratín, a cuanto se ha quedado del punto de giro que puse?


Pues eso, era el momento de intentarlo. 

P.O.T.R.A. rules. Al menos nos ha dejado colocar stop, que es un gran logro. ienso:


----------



## ponzi (5 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Recuerdenos los detalles!!
> 
> Imagino que debo decir "enhorabuena"!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Espero no arrepentirme.Zona centrica con unas comunicaciones excelentes y a 1100-1300 metro


----------



## ghkghk (5 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Espero no arrepentirme.Zona centrica con unas comunicaciones excelentes y a 1100-1300 metro



Seguro que lo ha sopesado y conoce la situación económica mejor que el 99% de los españoles... así que seguro que está bien hecho.

Al final, pillar justo el punto de giro va a ser muuuuuuuuy complicado.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Feb 2013)

Mañana haré una entrada fuertecita a en Repsol... Y que no la haga esta noche a mercado...


----------



## sr.anus (5 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mañana haré una entrada fuertecita a en Repsol... Y que no la haga esta noche a mercado...



sea majo y dejeme un paquecito de 500 a 15,83 

gracias majo


----------



## ghkghk (5 Feb 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> sea majo y dejeme un paquecito de 500 a 15,83
> 
> gracias majo





Me las quitan de las manos!!!


----------



## bertok (5 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Señores mis entradas al mercado durante una buenaaaa temporada se van a reducir practicamente a cero ya que han aceptado mi oferta.Aunque bajare el seguimiento que hago al mercado intentare no desconectar del todo,si veo alguna cosa escandalosa procurare avisar.



Enhorabuena.

Se te ve un tipo listo, espero que no hayas abrazado la exclavitud.

España te necesita, no hagas default ::


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Los gringos en máximos, MV pandoreado again ::
> 
> ::



todo esta controladito gacelila


----------



## tesorero (5 Feb 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Por el amor de dios PEPON, cuando haga caso a lo que veo y no a lo que pienso me forro



por aqui he visto yo una expresión.... ojos antes que cerebro, que dice alguien por aquí y no es el Jato precisamente

Si le sirve de consuelo, su pensamiento también es el mío. Hay que dominar las emociones, pecho frío y mente fría. .


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2013)

Viene pronto el segundo tsunami para gacelillas flanders...


----------



## egarenc (5 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Espero no arrepentirme.Zona centrica con unas comunicaciones excelentes y a 1100-1300 metro



felicidades Ponzi, el precio m2 lo veo bastante ajustado. Espero seguir leyendole por aquí, no desconecte del todo.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Viene pronto el segundo tsunami para gacelillas flanders...



Gacelillas cortas o largas?

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (5 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gacelillas cortas o largas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Obviamente largas ::


----------



## sr.anus (5 Feb 2013)

No os peleis, hay guano para todos!


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gacelillas cortas o largas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Largas...

Llega la temporada de guano...


----------



## egarenc (5 Feb 2013)

pero entonces, definitivamente se ha avanzado temporalmente a las previsiones lanzadas por algunos craks del foro, verdad?


----------



## Cantor (5 Feb 2013)

enhorabuena ponzi, no todo tiene que ser óptimo financieramente, si está bien pensado, a disfrutarlo!! me alegro por usted


----------



## vermer (5 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Espero no arrepentirme.Zona centrica con unas comunicaciones excelentes y a 1100-1300 metro



- bien situado
- cumple tus expectativas como vivienda
- precio que un burbujista informado (tu) ha considerado razonable
- dinerín ahorrado para apenas empufarte o mucho mejor si te sobra

ENHORABUENA. Fiestuqui de inauguración y que lo disfrutes.

El día que lo inaugures ya te colgamos unas pibitas en el hilo


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Feb 2013)

Señor Ponzi, disfrutelo muchos años, pero no nos abandone, pase de cuando en cuando, sus consejos y sus aportaciones son gotas de ambar 

:´(


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Feb 2013)

Ponzi ha comprado el pisito para montar una casa de citas, ROE de la hostía, PER per-fecto, ROI güeno-güeno.

Coño que hay que decirlo todo!!!!!


El restaurante tampu cojonúo!!

Thanks!


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi ha comprado el pisito para montar una casa de citas, ROE de la hostía, PER per-fecto, ROI güeno-güeno.
> 
> Coño que hay que decirlo todo!!!!!
> 
> ...



Me apunto tampu, las criticas son buenisimas:Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2013)

FIESHTAAAA!!!!!

HDP los tladel malos, esos son los que nos quitan los leuros y encima con tías buenas. 








Pero esta vez es por una buena causa, no por el HS provocado.

Autism Speaks Young Professionals Gala - Business Insider


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Feb 2013)

a disfrutarlo ponzi ¿no será de menos de 80m2? de lo contrario mejor inversión las catalana occidente


----------



## amago45 (6 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi ha comprado el pisito para montar una casa de citas, ROE de la hostía, PER per-fecto, ROI güeno-güeno.
> 
> Coño que hay que decirlo todo!!!!!
> 
> ...



Me alegro que le gustara Tampu, para mi fue un descubrimiento este sitio ;-)


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos 

hoy es el dia E en la bolsa gringa stop loss al cierre por encima de 1515 contado del sp500 , pero las herramientas de MV las " TONTERIAS" dicen que la fruta ya esta madura , repito la fruta esta madura :rolleye:


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Feb 2013)

como vienen los futuros del ibex???


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Piratín, a cuanto se ha quedado del punto de giro que puse?
> 
> 
> Pues eso, era el momento de intentarlo.
> ...




POTRA rulez... pero nolo hepodido pillar.... a ver si cuando vuelva de gira me puedo enganchar.... . Bravuo potrúo!!!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:




amago45 dijo:


> Me alegro que le gustara Tampu, para mi fue un descubrimiento este sitio ;-)



Gracias por la recomendación, estaba todo muy rico, e incluso salimos más que saciados. Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## juanfer (6 Feb 2013)

Bueno Ponzi ya has dado el paso, bueno, al fin y al cabo, necesitamos algun lugar donde vivir. 

Yo creo que has hecho bien, ya no te tienes que preocupar de proteger tus ahorros.

Creo que has hecho una buena compra, por lo que comentas del m2.

A disfrutarlo.


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Ponzi ha comprado el pisito para montar una casa de citas*, ROE de la hostía, PER per-fecto, ROI güeno-güeno.
> 
> Coño que hay que decirlo todo!!!!!
> 
> ...




Este también va a montar un negocio de esos.

[YOUTUBE]VONlzDLsyeY[/YOUTUBE]


::


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Feb 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> sea majo y dejeme un paquecito de 500 a 15,83
> 
> gracias majo



Les acompaño mediacarga en Rep...


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2013)

Muchas gracias por todos vuestros comentarios. Bertok estabas buscando piso si no me equivocó no?Os dejo dos que aunque hay que reformar mirar lo que vale el metro cuadrado y en que zonas están.


http://www.idealista.com/inmueble/25239102/foto?multimediaNumber=5


http://www.idealista.com/inmueble/25723445/


----------



## Krim (6 Feb 2013)

Pelea en el nivel que nos dijo FranR :Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (6 Feb 2013)

Juas juassss.... espectacular lección de pastoreo por parte de los institucionales ::

Más o menos lo que llevamos hasta hoy:


[Medianos] [765x] : "ole ole, mira, metemos nuestros paquetitos de 70 Daxies y mira cómo sube el precio sin oposición ! "

[Medianos] [7691] [emocionados] : "ole ole, mira, que nos vamos por encima del 7K7 y realizamos.. uoooo !!! espera, que meto otros +70 y este ya es el empujón definitivo, seguro"

[Leoncio] [7694] [ -180 contratos a mercado, fin del debate ] : "Disculpen, aún no. Serían tan amables de seguir proporcionandome contrapartes en el 7K6 durante un tiempo más mientras termino de desplegar mi configuración? Gracias por su comprensión" ::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Juas juassss.... espectacular lección de pastoreo por parte de los institucionales ::
> 
> Más o menos lo que llevamos hasta hoy:
> 
> ...



Como lo ve nuestro gran Pepe Luí...


_Intradía 
¡Son unos artistas! Lo advertíamos esta mañana, ojo con la bajada que puede ser una trampa. Que bien lo han hecho, mandan las bolsas abajo, eliminan largos, entran ellos y las mandan bien arriba,_


----------



## pollastre (6 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como lo ve nuestro gran Pepe Luí...
> 
> 
> _Intradía
> ¡Son unos artistas! Lo advertíamos esta mañana, ojo con la bajada que puede ser una trampa. Que bien lo han hecho, mandan las bolsas abajo, eliminan largos, entran ellos y las mandan bien arriba,_


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Feb 2013)

.
ponzi, si ahora te dedicas un poco a los visillos bien, tiene un pase, te pondremos tus "ánimo wapíiiiiiiiiiisima" y esas cosas, pero como dejes de hacer tus comentarios en el hilo ten en cuenta que te tenemos casi localizado y podemos ir a partirte las piernas y/o cargarnos los visillos, lo que más duela.


:rolleye:











ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias por todos vuestros comentarios. Bertok estabas buscando piso si no me equivocó no?Os dejo dos que aunque hay que reformar mirar lo que vale el metro cuadrado y en que zonas están.
> 
> 
> fotos de piso en venta en calle pablo lafargue, 8. madrid
> ...


----------



## Krim (6 Feb 2013)

Vamos a ver si damos un mordisco al BBVA a 7,17...


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2013)

Ojo.... Pull


----------



## pollastre (6 Feb 2013)

Ya hablando en serio.... que nos perdemos, si no... a ver, no es cuestión de que sean unos artistas (que lo son), pero lo que no son es tramperos del Canadá con el gorro de mapache, ni nada por el estilo.

Lo único que ha pasado es que han realizado el 50% de la posición compradora que venían acumulando desde el 01/12/12, con una media de +300 pips en la operación. 

En la línea de nuestros queridos FlanL et MM, no daré el dato de volumen (conforme más profundizo en algoritmos m/p, cada vez comprendo mejor la obsesión de MM con no publicar nunca cifras de volumen: es como una foto, "retrata" a los operadores y permite identificarlos nítidamente por encima del ruido blanco del mercado).

Pero vamos, que de trampa nada, realización del 50% de la posición.




Pepitoria dijo:


> Como lo ve nuestro gran Pepe Luí...
> 
> 
> _Intradía
> ¡Son unos artistas! Lo advertíamos esta mañana, ojo con la bajada que puede ser una trampa. Que bien lo han hecho, mandan las bolsas abajo, eliminan largos, entran ellos y las mandan bien arriba,_


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya hablando en serio.... que nos perdemos, si no... a ver, no es cuestión de que sean unos artistas (que lo son), pero lo que no son es tramperos del Canadá con el gorro de mapache, ni nada por el estilo.
> 
> Lo único que ha pasado es que han realizado el 50% de la posición compradora que venían acumulando desde el 01/12/12, con una media de +300 pips en la operación.
> 
> ...




O sea 

que han levantado los cepos, cogido la caza y...¿hasta luego?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2013)

MV emitiendo desde su refugio en las montañas de tora-bora vuelve a advertir de que la fruta ya esta madura :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (6 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> O sea
> 
> que han levantado los cepos, cogido la caza y...¿hasta luego?




No, hasta luego no.... aún mantienen un 50% de la posición de la posición compradora del 4T 2012. Imagino que querrán realizarla también. 7K7 sería la zona que yo elegiría para sacarle unos 200 pips a esta segunda mitad.

Pero es mucho más complejo que eso, porque no actúan como una unidad de mercado, y hay intereses cruzados. Por ejemplo, hay otro operador que lleva dos días acumulando pacientemente en el 7K6 (presumo que ha sido el mismo que ha tumbado las ansias de los medianos en el 7694, dado que aún no había desplegado completamente su config y no le convenía que el precio saltase al 7K7.... todavía.)

Mientras el grueso de institucionales siga con una posición positiva, aunque esté minorada ahora al 50%... el 757x debería actuar como Maginot durante algunos días, mientras deciden si liquidan y cambian completamente el chip, o si lo suben primero para liquidar después.


----------



## atman (6 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> O sea
> 
> que han levantado los cepos, cogido la caza y...¿hasta luego?



Uno, sin ser leoncio, operando a medio plazo, cierra la mitad de la posi, cuando ha llegado a objetivos pero aún ve cierto recorrido... porque sino, la cierra entera...


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2013)

Esta se estima que gane mas en 2013 y por per no parece estar cara.Al menos este ultimo año no ha sido muy volatil así que debería permitir operativas con stop loss sin demasiados problemas.


https://www.unience.com/product/AEX/RDSA/financials


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta se estima que gane mas en 2013 y por per no parece cara.Al menos este ultimo año no ha sido muy volatil así que debería permitir operativas con stop loss sin demasiados problemas.
> 
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/AEX/RDSA/financials



descansa en paz ponzi :


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Feb 2013)

Vuevo con media carga en Chicharrón NATRA...


----------



## juanfer (6 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> descansa en paz ponzi :



Jato una cosa que comentaste, cuando Ponzi quería comprarse el piso y dijiste que esperará al verano.

¿Que va a pasar en verano?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Jato una cosa que comentaste, cuando Ponzi quería comprarse el piso y dijiste que esperará al verano.
> 
> ¿Que va a pasar en verano?



llegara el panico que los larguistas estan esperando , las bolsas por los suelos y en el mercado inmobiliario se vivira una especie de flash crash , recuerde que la guerra se acerca :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (6 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> llegara el panico que los larguistas estan esperando , las bolsas por los suelos y en el mercado inmobiliario se vivira una especie de flash crash , recuerde que la guerra se acerca :ouch:



La guerra de Irak empezo en marzo y la de Libia en febrero, no creo que sea buena idea invadir un pais con desierto en verano, la guerra sera mucha antes del verano.


----------



## Burbujilimo (6 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No, hasta luego no.... aún mantienen un 50% de la posición de la posición compradora del 4T 2012. Imagino que querrán realizarla también. 7K7 sería la zona que yo elegiría para sacarle unos 200 pips a esta segunda mitad.
> 
> Pero es mucho más complejo que eso, porque no actúan como una unidad de mercado, y hay intereses cruzados. Por ejemplo, hay otro operador que lleva dos días acumulando pacientemente en el 7K6 (presumo que ha sido el mismo que ha tumbado las ansias de los medianos en el 7694, dado que aún no había desplegado completamente su config y no le convenía que el precio saltase al 7K7.... todavía.)
> 
> Mientras el grueso de institucionales siga con una posición positiva, aunque esté minorada ahora al 50%... el 757x debería actuar como Maginot durante algunos días, mientras deciden si liquidan y cambian completamente el chip, o si lo suben primero para liquidar después.



Vamos que todavía no han decidido del todo por donde van, sólo ha hecho algo de caja y reducido "velocidad" (o más bien carga).

A ver si le van a dar pronto otra oportunidad de probar sus juguetes nuevos...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2013)

no es coña lo de la guerra , una guerra regional esta a punto de estallar , siria , iran , hezbollah y tal vez egipto contra israel :ouch:


----------



## Krim (6 Feb 2013)

Quizás...tras esta profecía del Jato, la Humanidad pueda dejar atrás su adolescencia, y convivir independientemente de sus creencias religiosas? Parece una utopía, pero ahora tengo esperanza .


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> La guerra de Irak empezo en marzo y la de Libia en febrero, no creo que sea buena idea invadir un pais con desierto en verano, la guerra sera mucha antes del verano.



pero MV calcula que el momento de mayor panico se vivira para el verano cuando el personal tema una tercera guerra mundiah , pero todo se quedara en guerra regional y si estalla la mundiah entonces ya to da igual :ouch:

bueno solo rezar para que sudamerica pase desapercibida :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (6 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no es coña lo de la guerra , una guerra regional esta a punto de estallar , siria , iran , hezbollah y tal vez egipto contra israel :ouch:




Oh, gran Zahorí de la Zanahoria Culera.... eso ya ocurrió, pero fue en 1967. Ya ha vuelto a beberse fluido refrigerante del consensador de fluzo de su máquina de papertrolling, ¿eh?


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Feb 2013)

creencias religiosas??????????? todas a la hoguera


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Feb 2013)

Que daño hace el alcohol de quemar y el pisco adulterado...


----------



## Burbujilimo (6 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Quizás...tras esta profecía del Jato, la Humanidad pueda dejar atrás su adolescencia, y convivir independientemente de sus creencias religiosas? Parece una utopía, pero ahora tengo esperanza .



Cuando el jato diga que el mundo se acaba y que vamos a morir todos cienes y cienes de veces sabremos que el triunfo del movimiento flower power se acerca... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Cascooscuro (6 Feb 2013)

A que juegan hoy? abajo arriba abajo...

EDITO y me respondo yo mismo: A lo de siempre


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Feb 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> A que juegan hoy? abajo arriba abajo...
> 
> EDITO y me respondo yo mismo: A lo de siempre



A lo de todos los días...

quitarte la pasta


----------



## Krim (6 Feb 2013)

Risitas aparte, vaya tela. Me he puesto muy burro cuando he visto que rompían los 8132...pero no me he dado cuenta hasta tarde de que era con un volumen de 0 aproximadamente. Lo siguiente, topetazo hacia abajo. Ais, que duro es esto de ser una gacelilla sin conosimiento.

Bueno, entiendo que mientras no perdamos el 8000 no hay que volverse locos, Maestro FlanL?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2013)

ya se os advirtio gacelillas , la fruta ya esta madura :Aplauso:

es que no estais a lo que debeis estar :o


----------



## Arrebonico (6 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> ...En la línea de nuestros queridos FlanL et MM, no daré el dato de volumen (conforme más profundizo en algoritmos m/p, cada vez comprendo mejor la obsesión de MM con no publicar nunca cifras de volumen: es como una foto, "retrata" a los operadores y permite identificarlos nítidamente por encima del ruido blanco del mercado).
> 
> Pero vamos, que de trampa nada, realización del 50% de la posición...



Al habla un papeltrader. Cuando dice realizar, ¿se refiere a vender? ¿Quien es MM?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Feb 2013)

.
Hace poco comentó Janus una posible estrategia larguicorta ibex/dax.

Gráfico del spread ibex/dax de los últimos 30 años:


----------



## pollastre (6 Feb 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Al habla un papeltrader. Cuando dice realizar, ¿se refiere a vender? ¿Quien es MM?




Realizar es pasar a neutral, "netear" (como dicen algunos :: ) la posición, vamos, vender si iba comprado, y comprar si iba corto.

MM es el Muy Maligno. Atrae a los retails ofreciéndoles caramelos (niveles), pero luego se los lleva a su mesa de oper... esteeeee... a su cabaña, y los cocina en una gran olla al baño María.

Si algún día lo ve, no ande, sino corra en la dirección opuesta ::


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Feb 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Hace poco comentó Janus una posible estrategia *larguicorta* ibex/dax.
> 
> Gráfico del spread ibex/dax de los últimos 30 años:


----------



## Arrebonico (6 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Realizar es pasar a neutral, "netear" (como dicen algunos :: ) la posición, vamos, vender si iba comprado, y comprar si iba corto.
> 
> MM es el Muy Maligno. Atrae a los retails ofreciéndoles caramelos (niveles), pero luego se los lleva a su mesa de oper... esteeeee... a su cabaña, y los cocina en una gran olla al baño María.
> 
> Si algún día lo ve, no ande, sino corra en la dirección opuesta ::



Grasiah! Cuanto me queda por aprender...


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Reamente no es tan complicado, es solo una abreviacion de una operacion, la palabra completa es:

Tipodeentrada/tamaño/duracion/Tipo.

ghk ha hecho en repsol una

mercadoconlimitecontoologordocortilargo

compra precio de mercado con limite con buen volumen a corto plazo, con la esperanza de que suba el cambio (AKA metesaca rapida).

sin embargo MV he hecho una

unknowmarketwithoutlimitpapeltladinglarguicorto

compra desconocida sin limite de entrada en mercado imagnario a largo plazo con la esperanza de que el mercado se hunda.

No es tan dificil no?

Muy bien Mr. P:


----------



## Janus (6 Feb 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Hace poco comentó Janus una posible estrategia larguicorta ibex/dax.
> 
> Gráfico del spread ibex/dax de los últimos 30 años:



Ahí puede haber mucho que ganar.


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Feb 2013)

venga un empujon mas y no metemos en los 8200 y de alli que baje lo que quiera.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Feb 2013)

MásMóvil anuncia la Tarifa del Pueblo, 1 GB y llamadas ilimitadas por 28 euros - elEconomista.es







Tarifa del pueblo!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Feb 2013)

lo mejor de la foto es el que está al fondo currando.


----------



## j.w.pepper (6 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> MásMóvil anuncia la Tarifa del Pueblo, 1 GB y llamadas ilimitadas por 28 euros - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Belén más "juapa" que nunca coño!!!. Veamos si la contratan también las eléctricas, gasistas, y sacan tarifas del pueblo en esos sectores.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> lo mejor de la foto es el que está al fondo currando.



No está currando. Está posteando en el hilo de HVEI35.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2013)

los indices caeran como fruta madura , la logica de los corti-largos no quedara en entredicho :no:


----------



## Hannibal (6 Feb 2013)

Josdeperra. Tiran abajo de golpe y porrazo un 2% de MAP con un grna volumen hasta minutos antes de que presentara resutlados, y ahora recupera, claro. Y eso que tampoco han sido para tirar cohetes.


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2013)

Os habeis fijado arcelor dando la nota


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/empresa/ARCELORMITTAL-


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los indices caeran como fruta madura , la logica de los corti-largos no quedara en entredicho :no:



es ustec el owned maestro :Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Feb 2013)

Buenos días y tal,

MV como estas posicionado?

OM me gusta, me gusta mas que JJJ. Sigue así y algún día medio Madrid será tuyo en lo que respecta a la restauración peruana.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Señores mis entradas al mercado durante una buenaaaa temporada se van a reducir practicamente a cero ya que han aceptado mi oferta.Aunque bajare el seguimiento que hago al mercado intentare no desconectar del todo,si veo alguna cosa escandalosa procurare avisar.



Felicidades Oracle of madrid. A decorar y comprar visillos. Recuerde no se dice no tengo dinero pa muebles, se dice me gusta el estilo ecléctico.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos días y tal,
> 
> MV como estas posicionado?
> 
> OM me gusta, me gusta mas que JJJ. Sigue así y algún día medio Madrid será tuyo en lo que respecta a la restauración peruana.



ya tu sabe , corto en nasdq100 que tiene toda la pinta de HCH y sp500 :Baile:

la comida peruana es buena y abstengase de hacer bromas con esto  mariconson :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Feb 2013)

A poco a poco Mr.P se añadiran los bajistas, es eso, o alguien sabe algo en la sala que nadie mas que ese alguien sabe.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya tu sabe , corto en nasdq100 que tiene toda la pinta de HCH y sp500 :Baile:
> 
> la comida peruana es buena y abstengase de hacer bromas con esto  mariconson :no:



Voy a ver como son las leyes naturales de los principales indices americanos. Por lo pronto ya se que estas corto.

Te gusta la carne prieta peruana, ya tu sabe, en forma de BUEN trozo de carne peruana. 8:


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Feb 2013)

E.on en Dax se esta empezando a poner interesante, muchas compras gaceleras de los ultimos dias han tenido un fin.... en SL .... Lo han dejado sobrecomprado de leoncios.

No seria mala inversion con vistas a noticias, (google es tu amigo donde esta metida esta empresa en los ultimas semanas).

Como siempre mirar bien antes de entrar. Las reacciones en DAX a bajadas bruscas historicamente siempre le han sentado bien.


----------



## Hannibal (6 Feb 2013)

Joer, si antes hablo... creo que soy más gafe que el jato :S


----------



## Cascooscuro (6 Feb 2013)

Se estan pasando la Maginot del DAX por el forroh de loh cohone!


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Feb 2013)

Las gacelillas tienen que aprender que es el dolor....

Es inevitable


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Feb 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Se estan pasando la Maginot del DAX por el forroh de loh cohone!



Mire bien en el pasado. AT (Tecnico) seguro que le dara una respuesta. El porque y que va ha hacer en el futuro es otra cosa.



Pepitoria dijo:


> Las gacelillas tienen que aprender que es el dolor....
> 
> Es inevitable



No me sea asi, esto va de aprender, AT "siempre" (relativo, muy muy relativo - si este nivel no le gusta tengo otro en la recamara-) manda, si no mandase, no habria gacelas que invirtiesen en bolsa. Empiricamente tiene que cumplirse, para "ver claro" que las cosas se "cumplen" y "haya una animacion popular" en direccion bolsa, aunque no para todos.

Porque mi orden de venta no se ejecuto o me he quedado a xx cts. de mi objetivo no solo no hacen que las gacelas (entre las que me incluyo) no solo no pierdan la esperanza sino que la reaviven en la idea de "voy a aprender mas, sere mas cuidadoso y la siguiente vez seguro que va bien".

Mi opinion personal, como siempre me la guardo para mi mismo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Feb 2013)

Veremos como se comportan los indices en esta parte. Yo cruzo los dedos para que no ocurra lo que temo que ocurrirá. MV te necesitamos a ti también.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Feb 2013)

joer el ibex haciendo el idiota, pero *queda claro que 8020 es una entrada de dinero*


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2013)

Incrementando posibilidad E..A......


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Veremos como se comportan los indices en esta parte. Yo cruzo los dedos para que no ocurra lo que temo que ocurrirá. MV te necesitamos a ti también.



los indices caeran como fruta madura , la logica de los cortilargos no quedara en entredicho :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Feb 2013)

yo esto lo veo muy rojoooo


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Feb 2013)

El dax está reventadisimo...


----------



## TenienteDan (6 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Incrementando posibilidad E..A......



Empalamiento Anal? :

Visitado el grandisimo blog... entendido!

Thx


----------



## peseteuro (6 Feb 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Empalamiento Anal? :



Electronic Arts, que es un gamer ..


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Feb 2013)

Cuando peguemos una vela rascayú a los 1470...eso si que va ser flipante


----------



## atman (6 Feb 2013)

Ostras!! FranR ha conseguido que incluso le dejen comentarios en el blog!!! esto es la caña...

Por cierto, sólo venía a avisarles de que los de TopGear han decidido han presentado el coche de sus sueños... BMW, Porsche, McLaren...

[YOUTUBE]jAptCdalzug[/YOUTUBE]

:XX:


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2013)

Las barridas son totalmente sodomizantes....

Meten carga alcista...se sacan 40 y salen como posesos.

Se animan los guanosos, y les meten un freno de disco cerámico ventilado con cuádruple pinza.

A ver quien gana.

P.D. Cada día estoy más convencido que nuestro amigo se gana la vida de fusilero en un regimiento de los que hacen el mejor cuerpo a tierra. Sus dotes de análisis estratégico militar así lo sugieren.

A la orden mi cabo!!!!!!!!


----------



## ave phoenix (6 Feb 2013)

¿Es normal la vela de AAPL? ::


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2013)

Lo del ibex es de locos...qué mareo


----------



## Krim (6 Feb 2013)

Venga, vamos a ver si conseguimos cerrar exactamente en el centro del C.P...Estamos ahí pipo arriba pipo abajo!!!


----------



## Hannibal (6 Feb 2013)

Cada loco con su tema, yo sigo a lo mio que es MAP. Si uno ve los movimientos y sobre todo el volumen a finales de julio inmediatamente anteriores a la subida que pega en agosto, en mi opinión hay muchas similitudes con lo que está pasando estos dias. Avisados quedan


----------



## atman (6 Feb 2013)

ave phoenix dijo:


> ¿Es normal la vela de AAPL? ::



Eso no es ná... échele un vistazo a Zinga o a Shutterfly... :8:


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2013)

Normalmente se cierra en uno de los niveles....así que podemos tener un movimiento "sesual"


----------



## Krim (6 Feb 2013)

Creo que si hacen ese movimiento en los 5 minutos que quedan...My head a splodes.


----------



## FranR (6 Feb 2013)

Ha quedado en nada, mañana más y mejor


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Feb 2013)

EStoy tentado de entrar en Fist Solar.
Después de amagar con una rotura de la alcista parece que quiere tirar para arriba.


----------



## atman (6 Feb 2013)

...roturas aquí... hay para todos los gustos... maniobra loco-iván en el SP.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2013)

abandonad toda esperanza larguistas :no:


----------



## James Bond (6 Feb 2013)

Una duda quizá de novato, con la prohibición de los cortos, ¿quedan a su vez vetados los ETF's inversos?


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2013)

Unos dicen que si otros que no. 

Si buscas más atrás hace una semana o así le pegue a langaro el email de bankinter confirmándome que están prohibidos. 

Saludos


----------



## peseteuro (6 Feb 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Una duda quizá de novato, con la prohibición de los cortos, ¿quedan a su vez vetados los ETF's inversos?



Yo consulté en ING y no habia problema alguno. Pero ea verdad que no había nada en claro y mucha confusión dependiendo del brroker


----------



## bertok (6 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Cada loco con su tema, yo sigo a lo mio que es MAP. Si uno ve los movimientos y sobre todo el volumen a finales de julio inmediatamente anteriores a la subida que pega en agosto, en mi opinión hay muchas similitudes con lo que está pasando estos dias. Avisados quedan



MAP en lo referente a su negocio vende menos y cada vez con menos margen. Desde un punto de vista financiero, sus libros atesoran un gran y rentable tesoro: un montón de deuda pública española.

Lo peor todavía no ha llegado. No se puede estar en empresas con un volumen elevado de su facturación en expaña.

Así lo veo :::fiufiu:


----------



## James Bond (6 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Unos dicen que si otros que no.
> 
> Si buscas más atrás hace una semana o así le pegue a langaro el email de bankinter confirmándome que están prohibidos.
> 
> Saludos



Supongo que ahora con el fin del veto de los cortos se pueden comprar sin mayor problemas.

Salu2.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2013)

el macd de manzzana en diario tiene un cruce al alza frustrado , el desenlace del HCH nasdaq100 se acerca :baba:


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Feb 2013)

Que raro resultan los paquetones de fin de dia en gamesa.


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Que raro resultan los paquetones de fin de dia en gamesa.



Yo no me fio de na...compran y venden entre ellos...ienso:

Mañana igual entramos, no sé cómo he podido resistirme estos días.

Acuérdate del del lunes creo que fue....toda la sesión en 1,72 y en los últimos diez minutos la llevaron a 1,76.

Abre al día siguiente con gap hasta 1,72 de nuevo y a seguir igual::


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Feb 2013)

mañana posible velon verde

SP poco verde y VIx un 1% de caída


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Feb 2013)

La verdad no he tenido problemas con los etf inversos al comprarlos.... otra cosa es que ahora venga montoro a por mi y mis minolles


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> mañana posible velon verde
> 
> SP poco verde y VIx un 1% de caída



Tiene pinta...


----------



## J-Z (6 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> abandonad toda esperanza larguistas :no:



Otro día más que acabas pandoreado, lo mejor es que cuando cierres con pérdidas es cuando bajará :XX:


----------



## Deshollinador (6 Feb 2013)

A ver si el Sanedrín me puede sacar de dudas, a cambio de éste cromo que tengo para empeñar, ¿ donde se puede consultar el saldo acumulado de brokers en los valores de la bolsa española ?ienso:


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2013)

Venga un guiño para todos los padres del hilo 


Que vienen que vienen los cortos 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WspzoDqhmA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


A subirse al tren


----------



## ponzi (6 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Venga un guiño para todos los padres del hilo
> 
> 
> Que vienen que vienen los cortos
> ...



https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/CAF/financials

Caf esta por 1200 mill, no tiene deuda y en el ultimo ejercicio gano 130 mill, como operan a nivel global y son muy buenos haciendo su trabajo lo lógico es que la facturación dentro de 10 años sea muy superior. Aun recuerdo cuando llegue a Madrid, había vagones que daban autentica pena, es impresionante lo que han innovado en tan solo 10 años. Solo de pensar lo que podrían hacer con el metro de París se me ponen los dientes largos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tiene pinta...



por?????
fundamentalmente necesito una subidita de tan solo un 2% en el ibex. 
sería posible hoy o mañana????:S:S


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Feb 2013)

Buenos dias y tal,

hoy habla SM, PepeLui acabara enfadado, pase lo que pase acabara enfadado.

Cierro los cortos en Telefonica ante una jornada plagada de tontas del barbas europeo y del buen dia que hace. 

Los datos los encontraras en el broker que utilices o bien en paginas como eleconomista e infobolsa tambien lo publican.


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2013)

Volvemos al redil (7575) pero no sin que ayer le dieran un paseo de vértigo con un pull de más de 35 puntos. Les faltó un pelo para llegar a la siguiente parada (7522), y con esto ha vuelto a neutral el que intentó posicionarse el Martes, y que tuvo que salir ayer corriendo y a pérdidas.

A esperar que otro tome el relevo ahora para ver si nos montamos con él; el de antes de ayer ya se ha ido "calentito" ::


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos and ejpertitos 

todo los rebotitos estan controladitos :abajo:


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2013)

Una tapa de garbanzos atados para el jato!!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Feb 2013)

Como el gato escriba algo de nuevo con la palabra bajista e ibex, entro largo en el ibex y en abengoa en honor a Mr.P. Te reto a que hables OM.


----------



## LOLO08 (7 Feb 2013)

Las Pescantinas empiezan el día muuyy bieeemnnn!!!

Rompiendo los 17e...


----------



## Cascooscuro (7 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Volvemos al redil (7575) pero no sin que ayer le dieran un paseo de vértigo con un pull de más de 35 puntos. Les faltó un pelo para llegar a la siguiente parada (7522), y con esto ha vuelto a neutral el que intentó posicionarse el Martes, y que tuvo que salir ayer corriendo y a pérdidas.
> 
> A esperar que otro tome el relevo ahora para ver si nos montamos con él; el de antes de ayer ya se ha ido "calentito" ::



Montarnos parriba o pabajo?


----------



## Krim (7 Feb 2013)

All your ass are belong to us, jato.


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Montarnos parriba o pabajo?




¿Mi opinión? Montarse cerca del 7575 y parriba. Si funciona, el objetivo es 7630 para salirse con seguridad.

SL , cualquier cosa que baje de 7560 hay que salir corriendo inmediatamente, porque debajo está "la nada" hasta el 7530.



edit: añado que yo no tomaré esta operación porque ya he cerrado el día, pero si tuviera que seguir operando, haría eso.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2013)

para los larguistas no hay porvenir , advertidos quedais , el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## Krim (7 Feb 2013)

Lo de prisa es un rebote del gato muerto (risas de lata, por favor), o que mosca les ha picado?


----------



## ghkghk (7 Feb 2013)

Señores, ¡no dirán que no se lo están pasando bien con Repsol!


----------



## atman (7 Feb 2013)

Gamesa logrará un beneficio operativo acumulado de 162 millones en tres años e invertirá 150 millones en 2015


Vestas pierde 963 millones en 2012 y rebaja sus previsiones para este año


----------



## KISSMYASS (7 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Lo de prisa es un rebote del gato muerto (risas de lata, por favor), o que mosca les ha picado?



Rumores de compra de Digital + por parte de Telefónica.


----------



## LOLO08 (7 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Señores, ¡no dirán que no se lo están pasando bien con Repsol!



Repsol está inmersa en un claro canal ascendente en los ultimos 6 meses.

A principio de esta semana en 15,6 tocó la base y si vuelve a funcionar dicho canal el precio debería subir a los 18e. aprox. 

Muy facil parece no??!!!


----------



## ikergutierrez (7 Feb 2013)

Bankia despues de haber hecho suelo en el entorno de los 0,40, se va a disparar por encima de 0,60.
ya lo veremos,jeje.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Repsol está inmersa en un claro canal ascendente en los ultimos 6 meses.
> 
> A principio de esta semana en 15,6 tocó la base y si vuelve a funcionar dicho canal el precio debería subir a los 18e. aprox.
> 
> Muy facil parece no??!!!




Cuando usted y yo vemos lo mismo y de forma tan meridianamente clara... estamos jodidos


----------



## LOLO08 (7 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cuando usted y yo vemos lo mismo y de forma tan meridianamente clara... estamos jodidos



Pues si.. Si funciona de nuevo sería el 5º rebote en la ba:Baile:se del canal...


----------



## atman (7 Feb 2013)

High Frequency Trading Fake Quotes - Business Insider



> NxCore requires minimal resources . Unlike some data services that require hardware costing over $10,000, NxCore can run on a low-end Pentium laptop (1.0 GHz, 256MB of RAM, 80GB IDE hard drive) and receive and database 4,500,000 quotes/second, over 8 billion/day; and CPU usage will remain under 5%
> 
> 
> NxCore is extremely efficient in bandwidth utilization and will save you thousands of dollars in monthly communications costs. In a single T-1 (1.5mbps), it will fit 40,000 quote and trade updates per second; In 6.0 mbps, it will fit 160,000 updates/sec. Other OPRA data services now require a T-3 (30 T-1 lines) and yet provide less information per update than NxCore. Plus, NxCore offers an optional BBO only stream for OPRA data that is 40% smaller than the full OPRA stream.



¿que opina Pollastre? Incluso profundizando un poco, no tiene mala pinta... pero parece orientado a cierto "nivel" de uso, quiero decir, que pedirán una pasta por su API. No veo orientaciones por ningún sitio...


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2013)

La última vez que le eché un ojo (hace algo más de un año creo) era un producto _colloc-only_, es decir, exige collocation (presencia física de servidores en su datacenter) o, como alternativa de mínimos, una línea dedicada para conectarte a su intranet.

Definitivamente no es para retails (gacelos).




atman dijo:


> High Frequency Trading Fake Quotes - Business Insider
> 
> 
> 
> ¿que opina Pollastre? Incluso profundizando un poco, no tiene mala pinta... pero parece orientado a cierto "nivel" de uso, quiero decir, que pedirán una pasta por su API. No veo orientaciones por ningún sitio...


----------



## atman (7 Feb 2013)

Buena subasta...


----------



## ghkghk (7 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Buena subasta...



Y van.......


----------



## atman (7 Feb 2013)

Lo de buena subasta... viendo todos los datos... no sé que tendrá de buena... pero bueno... " la dan" por buena...

El ibex está en nivel... al DAX, Pollastre me recetará el owned correspondiente, yo diría que puede buscarse 20 puntos más por arriba...

Y a ver si pasan...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2013)

Telefónica negocia con Prisa la compra de Digital + - Ecoteuve.es


----------



## atman (7 Feb 2013)

Una sola fibra para gobernarlos a todos... (olvídense de los platitos...)


PD: ahí están los 20p. del DAX... a ver ahora... rechazo o tonteo, porque cohete va a ser que no...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2013)

Que timidez tiene el DAX


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2013)

Joder GAMESA:Aplauso:

Buenos días por cierto...8:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2013)

Gamesa prevé tener beneficio operativo acumulado de 162 millones en tres años - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Feb 2013)

Alo ragazzi!


----------



## Felix (7 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Alo ragazzi!



¿Has salido de la sarten solo para caer al fuego?


----------



## atman (7 Feb 2013)

En el DAX no se asusten de momento... han ido a por el hamaiketako... ahora vuelven...

Precaussión en GAMESA, al menos a mí me resulta llamativa la diferencia de tono y cifras con Vestas. Salvo mayor conossimiento. Ahora mismo cuidado. Si no se está dentro, igual hay que esperar a que se relaje...


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Gamesa prevé tener beneficio operativo acumulado de 162 millones en tres años - elEconomista.es



La gente está quemadilla con Guanesa:fiufiu:

Comentarios de la noticia

Tenemos la BOLA mágica...en tres años esperamos a EXTRATERRESTRES COLONIZANDO la tierra....CON EL ROLLO DEL GAS Y OTRAS TECNOLOGÍAS...estos venden humo del malo!!!!...

Las ilusiones no son en general la realidad!!!

Todo el parque eólico español lo pueden producir dos centrales nucleares y valen cinco veces menos...ya os vale!!

Más quebrados qeu st claus y manteniendo estos pufos a costa de la sociedad trabajadora..cuando en realidad no representan nada del sector productivo..empresas como gamesa son las que han descapitalizado SPAIN!!!!

2
07-02-2013 / 10:09
micke34
Puntuación 7
jajajajaja, esta si que es buena, tambien dijeron del plan estrategico del 2009 con el anterior presidente y la llevaron desde los 9 euros hasta 1 euro, en fin, si en este pais sacamos las renovables y las primas a este sector dudo mucho que esta empresa genere sobre todo confianza y tambien beneficios, que pasa que nos quieren engañar otra vez la directiva de GAMESA como lo hicieron antes con el otro plan, ya esta bien pandilla de SINVERGUENZAS, ya habeis arruinado a muchos accionistas y dejaros de previsiones y lo que teneis que hacer es rebajaros los sueldos que cobrais mas que un presidente de un banco español, que sois todos unos chorizos y sinverguenzas que asi acabaron muchos arruinados gracias al anterior presidente que al final gano una pasta con su indemnizacion de 3,5 millones de euros, YA ESTA BIEN, dejar de engañar a la gente....un poquito de por favor....!!!

3
07-02-2013 / 10:22
beltenebrós
Puntuación 7
El cuento de la lechera; ¿acaso habian previsto que sus acciones bajaran desde los 36 euros a tan solo 1 euro?.

4
07-02-2013 / 10:26
vasco
Puntuación 5
otros HDLGP

::


----------



## atman (7 Feb 2013)

Bueno, pero eso sería buen argumento para entrar... jajaja...

No hay peor "analista" que un buen pillado...

PD: Ya han vuelto del hamaiketako... :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Feb 2013)

Felix dijo:


> ¿Has salido de la sarten solo para caer al fuego?



He venido a por un par de kilitosss ::::::::


----------



## villares (7 Feb 2013)

Para los que tengan bienes en el extrajero, han bajado el limite de 100k a 50k para declarar. El plazo acaba en abril:

Agencia Tributaria - Preguntas frecuentes: Modelo 720

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2013/01/31/pdfs/BOE-A-2013-954.pdf

Se agradeceria que algun experto en la materia nos diese su opinion.
Saludos


----------



## atman (7 Feb 2013)

Mire usted, mi padre, además de la pensión española lleva AÑOS cobrando una pequeña pensión de fuera de España. Se la ingresan en su cuenta corriente aquí. Todavía estamos esperando a que Hacienda nos pida explicaciones por esos ingresos. Llegado el caso, pagará por los últimos 4 años.


----------



## Hannibal (7 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> MAP en lo referente a su negocio vende menos y cada vez con menos margen. Desde un punto de vista financiero, sus libros atesoran un gran y rentable tesoro: un montón de deuda pública española.
> 
> Lo peor todavía no ha llegado. No se puede estar en empresas con un volumen elevado de su facturación en expaña.
> 
> Así lo veo :::fiufiu:



Pero está creciendo de forma importante en América Latina, especialmente Brasil.

Por otro lado se habla de la deuda española como la fea con la que nadie quiere bailar. Y sin embargo sabemos que mucha gente, y no gacelillas precisamente, se aprovechó de los intereses que pagábamos todos el año pasado como pais.

Que hay un riesgo es obvio, pero es que si pasa algo con la deuda española (una quita o lo que sea), no sólo cae Mapfre sino 3/4 del HVEI35....


----------



## juanfer (7 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pero está creciendo de forma importante en América Latina, especialmente Brasil.
> 
> Por otro lado se habla de la deuda española como la fea con la que nadie quiere bailar. Y sin embargo sabemos que mucha gente, y no gacelillas precisamente, se aprovechó de los intereses que pagábamos todos el año pasado como pais.
> 
> Que hay un riesgo es obvio, pero es que si pasa algo con la deuda española (una quita o lo que sea), no sólo cae Mapfre sino 3/4 del HVEI35....



Las quitas de deuda publica, en principio solo le van a quitar a los particulares, no a las instituciones de momento. Cuando las instituciones europeas esten libres de nuestra deuda patria, entonces es cuando será preocupante.


----------



## atman (7 Feb 2013)

Vigilando los 7630 que Pollastre nos dió antes.

En el Ibex, no haber hecho nuevo máximo no me parece buena señal... pero aquí ya saben que el dinero aparece cuando menos se le espera...


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2013)

Gamesa 10% arriba.

Me jode porque cuando gamesa amanece subiendo 2-3% generalmente suele pegarse fiestas como esta.

Y yo ayer posteando que estos días atrás he estado tentado a entrar:ouch:


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2013)

Este es el primero gráfico que subo:fiufiu:


Digamos que si Gamesa pierde los 1,6X hay que salir echando leches, en mi humildísima opinión::


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Feb 2013)

Tdo lo que este por debajo de 2€ no me parece una mala entrada a largo


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Feb 2013)

Bankia??????


----------



## Arrebonico (7 Feb 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Tdo lo que este por debajo de 2€ no me parece una mala entrada a largo



Banco de Valencia?


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Feb 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Banco de Valencia?



Gamesa, colega, Gamesa forever.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Gamesa, colega, Gamesa forever.



se dice guanesa pezkeñin y claro que no esta barata :fiufiu:


----------



## Arrebonico (7 Feb 2013)

Pero, ¿no has leído los comentarios de la gente? Llevan prometiendo desde 2009...

Abengoa me llama más, unos tipos que si pudiesen, comprarían el aire y nos lo cobrarían.


----------



## Krim (7 Feb 2013)

Impresionante torta bajista a la vez en el Trolibex y el DAX...curioso y mosqueante.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se dice guanesa pezkeñin y claro que no esta barata :fiufiu:



Esta es la señal de los dioses para entrar a saco, que no se diga que no esta avisado.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Feb 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Pero, ¿no has leído los comentarios de la gente? Llevan prometiendo desde 2009...
> 
> Abengoa me llama más, unos tipos que si pudiesen, comprarían el aire y nos lo cobrarían.



?????, Espero que no compres acciones por los comentarios de la gente, ten en cuenta que viene de 36 con un presidente que era una basura cosmica, pero las cosas han cambiado. Tu mira volumenes y entradas de dinero, si te convence compra, sino, a otra cosa, pero por dios, comentarios de foreros pillados como que no.


----------



## LOLO08 (7 Feb 2013)

Ahora si que es la buena de las Pescantinas!!!


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Feb 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Gamesa, colega, Gamesa forever.




desde las 12h el volumen de venta está vomitando ordenes de entre 3000-45000 y en ningún momento se ha compensado esa cifra en volc

ten cuidado además un 8%- 9% es más que suficiente::


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2013)

Te cagas

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...marcas-blancas-supermercados.html#post8284845


----------



## Arrebonico (7 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Te cagas
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...marcas-blancas-supermercados.html#post8284845



¿Alguien lleva acciones de DIA? ¿Y de Mercadona? O wait!


----------



## aksarben (7 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Te cagas
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...marcas-blancas-supermercados.html#post8284845



La culpa es del Capitalismo Salvaje... oh wait!


----------



## atman (7 Feb 2013)

Más vale que sus hayais provisto de alimentos... sus vais a enterar de lo que son subidas de precios... porque los distribuidores no van a perder dinero. Se limitarán a repercutir cada céntimo de más con su correspondiente margen...

De forma inmediata y a muy corto plazo, tal vez aún bajen un poco... pero luego... 

Hay que replantear algunas cosas...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Más vale que sus hayais provisto de alimentos... sus vais a enterar de lo que son subidas de precios... porque los distribuidores no van a perder dinero. Se limitarán a repercutir cada céntimo de más con su correspondiente margen...



Castuzos entrando a saco en 3,2,1...


----------



## juanfer (7 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Más vale que sus hayais provisto de alimentos... sus vais a enterar de lo que son subidas de precios... porque los distribuidores no van a perder dinero. Se limitarán a repercutir cada céntimo de más con su correspondiente margen...



Ya lo habrán subido, recordad lo del IVA.


----------



## atman (7 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Ya lo habrán subido, recordad lo del IVA.



Yo creo que no es lo mismo... en este caso... nos la van a clavar bien... antes les interesaba que viéramos que no habían subido. Ahora les interesa que veamos que sí sube y mucho, pero que la culpa es del gobierno. 

Pensando por otro lado, puede suponer un incremento de las importaciones...


----------



## juanfer (7 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Yo creo que no es lo mismo... en este caso... nos la van a clavar bien... pensando por otro lado, puede suponer un incremento de las importaciones...



Pensar que no han contado la subida del IVA en el IPC, esto es el principio del fin, van a ponernos un sin fin de tasas. 

Estos van a controlar el deficit por el lado de los ingresos.


----------



## atman (7 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Pensar que no han contado la subida del IVA en el IPC, esto es el principio del fin, van a ponernos un sin fin de tasas.
> 
> Estos van a controlar el deficit por el lado de los ingresos.



Yo llevo diciendo que la única solución razonable es inflacionar desde el comienzo de toda esta comedia...


----------



## Janus (7 Feb 2013)

Gamesa se está poniendo las pilas industrialmente hablando. El negocio de Operación + Mantenimiento está comportándose de forma rentable y creciendo.

No digo más .......


----------



## Krim (7 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Pensar que no han contado la subida del IVA en el IPC, esto es el principio del fin, van a ponernos un sin fin de tasas.
> 
> Estos van a controlar el deficit por el lado de los ingresos.



Eso es absurdo. Puedes ponerlo en el papel todo lo que quieras, tu vaca famélica no dará 100 litros de leche al día.


----------



## Felix (7 Feb 2013)

A mi lo que me jode es entrar a qui a echarme unas risas "con" el gato y que la gente no te deje tranquilo con sus mierdas de la bolsa y venga a intentar meterte dinero en los bolsillos

Por cierto din din din y tal.



pollastre dijo:


> ¿Mi opinión? Montarse cerca del 7575 y parriba. Si funciona, el objetivo es 7630 para salirse con seguridad.
> 
> SL , cualquier cosa que baje de 7560 hay que salir corriendo inmediatamente, porque debajo está "la nada" hasta el 7530.
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Mi opinión? Montarse cerca del *7575 *y parriba. Si funciona, el objetivo es *7630 *para salirse con seguridad.
> 
> SL , cualquier cosa que baje de 7560 hay que salir corriendo inmediatamente, porque debajo está "la nada" hasta el 7530.



Señol Chinazo, Señol Chinazo.... que voooy, choque esos cinco !!! ::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Señol Chinazo, Señol Chinazo.... que voooy, choque esos cinco !!! ::::::



¿Le ponemos un departamento de "sobres"?, como al Barcenas


----------



## atman (7 Feb 2013)

Señores hay que poner más culos y tetas, y hablar más del Sálvame... que alguien le ha puesto una estrella al hilo... ¡¡no llegamos al nivel del foro!!


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2013)

11:20 y 13:40 aprox.

Entrada de pasta, posible peponazo con objetivo EA

Edit: Cierre preventivo, movimiento de entidad.


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Ahora si que es la buena de las Pescantinas!!!



Vas camino hacia la gloria  Una pena no poder acompañarte, en mitad del camino unos aldeanos se llevaron mis rodaballos , a cambio me dejaron unos extraños objetos rectangulares de arcilla, ellos les llaman tochos


----------



## atman (7 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 11:20 y 13:40 aprox.
> 
> Entrada de pasta, posible peponazo con objetivo EA
> 
> Edit: Cierre preventivo, movimiento de entidad.



Al que esté fuera, si el SP abre verde, observar cierre del gap y su correlación, por si acaso. Puede ser rápido... yo salgo ahora...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2013)

la fruta madura caera y todo aquel que no siga la consigna de MV el maestro de sabiduria sufrira las consecuencias :no:


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2013)

Gracias master...

P.D. El tío espera el reversal para hablar, saliendo detrás de la cortina e inmediatamente sube como un resorte

Como se puede ser tan malo en un mundo que tiene un 50% de posibilidades de acertar :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Gracias master...
> 
> P.D. El tío espera el reversal para hablar, saliendo detrás de la cortina e inmediatamente sube como un resorte
> 
> Como se puede ser tan malo en un mundo que tiene un 50% de posibilidades de acertar :XX:



de nada pequeño padawano


----------



## burbufilia (7 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Ahora si que es la buena de las Pescantinas!!!



Le eché un análisis a los pescanovos hace unos meses y tenía una estructura de endeudamiento lamentable. Qué ha cambiado? Pregunto d35d3 la hignoranciah


----------



## atman (7 Feb 2013)

NO sé lo que es... pero vaya viaje en el SP...


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> NO sé lo que es... pero vaya viaje en el SP...



100 puntos de Ibex nada mas y nada menos, se ve que el cierre preventivo que comenté se lo han tomado en serio. 

Sigue sin romperse nada y nos queda mucha sesión, a ver que pasa con los que han metido en nivel superior de canal.


----------



## juanfer (7 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Eso es absurdo. Puedes ponerlo en el papel todo lo que quieras, tu vaca famélica no dará 100 litros de leche al día.



No te creas, aun pueden expropiar los planes de pensiones privados, los depositos, etc. Tienen buenos maestros como Argentina.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 100 puntos de Ibex nada mas y nada menos, se ve que el cierre preventivo que comenté se lo han tomado en serio.
> 
> Sigue sin romperse nada y nos queda mucha sesión, a ver que pasa con los que han metido en nivel superior de canal.



asi es ejpertito te han hecho caso los leoncios :bla: 

no quiero ofender a los ejpertitos , que tambien pero la cosa ya no esta para sistemah IA y memeces de esas , asi que mejor volved a la trinchera sino quereis ser aniquilados :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> asi es ejpertito te han hecho caso los leoncios :bla:
> 
> no quiero ofender a los ejpertitos , que tambien pero la cosa ya no esta para sistemah IA y memeces de esas , asi que mejor volved a la trinchera sino quereis ser aniquilados :no:



maestro no ownee al personal , que luego querran banearle :ouch:


----------



## atman (7 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> No te creas, aun pueden expropiar los planes de pensiones privados, los depositos, etc. Tienen buenos maestros como Argentina.



Si no hace falta expropiar... cubrimos las necesidades con la conversión parcial y obligatoria de los depósitos en deuda publica. Y te sigues quedando tu dinero, te damos más intereses que el banco y tienes la garantía del estado que es mucho mejor que esos bancos usureros y mentirosos que se llevan el dinero en sobr... oh, wait...!

Pero así terminamos el enjuague de la deuda y lo dejamos a punto de caramelo para el default.


----------



## atman (7 Feb 2013)

SP a cerrar gaps por abajo. Quietecito Atman que te conozco.


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2013)

Reacción a las declaraciones de Draghi, ha creado algo de dudas el tema de Bonos Irlandeses....

Circulen, no ha pasado nada.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> SP a cerrar gaps por abajo. Quietecito Atman que te conozco.



sp500 tiene objetivo probable en los 1360-1370 :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Reacción a las declaraciones de Draghi, ha creado algo de dudas el tema de Bonos Irlandeses....
> 
> Circulen, no ha pasado nada.



estamos dibujando una figura TECNICA no le digo mas , sentimiento contrario muertovivientista y tal :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2013)

8 :40: Draghi: The euro area is set for a weak economy in the first half of 2013. The euro economy should recover gradually, and monetary policy will support this.
8 :43: Draghi: The risks for the euro area continue to be on the downside and include weaker than expected domestic demand and exports, slow implementation of euro area reforms.
8 :45: Draghi: Risks to stable prices remain broadly balanced – one downside risk is the recent appreciation of the exchange rate.


--------------------------------

8 :51: First question is about the Anglo Irish deal. Can ECB confirm? Second question: what is the ECB's take on the recent appreciation in the euro?
8 :51: Draghi: There wasn't a decision to take on Anglo Irish. The Governing Council unanimously took note of the Irish operation, and you can check with the Irish government for details. "I can only say today that we took note of this."


------------------------------------


9:32: Final questions. What impact would you expect repayments to have on the Irish bond market? Why did it take so long for an agreement to be reached?
9:34: Draghi: No agreement has been reached; we simply took note.


Dos veces preguntado, dos veces responde con evasiva... eso no mola y es una buena excusa para meter barrida.


LONDON (CNNMoney)
Europe's central banks resisted pressure to do more *to support growth*, keeping interest rates at record low levels Thursday as evidence emerged that the region's economy may be on the mend.


Es lo que hay...

Vuelven los operadores a asomar la patita.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Feb 2013)

menudo reversal


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2013)

MV como ser superior a cumplido con su deber de advertir al personal , tanto en el techo del ibex como en el techo de los gringos , lo que ujtedeh hagais ya es cosa suya 

saludos y mucho guano :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2013)

LONDON (CNNMoney)
Europe's central banks resisted pressure to do more to support growth, keeping interest rates at record low levels Thursday as evidence emerged that the region's economy may be on the mend.


Es lo que hay...

Vuelven los operadores a asomar la patita.
__________________


----------



## Hannibal (7 Feb 2013)

Draghi es como Mourinho: hace pocas ruedas de prensa, pero cada vez que habla...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> LONDON (CNNMoney)
> Europe's central banks resisted pressure to do more to support growth, keeping interest rates at record low levels Thursday as evidence emerged that the region's economy may be on the mend.
> 
> 
> ...



MV el zahori ahora mismo saca un grafico y te dejas de operadores y de droguis , esto no es mas que un movimiento TECNICO :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Feb 2013)

Toma pepelui sal a preguntar lo que pasa. Teatro y mas teatro.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Toma pepelui sal a preguntar lo que pasa. Teatro y mas teatro.



el pepelui es un ejpertito del foro , MV se lo puede asegurar :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2013)

Vaya arreón le han metido al Ibex, crucial para GAMESA los siguientes 40 minutos...zuzto o muehte!!::


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2013)

un ejpertito del HVEI decia que manzzana se hiba a los 500 y servidor ya advirtio ayer que tenia un cruce de macd en diario frustrada y que eso era una señal del mal , luego cuelgo un grafico de manzzana pa que vean una trampa tipica


----------



## Krim (7 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> LONDON (CNNMoney)
> Europe's central banks resisted pressure to do more to support growth, keeping interest rates at record low levels Thursday as evidence emerged that the region's economy may be on the mend.
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmm, según entiendo, dos escenarios:

- Nos quedamos por la parte baja del canal, barremos gacelillas con el reversal, y seguimos la hoja de ruta. 

- Cambio de escenario, y nos vamos a buscar los 7800.

Para variar se decidirá en estos minutos, oh gran Lord de la P.O.T.R.A.? ienso:


----------



## atman (7 Feb 2013)

Yo diría que menos de 7980 o los 7960 que marca FranR, no va a ir la cosa...


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Mmmm, según entiendo, dos escenarios:
> 
> - Nos quedamos por la parte baja del canal, barremos gacelillas con el reversal, y seguimos la hoja de ruta.
> 
> ...



En estos casos aplicamos el NPI.... 


CP.(5-7 sesiones) El escenario no cambia aunque volvamos a 7870 (como puse ayer en la entrada del blog) Un touch and go no es descartable, ¿que sería lo más sano?. Lo que he puesto hoy, nos metemos hacia los >8250 y hacemos un reversal desde ahí arriba.

En Intra y a muy corto plazo: Mantenemos CP, seguimos dentro de canal principal de cotización. 

Debemos mirar reacción en suelo del CP y estos últimos minutos, a ver si detectamos entradas de grandes para mantener niveles y canal.


En la parte alta del canal, varios intentos para superarlo, con entradas de volumen, hasta el momento del aviso de cierres preventivos. Alguno se ha quedado allá arriba colgado, mientras no suelte la presa seguimos confiando en escenario.


----------



## Janus (7 Feb 2013)

El SP lleva muchos días subiendo 15 pipos para bajarlos al día siguiente. Ojo que sigue apuntando hacia arriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El SP lleva muchos días subiendo 15 pipos para bajarlos al día siguiente. Ojo que sigue apuntando hacia arriba.



pues servidor solo ve trampa para larguistas y ya sabe que cuando hay trampa hay alegria :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues servidor solo ve trampa para larguistas y ya sabe que cuando hay trampa hay alegria :Baile:



pero que trampa van a ver las gacelas y los ejpertitos maestro , ellos se meten con alegria en la trampa :ouch:


----------



## Arrebonico (7 Feb 2013)

FranR, he visto como tocaba sus 8016 en directo. Al igual que Neo, estoy empezando a creer...

EDITO: guanocalipsis?


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> FranR, he visto como tocaba sus 8016 en directo. Al igual que Neo, estoy empezando a creer...
> 
> EDITO: guanocalipsis?



se quedara en los 8016 neo , oh wait :XX:


----------



## FranR (7 Feb 2013)

No, no se ha quedado en 8016 error de 1.4 puntos 0.017%.

Habrá que ajustar el sistema.

P.D. HDP donde lo han dejado!!!!!!!


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Feb 2013)

Gamesa sube autocartera.



> GAMESA La empresa sube su autocartera hasta una participación del 1,166%, desde el 1,159% previo


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2013)

con los nivelitos no se gana platita pezkeñines , la platita esta en los rallys pero los rallys no los descubrireis con sistemah IA , hace falta conocimiento en cantidades industriales


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No, no se ha quedado en 8016 error de 1.4 puntos 0.017%.
> 
> Habrá que ajustar el sistema.
> 
> P.D. HDP donde lo han dejado!!!!!!!



MV exige harakiri :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2013)

Competencia multa a Mediaset con 15,6 millones de euros por "incumplir compromisos" en la fusión - Ecoteuve.es


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Gamesa sube autocartera.



Y esto es bueno o es malo o ni bueno ni malo sino todo lo contrario?

Hubiera sido mejor que comprasen con vistas a una OPA, ya por pedir...:Baile:


Edito, no me jodais.....sube su participación de 1,159% hasta el 1,166%, es decir, un 0,017% más....y con eso ya lo suben un 12%??::

Capitaliza en 400 Millones.

El 0.017% de 400.000.000??

68.000 ridículos euros. Algo no me cuadra.

Hace subir tanto un valor???:rolleye:

O lo que le hace subir es el hecho de que si la propia empresa compra, es porque tiene certeza, o más bien, expectativas de que el valor suba?

Por otro lado, vuelvo a lo mismo, 68.000 euros son pocos para transmitir al mercado esa expectativa.

En fin...que he venido a hablar de mi libro


----------



## Navarrorum (7 Feb 2013)

El 14 de enero:

GAMESA

La compañía reduce su autocartera hasta el 1,159% desde el 1,178% anterior.

Insiders: Gamesa reduce su autocartera hasta el 1,159% - Noticias ibex informacion ibex

Mi no comprender....


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Le eché un análisis a los pescanovos hace unos meses y tenía una estructura de endeudamiento lamentable. Qué ha cambiado? Pregunto d35d3 la hignoranciah



Creo recordar que no tienen vencimientos de convertibles hasta 2015.Otro de los motivos que fue por el que me anime a comprar es que en 2009 se lanzaron a criar rodaballos,lo curioso de este pescado es que tarda 3 años y pico en crecer,hasta entonces como todo ser vivo necesita alimentarse con el coste que eso supone. A lo largo de 2013-2014 esos pescados deberian estar listos para vender.


----------



## Krim (7 Feb 2013)

Navarrorum dijo:


> El 14 de enero:
> 
> GAMESA
> 
> ...



El 14 de eneros cotizaba en máximos. Ayer cotizaba en mínimos relativos. Do the math.


----------



## atman (7 Feb 2013)

Ya ni un buen rodaballo se va a poder comer... por cierto, me sonaba raro un periodo de madurez tan largo y he buscado. Efectivamente la madurez es entre 2 y 4 años. Pero alcanza tamaño comercial en 18-20 meses...

Pero olvídese de...


----------



## LOLO08 (7 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Vas camino hacia la gloria  Una pena no poder acompañarte, en mitad del camino unos aldeanos se llevaron mis rodaballos , a cambio me dejaron unos extraños objetos rectangulares de arcilla, ellos les llaman tochos



Si...y los mariscos y pescaos al menos se comen...y no ::

Felicidades por su compra


----------



## LOLO08 (7 Feb 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Le eché un análisis a los pescanovos hace unos meses y tenía una estructura de endeudamiento lamentable. Qué ha cambiado? Pregunto d35d3 la hignoranciah



Su aspecto técnico es bueno. 

Despues del desplome de Julio del 2012 ( de 22e. a 14e) ha dibujado un suelo en los 13,5e - 14e. aprox. y es ahora cuando iniciaría el despegue hacia los 20e. que es donde fijaría el obj. a medio plazo.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2013)

Tienen pinta los usanos de marcarse un reversal de mi vida...


----------



## ponzi (7 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ya ni un buen rodaballo se va a poder comer... por cierto, me sonaba raro un periodo de madurez tan largo y he buscado. Efectivamente la madurez es entre 2 y 4 años. Pero alcanza tamaño comercial en 18-20 meses...
> 
> Pero olvídese de...



A mi tambien me sorprendio,de primeras me llamo la atencion que una empresa del sector de la alimentacion atesorase tanto inventario,a diferencia del inmobiliario el pescado es un producto con un periodo de venta relativamente corto.Asi que me puse a investigar y zas llegue al santo grial,unos tres años de engorde que tienen los bichos ...ahi es nada.Para que luego digan que en la bolsa solo hay malvados especuladores y donde no se aprende nada...pues a lo tonto ya hemos aprendido algo de acuicultura..Espero que no traten de vender semejantes ejemplares en nuestro pais patrio que con el lonchafinismo imperante ya me imagino a alguno pidiendo por escamas


----------



## LOLO08 (7 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Repsol está inmersa en un claro canal ascendente en los ultimos 6 meses.
> 
> A principio de esta semana en 15,6 tocó la base y si vuelve a funcionar dicho canal el precio debería subir a los 18e. aprox.
> 
> Muy facil parece no??!!!



Intento fallido el de hoy


----------



## LOLO08 (7 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi tambien me sorprendio,de primeras me llamo la atencion que una empresa del sector de la alimentacion atesorase tanto inventario,a diferencia del inmobiliario el pescado es un producto con un periodo de venta relativamente corto.Asi que me puse a investigar y zas llegue al santo grial,unos tres años de engorde que tienen los bichos ...ahi es nada.Para que luego digan que en la bolsa solo hay malvados especuladores y donde no se aprende nada...pues a lo tonto ya hemos aprendido algo de acuicultura..Espero que no traten de vender semejantes ejemplares en nuestro pais patrio que con el lonchafinismo imperante ya me imagino a algun pidiendo por escamas



Recetas de rodaballo

Al horno, al queso, con setas, a la gallega, salvaje..)


----------



## ghkghk (7 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi tambien me sorprendio,de primeras me llamo la atencion que una empresa del sector de la alimentacion atesorase tanto inventario,a diferencia del inmobiliario el pescado es un producto con un periodo de venta relativamente corto.Asi que me puse a investigar y zas llegue al santo grial,unos tres años de engorde que tienen los bichos ...ahi es nada.Para que luego digan que en la bolsa solo hay malvados especuladores y donde no se aprende nada...pues a lo tonto ya hemos aprendido algo de acuicultura..Espero que no traten de vender semejantes ejemplares en nuestro pais patrio que con el lonchafinismo imperante ya me imagino a algun pidiendo por escamas



Vaya un analisto de nivelazo tenemos aqui!

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (7 Feb 2013)

Como hemos dicho muchas veces, al SP le pudiera faltar un tirón hacia arriba al calor de la subida de Apple. Está en ello.


----------



## burbufilia (7 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Su aspecto técnico es bueno.
> 
> Despues del desplome de Julio del 2012 ( de 22e. a 14e) ha dibujado un suelo en los 13,5e - 14e. aprox. y es ahora cuando iniciaría el despegue hacia los 20e. que es donde fijaría el obj. a medio plazo.



En cotizadas de volumen tan bajo, prescindiría del AT, salvo que estuviera un cuidador manteniendo la acción en subida libre a ritmo de perma-0.1% intradía, como x ej hicieron en su día con Deoleo (cuando era SOS-Cuétara)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Feb 2013)

Ciertamente yo me meti en pescanova tras una alerta, pero si me llegas a decir eso mismo de los rodaballos hubiera entrado solo por tamaña muestra de analisis fundamental.

Oracle of Madrid eres muy bueno. Al final se cerro la operacion del piso?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Feb 2013)

Sr.Lolo08 vaya protegiendo usted su posicion y no se ande descuidado que un dia vera un gran velon rojo. 

Yo ya estoy comiendome el marisco de las pescatinas plusvies, eso si, una gamba solo, lonchafineando.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Feb 2013)

En los usanos alguien podria sacar la velocidad de las subidas anteriores con qe1, qe2 y twist...

Habria que comprobar como estamos ahora con la combinada actual del Draghi americano.

Yo es que si no aparece el GRAN MM no entro largo en el sp. El es nuestro señor en el indice americano. Claro que igual no aparece porque dijo que se retiraba creo recordar ahora, si es asi, como sabremos cual es la señal a partir de ahora para entrar?


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En los usanos alguien podria sacar la velocidad de las subidas anteriores con qe1, qe2 y twist...
> 
> Habria que comprobar como estamos ahora con la combinada actual del Draghi americano.
> 
> Yo es que si no aparece el GRAN MM no entro largo en el sp. El es nuestro señor en el indice americano. Claro que igual no aparece porque dijo que se retiraba creo recordar ahora, si es asi, como sabremos cual es la señal a partir de ahora para entrar?



El jato nos la dará


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En los usanos alguien podria sacar la velocidad de las subidas anteriores con qe1, qe2 y twist...
> 
> Habria que comprobar como estamos ahora con la combinada actual del Draghi americano.
> 
> Yo es que si no aparece el GRAN MM no entro largo en el sp. El es nuestro señor en el indice americano. Claro que igual no aparece porque dijo que se retiraba creo recordar ahora, si es asi, como sabremos cual es la señal a partir de ahora para entrar?



Pues está muy claro, cuando el "talismán" se vista de Oso. Hay que meterle con todo lo gordo.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2013)

Cago en sos!!

MM ha hecho aparición!!


----------



## Janus (7 Feb 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Pues está muy claro, cuando el "talismán" se vista de Oso. Hay que meterle con todo lo gordo.



It's a pleasure to know about you again.


----------



## Cantor (7 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cago en sos!!
> 
> MM ha hecho aparición!!



y lo que aún es más inquietante, o tiene un script que le alerta cuando se le nombra, o se lee el hilo!!! 
bien, así sabemos que alguien nos protegerá de meter la pata hasta el fondo de manera irreversible


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> y lo que aún es más inquietante, o tiene un script que le alerta cuando se le nombra, o se lee el hilo!!!
> bien, así sabemos que alguien nos protegerá de meter la pata hasta el fondo de manera irreversible



Lo siento mucho, pero dijo que colgó las botas...:


----------



## Cascooscuro (7 Feb 2013)

Para el resto de los mortales...quien es MM?


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Para el resto de los mortales...quien es MM?



Este señor







conocido también como *Azote de los bombillos*, *Hacedor de los Mercados*, *Falso adulador de Jatos*, *Bardo de Operativas*, pero principipalmente, en su última aparición, _*Señor de los Caracoles*_


----------



## Cascooscuro (7 Feb 2013)

Jjajajaja...perdon...pensaba que MM era: MuyMalvado :XX:


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Feb 2013)

Pues al final he picado en First Solar a 31,06.
A medio-largo plazo.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Feb 2013)

Buen cierre en usa, pero me huelo que mañana puede pegar un hachazo de los buenos...


----------



## kemao2 (7 Feb 2013)

No se si loshabeis puesto ya pero el las empresas de Tv "vamo a veh un follon¡¡¡

Se anulan los regalos de canales y se empieza a poner orden con las fusiones. Atentos al sector que se van a ver ostias


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-nulo-reparto-de-canales-tdt-del-2010-a.html


----------



## paulistano (7 Feb 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Jjajajaja...perdon...pensaba que MM era: MuyMalvado :XX:



Pero no haga caso al pollo en todo lo que diga....crea el 90%, el 10% a veces lo usa para trollear:fiufiu:

Vamos, considerese trolleado:XX:


----------



## bertok (7 Feb 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Pues está muy claro, cuando el "talismán" se vista de Oso. Hay que meterle con todo lo gordo.



Un gusto leerte de nuevo ::


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Feb 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Pues está muy claro, cuando el "talismán" se vista de Oso. Hay que meterle con todo lo gordo.



que alegria verle de nuevo


----------



## pollastre (7 Feb 2013)

Fue, fue un trolleo vil ::

Aunque en realidad yo no le dije a Cascooscuro que MM era el Muy Malvado, sino el Muy Maligno... el matiz es sutil, verá, lo de "Maligno" tiene un _je ne se qua _ de "_laaaaserrrr_", de villano que no se sabe bien si es un villano o un anti-héroe... no sé si me explico 


Por lo demás, si le soy sincero, dudo mucho que MM se haya retirado. La gente que afronta los sacrificios necesarios para entrar (y permanecer) en este negocio, generalmente lo hacen porque adoran el trading, no por cuestiones meramente económicas. 

El dinero es importante, qué duda cabe. Pero en este negocio - y sobretodo si uno dispone del backup económico de una institución - la Platita Grande se alcanza relativamente rápido. No obstante lo cual, se suele permanecer en este negocio, más allá de las necesidades económicas de cada cual (que suelen quedar cubiertas antes de 5 años si eres bueno). Eso es porque, como decía M. Jordan, "I love this game".

Por eso dudo mucho que hayas soltado por completo la terminal, hamijo MM. ::



paulistano dijo:


> Pero no haga caso al pollo en todo lo que diga....crea el 90%, el 10% a veces lo usa para trollear:fiufiu:
> 
> Vamos, considerese trolleado:XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Buen cierre en usa, pero me huelo que mañana puede pegar un hachazo de los buenos...




creo que mañana a los cortos....... que piensa


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Recetas de rodaballo
> 
> Al horno, al queso, con setas, a la gallega, salvaje..)





Igual me animo con el rodaballo, junto con las migas ya serán dos recetas las que aperenderé en un fin de semana 






ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya un analisto de nivelazo tenemos aqui!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Que va aquí hay gente con mucho nivel. A mi me asombra la templanza con la que te mueves así como el ojo clínico que has demostrado en mas de una ocasion 




burbufilia dijo:


> En cotizadas de volumen tan bajo, prescindiría del AT, salvo que estuviera un cuidador manteniendo la acción en subida libre a ritmo de perma-0.1% intradía, como x ej hicieron en su día con Deoleo (cuando era SOS-Cuétara)





Los días que Damm compro accs la cotizacion se disparo un 4%- 5%.Son solo 400 mill de capitalización. 




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ciertamente yo me meti en pescanova tras una alerta, pero si me llegas a decir eso mismo de los rodaballos hubiera entrado solo por tamaña muestra de analisis fundamental.
> Oracle of Madrid eres muy bueno. Al final se cerro la operacion del piso?




Tan solo lei el informe anual e investigue un poco,tampoco tiene tanto merito, es algo al acceso de todo el mundo aunque muchas gracias Estoy hilando los últimos flecos, cuando lo tenga pondré alguna fotillo de la zona.




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.Lolo08 vaya protegiendo usted su posicion y no se ande descuidado que un dia vera un gran velon rojo.
> 
> Yo ya estoy comiendome el marisco de las pescatinas plusvies, eso si, una gamba solo, lonchafineando.



Muchas gracias a todos por los comentarios, ha sido de esas compras con un margen rentabilidad-riesgo muy bueno.Al igual que chinito yo creo que para el que este dentro seria sensato poner un stop profit,cerca de 18 existen muchas probabilidades que alguna que otra caja aproveche para vender a mercado.


----------



## atman (8 Feb 2013)

Leches!! No me había enterado de que MM había entregado las llaves... Le supongo dedicado al menos por unos días al "dolce far niente"... Así que felicidades!!

Si acabó hasta las narices, supongo que es lógico que en el proceso de desintoxicación no aparezca usted por aquí. Pero pasada la cuarentena y suponiéndole libre de ataduras... déjese ver un poco más, hombre, sin ningún objetivo mayor que contar alguna anécdota (*) que ya sabe que son excelentemente recibidas y echarnos unas risas.

(*)siempre que no haya un editor obligándole a guardar secreto hasta que el libro salga publicado claro... =^_^=


----------



## atman (8 Feb 2013)

Ponzi no haga caso, si quiere disfrutar de la inversión, el rodaballo a la parrilla con patatas panadera. Lo demás son ganas de estropearlo.

Por aquí, los mejores en Ziérbena, recién pescados, no de sobre. Y si no hubiera, aplíquese lo mismo a una lubina, pero vaya acompañado o llévese los 3 estómagos vacios. Que las piezas no son precisamente de ración.

En Getaria, lo mismo, pero el sustituto sería el besugo. Claro que con eso de que ahora lo quieren poner de moda (a Getaria) pues igual es un poco incordio ir a comer. Y si ya antes no era lo más barato, pues ahora...

En Madrid, sólo puedo recomendarle el Combarro, pero seguro que hay más...


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ponzi no haga caso, si quiere disfrutar de la inversión, el rodaballo a la parrilla con patatas panadera. Lo demás son ganas de estropearlo.
> 
> Por aquí, los mejores en Ziérbena, recién pescados, no de sobre. Y si no hubiera, aplíquese lo mismo a una lubina, pero vaya acompañado o llévese los 3 estómagos vacios. Que las piezas no son precisamente de ración.
> 
> ...



Cuando estoy de vacaciones suelo ir a por lubinas a liencres, son un autentico manjar  Con sal gorda patatas y al horno es como mejor están.


http://www.combarro.com

No lo conocia. Tiene buena pinta , tengo que pasarme un dia, muchas gracias por la recomendacion.


----------



## Cantor (8 Feb 2013)

lubina a la brasa, Tira do Cordel, Finisterre... (ponga unos berberechos de entrantes)

de nada


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos 

los gringos cuando no cansinos a mas no poder , pero solo retrasan lo inevitable mientras llenan la trampa de toda gacela viviente :o


----------



## Tonto Simon (8 Feb 2013)

Estamos atascados!!
Apertura Mercados día 8 de Febrero de 2013 por Jose L Carpatos de Serenity Markets - YouTube


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2013)

Dopo dormire 15 ore ::..... Buon giorno! 

To you as well, friend of the snail collecter. Excuse me I don't post some pair of juicy bouncing boobies, but I'm posting from my mobile.

FlanP, es el niño del tubo de la potra que tiene.

Mr. P, keep on the good work!

Ponzi es realidad Antonio Recio, mayorista, no limpia pescado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2013)

Pues yo estoy con Janus en que las manzanas _tratarán _de buscar los 500$, aunque su destino, es el Guano profundo.


[*Apple*]


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues yo estoy con Janus en que las manzanas _tratarán _de buscar los 500$, aunque su destino, es el Guano profundo.
> 
> 
> [*Apple*]



Es lo que vengo diciendo hace tiempo y el motivo que puede tirar del SP hasta el punto de vuelta fuerte.


----------



## Tonto Simon (8 Feb 2013)

El motivo de la vela verde de ayer es este Statement by Apple - Yahoo! Finance

Tarde o temprano tendran que hacer algo con esa montaña de dinero que guardan


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2013)

Ma, di novo pimpando il Jueves notte como los angelis, bambino ? ::::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Dopo dormire 15 ore ::..... Buon giorno!
> 
> To you as well, friend of the snail collecter. Excuse me I don't post some pair of juicy bouncing boobies, but I'm posting from my mobile.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonto Simon (8 Feb 2013)

El problema es que el dolar tiene ganas de irse a los 1,40, asi que no parece buena idea apostar ahora por el mercado americano...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ma, di novo pimpando il Jueves notte como los angelis, bambino ? ::::



Non, capo, non.

Sono in vacanze, vuolo loncciafinista con ryanair...voui sá: 6 della mattina.... _dormire _nello aeroporto... 

PD: suo italiano puzza a cane morto...


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> PD: suo italiano puzza a cane morto...




Kind of expected, should I add... considering the fact that I was inventing myself the words I didn't know ::


edit: _marditoh _... me han dezcubierto...


----------



## Cantor (8 Feb 2013)

eso tiene que ser porque no hay doblaje y subtítulos al italiano del gallo Claudio... si no... ::


----------



## juanfer (8 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Kind of expected, should I add... considering the fact that I was inventing myself the words I didn't know ::
> 
> 
> edit: _marditoh _... me han dezcubierto...



Buenos dias,

Señor Pollastre, ¿como va el frente del DAX entre 7620 y 7630?


----------



## pollastre (8 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> Señor Pollastre, ¿como va el frente del DAX entre 7620 y 7630?



Lo veo muy flojito, la verdad. Es posible que el 7K6 nos contenga una segunda vez (justo ahora) y hagamos un pull al 718, pero si de ahí volvemos a caer, entonces adiê pirulê, puerta libre hasta el 7574.


----------



## atman (8 Feb 2013)

yyyyjaaa...! =^_^=


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2013)

la fruta madura esta cayendo , la logica de los corti-largos no sera puesta en entredicho :no:

rezad por aquellos que se quedaran atrapados :|


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2013)

Esto es una puñetera montaña rusa!!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Esto es una puñetera montaña rusa!!!!!!!



para estan los nivelitos no ? :XX:


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para estan los nivelitos no ? :XX:




Le agradezco sus visitas al blog, soldado. 8:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Feb 2013)

Buenas.

Me he agenciado unas Timofónicas, pocas, a 9.96...ienso:

Suerte.


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Me he agenciado unas Timofónicas, pocas, a 9.96...ienso:
> 
> Suerte.



Suerte, a ver si tenemos algo de recuperación y tira arriba.

Aunque en los últimos tiempos las matildes parece que se encuentran más cómodas en un solo dígito.


----------



## paulistano (8 Feb 2013)

Gamesa se empieza a animar....a ver cómo acaba....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Suerte, a ver si tenemos algo de recuperación y tira arriba.
> 
> Aunque en los últimos tiempos las matildes parece que se encuentran más cómodas en un solo dígito.



Pongo el SL en 9.75 y fuera. Muy fuera.


----------



## Krim (8 Feb 2013)

2º asalto...vamos a ver si rompemos esa mítica CPU .


----------



## atman (8 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> 2º asalto...vamos a ver si rompemos esa mítica CPU .



Han pasado de las doce, ya sabe, cuidado con lo que se rompe... que está esto especialmente "animado"...


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2013)

Ready?

Creo que tenemos festival!!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2013)

Jo jo

Francia baraja entrar en el capital de Peugeot para asegurar su supervivencia - Ecomotor.es


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2013)

2 minutos nueva inyección de pasta....nos lleva por encima de 100


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo
> 
> Francia baraja entrar en el capital de Peugeot para asegurar su supervivencia - Ecomotor.es



El capitalcomunismo es lo que tiene...


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 2 minutos nueva inyección de pasta....nos lleva por encima de 100



12:32-40-42 in

El objetivo son 20, de momento fail!!!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Feb 2013)

Ahora, joder....


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2013)

La sesión de hoy es un trolling continuo


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La sesión de hoy es un trolling continuo



y luego se quejan de vuestro humilde servidor :ouch:


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Feb 2013)

Gamesa buscando, su suelo natural, no su techo, su suelo, 1,94.


----------



## Arrebonico (8 Feb 2013)

¿Os habíais equipado con cuerdas y piolets? ¿Toca un buen rápel ahora?


----------



## paulistano (8 Feb 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Gamesa buscando, su suelo natural, no su techo, su suelo, 1,94.



Pues los que han aguantado el viaje a 1,60 han conocido la bodega, el trastero y dos sótanos de garaje::


Siendo una empresa que viene de los 36 euros, y ha estado en 1 euro, no me convence mucho ese precio como suelo.

Fijate que no lo ha respetado....el que parece que si respeta es el 1,60.....es tocarlo y salir escopetada....la ultima vez de 1,66 se fue del tiron a 2,1x....veremos ahora8:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2013)

mm200 creo que se llama :fiufiu:

larguistas os estan cocinando al baño maria :


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues los que han aguantado el viaje a 1,60 han conocido la bodega, el trastero y dos sótanos de garaje::
> 
> 
> Siendo una empresa que viene de los 36 euros, y ha estado en 1 euro, no me convence mucho ese precio como suelo.
> ...



Cierto, pero todo apunta a que es una accion que puede hacer mucho dinero, todo va a depender del volumen con que rompa los 2€, de momento lleva dos intentos y dos fracasos, e inmediatamente despues la llevan al infierno.

Esta, si no pasa nada, va a ser la 3º andanada camino de esa ruptura. El jato piensa que 2 es el techo, y janus opina lo mismo, yo personalmente estoy a la espera de la ruptura y el volumen. si es grande aconsejo estar dentro.

Mis paquetes actuales son:
Uno pequeño a 1,70. otro mediano a 1,97, y el mas gordo a 2. 

No me direis que la empresa no apunta bien, y la subida del barril solo hace que la cosa se ponga algo mejor, de todas formas toca esperar.

Mi consejo, si no supera con fuerza los 2, esperar a la caida y recompra en 1,6x, mas alto que bajo, no seais ratas. Y a esperar a que vuelva al techo 2.

Traders absternerse de este valor que os puede costar un infarto.


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Feb 2013)

Mas, hoy el volumen es interesante, incluso mas que el de ayer, y subiendo, no creo que sea reparto de papel, los paquetones no estan mal. Por mi, ni una puta gacela mas en el valor, que lo muevan los leones.


----------



## paulistano (8 Feb 2013)

El romper los dos con fuerza puede coincidir perfectamente con la hoja de ruta de Fran....ahí lo dejo....


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2013)

ahora que el baño maria ya ablando a los larguistas , habria que empanarlos en cal viva :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2013)

Termina la cumbre (parece ser)...donde andamos parece ser un nivel importante. Lo llamaremos Cabo Cañaveral


A la olden mi sargento...


----------



## Krim (8 Feb 2013)

Mira, mira, una alegoría de tus cortos:

[YOUTUBE]Awf45u6zrP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (8 Feb 2013)

No falla, mete el gato el hocico y el ibex sube 20 puntos del tirón....

Siga siga....qué tio más gafe por dios, espero no sea del atleti:ouch:


----------



## Felix (8 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Mira, mira, una alegoría de tus cortos:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Awf45u6zrP0[/YOUTUBE]




Es un clasico del hilo pero en version extendida.


----------



## paulistano (8 Feb 2013)

Felix dijo:


> Es un clasico del hilo pero en version extendida.



El maestro Mulder y yo nos preguntamos de cuantos metros fue la caída, pobre gato joder:S


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2013)

Felix dijo:


> Es un clasico del hilo pero en version extendida.



Tiene mucho merito :no:, nadie aguantaría varios años haciendo el ridículo de esta forma.

Merece todo nuestro respeto. 

ANIMO CAMPEON!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Tiene mucho merito :no:, nadie aguantaría varios años haciendo el ridículo de esta forma.
> 
> Merece todo nuestro respeto.
> 
> ANIMO CAMPEON!!!!!



por fin se me reconoce el esfuerzo de tantos años :Aplauso:


----------



## TenienteDan (8 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Tiene mucho merito :no:, nadie aguantaría varios años haciendo el ridículo de esta forma.
> 
> Merece todo nuestro respeto.
> 
> ANIMO CAMPEON!!!!!



Mejor un ¡¡¡Ánimo Guapísimo!!:vomito:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Feb 2013)

la verdad es que asi da gusto trollear :Baile:


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2013)

_"Minusvalias no declaradas ayuda02/10/2007 - 21:18
Hola tengo un problema resulta que tengo minusvalias del 2006 las cuales no fueron declaradas , ahora mismo voy a tener plusvalias y queria compensar .


la pregunta es ¿ esas minusvalias ya no me sirven de nada o aun se pueden declarar en 2008 ? muchas gracias ."_


Que tiempos ¿Recuerda cuando no sabía donde meter las pérdidas? Ahora es todo un maestro!!!!!


Foro Foros de bolsa - Minusvalias no declaradas ayuda

Al menos en aquella época tenía la misma moral que ahora.

Ahora voy a tener plusvalías decía el mendas!!!!! :XX::XX:

Por cierto nivel Cabo Cañaveral sigue funcionando.

A la olden mi sargento!!!


----------



## paulistano (8 Feb 2013)

6% arriba gamesa......

Esta acaba otra vez con +10% :Aplauso:


----------



## Krim (8 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> 6% arriba gamesa......
> 
> Esta acaba otra vez con +10% :Aplauso:



eso lo llevaría a los 2.00, y ahí viene la duda: ¿Salgo y me llevo mi 10%? ¿Dejo la mitad, protejo el punto de entrada y a ver que pasa? ¿Nos quedamos a ver si peta la barrera de los 2,00? Con este valor, cualquiera sabe, y los stops son traicioneros cual Greyjoy....


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Feb 2013)

Fran han tocado tu nivel de nuevo y dax parece una momia llegará 765x?


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2013)

Para hoy solo había dos niveles V... los de ayer estaban anulados.

Niveles de escape...esperemos pillar el superior.


----------



## paulistano (8 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> eso lo llevaría a los 2.00, y ahí viene la duda: ¿Salgo y me llevo mi 10%? ¿Dejo la mitad, protejo el punto de entrada y a ver que pasa? ¿Nos quedamos a ver si peta la barrera de los 2,00? Con este valor, cualquiera sabe, y los stops son traicioneros cual Greyjoy....



Yo aseguraria un beneficio del 5% y la dejaría subir y subir....

O vender la mitad a 2 y dejar la otra mitad con stop en 5% de ganancias....


Hagas lo que hagas siempre habrá una forma mediante la cual habrías sacado más pasta:


Vamos pepon, ioputa!


----------



## atman (8 Feb 2013)

A ver que pasa en la apertura yankie... yo es que lo veo complicado... pero por arriba vería un 1522 para hoy... pero no me creo que vayamos del tirón en apertura, y menos en los niveles que está... así que primero guarreamos un poco tal vez incluso hasta el cierre europeo... de lo contrario, el SP se dispara y todos esos niveles que comentan se tocarían al cierre o cerca... pero ya digo que me extrañaría un poco... hay demasidas ganas de subida para que los leoncios lo dejen pasar...

Edito: Psss! nene! pues sí, del tirón... estamos en máximos!! si esto fuera para abajo, le hubiera costado dos semanas ese recorrido...


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2013)

No me importaría un descalabro...lo preparamos porsi


----------



## paulistano (8 Feb 2013)

Ya que el Pirata está dice que con el movil y que no puede poner boobs....

Aprovechando que los viernes de jornada intensiva apenas queda gente por aquí...que huis todos del curro....

...Y para que no se pierdan las buenas costumbres....

Aquí les dejo algo interesting:fiufiu:


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya que el Pirata está dice que con el movil y que no puede poner boobs....
> 
> Aprovechando que los viernes de jornada intensiva apenas queda gente por aquí...que huis todos del curro....
> 
> ...




Es hipnotizante.8:

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/209/rebeccaloos6.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2013)

Ya veras como metan el hachazo a los largos...


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya veras como metan el hachazo a los largos...



Ya lo he dicho hace tres post...se cuece pull.

Llevamos 20 puntos, hay que descabalgar a algunos.


----------



## atman (8 Feb 2013)

Es un poco una vergüenza que la Madrid pueda cerrar hoy un 2% arriba... ¿no les parece? Y no estoy hablando de trading...

Pero hablando de trading en el SP creo que está más clara la posibilidad de reversal...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho hace tres post...se cuece pull.
> 
> Llevamos 20 puntos, hay que descabalgar a algunos.



No puedo estar atento con los pics anteriores!!...


----------



## burbufilia (8 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Es un poco una vergüenza que la Madrid pueda cerrar hoy un 2% arriba... ¿no les parece? Y no estoy hablando de trading...
> 
> Pero hablando de trading en el SP creo que está más clara la posibilidad de reversal...



Bueno, en hispanistán no ha pasado nada malo hoy, no?

Y el SP me cuesta creer que aguante el tirón que lleva.


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2013)

El SP es el efecto Luis....


----------



## burbufilia (8 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El SP es el efecto Luis....



???

Soy todo hojos


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2013)

Estamos en niveles hostia fina y delicada...


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> ???
> 
> Soy todo hojos



Ayer se paso por aquí.


----------



## FranR (8 Feb 2013)

Mantienen bien el nivel.......pero deberían aflojar al cierre.


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Es un poco una vergüenza que la Madrid pueda cerrar hoy un 2% arriba... ¿no les parece? Y no estoy hablando de trading...
> 
> Pero hablando de trading en el SP creo que está más clara la posibilidad de reversal...



Hoy era la renovacion de cortos


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Feb 2013)

Fran su blog no se ve, a alguien le ocurre


----------



## atman (8 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Fran su blog no se ve, a alguien le ocurre



Si, yo tampoco lo veo, estará de obras...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2013)

El ibex salvando la semana por los pelos del culo...


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Fran han tocado tu nivel de nuevo y dax parece una momia llegará *765x*?




sistema C.U.T.R.E

::


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hoy era la renovacion de cortos



¿sabes donde se puede ver?¿y como han quedado?

¿aquí?

CNMV - Posiciones cortas. Consulta de notificaciones


----------



## atman (8 Feb 2013)

Si mal no recuerdo, hay que esperar hasta el lunes para verlos... ¿no?


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿sabes donde se puede ver?¿y como han quedado?
> 
> ¿aquí?
> 
> CNMV - Posiciones cortas. Consulta de notificaciones



Es en esa pagina.Yo primero buscaba la empresa y despues miraba las posiciones cortas pero desde tu link es mas rapido, ya se un nuevo atajo 






atman dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo, hay que esperar hasta el lunes para verlos... ¿no?



Correcto y algunas veces hasta el martes, son los usos y costumbres de la cnmv, hay que respetar sus tradiciones.Estoy convencido que el dia que el sistema financiero en su totalidad haga implosion estos se enteraran con suerte una semana despues.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2013)

No me pierdo el final de sesión de USA...sencillamente, está provocando

Quiero ver si sacan el descabello, incluso hoy


----------



## paulistano (8 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No me pierdo el final de sesión de USA...
> 
> Quiero ver si sacan el descabello, incluso hoy



El único descabello va a ser el del papertrading de quién todos sabemos:fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (8 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Fran su blog no se ve, a alguien le ocurre



Yo tampoco puedo verlo.Buena idea lo del blog,igual mas adelante me hago uno a modo de fichero


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> El único descabello va a ser el del papertrading de quién todos sabemos:fiufiu:



Ese ni de maletilla en su pueblo...


----------



## atman (8 Feb 2013)

Descabello? Mientras no saquen un calibre .500 y acaben con todos los osos...


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2013)

Ya ven el SP. Es alcista y lo hemos dicho los últimos días.

Jatopó está haciendo honor al título de este hilo, no pega una.

Está cerca, muy cerca la vuelta.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2013)

Sin sorpresas

Felicidades

Nos vamos a los 1540


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2013)

Pedazo burbujarra que es Linkedin. Vale 16.000 millones y no gana ni 50 al año.


----------



## bertok (8 Feb 2013)

Llega el contrapunto 8:

[YOUTUBE]bCbq-Jx5hMc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Feb 2013)

Jo jo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...pieza-fiesta-venezuela-devalua-46-moneda.html


----------



## paulistano (9 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...pieza-fiesta-venezuela-devalua-46-moneda.html



Hora de irse a Venezuela de vacaciones:fiufiu:

No quiero ni pensar en cuanto se pondrá el tipo de cambio paralelo que hay allí.

Para los que no han estado o lo desconocen, así a grandes rasgos, y para que os hagáis a la idea (cifras orientativas, hace mucho que fui):

- Sales del avión y vas a la oficina de cambio del aeropuerto, te dan 3 bolivares por cada euro.

- En la calle, pasillos del aeropuerto, tiendas, hoteles, etc....por ese mismo euro te dan 10 bolívares (en cualquier rincón de Venezuela hay gente que se dedica a ello, a cambiar divisas).

Es así, es absurdo. Tan absurdo que en el aeropuerto dos piezas de pollo y una cocacola cuestan 12 euros, es imposible mantener eso. Es las discotecas y restaurantes, aún aprovechándonos de ese tipo de cambio, no era taaaan barato como uno podría esperar. No sé cómo vivirá la gente de allí de clase media-baja, bueno, si...consumiendo lo básico. A ver si el gato aquí nos saca de dudasienso:

Por tanto si ahora devalúan esta bestialidad el bolívar, el cambio paralelo se disparará....aunque con la inflación que hay allí igual sales comido por servido:ouch:

De todas formas....si, interesante cómo se está poniendo esto.


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2013)

Que grande Juan Carlos

http://www.ivoox.com/economia-directa-05-02-2013-se-rifa-bofeton-audios-mp3_rf_1765996_1.html


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Feb 2013)

Por si alguien lo dudaba...

Rajoy presentará un déficit menor del 7%, pero ¡ojo a las pensiones y el paro! - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Feb 2013)

Schmidt planea vender el 42 % de sus acciones en Google por 2.500 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## juanfer (9 Feb 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Por si alguien lo dudaba...
> 
> Rajoy presentará un déficit menor del 7%, pero ¡ojo a las pensiones y el paro! - elEconomista.es




Yo no quiero ser pesimista pero no creo que cumplan el deficit del 7. La reforma laboral, y la brutal subida de impuestos ya empieza a notarse, las bajadas de sueldos son generalizadas, con lo que afectará a la recaudación, al consumo y consecuentemente al paro, las pensiones se pueden salvar si van tirando del fondo de reserva. 

Solo se me ocurre que lleguen al 7% si aplican el modelo Fabra, que el año pasado a partir del Noviembre no pagaba a nadie.


----------



## bertok (9 Feb 2013)

Articulazo para leer con mucha calma

The Oil Crash: Una entrevista muy singular


----------



## burbufilia (9 Feb 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Por si alguien lo dudaba...
> 
> Rajoy presentará un déficit menor del 7%, pero ¡ojo a las pensiones y el paro! - elEconomista.es



Dice el artículo que llegará a cumplir con el 7, pero a cambio de hacer mogollón de trampas, así que seguramente acabaremos a mediados de año cercanos al 8


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2013)

No OS perdáis las caras de los políticos


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG--SeI_8C0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Min 1, solo puedo decir indignante


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nH86lnXX2Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo no quiero ser pesimista pero no creo que cumplan el deficit del 7. La reforma laboral, y la brutal subida de impuestos ya empieza a notarse, las bajadas de sueldos son generalizadas, con lo que afectará a la recaudación, al consumo y consecuentemente al paro, las pensiones se pueden salvar si van tirando del fondo de reserva.
> 
> Solo se me ocurre que lleguen al 7% si aplican el modelo Fabra, que el año pasado a partir del Noviembre no pagaba a nadie.





burbufilia dijo:


> Dice el artículo que llegará a cumplir con el 7, pero a cambio de hacer mogollón de trampas, así que seguramente acabaremos a mediados de año cercanos al 8



Después de lo de la Directora de Hacienda sólo les falta elegir quien va a salir a anunciarlo...


----------



## burbufilia (9 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que grande Juan Carlos
> 
> Economía Directa 05-02-2013 Se rifa un bofetón en mp3 (05/02 a las 20:36:51) 01:14:11 1765996 - iVoox



Impagable la intervención 28:00 - 31:00 de análisis político


----------



## ponzi (9 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Articulazo para leer con mucha calma
> 
> The Oil Crash: Una entrevista muy singular



Muy bueno


Mirar esto:


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=XOM


Año 2009
Coste de las ventas 66% de los ingresos


Año 2011
Coste de las ventas 73%



http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=REP:SM

Año 2011
Coste de las ventas 68%


Año 2009
Coste de las ventas 65%


El peak oil visto en función de energía barata es una realidad, tan solo hay que observar un poco los datos.


Mirar el capital expenditure (capex)


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...XOM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

Capex De 19000 a 30000 mill mientras que la caja de operaciones ha pasado de 59000 a 55000 mill. De 4 años en tres vemos salida neta de caja, están creciendo y cada vez venden mas petroleo porque los países emergentes no paran de demandarlo pero a que precio?


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=REP:SM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

Tres cuartas partes de lo mismo, dos de los ultimo cuatro años con salida neta de caja , mientras vemos como la caja de operaciones cae el capex no para de subir.


----------



## tarrito (9 Feb 2013)

nos pasamos a lado happy flower power? ienso:

[YOUTUBE]2mVZvFZSCy4[/YOUTUBE]

jato se la dedico, que sé le gusta el tema :X


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Feb 2013)

REP: En los 15,56e. parece que hemos tocado el suelo de canal ascendente en el que está inmerso el valor en los últimos 6 meses.

Si se repite la pauta el valor podría irse a los 18 aprox.

DIA: Valor seguro donde los haya ( por ahora), cotiza en máximos.

PVA: Las pescantinas: dejando correr plusvis. S.Profit. dinámico colocado.

NATRA: "La Chocolatera". Idem, las pescantinas.


----------



## atman (9 Feb 2013)

Esta semana que viene va a ser semana de resultados, muchos y muy importantes. Entresaco algunos

*Lunes:*
Loews
Dominos Pizza
Nanosonics (importante no es, pero me suena que había alguien metido o mirando)
Nielsen (cuidado a sus espectativas)
Tesoro (observar si cortos)
Tesla Motors (más curiosidad que otra cosa)
*Martes:*
Avon
Barclays (antes de la apertura)
Cocacola
Goodyear
Marsh&McLennan
McGrawGill
Michelin
Michael Kors
Norsk Hydro
Fossil
Lotus Bakeries (interés muy personal: galletitas y gofres)
ThyssenKrup
Transwitch (en observacion)
WesternUnion
Samsung Heavy
y una bonita cantidad de Koreanas no cotizadas, tales como Hyundai, KoreaGas, Korea Electric, KEPCO, Ssangyong,
*Miércoles:*


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Feb 2013)

Lo subo
Ojale pudiera subir así las gamesas


----------



## egarenc (10 Feb 2013)




----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2013)

[YOUTUBE]RMLwCPsnkfs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2013)

Os dejo interesante entrevista con Max Keiser, mientras hacéis la sobremesa degustando un menta poleo.

[YOUTUBE]wS99z1oDU8c[/YOUTUBE]

A algún larguista le entrará el canguelo


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2013)

De lo mejor que se puede encontrar en internet

Seguimiento de tendencias de acuerdo a los ciclos (305/306)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Feb 2013)

Buenas tardes y tal,

la visita del GRAN MM llevara al sp500 a los 1550 o al margin call de los cortos de MV por la primera ley del sp500. Quien no se las sepa que estudie esta semana.

En el dax igual vemos un rebotito a principios de semana, pero desde algunas sesiones yo creo que alguno que otro ya anda con el ojo puesto en los cortos con mayor gusto que antes. Un nivel a vigilar del futuro podría ser el del 7750. Mr.P nos ayudara a descifrar lo que ocurre. 

El señor FranELE es bueno, muy bueno. Pero por el bien del hilo que no se cumpla su proyección porque tener ahora 1600 puntos patapum parriba nos deja esto desierto como un erial.

Abriguense señores.


----------



## atman (10 Feb 2013)

Siento el "interruptus". Tenía intención de terminar ayer, pero, ya saben... sigamos

*Miércoles:* día del Nasdaq
Allied World Asurance
Aplied Materials
Cisco
Comcast
Equinix
Dean Foods
Deere
Duke Energy
Encore Capital
Forrester Research y Morningstar (por si dejan alguna perla)
Heineken (no, no está en el Nasdaq ¿y?)
Hyatt Hoteles
ING
Ingram Micro
Kvaerner
Metlife
Netapp (en seguimiento)
NVIDIA
Peugeot-Citroen
Reckitt-Benkiser (ver Unilever y P&G)
Societé Generale
Spartan (en seguimiento)
Sun Life
Reuters
Total
TUI
Washington Real State
Whole Foods
y dato de ventas minoristas, reservas crudo USA y de inventarios en USA

*Jueves:*
ABB
Agilent
Barrick Gold
BNP Paribas
y peticiones nuevas de desempleo USA y reservas de gas

*Viernes:*
Aegon (lo que le faltaba a los Holandeses)
American Elect. Power
Burger King
Commerzbank (puyita alemana?)
ENI
Kraft
GlaxoSmithKline
Ventas
y datos de sentimiento, de producción industrial y de manufacturas


Así que semana movidita...


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> De lo mejor que se puede encontrar en internet
> 
> Seguimiento de tendencias de acuerdo a los ciclos (305/306)



Yo como lo veo es que efectivamente esa tremenda abundancia de liquidez hace que el valor absoluto de las cosas suba (se reparte todo entre lo mismo porque el dinero en algún sitio tiene que estar). Hay tanta liquidez que da para que el dinero esté en bonos, en bolsa, en materias primas .... Hay tanto tanto que puede estar en todos los sitios haciéndolos subir.

Pero eso no quiere decir que valga más porque el precio real incluye la devaluación encubierta que existe.

En el largo plazo lo que veo es que la bolsa puede subir pero mejor prefiero concentrar el análisis en sectores concretos. Que suba la bolsa no quiere decir que suban todos los sectores.

Veo que todo lo que rodee a la energía va a subir y bastante. Después va a aparecer una inflación rampante que hará que suban los precios (que no valor) de los activos que siempre han concentrado esas subidas. Las commodities, los bienes raíces y las empresas con precios regulados.

Dicho de otra forma, el dinero tiene que estar invertido en energía + commodities (no todas valen) para después invertir en bienes raíces. Ya sé que el tema de los pisos es un mantra .... pero ahí es donde va a ir el dinero.

En cualquier caso, no se debe buscar lo que suba. Hay que buscar lo que genera valor o lo que es lo mismo: aquello que supere la media para que con ese dinero en el futuro se pueda adquirir más de lo que se puede comprar hoy en día.

Es el truco de la economía: el valor relativo.


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo como lo veo es que efectivamente esa tremenda abundancia de liquidez hace que el valor absoluto de las cosas suba (se reparte todo entre lo mismo porque el dinero en algún sitio tiene que estar). Hay tanta liquidez que da para que el dinero esté en bonos, en bolsa, en materias primas .... Hay tanto tanto que puede estar en todos los sitios haciéndolos subir.
> 
> Pero eso no quiere decir que valga más porque el precio real incluye la devaluación encubierta que existe.
> 
> ...



Te lanzo una pista: compañías de agua en USA.

¿sabes algo?


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Te lanzo una pista: compañías de agua en USA.
> 
> ¿sabes algo?



Es un sector que miro regularmente. Es alcista desde hace años pero va poco a poco y en los últimos años nunca ha sido un sector con más momentum que otros. Siempre ha habido sectores que coyunturalmente tenían mayor sesgo alcista (plateras, carbón, energía, banca, ......). Por eso, no aparece en los medios como "la oportunidad del semestre".

Van en el muy largo plazo. Las principales empresas usanas tampoco tienen un panorama radicalmente diferente porque el nivel de desarrollo social y económico es similar al de hace una década por lo que las necesidades del recurso no han crecido exponencialmente. Esas oportunidades habría que buscarlas en países en los que las ciudades estén creciendo brutalmente como ocurre en India, China y Latinoamérica. Pero invertir ahí es otro costal y tiene los riesgos de la divisa. Suelen ser mercados fuertemente intervenidos y "confiscados" por empresas locales así que no te libras del efecto del tipo de cambio.

Es mejor la energía en dolares. Empresas usanas a tutiplen.

Este tema de la divisa es muy importante porque estamos hablando de que el sector del agua es algo que se desarrolla localmente. Te voy a decir el por qué: porque requiere un valor añadido muy escaso (no hace falta plantilla con talento) y es objeto muy claro de sobornos etc.... Solo echa un vistazo a las empresas que gestionan el agua en España: Emasesa, Aqualia, Agbar, ..... y un sinfín de pequeñas empresas muy locales que se currar los contratos municipio a municipio. Decir que solo el agua en Sevilla (emasesa) creo que anda por los 100 millones de contrato anual.

Demasiado goloso para dejar que metan las narices las empresas multinacionales.

El dorado está en Latam ahora mismo porque están en plena fase de éxodo rural (al igual que en España durante el siglo XX en donde el sector primario bajó del 65% hasta el 5% a través de un proceso brutal de terciarización de la economía).

Espero haberte ayudado. Pon tus euros en energía, mejor dicho tus dólares. Si lo haces con CFDs, no sufrirás en absoluto ningún impacto por tipo de cambio.


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es un sector que miro regularmente. Es alcista desde hace años pero va poco a poco y en los últimos años nunca ha sido un sector con más momentum que otros. Siempre ha habido sectores que coyunturalmente tenían mayor sesgo alcista (plateras, carbón, energía, banca, ......). Por eso, no aparece en los medios como "la oportunidad del semestre".
> 
> Van en el muy largo plazo. Las principales empresas usanas tampoco tienen un panorama radicalmente diferente porque el nivel de desarrollo social y económico es similar al de hace una década por lo que las necesidades del recurso no han crecido exponencialmente. Esas oportunidades habría que buscarlas en países en los que las ciudades estén creciendo brutalmente como ocurre en India, China y Latinoamérica. Pero invertir ahí es otro costal y tiene los riesgos de la divisa. Suelen ser mercados fuertemente intervenidos y "confiscados" por empresas locales así que no te libras del efecto del tipo de cambio.
> 
> ...



En USA la cantidad de agua que se usa para la extracción de gas natural por medios no convencionales es sencillamente descomunal.

Login to access the Oil & Gas Journal Subscriber Premium features.

http://files.dep.state.pa.us/OilGas...asReports/2012/2012Wellspermitted-drilled.pdf

Hay que investigar por ahí


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En USA la cantidad de agua que se usa para la extracción de gas natural por medios no convencionales es sencillamente descomunal.
> 
> Login to access the Oil & Gas Journal Subscriber Premium features.
> 
> ...



Yo había leido que para suministrar ese agua se iba a "tirar" fundamentalmente de los acuíferos cercanos. Es decir que no se iba a tirar demasiado de las empresas de agua tradicionales.

Lo investigaré y os daré feedback.


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo había leido que para suministrar ese agua se iba a "tirar" fundamentalmente de los acuíferos cercanos. Es decir que no se iba a tirar demasiado de las empresas de agua tradicionales.
> 
> Lo investigaré y os daré feedback.



Es demasiada agua la que necesitan por pozo. De algún sitio la tendrán que sacar.

En USA el miedo de desabastecimiento es importante.


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2013)

Mirad el chart del IBEX en los últimos 20 años.

Es bajista sin duda.
Por otro lado existe el convencimiento más o menos fiable de que la liquidez tiene que inflar los activos.

Es decir, llega un momento muy importante en el que se resolverá la ecuación. Equivocarse es dar una hostia importante.


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Es demasiada agua la que necesitan por pozo. De algún sitio la tendrán que sacar.
> 
> En USA el miedo de desabastecimiento es importante.



Acciona tiene desaladoras y creo que fluidra ademas de las piscinas tiene alguna cosilla de abastecimiento de agua.Es un sector que aun esta muy verde y podemos dar gracias por ello


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Acciona tiene desaladoras y creo que fluidra ademas de las piscinas tiene alguna cosilla de abastecimiento de agua.Es un sector que aun esta muy verde y podemos dar gracias por ello



Energía y agua será la próxima burbuja una vez pase la bonocalipsis 8:


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Energía y agua será la próxima burbuja una vez pase la bonocalipsis 8:



Sinceramente espero que antes sean juzgados en las plazas publicas todos los empresariuos desalmados que nos quieren cobrar por el agua...ellos son minoria, esa batalla la van a perder. Cuando todo parece perdido la gente se vuelve impredecibles,estan jugando con fuego y aunque ellos no lo ven se van a quemar


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Sinceramente espero que antes sean juzgados en las plazas publicas todos los empresariuos pelanatas que quieren cobrarnos por el agua...ellos son minoria, esa batalla la van a perder. Cuando todo parece perdido la gente se vuelve impredecibles,estan jugando con fuego y aunque ellos no lo ven se van a quemar



Claro que caerán bajo la ira del pueblo, pero será cuando éste lo haya perdido todo.

Como siempre, la historia está repleta de respuestas.


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Claro que caerán bajo la ira del pueblo, pero será cuando éste lo haya perdido todo.
> 
> Como siempre, la historia está repleta de respuestas.



Espero que no lleguemos al extremo de "In time", un nivel de esclavitud donde el pueblo se ve obligado a trabajar por tiempo de vida.Por lo visto hay maquinas que recogen el agua de lluvia  igual instalo una


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Espero que no lleguemos al extremo de "In time", el nivel de esclavitud llega a tal nivel que el pueblo se ve obligado a trabajar por tiempo de vida.



No llegará a tanto por falta de tecnología ::

Se quedará en que todos aquellos que participaron en la fiesta del crédito sin tener posibles, se quedarán en la puta calle arruinados y con una depresión que los consumirá.

De comer nos les faltará pero pasarán bastante frío.


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No llegará a tanto por falta de tecnología ::
> 
> Se quedará en que todos aquellos que participaron en la fiesta del crédito sin tener posibles, se quedarán en la puta calle arruinados y con una depresión que los consumirá.
> 
> De comer nos les faltará pero pasarán bastante frío.



Si puedes ve la pelicula,actualmente no pueden pero escuchando comunicados de algunos presidentes de multinacionales no me cabe ninguna duda que si podrian lo harian.


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si puedes ve la pelicula,actualmente no pueden pero escuchando los comunicados de algunos presidentes de multinacionales no me cabe ninguna duda que si podrian lo harian.



Hamijo, la he visto 2 veces.

Llevo tiempo preparándome en todos los sentidos :fiufiu:::


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, la he visto 2 veces.
> 
> Llevo tiempo preparándome en todos los sentidos :fiufiu:::



Alguna pagina recomendable de objetos madmaxistas? De momento ya tengo cuchillas para afeitarme el resto de mi vida


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguna pagina recomendable de objetos madmaxistas? De momento ya tengo cuchillas para afeitarme el resto de mi vida



Necesitarás la barba para el camuflaje ::

No te vicies: Zombie Squad &bull; Index page


----------



## ponzi (10 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Necesitarás la barba para el camuflaje ::
> 
> No te vicies: Zombie Squad • Index page



Jajajajaja


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Feb 2013)

Economía Directa 09-02-2013 Europa y desahucios en mp3 (09/02 a las 14:56:38) 01:31:09 1775982 - iVoox

muy interesante


----------



## atman (10 Feb 2013)

ECB's Shrinking Balance Sheet - Free Weekly Technical Analysis Chart - McClellan Financial

No me cuadra mucho, ¿a ustedes que les parece?


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2013)

"CP: 8.164-8.187 Ready to CE.OA. (Canal estrecho, ojal ancho) 


Escapada alcista: 8276 (Ojo a este punto, como dijimos hace dos entradas puede existir un pull a partir de este nivel que nos mandaría a probar los 80xx-79xx

El IF apoya esta idea, con un bbva en venta a muy corto y un IF Ibex muy cerca punto de giro.

Escapada bajista 8.033


(No está de más recordar, que los niveles son intradía y no cambian la hoja de ruta manteniendo los puntos de cambio a medio)"


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Economía Directa 09-02-2013 Europa y desahucios en mp3 (09/02 a las 14:56:38) 01:31:09 1775982 - iVoox
> 
> muy interesante



se me olvido esto con respecto a la dación en pago

antes de firmar algo hay que leerlo y *entenderlo * o buscar quien te lo explique


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2013)

Si hay quita, los bancos se van al carajo porque tendrían que volver a la etapa de provisionar contra resultados, ampliaciones de capital etc....

Si hay inflación desbocada subirán los precios pero dudo que Alemania lo permita al menos en los próximos años.

Las fichas están sobre la mesa y toca hacer el siguiente movimiento.


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Feb 2013)

El mundo, bolsa, no puede vivir sin crear una burbuja, todo apunta aenergeticas y renovables, si se esta en el momento adecuado en la empresa adecuada puede haber mucho dinero.

Los bancos todavia tienen mucho que purgar, por lo menos en España.

Las constructoras ni os cuento.

Seguros? no creo

Lineas aereas, el camino mas rapido de perder dinero, a medida que el petroleo suba y la crisis se agrave la gente viajara menos y los resultados no seran los esperados.

Volvemos a las tecnologias 2.0? moviles, tv nueva generacion, tablets. Pueden ser una opcion, siepre y cuando se produzca un salto, que puede ser.

Biotecnologias? la madre del cordero.


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si hay quita, los bancos se van al carajo porque tendrían que volver a la etapa de provisionar contra resultados, ampliaciones de capital etc....
> 
> Si hay inflación desbocada subirán los precios pero dudo que Alemania lo permita al menos en los próximos años.
> 
> Las fichas están sobre la mesa y toca hacer el siguiente movimiento.



Te he leido en varias ocasiones que las bolsas se comportan bien con escenarios inflacionistas severos.

Hay información que analiza la evolución del SP500 en etapas con diversos niveles de inflación.

Se demuestra que el SP500 se comporta muy bien en escenario inflacionistas controlados del 2,5% - 4% (pueden robar sin que la situación reviente). Sin embargo, con inflaciones superiores el comportamiento del SP500 es malo.


----------



## Janus (10 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Te he leido en varias ocasiones que las bolsas se comportan bien con escenarios inflacionistas severos.
> 
> Hay información que analiza la evolución del SP500 en etapas con diversos niveles de inflación.
> 
> Se demuestra que el SP500 se comporta muy bien en escenario inflacionistas controlados del 2,5% - 4% (pueden robar sin que la situación reviente). Sin embargo, con inflaciones superiores el comportamiento del SP500 es malo.



Es que no hay que invertir en el SP en escenarios muy adversos. Es en otros activos y empresas donde hay que meter. No conozco a nadie que tradee en el SP a largo plazo. Eso es para el intradía.


----------



## Claca (11 Feb 2013)

Buenos días,

PESCANOVA:







Alcanza una zona muy dura de resistencias. En mi opinión, empieza a tocar ir deshaciendo parte de la posición y ver cómo reacciona en el nivel.


----------



## bertok (11 Feb 2013)

Telefónica, ese valor donde no estar ...

Telefónica suspende la salida a bolsa de su joya latinoamericana por 6.000 millones - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Claca (11 Feb 2013)

BBVA:







A diferencia del SAN, sigue en buena forma. Mientras mantenga la estructura que detallo en el gráfico el objetivo está claro. De fondo el doble suelo y la ruptura alcista de la cuña arrojan perspectivas pepónicas la mar de halagüeñas, si bien antes a ver cómo encaja la previsible corrección y giro a la baja tras el movimiento alcista que sigue vigente, pero que en la línea de lo comentado sobre el mercado en general, parece estar agotándose poco a poco.

Si no consume mucho tiempo, los mínimos que marcaba ligeramente por debajo de los 7 euros importantísimos como límite para una dilatación en la estructura.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2013)

_La devaluación aprobada el viernes pasado por el gobierno venezolano de su moneda nacional se hará notar sobre todo en las cuentas de BBVA y Telefónica ya que generan entre el 6 y el 8 por ciento de su resultado de explotación en ese país, mientras que el impacto en el resto de las compañías españolas con presencia en Venezuela será más limitado, según las primeras estimaciones de analistas en Madrid._


----------



## TenienteDan (11 Feb 2013)

Todo apunta a que el giro y el guanocalipsis se acercan:

Do Wall Street Insiders Expect Something Really BIG To Happen Very Soon? | Preparednessdaily.com


----------



## Burbujilimo (11 Feb 2013)

Pregunta para los volumen-expertos...

¿Ha pasado algo entre las 9:08 y las 9:10 en el DAX? Creo haber visto algo, como varios paquetones seguidos a todo trapo.

Gracias de antebrazo...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2013)




----------



## ghkghk (11 Feb 2013)

Claca, a expensas de que se me acuse de pedigüeño, y dado que no tienes exámenes hasta junio, creo que hablo en nombre de varios si te pido que los próximos posos del café los tires de Repsol. 

A cambio te ofrezco estas fotos de mi equipo de NFL:


----------



## pollastre (11 Feb 2013)

El asunto de entrar largo hoy... consiste en hacer un buen "conteo de cartas", para averiguar en qué momento el ##@!! tarugo leoncio de pacotilla de los cojones, ese que se ha posicionado a las 10:50 como un elefante en una cacharrería.... termina de salir corriendo de su posición porque, por descontado, la ha cagado por precipitación.

Pero es que encima le han comido parte del bocadillo entre medias (muchos pequeños y pequeños-medianos no han entrado al farol y le han ido a contra), así que ha tenido que soltar los últimos paquetes a pérdidas (esos latigazos que se acaban de ver a la baja).

Cómo me joden estos tarugos con Platita Gr***e y sin cabeza....


----------



## atman (11 Feb 2013)

Gracias, Pollastre, algo era ello... ***aba yo más mosca que la leche...

Pero ¿que coño? ya no podemos escribir a_n_d todo junto?? ni dentro de otra palabra? será broma ¿no?


----------



## pollastre (11 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Gracias, Pollastre, algo era ello... ***aba yo más mosca que la leche...




La dirección era buena, el sesgo de la sesión de hoy era alcista, y de hecho creo que todavía lo sigue siendo. En ese sentido la idea de este hamable hamijo era buena. Pero la ejecución..... 

Lo que no puedes hacer es subirte a un tren que no es el tuyo, y nada menos que con +1000 netos, y pensar que los dueños de esa configuración - que llevan algunos días currándosela - te lo van a dejar pasar así como de "buen rollito".

Este tipo de operadores son tocapelotas "per se", es que no tienen otro nombre, me vuelven loco con sus "ahora voy - ahora no voy".


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> La dirección era buena, el sesgo de la sesión de hoy era alcista, y de hecho creo que todavía lo sigue siendo. En ese sentido la idea de este hamable hamijo era buena. Pero la ejecución.....
> 
> Lo que no puedes hacer es subirte a un tren que no es el tuyo, y nada menos que con +1000 netos, y pensar que los dueños de esa configuración - que llevan algunos días currándosela - te lo van a dejar pasar así como de "buen rollito".
> 
> Este tipo de operadores son tocapelotas "per se", es que no tienen otro nombre, me vuelven loco con sus "ahora voy - ahora no voy".



Si le entiendo, no crea que no lo hago, pero he querido entrar contologordo sin miramientos.


----------



## atman (11 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si le entiendo, no crea que no lo hago, pero he querido entrar contologordo sin miramientos.


----------



## pollastre (11 Feb 2013)

LOL.... Atman, has visto tu firma ? El foro te la bloquea por dos veces con el rollo del operador lógico Y-exclusivo ( _A_N_D :: ) y más que una firma, parece ahora un juego del ahorcado


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> La dirección era buena, el sesgo de la sesión de hoy era alcista, y de hecho creo que todavía lo sigue siendo. En ese sentido la idea de este hamable hamijo era buena. Pero la ejecución.....
> 
> Lo que no puedes hacer es subirte a un tren que no es el tuyo, y nada menos que con +1000 netos, y pensar que los dueños de esa configuración - que llevan algunos días currándosela - te lo van a dejar pasar así como de "buen rollito".
> 
> Este tipo de operadores son tocapelotas "per se", es que no tienen otro nombre, me vuelven loco con sus "ahora voy - ahora no voy".



como siempre una explicación impecable

en orto orden de cosas

ha recibido los mp que le envié sobre los "certificados" y los campos, si hiciera el enorme favor podría ayudarme un poco, un fin de semana que tenga un rato libre

nota: con curlopt_cainfo "usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/verisign......
tampoco va


----------



## Janus (11 Feb 2013)

La economía española intensifica su caída en el último
trimestre del año debido a un notable retroceso de la
dem***a interna, sobre todo, del consumo privado. *El
incremento del IVA, la supresión de la paga extra de
diciembre para los empleados públicos y la destrucción del
empleo explican la debilidad del gasto de las familias*.

CEOE dixit.


Más ....

En el ámbito del sector real, los resultados de la EPA y del PIB preliminar confirman
que la economía española ha finalizado 2012 con una intensificación de la recesión
tanto en términos de crecimiento como de empleo. La caída del PIB del cuarto
trimestre ha sorprendido al alza, con un -0,7%, uno de los mayores retrocesos
trimestrales desde 2009 y superior al avanzado por el Banco de España (-0,6%) y por
CEOE (-0,5%). La fuerte contracción del consumo privado (a falta de confirmar el 28
de febrero, cu***o el INE publique el desglose) y el impacto del ajuste presupuestario
en la inversión y el consumo público son las causas principales que explican estos
resultados. Así, el año 2012 se salda con un descenso medio del PIB del -1,4%. Las
previsiones del FMI para nuestra economía apuntan a un descenso del PIB en 2013 del
-1,5%, en línea con el consenso del mercado, y un aumento del 0,8% en 2014.
Por lo que se refiere al mercado laboral, la EPA del cuarto trimestre de 2012 sigue
incidiendo en que continúa el fuerte ajuste en términos de empleo. Los aspectos más
destacados son:
o La ocupación descendió más de lo esperado, en 363.300 personas, siendo éste el
segundo registro más elevado en un cuarto trimestre en el periodo de crisis
económica. En un año se han perdido 850.400 puestos de trabajo y hace
retroceder la cifra total de ocupados hasta las 16.957.100 personas, lo que supone
los niveles de empleo más bajos desde 2003.
o El ajuste del empleo en el sector público continúa, aunque frena su tendencia
descendente. En el sector privado, el cuarto trimestre ha sido claramente peor
que los anteriores, y ha intensificado ligeramente su caída en términos
interanuales.


----------



## tarrito (11 Feb 2013)

Bertok! 
me puede analizar este valor?

sorporte-resistencia, alcista-bajista : ienso:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/392937-katy-perry-ayer-grammys.html#post8310041


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Bertok!
> me puede analizar este valor?
> 
> sorporte-resistencia, alcista-bajista : ienso:
> ...



Hay que abrirle una cuenta ya en el hilo...


----------



## juanfer (11 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La economía española intensifica su caída en el último
> trimestre del año debido a un notable retroceso de la
> dem***a interna, sobre todo, del consumo privado. *El
> incremento del IVA, la supresión de la paga extra de
> ...



La reforma laboral, hace que tirar a cualquiera sea mucho mas facil, eso provoca miedo, y eso contrae el consumo. Ya llevamos 850.000 despidos con la nueva reforma, y este año creo que va ser el año de los EREs, desgraciadamente esto no ha hecho más que empezar.


----------



## Janus (11 Feb 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Bertok!
> me puede analizar este valor?
> 
> sorporte-resistencia, alcista-bajista : ienso:
> ...



Hubo muchas subidas al inicio de la sesión lo cual incrementó el tránsito en los baños. Después el mercado se calmó y aparecieron bajadas importantes.


----------



## Maravedi (11 Feb 2013)

¿Podrían convertirse Barcelona y Madrid en el próximo Silicon Valley? - elEconomista.es

::::::


----------



## paulistano (11 Feb 2013)

No me hablen de GAMESA que me la gafan:cook:


Pollastre, calopez le ha jodido el uso de una de sus palabras míticas: andobao

Edito: Ahora sí se puede escribir....es por algo del capi´tan asteriscos¿???ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Feb 2013)

Volviendo.... Minchia! :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (11 Feb 2013)

Intento echarle un ojete-calor esta tarde y le cuento algo.... la verdad es que hace meses que no miro la sección de MPs...





vmmp29 dijo:


> como siempre una explicación impecable
> 
> en orto orden de cosas
> 
> ...


----------



## ddddd (11 Feb 2013)

Buenas tardes.

¿Cómo ven la evolución de First Solar y el sector solar en general en el ámbito de corto y medio plazo?

Un saludo.


----------



## pollastre (11 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pollastre, calopez le ha jodido el uso de una de sus palabras míticas: andobao




Me parece un término mítico, que desgraciadamente hace ya muchos años que cayó en desuso ::


----------



## atman (11 Feb 2013)

Primero a ver los 8070 y ya si eso...


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Intento echarle un ojete-calor esta tarde y le cuento algo.... la verdad es que hace meses que no miro la sección de MPs...




muchisimas gracias, maese


----------



## Felix (11 Feb 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> ¿Podrían convertirse Barcelona y Madrid en el próximo Silicon Valley? - elEconomista.es
> 
> ::::::



Ummmmmmmmmm...... NO!


----------



## tarrito (11 Feb 2013)

y Jatencio : :







ienso:


----------



## Krim (11 Feb 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> y Jatencio : :



Hombre, ¿Por que te crees que estamos bajando?


----------



## atman (11 Feb 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> y Jatencio : :
> 
> ienso:



Hoy le operaban las hemorroides...


----------



## paulistano (11 Feb 2013)

Creo que el jato está en el psicólogo* le estará llam***o dojtorcitoooo ejpertitooo o algo así


----------



## FranR (11 Feb 2013)

Gua Gua GUANOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## atman (11 Feb 2013)

Y esta vez parece del bueno... A ver si hacemos algo que el bobo al que Pollastre le hizo la foto me ha dejado "mal cuerpo"


----------



## FranR (11 Feb 2013)

Son escaramuzas... a ver si pillamos de nuevo el punto de giro.


----------



## FranR (11 Feb 2013)

Go go!!!!!

Un latigazo más al euro y empieza a acojonar a gente....


----------



## FranR (11 Feb 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Niveles de "saturación" cortox para ibex??



El que cite en el blog y aquí...8033 (c) primera zona. Volumen y ver si lo aguantan.


----------



## paulistano (11 Feb 2013)

Gamusinos están contentos:Baile:

Cerrando casi en maximos....mañana posible asalto a los temidos 2 euros.


----------



## grillo35 (11 Feb 2013)

Madre mia acabo de escuchar en Radio Intereconomia al terrorista-bajista del Eduardo Bolinches proponiendo largos en el Eurostoxx. Que dios nos coja confesados...:ouch:


----------



## Claca (11 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Claca, a expensas de que se me acuse de pedigüeño, y dado que no tienes exámenes hasta junio, creo que hablo en nombre de varios si te pido que los próximos posos del café los tires de Repsol.
> 
> A cambio te ofrezco estas fotos de mi equipo de NFL:



REPSOL:







A pesar de la subida que acumula, está muy lateral, sin objetivos por arriba definidos y sí, en cambio, caída pendiente mientras no supere la evidente resistencia. Perdiendo la zona de los 15 euros (que muy probablemente si rompe el canal será así) puede descolgarse hasta los 13,15, lo cual es una buena torta. En consecuencia, en mi humilde opinión hay que tratar el valor como un lateral, con las dos referencias mencionadas definiendo sus límites.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> Madre mia acabo de escuchar en Radio Intereconomia al terrorista-bajista del Eduardo Bolinches proponiendo largos en el Eurostoxx. Que dios nos coja confesados...:ouch:



Ahora sí que nos caemos con to lo gordo...


----------



## Hannibal (11 Feb 2013)

Es cosa mia o Inditex tiene buena pinta para comprar? 102 no lo veo nada mal


----------



## sr.anus (11 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Es cosa mia o Inditex tiene buena pinta para comprar? 102 no lo veo nada mal



Si es a corto plazo y para sacar un 3%, pues lo mismo. De lo contrario huye como si estuviera pandoro tras de ti


----------



## Hannibal (11 Feb 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Si es a corto plazo y para sacar un 3%, pues lo mismo. De lo contrario huye como si estuviera pandoro tras de ti



No tengo liquido para entrar  y como soy noob por aqui pregunto, quien es pandoro? 8:


----------



## atman (11 Feb 2013)

Si es que no ganamos más dinero, porque no queremos. Con la cantidad de indicadores profesionales que tenemos... vean, vean...

Alguien ha calculado la correlación entre la nacionalidad de la chica de portada en el especial de bañadores de Sport Illustrated y la evolución del S&P...

Bespoke Investment Group - Think BIG - Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue: Score Another For Bulls

Este año, Kate Upton... va a subir muuuucho... muuuchooo...


----------



## Hannibal (11 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Si es que no ganamos más dinero, porque no queremos. Con la cantidad de indicadores profesionales que tenemos... vean, vean...
> 
> Alguien ha calculado la correlación entre la nacionalidad de la chica de portada en el especial de bañadores de Sport Illustrated y la evolución del S&P...
> 
> ...



1990	Spain	-3.1

Hasta en las noticias chorra damos el cante :XX::XX:


----------



## atman (11 Feb 2013)

No me había fijado... jajaja...


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Feb 2013)

Uy acabo de llegar a casa y las gamusinas subiendo..... 

Si pasan los dos euritos habrá que celebrarlo


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Feb 2013)

España y EEUU cooperarán en el desarrollo de biocombustibles para aviación Por EFE


a ver quién se lo lleva


----------



## kemao2 (11 Feb 2013)

EL articulo es muy interesante y creo que esta vez el fiscal cliff va a en serio y esa es la causa y segun le leido la fecha limite es el 1 de marzo. Ventas masivas de los insiders en estas fechas





*******************************

Why are corporate insiders dumping huge numbers of shares in their own companies right now? * Why are some very large investors suddenly making gigantic bets that the stock market will crash at some point in the next 60 days? Do Wall Street insiders *expect something really BIG to happen very soon? Do they know something that we do not know? What you are about to read below is startling. Every time that the market has fallen in recent years, insiders have been able to get out ahead of time. David Coleman of the Vickers Weekly Insider report recently noted that Wall Street insiders have shown “a remarkable ability of late to identify both market peaks and troughs”. That is why it is so alarming that corporate insiders are selling nine times as many shares as they are buying right now. In addition, some extraordinarily large bets have just been made that will only pay off if the financial markets in the U.S. crash by the end of April. So what does all of this mean? Well, it could mean absolutely nothing or it could mean that there are people out there that actually have insider knowledge that a market crash is coming. Evaluate the evidence below and decide for yourself…

*For some reason, corporate insiders have chosen this moment to unload huge amounts of stock. According to a CNN article, corporate insiders are now selling nine times more of their own shares than they are buying…*
*The truth is that no matter how much money printing the Federal Reserve does, it is only a matter of time before the financial markets catch up with economic reality.* 
*The U.S. economy has been in decline for a very long time, and things just continue to get even worse. Here are just a few numbers*…

-The percentage of the civilian labor force that is employed has fallen every single year since 2006.

-According to John Williams of shadowstats.com, truly accurate numbers would show that U.S. GDP growth has actually been continuously negative all the way back to 2005.

-U.S. families that have a head of household that is under the age of 30 have a poverty rate of 37 percent.



*The suffering that the Greeks are experiencing right now will come to this country soon enough.

So enjoy this false bubble of debt-fueled prosperity while you can. It is going to end way too soon, and after that there will be a whole lot of pain*







TenienteDan dijo:


> Todo apunta a que el giro y el guanocalipsis se acercan:
> 
> Do Wall Street Insiders Expect Something Really BIG To Happen Very Soon?*|*Preparednessdaily.com


----------



## kemao2 (11 Feb 2013)

La propuesta es muy interesante pues los reactores no necesitan mucha calidad en el aceite y cualquier cosa vale incluso el aceite de cocina usado mezclado con keroseno valdría y permite dar salida a ese aceite usado a la vez que se reduce el consumo de keroseno importado. 

Hay que reducir el consumo de petroleo al minimo, tanto con propuestas como esta como electrificando todas las vias de tren, etc 





azkunaveteya dijo:


> España y EEUU cooperarán en el desarrollo de biocombustibles para aviación Por EFE
> 
> 
> a ver quién se lo lleva


----------



## atman (11 Feb 2013)

...a lo que vamos a tener que ir acostumbrándonos es a salir menos de nuestra aldea... que ahora el más tonto se va de fin de semana a roma que, total, está aquí al lado y no cuesta ná... el puente, a Turquía y en semana santa... porque aún no hay viajes a la luna... no somos para nada conscientes el brutal consumo que hacemos de casi cualquier cosa.

Volviendo al ruedo, sobre los ETFs... :S

ETF Trading: It’s ‘No Way to Invest’

Esto lo dice el fundador de Vanguard. 

En fín, hedging, scalping,... ni siquiera para un swing. No será por no haberlo repetido y advertido... y los apalancados sólo para tirarles piedras. "There is no way investors can win the bet in leveraged ETFs"


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2013)

A las buenas noches!

Aunque no me gusta ver tan pocos posts en este hilo, da gusto poder leerlo en un pequeño rato 

Yo creo que hasta finales de marzo aun hay margen para subir un poco más, pero lo harán de repente y cuando estemos mirando las musarañas, como siempre ocurre en este tipo de subidas finales. Estamos en semana de vencimiento y nos toca un poco de movimiento desestabilizante.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2013)

No tardan en aparecer... Los bajistas ganan peso en 19 valores españoles - elEconomista.es


----------



## J-Z (11 Feb 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> y Jatencio : :
> 
> 
> 
> ...









_Está conmigo_.

:XX::XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Feb 2013)

mañana velon verde 

divergencia SP y Vix


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Feb 2013)

El Centeno está acertado

Nada de lo prometido ha sucedido - EL DISPARATE ECONMICO - Cotizalia.com


----------



## bertok (11 Feb 2013)

Me incorporo para dejaros este documento. Actúa como un whiskazo y os hará dormir tranquilos.

[YOUTUBE]1iQ9UwyJjg4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sr.anus (11 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me incorporo para dejaros este documento. Actúa como un whiskazo y os hará dormir tranquilos.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1iQ9UwyJjg4[/YOUTUBE]



Me pongo a verlo, pero en castellano. Gracias

[YOUTUBE]JWGqw_NO66M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (11 Feb 2013)

Buscar activos refugio


http://www.eleconomista.es/mercados...nvertido-en-el-mayor-comprador-del-metal.html


La probabilidad de un cisne negro para los proximos meses es altisima. Imprescindible tener la despensa llena de agua y latunes


----------



## bertok (11 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Buscar activos refugio
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué Rusia se ha convertido en un gran comprador de oro? El plan de Putin - elEconomista.es
> ...



Se nota que has comprado zulo ::


----------



## ponzi (11 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Se nota que has comprado zulo ::



Es un lugar donde meter mis latunes  Ahora mismo el papel no me da suficiente seguridad


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2013)

Verás, verás como le de por guanear esta misma semana


----------



## tarrito (12 Feb 2013)

serie?

Nivel de Frikismo medio-avanzado ::

edito; no usen apps tipo "googles" :no:


----------



## atman (12 Feb 2013)

Mañana hay un montón de resultados... pero antes de la apertura europea nos desayunaremos con los resultados de Barclays, Norsk Hydro y Thyssen... creo que tambien Michelin. Y antes de la apertura yankie tendremos Cocacola y Goodyear... átense el cinto que puede haber muuchas curvas. Por encima, d'man habla mañana para la nación... ya veremos si la gente "traga" con más cuentos...

Tanto kitty, tanto kiti... yo solo conozco dos...







[






es este segundo? o eso viene de otro lugar extraño? es que me despista con eso de "medio-avanzado"...

PD: hay alguna forma de pegar de tumblr??? sin tener que mandar la foto a imgur y traerla de vuelta... es que... esto está cada día más capado...


----------



## tarrito (12 Feb 2013)

lo segundo 







:Aplauso:


----------



## atman (12 Feb 2013)

Barclays malos datos, pero dentro de lo esperado, parece que el plan de restructuración convence. Japón estuvo como una moto... a pesar incluso de los Koreanos. Esto quiere subir...


----------



## bertok (12 Feb 2013)

Para diversificar. El ladrillo siempre sube

"El sol vuelve a brillar en Benidorm": JP Morgan cree que el ladrillo ha tocado suelo - elConfidencial.com


----------



## El Nvcleo del Alma (12 Feb 2013)

yo me comprado unas iberdrolas, como lo veis shurs. La electricidad nunca baja y ahora tienen un precio bajo y buen dividendo.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Feb 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos 

MV a estado totalmente fuera de combate por una gripe del carajo , pero desde mi refugio en las montañas tora bora quiero advertiros de que la guerra es inminente , la prueba nucelar en corea del norte supervisada por tecnicos iranies desatara el castigo de la judiada :ouch:

como ya os dijo MV el zahori no hay porvenir para los larguistas :no:


----------



## peseteuro (12 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Para diversificar. El ladrillo siempre sube
> 
> "El sol vuelve a brillar en Benidorm": JP Morgan cree que el ladrillo ha tocado suelo - elConfidencial.com




Hasta que no veamos que el Jipi de Morgan se pone a comprar todos los ladrillos como loco, ni caso :no:


----------



## atman (12 Feb 2013)

Redios, el gato!!! ¿no les dije que esto iba parriba?


----------



## bertok (12 Feb 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> Hasta que no veamos que el Jipi de Morgan se pone a comprar todos los ladrillos como loco, ni caso :no:



Con la caída de poder adquisitivo de la sociedad española y la precariedad y estabilidad en el empleo, el que lo tenga, dudo que se vayan a vender pisos aunque bajen de precio.

Ni caso, sólo quieren más gacelerío arruinado.


----------



## juanfer (12 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Para diversificar. El ladrillo siempre sube
> 
> "El sol vuelve a brillar en Benidorm": JP Morgan cree que el ladrillo ha tocado suelo - elConfidencial.com



Benidorm, no es un buen ejemplo para el ladrillo, porque esta lleno de jubiletas ingleses, noruegos, holandeses y alemanes. Tambien hay muchos jubilados de Madrid con buenas pensiones. 

Aparte de que solo Benidorm supone el 70% del turismo en hoteles de la comunidad valenciana con 12Millones de pernotaciones por año, eso crea empleo.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2013)

Hoy toman forma las caídas...

Como ayer en Gh; se tenía que tirar con una tirolina, no lo hizo y casi se desgracia el pobre...se tuvo que ir al médico con el hombro y la mano jodida jaja


----------



## Cascooscuro (12 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy toman forma las caídas...
> 
> Como ayer en Gh; se tenía que tirar con una tirolina, no lo hizo y casi se desgracia el pobre...se tuvo que ir al médico con el hombro y la mano jodida jaja




Dios! No destrozeis vuestras mentes con esta bazofia! GH ni nombrarlo!


----------



## atman (12 Feb 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Dios! No destrozeis vuestras mentes con esta bazofia! GH ni nombrarlo!



Uno no busca convertirse en intelectual viendo porno...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Feb 2013)

Buenas.

Mis grifoles parece que quieren intentar subir un poquillo...pero es que les faltan sangre... la verdad.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2013)

Alicia Keys, representante de Blackberry, twittea desde iPhone y culpa a los hackers - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Feb 2013)

Esto va en aumento Francia prohibirá pagos de más de 1.000 euros en metálico - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (12 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Esto va en aumento Francia prohibirá pagos de más de 1.000 euros en metálico - elEconomista.es



Sí, estamos en esa espiral. AL final no habrá dinero físico. Por un lado, las imposiciones regulatorias justificadas por la lucha contra el fraude y por el otro las trabas administrativas que las propias entidades van desarrollando con el objetivo de optimizar su operativa. Por ejemplo, Kutxabank ya no dispensa por ventanilla ningún reintegro inferior a 200 euros. Tiene que ser cajero. Se pueden ustedes imaginar a los vejetes que no saben ni usar el mando de la tele. Además te ponen pegas si cantidades que no sean redondas. El otro día quise sacar 807,25 euros... y tuve que discutir con el personaje de la ventanilla. Su respuesta: la caja no está para que la gente lleve la contabilidad con los movimientos de la cuenta. Tócate los cohones...

Entiendo la política del banco. Lo que no entiendo es la mansedumbre de los bancarios que le hacen el juego. Luego, el día que la entidad consiga sus objetivos y los eche a todos a la calle, porque sobran, se manifestarán, pedirán solidaridad... etc... cuando se lo han ganado a pulso.

Huelga decir que si tuviera negocios que gestionaran metálico, el banco se iba a comer los mocos... lo justo para pagar luz, agua, teléfono,... el resto taca-taca... Por desgracia, casi todo lo cobramos por cuaderno 19, que por cierto, tambien están intentando ponerlo a precio de oro.


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Feb 2013)

Esta clarisimo que su intencion a largo plazo es el dinero electronico, aun mas facil de manipular para ellos y con el que pueden tener control total, aun mas. Con las nuevas tecnologias NFC y demas se iran extendiendo hasta el momento en que pagar en metalico sera imposible en la mayoria de los sitios. Imaginad el chollo para las empresas que se podran ahorrar lso costos que ahora provocan los robos, custodias de efectivo,transporte...


----------



## grillo35 (12 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Para diversificar. El ladrillo siempre sube
> 
> "El sol vuelve a brillar en Benidorm": JP Morgan cree que el ladrillo ha tocado suelo - elConfidencial.com




Ultimamente estan apareciendo en algunos medios internacionales buenas noticias sobre la economia española. Esta claro que algo traman. 

Lo mas probable es que esten largando papel tanto en Renta Fija como en Renta Variable, porque todos saben muy bien que españa esta quebrada. La cuestion es saber cuanto les queda...ienso:


----------



## atman (12 Feb 2013)

Pensaba que aún nos quedaba otro tirón más hacia arriba... pero me están haciendo dudar... subasta española?


----------



## atman (12 Feb 2013)

Me acaban de poner de una mala hostia... me llama un currela que estuvo con nosotros hace un tiempo. A pedir trabajo. Y me dice que claro, que si tenemos trabajo, que ha visto que tenemos un "morenito" trabajando y que él piensa que los de aquí son antes que los de fuera. 
Quise decirle que la diferecnia que él ve no es la misma que veo yo. Que el "morenito" se lo curra como los demás y que al él lo echamos porque sus compañeros no lo querían ni ver. O que el morenito era yo que había estado en Baqueira. O...

Me han dado ganas de contestarle tantas cosas... que no le he contestado ninguna. Evidentemente, conmigo no vuelve a hablar.


----------



## Navarrorum (12 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Me acaban de poner de una mala hostia... me llama un currela que estuvo con nosotros hace un tiempo. A pedir trabajo. Y me dice que claro, que si tenemos trabajo, que ha visto que tenemos un "morenito" trabajando y que él piensa que los de aquí son antes que los de fuera.
> Quise decirle que la diferecnia que él ve no es la misma que veo yo. Que el "morenito" se lo curra como los demás y que al él lo echamos porque sus compañeros no lo querían ni ver. O que el morenito era yo que había estado en Baqueira. O...
> 
> Me han dado ganas de contestarle tantas cosas... que no le he contestado ninguna. Evidentemente, conmigo no vuelve a hablar.



Castuza obrera española (que tambien la hay) tratando de defender sus privilegios de nacionalidad por encima de los del trabajo. Eso si, de trabajar fines de semana y agosto ni hablar....


----------



## atman (12 Feb 2013)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Castuza obrera española (que tambien la hay) tratando de defender sus privilegios de nacionalidad por encima de los del trabajo. Eso si, de trabajar fines de semana y agosto ni hablar....



Mucho peor que eso. Dejar a sus compañeros tirados en medio de la faena... por eso no lo querían ni ver. Nosotros tenemos un plus de "responsabilidad". Y éstos nos decían que no se le pagara... En una palabra, pasaba de todo.


Off-topic: Pues sí, ahí tienen el segundo tramo alcista... a ver hasta donde nos lleva. Yo me salí en el anterior y ahora ya... mejor esperar. El DAX me parece que lleva cierto "lag".


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Feb 2013)

a ver si se pasa el señor pollo por aquí el movimiento de las 11:49 ha debido de ser hermoso


----------



## atman (12 Feb 2013)

No creo, viendo el día, hoy Pollastre habrá terminado el hamaiketako y irá caminito de su casa a chinchar al perro del vecino...


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2013)

Gamesa enfrentandose a las 2, ha estado toda la mañana en 1,97 y de golpe se ha ido a 1,997.....a ver que pasa.


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Feb 2013)

Lo que voy a decir me da hasta miedo, pero toca. Gamesa se enfrenta a la resistencia de los 2, de momento se ha parado. Si como dice el jato y janus, 2 es venta clara, pues hemos tocado techo y toca bajar, sino, pues es el momento en que las gacelas deshagan posiciones, los leones entren y el momento de subir.

Que nervios por dios.


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Lo que voy a decir me da hasta miedo, pero toca. Gamesa se enfrenta a la resistencia de los 2, de momento se ha parado. Si como dice el jato y janus, 2 es venta clara, pues hemos tocado techo y toca bajar, sino, pues es el momento en que las gacelas deshagan posiciones, los leones entren y el momento de subir.
> 
> Que nervios por dios.




De momento la ha superado....igual que la vez pasada.

Acuérdate...a ver si nos dan oportunidad de poner los stops con buenas plusvis:Baile:


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> De momento la ha superado....igual que la vez pasada.
> 
> Acuérdate...a ver si nos dan oportunidad de poner los stops con buenas plusvis:Baile:



Es el momento del miedo, la puta lucha entre vender y aguantar.


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Es el momento del miedo, la puta lucha entre vender y aguantar.



Ha subido muy rápido estos días....yo la aguanto.

Voy desde 1,87 cargaíto:rolleye:


----------



## atman (12 Feb 2013)

Si tienes miedo, cierra.


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2013)

Como era?

Aguantar pérdidas elevadas, y a la mínima ganancia vender, no?

Pero sí, si crees que esto va para abajo es mejor que vendas, más vale perder una oportunidad que perder el dinero.


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Feb 2013)

Estoy en positivo, pero creo que va parriba, me joderia vender ahora, voy a aguantar y si baja pues toca asumir perdidas y ya esta.

Opinion: menudo muro son los 2 leuros, ni el muro de hielo de juego de tronos, joder, creo que es el lugar donde se estampan todas las gacelas antes de la subida final, el problema es que no se sabe cuando ni como sera.


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2013)

No tienes por qué asumir pérdidas....a no ser que tu promedio sea de más de 1,90 o más.

Yo Stop a 1,88.

Gano para comisiones pero no le pierdo.

Stop mental, que lo vuelan y se te queda cara de tonto.

Ya está otra vez por debajo...a ver si el ibex ayuda coño!


----------



## atman (12 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Como era?
> 
> Aguantar pérdidas elevadas, y a la mínima ganancia vender, no?
> 
> Pero sí, si crees que esto va para abajo es mejor que vendas, más vale perder una oportunidad que perder el dinero.



Hombre, si sólo tienes miedo cuando estás en positivo... 

El miedo es mal consejero. Cierra y replantea en frío. Además tu broker te tendrá más aprecio. :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2013)

Estos momentos son ideales para montar una fosa común de gacelillas

No prisioneros, no supervivientes...sólo hachazos en la frente.


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2013)

Prietas las filas!!!!!



Y los culos!!


----------



## grillo35 (12 Feb 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Tenemos Sol y viviendas para disfrutar del Ocio en la costa; eso es, aunque no lo valoremos, como tener petróleo (mejor aún), y es lo que atrae a los que en el norte se lo pueden pagar.
> 
> Quebrados, empezando por USA estamos todos.




Hombre, no es lo mismo estar quebrado y tener flujos migratorios positivos y a la Google, la Ford, la Exxon Mobil, la Microisft, la Apple, etc, de tu lado, que tener al Rajoy de los cojones dirigiendo la economia a sus anchas...

Y en cuanto al sol, pues si esta muy bien, pero desgraciadamente no tenemos su distribucion en exclusiva...:ouch:

Lo dicho, ya veremos como acaba esta partida de poker, pero creo que los grandes se estan guardando un as en la manga para jodernos el all in one...::


----------



## Arrebonico (12 Feb 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> ...ya veremos como acaba esta partida de poker, pero creo que los grandes se estan guardando un as en la manga para jodernos el all in one...::



Podría, por favor, ejplicarnos (o ejplicarme), en qué consijtiría el has? :cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2013)

Loncha finísimaaa

Dacia quiere ser aún más 'low-cost': planea vender coches online en 2014 - Ecomotor.es


----------



## juanfer (12 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Loncha finísimaaa
> 
> Dacia quiere ser aún más 'low-cost': planea vender coches online en 2014 - Ecomotor.es



Un paso más en la Rumanización de nuestra economia. Dacia esta barriendo en el mercado Español.


----------



## pollastre (12 Feb 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> Y en cuanto al sol, pues si esta muy bien, pero desgraciadamente no tenemos su distribucion en exclusiva...:ouch:




He tenido que reirme un rato con esto.... muy bueno, una apreciación sublime, la verdad


----------



## Arrebonico (12 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Un paso más en la Rumanización de nuestra economia. Dacia esta barriendo en el mercado Español.



¿Tanto le aportan los concesionarios y los vendedores?


----------



## juanfer (12 Feb 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> ¿Tanto le aportan los concesionarios y los vendedores?



Desgraciadamente el que quiera vender algo en este pais tendra que reducir sus margenes, y eso es quitar el pastel a los comerciales. Dacia ha conseguido vender coches por 6000 euros y esta barriendo.

Los concesionarios y vendedores al menos en el segmento Low cost van a pasarlas canutas. 

Otros segmentos (bmw, toyota, mercedees, etc) seguiran tirando no les va afectar, no compiten en el mismo segmento.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2013)

Te cagas

Habla hoy el Obama,...


----------



## Krim (12 Feb 2013)

2€, peleando con ellos...mmm ¿Me cago o no me cago?


----------



## grillo35 (12 Feb 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Podría, por favor, ejplicarnos (o ejplicarme), en qué consijtiría el has? :cook:




El rescate. Ahora se coloca papel entre imbersoreh atraidos por la mejoria artificial de nuestra prima. A continuacion se saca a la luz toda la porqueria de nuestra economia provocando nuevo derrumbe de la RV y sobretodo de la RF.

Se compra en el fondo y se acude al rescate con gran mejoria de la deuda de nuevo. La duda aqui esta en si pesara mas esta mejoria de los spreads o la quita que se aplique...


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2013)

Solo las gacelas venden en dos8:


----------



## Krim (12 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Solo las gacelas venden en dos8:



Pues no se que decirte, yo veo el volumen agotándose, y buenas posibilidades de hacer techo y dar otro guanazo como el de hace unas semanas...


----------



## atman (12 Feb 2013)

no esperaba vernos tan arriba... según Monsieur Fran aún nos queda un tirón más, pero igual es mañana...

Edito: pues... en ello andan!! la leche... con el Drogui...


----------



## kemao2 (12 Feb 2013)

Por cierto hoy viene en prensa que el volumen del SP está en niveles de 1998 con una negociación minima , es decir las bolsas americanas están subiendo con un volumen minimo y posiblemente a base de inyecciones de la FED.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> mañana velon verde
> 
> divergencia SP y Vix



*siyalodecíayo*


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2013)

¿tiene que hablar el obama , no?

je je


----------



## atman (12 Feb 2013)

Sí, aprovechemos el último tirón o, mejor, esperar a que lo revienten... porque es que yo, la verdad... no sé qué mensaje positivo puede llegar a dar... va a ser malo o peor...
O aplican recortes discrecionales y acordados, o prorrogan el presupuesto con una quita autómática y transversal... o van al default... y no hay más... ¿que la economía está mejorando y que pueden cubrir todo/parte del agujero con mayores ingresos? Pues va a tener que ser muy convincente y además, eso le dura hasta que haya un resultado negativo de cierta trascendencia. que puede ser mañana o la semana que viene, pero...


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Feb 2013)

No se puede ser mas hijodeperra, Gamesa cierra a 2 despues de 4 jornadas subiendo.

Solo para valientes.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2013)

Comprobad si os ha tocado la lotería...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...00-euros-mensuales-bono-de-5.html#post8321499


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No se puede ser mas hijodeperra, Gamesa cierra a 2 despues de 4 jornadas subiendo.
> 
> Solo para valientes.



Sería normal que perdiese algo mañana, toda subida debe tomarse algún respiro.

Muy típico que mañana abra con 3% a la baja, gacelas fuera y para arriba

MUY probable que mitad de la posición la liquide a 2,10 o que liquide la posición entera a 1,888:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2013)

Los usanos están en un estado que puede hacer lo quieran con tu dinero..y con tu cuerpo en minutos.

Miedo me da...

edit: 1520,...no quiero mirar...no quiero mirar...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Comprobad si os ha tocado la lotería...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...00-euros-mensuales-bono-de-5.html#post8321499



Mecagoentoloquesemenea....

(aunque me huelo que es una medida de cara a la galería. Fijo que hay que ser ultraretarded, casado con 10 hijos, 2 hipotecas y tal para poder pedirla. Eso o el carnet de la psoe....)


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2013)

Jodeeer!!

Alerta gamusina

Que daban resultados hoy!!

Gamesa pierde 640 millones en 2012 por un gasto de reestructuración para cumplir su plan - elEconomista.es

Se puede cocer mañana en la apertura la mundial


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (12 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jodeeer!!
> 
> Alerta gamusina
> 
> ...



¡Mother of molinillos!


----------



## atman (12 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jodeeer!!
> 
> Alerta gamusina
> 
> ...



Piense que eso lo pone todo en su sitio. Lo que no es necesariamente malo. Pero si se la gente se lo toma por la tremenda, yo igual acumulo algunas más...

Por cierto, el fuera de horas ha llegado casi-casi hasta la proyecciñon de FranR. You da'man, boy!!


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jodeeer!!
> 
> Alerta gamusina
> 
> ...



Eso es muuuucha pasta:vomito:


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2013)

En el foro gamesa de invertia hay muchísimo movimiento.

GAMESA - Invertia Foros

Dan por buenos los resultados.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Feb 2013)

640 millones de perdidas? Esto a cuanto toca por accion?

Gamesa............um que palabro.

Vamos a ver si mañana comenzamos un tramo alcista en el dax que queremos verde que te quiero verde.


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Feb 2013)

Mañana las gacelas se van a quitar gamesa a manos llenas, si el valor no cae mas alla de un 3% ya sabeis lo que vienen detras. Estos resultados tienen que estar mas que descontados, no creo que los leones, que son los que suben el valor, se enteren de esto por la prensa, como nosotros.

Toca aguantar con miedo el arranque de mañana.


----------



## sr.anus (12 Feb 2013)

Mañana en busqueda del guano, intentaremos entrar en mapfre, y buscaremos romper los 16 en repsol. Ascopena


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En el foro gamesa de invertia hay muchísimo movimiento.
> 
> GAMESA - Invertia Foros
> 
> Dan por buenos los resultados.



Que va a decir un accionista pezqueñin....

Gamesa capitliza por unos 500M€...... hagan cuentas....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Feb 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Mañana las gacelas se van a quitar gamesa a manos llenas, si el valor no cae mas alla de un 3% ya sabeis lo que vienen detras. Estos resultados tienen que estar mas que descontados, no creo que_ los leones, que son los que suben el valor_, se enteren de esto por la prensa, como nosotros.
> 
> Toca aguantar con miedo el arranque de mañana.



Hay ocasiones en que los leones ponen el cebo y la gacelería se lo traga y sube el valor con el poder de la manada.

Luego estos mismos leoncios venden en 2€.....


No se, suerte. Pero, sin saber mucho de números, que una empresa capitalice 500M€ y pierda 760M€.... la cosa no pinta bien. (o me equivoco con estos números?)


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2013)

He leido por ahi, en el foro de invertia que tienen 1.000 millones en caja, se valoraría la acción a 4,25....no se que fiabilidad tendrá.

También que ubs y san han comprado a manos llenas en esta subida.


Esto último no sé que significará, ya que don pepito dijo por aqui que cuando ubs vendia el alor se disparaba, como ocurrió en prisa.

Mañana veremos....


----------



## egarenc (12 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 640 millones de perdidas? Esto a cuanto toca por accion?
> 
> Gamesa............um que palabro.
> 
> Vamos a ver si mañana comenzamos un tramo alcista en el dax que queremos verde que te quiero verde.



se metió ud. finalmente en GDF?


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2013)

Gamesa ha hecho lo que tenía que hacer. Piensen que cuando perdía mucho menos .... cotizaba a 1 euro. Esto es la bolsa, expectativas y más expectativas. Es lo que hace que la gente compre y venda en el mercado.

Este es uno de los episodios que necesitaba Gamesa para ir limpiando el patio lleno de mierda que les dejó el grandilocuente y acomplejado de su anterior presidente.

Recuerden, como ejemplo, que el mínimo en mucho tiempo en Telefónica se dió exactamente el día que eliminó su dividendo. Desde entonces algo ha subido.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2013)

Ahí vamos..

A ver lo que hacen los usanos

edit uy, uy...


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hay ocasiones en que los leones ponen el cebo y la gacelería se lo traga y sube el valor con el poder de la manada.
> 
> Luego estos mismos leoncios venden en 2€.....
> 
> ...



Captain, Janus monta esa jata así que no se haga la picha un lío. Es ganadora.

Por cierto, estaría muy bien que la fuga del nuevo ciclo se produzca cuando uno ya lleva el x2 en el reward "virtual" (hasta que no se vende, no se puede decir de otra forma). Es lo que el amigo Stan Webstein decía como "gran ganador".

In my mind, in my head there is a crazy whore wishing ?


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ahí vamos..
> 
> A ver lo que hacen los usanos
> 
> edit uy, uy...



los gringos querra decir , estan en techo asi que en cualquier momento se producira el rally bajista 

no hay fuelzas para mas , tengo un gripon del carajo :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Feb 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Tanto como velón verde?
> 
> Los cierres en máximos se gestionan con aperturas con huecos.
> 
> Un cierre en máximos hace cerrar cortox....



pronto los vivos envidiaran a los muertos :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Captain, Janus monta esa *jata *así que no se haga la picha un lío. Es ganadora.
> 
> Por cierto, estaría muy bien que la fuga del nuevo ciclo se produzca cuando uno ya lleva el x2 en el reward "virtual" (hasta que no se vende, no se puede decir de otra forma). Es lo que el amigo Stan Webstein decía como "gran ganador".
> 
> In my mind, in my head there is a *crazy whore wishing* ?









Ese porquejanuslovale mítico!!! 

Ojalá salga os bien....


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Feb 2013)

Ya me estaba preocupando por la ausencia del gato. Me quedo mas tranquilo.





Por cierto, me gusta Codere.


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ese porquejanuslovale mítico!!!
> 
> Ojalá salga os bien....



En mi tierra "jata" es una tía de aupa. Jaca me suena a vasta. En fin, si ambas están bien se lo explico haciendo de eso que ........

Verán a Gamesa como el viejo del hacha tras un "tirito" en La Horda.

Y verán lo que viene para el verano en cuanto a noticias corporativas en el IBEX. ::


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2013)

Ponga a Trina Solar en el radar, puede haber 3 dolares hacia arriba. Eso es mucho reward.


----------



## J-Z (12 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos querra decir , estan en techo asi que en cualquier momento se producira el rally bajista
> 
> no hay fuelzas para mas , tengo un gripon del carajo :ouch:



Lo que tienes es a pandoro detrás, vaya enculadas llevas hamijo


----------



## bertok (12 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En mi tierra "jata" es una tía de aupa. Jaca me suena a vasta. En fin, si ambas están bien se lo explico haciendo de eso que ........
> 
> Verán a Gamesa como el viejo del hacha tras un "tirito" en La Horda.
> 
> Y verán lo que viene para el verano en cuanto a noticias corporativas en el IBEX. ::



Tú si que sabes. Ese viejuno es el que afila mi hacha ::


----------



## Janus (12 Feb 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QOowQeKyNkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (12 Feb 2013)

Os acordais de los ferraris que dije este verano??


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=EXP:IM


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxzPK-s90Lo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Y pescanova a 17,50


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Feb 2013)

Podria haber un arreon si presentan algo decente...
Alpha Natural Resources - Events & Presentations


----------



## pollastre (12 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hay fuelzas para mas , tengo un gripon del carajo :ouch:




Joder Gatencio, llevas ya para dos semanas con la presunta gripe esa....

¿ Estás seguro de que no serán ladillas ? Dicen que te dejan medio tonto, una sensación parecida a la gripe común ::


----------



## Cantor (13 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿ Estás seguro de que no serán ladillas ? Dicen que te dejan medio tonto, una sensación parecida a la gripe común ::



dicen... dicen... claro... :XX::XX:


----------



## atman (13 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ponga a Trina Solar en el radar, puede haber 3 dolares hacia arriba. Eso es mucho reward.



Creo recordar que ya la recomendó en otro momento y no me gustó... ahora la veo con otros ojos...

¿que le parece Westport Innovation? Perdí la entrada buena-buena, pero aún creo que da para ordeñar a gusto...

Relacionada ¿Clean Energy Fuels?


----------



## atman (13 Feb 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> dicen... dicen... claro... :XX::XX:



no sea mal pensado ¿no ha oido hablar de las ingles brasileñas? Si hasta Reuters le dió cobertura a la noticia...


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder Gatencio, llevas ya para dos semanas con la presunta gripe esa....
> 
> ¿ Estás seguro de que no serán ladillas ? Dicen que te dejan medio tonto, una sensación parecida a la gripe común ::



Siempre puede depilarse y tal...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Feb 2013)

Bueno, hoy el tema son las gamesas

A ver como abren y tal


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2013)

Dos por ciento arriba.... Vamos coño!! 

Buenos dias


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder Gatencio, llevas ya para dos semanas con la presunta gripe esa....
> 
> ¿ Estás seguro de que no serán ladillas ? Dicen que te dejan medio tonto, una sensación parecida a la gripe común ::



al principio fue solo un catarrillo pero cuando me estaba recuperando se me ocurrio ponerme a beber :: 

en la madrugada me desperte bañado en sudor y hace un momento me dio un amarillo :ouch: 

MV deja la bebida , su unico vicio sera el owneo :Baile:


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Feb 2013)

Un 4% arriba. Ha gamesa le sientan bien las perdidas :: mucho cuidado que acaba de arrancar y la sesion es muy larga.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Feb 2013)

Gamesus irreductibilus!!! 

:aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Dos por ciento arriba.... Vamos coño!!
> 
> Buenos dias



sueltalas ya gacelilla


----------



## Krim (13 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sueltalas ya gacelilla



Ha sido decirlo y otros 5 centavos para arriba.

Jato, sigue escribiendo, te mandamos las medicinas, vamos a tu casa a ponerte la mantita, lo que sea, pero no nos abandones, eres nuestro talismán.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2013)

guanesa en 2,14 superando la parte alte de bollinger en diario y con gacelas comprando desde hace una semana , vended ya gacelos :fiufiu:


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (13 Feb 2013)

¡Janus, menudo ojo!

Porque el volumen y así, ¿acompaña esta subida (7% ráit náu)? Sólo veo la cotización en directo, para el volumen tengo que esperarme 15 min...


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Feb 2013)

Gamesa sube un 10%, esta si parece la definitiva, felicidades a los ganadores.

Modo jato on: eres un maestro mataresfacil, has aguantado el valor y toca recompensa" modo jato off. :cook:


----------



## Krim (13 Feb 2013)

Si mi broker no me toma el pelo llevamos 1.2M de acciones, así que desde luego acompaña...


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Feb 2013)

Mucho volumen en Gamesa, paquetones desde 1º hora.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2013)

soltad ya guanosillos , bueno MV ya advirtio :no:


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Si mi broker no me toma el pelo llevamos 1.2M de acciones, así que desde luego acompaña...



Para ser gamesa eso es una barbaridad.

Que vertigo me esta entrando:ouch:


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> soltad ya guanosillos , bueno MV ya advirtio :no:



MV advirtió en 1,95:fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> MV advirtió en 1,95:fiufiu:



MV advirtio que guanesa es venta clara en 2 leuros


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> MV advirtió en 1,95:fiufiu:



Yo siempre le hago caso, miro lo que dice, hago lo contrario, gano dinero, el tio es una maquina de fallar.


----------



## LOLO08 (13 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> al principio fue solo un catarrillo pero cuando me estaba recuperando se me ocurrio ponerme a beber ::
> 
> en la madrugada me desperte bañado en sudor y hace un momento me dio un amarillo :ouch:
> 
> MV deja la bebida , su unico vicio sera el owneo :Baile:



Ahora entiendo muchas cosas...ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Feb 2013)

Enhorabuena a gamusinos y gamusianos...pero creo que ya hemos llegado al final del camino.... Es decir, a la parte alta del canal ese desde 1.60 hasta ahora.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Feb 2013)

se podría cerrar hoy el gap abierto del ibex en los 835x?


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2013)

Soltadas a 2,145 un tercio del paquete


----------



## atman (13 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> se podría cerrar hoy el gap abierto del ibex en los 835x?



Por poder... la duda es si esperar un poco a ver si corrige algo más y entrar con un stop más ajustado, o sacar la nobleza al viento... y arriesgarte a que alguien te cape... yo estoy fuera porque he andado liado y ayer no quise quedarme abierto. Así que ahora esperaré a ver si recupera o se va algo más abajo... y como lo hace, claro..


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Enhorabuena a gamusinos y gamusianos...pero creo que ya hemos llegado al final del camino.... Es decir, a la parte alta del canal ese desde 1.60 hasta ahora.



Lo que viene a ser esto...


----------



## Krim (13 Feb 2013)

Otra gacelilla que se achanta, vendo media posición, me quedo con la otra por si le diera por petar el canal. Nos vemos a 1,8X, con suerte


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo que viene a ser esto...



Bien, pero use la grafica de velas, y no al cierre como esa. Ya verá lo que le digo. Y no digo que pueda subir más...solo digo que está en al parte alta del canal, con las implicaciones de riesgo que tiene.


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2013)

Está claro, si sé lo que me dice, por eso he venido parte....no me fio.


----------



## atman (13 Feb 2013)

Janusss...!!! NO vuelvas a hablar mal de Movistar y su falta de innovación... ¿vale?

Flipa!!! Nos ofrecen un aplicación que hace la traducción instantánea de documentos y páginas web... hasta en 17 idiomas!!!

Y sólo cuesta 10 euros al mes!!!! :XX: 

Esto no se le ha ocurrido ni a la mismísima Gugel esa...

Edito: Espera, que todavía hay letra pequeña... eso es la licencia de uso e incluye una franquicia de 10 documentos al mes... así que supongo que alguien que le dé uso, tendrá que pagar más todavía... ::

Y cambiando de tono: al que le diga que en Euskadi la crisis no va tan lejos... le dicen que venga a ver la cantidad de currículums que llegan ahora todos los días... por fax, por email y en papel. Es muy triste.


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Feb 2013)

Pos nada, yo tambien doy por cerrado el caso gamesa, 2800 a la buchaca y a otra cosa mariposa, todo vendido, a esperar sentado otra oportunidad.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Janusss...!!! NO vuelvas a hablar mal de Movistar y su falta de innovación... ¿vale?
> 
> Flipa!!! Nos ofrecen un aplicación que hace la traducción instantánea de documentos y páginas web... hasta en 17 idiomas!!!
> 
> ...



estos no conocen Google Chrome ::


----------



## atman (13 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> estos no conocen Google Chrome ::



Pero es que aunque no tengas Chrome, que hasta te detecta el idioma el solito (aunque a veces mete la pata), puedes usar Google Traslator, pero es que, por ejemplo, tambien tienes Bablefish... y supongo que alguno más habrá...


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> ¡Janus, menudo ojo!
> 
> Porque el volumen y así, ¿acompaña esta subida (7% ráit náu)? Sólo veo la cotización en directo, para el volumen tengo que esperarme 15 min...



The movie is ongoing.


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Soltadas a 2,145 un tercio del paquete



Hasta 8, coño.


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Janusss...!!! NO vuelvas a hablar mal de Movistar y su falta de innovación... ¿vale?
> 
> Flipa!!! Nos ofrecen un aplicación que hace la traducción instantánea de documentos y páginas web... hasta en 17 idiomas!!!
> 
> ...



Tú fíate de un español traduciendo documentos y más si es Timofónica. ::::


----------



## atman (13 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tú fíate de un español traduciendo documentos y más si es Timofónica. ::::



Ah! Bueno es que esa es otra... jajaja....


----------



## Krim (13 Feb 2013)

Yo traduzco de puta madre, que nadie se lleve a engaño...


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tú fíate de un español traduciendo documentos y más si es Timofónica. ::::



ejpaniards donde quedo el orgullo del imperio donde no se ponia el sol :ouch:


----------



## Condor (13 Feb 2013)

Una pregunta técnica: ¿cómo interpretar un valor con el siguiente comportamiento?: gráfica con bajones considerables que siempre recupera en subidas que le cuestan muchos días; al final el comportamiento es lateral sin tendencia clara a medio plazo (2 meses), aunque bajista si comparamos más meses


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hasta 8, coño.



en 2,38 hay un pequeño gap

yo le gane 80 € pero la solté en 2€ esperaré a que se relaje


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Una pregunta técnica: ¿cómo interpretar un valor con el siguiente comportamiento?: gráfica con bajones considerables que siempre recupera en subidas que le cuestan muchos días; al final el comportamiento es lateral sin tendencia clara a medio plazo (2 meses), aunque bajista si comparamos más meses



hay que ver si esta haciendo una figura tecnica , sopoltes , resistencias e indicadoreh para hacerse una idea de a donde va el valor 

ese comportamiento me parece propio de un chicharro despues de llegar a lo mas jondo :


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Lo cierto es que los valores son muy altos actualmente. Me refiero a Apple. Pero no quiero contaminar el análisis con el nombre, es decir, viendo la gráfica nada más yo apostaría a ostias como panes



manzzana bajo mi humilde punto de vista tiene objetivo en 300 veldes , el gap que tiene en 506 no se cerrara aun , ese gap es la zanahoria


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Feb 2013)

Condor dijo:


> Lo cierto es que los valores son muy altos actualmente. Me refiero a Apple. Pero no quiero contaminar el análisis con el nombre, es decir, viendo la gráfica nada más yo apostaría a ostias como panes



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/389427-habeis-visto-ibex-35-febrero-2013-os-vai-a-kagar-cresting-everyday-y-jatopo-papertladin-y-acertar-87.html#post8290535

Esas hostias las vemos también algunos....

[*apple*] reloaded


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/389427-habeis-visto-ibex-35-febrero-2013-os-vai-a-kagar-cresting-everyday-y-jatopo-papertladin-y-acertar-87.html#post8290535
> 
> Esas hostias las vemos también algunos....
> 
> [*apple*] reloaded



eso no puede ser bueno :ouch:

aunque nasdaq100 parece tener un HCH de manuah y el composite un doble tesho tambien de manuah


----------



## atman (13 Feb 2013)

un post-un tirón- un post- un tirón... lo tengo en el /ignore y ni falta que me hace saber que escribe, basta con ver que lo ha hecho...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Feb 2013)

Buenos dias y tal,

a mi ciertamente no me vendria nada mal que escribiera hasta los 7750 del daxie y asi no tengo que venir mañana tampoco.

Apple es bajista desde que se inundaron los pronosticos de llegar a cotizar a 4 cifras. Por cierto que tal sus aparatejos? Merece la pena el air?


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2013)

Gamesa 2.19.......vaaaaamos coñooooooi


----------



## atman (13 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Gamesa 2.19.......vaaaaamos coñooooooi



A ver, a ver,... que para que llegue *hoy* a 8 la cosa va a ser complicada ¿eh? ::


----------



## LOLO08 (13 Feb 2013)

DIA en máximos historicos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Feb 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> se metió ud. finalmente en GDF?



Si andamos ahi metidos, la zona de salida acompañados por el agradable, cordial y lamentablemente muy bien dotado Pandoro esta en los under14 justos.

La zona de salida con una sonrisa y el dinero suficiente para pagar la proxima subida de iva o irpf durante unos 3 meses la situariamos en la zona de 18 euros.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Feb 2013)

8 puntos abajo el dax por culpa del Jato. Con lo que yo te aprecio escribe maldito Garfield.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 8 puntos abajo el dax por culpa del Jato. Con lo que yo te aprecio escribe maldito Garfield.



er dax va a bajar , bochelandia sufrira aun mas que en loa republica de weimar , contento señol chinorri :bla:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Feb 2013)

Joer con el peponismo. Ahora querrán cerrar el hueco y todo...


----------



## Krim (13 Feb 2013)

Vaya fiestorro pepónico...¡A mi plusvis, venid a mi! Es bonito ver verde en "todas" mis posiciones XD


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Feb 2013)

Hoy tiene pinta que va a ser un día...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Feb 2013)

Pues pasados los 1520...a los 1540


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2013)

No voy a vacilar mucho con Gamesa, enhorabuena a los premiados. El target está en 8 a medio plazo. Que no les quemen las plusvis.


----------



## atman (13 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues pasados los 1520...a los 1540



1531-33 veo yo... claro que como se pongan cashondos... los 1600 están ahí mismo, ni un 7%...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Feb 2013)

Hombre subir un 400% no esta nada mal. 

PD: Gatencio dame otra mano. 12 puntitos nada mas, librame de venir mañana y te juro que voy a comer el pollo ese al restaurante tuyo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> 1531-33 veo yo... claro que como se pongan cashondos... los 1600 están ahí mismo, ni un 7%...



Acabamos antes diciendo aquello de subira hasta que comience a bajar.

Por cierto los resultados han ido por encima de las previsiones en la mayoria de las empresas. Si to va bien, yo no se pa que guardo tanto atun.

PD: Hoy tiro la casa por la ventana y me como dos gambas, una de ellas roja de huelva, la otra eso si congelada.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hombre subir un 400% no esta nada mal.
> 
> PD: Gatencio dame otra mano. 12 puntitos nada mas, librame de venir mañana y te juro que voy a comer el pollo ese al restaurante tuyo.



el indice animal caera como fruta madura :abajo: 

no es mio pero les dire que le preparen el pollo con la receta creativa que lleva polonio


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Feb 2013)




----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Feb 2013)

yujuuuuuur fuera de mi etf doble del ibex.
ahora a esperar a TR a 39


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Feb 2013)

hay otro gap en 85xx? llegara???


----------



## atman (13 Feb 2013)

Pues... yo de momento le he metido 3 minicortos en casi-todo-lo-alto al SP. Ya veremos si me dan pal pelo...

Edito: en "casi-todo-lo-alto" o en "casi-toda-la-cara", SL 1527


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pues... yo de momento le he metido 3 minicortos en casi-todo-lo-alto al SP. Ya veremos si me dan pal pelo...
> 
> Edito: en "casi-todo-lo-alto" o en "casi-toda-la-cara", SL 1527



me cajooooo, ya me has picado y estoy por meter un doble inverso al ibex......
o mejor me estoy tranquilito?????


----------



## TenienteDan (13 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Acabamos antes diciendo aquello de subira hasta que comience a bajar.
> 
> Por cierto los resultados han ido por encima de las previsiones en la mayoria de las empresas. Si to va bien, yo no se pa que guardo tanto atun.
> 
> PD: Hoy tiro la casa por la ventana y me como dos gambas, una de ellas roja de huelva, la otra eso si congelada.



Hace unos días vi una conferencia de "inserte aquí nombre empresa de gestión de carteras tipo bestinver pero que no era bestinver" (no recuerdo si pusisteis el link aquí) fue muy interesante y ellos eran muy alcistas y desde luego ,que si las razones que argumentaban eran ciertas parecian argumentos convincentes:

Resumiendo. Las empresas a nivel mundial estaban ya en niveles de Beneficios pre Lehman (2008) y después de todas las restructuraciones de estos años, han bajado bastante los costes y por lo tanto es muy esperable, y la bolsa va de esto de lo que se espera, que los beneficios superen en los próximos años esos niveles de 2008 y de momento, según ellos, la bolsa no ha reflejado esta recuperación y nuevas expectativas de beneficios record.


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2013)

Ya está en el target de 1527. Ahora hay que buscar la vuelta pero solo posicionarse corto si se ven "maneras" en el intradía de horas.


----------



## ddddd (13 Feb 2013)

¿Momento para ir posicionándose en ACI aprovechando esta bajada intradiaria?


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Momento para ir posicionándose en ACI aprovechando esta bajada intradiaria?



Hay que esperar, aún tiene que dar señal de vuelta.


----------



## atman (13 Feb 2013)

US investigates coal exports over lawmakers&rsquo; concerns, but no royalty violations issued yet - The Washington Post

La duda no es si han vendido carbón en negro (demasiado fácil :rolleye. La duda es si serán capaces de demostrarlo para sancionarles.


----------



## ddddd (13 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> US investigates coal exports over lawmakers&rsquo; concerns, but no royalty violations issued yet - The Washington Post
> 
> La duda no es si han vendido carbón en negro (demasiado fácil :rolleye. La duda es si serán capaces de demostrarlo para sancionarles.



Momentos complicados para el carbón según parece...


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pues... yo de momento le he metido 3 minicortos en casi-todo-lo-alto al SP. Ya veremos si me dan pal pelo...
> 
> Edito: en "casi-todo-lo-alto" o en "casi-toda-la-cara", SL 1527



la suerte de la gacela :Aplauso:


----------



## atman (13 Feb 2013)

cerrados los minis con mini plusvis. tengo que salir... y no puedo esperar la cierre europeo.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> cerrados los minis con mini plusvis. tengo que salir... y no puedo esperar la cierre europeo.



suerte de la gacela y operativa de gacela , lo esperado :Aplauso:


----------



## sr.anus (13 Feb 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Mañana en busqueda del guano, intentaremos entrar en mapfre, y buscaremos romper los 16 en repsol. Ascopena



MAPFRE DE MI VIDA, repsol vaya racha, tiene menos fuerza que un pedo del jato


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2013)

habemus techo gringo y en europia lo tuvimos hace un par de semanas , no tengais piedad hordas bajistas :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No me gusta nada; no estamos en Marzo y sus Idus. Puede haber una caza de Osos, sin tregua.
> 
> Esto estaría bien con un desplome Jones-Sp del 30%



sp500 y dow jones todavia pueden estar haciendo el tonto un poco mas pero fijese en nasdaq composite y nasdaq100 :fiufiu:


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Feb 2013)

Y las solares (las de verdad, Solaria no cuenta) FIRST, TRINA, YINGLI, LDK.
Descansan para seguir subiendo ¿O me salgo? 
Miedo al vértigo de las gacelas, dejamos correr las pérdidas y nos queman las ganancias.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Feb 2013)

me encanta este tio:

"Rey sin par que crees provenir del testículo derecho del emperador Carlomagno cuando en realidad lo haces de pérfida bocamanga del genocida Franco", señalaba el artículo, aderezado con otras expresiones como "malversador de fondos públicos para pagar francachelas sexuales" o "impune muñidor de una descomunal fortuna personal". 

La fiscal Monfort asegura en su escrito que el acusado actuó "con el propósito de menoscabar y dañar el prestigio de la más alta representación del Estado" Martínez Inglés ha protagonizado otras polémicas. 

En el año 2003 fue llevado a juicio por participar en una manifestación contra la guerra de Irak vestido de uniforme y al año siguiente fue expulsado de la catedral de la Almudena tras colarse en la boda de los príncipes de Asturias. 

España es "una cloaca" 
"Se creen que soy un terrorista y soy un coronel que tiene mucha categoría, más que ellos, cuando ellos se meaban en los pantalones yo estaba pegando tiros en Ifni, jugándome el tipo en un unidad de comando, un poco de respeto, coño", dijo Martínez Inglés tras anunciar que no asistiría al juicio. 

El acusado añadió que España es "una cloaca llena de corruptos" y dijo que los jueces "no leen el periódico" y no sabe nada "de lo del elefante o lo de la Corinna".

acusaba al Rey de ser "el representante en España de la banda de borrachos, idiotas, descerebrados, cabrones, vagos y maleantes"


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Nasdaq está -50% de máximos; eso está muerto.
> 
> El Guano viene de las locomotoras que están en Máximos.
> 
> ...



es logico que ustec no lo vea


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me encanta este tio:
> 
> "Rey sin par que crees provenir del testículo derecho del emperador Carlomagno cuando en realidad lo haces de pérfida bocamanga del genocida Franco", señalaba el artículo, aderezado con otras expresiones como "malversador de fondos públicos para pagar francachelas sexuales" o "impune muñidor de una descomunal fortuna personal".
> 
> ...




si mis previsioneh sobre ejpain son correctas , al final alcanzareis el nivel de desesperacion necesario , crisistunida le llaman


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Feb 2013)

los deberes:

Sentimiento de Mercado


*Claca me va a matar* BULLISH


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ustec solo ve guano, y si es consecuente con ello, le deben estar haciendo un agujero en su caja de caudales.
> 
> 
> Están haciendo zumo de Osito de peluche; les dejaron abrir cortox en Ibex, les bajaron un poco el mercado para animar a los que abrieron los primeros cortox,.. y ya están en pérdidas (como medias) todos los peluches. Si suben el Ibex a 8700 este vto, la cacería habrá sido productiva.
> ...



idus de marzo anteriores no garantizan idus de marzo futuros


----------



## Hannibal (13 Feb 2013)

Go Mapfre go  me pongo en verde y a seguir esperando para vender, que esto promete


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2013)

Vaya rejón a las Gamesas, su padre.... A 2.26 la última vez.... Miro esto y a 2.17.

Normal,incluso que mañana baje algo para tomar impulso


----------



## atman (13 Feb 2013)

Ya heee vueeeltooo... 

Veo al SP indeciso, mejor dicho parece que está tratando de decidir en estos precios instantes... pasen y vean...

Off-topic: si les parece que la gasolina esta cara en ehpaña... miren este enlace, medido en dólares por gallon... si en espuña está a $7,06 (puesto número 22) el país más caro es Turquía con $9,89, seguido de Noruega (9,63) y Holanda (9,09).

Highest & Cheapest Gas Prices by Country: Global Gas Prices - Bloomberg


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2013)

Alguien sigue dentro?

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=PVA:SM


Pescanova 17,78


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ustec solo ve guano, y si es consecuente con ello, le deben estar haciendo un agujero en su caja de caudales.
> 
> 
> Están haciendo zumo de Osito de peluche; les dejaron abrir cortox en Ibex, les bajaron un poco el mercado para animar a los que abrieron los primeros cortox,.. y ya están en pérdidas (como medias) todos los peluches. Si suben el Ibex a 8700 este vto, la cacería habrá sido productiva.
> ...



No ve un huevo aunque venga envuelto en plástico. Por su tierra no saben aún lo que es el kinder ::

En hacha en esto de la inversiones ::


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2013)

Mucho cuidado con el mercado.

-El SP ha funcionado como decíamos en el 1524 de forma milimétrica.
-Lo que se está viendo en las solares es una vuelta en toda regla.
-El carbón está a puntito de despeñarse.
-Apple viene como canario de la mina.

Hay posibilidades reales de que estemos en vuelta de techo.


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Feb 2013)

Que les parece Europac?


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mucho cuidado con el mercado.
> 
> -El SP ha funcionado como decíamos en el 1524 de forma milimétrica.
> -Lo que se está viendo en las solares es una vuelta en toda regla.
> ...



noticias frescas señor ojos :ouch: 

a pesar de su lamentable estado , hoy MV a podido correlacionar los indices , ahora lo tengo


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Que les parece Europac?



En 2013 esta estimado que no consigan buenos resultados aun así no es una mala empresa, cuesta 200 mill y esta en un sector en crecimiento.

https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/PAC


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> noticias frescas señor ojos :ouch:
> 
> a pesar de su lamentable estado , hoy MV a podido correlacionar los indices , ahora lo tengo



Eres un crack, en los días alcistas este hilo está medio vacío (lo que gusta es el guano) pero siempre estás tú para alegrarlo.

Personalmente te agradezco hacer veraz el título de este hilo, el primero que abro.:o


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Eres un crack, en los días alcistas este hilo está medio vacío (lo que gusta es el guano) pero siempre estás tú para alegrarlo.
> 
> Personalmente te agradezco hacer veraz el título de este hilo, el primero que abro.:o



no me agradezca , pagueme :no:


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no me agradezca , pagueme :no:



Dígame dirección y para allá se la envío.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Dígame dirección y para allá se la envío.



spoiler coño :ouch:


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Feb 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Que les parece Europac?




Yo me salí a 2,60 hace poco (venía de 1,95) pero todavía puede tener recorrido hasta los 2,95.
Lleva una subida bastante vertical desde el 1,70. Tendrá que tomarse un respiro pronto pero si el mercado acompaña la veo bien.


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> spoiler coño :ouch:



And my heart starts beating, and my lungs start breathing and the voice in my head is swimming I'm alive ....


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2013)

Parece que lo tienen todo controlado. Nuevamente una vela sin amplitud. Esta tarde parecía que podían intentar irse hacia abajo pero no se ve volatilidad en VIX. De momento y siempre, ojos antes que cerebro. Y la colita bien guardada.


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2013)

Vean el video entero.

[YOUTUBE]bek1y2uiQGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vermer (13 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> And my heart starts beating, and my lungs start breathing and the voice in my head is swimming I'm alive ....




Supongo que eso es sólo por las gamusinas. Como las solares despunten también, y parece como que quieren..., estará intratable. Apiádese un poco del Jato, que anda jodidillo, y póngale una enfermera como dios manda.


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Supongo que eso es sólo por las gamusinas. Como las solares despunten también, y parece como que quieren..., estará intratable. Apiádese un poco del Jato, que anda jodidillo, y póngale una enfermera como dios manda.



El jatoprosito sabe que le aprecio y por eso le mando el mejor ganado de su comarca.

Es un ¿? que nos hace ganar mucho dinero porque es justo ir al contrario. Desde que dejó de subir charts y usar el konkorde .....


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Feb 2013)

Estas se van de after...

Cisco Earnings: 51 Cents EPS on $12.1 Billion Revenue vs. Expectations of 48 Cents EPS, $12.06 Billion Revenue


----------



## LOLO08 (13 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien sigue dentro?
> 
> PESCANOVA SA (PVA:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> ...



Mandeeee....


----------



## LOLO08 (13 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vean el video entero.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bek1y2uiQGA[/YOUTUBE]



Joer!!!! me ha gustado!!! 

Que mala POTRA...:´(


----------



## Cosme Oriol (13 Feb 2013)

Corrijanme si tal, pero ... punto.com, lehman ... ¿toca vendimiar otra vez? 

Gráfico del índice de S&P 500 - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## ponzi (13 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Mandeeee....



Vaya año que llevas figura A este paso vas a hacer pleno


----------



## LOLO08 (14 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya año que llevas figura A este paso vas a hacer pleno



Si, no me ván mal las compras en este año..pero... aún me lamo heridas producidas en batallas antiguas...


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (14 Feb 2013)

Ahora con más calma y releyendo el hilo, concretamente los mensajes de ayer tarde comentando las pérdidas anunciadas por Gamesa (superiores a su capitalización) y el apocalipsis pandoril que se avecinaba, debo decir que me alegro mucho de que los pronósticos fueran erróneos.

Ya que hicimos el gacelo en la entrada _triunfarr_ que nos llevó a tener que aguantar un -20% tras una entrada triunfal, por lo menos ahora habrá que comportarse como un onvre y aguantar también las ganancias. El objetivo es doble: los 8€ de cotización y el año de permanencia en la acción, para poder hacerle a Orejitas Montoro lo mismo que Kasparov a Karpov:


Spoiler









Fáquiu


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Ahora con más calma y releyendo el hilo, concretamente los mensajes de ayer tarde comentando las pérdidas anunciadas por Gamesa (superiores a su capitalización) y el apocalipsis pandoril que se avecinaba, debo decir que me alegro mucho de que los pronósticos fueran erróneos.
> 
> Ya que hicimos el gacelo en la entrada _triunfarr_ que nos llevó a tener que aguantar un -20% tras una entrada triunfal, por lo menos ahora habrá que comportarse como un onvre y aguantar también las ganancias. El objetivo es doble: los 8€ de cotización y el año de permanencia en la acción, para poder hacerle a Orejitas Montoro lo mismo que Kasparov a Karpov:
> 
> ...




Lo del año de permanencia, para llegar a 8, como que lo tienes asegurado


----------



## atman (14 Feb 2013)

...lo que no tiene asegurado es que un año sea suficiente para esa tirón Gamesín...

Por cierto, que se supone que los resultados de Cisco eran en el after, cabrrnes.

En fín, cuando pretendes estar en todas las salsas, inevitablemente te pierdes cosas.

Para los tramperos de osos al menos en el SP. Yo diría que mañana no. Tal vez el viernes. Pienso que ya sólo quedan dos tipos de plantígrados en el mercado, los que todavía no han entrado (swing) y los que se han salido con esa vela antes del cierre (trade). Así que si quieren su dinero, van a tener que poner algo más de cebo en la trampa y esperar a que se confien. Tampoco hará falta mucho, que los osos llevamos tiempo en ayunas y hay ganas... por ejemplo, cerrarse el gap del día 8 sería algo para jugar incluso en intra sin más complicaciones. Los 1495 supongo que ya requieren de más trabajo y un amago por debajo de eso podría a todos a por salmón.

Cuidadín, que esos toros son bichos mu malos...

PD: Ven como lo de Gamesa estaba descontado?


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Si, no me ván mal las compras en este año..pero... aún me lamo heridas producidas en batallas antiguas...



De los errores siempre se aprende.Lo mas importante es sobrevivir y aprender a no perder tu patrimonio que tanto esfuerzo te ha costado acumular.Miga a miga la hormiga lleno su despensa


----------



## amago45 (14 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vean el video entero.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bek1y2uiQGA[/YOUTUBE]



gran final


----------



## Lechu (14 Feb 2013)

Buenos dias


El BdE da marcha atrás y levanta las sanciones a los superdepósitos - elConfidencial.com


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos y ejpertitos 

hoy tenemos a cipango entrando en recesion tecnica , cada dia que pasa nos acerca mas a la depresion economica , el imprimir se va a acabar :bla:


----------



## explorador (14 Feb 2013)

? Por qué han suspendido a Bankia ?


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Feb 2013)

Por que no ha estudiao


----------



## peseteuro (14 Feb 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Por que no ha estudiao



Ella dice que si ha estudiado pero que le tenía manía el profe


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Por que no ha estudiao



pido baneo , lefazo , garrote vil y coche bomba en el funeral para el insigne forero


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Feb 2013)

bankia - La CNMV suspende la cotización de Bankia - 14/02/13 en Infomercados


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Feb 2013)

Señor MV, ustec ya tiene bastante con lo suyo, miau.



peseteuro dijo:


> Ella dice que si ha estudiado pero que le tenía manía el profe



Entonces será que alguien no ha hecho los deberes.

Había que esperar un Rato para la operación bandoneón.


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2013)

Buenos dias

Ibex modo troll

Y los bajistas preguntandose.....por que???


----------



## LOLO08 (14 Feb 2013)

Felicidades para los Técnicos reunidos

Tcnicas Reunidas se adjudica un contrato de 1.100 millones de dlares en Rusia,Empresas, expansion.com

Chicharrillo NATRA vuelve a la carga :Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Feb 2013)

media carga de tr vendida con un 4.5% de plusv


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Felicidades para los Técnicos reunidos
> 
> Tcnicas Reunidas se adjudica un contrato de 1.100 millones de dlares en Rusia,Empresas, expansion.com



jejejejejeje


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2013)

La definición de despiojarse la pueden ver en gamesa.

En media hora, apertura 2,185......la bajan a 2,055 y otra vez la suben a 2,19.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Feb 2013)

fuera del todo, me salto el stop proffit.... a por otra cosa o esperar que baje para entrar otra vez.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Felicidades para los Técnicos reunidos
> 
> Tcnicas Reunidas se adjudica un contrato de 1.100 millones de dlares en Rusia,Empresas, expansion.com





LÁNGARO dijo:


> jejejejejeje


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2013)

se acabo el rebotito en la importante plaza financiera africana :no:

pero ahora veremos como se abren las puertas del infierno en plena calle del muro :baba:


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Feb 2013)

Janus 
Socorro: que hago con las Gamusinas, aguanto o vendo ya ienso:


Edito. No meda la gana de venderlas, si han tenido este subidón por algo será, ya volveán a 2,25


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2013)

arrepentios y soltad to el papel :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Feb 2013)

Toma hostiazo


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Toma hostiazo



y lo que te rondara pandoro


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Feb 2013)

dentro de bankia a .35 1000 eurillos, a ver que pasa....

cojonudo fuera a .39

ouchhhh .41:ouch:


----------



## juanfer (14 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y lo que te rondara pandoro



Al final jato vas a tener razon. El PIB de Francia y Alemania estan en negativo, asi que nos vamos al guano de los guanos.


----------



## Krim (14 Feb 2013)

Tu ten a mano la vaselina...


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Janus
> Socorro: que hago con las Gamusinas, aguanto o vendo ya ienso:
> 
> 
> Edito. No meda la gana de venderlas, si han tenido este subidón por algo será, ya volveán a 2,25



Nos ha hecho el lio la gamusina.....ha coincidido con el bajon del ibex.....pero fijate, cuando el ibex bajaba un 1,5%..... gamesa bajaba tres veces mas.

Ahora está manteniéndose bien.

Yo las voy a aguantar hasta 1,98 o asi....si me echan pues me han echado....ire sucesivamente subiendo el stop....si llega a 2,30....pues en vez de venderlas en 1,98 las vendo en 2,10 y asi ad eternumo


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Feb 2013)

bankia esta recuperando toda la diferencia con la que ha salido


----------



## atman (14 Feb 2013)

bueeeenoo.... pues hasta aquí hemos llegado... ¿no?
Tal vez 50 puntitos más abajo?

Ahora a por los oggetivos FranneRiles...


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2013)

Ajetreo agarrese a las orejas si le da a esto por irse de 2.19 para abajo


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Feb 2013)

Nada, nada ya se fue al principio de la sesión y recuperó

Tengo el stop en 2,09 veremos si salta


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2013)

Iberdrola va amortizar y recomprar acciones,van por el buen camino


http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas...8407-millones-de-euros-en-2012-un-13-mas.html


----------



## villares (14 Feb 2013)

Interesante 
Buffett y 3G Capital compran Heinz por 28.000 millones de dólares - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Feb 2013)

villares dijo:


> Interesante
> Buffett y 3G Capital compran Heinz por 28.000 millones de dólares - elEconomista.es



Subidón del 19% en el pre


----------



## villares (14 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Subidón del 19% en el pre



Suele pagar entre un 10-30% de premium.

Did Warren Buffett Consider Acquiring Kellogg, Heinz? | Benzinga

Este tio no tiene miedo a Pandoro, xq sera?


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2013)

Hay euros que es mejor no ganar

http://www.eleconomista.es/mercados...La-CNMV-suspende-la-cotizacion-de-Bankia.html

Mucho ojo que el día menos pensado bloquearan el valor y cuando vuelva a cotizar lo veréis a un céntimo. Aviso huir del acordeón que se avecina


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Janus
> Socorro: que hago con las Gamusinas, aguanto o vendo ya ienso:
> 
> 
> Edito. No meda la gana de venderlas, si han tenido este subidón por algo será, ya volveán a 2,25



Decisión personal pero hay que poner la vista en 8 en el largo plazo. La primera resistencia de entidad está sobre los 3 euros.

La subida de los últimos días es con mucho volumen y se ve que cuesta hacer realizaciones de plusvis. Puede ser dinero de largo plazo.

Piensen que hay mucho dinero que ha entrado entre 1,2 y 1,6 aprox y que no está saliendo haciendo plusvalías.

Le ha venido muy bien salir del IBEX porque así se ha parado la sangría de dinero saliente por réplica de índices.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> dentro de bankia a .35 1000 eurillos, a ver que pasa....
> 
> cojonudo fuera a .39
> 
> ouchhhh .41:ouch:



Antes que en Bankia, quizá sea mejor un depósito a años vista en ING Direct y gastarse después el dinero en EuroVegas.::

Bankia cualquier día puede amanecerse con un -40%.


----------



## ddddd (14 Feb 2013)

Janus, ¿sigues viendo alcista a Trina Solar o lo de ayer indica posible vuelta atrás en el valor?

Muchas gracias por tu esfuerzo en echarnos una mano en este mundillo.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Nos ha hecho el lio la gamusina.....ha coincidido con el bajon del ibex.....pero fijate, cuando el ibex bajaba un 1,5%..... gamesa bajaba tres veces mas.
> 
> Ahora está manteniéndose bien.
> 
> Yo las voy a aguantar hasta 1,98 o asi....si me echan pues me han echado....ire sucesivamente subiendo el stop....si llega a 2,30....pues en vez de venderlas en 1,98 las vendo en 2,10 y asi ad eternumo



En el riesgo va el reward. Yo como quiero x por mucho, voy a aguantar mecha. Los 1,07 me lo permiten. 

Por favor, cuando salgan dejen cerrada la puerta para que no haya ruido y esto pueda seguir subiendo.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Janus, ¿sigues viendo alcista a Trina Solar o lo de ayer indica posible vuelta atrás en el valor?
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu esfuerzo en echarnos una mano en este mundillo.



Hay que tener mucho cuidado porque las velas del 8 y 13 de febrero son importantes. Tienen mensaje para quien lo quiera ver y escuchar.

Ahora es importante tener prudencia y aplicar "antes ojos que cerebro".

Si no estropean la figura actual, puede tener mucho recorrido alcista pero ahora está en discernir si jode o no esa figura.

El carbón ni tocarlo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Antes que en Bankia, quizá sea mejor un depósito a años vista en ING Direct y gastarse después el dinero en EuroVegas.::
> 
> Bankia cualquier día puede amanecerse con un -40%.



pero si se le puede hacer un intra de solo unos minutos, es cojonudo.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2013)

Tenemos que ver SAN a 5,2 euros. Es razonable según el timeframe diario.


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pero si se le puede hacer un intra de solo unos minutos, es cojonudo.



Hasta el dia que ya no lo sea y pierdas el 90% de lo que hayas metido en 10 min.Quien bebe lejia puede que no le pase nada con 1 o 2 gotas pero te aseguro que en algun momento tomara la gota de no retorno.A mi me pueden decir que duplicare el capital en unos minutos que como vea alguna probabilidad de perder todo mi patrimonio no entrare.En esta profesion lo mas importante es sobrevivir


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 Feb 2013)

Como dicen en procesion "al cielo con ella"...Alpha Natural Resources, inc. Pre-Market Trading - NASDAQ.com ..on tanto corto cubriendo posis..como lo veis?


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 Feb 2013)

"Elegir acciones individuales sin una idea de lo que estás buscando en como atravesar una fábrica de dinamita con una cerilla encendida. Puedes sobrevivir, pero sigues siendo un idiota", *Joel Greenblatt *:rolleye:


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hasta el dia que ya no lo sea y pierdas el 90% de lo que hayas metido en 10 min.Quien bebe lejia puede que no le pase nada con 1 o 2 gotas pero te aseguro que en algun momento tomara la gota de no retorno.A mi me pueden decir que duplicare el capital en unos minutos que como vea alguna probabilidad de perder todo mi patrimonio no entrare.En esta profesion lo mas importante es sobrevivir



tienes razon, para eso pones un stop.
pero bankia pones una orden de compra con -15% sobre el valor actual, si se ejecuta esperas, si sigue bajando vendes y si sube tambien.

ademas son 1000 euros, si bajara un 100% (que es una putada) pierdes 1000 (que conste que para mi es dinero).

bueno no se si me entendeis, yo hoy le he ganado 120 euros en 10 minutos y estoy feliz.

mañana perderé 200 y estaré cabreado, pero eso es problema de mi "futuro yo".


----------



## gamba (14 Feb 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Primero se posiciona el opciones Call y luego entra el Fondo comprando la empresa.
> 
> El Pellizco en las Opciones es para Obras de Caridad de su fundación.



El mismo que dijo que los derivados eran "armas de destruccion masiva", jodo con el abuelete, y eso no es insider trading?


----------



## atman (14 Feb 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Puedes indicar los Objetivos de Fran?



Máximo anual en este semestre en 9400.


----------



## vermer (14 Feb 2013)

Janus, menudo arreón de las carboneras. ¿fake?


----------



## atman (14 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Iberdrola va amortizar y recomprar acciones, *van por el buen camino*
> 
> 
> Iberdrola ganó 2.840,7 millones de euros en 2012, un 1,3% más - elEconomista.es



Tenía alguna duda que iban por el buen camino? 

Queda algún muerto detrás de alguna cortina, pero no creo que se vaya a notar demasiado cuando salga.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Feb 2013)

como esto cierre en verde..........


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2013)

Otro hedge fund que sale de Apple 

Barry Rosenstein de JANA Partners ha vendido toda su participación en Apple, según el documento 13F del cuarto trimestre de 2012 remitido a la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores.



Al final del tercer trimestre, el hedge fund mantenía en cartera 143.148 acciones del gigante de la tecnología.

Omega Advisors, de Leon Cooperman, también vendió todas sus acciones de Apple en el último trimestre.

Aunque Apple siempre ha sido un valor favorito para los hedge funds, parece ser que está perdiendo ese componente de glamour entre los grandes inversores.


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Tenía alguna duda que iban por el buen camino?
> 
> Queda algún muerto detrás de alguna cortina, pero no creo que se vaya a notar demasiado cuando salga.



No me esperaba que iban a recomprar acciones lo cual es una buena noticia, no hay bolsillo que aguante5 años de dilucion del capital via scrip div, al menos aunque sea poco parte de ese papel se quitara de la circulacion.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Feb 2013)

felicidades a los que han aguantado Gamesa


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2013)

Ajetreo estaba claro que de la zona de negociación del 2,19 - 2,20 tenía que romper arriba o abajo....2,26:fiufiu:


Los cabrones la han movido entre 2,05 y 2,26 hoy.

De momento...a ver si sigue tirando, coñoo!!:baba:


----------



## FranR (14 Feb 2013)

Cuidado con las enganchadas ahora hamijos: 350 puntos abajo harían mucho daño y no nos saldríamos del guión.

En alguna entrada del blog lo dije hace dos o tres días. Posible zona de Pull para un touch and go a nivel HS

Sigo con lo mío, les leo en la distancia.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tenemos que ver SAN a 5,2 euros. Es razonable según el timeframe diario.



Janus, ¿hablas de corto plazo?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (14 Feb 2013)

Estando como esta Gamesa, nadie ha preguntado por Claca?

Claca , salvanos con tus gráficos por favor !!!


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Estando como esta Gamesa, nadie ha preguntado por Claca?
> 
> Claca , salvanos con tus gráficos por favor !!!



2,28 ay gamesita, sigue así....:cook:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (14 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> 2,28 ay gamesita, sigue así....:cook:



Paulistano, tu q explicacion le ves a esto?

No puede ser solamente por llevar la contraria al Jato.::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Paulistano, tu q explicacion le ves a esto?
> 
> No puede ser solamente por llevar la contraria al Jato.::


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Paulistano, tu q explicacion le ves a esto?
> 
> No puede ser solamente por llevar la contraria al Jato.::



Opino como el pirata, es el jato!!

A 1,95 dijo que era venta clara....lleva ya más del 15% de rentabilidad desde que el Jato habló:Aplauso:


Explicación alguna habrá, por los foros de invertia he leido que las gacelas están vendiendo y están cogiendo papel los que todos sabemos, que si OPA, que si ya pasó igual que de 4 a 7 euros estuvo subiendo 20 días seguidos....que si la abuela fuma, que han reducido la deuda...que si algo gordo se cuece...:cook:

Elija8:


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Janus, menudo arreón de las carboneras. ¿fake?



De momento ANR ha dicho que va a perder menos dinero de lo que estimaban los analistas, pero pierde dinero por lo que serán las previsiones de demanda las que manden.

El resto no está especialmente pepónico hoy.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Janus, ¿hablas de corto plazo?



Ni idea, simplemente digo que ahí hay un buen nivel de soporte y si baja ahí no cambia para nada el panorama. De hecho, sería bueno desde el punto de vista técnico al respecto de la figura de amplio suelo que está trabajándose.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Feb 2013)

Bueno lo del jato puede que no este del todo lejos con la realidad.

Mirado friamente es un valor con una revalorizacion del 100% desde agosto. Enhorabuena al sr.Janus/janus porque entro practicamente al tick del cambio de tendencia. Es un valor con gente tan pillada que los valores psicologicos marcan mucho en una compañia tirando a chicharrera.

¿Cuanta gente no ha entrado en la zona de 1-2 euros y si lo hace ahora porque confiaban que pasar de los 2 euros los devuelve a la senda alcista?
Es lo que dice el Jato, mucha gacela tenia a Gamesa en 2 venta, bien, filtrando un poco por encima de 2 mucha gente entrara.

Yo tendria miedo de que en las proximas sesiones no hubiera un latigazo a la baja, porque asi se quitarian el peso gacelero para subir limpios de polvo y paja, escama y mucho que no la hayan opado si pretendian subir.

Ojo con gamesa que solo con ver su cotizacion forma parte del selecto club de la cueva de ali baba y los cuarenta ladrones.

PD: En lo mio salto el sp del daxitin porque el gato conocedor de su poder lo utiliza a desgana y ya no funciona. Pero he conseguido librarme de venir mañana.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Feb 2013)

En el dax parece que la jugada sea repetir lo acontecido en finales septiembre. finales noviembre, pero a diferencia de entonces ahora el volumen es menor. Lo que explica que Mr.P este con los extras del gallo claudio en version original junto con las tomas falsas.

La liga de las sombras, aka cruce eurusd, demanda la presencia de nuestro Batman. Creo yo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Feb 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Janus, ¿hablas de corto plazo?



Me conformo simplemente que mañana le haga honor al color corporativo. Aunque solo sea por lo de Saenz.


----------



## atman (14 Feb 2013)

¿qué les inspira este precioso gráfico del SP mensual? :8: : : :S :´(


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo tendria miedo de que en las proximas sesiones *no hubiera un latigazo a la baja,* porque asi se quitarian el peso gacelero para subir limpios de polvo y paja, escama y mucho que no la hayan opado si pretendian subir.



Sr. Chinito, ese latigazo, o más bien, un latigazo así se produjo cuando superó por primera vez el psicológico 2....tocó 2,10 creo recordar y de ahí a 1,58.

A partir de ahí disparada hasta los 2,28 actuales.

Cree que harán más limpia? Otra vez?ienso:

Ok con lo de los 40 ladrones....:Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Feb 2013)

Ah pues si ya se produjo, estoy totalmente desconectado de Gamesa. Lo que mosquea de este tipo de empresas es que si se giran hacia la viabilidad y los beneficios son facilmente opables y no ha sido el caso, o no lo es de momento. Yo me andaria con ojo.

Pero ya digo que yo Gamesa se de ella por lo que leo aqui.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> ¿qué les inspira este precioso gráfico del SP mensual? :8: : : :S :´(



Que a la tercera va la vencida ooooooooooooooo
no hay dos sin tres.


----------



## Cascooscuro (14 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> ¿qué les inspira este precioso gráfico del SP mensual? :8: : : :S :´(



No nos lo pondran tan facil...


----------



## TenienteDan (14 Feb 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> No nos lo pondran tan facil...



Eso iba a decir, parece demasiado evidente. El escenario leoncio ideal sería un empuje bien fuerte por encima de los máximos históricos y cuando todos los analistos y medios digan la gran frase "en subida libre ya que no tiene resistencias por arriba"... CATACROCK! y :X.


----------



## atman (14 Feb 2013)

jajaja... ahora aislen sólo la pata de subida, luego si puedo les pongo la foto...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> ¿qué les inspira este precioso gráfico del SP mensual? :8: : : :S :´(



Amigo atman, lo veo y lo subo a:








Winter is coming......


fast!


edito: Si nos vamos patas abajo a la parte inferior del canal van a haber enculadas, lloros y demás a punta pala ::


----------



## tarrito (14 Feb 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Eso iba a decir, parece demasiado evidente. El escenario leoncio ideal sería un empuje bien fuerte por encima de los máximos históricos y cuando todos los analistos y medios digan la gran frase "en subida libre ya que no tiene resistencias por arriba"... CATACROCK! y :X.


----------



## Cantor (14 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ...Pero he conseguido librarme de venir mañana.



usted ya lleva muchos viernes que no viene y no nos deleita con su prosa y anécdotas de vendedor en la bmw de marbella... muy mal :no::no:

a ver si vamos a tener que opar el dax entero pa hacerle volver al redil 

honorable, usted nos ayudará, verdad? :fiufiu:


----------



## kemao2 (14 Feb 2013)

Triple techo con minimos decrecientes , ausencia total de volumen en las subidas y maximos de muchos años. 


Mas claro agua. 




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Amigo atman, lo veo y lo subo a:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





atman dijo:


> ¿qué les inspira este precioso gráfico del SP mensual? :8: : : :S :´(


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno lo del jato puede que no este del todo lejos con la realidad.
> 
> Mirado friamente es un valor con una revalorizacion del 100% desde agosto. Enhorabuena al sr.Janus/janus porque entro practicamente al tick del cambio de tendencia. Es un valor con gente tan pillada que los valores psicologicos marcan mucho en una compañia tirando a chicharrera.
> 
> ...




Cuando de señal de salida, lo haré sin dudarlo. No soy sospechoso de no saltar incluso en marcha.

Efectivamente es de esperar un latigazo a la baja en los próximos días y puede ser un latigazo importante. Lleva subiendo sin parar en pocos días desde seseinta y tantos céntimos más abajo.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> ¿qué les inspira este precioso gráfico del SP mensual? :8: : : :S :´(



El máximo real está unos 40 pipos más arriba. La figura es tan relevante que se puede ir perfectamente un 4% por arriba y no ha pasado nada. Igual que la "extensión" del IBEX en los dieciseilmiles.


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2013)

El SP lo tienen muy controlado, así se ve en las últimas velas (las de esta semana). Si supera los 1524, que va a estar difícil en teoría, le pueden dar un paseo hasta 1540 como si nada.


----------



## Perchas (14 Feb 2013)

Quiero comprar 50,00 € de acciones de Bankia a 0,1 céntimos, Como y donde se puede comprar?.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Amigo atman, lo veo y lo subo a:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



parece que ya estais a lo que debeis estar ejpertitos , aunque tarde ya es un logro que os hayais enterado del grafico ajustado a la inflacion :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2013)

.............


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> .............


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2013)

los gringos estan ante resistencia mas grande de todos los tiempos y a riesgo de que se me tilde de catastrofista les dire que lo tienen ahi en espera de la guerra :8:

advertidos quedais :no:


----------



## burbufilia (14 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos estan ante resistencia mas grande de todos los tiempos y a riesgo de que se me tilde de catastrofista les dire que lo tienen ahi en espera de la guerra :8:
> 
> advertidos quedais :no:



No obstante, la bala alcista que le queda a la US RV que superaría máximos sería el factor monetización: el papel ha de ir a algún sitio.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> No obstante, la bala alcista que le queda a la US RV que superaría máximos sería el factor monetización: el papel ha de ir a algún sitio.



por poder puede pero ante semejante resistencia se impone una correccion gorda


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



A mucha honra ya soy propietario pirata  Ademas existen bastantes probabilidades de haber realizado la transaccion con otro burbujista.


----------



## burbufilia (14 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por poder puede pero ante semejante resistencia se impone una correccion gorda



Lo que creo que viene en el horizonte, no digo que sea mañana o pasado, sino que simplemente lo verán nuestros ojos, será una superación de resistencias y subidas libres a lo bestia, pero que el ganador de la jugada será el petróleo y los metales. 

Subirá el índice, pero otros activos subirán más, porque lo que bajará será la moneda. El planeta está monetizando. Es probable que en menos de 5 años el reino de Hispanistán grave con IVA 21% (o superior si se inventan el IVA de lujo) la compraventa de oro para esquilmar con tranquilidad.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Feb 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Lo que creo que viene en el horizonte, no digo que sea mañana o pasado, sino que simplemente lo verán nuestros ojos, será una superación de resistencias y subidas libres a lo bestia, pero que el ganador de la jugada será el petróleo y los metales.
> 
> Subirá el índice, pero otros activos subirán más, porque lo que bajará será la moneda. El planeta está monetizando. Es probable que en menos de 5 años el reino de Hispanistán grave con IVA 21% (o superior si se inventan el IVA de lujo) la compraventa de oro para esquilmar con tranquilidad.



pues justamente lo contrario a lo que piensa humildisimo servidor


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mucha honra ya soy propietario pirata  Ademas existen bastantes probabilidades de haber realizado la transaccion con otro burbujista.



Se lo puse porque solo veo puntos suspensivos en su post


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se lo puse porque solo veo puntos suspensivos en su post



Ya lo quite porque habia algun dato que me podia identificar.No me arrepiento de la zona,esta de lujo para ir con la bici o para tener un perro.


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya lo quite porque habia algun dato que me podia identificar.No me arrepiento de la zona,esta de lujo para ir con la bici o para tener un perro.



Un perro.... Que envidia

¿Conoce los bullmastiff? 

Nuestra Camada Chuches de Castro-Castalia, Regaliz, Piruleta y Pica-Pica


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> No obstante, la bala alcista que le queda a la US RV que superaría máximos sería el factor monetización: el papel ha de ir a algún sitio.



Ese es el gran riesgo. Está todo todo tan tan claro que por evidente que parezca .... puede haber fake muy fácilmente. Incluso aunque haya vuelta guanera .... lo podrían estirar hasta 1650 antes de darlo la vuelta. Ganar dinero es siempre muy difícil y más en los grandes suelos y en los grandes techos puesto que hay que estar dispuesto a asumir "contras" importantes porque los bandazos para apear a la peña son muy grandes y constantes.

Y sí, efectivamente hay más dinero que nunca y a algún sitio tiene que ir. De los bonos terminará saliendo y más con la mierda de retribución que da el Bund. Y cuando salga irá a algún sitio como el petroleo, los metales o la bolsa directamente. Incluso en el petroleo, el oro y la plata .... tienen grandes representantes en bolsa que ganarían muchísimo tamaño y moverían los índices (como están haciendo hoy las tecnológicas).


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Un perro.... Que envidia
> 
> ¿Conoce los bullmastiff?
> 
> Nuestra Camada Chuches de Castro-Castalia, Regaliz, Piruleta y Pica-Pica



Un crimen meter eso en un pisoienso:

Para eso un bichon, yorkie, shitzu, etc....


----------



## Claca (14 Feb 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Estando como esta Gamesa, nadie ha preguntado por Claca?
> 
> Claca , salvanos con tus gráficos por favor !!!



A ver, mi opinión no es ni mucho menos palabra sagrada, que de hecho y como es lógico me equivoco con relativa frecuencia, pero ahí va, GAMESA:







En perspectiva de medio plazo, si aguanta los 1,70, apunta a los 2,70.


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Un perro.... Que envidia
> 
> ¿Conoce los bullmastiff?
> 
> Nuestra Camada Chuches de Castro-Castalia, Regaliz, Piruleta y Pica-Pica



Que chulosPero esos no se hacen muy grandes?Primero tengo que reformar el piso


----------



## bertok (14 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Un crimen meter eso en un pisoienso:
> 
> Para eso un bichon, yorkie, shitzu, etc....


----------



## bertok (14 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que chulosPero esos no se hacen muy grandes?Primero tengo que reformar el piso



¿dónde te has pillado el zulo?.

Si quieres por mp.


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


>



La verdad que tienes unos perros muy chulos.En mi caso no se si sera mejor algo mas manejable como un cocker,fosterrier,beagle o algun perro de tamaño medio de alguna protectora?


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2013)

.............


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> A ver, mi opinión no es ni mucho menos palabra sagrada, que de hecho y como es lógico me equivoco con relativa frecuencia, pero ahí va, GAMESA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se te ha dado la vuelta el número, son 7,20.ehhh


----------



## Janus (14 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿dónde te has pillado el zulo?.
> 
> Si quieres por mp.



Como te diga que ha sido en Sanchinarro ............... te pega algo ::


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> A ver, mi opinión no es ni mucho menos palabra sagrada, que de hecho y como es lógico me equivoco con relativa frecuencia, pero ahí va, GAMESA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya v que esta formando


----------



## paulistano (14 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


>


----------



## ponzi (14 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Como te diga que ha sido en Sanchinarro ............... te pega algo ::



Jajaja esta vez se ha librado del susto.Ya he dicho la zona en otro post


----------



## bertok (14 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La verdad que tienes unos perros muy chulos.En mi caso no se si sera mejor algo mas manejable como un cocker,fosterrier,beagle o algun perro de tamaño medio de alguna protectora?



Vete a una protectora, no serás capaz de aguantar la mirada a unos de esos animalitos.

Harás una buena acción y no te arrepentirás nunca.


----------



## wetpiñata (14 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La verdad que tienes unos perros muy chulos.En mi caso no se si sera mejor algo mas manejable como un cocker,fosterrier,beagle o algun perro de tamaño medio de alguna protectora?



Extraño concepto de lo manejable tiene. Sólo le falta un chou chou. Esos perros van más a su aire que Mari Trini...


----------



## bertok (14 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Como te diga que ha sido en Sanchinarro ............... te pega algo ::



Vaya hostias que os hemos dado, capullos ::::::


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Feb 2013)

janus que le ha parecido SPWR (esta en modo cohete)

y FSLR enfrentandose a lo que parece ser un techo como comfirme, mother of god


----------



## atman (15 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El SP lo tienen muy controlado, así se ve en las últimas velas (las de esta semana). Si supera los 1524, que va a estar difícil en teoría, le pueden dar un paseo hasta 1540 como si nada.



Según lo veo yo, 1552-54. Ahí, parada y vuelta.

A falta de un espectrómetro de lotes de cierta precisión, puede encajar todo mu bien.

El problema es que ya estamos muy cerca. Demasiado para que la cifra sea la buena. Así que, o tenemos ya un pequeño pullback adicional para irnos del tirón a la cifra. O seguimos como estamos, a poquitos, para asaltarla con dureza... o...


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2013)

La mano buena no está ahora en los largos.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2013)

guanos dias de viernes inicial


----------



## pollastre (15 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias de viernes inicial



Buenos días, Don Gatencio.

¿Mejoró Ud. ya de su gripe? La última vez que le ví, se diría que había pillado Ud. un trancazo de _envergadura_ ::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Buenos días, Don Gatencio.
> 
> ¿Mejoró Ud. ya de su gripe? La última vez que le ví, se diría que había pillado Ud. un trancazo de _envergadura_ ::



.
CREO que el termómetro le marca ahora mismo 1515 gringopuntos de fiebre, aunque algo ha mejorado desde los 1521 de ayer. En cualquier caso nefastos para la papergripe.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Buenos días, Don Gatencio.
> 
> ¿Mejoró Ud. ya de su gripe? La última vez que le ví, se diría que había pillado Ud. un trancazo de _envergadura_ ::



no me venga con mariconadas :no: y si MV esta mucho mejor , ahora con mi sopa levantamuertos a base de gengibre voy a quedar como nuevo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Buenos días, Don Gatencio.
> 
> ¿Mejoró Ud. ya de su gripe? La última vez que le ví, se diría que había pillado Ud. un trancazo de _envergadura_ ::



Trolling the Troll.....


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> CREO que el termómetro le marca ahora mismo 1515 gringopuntos de fiebre, aunque algo ha mejorado desde los 1521 de ayer. En cualquier caso nefastos para la papergripe.



no hay temor entre las hordas bajistas , la configuracion del sp500 es tipica de techo , si lo quisieran llevar mucho mas parriba tendrian que haber corregido para despiojar


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Buenos días, Don Gatencio.
> 
> ¿Mejoró Ud. ya de su gripe? La última vez que le ví, se diría que había pillado Ud. un trancazo de _envergadura_ ::




¿cuándo acabe de operar puede poner un informe de situación?

por cierto, el elefante del daxie salio sin apuros


----------



## LOLO08 (15 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Happy day!!
> 
> NATRA ( mi chicharrón preferido!): Haciendo un suelo en 1,30 para continuar subiendo.
> 
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (15 Feb 2013)

Repsol no va cara al aire. Pero sigo en mis trece. Repsol a menos de 16 euros es una apuesta buena sí o sí. Lo que no sé es si la disfrutarán mis hijos.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> LOLO08 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Happy day!!
> ...


----------



## LOLO08 (15 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> LOLO08 dijo:
> 
> 
> > el castigo por autoquoteo es baneo , lefazo , garrote vil y coche bomba en el funeral :no:
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> muertoviviente dijo:
> 
> 
> > Minino, esa frase ya la tiene repetida :X
> ...


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Feb 2013)

posibilidades del verde???


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> posibilidades del verde???



efecto vencimiento namas :no:


----------



## LOLO08 (15 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Repsol no va cara al aire. Pero sigo en mis trece. Repsol a menos de 16 euros es una apuesta buena sí o sí. Lo que no sé es si la disfrutarán mis hijos.



Ok..si..así lo veo yo, no está cara. En algún momento tiene que:

a.- O romper hacia abajo el canal en el que está inmerso ( hoy , está justamente tocando el suelo).

b.- O repetir por 5ª vez el rebote, respetar el canal y subida al entorno de los 17.6.

Muy fácil no???!!!

Me inclino más por la opción b.- A costa de comerme un marrón

Pd: estoy a un tris de aumentar exposición:|

Pd2: Dicho y hecho. Que la suerte me acompañe


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2013)

Meanwhile, in bankia's stockholder home....


----------



## wetpiñata (15 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> efecto vencimiento namas :no:



En esas estamos...


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Meanwhile, in bankia's stockholder home....



les estan masejeando la prostata


----------



## hombre-mosca (15 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Meanwhile, in bankia's stockholder home....



El gacelus hispanicus hispaliense es el unico animal que puede dar mas del 100% de la carne que tiene invertida, no lo menosprecie de esa manera.

¿Qué pueden esperar los accionistas, los dueños de preferentes y los bajistas en Bankia? - CincoDías.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Feb 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> El gacelus hispanicus hispaliense es el unico animal que puede dar mas del 100% de la carne que tiene invertida, no lo menosprecie de esa manera.
> 
> ¿Qué pueden esperar los accionistas, los dueños de preferentes y los bajistas en Bankia? - CincoDías.com


----------



## ddddd (15 Feb 2013)

Dear Trina Solar Limited (ADR) (TSL), I’m Back! – Billionaire Ken Griffin - Insider Monkey

Buenas noticias para Trina Solar.


----------



## hombre-mosca (15 Feb 2013)

............


----------



## hombre-mosca (15 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



mucho mejor.


----------



## villares (15 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Ok..si..así lo veo yo, no está cara. En algún momento tiene que:
> 
> Pd: estoy a un tris de aumentar exposición:|
> 
> Pd2: Dicho y hecho. Que la suerte me acompañe



GAIL places non-binding bid for Repsol LNG asset | Reuters


----------



## LOLO08 (15 Feb 2013)

villares dijo:


> GAIL places non-binding bid for Repsol LNG asset | Reuters



Aún no se ha cerrado el trato

Repsol no consigue cerrar an la venta de su negocio de GNL por el bajo inters de algunos activos,Empresas Sector Energa. Expansin.com

langaro tienes un privi


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Feb 2013)

Bankia continúa con su desplome en bolsa: Bruselas decidirá sobre su valor definitivo - elEconomista.es

Joder con Bankia

Va a ser la imagen de la carta Cubo de Mierda...


----------



## paulistano (15 Feb 2013)

Vaya chuleo a los coltos


----------



## grillo35 (15 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bankia continúa con su desplome en bolsa: Bruselas decidirá sobre su valor definitivo - elEconomista.es
> 
> Joder con Bankia
> 
> Va a ser la imagen de la carta Cubo de Mierda...




Cada vez que escucho el mentiroso compulsivo de De Guindos alabando las bondades de sus reformas y lo saneado que esta ya nuestro sistema bancario, solo tengo que darme una vuelta por aqui y es ponerme cachondo en cuestion de segundos...)


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> janus que le ha parecido SPWR (esta en modo cohete)
> 
> y FSLR enfrentandose a lo que parece ser un techo como comfirme, mother of god



De estar en algún sitio hay que estar en First.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2013)

pandoro os busca ratitas :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (15 Feb 2013)

*Jerónimoooo!!!*


Ha habido un cambio de cromos brutal en el SP...

(a ver si esta vez síi...)


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2013)

Los mal llamados blue chips españoles están con figuras de "despeñarse". Así están Telefónica, Iberdrola, Santander (éste hacia los 5,2), ....


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> *Jerónimoooo!!!*
> 
> 
> Ha habido un combio de cromos brutal en el SP...
> ...



ya llego el gafe :ouch:


----------



## atman (15 Feb 2013)

Venga gato, a ver si hoy acaba usted con su gafe... tírelo ya, coño...


(se me nota corto???) ::

Hay 2 ETFs sobre el SP que han movido más acciones en 10 minutos que en los últimos 15 días... por lo menos...

Corrijo, son 3.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Venga gato, a ver si hoy acaba usted con su gafe... tírelo ya, coño...
> 
> 
> (se me nota corto???) ::



se le nota , yo que ustec aprovecharia para pedir una subvencion ienso:


----------



## atman (15 Feb 2013)

Ahora mismo podríamos estar en bear trap. Y dejarnos con 3 palmos. Como me pillen el SL me devuelven al 1 de enero. Porque si rebota sin tonteos le voy a dar más...

Pero si pasa de aquí, yo creo que mínimo 1495 ¿no? venga, venga... no me sean melindres...


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ahora mismo podríamos estar en bear trap. Y dejarnos con 3 palmos.
> 
> Pero si pasa de aquí, yo creo que mínimo 1495 ¿no? venga, venga... no me sean melindres...



tenga FED y mantenga los cortos con tres cojones


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> De estar en algún sitio hay que estar en First.



está indecisa


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2013)

Prisa tiene un chart muy bajista de momento pero el soporte está muy cercano y ojo con las vueltas con volumen. Resumiendo, que no se pongan ni largos ni cortos .... de momento.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Feb 2013)

Es festivo el Lunes en Usa


----------



## atman (15 Feb 2013)

Ahora mismo a la par y completo la posición. Si sigue subiendo... no me voy a dar la sobrada... e iré deshaciendo poco a poco... -1, -2, -4, -5

NO le quito el ojo de encima al oro (ni a otros)... pero es que no acabo de interpretar corresstamente lo que hace...


----------



## Hannibal (15 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Es festivo el Lunes en Usa



Y luego dicen que aqui tenemos muchos festivos y puentes :no:


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2013)

Los metales, el canario en la mina.


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2013)

Timofónica, Iberdrola y Mapfre ...... se van al infierno.

Los larguistas, avisaos sus quedáis.


----------



## tarrito (15 Feb 2013)

ains que me LOL

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...t-hits-montanas-emergency-warning-system.html

Piratón y demás tíknicos hinformaticos aver cuando se animan a algo parecido en tv hispanita :: :XX:


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2013)

Imprescindible

http://colectivoburbuja.es/audios/audios/ED/ED_14-02-2013AEPB.mp3


----------



## atman (15 Feb 2013)




----------



## atman (15 Feb 2013)

se ha quedado como a un cuarto de punto de cerrarme un cuarto de la posi... a ver ahora que hace... 1495 there we go??


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Timofónica, Iberdrola y Mapfre ...... se van al infierno.
> 
> Los larguistas, avisaos sus quedáis.



Telefónica asume un impacto en Venezuela superior a los 438 millones de euros - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Feb 2013)

Que mala pinta tienen los usanos...


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> se ha quedado como a un cuarto de punto de cerrarme un cuarto de la posi... a ver ahora que hace... 1495 there we go??



mantenga los cortos con tres cojones gacelilla :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Feb 2013)

Toma, toma...

vela crimen para animar el festivo...


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Toma, toma...
> 
> vela crimen para animar el festivo...



es un guano que ya no tendra fin :Aplauso:


----------



## atman (15 Feb 2013)

Si "alguien" entró conmigo, estarán sacándole 3-5 puntos. Cubrir posi. Y aguantar esta última pelea de nivel. Debiera venirse abajo y darnos un dinerito para pasar el finde, pero sino, tampoco habrá pasado nada. eso sí, nos lo abremos pasado bomba...

[YOUTUBE]N_5kv8QeBBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Feb 2013)

Noto cierto olor a guano..... viene de aquí? xD


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2013)

vamos gringos hijoeputas , les a llegado la hora :no:

malditos gringos casi me matan de aburrimiento :ouch:


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Telefónica asume un impacto en Venezuela superior a los 438 millones de euros - elEconomista.es



Después me dice que por qué vengo diciendo que este valor y esta empresa es una puta mierda para invertir, desde los 18 pavos.


----------



## atman (15 Feb 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Noto cierto olor a guano..... viene de aquí? xD



Sí señor y estaban ustedes avisados... como dos horas antes de que llegara... :

No voy a poner la foto del toro defenestrado, primero porque bien visto, de momento, no es ni mucho menos para tanto y segundo porque me parece un poco de mal gusto...


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Sí señor y estaban ustedes avisados... como dos horas antes de que llegara... :



yalodeciismo gacelero :rolleye:


----------



## atman (15 Feb 2013)

Los osos son omnívoros, lo que quiere decir que tambien comen gatos...


----------



## atman (15 Feb 2013)

Parece que la excusa de la caída ha sido un email enviado por Wallmart a sus trabajadores informándoles de que las ventas de Febrero están siendo un completo desastre... las peores en 7 años.

WAL-MART TANKS AFTER EMAILS LEAK - Business Insider


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Parece que la excusa de la caída ha sido un email enviado por Wallmart a sus trabajadores informándoles de que las ventas de Febrero están siendo un completo desastre... las peores en 7 años.
> 
> WAL-MART TANKS AFTER EMAILS LEAK - Business Insider



recesion en uropa , japon y pronto en gringolandia :abajo:

indices gringos en maximos :baba:


----------



## atman (15 Feb 2013)

Impaciente por ver la rotura del nivel... yo diría que serían otros 10 puntos abajo...

espera...
espera...


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Después me dice que por qué vengo diciendo que este valor y esta empresa es una puta mierda para invertir, desde los 18 pavos.



Pásate por el jilo del Norte de Madrid. Vas a pillar la del pulpo ::


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Feb 2013)

cuanto culo roto usano


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2013)

Estamos en techo. Puede haber tirones y demás pero es un techo muy probable. Ya saben, en los techos nunca se abren cortos porque éstos son barridos. Hay que ponerse corto cuando se confirme. Nunca es tarde, no piensen que pierden ningún tren. Tanto en techos como en suelos se suele perder mucho dinero. La inversión en bolsa para los que no están en intradía, siempre tiene que ser tendencial.


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2013)

Hamijos, lo que viene (fiable del forero Krousseau)

- MoU_v1 Julio2012 - Dic-Junio 2013 // Seguimiento del Mou //quiebras/socialización ¿límite?
Paro // consumo y demanda // ingresos // deflación salarial // incremento de productividad limitado // más exportación pero muy insuficiente // Inestabilidad e inseguridad demanda - negocio bancario // recapitalización-extracción* // credit crunch / agotamiento reservas // recapitalización-extracción** / quiebra y quita en autonomías, competencias

- MoU_v2. Rescate. 
Aumento deficit / dependencia exterior / muerte
Resolución entidades / extracción** / socialización
Iva reducido, cambio escalas / congelación y despido* funcionarios, reforma pensiones, reducción progresiva pensiones máximas, viñetas, reducción progresiva desempleo, desgravaciones, fuel, irpf depósitos

Resumen: Privatización* a favor de Red Clientelar // Mantemiento Red Privilegiada/demanda* 
Objetivo próximo: Extracción sólo a red privilegiada, que también es enemiga

- Calendario de elecciones? Anticipadas en nov2014 o mar2015, toma tú la quita o PPSOE oficial antes de la quita // ver tendencia bipartidismo e interés en adelanto (ppsoe se pondrá de acuerdo)

¿Hay tiempo para un Beppe Grillo italiano o un Monti español serio? 2 años para alternativa seria
¿Capacidad de destruir red clientelar? ¿cómo?

- Mayo–Julio 2015. Quitas / Reestructuración / Pagarés
Hordas callejeras y sangre en aumento / inseguridad ciudadana y violencia / licencia armas o comprarse dos perracos que vayan contigo de paseo

Pues eso, fuera de la casta y las redes, o eres una persona muy competente o a luchar por una paguita.......... o a robar que es lo mismo


----------



## atman (15 Feb 2013)

Nada, nenes, buen finde...!!


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Nada, nenes, buen finde...!!



Cuidado con las dronjas ::


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado con las dronjas ::



el hielo , cuidado con el hielo :


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, lo que viene (fiable del forero Krousseau)
> 
> - MoU_v1 Julio2012 - Dic-Junio 2013 // Seguimiento del Mou //quiebras/socialización ¿límite?
> Paro // consumo y demanda // ingresos // deflación salarial // incremento de productividad limitado // más exportación pero muy insuficiente // Inestabilidad e inseguridad demanda - negocio bancario // recapitalización-extracción* // credit crunch / agotamiento reservas // recapitalización-extracción** / quiebra y quita en autonomías, competencias
> ...




Yo soy más optimista. Habrá muchas oportunidades de ganar mucho dinero. Hace falta conocimiento, dinero y sangre fría.

Estoy hasta los huevos de esa sensación de que todo se va a ir a la mierda llevándose a todos. Lo primero es probable pero lo segundo NO.


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo soy más optimista. Habrá muchas oportunidades de ganar mucho dinero. Hace falta conocimiento, dinero y sangre fría.
> 
> Estoy hasta los huevos de esa sensación de que todo se va a ir a la mierda llevándose a todos. Lo primero es probable pero lo segundo NO.



Primero toca defender la baseline y luego arriesgar.

Ten cuidado amigo, viene muy heavy.


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Primero toca defender la baseline y luego arriesgar.
> 
> Ten cuidado amigo, viene muy *heavy*.



Pues si son los Maiden .... que vengan rápido. Pero nada de un Eddie con la bandemierda española. Queremos al Eddie de Piece of Mind.


----------



## paulistano (15 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues si son los Maiden .... que vengan rápido. Pero nada de un Eddie con la bandemierda española. Queremos al Eddie de Piece of Mind.



En mayo los tiene usted en Madrid:fiufiu:


----------



## grillo35 (15 Feb 2013)

Pues en la CNBC ahora mismo no hacen mas que hablar de que el Berlusconi se va a cargar unas cuantas de las medidas tomadas por Monti en su dia...guano italiano en ciernes??ienso:


----------



## Janus (15 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En mayo los tiene usted en Madrid:fiufiu:



https://www.ticktackticket.com/entr...p_sesion=1&p_usuario=&p_idioma=CAS&P_ORIGEN=0


----------



## Mulder (15 Feb 2013)

A las buenas noches!

Solo quería avisar de que la CDC ya se ha recuperado de la 'enfermedad' que la aquejaba....

Y para hacerles mi aparición más amena voy a contarles un chiste:

¿por qué los parados van masivamente a ver partidos de baloncesto?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
....porque siempre hay alguien que grita ¡falta personal! ::

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## atman (16 Feb 2013)

Lamento informarle de que el paciente parece tener un recidiva...


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Lamento informarle de que el paciente parece tener un recidiva...



Este admin es peor que calopez...::

edito: recuperado de nuevo...


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2013)

[YOUTUBE]P3CxhBIrBho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2013)

Vaya moñas que estás hecho Janus...... 

*Contrarrestemos* 

[YOUTUBE]UWb5Qc-fBvk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vaya moñas que estás hecho Janus......
> 
> *Contrarrestemos*
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2013)

Tas picaaaaaao ! 

Puto paper-work...... 

ale me largo a ver como el graná le enchufa 4 al barça )


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2013)

Bueno por esta vez pueden verlo gratis.

Canal 1 | Rojadirecta Online


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Feb 2013)

Estaba viéndolo en arabe.... ::
pvto enano retrasado..... :ouch:
por segunda vez....
pvto enano retrasado..... :ouch:


----------



## Janus (16 Feb 2013)

Vamos a ver y poder comprar ciertas cosas a precios de saldo.

La Carta de la Bolsa - Bankia quiere acelerar la venta de su cartera de participadas


----------



## Claca (17 Feb 2013)

Buenas noches a la forería,

Saludo y dejo algunos gráficos al cierre semanal:

EURO:


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a ver y poder comprar ciertas cosas a precios de saldo.
> 
> La Carta de la Bolsa - Bankia quiere acelerar la venta de su cartera de participadas



Mapfre????


----------



## Claca (17 Feb 2013)

Sector bancario europeo (600 BANKS):


----------



## Janus (17 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mapfre????



Indra too ..........................


----------



## Claca (17 Feb 2013)

Muy clara la zona de resistencia en este último gráfico, pero la estructura alcista aguanta todavía (y el objetivo apunta a probar suerte, si bien con lo flojeras que está tiene pinta de que recortará con ganas).


----------



## Claca (17 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas, forería
> 
> Ya se empieza a ver movimiento y hay mucho que comentar, pero por ahora vamos a subir un gráfico que estaba pendiente. INDITEX:
> 
> ...



Actualizo:







La corrección del segundo impulso bajista (dentro del canal) daba para alcanzar la zona de venta propuesta. Por ahora el planteamiento debe mantenerse. Los techos son movimientos complejos y especialmente tras un periodo de lateralización como el que presenta el valor resulta díficil analizar el guión, pero mientras el precio permanezca por debajo de los 107 euros comentados, no tenemos por qué dudar de la propuesta inicial. 

El problema no es equivocarse, sino no evaluar y gestionar correctamente el riesgo, de forma que si la operación no sale bien, pasamos página como si nada y vemos cómo queda el asunto (probablemente entonces tendría fuerza para volver a máximos). No obstante, repito, por debajo de los 107 hay que esperar recortes, el stop, por lo tanto, algo por encima de los 107.


----------



## Claca (17 Feb 2013)

IBEX SMALL CAP:







El hermanito más chicharrero del IBEX sigue alcista, con un nivel de vuelta muy claro por abajo, pero mientras no haya giro...

En cualquier caso, la mayoría de índices y valores nos señalan objetivos modestos, difícilmente compensables por las preocupantes formaciones de techo que mientras tanto van desarrollando.


----------



## Claca (17 Feb 2013)

MEDIUM:







Desde hace meses vengo insistiendo que el selectivo de mediana capitalización funcionaría mejor que el IBEX, el resultado salta a la vista. Ahora, si bien todavía no está girado, se advierte que la resistencia está ya muy próxima. La zona de mínimos que alcanzaba el 5 de febrero es muy importante en este índice.


----------



## bertok (17 Feb 2013)

Os recomiendo la lectura de las últimas 20 páginas de este hilo. Caviar para el intelecto

Seguimiento de tendencias de acuerdo a los ciclos (319/319)


----------



## bertok (17 Feb 2013)

Hussman Funds - Weekly Market Comment: How to Build a Time Machine - December 3, 2012


----------



## bertok (17 Feb 2013)

Para los apple maniacs

[YOUTUBE]Xfzq53NRbLE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (17 Feb 2013)

Ale, poned el torrent a currar ::

[YOUTUBE]TXdncQD9WwE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2013)

A los buenos días!




bertok dijo:


> Ale, poned el torrent a currar ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]TXdncQD9WwE[/YOUTUBE]



Esa ya hace unos años que la tengo en DVD, muy buena peli


----------



## bertok (17 Feb 2013)

Leones contra gacelas. Tú eliges en qué bando quieres estar 8:

[YOUTUBE]CBJLX7JHgG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (17 Feb 2013)

Borja Mateo contando verdades como puños.

http://colectivoburbuja.es/audios/audios/ED/ED_14-02-2013BM.mp3


----------



## Janus (17 Feb 2013)

Detalle para la forería:

Tapatalk para Android gratis: se mete en una carpeta del móvil y se ejecuta, tal cual.
*https://mega.co.nz/#!jBcEWaoC!APMn7S9f00c-666RkdloYVcIELZMT0e-PnyAv8LYmUM*

Uno de los mejores portales de aplicaciones *.apk total-free: se mete en una carpeta del móvil y se ejecuta, tal cual: (adios al Google Play).
*Over 300,000 free android apps direct downloads*


----------



## Janus (17 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> MEDIUM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los cortos que tengan mucho cuidado no vaya a ser que lo que funcione sea el rectángulo y no la tendencia de resistencia alcista.

Es momento de ver. Es en los suelos y en los techos cuando uno tiene que estarse quietecito.


----------



## Janus (17 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Os recomiendo la lectura de las últimas 20 páginas de este hilo. Caviar para el intelecto
> 
> Seguimiento de tendencias de acuerdo a los ciclos (319/319)



Está muy bien, lo único decir que mientras que uno espera el desplome como aventura ese tipo (que parece muy sensato) .......... se ha perdido innumerables trades exitosos.

A veces el cerebro, muchas, cuesta en términos de costes de oportunidad. Mejor ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## Janus (17 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Para los apple maniacs
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Xfzq53NRbLE[/YOUTUBE]



Siempre he pensado que es buena idea porque teóricamente el precio será asequible y tienen un mercado potencial de miles de millones de clientes. Sería sumar un nuevo producto que significaría nuevos ingresos, beneficios y para nada canibalizaría el resto de segmentos.

Si venden 400 millones a 80 euros .... estamos hablando de 32.000 millones en donde perfectamente puede haber 12.000 millones de margen de beneficio. Si los venden en 24 meses ... tendrían unos 500 millones de profil mensuales. Los resultados quarter per quarter mejorarían en 1500 millones que viene a ser más del 10%. Sería una buena forma de apuntalar su cuentas de resultados.

Pero sobre todo el mayor beneficio sería que quizá la peña y los fondos vuelvan a confiar en el potencial de Apple y vuelvan a comprar a saco pensando en beneficios alcistas perennes.
Creo que ahora mismo Apple tiene que demostrar que es capaz de lanzar nuevos productos exitosos para desterrar la imagen actual de que tiene 5 productos en éxito decadente. Si no hay "sustitución", la compañía se volverá mediocre y se irá a tpepc.


----------



## bertok (17 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Siempre he pensado que es buena idea porque teóricamente el precio será asequible y tienen un mercado potencial de miles de millones de clientes. Sería sumar un nuevo producto que significaría nuevos ingresos, beneficios y para nada canibalizaría el resto de segmentos.
> 
> Si venden 400 millones a 80 euros .... estamos hablando de 32.000 millones en donde perfectamente puede haber 12.000 millones de margen de beneficio. Si los venden en 24 meses ... tendrían unos 500 millones de profil mensuales. Los resultados quarter per quarter mejorarían en 1500 millones que viene a ser más del 10%. Sería una buena forma de apuntalar su cuentas de resultados.
> 
> ...



Apple ya ha marcado techo para al menos una década.


----------



## Janus (17 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Apple ya ha marcado techo para al menos una década.



Los ojos "dicen" eso. El cerebro quizá diga lo contrario ... para cebar al ganado.


----------



## sarkweber (17 Feb 2013)

Janus como ves al pop en el corto plazo? :: No es coña.


----------



## Janus (17 Feb 2013)

sarkweber dijo:


> Janus como ves al pop en el corto plazo? :: No es coña.



Es imposible saberlo porque la banca en su conjunto está muy jodida. Les está afectando mucho la debilidad de la prima de riesgo y sobre todo el hecho de que Bankia necesita más dinero a pesar que se ha enterrado ahí ya un potosí. Piensen que si Bankia es un pozo sin fondo ..... imaginen el resto que aún no han hecho apenas la mitad de sus deberes.

Por ello, es muy fácil tener variaciones del 10% un día hacia arriba y otro hacia abajo. Está claro que Bankia aún tiene mucho camino hacia abajo porque ya no cotiza expectativas, lo que cotiza es una operación acordeón.

Yo soy negativo con el sector porque el sector bancario europeo ha subido mucho y reclama a gritos una corrección de entidad. Además está el chart del maestro Claca que deja muy claro que por arriba ya no debe quedar mucho. Ya saben que soy de la opinión de que el SAN debe irse a buscar los 5,2 euros y eso significa que le quedaría un buen pedazo por abajo teóricamente.

Poniendo el foco en el Popular, destacar que el estocástico venía alcista pero se le está complicando el terreno. Aún no lo tiene todo perdido pero no es opción de compra ya que eso hay que hacerlo cuando la probabilidad esté muy a favor, no valen estadíos intermedios. Para los que estén fuera, la entrada sería si supera los 0,68 en cierres y con volumen. Para los que estén dentro, simplemente decir que tienen una papeleta de difícil solución porque no hay muchas referencias por abajo que den fiabilidad al retroceso. Están jodidos y solo la fortuna les puede salvar .... o echarle cohones y cerrar la posición lo cual me temo que no es tan fácil porque muchos están perdiendo dinero. En bolsa como en los pisos, cuesta un montón reconocer los errores.

Con todo lo que hay por ahí interesante, no hay que estar pensando en los bancos y menos en los patrios. Piensen que la bolsa se ha marcado un buen recorrido alcista desde el verano y bien merece una buena corrección.


----------



## sarkweber (17 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es imposible saberlo porque la banca en su conjunto está muy jodida. Les está afectando mucho la debilidad de la prima de riesgo y sobre todo el hecho de que Bankia necesita más dinero a pesar que se ha enterrado ahí ya un potosí. Piensen que si Bankia es un pozo sin fondo ..... imaginen el resto que aún no han hecho apenas la mitad de sus deberes.
> 
> Por ello, es muy fácil tener variaciones del 10% un día hacia arriba y otro hacia abajo. Está claro que Bankia aún tiene mucho camino hacia abajo porque ya no cotiza expectativas, lo que cotiza es una operación acordeón.
> 
> ...



Gracias amigo. +10 ::


----------



## mataresfacil (17 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es imposible saberlo porque la banca en su conjunto está muy jodida. Les está afectando mucho la debilidad de la prima de riesgo y sobre todo el hecho de que Bankia necesita más dinero a pesar que se ha enterrado ahí ya un potosí. Piensen que si Bankia es un pozo sin fondo ..... imaginen el resto que aún no han hecho apenas la mitad de sus deberes.
> 
> Por ello, es muy fácil tener variaciones del 10% un día hacia arriba y otro hacia abajo. Está claro que Bankia aún tiene mucho camino hacia abajo porque ya no cotiza expectativas, lo que cotiza es una operación acordeón.
> 
> ...




Frase lapidaria que cualquiera qe se dedique medianamente a esto tendria que tener siempre presente.

El popular fue uno de mis errores, no demasiado grave, precisamente porque me di cuenta del error, asumi perdidas y fuera. En el juego de la bolsa la perdida siempre es una opcion y no hay que tomarselo a la tremenda, a veces se gana y a veces se pierde, no siempre todo es jugada ganadora, no pasa nada. Perder u nos cientos o unos miles no debe ser nunca el problema de la bolsa, recordad, jugad siempre lo que no necesiteis, y si perdeis, que siga vuestra vida como si ese dinero nunca hubiese existido.


----------



## Claca (17 Feb 2013)

IBEX:







A corto plazo salva los trastos, pues todavía mantiene la estructura alcista iniciada desde esa figura que señalo, aunque precisamente por ello es muy importante que no se gire antes de alcanzar el objetivo, situado en el gráfico como un hipotético tercer impulso en el canal y que también coincide con la proyección de la figura. Esto lo comento porque tras un fallo suele producirse una potente reacción en la dirección contraria que teóricamente debería haber seguido. En este sentido perder la zona 8.050 aseguraría en un principio otro importante descuelgue, seguramente hasta los 7.600.

Resumo, en el cortísimo plazo, a nivel intradía, que no pierda los 8.110 para mantener la dinámica impulsista (que puede parecer una tontería, pero deja abiertas varias opciones a nivel de operativa, especialmente si arranca el tercero, con un stop muy fácil de situar). Luego, para esta semana en general, que aguanten los 8.050, que seguiríamos con el rebote hasta los 8.425, y digo rebote, porque por ahora el IBEX está flojo y no le veo mucha subida.

En el caso que se rompan los soportes, habría que pensar en niveles cercanos a los 7.600 para las próximas semanas.


----------



## Krim (18 Feb 2013)

¡Guanísimos días foreros! Pronto empezamos hoy a probar las líneas de defensas. El sonido de ojales rotos impregna ya el aire...


----------



## atman (18 Feb 2013)

Por el amor de Soros!! ¿donde está todo el mundo?

Les traigo noticias desde el lado madmaxista: el 18 de marzo la Guardia Civil de Vitoria-Gazteiz subasta 310 armas, cortas, largas rayadas y escopetas. Corran que se acaban...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2013)

guanos dias hordas bajistas


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias hordas bajistas



parece que el personal va largo en ibex o en valores del ibex maestro :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (18 Feb 2013)

GUanos díasienso:

Que parado está esto...o es que no hay huevos a entrar ni en un sentido ni en otro??::


----------



## atman (18 Feb 2013)

Yo he entrado largo al Ibex viendo el soporte que se hacen... stops ceñiditos...

edit: si antes hablo... fuera en 3,2,...


----------



## bertok (18 Feb 2013)

IBE, TEF y MAP al infierno.

Ya lo hemos dicho en varias ocasiones. Cuidado con ellas porque van a tener un comportamiento relativo peor que el culibex


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Por el amor de Soros!! ¿donde está todo el mundo?
> 
> Les traigo noticias desde el lado madmaxista: el 18 de marzo la Guardia Civil de Vitoria-Gazteiz subasta 310 armas, cortas, largas rayadas y escopetas. Corran que se acaban...



Pílleme un pack!!


----------



## atman (18 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pílleme un pack!!



Oh! Un árbol de Navidad! con bolitas y todo... )


----------



## paulistano (18 Feb 2013)

Ese gif es escena de Comando???:

Qué tiempos....)


Gamesa sigue trolleando como quiere.....baja a 2,15 y ahora está en 2,24...no sé si será despioje o qué....:fiufiu:

Edito....2,27::


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (18 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ese gif es escena de Comando???:
> 
> Qué tiempos....)
> 
> ...






Lo de Gamesa huele a despioje. Menudos meneos le mete para barrer stops.
Mucha gente atenta con los stops pegaditos q se van fuera.

Mi opinion gacelera.
Rumio luego existo.


----------



## Hannibal (18 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> IBE, TEF y MAP al infierno.
> 
> Ya lo hemos dicho en varias ocasiones. Cuidado con ellas porque van a tener un comportamiento relativo peor que el culibex



MAP ha recuperado algo, pero la verdad es que el volumen es ínfimo. Teniendo en cuenta que mis pérdidas ahora serían mínimas, estoy por meterle un SL en 2.30 :|


----------



## atman (18 Feb 2013)

Queridos hermanos, debo hacer ante ustedes público y beatífico acto de contrición... viendo donde está Jazztel debo de confesar ante Soros y ante ustedes que durante mucho tiempo equiparé a esta empresa con los mejores tocomochos del país. Y que aún hoy debo resistir la tentación de meterle cortos hasta hacerle sangre. Lamento mucho tremenda herejía que me hace indigno de compartir este foro con ustedes y me muestro dispuesto a aceptar la penitencia que ustedes me impongan para la expiación de tal pecado, por la gracia de Kostolany.... plusvalías!


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Feb 2013)

Sin USA incluso el dax es un juguete....


----------



## Janus (18 Feb 2013)

En el SP los 1524 ya no me parece fiables. La serie de precios se detuvo ahí de forma milimétrica y al menos ha dado alguna pequeña opción. Sin embargo, no parece que sea un nivel que repela con consistencia la serie de precios. Ya no es fiable.

La serie de precios lleva una progresión de control absoluto desde el primer día de enero. Exactamente como ocurrió el año pasado.

No se puede ir contra los elementos. Lo que no puede ser, no puede ser y además es imposible. Ahora, como antes, prevalece más los ojos que el cerebro.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En el SP los 1524 ya no me parece fiables. La serie de precios se detuvo ahí de forma milimétrica y al menos ha dado alguna pequeña opción. Sin embargo, no parece que sea un nivel que repela con consistencia la serie de precios. Ya no es fiable.
> 
> La serie de precios lleva una progresión de control absoluto desde el primer día de enero. Exactamente como ocurrió el año pasado.
> 
> No se puede ir contra los elementos. Lo que no puede ser, no puede ser y además es imposible. Ahora, como antes, prevalece más los ojos que el cerebro.



los gringos muestran una fuelza incontenible , pero eso solo engaña al gacelerio y a los ejpertitos , pronto los largos seran aniquilados , bastara con un par de sesiones para acabar con el optimismo suicida de los alcistas :no:


----------



## Janus (18 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos muestran una fuelza incontenible , pero eso solo engaña al gacelerio y a los ejpertitos , pronto los largos seran aniquilados , bastara con un par de sesiones para acabar con el optimismo suicida de los alcistas :no:



Carajo, dónde andabas metido?.

Para que después digan, se te echaba de menos 

Como esto siga así, vas a estar comiendo pan una buena temporada ::


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Carajo, dónde andabas metido?.
> 
> Para que después digan, se te echaba de menos
> 
> Como esto siga así, vas a estar comiendo pan una buena temporada ::



tomando hierba luisa en mi refugio de tora bora :fiufiu: solo le advierto que los gringos estan desarrollando un techo que luego provoca ricos flash crash :baba:


----------



## J-Z (18 Feb 2013)

Si pero de mientras hacen el techo te han pandoreado infinitas veces.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Si pero de mientras hacen el techo te han pandoreado infinitas veces.



gacela de poca FED , que son unos cuantos pipos a la contra cuando el reward probable es en el sp500 de unos 150 y en el nasdaq100 de 600 :Baile:


----------



## lainz (18 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Detalle para la forería:
> 
> Tapatalk para Android gratis: se mete en una carpeta del móvil y se ejecuta, tal cual.
> *https://mega.co.nz/#!jBcEWaoC!APMn7S9f00c-666RkdloYVcIELZMT0e-PnyAv8LYmUM*
> ...



Gracias................


----------



## Janus (18 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tomando hierba luisa en mi refugio de tora bora :fiufiu: solo le advierto que los gringos estan desarrollando un techo que luego provoca ricos flash crash :baba:



Ahí estaremos para pillar platita ....... pero de la de verdad, nada de billetes falsos de monopoly.


----------



## bertok (19 Feb 2013)

¿Dónde Invertir en un Ambiente de Tasas Bajas? Represión Financiera


----------



## Janus (19 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿Dónde Invertir en un Ambiente de Tasas Bajas? Represión Financiera



Finalmente todo vuelve a su razón de ser. La mejor inversión son las putas, siempre lo ha sido.

Un buen jugador de poker con baraja española sueña con tener cuatro sotas (conocidas como cuatro putas). Con esa mano, uno se forra siempre.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2013)

guanos dias gacelones :Baile:

habeis dejado que el hilo se hunda , no habra piedad :no:


----------



## Janus (19 Feb 2013)

Here I go!


----------



## Janus (19 Feb 2013)

El yen está sobre 124. Si no lo consolida, se puede ir a 120. Sigue siendo alcista. Necesitan un yen débil para seguir exportando.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2013)

el cerco a china es lo que mueve al mundo :fiufiu:


----------



## Cascooscuro (19 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelones :Baile:
> 
> habeis dejado que el hilo se hunda , no habra piedad :no:



Si que es verdad que la cosa esta un poco muerta ultimamente...intentare aportar mi vision de novato.

SP500: esta todo dicho ya. Como mucho ultimo arreon a 1545-1550 y luego al guano
IBEX: Tengo puesta mi confianza en que cierre el gap de 836x. Luego...9200 o guano absoluto.
DAX: Diversos contactos que tengo me comentan que se van a cebar con el DAX hundiendolo hasta donde los ojos no alcanzan a ver luz. En la linea del SP.

Eso si...las elecciones Italianas del proximo domingo van a provocar movidas. La direccion es una incognita.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el cerco a china es lo que mueve al mundo :fiufiu:



la china comunista no fue rival para los yunaites , la caida de la union sovietica demostro que no hay porvenir en el comunismo , ahora una china capitalista sera incontenible maestro :bla:

viviremos una epoca de confrontacion , de momento la cabeza de puente en oriente medio se esta consolidando :fiufiu:


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Feb 2013)

No han querido dejar gap en el ibex para que las hijas de Lot no miren atrás...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> No han querido dejar gap en el ibex para que las hijas de Lot no miren atrás...



para que las hijas de Lot no miren el foro


----------



## atman (19 Feb 2013)

Ravioli congelé avec Nesquik à la viande de cheval ... :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ravioli congelé avec Nesquik à la viande de cheval ... :XX:



cuanto va a sufrir ustec en el madmax , mal pobre :ouch:


----------



## atman (19 Feb 2013)

Una cosa que no termino de entender... es porque los pivotes de Cárpatos JAMÁS coinciden con los míos, oiga, es que ni por casualidad... todos funcionan igual de mal ¿no? Pero me queda la duda...


----------



## ponzi (19 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> IBE, TEF y MAP al infierno.
> 
> Ya lo hemos dicho en varias ocasiones. Cuidado con ellas porque van a tener un comportamiento relativo peor que el culibex



En el caso de Ibe,Map y Rep sospecho que han sido ventas por el mou. No perdais de vista Ibe y repsol empiezan a verse precios atractivos


----------



## juanfer (19 Feb 2013)

Guanos dias, 

El club bilderberg se reune con caracter de urgencia para hablar de nuestro pais entre otras cosas.

Apurados: Reunión de urgencia del Club Bilderberg en Roma | Area X


Varias hipótesis intentan encontrar explicación a esta reunión de emergencia. El grupo, que normalmente se reúne en secreto una vez por año, podría estar analizando la huelga masiva que ayer (14 de noviembre de 2012) se organizó en cuatro países en simultáneo (Portugal, España, Grecia e Italia) para protestar contra las medidas de ajuste impuestas por los bancos.
Por otro lado, la situación en la franja de Gaza, con una serie de bombardeos de Israel que acabaron con la vida del líder de Hamas, tensa aún más el siempre conflictivo panorama en Medio Oriente. Israel ha llamado a consultas a su embajador en Egipto, de quién sospecha de habilitar el paso de armas de su frontera a la citada franja, bloqueada por Israel desde hace años.
Empeorando el panorama, Siria e Israel supieron intercambiar algunos disparos en los últimos días, producto de la caída de proyectiles de mortero sirio en los Altos del Golán.
Por otra parte, en USA la caída de dos importantes generales, considerados héroes, en medio de sendos escándalos sexuales también parece estar convulsionando la situación. El ex jefe de la CIA, el general de 4 estrellas David Petraeus, presentó su renuncia por el escándalo que estalló a raíz de una relación extramatrimonial que mantenía con su biógrafa. Por otra parte, el general John Allen, que iba a asumir el mando de la OTAN, también se vió salpicado por el escándalo.


----------



## atman (19 Feb 2013)

Yipee, yey!! Acabo de recibir la Norma de presupuestos de Bizkaia para 2013... es decir, los cambios en renta. Aquí en Bizkaia, las ganancias obtenidas en un plazo inferior al año siguen tributando en la base del ahorro y no en la base general.


----------



## atman (19 Feb 2013)

El ibex ahora mismo me tiene despistao... pero a la subidiña del overnight en el SP le veo una pinta bastante fea...

Me pregunto qué le dirá el espectrómetro de lotes a Pollastre en el DAX, porque aunque lo sigo menos tampoco me gusta un güito...

Bueno vista la hora, con lo hecho esta mañana, el espectrómetro tiene que estar diciendo "una de rabas!"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Yipee, yey!! Acabo de recibir la Norma de presupuestos de Bizkaia para 2013... es decir, los cambios en renta. Aquí en Bizkaia, las ganancias obtenidas en un plazo inferior al año siguen tributando en la base del ahorro y no en la base general.



¿Se vale empadronarse en guipuchi?


----------



## atman (19 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Se vale empadronarse en guipuchi?



No, no... o eres de tomar txikitos por Iturribide, o nada...

Desconozco como está la cosa por allí. Hablando con algunos responsables técnicos de la Hacienda bizkaina, la impresión es que en giputxilandia se lo están montando bastante mal...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> No, no... o eres de tomar txikitos por Iturribide, o nada...
> 
> Desconozco como está la cosa por allí. Hablando con algunos responsables técnicos de la Hacienda bizkaina, la impresión es que en giputxilandia se lo están montando bastante mal...



Ostras pvta, como os lo montáis allí. Aquí Granada o Málaga deciden cambiar la normativa fiscal por su cuenta, y Sevisha saca los tanques a la calle


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> No, no... o eres de tomar txikitos por Iturribide, o nada...
> 
> Desconozco como está la cosa por allí. Hablando con algunos responsables técnicos de la Hacienda bizkaina, la impresión es que en giputxilandia se lo están montando bastante mal...



toda esa tierra queda apuntada en mi lista para fuego purificador :fiufiu:


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Feb 2013)

vaya... resulta que ahora "semos" exportadores. Tiembla, Angela!


----------



## Hannibal (19 Feb 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Eso si...las elecciones Italianas del proximo domingo van a provocar movidas. La direccion es una incognita.



La única incógnita en mi opinión es si Berlusconi ganará por mayoría absoluta o si no lo hará y sus rivales tendrán que unirse para que no salga.

Pero los italianos han demostrado ser incluso más cazurros que nosotros a la vista de las encuestas, y no me extrañaría que vuelva al gobierno. Y teniendo en cuenta que viene al estilo más populista, tipo Chaves o Morales, desde luego no será nada bueno.

menos mal que hemos colocado hoy unos miles de minoyes a corto plazo y a un interés decente, para seguir alargando la agonia ::


----------



## Hannibal (19 Feb 2013)

Habría que hacer un estudio de por qué cuando el HVEI sube, este hilo se ve asi:


----------



## ghkghk (19 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Habría que hacer un estudio de por qué cuando el HVEI sube, este hilo se ve asi:



Ahí no hay nada que estudiar, es normal. Las bajadas son muuuucho más divertidas. 

Lo que sería digno de estudio es por qué hasta yo me divierto más en la bolsa cuando cae... y yendo largo.


----------



## paulistano (19 Feb 2013)

Es algo intrínseco al hilo. 

To dios metería cortos pero los 9400 franerianos pesan mucho.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Es algo intrínseco al hilo.
> 
> To dios metería cortos pero los 9400 franerianos pesan mucho.



Acobardarse por 1200 puntos en contra es de pobres.....:fiufiu:


----------



## Krim (19 Feb 2013)

¡Ay Pepón de mis amores, lléname los bolsillos! :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (19 Feb 2013)

Alejen los cortos en SP. El velón verde en timeframe de horas, se huele.

Preparen largos, va a haber 20 pipos fáciles.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Alejen los cortos en SP. El velón verde en timeframe de horas, se huele.
> 
> Preparen largos, va a haber 20 pipos fáciles.



no le sobra razon gacela de poca FED :rolleye:


----------



## atman (19 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ahí no hay nada que estudiar, es normal. Las bajadas son muuuucho más divertidas.
> 
> Lo que sería digno de estudio es por qué hasta yo me divierto más en la bolsa cuando cae... y yendo largo.



Mmm... interesante... ¿le gusta tambien vestirse de cuero negro y recibir latigazos? 


Cagüen... y yo con los largos cerrados desde 8180 porque lo veía oscuro... ale! al oculista, mamón!


----------



## FranR (19 Feb 2013)

TOMAD MALVADOS EJEpECULADORES DEL HVEI35


----------



## TenienteDan (19 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Alejen los cortos en SP. *El velón verde en timeframe de horas, se huele.*
> 
> Preparen largos, va a haber 20 pipos fáciles.



¡Janus's candle style!
hophophophophop
¡Janus's candle style!






DJ30 15:00-16:00​


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Feb 2013)

Buenas tardes y tal,

7750 ven a mi por dios, no les digo donde están los niveles superiores que alguno tiene del dax por si hay medida para contrarrestar las jugadas de los otros bancos centrales.

Ciertamente la cosa esta muy malita y cuando se decidan, que se decidirán esto será de un sufrimiento terrible, pero hasta entonces no queda otra que seguir con estos impulsos. El 7750 lo tenían algunos hace mas de una semana en el punto de mira.

Mr.P ya nos dira algo desde su punto de mira.


----------



## juanfer (19 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas tardes y tal,
> 
> 7750 ven a mi por dios, no les digo donde están los niveles superiores que alguno tiene del dax por si hay medida para contrarrestar las jugadas de los otros bancos centrales.
> 
> ...



Esta mañana, sobre las 9 he visto que algun super leoncio ha metido 3000 contratos en menos de 5 minutos, asi que he decidido tomarme el dia libre en el DAX. No se a que juegan los leoncios pero es mejor estar fuera.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2013)

este optimismo solo sirve para no caer o lo que es lo mismo para distribuir en to lo alto , ya sabeis lo que viene :Baile:


----------



## TenienteDan (19 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en nasdaq llevaba cortos 2736 futuro pero meti un paquetito en 2747 y lo demas lo acabo de meter en c*ortos sp500 1507 futuro* , esto va pal medio plazo , invierta bajo su propio riesgo



Hola Jato


----------



## Janus (19 Feb 2013)

Hola, paso a por mi premio. Quiero tetas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Hola Jato



holita pezkeñin , van pal medio plazo con tres cojones 8:


----------



## Cascooscuro (19 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hola, paso a por mi premio. Quiero tetas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bertok (19 Feb 2013)

SP quemando los últimos cartuchos antes de la corrección y el culibex con la figura de caída ya montada ::


----------



## Janus (19 Feb 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


>



A esa la quiero entera


----------



## Janus (19 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> SP quemando los últimos cartuchos antes de la corrección y el culibex con la figura de caída ya montada ::



Pareces un sucedáneo del Jato. Vaya pipada que te estás perdiendo desde hace un tiempo para esta parte. Sin acritud.


----------



## bertok (19 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pareces un sucedáneo del Jato. Vaya pipada que te estás perdiendo desde hace un tiempo para esta parte. Sin acritud.



Dale valiente, entra largo 8:


----------



## Cascooscuro (19 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Dale valiente, entra largo 8:



No se...no lo veo bajando al guano sin cerrar los dos gaps que tiene por encima...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Feb 2013)

Por España he entrado largo en matildolandia en la robasta, pero solo porque no quiero que me señalen por la calle con el dedo acusador de poco patriota. Ah eso si, con un stop ceñidito, patriota y austero. Por arriba que tal si pensamos en los 30 euros acción.

No, la remesa que tengo desde antes que se inventara la penicilina, esa no la vendo, esas se vienen conmigo a la tumba o quiebra la empresa, lo que suceda antes.


----------



## juanfer (19 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por España he entrado largo en matildolandia en la robasta, pero solo porque no quiero que me señalen por la calle con el dedo acusador de poco patriota. Ah eso si, con un stop ceñidito, patriota y austero. Por arriba que tal si pensamos en los 30 euros acción.
> 
> No, la remesa que tengo desde antes que se inventara la penicilina, esa no la vendo, esas se vienen conmigo a la tumba o quiebra la empresa, lo que suceda antes.



Señor chinito va a tener las Matildes para Rato, esperando los 30 euros por acción.

Una pena las matildes con la de alegrias que nos han dado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Dale valiente, entra largo 8:



Ese grafico solo representa que los pocos desafíos que tiene el gran selectivo español como resistencias, no asustan a los avezados castellanos.

Mañana la sola presencia de Rajoy, el ilustre presidente de la nación, hara morder el polvo a la horda de muertosvivientistas que puedan amenazar a la otrora y futura gran nación ESPAÑOLA.


PD: Mañana Montoro si quiere pasar a los anales de la historia decretara que la bolsa solo puede subir a un ritmo suave pero inapelable.

VIVA ESPAÑA. VIVA.


----------



## bertok (19 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por España he entrado largo en matildolandia en la robasta, pero solo porque no quiero que me señalen por la calle con el dedo acusador de poco patriota. Ah eso si, con un stop ceñidito, patriota y austero. Por arriba que tal si pensamos en los 30 euros acción.
> 
> No, la remesa que tengo desde antes que se inventara la penicilina, esa no la vendo, esas se vienen conmigo a la tumba o quiebra la empresa, lo que suceda antes.



Hamijo, la debilidad de timofónica respecto al culibex, que a su vez está más débil que el resto de europa, es manifiesta.

Son ustedes unos ludópatas que sólo se excitan ganando en las operaciones más difíciles e improbables ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Señor chinito va a tener las Matildes para Rato, esperando los 30 euros por acción.
> 
> Una pena las matildes con la de alegrias que nos han dado.



Bueno, si, ienso: tal vez igual los 30 euros acción sean muy optimistas tal y como esta el mercado como para alcanzarse este año. Pero Telefonica ha tenido que enfrentarse al avance de una sociedad que ya no se deja engañar con llamadas que no ha realizado. 

Este mundo avanza que da miedo, que será lo próximo¿?, políticos que no roben¿? Solo nos queda Montoro.


----------



## holgazan (19 Feb 2013)

28 de febrero resultados 2012 de Telefónica.

Tal como va la cotización estos días, no serán buenos, ¿no?.

¿Alguien sabe algo?.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Feb 2013)

holgazan dijo:


> 28 de febrero resultados 2012 de Telefónica.
> 
> Tal como va la cotización estos días, no serán buenos, ¿no?.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe algo?.



Seguro que son buenos....inocho:


----------



## Janus (19 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Dale valiente, entra largo 8:



Hablo de SP y desde hace tiempo.


----------



## atman (19 Feb 2013)

A challenge to triumphant optimists?

¿alguien me puede decir si puede ver (y/o descargar ese PDF?

Es un estudio sobre la evolución comparativa del mercado de valores francés... creo que les hablé alguna vez de él pero estaba pendiente de rebuscar ande andaba. Y ahora lo estoy intentando subir... igual que subiría a imgur una foto.


----------



## atlanterra (19 Feb 2013)

S&P viviendo momentos históricos


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Feb 2013)

atlanterra dijo:


> S&P viviendo momentos históricos



si pero la vuelta será de aúpa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Feb 2013)

Greco-Mad-Max 

Grecia ha colapsado. : mundo con mis ojos


----------



## LOLO08 (19 Feb 2013)

Buenas noches...vuelvo de unas mini vacaciones...en concreto de tierras galaicas.

A que no sabeis de que me he puesto tibio en 2 cenas???? )

Bingo!!!!


----------



## bertok (19 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hablo de SP y desde hace tiempo.



El final cada vez está más cerca y el completo desastre se cierne sobre buena parte de la población.

Sé que lo sabes. No sé que coño fumas algunas días 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Buenas noches...vuelvo de unas mini vacaciones...en concreto de tierras galaicas.
> 
> A que no sabeis de que me he puesto tibio en 2 cenas???? )
> 
> Bingo!!!!



Con lo tacaño que eres seguro que Congelados, eso si, pescanova


----------



## tesorero (19 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Alejen los cortos en SP. El velón verde en timeframe de horas, se huele.
> 
> Preparen largos, va a haber 20 pipos fáciles.





TenienteDan dijo:


> ¡Janus's candle style!
> hophophophophop
> ¡Janus's candle style!
> 
> ...


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (19 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> A challenge to triumphant optimists?
> 
> ¿alguien me puede decir si puede ver (y/o descargar ese PDF?
> 
> Es un estudio sobre la evolución comparativa del mercado de valores francés... creo que les hablé alguna vez de él pero estaba pendiente de rebuscar ande andaba. Y ahora lo estoy intentando subir... igual que subiría a imgur una foto.



Sí, se ve. Y se puede descargar yendo a _actions_ a la derecha del todo. Mola esta página, ¿no?


----------



## Cascooscuro (20 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Greco-Mad-Max
> 
> Grecia ha colapsado. : mundo con mis ojos



Cuidado que parece que esto es un bulo...

Lo sentimos Internet: Grecia no ha colapsado | ATTAC Acordem

Yo tambien he picado.


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *El final cada vez está más cerca* y el completo desastre se cierne sobre buena parte de la población.
> 
> Sé que lo sabes. No sé que coño fumas algunas días 8:



Hombre, esa frase es de lo más evidente, no?.

Ahí lo tienes al SP en 1530.

Respecto a Timofónica, decir que las velas de ayer y hoy son interesantes salvo por el volumen de hoy. En 9,8 euros hay mucha resistencia y hay que ver si lo pasa o no. Creo que el r/r es favorable porque desde luego de perder .... se tiene que perder muy poco ya que los niveles están muy definidos.

Por cierto y no para generar envidias, hoy le saqué dos trades de 4 pipos al SP.


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2013)

Los 10 parecen un muy buen nivel para adquirir VIXs a mondroño.


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Los 10 parecen un muy buen nivel para adquirir VIXs a mondroño.



que le parece GOOG en máximos hitoricos FSLR ha subido con volumen
damos por desactivado el techo en horario (FSLR)?


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que le parece GOOG en máximos hitoricos FSLR ha subido con volumen
> damos por desactivado el techo en horario (FSLR)?



First es alcista y mira hacia un poco más arriba de 40.
Google es alcista y mira hacia los 840.


----------



## paulistano (20 Feb 2013)

Buenos dias a todos, tambien al gato.

Subo esto que estaba muy abajo.....y aprovecho a dar animo a las gamesas, como no:fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (20 Feb 2013)

Pepon en casa de enagas? presento resultados, beneficio neto esperado 375 m, presentado 379,5


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hola, paso a por mi premio. Quiero tetas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Con un poco de retraso, pero a ver que tal:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

gringos cansinos , MV cierra tos los cortos sobre indices gringos y carga cortos en ibex 8230 

guanos dias y tal para cual :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (20 Feb 2013)

Pero los tenia abiertos??? 

Joder con el tladel andino....


----------



## paulistano (20 Feb 2013)

Me niego a creerlo, ahora que hay muchísimas probabilidades de que esto vaya para abajo dice aquí que se sale para que baje y ser el centro de atención durante 15 minutos... No, no y no. 


Gamesa 2.37...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero los tenia abiertos???
> 
> Joder con el tladel andino....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Feb 2013)

Buenos días y tal,



muertoviviente dijo:


> gringos cansinos , MV cierra tos los cortos sobre indices gringos y carga cortos en ibex 8230
> 
> guanos dias y tal para cual :fiufiu:



grasias gran maestroh, mis diez. Ahora si, ahora despega el Ibex.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Feb 2013)

Buenas.

Mis grifoles han superado la resistencia de los 27 euros...jeje.

En los 30 nos vemos.


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Feb 2013)

Y DIA a un pasito de los 6e!!!


----------



## sr.anus (20 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gringos cansinos , MV cierra tos los cortos sobre indices gringos y carga cortos en ibex 8230
> 
> guanos dias y tal para cual :fiufiu:


----------



## Krim (20 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gringos cansinos , MV cierra tos los cortos sobre indices gringos y carga cortos en ibex 8230
> 
> guanos dias y tal para cual :fiufiu:



Que vida más dura eh? Ayer por la mañana visita de Don Pandoro, por la tarde Dick Assbreaker, y anoche Ketepe Tolkakas. A ver si hoy repites el "hat trick".


----------



## atman (20 Feb 2013)

El gato siempre está abierto... le ha cogido cariño a Pandoro... 

Hoy voy a rizar el rizo... Auditoría de las isos y seguimiento de los mercados. Me he propuesto "triunfáh"... En el SP, 5 mini cortos en toda la bola. SL+1. Y dos iberocortos en 8260. SL 8282. No creo que pueda seguirles mucho, así que ya veremos donde me estrello...


----------



## pollastre (20 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> El gato siempre está _abierto_...




... esperando un movimiento de _envergadura_ ::


----------



## paulistano (20 Feb 2013)

Hoy no hay despioje de Gamesa, tal vez no quieren que se soba nadie más al carroinocho:

Ibex en rojo, gamesa 2% arriba...

Pepinazo a la vista¿?:Baile:


----------



## pollastre (20 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas tardes y tal,
> 
> 7750 ven a mi por dios, no les digo donde están los niveles superiores que alguno tiene del dax por si hay medida para contrarrestar las jugadas de los otros bancos centrales.
> 
> ...





La hoja de ruta m/p daxiana está en la CdC desde la semana pasada, pero claro, como algunos asiáticos son muy "_reveníos_" y muy suyos, y hace meses que no nos visitan, puessss....... ::


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2013)

Jueves o viernes pasa algo gordo...no se todavía que.

Pero IF se dispara como nunca lo había visto en mucho tiempo.


----------



## pollastre (20 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Jueves o viernes pasa algo gordo...no se todavía que.
> 
> Pero IF se dispara como nunca lo había visto en mucho tiempo.




Ataque (y perforación) de máximos plurianuales (hablo del DAX).

Para que luego digan los bombillos del foro que no nos mojamos ::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Jueves o viernes pasa algo gordo...no se todavía que.
> 
> Pero IF se dispara como nunca lo había visto en mucho tiempo.




.
SI que pasa algo gordo, corren rumores insistentes de que, por fin, el jato va a meter dinero en bolsa. Los grandes actores del mercado están tomando las precauciones necesarias.

Y si el jato se ha puesto corto, pues será peponazo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Jueves o viernes pasa algo gordo...no se todavía que.
> 
> Pero IF se dispara como nunca lo había visto en mucho tiempo.



y para los que vamos largos, eso es malo, no????:


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2013)

Debe haber una reestructuración en las carteras. La configuración actual es muy alcista, pero podemos compararlo como cuando se asientan las placas tectónicas (Robotic theory), un terremoto para dejarlo todo bien asentado.

De momento, y digo de momento no descarto 350 ibix en la escala de Richal.

P.D. He dejado niveles en el blog. Con error subsanado...vamos cumpliendo bien. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

sentimiento contrario muertovivientista en maximos  

divergencia en el fuelza observo :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2013)

Mielda! el jato

Como va largo o corto? Pónganme al día QUICK!!


----------



## pollastre (20 Feb 2013)

Gatencio, ríndase y deponga sus cortos.... aún puede redimirse 



muertoviviente dijo:


> sentimiento contrario muertovivientista en maximos
> 
> divergencia en el fuelza observo :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (20 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Mielda! el jato
> 
> Como va largo o corto? Pónganme al día QUICK!!



Va corto....o eso dice

Así que ya sabemos qué va a pasar


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Va corto....o eso dice
> 
> Así que ya sabemos qué va a pasar



No crea, que por probabilidad le puede tocar un "yalodeciayo" :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No crea, que por probabilidad le puede tocar un "yalodeciayo" :cook:



claro que si campeona


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Gatencio, ríndase y deponga sus cortos.... aún puede redimirse


----------



## ghkghk (20 Feb 2013)

¿Cuándo se va a empezar a hablar aquí de The Following?


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ataque (y perforación) de máximos plurianuales (hablo del DAX).
> 
> Para que luego digan los bombillos del foro que no nos mojamos ::



¿Es tarde ya para subirse al carro?

Entiendo que si, porque el SL estaría muuuuy lejos.


----------



## paulistano (20 Feb 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Es tarde ya para subirse al carro?
> 
> Entiendo que si, porque el SL estaría muuuuy lejos.




Está usted como yo...ahora estoy el plena liquidez salvo las gamesas y tan tranquiloq ue estaba, esta gente se pone a hablar de 350 puntos arriba, algo gordo va a pasar y me calientan la cabeza:ouch:


----------



## juanfer (20 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Jueves o viernes pasa algo gordo...no se todavía que.
> 
> Pero IF se dispara como nunca lo había visto en mucho tiempo.





pollastre dijo:


> Ataque (y perforación) de máximos plurianuales (hablo del DAX).
> 
> Para que luego digan los bombillos del foro que no nos mojamos ::



Hay una cosa que no me cuadra, el DAX correlacionado con el SPX, debería de rondar por los 7900 u 8000 puntos, estos niveles ya los comente el 30 de enero.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-the-end-is-here-post8218686.html#post8218686


> Al DAX según mis sistemas aún le queda un último empuje con una gran probailidad a los 79xx o con menos probabilidad a los 80xx, antés del big guano.
> 
> Con lo que aun queda un poco de fiesta alcista.
> __________________



Lo que la bajada del 4 de febrero, era una trampa, al final no rompio nada, nos vamos a los 79xx con mucha probabilidad y con mucha menos al 8xxx.


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Está usted como yo...ahora estoy el plena liquidez salvo las gamesas y tan tranquiloq ue estaba, esta gente se pone a hablar de *350 puntos arriba*, algo gordo va a pasar y me calientan la cabeza:ouch:



Abajo......


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Feb 2013)

Yo sigo temiendo y viendo próximo el catacrocker...tal vez más en usa


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Está usted como yo...ahora estoy el plena liquidez salvo las gamesas y tan tranquiloq ue estaba, esta gente se pone a hablar de 350 puntos arriba, algo gordo va a pasar y me calientan la cabeza:ouch:



Al menos ya tengo aprendido que si no lo tengo claro (y sobre todo si ando pelao de tiempo)... Mejor me quedo quieto.

Y no sale mal el a la mínima duda mejor estar en liquidez, he de añadir (al menos en mi caso).


----------



## pollastre (20 Feb 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Es tarde ya para subirse al carro?
> 
> Entiendo que si, porque el SL estaría muuuuy lejos.




Bien razonado.... efectivamente, ahora mejor fuera. 7K6 inferiores era el momento de subirse. Ahora, dependiendo de las ganas de jugar que tengan esta gente, te podrías llegar a comer 200 pips a contra como el que no quiere la cosa.


----------



## juanfer (20 Feb 2013)

Según mis sistemas en el DAX, la posibilidad de subir a los 79xx y 8xxx dependen de que no se pierdan los 74xx. En dicho caso se aborta la subida y nos vamos al big guano.


----------



## vermer (20 Feb 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Al menos ya tengo aprendido que si no lo tengo claro (y sobre todo si ando pelao de tiempo)... Mejor quedo quieto.
> 
> Y no sale mal el a la mínima duda mejor estar en liquidez, he de añadir (al menos en mi caso).




Yo también estoy en liquidez....:

1- porque Bertok&cia me tienen acojonao y voy a lo segurola
2- porque me falta tiempo ahora mismo
3- porque incluso el sentimiento contrario que parece inspirar el Jato no es suficiente
4 y principal- porque la ignorancia me domina casi absolutamente. Todavía no he metido un puto corto, y con eso digo bastante...

Sigo esperando con toda la paciencia del mundo.


----------



## paulistano (20 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Abajo......



::::

leyendo que IF "se dispara"

Y a Mr. P hablando de ataque y perforación de máximos anuales en el dax.....

la picha un lío hoygan::


----------



## pollastre (20 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> ::::
> 
> leyendo que IF "se dispara"
> 
> ...




No, no.... FlanL y Mr. P están diciendo esencialmente lo mismo (mola esto de hablar en tercera persona de uno mismo, Jato-style :: )

Hay castañazo al alza (movimiento primario) pero antes viene un meneo fuerte del árbol (movimiento de segundo orden, bajista) para quitarse lastre de encima antes de ejecutar el primario.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo sigo temiendo y viendo próximo el catacrocker...tal vez más en usa



no tengas temor gacelilla , lo que se viene es un apocalipsis de amor


----------



## FranR (20 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> ::::
> 
> leyendo que IF "se dispara"
> 
> ...



IF elevado: Ojete dilatado.

Por eso, pese a la configuración alcista, debemos tener un "metosololapunta el restoesparaempujar" para poner indicadores en su sitio.


----------



## juanfer (20 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No, no.... FlanL y Mr. P están diciendo esencialmente lo mismo (mola esto de hablar en tercera persona de uno mismo, Jato-style :: )
> 
> Hay castañazo al alza (movimiento primario) pero antes viene un meneo fuerte del árbol (movimiento de segundo orden, bajista) para quitarse lastre de encima antes de ejecutar el primario.




Además si el movimiento de segundo orden, si es muy brusco puede anular el movimiento primario.


----------



## pollastre (20 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Además si el movimiento de segundo orden, si es muy brusco puede anular el movimiento primario.




Por supuesto, eso siempre.

Ya sea porque a alguien se le vaya la mano, ya sea por pérdida de interés en la configuración primaria, ya sea por cambio de estrategia.... un secundario pasado de frenada se carga el primario, claro que sí.

Ahí es donde tienes que estar rápido para detectarlo y cambiar de tercio, antes de que te comas el gran hocicazo.


----------



## Krim (20 Feb 2013)

Cabrones, me están empezando a quemar las BBVA. Las Gamesa me preocupan menos, por que van más a su aire (no formar parte del trollibex es una bendición).


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

MV trae una estrategia despiadada en el ibex :fiufiu: 

vamos a tener movimiento en la plaza africana :Baile:


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2013)

Miren la Ag y la base del canal. Ahí hay 4000 leleles de reward esperando.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Feb 2013)

Yo ayer cuando escuche algunos niveles que algunos barruntan en su "cabeza" crei y hoy después de consultarlo con la almohada sigo pensando que se habían pasado, si cabe todavía mas, con los alcoholes en la comida. Para determinados sitios hace falta mucha mecha y aunque solo sea porque la gente mire un grafico el vértigo esta ahí, presente en los miedos de las gacelas. Y no me puedo creer esos niveles.

Asi que yo ayer me baje en mi estación del 7750, deseando que alcancen esas estaciones mas altas, que yo les vere no desde tora bora, pero si mirando el mar, que esta partida me viene muy grande. 

PD: La CdC no me permite la entrada porque perdi el ticket y lo fui dejando a la hora de hacer un nuevo usuario. Hablare con el sr.A a tal asunto.

PD2: Aquí hay mucho informatico y quería hacerles una consultilla. Es mejor montar un ssd donde estaría el so y los principales programas, y a parte los hdd donde guardar los datos, incluso es mejor esto que querer meter mas dinero en el procesador¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2013)

El Au puede dar una opción excepcional de largos en 1540. Ahí se debe ganar mucho dinero, pero mucho.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El Au puede dar una opción excepcional de largos en 1540. Ahí se debe ganar mucho dinero, pero mucho.



demasiada buena pinta tiene el oros en esos niveleh :fiufiu:


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo ayer cuando escuche algunos niveles que algunos barruntan en su "cabeza" crei y hoy después de consultarlo con la almohada sigo pensando que se habían pasado, si cabe todavía mas, con los alcoholes en la comida. Para determinados sitios hace falta mucha mecha y aunque solo sea porque la gente mire un grafico el vértigo esta ahí, presente en los miedos de las gacelas. Y no me puedo creer esos niveles.
> 
> Asi que yo ayer me baje en mi estación del 7750, deseando que alcancen esas estaciones mas altas, que yo les vere no desde tora bora, pero si mirando el mar, que esta partida me viene muy grande.
> 
> ...



Me no ser informatico pero la mejoria de poner un SSD es sencillamente brutal. Lo mejor efectivamente es instalarlo donde este el SO.


----------



## aksarben (20 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> PD2: Aquí hay mucho informatico y quería hacerles una consultilla. Es mejor montar un ssd donde estaría el so y los principales programas, y a parte los hdd donde guardar los datos, incluso es mejor esto que querer meter mas dinero en el procesador¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?



En cualquier máquina mínimamente moderna, el cuello de botella es el disco. Meter un SSD para el SO, las aplicaciones y los datos más usados te da más beneficios en rendimiento que meter la misma pasta en procesador, habitualmente.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

aqui lo que hay es mucho ejpertito , tambien en informatica :ouch:


----------



## Krim (20 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> PD2: Aquí hay mucho informatico y quería hacerles una consultilla. Es mejor montar un ssd donde estaría el so y los principales programas, y a parte los hdd donde guardar los datos, incluso es mejor esto que querer meter mas dinero en el procesador¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?



El SSD es la mayor mejora en usabilidad de un ordenador de los últimos 5 años. De largo, la mejor inversión en un PC "de usuario normal".


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Feb 2013)

Muchas gracias, quiero saber las opiniones de los que sabeis de este tema, ya que cuando uno va a la tienda siempre se lleva lo que el vendedor quiere y no lo que necesita si no entiende mucho del tema. 

¿Es cierto que según vayas a jugar, sacar dos monitores o renderizar las tarjetas graficas tienen que ser distintas, me refiero que para lo que una tarjeta grafica es buena para jugar no se sirve para renderizar en 3d o editar fotográficas? Según que hagas son unas mejores que otras incluso hablando de similar precio.

¿Entiendo que un procesador de unos 180 euros, ya es un buen procesador para tratar datos sin ser esto la nasa?

AMD e INTEL son como la BMW y la Mercedes. Que es mas chupiguay?


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

samsung 840 pro y ocz vector ambos de 128gb para maximo rendimiento y crucial m4 si no quieres gastar demasiada platita , cualquiera llevara tu 
com-puta-dora a lo mas alto :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

pasa mucho con los ejpertitos en informatica , se compran tremendas computadoras que luego desaprovechan , servidor va con un intel e6600 doble nucleo 2,4 ghz de hace como 5 años y sobra potencia :fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Miren la Ag y la base del canal. Ahí hay 4000 leleles de reward esperando.



TF diario ?

28 o 26?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Feb 2013)

MV eres un maestro de la informática TAMBIEN?

lo de computadora me ha hecho gracia, es la hora de dejar de beber.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> MV eres un maestro de la informática TAMBIEN?
> 
> lo de computadora me ha hecho gracia, es la hora de dejar de beber.



en informatica lo mejor es siempre ir un paso por detras , comprar lo mejorcito y mas modelno es ser muy huevon , le recomiendo que le meta una de los ssd que menciono y tendra computer para rato


----------



## atman (20 Feb 2013)

comprado uno de los torpedos del ibex... el auditor mestaponiendounaostia... a ver si en la comida "aflojamos" un poco y la tarde se da mejor...


----------



## paulistano (20 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Cabrones, me están empezando a quemar las BBVA. Las Gamesa me preocupan menos, por que van más a su aire (no formar parte del trollibex es una bendición).



Pues a mi son las gamesas las que me queman de cojones


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2013)

Hay que mirar el timeframe en hora. Si hay una vuelta importante, hay que pillarla dentro del trading de la sesion. En timeframe diario te podrias quedar con cara de tonto si hubiera un bonito martillo.


----------



## Krim (20 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Muchas gracias, quiero saber las opiniones de los que sabeis de este tema, ya que cuando uno va a la tienda siempre se lleva lo que el vendedor quiere y no lo que necesita si no entiende mucho del tema.



Recuerda, que el vendedor/comercial,* ni es un asesor, ni es tu amigo*. Sus intereses no son los tuyos. (Vale, parece que eso tú lo tienes claro, pero tenía ganas de ponerlo)


> ¿Es cierto que según vayas a jugar, sacar dos monitores o renderizar las tarjetas graficas tienen que ser distintas, me refiero que para lo que una tarjeta grafica es buena para jugar no se sirve para renderizar en 3d o editar fotográficas? Según que hagas son unas mejores que otras incluso hablando de similar precio.



Hasta cierto punto, es cierto. Y digo hasta cierto punto por que la realidad es que, si no van a ser unos requerimientos muy profesionales, no vale la pena que te gastes la pasta de una tarjeta gráfica de renderizado, puedes tirar con una de juegos potente y obtener buenos resultados. Aquí manejamos CAD con GForces y no nos quejamos lo más mínimo, pero no buscamos imágenes fotorrealistas.


> ¿Entiendo que un procesador de unos 180 euros, ya es un buen procesador para tratar datos sin ser esto la nasa?
> 
> AMD e INTEL son como la BMW y la Mercedes. Que es mas chupiguay?



Por 180€ tienes un i5-3470, que es un Señor Procesador. Si realmente vas a manejar datos, y usar gráfica discreta, AMD está por debajo. 

Dos últimos detalles:

No aceptes una fuente de alimentación "genérica" bajo ningún concepto. Busca que sean de marca, Seasonic, Corsair, Thermaltake, Antec, XFX, Silverstone. Lo barato, en este caso, sale muy, muy caro.

Y, en caso de duda, mira esta guía de EL sitio de informática.

TR's February 2013 System Guide - The Tech Report - Page 1


----------



## Krim (20 Feb 2013)

Y ya que hemos sacado esas 3 letras, AMD parece que tiene otro tirón alcista. La pregunta para los expertos tiralíneas es: ¿Podría ser capaz de cerrar de una p*** vez el gap hasta los 3,1? ¿Creeis que hay pasta que ganar ahí?


----------



## paulistano (20 Feb 2013)

Al chinito hablándole de lo que es un vendedor.... Me parto... Jajaja


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pasa mucho con los ejpertitos en informatica , se compran tremendas computadoras que luego desaprovechan , servidor va con un intel e6600 doble nucleo 2,4 ghz de hace como 5 años y sobra potencia :fiufiu:



El jato ha prosperado, ya no hace papertrading, sino exceltrading.


----------



## LCIRPM (20 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues a mi son las gamesas las que me queman de cojones



Yo a 12, cuando recupere las pérdidas, las pulo ::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Yo a 12, cuando recupere las pérdidas, las pulo ::



12 lol :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (20 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> El SSD es la mayor mejora en usabilidad de un ordenador de los últimos 5 años. De largo, la mejor inversión en un PC "de usuario normal".



Cuidado con los SSD, solo son optimos para la lectura, si escribes mucho te los cargas. Van muy rapido para leer, pero el numero de escrituras estan limitadas. 

En pocas palabras que si escribes mucho te dura poco, y cuestan mucho.

Si no es un usuario avanzado que pone el SO en un disco y los datos en otro mecanico, va a durar muy poco.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuidado con los SSD, solo son optimos para la lectura, si escribes mucho te los cargas. Van muy rapido para leer, pero el numero de escrituras estan limitadas.
> 
> En pocas palabras que si escribes mucho te dura poco, y cuestan mucho.
> 
> Si no es un usuario avanzado que pone el SO en un disco y los datos en otro mecanico, va a durar muy poco.



la mayoria de foreros del HVEI son viejales , asi que da igual que duren poco los ssd


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2013)

Cuanto informático que no sabe dar a la tecla de buy/sell cuando hay que hacerlo ..... ::

Andinooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrllllllllllllllllllllllll.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cuanto informático que no sabe dar a la tecla de buy/sell cuando hay que hacerlo ..... ::
> 
> Andinooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrllllllllllllllllllllllll.



tranquilo muchacho , figura tecnica en desarrollo , esta todo controladito :Aplauso:


----------



## Krim (20 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuidado con los SSD, solo son optimos para la lectura, si escribes mucho te los cargas. Van muy rapido para leer, pero el numero de escrituras estan limitadas.
> 
> En pocas palabras que si escribes mucho te dura poco, y cuestan mucho.
> 
> Si no es un usuario avanzado que pone el SO en un disco y los datos en otro mecanico, va a durar muy poco.



Esos problemas son cosas del pasado.


----------



## J-Z (20 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> PD2: Aquí hay mucho informatico y quería hacerles una consultilla. Es mejor montar un ssd donde estaría el so y los principales programas, y a parte los hdd donde guardar los datos, incluso es mejor esto que querer meter mas dinero en el procesador¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?



SSD obligado con uno de 64 gb vas sobrado aunque el de 128 por poco más mejor, un Crucial M4.

En procesadores INTEL es BMW y AMD es un Peyot o Rinol :XX:, un 3570K es como un m3 al que puedes tunear a gusto.


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2013)

Esto está sumamente interesante.

Netflix para cortos claros en 200 porque se cierra el gap.
La plata para el rebote.
Nokia porque se acerca a la base del canal alcista.


----------



## J-Z (20 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pasa mucho con los ejpertitos en informatica , se compran tremendas computadoras que luego desaprovechan , servidor va con un intel e6600 doble nucleo 2,4 ghz de hace como 5 años y sobra potencia :fiufiu:



Gran procesador ese jato, yo lo jubilé hace 6 meses por un 3570K que peta ojales cual pandoro hace con ustec :Aplauso:


----------



## juanfer (20 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la mayoria de foreros del HVEI son viejales , asi que da igual que duren poco los ssd



Vamos que duren poco, es que igual no acaban la garantia de 2 añitos.

Gato si tienes 2 discos SSD vete haciendo backups porque igual algun dia te quedas sin disco.


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2013)

Hoy se le va a poder, presumiblemente, sacar 10 pipos al SP con shorts. Vean velas en timeframe de horas.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy se le va a poder, presumiblemente, sacar 10 pipos al SP con shorts. Vean velas en timeframe de horas.



los gringos le pueden matar de aburrimiento , advertido queda :ouch:


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2013)

They are boring and they will get bored me.


----------



## Krim (20 Feb 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Gran procesador ese jato, yo lo jubilé hace 6 meses por un 3570K que peta ojales cual pandoro hace con ustec :Aplauso:



Son categorías de productos diferentes, de eras diferentes, no entremos en comparativas absurdas. 



> SSD obligado con uno de 64 gb vas sobrado aunque el de 128 por poco más mejor, un Crucial M4.
> 
> En procesadores INTEL es BMW y AMD es un Peyot o Rinol , un 3570K es como un m3 al que puedes tunear a gusto.



64 Gb, por experiencia, se hace muy justito/agobiante. Si puedes 128 mucho mejor. Aunque hay muchas marcas buenas, Samsung a día de hoy reina sin discusión.

La diferencia de rendimiento entre los AMD y los Intel a menudo se exagera. Fíjate si se exagera, que en bastantes casos, el FX-8350 supera al 3570k, especialmente cuando el software paraleliza bien, donde le puede sacar un 20~30%. Donde AMD va realmente mal, es, irónicamente, en juegos, que en general tiran mucho de rendimiento monohilo. Eso, y que tiene un consumo de energía muy exagerado.


----------



## atman (20 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy se le va a poder, presumiblemente, sacar 10 pipos al SP con shorts. Vean velas en timeframe de horas.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Y veremos si no son más... los 1520 no son suficientes para hacer una buena enganchada... pero para eso tiene que romper el soporte alcista...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Feb 2013)

Toma, toma

Ahí viene el guano...


----------



## sr.anus (20 Feb 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Pepon en casa de enagas? presento resultados, beneficio neto esperado 375 m, presentado 379,5



Cabalgué a lomos de pepon, y me ha dado para un par de bolsas de pipas, pero menos de lo esperado

que os parece el nuevo precio objetivo que le han metido a INDITEX?

INDITEX - Cambio de ratings

Alguien va a comer papel a paladas ::


----------



## Cascooscuro (20 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy se le va a poder, presumiblemente, sacar 10 pipos al SP con shorts. Vean velas en timeframe de horas.



shorts hasta donde? 1520?


----------



## paulistano (20 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Vamos que duren poco, es que igual no acaban la garantia de 2 añitos.
> 
> Gato si tienes 2 discos SSD vete haciendo backups porque igual algun dia te quedas sin disco.



Pero no le haga caso...el gato opera con un cuaderno para apuntar y el teletexto para ver las cotizaciones, lo sabemos todos:fiufiu:


----------



## Hannibal (20 Feb 2013)

Pues yo ya estoy fuera tras saltar el SD con unas plusvis minimas pero tras llegar a perder un 10%, tan contento.

Estoy ojeando el Eurostoxx porque el HVEI me da miedito, mucho miedito, pero en el Stoxx he visto unas cuantas empresas grandes que van hacia abajo y sin frenos. Meterse largo hoy en día es poco menos que un suicidio verdad? ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues yo ya estoy fuera tras saltar el SD con unas plusvis minimas pero tras llegar a perder un 10%, tan contento.
> 
> Estoy ojeando el Eurostoxx porque el HVEI me da miedito, mucho miedito, pero en el Stoxx he visto unas cuantas empresas grandes que van hacia abajo y sin frenos. Meterse largo hoy en día es poco menos que un suicidio verdad? ienso:



opere con indices


----------



## Hannibal (20 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> opere con indices



Si las principales compañias de los indices van hacia abajo claramente, ¿qué piensa vd. que harán los índices? 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Si las principales compañias de los indices van hacia abajo claramente, ¿qué piensa vd. que harán los índices? 8:



opere con indices , se lo ordeno :no:


----------



## J-Z (20 Feb 2013)

Arcelol se va poniendo a tiro.


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Y veremos si no son más... los 1520 no son suficientes para hacer una buena enganchada... pero para eso tiene que romper el soporte alcista...



Ya tienen 8. Si es que esto no falla. Yo me llevé 4.

As Janus said.


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> shorts hasta donde? 1520?



Está bien ahí pero también en 22.


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esto está sumamente interesante.
> 
> Netflix para cortos claros en 200 porque se cierra el gap.
> La plata para el rebote.
> Nokia porque se acerca a la base del canal alcista.



Se podria poner usted un grafiquito para Nokia, le prometo unas tetas::


----------



## atman (20 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Se podria poner usted un grafiquito para Nokia, le prometo unas tetas::



No, no, no... Janus, no se lo ponga que las tetas de éste están llenas de pelosss...


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Feb 2013)

Usted lo ha querido...


Spoiler











::


----------



## atman (20 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Usted lo ha querido...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



No me atrevo a abrirlo...


----------



## Cascooscuro (20 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya tienen 8. Si es que esto no falla. Yo me llevé 4.
> 
> As Janus said.



yo 5. Thanks maestro!


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Se podria poner usted un grafiquito para Nokia, le prometo unas tetas::



Tengo por costumbre no hacerlo para que ustedes no se vuelvan vagos :o


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2013)

Uno: es muy posible que no se hayan visto los mínimos de la sesión de trading en el SP. En cualquier caso, un cierre de vela sobre 1522 sería magnífico y aumenta las probabilidades de que mañana se vieran los 1510 o 1513.

Dos: hay probabilidad del 98,99% de que Arena Pharma baje a 7 dolares. Con una posición de 10.000 títulos ... estamos hablando de más de 10.000 dolares de reward. El risk es realmente bajo y eso posibilita meter una posición "maja" de 10.000 títulos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2013)

Sus dejo un documental de incalculable valor sobre la vida en Japón:



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]dOz6svMXJnM[/YOUTUBE]



:: :baba:


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tengo por costumbre no hacerlo para que ustedes no se vuelvan vagos :o



Si no es por no ir, es que no me aclaro con el grafico :: :ouch: Gracias de todas formas


----------



## Cascooscuro (20 Feb 2013)

Veo un DAX clarisimamene a la baja mañana...


----------



## tarrito (20 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sus dejo un documental de incalculable valor sobre la vida en Japón:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



póngame 2, la morena y otra en pelirroja 

prometo que abrí el spoiler esperando un documental japo :ouch: no se puede uno fiar de nadie :´(


----------



## atman (20 Feb 2013)




----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2013)

Aguanten, a la plata la queda un probable trazo más hacia los 28.


----------



## atman (20 Feb 2013)

Ahí estamos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> póngame 2, la morena y otra en pelirroja
> 
> prometo que abrí el spoiler esperando un documental japo :ouch: no se puede uno fiar de nadie :´(



Pues si quiere aprender japones, no pierda detalle:



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]Genki desu ka? - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (20 Feb 2013)

Analysis: Core problem for Europe as France, Germany drift apart | Reuters

A los osos se nos acaba el fuelle... venga, vamoooss... que hay que ponerle la guinda!!


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2013)

Ya se cumplieron los más de 10 pipos de bajada. Ya estamos también sobre los mínimos. Si se cierra por aquí o más abajo, quizá mañana se vean los 1510-12. Janus está en racha, hagan lo oportuno.

Mucho ojo con la plata. Se puede presentar una oportunidad magnífica.

Un comentario de insider: Ojo con Prisa, hay ofertas varias por una de las joyas de la corona pero no se atreven a dar el paso porque perderían la gallina de los huevos de oro. Hay que estar atentos porque pudiera ser que no tuvieran más remedio. Los acreedores serán quienes fuercen la operación llegado el caso. Prisa tiene que estar en el radar constántemente.


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2013)

Señores, salvo que lo arreglen al cierre, se huele un movimiento muy importante. El ProShares está cargándose con bastante volumen.

Debilidad al cierre .... significa movimiento probable en dirección sur.


----------



## atman (20 Feb 2013)

siyalodeciayo...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Feb 2013)

Vamooos,... a comprar gamesas, bankias, matildes,...

Holocausto de la gacelilla flander


Menudas velas escombro...

jo jo


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2013)

Tengo claro que hay que estar largo en ProShares y reforzarlo si supera los 12. unos tres dolares de reward chupados.


----------



## bertok (20 Feb 2013)

Paso a saludar, lo del joro es la hostia.

Estaba bastante claro.

Comprad que esto es un simple bache ::


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Feb 2013)

ayer lo dejaron en máximos anuales como solía decir antes (un día perfecto) menuda rotura de culos usanos hoy


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2013)

James River es un corto muy "chupaó".


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Paso a saludar, lo del joro es la hostia.
> 
> Estaba bastante claro.
> 
> Comprad que esto es un simple bache ::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

el oro esta cerca de un rebote importante pero creo que sera solo eso , luego continuaran con el guano :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Feb 2013)




----------



## ponzi (20 Feb 2013)

Pescanova ya a las puertas de los 18 eu 


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=PVA:SM


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



pero que relajo traes chaval , con el guano no se bromea coño :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Paso a saludar, lo del joro es la hostia.
> 
> Estaba bastante claro.
> 
> Comprad que esto es un simple bache ::



Creo que podría llegar a los 1000€/oz...


----------



## bertok (20 Feb 2013)

Os tengo un poco abandonados.

Ahora que comenzarán las caídas fuertes pasaré más a menudo para saludar y felicitar a los agraciados ::


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Feb 2013)




----------



## bertok (20 Feb 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tP6YZXW7ogU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## J-Z (20 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gringos cansinos , MV cierra tos los cortos sobre indices gringos y carga cortos en ibex 8230
> 
> guanos dias y tal para cual :fiufiu:



Eres el amo del cresting :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Eres el amo del cresting :XX:



como te as dao cuenta ? ienso:


----------



## bertok (20 Feb 2013)

::::::

[YOUTUBE]Kqfl09ER5MM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cascooscuro (20 Feb 2013)

Ostia jato...en serio has cerrado cortos SP hoy? Lo tuyo es de libro guiness...


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Ostia jato...en serio has cerrado cortos SP hoy? Lo tuyo es de libro guiness...



Pero to lo meti en cortos ibex , ahora mismo al ibex lo tengo controladito mientras que con los gringos la cosa estaba mas complicada :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

yo no me fiaria de los gringos , estan dopados con dronja buena :fiufiu:

en cambio el ibex , tiene ganas de moverse :Baile:


----------



## bertok (20 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo no me fiaria de los gringos , estan dopados con dronja buena :fiufiu:
> 
> en cambio el ibex , tiene ganas de moverse :Baile:



*Jato, ni tienes ni puta idea. Tío, ni aciertas ni por equivocación* ::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *Jato, ni tienes ni puta idea. Tío, ni aciertas ni por equivocación* ::



pero si siempre acierto por equivocacion :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Feb 2013)

Que velas más destroyer

Dios mio


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Señores, salvo que lo arreglen al cierre, se huele un movimiento muy importante. El ProShares está cargándose con bastante volumen.
> 
> Debilidad al cierre .... significa movimiento probable en dirección sur.




El VIXY esta en 12.34$ más o menos sería un trade muy goloso hasta el gap (15.55)


----------



## atman (20 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> El gato siempre está abierto... le ha cogido cariño a Pandoro...
> 
> *Hoy voy a rizar el rizo... Auditoría de las isos y seguimiento de los mercados. Me he propuesto "triunfáh"... En el SP, 5 mini cortos en toda la bola. SL+1. Y dos iberocortos en 8260. SL 8282. No creo que pueda seguirles mucho, así que ya veremos donde me estrello...*



 

¿no hay thanks????


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> ¿no hay thanks????



se hizo merecedor de un thanks , mejor no :bla:


----------



## jaialro (20 Feb 2013)

Se me ha escapado el trade del año. Esta mañana he estado a punto de abrir un corto en el mini- SP en 1529, que mala suerte joder.


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2013)

Andamos ganando reward again.

Menuda semana y sin contar Gamesa.


----------



## jaialro (20 Feb 2013)

Hachazo con contundencia de los gringos.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

jaialro dijo:


> Hachazo con contundencia de los gringos.



todavia no tienen tesho :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (20 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Andamos ganando reward again.
> 
> Menuda semana y sin contar Gamesa.



Que envidia me dais.Se me acabo el chollo por una buena temporada,esto me pasa por cambiar los balances por la espatula.Por cierto este viernes toca renovacion de cortos , asi que cuidado, la manipulacion estara a la orden dia. Un dato que no di el 8, en mitad del rebote ampliaron los cortos en algunos valores entre ellos fcc

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-28037224


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Feb 2013)

Gato, ¿me harías el favor de ponerte corto en el SP otra vez?


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Gato, ¿me harías el favor de ponerte corto en el SP otra vez?



y que te lo lleves facil :no:


----------



## kemao2 (20 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y que te lo lleves facil :no:




Jato yo tambien quiero abrir mañana una posición corta en algunos valores del Ibex. ¿No podrias ponerte corto y forzar un rebote en el SP?


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2013)

kemao2 dijo:


> Jato yo tambien quiero abrir mañana una posición corta en algunos valores del Ibex. ¿No podrias ponerte corto y forzar un rebote en el SP?



pues haberte puesto corto antes


----------



## bertok (20 Feb 2013)

Se va a liar muy gorda ...

Equity Prices Are Artificially High


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2013)

De lo mejorcito.

[YOUTUBE]Az9R8EScOVA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]UfjlvzWo8DM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]OyZiXAnMlnU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_RlQHnLGfPo[/YOUTUBE]

Escúchenlo entero.


----------



## bertok (20 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> De lo mejorcito.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Az9R8EScOVA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Por fin un buen aporte Janus :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Subiendo el nivel

[YOUTUBE]dq0Do64wSBY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]pdxIdK7G15w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (20 Feb 2013)

Conciertazo que dieron hace años en torrelavega ::


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Andamos ganando reward again.
> 
> Menuda semana y sin contar Gamesa.



dónde?

en el VIX , lo pillaste en 12 (+3$ de reward)


----------



## atman (21 Feb 2013)

¿saben lo mejor de todo? que sigo corto...!! 

Sin embargo, la impresión es que al menos mañana nos vamos a enrededar mucho-mucho (8165-8172) igual para acabar en verde. 

Habla FranR de un gran tirón para el viernes en el ibex y creo que tambien Mr.P en el DAX... Tambien en el SP hay esa impresión. Yo esto (que vaya ser el viernes), de momento, no lo tengo claro, pero si personas con una bien ganada reputación apuntan a lo mismo... algo hay...

Asumo que la apertura será bajista y luego hará lo que haga. Así que, por si esto se desmadra (y le pillo hasta 80p. por abajo, ji!), al ibex le tengo el stop en 8135.

En yankilandia muy probablemente mañana sea otro día de sube y sube. Estamos en soportes. Hago caja y a otra cosa.

Hoy ha sido un día muy duro. Quiero más...


----------



## Claca (21 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IBEX, actualización:







Deterioro en la estructura de muy corto plazo al perder la directriz, lo que propició la búsqueda del nivel de soporte más relevante en los 8.050, desde el cual rebotó más de 200 puntos. ¿Cómo queda el asunto ahora?

Seguimos igual. Mientras no se pierda esa zona, en el gráfico se ve el por qué es tan relevante, anulando esa figura de giro al alza, el índice tiene potencial para alcanzar los 8.420 puntos y probar de esta forma la resistencia más fuerte que tiene por arriba. El problema está en que, tal y como comentaba, este movimiento, que no tiene por qué alcanzar el objetivo señalado, parece ser únicamente una parada tras la vertical caída que nos daba un primer susto luego de tantas semanas de tregua. Es muy importante no obstinarse con los largos si pierde la referencia, en cuyo caso sugeriría esperar a que desarrolle el siguiente tramo a la baja antes de aventurarse a comprar.

Esta semana la encuesta de sentimiento vuelve a ser optimista, lo cual no casa para nada con lo que hace el precio, que hasta los 8.450 seguiría en riesgo correctivo para volver a caer.

Para aprovechar el momento de mercado, Claca HF sugería una operación bajista en INDITEX:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...po-papertladin-y-acertar-148.html#post8354022


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

arriba especuladores de la tierra 
en pie famelica legion :baba:

no te sobra razon claca :ouch: el ibex es bajista y no veremos esos 8420 hasta dentro de mucho time :no:

guanos dias y tal para cual :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

los gringos son capaces de rebotar en la parte baja de bollinger diario , pero el ibex esta sentenciado y lo mejor de todo es que tenemos los puntos de giro :baba:


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

Un poco mas abajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

pobre claca siempre con sus graficos complejos :: 

claca pezkeñin al ibex solo tienes que ponerle una alcista bien coloca y ya tienes todo lo necesario :fiufiu:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (21 Feb 2013)

Los chinorris parecen estar por la labor del big guano. Un casi -3% que llevan.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Feb 2013)

El barbas ha dicho que no hay más QE y los chinos van a regular el precio del visillo

Estamos muertos


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El barbas ha dicho que no hay más QE y los chinos van a regular el precio del visillo
> 
> Estamos muertos



no es momento de llorar , es momento de reir , riamos :


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Bien razonado.... efectivamente, ahora mejor fuera. 7K6 inferiores era el momento de subirse. Ahora, dependiendo de las ganas de jugar que tengan esta gente, te podrías llegar a comer 200 pips a contra como el que no quiere la cosa.



Efectivamente no era el momento de subirse. 

Ahora a ver si nos quieren dar otros 7600 que podría ser interesante, y si se rompe el principal que mencionaste, al menos el SL estaría cerca, muy cerca.

PD: si se rompe espero que nos cuentes alguna historia de algún leoncio pillado (o del quiebro que ha hecho alguno gordo de verdad) anda paaaaayo...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Efectivamente no era el momento de subirse.
> 
> Ahora a ver si nos quieren dar otros 7600 que podría ser interesante, y si se rompe el principal que mencionaste, al menos el SL estaría cerca, muy cerca.
> 
> PD: si se rompe espero que nos cuentes alguna historia de algún leoncio pillado (o del quiebro que ha hecho alguno gordo de verdad) anda paaaaayo...



mas bien va a contar la historia de una gacela leoncia pillada


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mas bien va a contar la historia de una gacela leoncia pillada



Una duda jato, ¿tu estás dentro o estás en liquidez??


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Feb 2013)

Gacelillas flander con papel en la mano dilatando esfinter...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Una duda jato, ¿tu estás dentro o estás en liquidez??



despues de cerrar los cortos en indices gringos ayer , cargue cortos en ibex 8230 

me cambie mas que nada porque en el ibex la cosa esta clarisima con puntos de giro y to :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

hordas bajistas mantened la posicion , mantened los cortos , MV el zahori dara la señal de retirada :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (21 Feb 2013)

Con Uds., en toda su gloria y esplendor.... el movimiento secundario


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (21 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> ¿saben lo mejor de todo? Que sigo corto...!!
> 
> sin embargo, la impresión es que al menos mañana nos vamos a enrededar mucho-mucho (8165-8172) igual para acabar en verde.
> 
> ...



*7998*

- 2,02 %


:d:d:d


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> *7998*
> 
> - 2,02 %
> 
> ...



ya llego el gafe :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Feb 2013)

Pepe Luí lleva buscando la hostia desde ayer...


----------



## pollastre (21 Feb 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> PD: si se rompe espero que nos cuentes alguna historia de algún leoncio pillado (o del quiebro que ha hecho alguno gordo de verdad) anda paaaaayo...




Morbo bursátil, ¿ eh ? ::

Le puedo contar que ahora mismo, no hace ni tres minutos, muchos gacelérrimos han tenido FED en que habíamos tocado mínimo intradiario en el 597 y han metido fuerte ( +600 netos ). Poco después se ha rebasado el 597 con volumen (aunque haya sido por apenas unos pocos pips), y muchos han salido despavoridos ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Con Uds., en toda su gloria y esplendor.... el movimiento secundario



Bueno, pues lo he enganchado en 7602. SL ya en punto de entrada, a ver si el secundario no se ocme al primario...


----------



## LOLO08 (21 Feb 2013)

Ha sido un viaje marinero muy productivo pero hoy le digo "hasta luego" a las pescantinas.

Un reward de 2 e. por acción no está nada mal!!!.

Pd: Me cambio avatar, pero seguiré consumiendo pescaos y mariscos varios jejejeje.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Ha sido un viaje marinero muy productivo pero hoy le digo "hasta luego" a las pescantinas.
> 
> Un reward de 2 e. por acción no está nada mal!!!.
> 
> Pd: Me cambio avatar, pero seguiré consumiendo pescaos y mariscos varios jejejeje.



sobretodo trucha ::


----------



## juanfer (21 Feb 2013)

Creo que entre hoy y mañana se cerraran los gaps del eurostoxx50.


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Morbo bursátil, ¿ eh ? ::
> 
> Le puedo contar que ahora mismo, no hace ni tres minutos, muchos gacelérrimos han tenido FED en que habíamos tocado mínimo intradiario en el 597 y han metido fuerte ( +600 netos ). Poco después se ha rebasado el 597 con volumen (aunque haya sido por apenas unos pocos pips), y muchos han salido despavoridos ::



Modo si palmo en la operación al menos que me entretenga un rato con la telenovela mientra algún experto me indica como recuperar la pasta que he perdido :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: 

EDITO: pues nada, me han barrido en el ultimo movimiento para despiojar. Me quedo a 0 (que tampoco está tan mal realmente).


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Feb 2013)

El dax se puede zampar una bajadita guapa hasta los 7400


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

esto es un grafico , como tie que ser , sin colorines ni tontas


----------



## juanfer (21 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El dax se puede zampar una bajadita guapa hasta los 7400



Si se cierran los gaps lo podemos ver, pero si perdemos los 7400 en el DAX nos vamos al big guano.


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Feb 2013)

Buenos dis señores

¿Llego tarde para echarle un corto al ibex?

Donde están los niveles del señor FranR?


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

PMI de la eurozona 

PMI de servicios baja de 48,6 a 47,3 cuando se esperaba 49. Nuevos pedidos baja de 48,4 a 46. Manufacturas baja de 47,9 a 47,8 cuando se esperaba 48,5

:Baile:


----------



## LOLO08 (21 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sobretodo trucha ::



Yo a ustec tambien le quiero!! 

Huy!! se le ha caido la pastilla de jabón...cójala, cójala!!! :


----------



## atman (21 Feb 2013)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> *7998*
> 
> - 2,02 %
> 
> ...



Emmm...  no sé si no me ha entendido usteq, o si malinterpreto sus risitas... popr si el fallo es suyo, le dejo el spoiler para lo vea con traquilidad.



Spoiler






atman dijo:


> El gato siempre está abierto... le ha cogido cariño a Pandoro...
> 
> Hoy voy a rizar el rizo... Auditoría de las isos y seguimiento de los mercados. Me he propuesto "triunfáh"... En el SP, 5 mini cortos en toda la bola. SL+1. Y dos iberocortos en 8260. SL 8282. No creo que pueda seguirles mucho, así que ya veremos donde me estrello...





atman dijo:


>





atman dijo:


> ¿saben lo mejor de todo? que sigo corto...!!
> 
> Sin embargo, la impresión es que al menos mañana nos vamos a enrededar mucho-mucho (8165-8172) igual para acabar en verde.
> 
> ...








Por lo demás... Me ha saltado el stop en los 8000!! *260 puntos de ibex...!!!* no ha sido mala, no... 

(yo al menos no estoy muy acostumbrado a hacer operaciones de esa amplitud en índices...)


----------



## pollastre (21 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El dax se puede zampar una bajadita guapa hasta los 7400




_Demassiê per le body_, en mi opinión... un swing de esa magnitud desmantelaría la configuración primaria, que ahora mismo sigue siendo alcista, a pesar de los fuegos artificiales más o menos entretenidos con los que nos están obsequiando hoy en forma de bajada mañanera. 

No digo que sea imposible (en este negocio todo es posible, desde luego), pero sí digo que de ocurrir, sería por pérdida de interés de los que llevan tres meses ya montando la configuración alcista que ahora mismo está en activo.


----------



## atman (21 Feb 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos dis señores
> 
> ¿Llego tarde para echarle un corto al ibex?
> 
> Donde están los niveles del señor FranR?



BOLSA IF

(supongo que no le molestará, ahora que ya lo lleva en la firma)


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2013)

Rovi ha ganado algo mas de lo que esperaba


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/empres...-195-millones-en-2012-un-8-mas.html#_Noticias


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> _Demassiê per le body_, en mi opinión... un swing de esa magnitud desmantelaría la configuración primaria, que ahora mismo sigue siendo alcista, a pesar de los fuegos artificiales más o menos entretenidos con los que nos están obsequiando hoy en forma de bajada mañanera.
> 
> No digo que sea imposible (en este negocio todo es posible, desde luego), pero sí digo que de ocurrir, sería por pérdida de interés de los que llevan tres meses ya montando la configuración alcista que ahora mismo está en activo.



Yo digo en un rango amplio, quizás de una o varias semanas..

Creo que si rompen los 7600 por abajo, a conciencia, puede haber posibilidades...(lo digo desde mi sesgada visión , claro)


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Ha sido un viaje marinero muy productivo pero hoy le digo "hasta luego" a las pescantinas.
> 
> Un reward de 2 e. por acción no está nada mal!!!.
> 
> Pd: Me cambio avatar, pero seguiré consumiendo pescaos y mariscos varios jejejeje.



Felicidades  Mi viaje fue parecido, de 14,22 a 16,80.Hay mercado todos los dias, con paciencia se volveran a ver grandes grandes oportunidades, es lo bueno de un mercado volatil,a corto plazo la irracionalidad se impone a la razon.


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo digo en un rango amplio, quizás de una o varias semanas..
> 
> Creo que si rompen los 7600 por abajo, a conciencia, puede haber posibilidades...(lo digo desde mi sesgada visión , claro)



La otra vez ampliaron cortos aunque con cierto disimulo,cada % que meten de mas a un valor son varios millones, asi que piensan sacarle platita.Veremos como queda la cosa este viernes.Yo creo que veremos cierres por debajo de 8000


----------



## paulistano (21 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La otra vez ampliaron cortos aunque con cierto disimulo,cada % que meten de mas a un valor son varios millones, asi que piensan sacarle platita.Veremos como queda la cosa este viernes.Yo creo que veremos cierres por debajo de 8000



Pepitoria hablaba del dax ponzi....eso creo.

Pues yo creo que esta caida para aqui, en los 8.000.

Esta todo muy tranquilo:fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pepitoria hablaba del dax ponzi....eso creo.
> 
> Pues yo creo que esta caida para aqui, en los 8.000.
> 
> Esta todo muy tranquilo:fiufiu:



Exacto, del Dax


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pepitoria hablaba del dax ponzi....eso creo.
> 
> Pues yo creo que esta caida para aqui, en los 8.000.
> 
> Esta todo muy tranquilo:fiufiu:



No habia leido todo el hilo.Yo no descartaria ver el ibex a 7600 pero mas adelante.


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> BOLSA IF
> 
> (supongo que no le molestará, ahora que ya lo lleva en la firma)



Gracias, Ya ha vuelto , es que no lo miraba porque llevaba parado unos días, desde el 12 de febrero


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Feb 2013)

Ayer, sony presento la que sera la PS4, ya pueden empezar a cargar cortos contra sony.


----------



## faraico (21 Feb 2013)

Las prisas janusianas en 23,5....valor como para aguantar los stops...algunos entramos a 0,30 y nos pandorearon pero bien....y eso que salimos en 0,285 - 0,29.....está claro que esto no es un juego, se puede perder mucho dinero.


----------



## atman (21 Feb 2013)

Voy a probar un larguíbero aquí, 8060, con el SL en 8030... objetivo: recuperar los 8100 y luego a ver si buscamos los números que puse... Pero si tontea un poco me salgo con lo que sea.


----------



## pipoapipo (21 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El barbas ha dicho que no hay más QE y los chinos van a regular el precio del visillo



realidad o sueño humedo?


----------



## pollastre (21 Feb 2013)

Cuidado, cuidado con el 575.....




edit: dicho y hecho, 15 puntos abajo en 600ms al perderlo. Cómo se nota que ahí estan currando mis "colegas"... nivel-bomba algorítmica donde los haya ::


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Voy a probar un larguíbero aquí, 8060, con el SL en 8030... objetivo: recuperar los 8100 y luego a ver si buscamos los números que puse... Pero si tontea un poco me salgo con lo que sea.



6950 es el ojetivo del ibex , algun poorback pue haber


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Feb 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> realidad o sueño humedo?



Realidad
.
.
.
La Fed podría introducir ya en marzo cambios en su programa de estímulo - elEconomista.es


----------



## Krim (21 Feb 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Ayer, sony presento la que sera la PS4, ya pueden empezar a cargar cortos contra sony.



Pues no creas...no me pinta mal, las últimas specs que había oído eran auténticas mariconadas, y esto estaría muy por encima del PC que tengo así que ni tan mal. Lo que me pregunto es si lo usarán de excusa para mover AMD, en un sentido o en otro, que tanto da. Sería una excusa pésima, por que hace meses que todo el mundo sabía que aquello tendría hardware AMD, (el no poder elegir es lo que tiene), pero todo vale.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2013)

Largo en 8008 buscando a pandoro, con más miedo que vergüenza....


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Largo en 8008 buscando a pandoro, con más miedo que vergüenza....



desesperadamente buscando a pandoro :rolleye:


----------



## atman (21 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Voy a probar un larguíbero aquí, 8060, con el SL en 8030... objetivo: recuperar los 8100 y luego a ver si buscamos los números que puse... Pero si tontea un poco me salgo con lo que sea.



Chucrut!

Otra vez, en 8010. SL 7990.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Chucrut!
> 
> Otra vez, en 8010. SL 7990.



Voy largo con un oso..... :ouch:


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pues no creas...no me pinta mal, las últimas specs que había oído eran auténticas mariconadas, y esto estaría muy por encima del PC que tengo así que ni tan mal. Lo que me pregunto es si lo usarán de excusa para mover AMD, en un sentido o en otro, que tanto da. Sería una excusa pésima, por que hace meses que todo el mundo sabía que aquello tendría hardware AMD, (el no poder elegir es lo que tiene), pero todo vale.



Esperate al precio del PC.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Chucrut!
> 
> Otra vez, en 8010. SL 7990.



la zona 8000 es soporte , pero en cuanto lo rompa se abriran las puertas del infierno , advertido queda contratendenciero :no:


----------



## atman (21 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Voy largo con un oso..... :ouch:



Le gustan las emociones fuertes ¿eh?

Bueno, yo creo que ahora sí, un tironcito arriba nos van a dejar. No sólo por el ibex, (que como alguien sople, nos vamos a los 6000 de bertok) sino viendo al resto de mercados.

...además, si mañana va a ser el apocalipsis... no vamos a saltar desde aquí...


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Feb 2013)

Alguien mantiene las gamesas?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2013)




----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Feb 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Alguien mantiene las gamesas?



Servidor, aunque no soy muy de fiar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Le gustan las emociones fuertes ¿eh?
> 
> Bueno, yo creo que ahora sí, un tironcito arriba nos van a dejar. No sólo por el ibex, (que como alguien sople, nos vamos a los 6000 de bertok) sino viendo al resto de mercados.
> 
> ...además, si mañana va a ser el apocalipsis... no vamos a saltar desde aquí...



Yo me bajo en 8240 Flanelianos. Donde le venderé el largo al Jato, para que gane 3 puntos.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



el ibex hara lo que tiene que hacer , lo que piensen cinco o veinte gacelas no tiene la menor importancia :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

hordas bajistas mantened la posicion , mantened los cortos , MV atila de los mercados dara la señal de retirada :Aplauso:

mientras las gacelas sigan cargando largos no hay peligro para las hordas bajistas :no:


----------



## Hannibal (21 Feb 2013)

Creo que hasta el lunes yo me quedo fuera, seré gacela pero no soy tonto ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2013)

vaya velon más feo, no?
edit1: mantenemos largos con tres pares de cojones!
edit2: Que vela más bónita en el orto de los c-ortos


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hordas bajistas mantened la posicion , mantened los cortos , MV atila de los mercados dara la señal de retirada :Aplauso:
> 
> mientras las gacelas sigan cargando largos no hay peligro para las hordas bajistas :no:



Permítame, humirdemente, rectificarle:
Usted no es el Atila de los mercados, ustec es el O R Á C U L O de los mercados.
No sé quién es el responsable de su clarividencia, si algún dios o la naturaleza, pero es usted jrande, muy jrande en sus análisis y gráficos con pocos colores y pocas rayas.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> vaya velon más feo, no?
> mantenemos largos con tres pares de cojones!



no esperaba menos , las gacelas existis con el unico proposito de servir de alimento :fiufiu: 

MV el quebrantahuesos no tendra piedad de vosotros gacelones :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Permítame, humirdemente, rectificarle:
> Usted no es el Atila de los mercados, ustec es el O R Á C U L O de los mercados.
> No sé quién es el responsable de su clarividencia, si algún dios o la naturaleza, pero es usted jrande, muy jrande en sus análisis y gráficos con pocos colores y pocas rayas.



Es cierto, es el oraculo, *ora *pone el *culo* a pandoro, *ora *tiene *culo *roto


----------



## pollastre (21 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es cierto, es el oraculo, *ora *pone el *culo* a pandoro, *ora *tiene *culo *roto






O limpiada con bayeta....

O limpiada con estropajo....

Relucirá su cazuela....

Con detergente *CASCAJO *!
.....
.....

::::


----------



## atman (21 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> vaya velon más feo, no?
> edit1: mantenemos largos con tres pares de cojones!
> edit2: Que vela más bónita en el orto de los c-ortos



Sin nuevo mínimo, no hay dolor... separo un pelín el stop, que me lo petan... 

joer... sin quitarle el ojo, que éstos igual van en serio..


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> O limpiada con bayeta....
> 
> O limpiada con estropajo....
> 
> ...



¿Eso salía en un comic de mortadelo si no recuerdo mal???


----------



## pollastre (21 Feb 2013)

Cojones con la puta sesión ya.... por fin he podido cerrar.

Toda la mañana mareado intentando buscar ventanas de entrada sin riesgo, en un entorno en el que iban 20 puntos arriba o abajo en segundos... vaya feria.

Pelín durilla hoy la cosa, la verdad.


----------



## pollastre (21 Feb 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Eso salía en un comic de mortadelo si no recuerdo mal???




Premio para el caballero !

Corra, jefe, corra: EN LA OLIMPIADA (1972)


Salía en "Motadelo y Filemón en la *Olimpiada*" ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Cojones con la puta sesión ya.... por fin he podido cerrar.
> 
> Toda la mañana mareado intentando buscar ventanas de entrada sin riesgo, en un entorno en el que iban 20 puntos arriba o abajo en segundos... vaya feria.
> 
> Pelín durilla hoy la cosa, la verdad.



¿Están lloviendo tantas hostias como parece??


----------



## atman (21 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Premio para el caballero !
> 
> Corra, jefe, corra: EN LA OLIMPIADA (1972)
> 
> ...



La leche... ¿recuerdan ustedes esas cosas? Y yo que hay días que no recuerdo con que mano cojo el peine... debe ser el amigo Al, que no perdona...


Yo diría que ahora mismo estamos en punto crítico. Si se mantiene o sigue hacia arriba, nos puede dar un paseo... como falle... vuelvo a pegar el stop.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

las gacelas defienden a muelte el nivelito , pero el destino del ibex esta ya decidido :abajo: 

mis bienamadas hordas bajistas aniquilad toda resistencia , la logica de los cortilargos no debe ser puesta en entredicho :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> La leche... ¿recuerdan ustedes esas cosas? Y yo que hay días que no recuerdo con que mano cojo el peine... debe ser el amigo Al, que no perdona...



A ver.

¿Se refiere al amigo Al de apellido Opecia? Tiene todo el sentido. Hace tanto tiempo que no coge un peine que se le olvida con el que lo ha cogido por ultima vez. Si, no hay duda, el amigo es el señor Al Opecia.


----------



## atman (21 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ver.
> 
> ¿Se refiere al amigo Al de apellido Opecia? Tiene todo el sentido. Hace tanto tiempo que no coge un peine que se le olvida con el que lo ha cogido por ultima vez. Si, no hay duda, el amigo es el señor Al Opecia.



:XX:

No, hablo del señor Zheimer, Al Zheimer...

Edito: allá vamos... a ver si esta vez es la buena...


----------



## pollastre (21 Feb 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Están lloviendo tantas hostias como parece??




Unas pocas... para empezar el movimiento ha tenido cierta entidad, llegando a rozar los -3500 netos en su punto álgido. Ahora mismo estamos estables en unos -2900 netos.

Sin entrar en muchos detalles, decir que la volatibilidad de los índices es función directa de (entre otras muchas variables) la platita puesta encima de la mesa. Esto ocurre porque una gran mayoría de los algos cambian su agresividad y su comportamiento en función del volumen negociado, su cadencia, etc. 

Sucede entonces que en sesiones de volumen elevado (y +-3000 Daxies neto está ya en ese rango) los algoritmos se vuelven más agresivos, al mismo tiempo que el DOM ladder se estrecha y la liquidez se retira al estilo de Moisés y las aguas aquellas etc. etc. ; cuando juntas los dos efectos, la volatibilidad se dispara. 

Eso amplifica aún más la percepción de que se están dando hostias como panes; pero irónicamente, en esos momentos finales del movimiento grande (digo que son momentos finales porque para ese entonces el dinero inteligente se ha retirado ya del tablero, tras hacer lo que había venido a hacer), dichas "hostias" provienen de gacelérrimos que, aun con un volumen de risa, menean el índice debido a la liquidez tan escasa que existe en esos momentos. 

En realidad, la sesión terminó a las 11:45 en el 7575, en ese momento se retiraron los actores grandes. Los 15 puntos extra de bajada han venido inducidos por un SL overrun (efecto avalancha de stops).


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Premio para el caballero !
> 
> Corra, jefe, corra: EN LA OLIMPIADA (1972)
> 
> ...



Que grandes...


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> La leche... ¿recuerdan ustedes esas cosas? Y yo que hay días que no recuerdo con que mano cojo el peine... debe ser el amigo Al, que no perdona...
> 
> 
> Yo diría que ahora mismo estamos en punto crítico. Si se mantiene o sigue hacia arriba, nos puede dar un paseo... como falle... vuelvo a pegar el stop.



No se preocupe, leía hace poco que es bueno ser consciente de que uno tiene fallos de memoria, que no recuerda algunas cosas como el nombre de alguien, qué iba a buscar a la nevera...
El problema real es cuando no sabemos que no recordamos. Ahí si que está el Al.
Hamijo, no se preocupe, está perfectamente.


----------



## Cascooscuro (21 Feb 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Eso salía en un comic de mortadelo si no recuerdo mal???



O-limpiada con jabon
O-limpiada con lejia
Huele a demonios la tia!

EDITO: Creo que eso era en Chicha, Tato y Clodoveo...de profesion...sin empleo! (recuerdan las colas del paro?)

EDITO2: Grande IBAÑEZ!


----------



## atman (21 Feb 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No se preocupe, leía hace poco que es bueno ser consciente de que uno tiene fallos de memoria, que no recuerda algunas cosas como el nombre de alguien, qué iba a buscar a la nevera...
> El problema real es cuando no sabemos que no recordamos. Ahí si que está el Al.
> Hamijo, no se preocupe, está perfectamente.



:o Gracias, exageraba un poco... siempre he tenido una pésima memoria "consciente". En parte, yo pienso que teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de "cosas" que leo, supongo que mi cerebro se ha especializado en "extraer" la información relevante, las conclusiones, los procesos, en detrimento de la retentiva pura...

Por ejemplo, he leído las obras completas de Neruda, poesía y prosa. Creo que los dos únicos versos que recuerdo "conscientemente" son aquellos de "Puedo escribir los versos más tristes esta noche:/ Pensar que no la tengo, sentir que la he perdido." Y "creo" que es porque se las escuché recitar al propio Neruda en una grabación que hizo y que encontré por ahí. Otra cosa es si alguien las cita, puedo decir que las recuerdo y puedo evocar el estilo... Pero decir: !ah, sí! eso es de "Residencia en la tierra" o de "Odas Elementales" eso es otra cosa...


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

Gamesa está muy, pero que muy, fuerte. Tras la importante subida (con volumen !!!!) se resiste a corregir en magnitudes amplias (que podría ser lógico).

Corregir, tiene que corregir y es sano para próximas aventuras. Paciencia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2013)

*Vamos coño ya!!*


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Vamos coño ya!!*



abandona toda esperanza :no:


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esto es un grafico , como tie que ser , sin colorines ni tontas



Tú y esas rayas que te "colocan" .....

Tienes que dejarlo, hombre!.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> abandona toda esperanza :no:



Le cito por cansino.

Esta operación ya se queda en verde 

Tenga cuidadín y úntese el orto de vaselina, a ver si *Othar *le va a pethar el ojal.....

Para los niños de la ESO que nos leen:



Spoiler


----------



## Hannibal (21 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> O limpiada con bayeta....
> 
> O limpiada con estropajo....
> 
> ...



Qué grande, pues no me lo pasaba yo bien ni nada leyendo a Mortadelo.

Sin duda alguna, mi preferido era la valla de publicidad donde se leia:

_Usted fume, fume!! Y después.... pompas fúnebres "ñaca"_


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> :o
> Por ejemplo, he leído las *obras completas de Neruda, poesía y prosa*. Creo que los dos únicos versos que recuerdo "conscientemente" son aquellos de "Puedo escribir los versos más tristes esta noche:/ Pensar que no la tengo, sentir que la he perdido." Y "creo" que es porque se las escuché recitar al propio Neruda en una grabación que hizo y que encontré por ahí. Otra cosa es si alguien las cita, puedo decir que las recuerdo y puedo evocar el estilo... Pero decir: !ah, sí! eso es de "Residencia en la tierra" o de "Odas Elementales" eso es otra cosa...



Excelente gusto literario.
Yo también soy un desastre en cuanto a la memoria.


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Cojones con la puta sesión ya.... por fin he podido cerrar.
> 
> Toda la mañana mareado intentando buscar ventanas de entrada *sin riesgo*, en un entorno en el que iban 20 puntos arriba o abajo en segundos... vaya feria.
> 
> Pelín durilla hoy la cosa, la verdad.




.... te refieres a "riesgo controlado" . Esto está muy difícil.

Explícalo bien porque algún bombín se puede dar la hostia entendiendo lo que no es.:


----------



## pollastre (21 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> .... te refieres a "riesgo controlado" . Esto está muy difícil.
> 
> Explícalo bien porque algún bombín se puede dar la hostia entendiendo lo que no es.:




No no, bombines no, por favor 


Yo creo que a buen entendedor... pero por si acaso sigo tu recomendación e incido: me refería a riesgo contenido según mis propios criterios. 

Repitan conmigo: bolsa sin riesgo = caca ::


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

El SAN mira hacia 5-5,20.


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

Nokia sigue haciendo lo que ayer habíamos avisado. Busca la base del canal que ahora anda por 2,6.

Cuidado con ese nivel, hay que pensarse bien cómo llega ahí y si hay que tradear largos o no.

Como compañía es un pufo. A nivel de HW no puede competir con los asiaticos (ni en costes ni en calidad de producto al menos cada vez menos). A nivel de SW no puede competir porque no tiene SW propio. En cuanto al margen va jodido también porque tiene que pagar un fee a Maicrosó cada vez que vende un proyecto con WPhone.


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 Feb 2013)

Buenas, esto ha estado cojXXXXisimo, mejor dicho, toda la semana. Toca salida a quemar plusvalias con los arquitectos de la muelte, esta noche incluso invitaremos al hijo del hombre-muelte a ver si se anima, que sigue con sus depres.

Sr. Dr. Jato, que pena que sus plusvis se las paguen en papelplatita ...

Por cierto pongo unos links interesantes que he encontrado 

ES Adobe - Descargas de CS2 (no nos quieren)

EN Adobe - CS2 Downloads (esto esta mejor)

DE Adobe - CS2-Download (esto tambien)


----------



## TenienteDan (21 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Unas pocas... para empezar el movimiento ha tenido cierta entidad, llegando a rozar los -3500 netos en su punto álgido. Ahora mismo estamos estables en unos -2900 netos.
> (...)



Este post me ha recordado a las primeras veces que pasaba por este hilo hace ya 1 año.

Veía al tipo con el avatar de Mortadelo y me decía "pero de que cojones están hablando... pff aquí no entiendo nada, me voy del hilo xD"

Un año después, sigo sin entender...


(era por hacer la coña)


Bueno, algo más si que entiendo y la verdad es que resulta maravilloso leerle e "intuir" por sus comentarios como funcionan los "actores" del mercado.

Es una auténtica pasada. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Edit: Hablando de Bombines, bobinas y bornes. Ha sido ipsofacta la aparición.


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

Muchos valores van a volver a visitar los mínimos del verano. Eso no quiere decir que lo haga el IBEX (ojalá lo hiciera) ya que éste está gobernado por 4+1. Es resto no tienen incidencia.

Bueno, eso quiere decir que muchos van a perder muchísima capitalización bursátil .... lo cual unido al x6 de Gamesa, hará que vuelva al IBEX por la puerta grande.

No hagan caso .....


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (21 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Emmm...  no sé si no me ha entendido usteq, o si malinterpreto sus risitas... popr si el fallo es suyo, le dejo el spoiler para lo vea con traquilidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me malinterpreta, me malinterpreta, las risitas no iban destinadas a usted, iban destinadas a los que nos mandan y anucian la senda del crecimiento. Ademas que venia de leerme el hilo del "*Superhábit*" del PP . Así en bien grande.

Solo he marcado su nivel de stop para hacer constraste con la bajada se ha marcado el Ibex en muy poco tiempo está mañana.

Por lo demas, yo ni oso, ni toro, ni gacela, ni león, no juego en bolsa...............................a mi solo me gusta mirar (que mal ha sonado está última frase ::::::


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Feb 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Este post me ha recordado a las primeras veces que pasaba por este hilo hace ya 1 año.
> 
> Veía al tipo con el avatar de Mortadelo y me decía "pero de que cojones están hablando... pff aquí no entiendo nada, me voy del hilo xD"
> 
> ...



Esta vez se ha puesto técnico, en lugar de telenovela hemos debido sintonizar el programa de punset ... Y también ha estado bien, la verdad.

Nada, nada, me voy a imprimir su post y luego lo estudio con google al lado para enterarme, sobre todo de lo del DOM ladder que así en frio como que ni sabía a que se refería.


----------



## FranR (21 Feb 2013)

Vamos a morir cienes y cienes de veces!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Vamos a morir cienes y cienes de veces!!!!



Así me gusta ::

Dejando claro el tema


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (21 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Vamos a morir cienes y cienes de veces!!!!



Flanl, se ha ido un pelo más abajo de lo que dejó Vd. en el blog. :Aplauso:

¿Y ahora? :


----------



## Navarrorum (21 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Gamesa está muy, pero que muy, fuerte. Tras la importante subida (con volumen !!!!) se resiste a corregir en magnitudes amplias (que podría ser lógico).
> 
> Corregir, tiene que corregir y es sano para próximas aventuras. Paciencia.



En todo el ultimo tramo alcista no han entrado manos fuertes. Todo ha sido gacererio miedoso. Solo en el entorno de los 2€ ha habido toma de posiciones de manos fuertes...ienso:ienso:


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

Navarrorum dijo:


> En todo el ultimo tramo alcista no han entrado manos fuertes. Todo ha sido gacererio miedoso. Solo en el entorno de los 2€ ha habido toma de posiciones de manos fuertes...ienso:ienso:



Es que siempre son las manos fuertes las que fuerzan el "go" de los cambios de ciclo, oseasé, los que provocan la superación con volumen de las resistencias clave.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Vamos a morir cienes y cienes de veces!!!!



Tu que dise!







edit: SP saltado. 4 fucking pipas.


----------



## Tonto Simon (21 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Nokia sigue haciendo lo que ayer habíamos avisado. Busca la base del canal que ahora anda por 2,6.
> 
> Cuidado con ese nivel, hay que pensarse bien cómo llega ahí y si hay que tradear largos o no.
> 
> Como compañía es un pufo. A nivel de HW no puede competir con los asiaticos (ni en costes ni en calidad de producto al menos cada vez menos). A nivel de SW no puede competir porque no tiene SW propio. En cuanto al margen va jodido también porque tiene que pagar un fee a Maicrosó cada vez que vende un proyecto con WPhone.



Que se va cerquita de los 2,6 parece claro, de que Nokia es un pufo :no::no:
A pesar de llevar dos años casi desaparecidos, con una restructuracion brutal, sin sistema operativo, con un W7 que daba pena y sin un modelo de alta gama para poder competir, han conseguido mantener un market share cercano al 20% y siguen siendo el numero dos mundial. Este año habran conseguido resolver problemas de suministro (la fabrica de Vietnam empieza actividad en pocos meses),los gastos por los despidos hechos, y las ventas de la gama Lumia van viento en popa...
NSN tieneunas buenas perspectivas por delante, son numero dos mundial en LTE o 4G, y la divisiion de mapas esta empezando a dar beneficios tambien (4 de cada 5 coches usa el HERE)...
Yo no la daria por muerta tan pronto8:
Top 20 Most Popular Smartphones, Netbooks and Laptops - EXPANSYS Deutschland
Nokia Lumia 920 has 3 spots in the top 10 French retailer Phonehouse « WindowzPhone
Red Nokia Lumia 920 sold out in ATT « WindowzPhone
Nokia Lumia 920 Wins Engadget’s 2012 Readers Award « WindowzPhone

Lumia 920 and 620 one of the most popular on and off-contract phones in EU according to “Compare.eu”. « Nokiapoweruser

Nokiapoweruser


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Feb 2013)

El ibex tiene hoy sentimiento cuqui...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Vamos a morir cienes y cienes de veces!!!!



noticias frescas franERRE :ouch: por otro lado morir es guay :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> noticias frescas franERRE :ouch: por otro lado morir es guay :Baile:



como que morir es guay , a veces dice ustec cada tonteria maestro :vomito:


----------



## FranR (21 Feb 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Flanl, se ha ido un pelo más abajo de lo que dejó Vd. en el blog. :Aplauso:
> 
> ¿Y ahora? :



Pues esta claro..... NPI

Probaremos niveles de nuevo..... y veremos si dejamos el tocado y salida a medio para mañana, sacando ahora la configuración señorita pepis


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pues esta claro..... NPI
> 
> Probaremos niveles de nuevo..... y veremos si dejamos el tocado y salida a medio para mañana, sacando ahora la configuración señorita pepis



sigues con tus nivelitos chavalin ienso:


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Que se va cerquita de los 2,6 parece claro, de que Nokia es un pufo :no::no:
> A pesar de llevar dos años casi desaparecidos, con una restructuracion brutal, sin sistema operativo, con un W7 que daba pena y sin un modelo de alta gama para poder competir, han conseguido mantener un market share cercano al 20% y siguen siendo el numero dos mundial. Este año habran conseguido resolver problemas de suministro (la fabrica de Vietnam empieza actividad en pocos meses),los gastos por los despidos hechos, y las ventas de la gama Lumia van viento en popa...
> NSN tieneunas buenas perspectivas por delante, son numero dos mundial en LTE o 4G, y la divisiion de mapas esta empezando a dar beneficios tambien (4 de cada 5 coches usa el HERE)...
> Yo no la daria por muerta tan pronto8:
> ...



Mientras la gente quiera los Apple (que sigue siendo un objeto de culto) y los Android (que es una maravilla) ..... solo van a ir down.


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

Agencias


----------



## FranR (21 Feb 2013)

Ummm estará el jato insoportable, lo veo pululando por aquí.

Ya lo dije ayer, le tocaba un "yalodeciayo" y sus consecuencias para nuestra salud mental. :ouch:

Jato que hacemos ahora maeshtro tras seguir sus sabios consejos.

Please: Pido transcripción de sus palabras , por razones esotéricas lo tengo bloqueado.


----------



## FranR (21 Feb 2013)

Señales en BBVA 7.29...no digo na y lo digo todo (no tiene que ser para hoy)...podríamos estar hablando de ese nivel 7890 del blog, de hace varios días


----------



## TenienteDan (21 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mientras la gente quiera los Apple (que sigue siendo un objeto de culto) y los Android (que es una maravilla) ..... solo van a ir down.



Esto, lo tengo bastante comprobado con una experiencia de hace 2 días.

Tenía un iPhone 3G (sin la S) de 8gb de 2ª Mano y con un pequeño roto en la esquina.
El móvil era lento, poquísima resolución en la pantalla, muy pesado, etc. Me desesperaba pero es lo normal en un Smartphone de los primeros y con ya bastantes años a sus espaldas.

Decidí comprarme un Huawei G300 (100 Libras en amazon.uk) y vender el iPhone 3g en eBay.

Me ha salido el móvil nuevo por 30€ xD. Me ha parecido sorprendente que todavía hubiese gente dispuesta a pagar 88€ por esa castaña de iPhone (+40 Seguidores, +20 pujadores). Cuanto daño ha hecho la manzanita en las cabezas.


----------



## juanfer (21 Feb 2013)

De momento no se ha cerrado el gap del eurostoxx, el gap estaba en 2578 y hemos llegado a 2579. Si se cierra el gap del eurostoxx arrastrará al DAX 100 pipos hacia abajo.


----------



## Hannibal (21 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Señales en BBVA 7.29...no digo na y lo digo todo (no tiene que ser para hoy)...podríamos estar hablando de ese nivel 7890 del blog, de hace varios días



Sector bancario ni con un palo hoyga! Pero es que ni parriba ni pabajo 
::::


----------



## juanfer (21 Feb 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Esto, lo tengo bastante comprobado con una experiencia de hace 2 días.
> 
> Tenía un iPhone 3G (sin la S) de 8gb de 2ª Mano y con un pequeño roto en la esquina.
> El móvil era lento, poquísima resolución en la pantalla, muy pesado, etc. Me desesperaba pero es lo normal en un Smartphone de los primeros y con ya bastantes años a sus espaldas.
> ...



Muchas personas quieren un Iphone aunque solo lo usen para cuando les llaman, para aparentar, eso da igual que sea 3g o el 4. El fallo que tuvo Apple es que no les cambio el tamaño ni la forma, se dieron cuenta, para mi parecer tarde.


----------



## j.w.pepper (21 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es que siempre son las manos fuertes las que fuerzan el "go" de los cambios de ciclo, oseasé, los que provocan la superación con volumen de las resistencias clave.



Janus, ¿Se podría sopesar la posibilidad de entrar en Gamesa si baja cerca de los 2 que era su resistencia fuerte y ahora debería ser un buen soporte? Estuve a punto de entrar hace 2 semanas cuando andaba sobre 1,6X pero faltaron huevos.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

ejpertitos and gacelas , vuestra hora a llegado :no:


----------



## tarrito (21 Feb 2013)

@Piratón

"NO usaré la foto de Mágico González en vano" :no:

copie 100 veces en su cuadernillo 

:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> @Piratón
> 
> "NO usaré la foto de Mágico González en vano" :no:
> 
> ...



Cntrl+C

Cntrl+V
+


Spoiler



Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V
Cntrl+V


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Feb 2013)

Pues parece que AMD no le ha sentado bien lo de la PS4

https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:AMD


----------



## Krim (21 Feb 2013)

Primitivos...

char C [1000];
int i;
sprintf("NO usaré la foto de Mágico González en vano\n",C);

for (i=0;i<100;i++)

printf("%s",C);


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

vamos a por el soporte , pasaremos por encima del gacelerio , no haremos prisioneros :no:


----------



## tarrito (21 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Primitivos...
> 
> char C [1000];
> int i;
> ...



yampezamos :no: ... a mí no hablé así, eh! tú me hablas más sencillo

[YOUTUBE]U5G6iE5aMIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

vamos ibex hijoeputa revienta ya


----------



## Hannibal (21 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos ibex hijoeputa revienta ya


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

marditahs gacelas , defienden el 8000 a muelte , pero cuando se rompa ese nivelito tambien se rompera su deseo de resistir :abajo:

y entonces las hordas bajistas entraremos a sangre y fuego


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos ibex hijoeputa revienta ya



Calma don Jato.
Lo veo desatao.
No va a poder disfrutar de las ganansias: Tómese una tila que le va a dar un pasmo.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Calma don Jato.
> Lo veo desatao.
> No va a poder disfrutar de las ganansias: Tómese una tila que le va a dar un pasmo.



la resistencia al poderio de MV es inutil , mas que inutil es un insulto a mi superior superioridad 

mejor me tomo un mate de coca :ouch:


----------



## atman (21 Feb 2013)

A mí me daban dos... otro largggo al ibex el de esta mañana lleva mucho tiempo solo. Si la vamos a j**er que sea bien. Soy más cabezón que rompetechos. Queda saber si estoy igual de cegato. (guiño a los amigos de Paco Ibáñez).

edito: ahora 3 minilargos al SP. SL 1494.


----------



## FranR (21 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pues esta claro..... NPI
> 
> Probaremos niveles de nuevo..... y veremos si dejamos el tocado y salida a medio para mañana, *sacando ahora la configuración señorita pepis*



Kit de maquillaje en marcha....


----------



## atman (21 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Kit de maquillaje en marcha....



...y ya les ha costado, coño!


----------



## FranR (21 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> ...y ya les ha costado, coño!



Tenga cuidado, empieza la hora chanante.

Creo que lo solté ayer...fieshta: final sesión jueves y viernes.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Tenga cuidado, empieza la hora chanante.
> 
> Creo que lo solté ayer...fieshta: final sesión jueves y viernes.



¿no toca, verdad?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Feb 2013)

Buenas.

Solo comentar qiue me han saltado los SL de unas timofónica que tenía por hay...así que es muy probable, como siempre, que esto empieze a tirar para arriba.


----------



## atman (21 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Tenga cuidado, empieza la hora chanante.
> 
> Creo que lo solté ayer...fieshta: final sesión jueves y viernes.



Nada que un stop a tiempo no arregle.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Solo comentar qiue me han saltado los SL de unas timofónica que tenía por hay...así que es muy probable, como siempre, que esto empieze a tirar para arriba.



lo que faltaba :ouch:


----------



## Krim (21 Feb 2013)

Servidor saca bandera blanca, fuera del BBVA.


----------



## FranR (21 Feb 2013)

Que peligroso está esto!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Feb 2013)

Ultima media hora mamporrera


----------



## ddddd (21 Feb 2013)

Dentro de KPN ya que creo que anda algo sobrevendida, demasiada bajada y posiblemente se encuentre en zona de soportes.

¿Alguien más tiene opinión sobre el momento actual de la misma?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2013)

Parece claro que los 802x *c* son un nivelito de pelea, ¿no?


----------



## atman (21 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Parece claro que los 802x *c* son un nivelito de pelea, ¿no?



... pues si le soy sincero, yo no lo tenía. sí tenía, sin embargo, los 8042 y 8080... y más arriba el 8104, que creo que se lo copié a FranR...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> ... pues si le soy sincero, yo no lo tenía. sí tenía, sin embargo, los 8042 y 8080...



No me haga ni puto caso, es a ojímetro.


Menudo hachazo LOL!


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me haga ni puto caso, es a ojímetro.
> 
> 
> Menudo hachazo LOL!



son las hordas bajistas atacando al enemigo que esta confiado esperando el cierre :Aplauso:


----------



## atman (21 Feb 2013)

sí, si, no hace falta que me lo dibuje que ya se ha visto... solo decía que no estaba en mis "planes" para hoy...

le está faltando poquito para sacarme, sobre todo uno de ellos. Pero si cerramos en plan "histeria" me saltará tambien el otro.


----------



## FranR (21 Feb 2013)

8029 y 8000 el segundo pasado de frenada al principio, después mantenido.


Mañana esperemos tener una sesión muyyyyyy entretenida.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

hordas bajistas mantened los cortos con tres cojones , el ojetivo esta lejano aun :Aplauso:


----------



## Krim (21 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues parece que AMD no le ha sentado bien lo de la PS4
> 
> https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:AMD



Sí, están guaneando a gusto.

La cosa es que, yendo a aspectos técnicos (de tecnología, no de los que cotizan), veo cosas que me mosquean bastante, como el que el sistema use 8GB de GDDR5, compartido y con direcciones unificadas entre CPU y GPU. Igual es una decisión de diseño estúpida sin más, pero yo veo eso y me pregunto que ventaja le han visto al asunto, y por que carajo se han "matao" a desarrollar un controlador de memoria para GDDR5 en el micro. ¿Tan fuertes se ven para las APU del futuro? :S.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Sí, están guaneando a gusto.
> 
> La cosa es que, yendo a aspectos técnicos (de tecnología, no de los que cotizan), veo cosas que me mosquean bastante, como el que el sistema use 8GB de GDDR5, compartido y con direcciones unificadas entre CPU y GPU. Igual es una decisión de diseño estúpida sin más, pero yo veo eso y me pregunto que ventaja le han visto al asunto, y por que carajo se han "matao" a desarrollar un controlador de memoria para GDDR5 en el micro. ¿Tan fuertes se ven para las APU del futuro? :S.



no le sobra razon :Aplauso:


----------



## vermer (21 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 8029 y 8000 el segundo pasado de frenada al principio, después mantenido.
> 
> 
> Mañana esperemos tener una sesión muyyyyyy entretenida.




¿quieres decir en plan montaña rusa? (disculpad que me líe un poquillo...)


----------



## FranR (21 Feb 2013)

vermer dijo:


> ¿quieres decir en plan montaña rusa? (disculpad que me líe un poquillo...)



Esperemos que así sea...y si fuera primero viene pandoro y luego pepón jornada redonda.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

descansad despiadadas hordas bajistas , habeis luchado bien :Aplauso:

vamos a la batalla con humildad por tanto las plusvis seran nuestras :baba:


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Feb 2013)

menudo baile y menudo suelo


----------



## LCIRPM (21 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Que se va cerquita de los 2,6 parece claro, de que Nokia es un pufo :no::no:
> A pesar de llevar dos años casi desaparecidos, con una restructuracion brutal, sin sistema operativo, con un W7 que daba pena y sin un modelo de alta gama para poder competir, han conseguido mantener un market share cercano al 20% y siguen siendo el numero dos mundial. Este año habran conseguido resolver problemas de suministro (la fabrica de Vietnam empieza actividad en pocos meses),los gastos por los despidos hechos, y las ventas de la gama Lumia van viento en popa...
> NSN tieneunas buenas perspectivas por delante, son numero dos mundial en LTE o 4G, y la divisiion de mapas esta empezando a dar beneficios tambien (4 de cada 5 coches usa el HERE)...
> Yo no la daria por muerta tan pronto8:
> ...



¿Y el "asha" eshe? Me han mandado una publicidad ¿Es nuevo?

Hablando de bolsa, vayostión las solares hoy, eso sí es montaña rusa.


----------



## atman (21 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Esperemos que así sea...y si fuera primero viene pandoro y luego pepón jornada redonda.



De momento, no le veo muchas ganas abrir gap a la baja, a ver que hassen los yankies que andan un poco tontos...


----------



## rbotic statistics (21 Feb 2013)

Hordas bajistas? Que viene el Guano?

Atravesamos un momento crítico, pero no hay que desesperar, estos movimientos bajistas sólo son flor de un día.
Debemos retomar la senda alcista apoyados en el místico 8.100 y con un primer destino claro, el místico 8.400.

S2s del malvado


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Hordas bajistas? Que viene el Guano?
> 
> Atravesamos un momento crítico, pero no hay que desesperar, estos movimientos bajistas sólo son flor de un día.
> Debemos retomar la senda alcista apoyados en el místico 8.100 y con un primer destino claro, el místico 8.400.
> ...



que te parecieron los misticos 8700 bobotick 8:


----------



## Tonto Simon (21 Feb 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Y el "asha" eshe? Me han mandado una publicidad ¿Es nuevo?
> 
> Hablando de bolsa, vayostión las solares hoy, eso sí es montaña rusa.



El Asha esta pensado para paises emergentes o lineas de empresa baratunas. Para el precio que tiene es de lo mejorcito, dual sim, wifi, y va con el S40. El movil cañero es el nuevo Lumia 620. en la feria de Barcelona que empieza el Lunes se rumorea que sacaran el nuevo Lumia 1000 y el EOS, con una camara de 41 MP.
La batalla ahora se esta librando en el terreno corporativo, en linea con el BYOD y demas. Ahi Nokia tiene ventaja porque esta acaparando el 80% de las ventas de WP8 y las compañias ya se estan psando a Nokia por su integracion con Windows. Los lumia vienen con Office integrados :rolleye:

Mall of America switches from BlackBerry to Nokia Lumia 920 » Nokia – Press
Foxtons Chooses Nokia Lumia 820 for Business Use - Softpedia


----------



## rbotic statistics (21 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que te parecieron los misticos 8700 bobotick 8:



Un buen tramo alcista desde místicos inferiores...
A partir de ahí, apareció el corrupto Rajoy que dinamitó un poco todo...

S2s


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Feb 2013)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Un buen tramo alcista desde místicos inferiores...
> A partir de ahí, apareció el corrupto Rajoy que dinamitó un poco todo...
> 
> S2s



no aprendes misticismo ni humildad ni na , pero que sepas que fueron los maximos , los misticos maximos


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 8029 y 8000 el segundo pasado de frenada al principio, después mantenido.
> 
> 
> Mañana esperemos tener una sesión muyyyyyy entretenida.



deje la hoja de ruta en el blog, mi general

PD: la verdad es que había todo el pescado vendido a las 11:40 pero alguien acaba de meter un paquete al terminar la sesión


----------



## vermer (21 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> El Asha esta pensado para paises emergentes o lineas de empresa baratunas. Para el precio que tiene es de lo mejorcito, dual sim, wifi, y va con el S40. El movil cañero es el nuevo Lumia 620. en la feria de Barcelona que empieza el Lunes se rumorea que sacaran el nuevo Lumia 1000 y el EOS, con una camara de 41 MP.
> La batalla ahora se esta librando en el terreno corporativo, en linea con el BYOD y demas. Ahi Nokia tiene ventaja porque esta acaparando el 80% de las ventas de WP8 y las compañias ya se estan psando a Nokia por su integracion con Windows. Los lumia vienen con Office integrados :rolleye:
> 
> Mall of America switches from BlackBerry to Nokia Lumia 920 » Nokia – Press
> Foxtons Chooses Nokia Lumia 820 for Business Use - Softpedia




Con lo fácil que lo tendrían con sólo sacar un puñetero móvil con Android. No pueden ser más zotes, y eso que venían de ser los mejores móviles como tal. Puto orgullo de cabezas cuadradas. Ahora están supeditando su futuro a WP8, y francamente no lo veo. 

En el dpto de desarrollo con el que trabajamos la respuesta que se ha dado a las peticiones de aplicaciones móviles ha sido "Android prioritariamente y como standard corporativo, IOS se estudiará...". Dado que no hay un puto euro para infraestructura nueva, es lo mismo que decir IOS queda relegado. Otras opciones (WP8) ni siquiera se contemplan. Por otra parte, el sentimiento general de casi todo el personal técnico es que W8 en estos momentos no aporta nada relevante sobre W7 y quedará en un bluff. Se descarta cualquier adquisición o actualización a ese sistema. Hablamos de bastantes miles de ordenatas.


----------



## Krim (21 Feb 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Por otra parte, el sentimiento general de casi todo el personal técnico es que W8 en estos momentos no aporta nada relevante sobre W7 y quedará en un bluff.



No conozco a nadie fuera de Microsoft que piense lo contrario. NTDM.


----------



## Tonto Simon (21 Feb 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Con lo fácil que lo tendrían con sólo sacar un puñetero móvil con Android. No pueden ser más zotes, y eso que venían de ser los mejores móviles como tal. Puto orgullo de cabezas cuadradas. Ahora están supeditando su futuro a WP8, y francamente no lo veo.
> 
> En el dpto de desarrollo con el que trabajamos la respuesta que se ha dado a las peticiones de aplicaciones móviles ha sido "Android prioritariamente y como standard corporativo, IOS se estudiará...". Dado que no hay un puto euro para infraestructura nueva, es lo mismo que decir IOS queda relegado. Otras opciones (WP8) ni siquiera se contemplan. Por otra parte, el sentimiento general de casi todo el personal técnico es que W8 en estos momentos no aporta nada relevante sobre W7 y quedará en un bluff. Se descarta cualquier adquisición o actualización a ese sistema. Hablamos de bastantes miles de ordenatas.




No estoy de acuerdo, en parte, me explico. Si Nokia hubiese pasado a Android cuando tocaba, otro gallo cantaria, eso es cierto, pero ¿en que lugar quedaria su division de mapas? Nokia quiere potenciar justamente esa division, Google es what, facebook es who y ellos quieren ser el where. La ventaja competitiva que ahora tiene Nokia es precisamente la diferenciacion, esa es la clave. No creas que todos los fabricantes con Android estan ganando dinero. HTc va como el culo, LG y Sony estan perdiendo dinero...Si quieres apostar a la caida de una compañia apuesta por Blackberry, esos si que estan jodidos. Nokia esta haciendo un trabajo fabuloso en la seccion devices, el diseño, innovacion y calidad de componentes estan por encima de todos los demas, y todo el I+D que han estado desarrollando estos años lo van a sacar ahora. Solo queda que Microsoft se ponga las pilas y cumpla con su parte del trato. Con Microsoft siempre pasa igual, todo el mundo echa pestes de sus SO pero al final acaban imponiendose. Para Microsoft tb es su unica oportunidad para engancharse, sino estan muy jodidos.
Esto lo habla un feliz usuario de Ubuntu:fiufiu:::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Feb 2013)

Buenas tardes y tal,

fuera de telefonica a las primeras horas del juego. Mañana si alguien me pregunta dire aquello de lo siento.

Por otro lado las caidas estan siendo de un nivel como para hacerselo pensar, Mr.P sabra mejor pero el 7750 duro menos que un caramelo.

PD: Ya tengo configurado con un i5, ssd 128gb. Espero que el porn se siga viendo igual de bien. 
PD2: W7.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2013)

Cuidadín con 

*[e-on]*


----------



## vermer (21 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> No conozco a nadie fuera de Microsoft que piense lo contrario. NTDM.



Haberlos haylos entre nosotros, pero creo que no dejarán de picar código.... La cuestión es que un sólo anuncio de Nokia diciendo que sacan un Android dentro de un aparato medio decente, y es probable que el subidón que pegarían sería espectacular. Ahí sí que se podría entrar con tó lo gordo y salir de la miseria...

A Tonto-Simón: a mi cada día que pasa me parece que Google, es el qué, el cómo, el cuándo, el dónde, el porqué,...  . Apple se pilló la "exclusividad", pero también debe cuidarla


----------



## Claca (21 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Sector bancario europeo (600 BANKS):



Sector bancario europeo (600 BANKS):

Sería un techo de libro, con la pérdida de la directriz mediante un hueco. Tanto tiempo hablando de techo, pues ojo, porque estamos a un pasito de que se active:







Yo desde luego pienso que si el mercado recorta un poco más, no se quedará sólo ahí.


----------



## Hannibal (21 Feb 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Dentro de KPN ya que creo que anda algo sobrevendida, demasiada bajada y posiblemente se encuentre en zona de soportes.
> 
> ¿Alguien más tiene opinión sobre el momento actual de la misma?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Así a ojo lleva al menos 1 año bajando, claro que debe rebotar porque sino significaria que está cercana a desaparecer. Dicho esto, qué le hace pensar que vaya a cambiar la tendencia en este momento? ienso:

Voy a ver algún gráfico con volumen y le digo, pero no se yo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2013)

Alguien pregunto por KPN

Esto fué 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/379181-habeis-visto-ibex-35-enero-2013-the-end-is-here-256.html#post8140248

y esto es:

*[KPN]*






y ptcom de regalo, que empieza a ponerse interesante (mejor en 3,85 y ver que hace...aunque hoy se ha quedado un 3,886€ ienso

*[P.Telecom]*


----------



## Tonto Simon (21 Feb 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Haberlos haylos entre nosotros, pero creo que no dejarán de picar código.... La cuestión es que un sólo anuncio de Nokia diciendo que sacan un Android dentro de un aparato medio decente, y es probable que el subidón que pegarían sería espectacular. Ahí sí que se podría entrar con tó lo gordo y salir de la miseria...
> 
> A Tonto-Simón: a mi cada día que pasa me parece que Google, es el qué, el cómo, el cuándo, el dónde, el porqué,...  . Apple se pilló la "exclusividad", pero también debe cuidarla



. Pues esperate que las famosas gafitas ya las estan empezando a vender
http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDcQqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.que.es%2Ftecnologia%2F201302211748-twitter-arde-nuevas-google-glass-cont.html&ei=SV4mUb6mLdCp0AWd4IHoBg&usg=AFQjCNH-NbH9bcUMHbHKS7VSzSSKuISSiQ&sig2=L6Lota0UJcmimwMFO0B5gQ&bvm=bv.42661473,d.d2k


----------



## atman (21 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> . Pues esperate que las famosas gafitas ya las estan empezando a vender
> http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDcQqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.que.es%2Ftecnologia%2F201302211748-twitter-arde-nuevas-google-glass-cont.html&ei=SV4mUb6mLdCp0AWd4IHoBg&usg=AFQjCNH-NbH9bcUMHbHKS7VSzSSKuISSiQ&sig2=L6Lota0UJcmimwMFO0B5gQ&bvm=bv.42661473,d.d2k



Si, pero menuda pasta, 1500 dolares sin gastos de envío porque tienes que ser yankie y pasar tú a recogerlas... Habrá que esperar... Además yo las necesitaría en "formato adaptador" para ponérselas a las gafas... que si no... igual ya las tenía pedidas...


----------



## Tonto Simon (21 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Si, pero menuda pasta, 1500 dolares sin gastos de envío porque tienes que ser yankie y pasar tú a recogerlas... Habrá que esperar... Además yo las necesitaría en "formato adaptador" para ponérselas a las gafas... que si no... igual ya las tenía pedidas...



Solo te las venden si pasas unas pruebas ::


----------



## Tonto Simon (21 Feb 2013)

Un poco de amplitud
Diez reglas de inversión en Bolsa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Solo te las venden si pasas unas pruebas ::



Los 37cm los tenemos todos en el hilo, que manden un palé de las gafas esás a la de ya!


----------



## tarrito (21 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los 37cm los tenemos todos en el hilo, que manden un palé de las gafas esás a la de ya!




y unas para...







)


----------



## sr.anus (21 Feb 2013)

Mañana por España, si llega a 15,02 entraremos mas todavia en repsol.


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

Ayer les decía que *James River* era un corto. Ahí lo ven un 8% por debajo del aviso.
También decíamos que *Netflix *era un corto claro, ya está más de 12 dolares por debajo del aviso de ayer a media tarde.
*Alpha Natural* me gusta de nuevo pero hay que esperar para entrar largos.
*Arch Coal* no hay que tocarla ni siquiera en 5,16 dolares. Hay que esperar.
En *Basic Energy Services* tenéis que echarle un par de huevos porque es un "winner". Subiendo, con volumen y del sector energético usano. Lo tiene todo. El soportazo está en 12,6 dolares.
*Hercules Offshore* hay que seguirlo como oportunidad. Está en techo de resistencias pero si lo supera, puede hacer un x3 cojonudo.
*Apple* lo está haciendo demasiado fácil. El nivel de 440 puede ser de rebote (con 5 dolares de filtro). Si lo pierde se va a dar un buen paseo a la baja pero no descarto el rebote de +10%.
También avisado el viaje que está haciendo *ARNA* hacia los 7 dolares.

Quien no esté ganando dinero ahora, es que tiene el punto de mira torcido.

Por cierto, cierro posición cantada ayer de entrada en largo en *ProShares VIX Short Term* con un reward del +8%.

[YOUTUBE]5sMKX22BHeE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Agencias



UBS está nuevamente vendiendo mucho en Prisa. Ese es el canario que canta en la mina. Principalmente lo ha hecho hoy.


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Janus, ¿Se podría sopesar la posibilidad de entrar en Gamesa si baja cerca de los 2 que era su resistencia fuerte y ahora debería ser un buen soporte? Estuve a punto de entrar hace 2 semanas cuando andaba sobre 1,6X pero faltaron huevos.



Too much life in the window. Too much sugar inside my cup.

Of course sir pero cuando uno llega tarde se arriesga a tener que asumir stops más amplios ante la retirada de las primeras plusvis que queman en los bolsillos. Los bombines siempre suelen salir corriendo porque rara vez se han visto ganando.

Con esto quiero decir que puede bajar hasta 1,80 y seguir siendo alcista en el long term así que hay que asumir que es un 10% de stop. Y eso jode porque si se estropea la estructura alcista, te hacen un roto.

Suerte y al toro, coño!


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos ibex hijoeputa revienta ya



Eso es un auténtico desafío, el que tú aciertes.

No sé si estás preparado.


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Solo comentar qiue me han saltado los SL de unas timofónica que tenía por hay...así que es muy probable, como siempre, que esto empieze a tirar para arriba.



Alma de Dios, qué narices haces gastando los leuros en esa mierda de valor?.

Timofónica, ni para follar gratis.


----------



## atman (21 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Eso es un auténtico desafío, el que tú aciertes.
> 
> No sé si estás preparado.



Michael Jordan haciendo el pino... :XX:

Me fundieron los ibex. Seguimos para bingo en el SP. La sesión ha sido como yo pensaba sube y sube en el SP... ah! no! espere que le doy la vuelta a... oh,wait!


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Dentro de KPN ya que creo que anda algo *sobrevendida*, *demasiada bajada* y posiblemente se encuentre en zona de soportes.
> 
> ¿Alguien más tiene opinión sobre el momento actual de la misma?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



No la sigo pero esas palabras en negrita ...... suenan a problemas. Cuchillo, caer, afilar, punta que pincha ....

Suerte y protégete con un stop.


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Hordas bajistas? Que viene el Guano?
> 
> Atravesamos un momento crítico, pero no hay que desesperar, estos movimientos bajistas sólo son flor de un día.
> Debemos retomar la senda alcista apoyados en el místico 8.100 y con un primer destino claro, el místico 8.400.
> ...



A ese escenario le doy un 49,99% de posibilidades. Y puede ser Apple el que guie el rebote.

Obviamente, viable salvo que Berlusconi dé el disgusto de poco_kulo_follable.


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

Hoy no merece la pena tradear en la última hora de la sesión en abierto. Tengan cuidado no vaya a ser que Pandora saque la chorra a pasear y les deje calados.


----------



## Hinel (21 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ayer les decía que *James River* era un corto. Ahí lo ven un 8% por debajo del aviso.
> También decíamos que *Netflix *era un corto claro, ya está más de 12 dolares por debajo del aviso de ayer a media tarde.
> *Alpha Natural* me gusta de nuevo pero hay que esperar para entrar largos.
> *Arch Coal* no hay que tocarla ni siquiera en 5,16 dolares. Hay que esperar.
> ...



Existiendo índices y divisas cotizados a futuro...


----------



## bertok (21 Feb 2013)

Me incorporo.

¿algún alcista me puede indicar cómo ha transcurrido la sesión? ::


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me incorporo.
> 
> ¿algún alcista me puede indicar cómo ha transcurrido la sesión? ::



Yo alcista en ProShares, todo bien y los bolsillos a medio llenar, gracias.


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Alguien pregunto por KPN
> 
> Esto fué
> 
> ...



PT tiene menos deuda y esta mejor gestionada.La otra vez clavaste los niveles pirata


----------



## bertok (21 Feb 2013)

Los alcistas no tienen de qué preocuparse. Seguro que es una caida fake y se gira ahora al alza hasta los 9.300 :::fiufiu:::


----------



## Nómada65 (21 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los alcistas no tienen de qué preocuparse. Seguro que es una caida fake y se gira ahora al alza hasta los 9.300 :::fiufiu:::



Sr. Bertok perdone que le persiga por todo el foro, no es nada personal pero desde lo de la predicción del oro, me dejo Ud. cao. Es Ud. mi heroe) :8:. ¿ Como sigue viendo el tema, sospechoso no, que suba el metal y baje el €, no ?


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Nokia sigue haciendo lo que ayer habíamos avisado. Busca la base del canal que ahora anda por 2,6.
> 
> Cuidado con ese nivel, hay que pensarse bien cómo llega ahí y si hay que tradear largos o no.
> 
> Como compañía es un pufo. A nivel de HW no puede competir con los asiaticos (ni en costes ni en calidad de producto al menos cada vez menos). A nivel de SW no puede competir porque no tiene SW propio. En cuanto al margen va jodido también porque tiene que pagar un fee a Maicrosó cada vez que vende un proyecto con WPhone.



Pues yo habia leido que era al contrario microsoft paga a nokia. Yo no la veo un pufo si que es verdad que esta en una situacion delicada y veremos si es capaz de hacerse un hueco en el futuro mercado pero estamos hablando de una empresa que no tiene deuda y con una caja nada despreciable.


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues yo habia leido que era al contrario microsoft paga a nokia. Yo no la veo un pufo si que es verdad que esta en una situacion delicada y veremos si es capaz de hacerse un hueco en el futuro mercado pero estamos hablando de una empresa que no tiene deuda y con una caja nada despreciable.



Yo creo que lo que está pagando maicrosó es el sueldo de Elop


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

Joder, ha sido salirme del ProShares (cantado antes) y caerse todo el chiringo. Como siga poniendome ojitos, le voy a enrabar de nuevo.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Feb 2013)

huelo a peponian.........


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2013)

Hoy hemos de aprender la palabra _boca _en japones.

Atentos!

[YOUTUBE]n40KyBHeBCM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tonto Simon (21 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues yo habia leido que era al contrario microsoft paga a nokia. Yo no la veo un pufo si que es verdad que esta en una situacion delicada y veremos si es capaz de hacerse un hueco en el futuro mercado pero estamos hablando de una empresa que no tiene deuda y con una caja nada despreciable.



Nokiaman al reskate::
Han firmado un contrato de cinco años por el que Mocosoft le paga 1B € anuales a Nokia por promocionar WP8. A cambio Nokia le paga unos 20 $ por cada movil que venda con su sistema. Luego aparte Mocosoft le paga a Nokia por usar sus mapas. Nokia ya ha dicho que este año 2013 le sale a negativo, si todo va bien:rolleye: Fue un prestamo de supervivencia para Nokia cuando necesitaba cash, que sera devuelto en pago de royalties, basicamente.
Por si teneis que analizar alguna compañia recordad que el movil se esta convirtiendo en una commodity. El futuro es una reduccion de margenes brutal, muchos actores en escena, y algunos no sobreviviran. Quien maneje el ecosistema es que se llevara el gato al agua, y ahora mismo yo solo veo a Apple, Google, y Windows. Por eso Nokia tiene opciones con su Nokia Drive, mapas,vista urbana..Es el software estupido!::


----------



## bertok (21 Feb 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Sr. Bertok perdone que le persiga por todo el foro, no es nada personal pero desde lo de la predicción del oro, me dejo Ud. cao. Es Ud. mi heroe) :8:. ¿ Como sigue viendo el tema, sospechoso no, que suba el metal y baje el €, no ?



Preveo caídas simultaneas en commodities e índices (el culibex que vaya temblando para cuando corrija el SP500).

El leuro contra el USD hace tiempo que no lo sigo.


----------



## bertok (21 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoy hemos de aprender la palabra _boca _en japones.
> 
> Atentos!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]n40KyBHeBCM[/YOUTUBE]



joder no lo dice nadie: *Vaya par de tetas tiene la del cuchi*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> joder no lo dice nadie: *Vaya par de tetas tiene la del cuchi*



eating with my kuchi.... :baba:


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy no merece la pena tradear en la última hora de la sesión en abierto. Tengan cuidado no vaya a ser que Pandora saque la chorra a pasear y les deje calados.



Paso a por el sombrero?. Ocho pipos de subida son suficientes para dejar el bus medio vacío. El ProShares en el nivel de entrada aproximadamente. Si toca los 12 hay que volver a entrar.


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

No debe sorprender un SP en 1520. Sería el 50% de la vela roja gorda y nada cambiaría respecto a ser bajista. Si sube más allá de ahí, cuidado con los cortos ..... si es que les quedase alguno abierto


----------



## jaialro (21 Feb 2013)

Pendulo en el SP, habrase visto.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Feb 2013)

menuda troleada en el VIX


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo creo que lo que está pagando maicrosó es el sueldo de Elop











Tonto Simon dijo:


> Nokiaman al reskate::
> Han firmado un contrato de cinco años por el que Mocosoft le paga 1B € anuales a Nokia por promocionar WP8. A cambio Nokia le paga unos 20 $ por cada movil que venda con su sistema. Luego aparte Mocosoft le paga a Nokia por usar sus mapas. Nokia ya ha dicho que este año 2013 le sale a negativo, si todo va bien:rolleye: Fue un prestamo de supervivencia para Nokia cuando necesitaba cash, que sera devuelto en pago de royalties, basicamente.
> Por si teneis que analizar alguna compañia recordad que el movil se esta convirtiendo en una commodity. El futuro es una reduccion de margenes brutal, muchos actores en escena, y algunos no sobreviviran. Quien maneje el ecosistema es que se llevara el gato al agua, y ahora mismo yo solo veo a Apple, Google, y Windows. Por eso Nokia tiene opciones con su Nokia Drive, mapas,vista urbana..Es el software estupido!::




Algo asi habia leido yo aunque no sabia las cifras tan al detalle... para nota si señor .Bajo mi punto de vista tienen un futuro incierto , la verdad no se como acabaran pero lo que es innegable que su caja neta son 4300 mill y capitaliza por 10000 mill. Si al final consiguen hacerse un hueco en el mercado valdrá como mínimo el doble. 


https://www.unience.com/product/HEX/NOK1V/financials


En el peor de los casos si no desaparecen cosa que a día de hoy parece dificil como minimo valdra 4300 mill


----------



## ponzi (21 Feb 2013)

El problema de nokia es este

https://www.unience.com/product/HEX/NOK1V/financials

Flujo de caja 


operativo: Ha caído prácticamente a cero desde los 7000 mill


----------



## Claca (21 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, actualización:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IBEX, hoy:







Se han perdido los 8.050 que ahora actuan como resistencia. La probabilidad de un descuelgue a corto plazo es ahora importante mientras el precio permanezca por debajo y, de hecho, hasta que supere los 8.180 puntos el peligro de seguir a la baja continuará presente durante las próximas sesiones. 

Es verdad que por ahora nos mantenemos pegados a la referencia dada estos días, pero es igualmente cierto que estas caídas se están produciendo sin excesivo ruido mediático y justificación aparente, lo cual siempre es motivo de alarma porque los giros suelen iniciarse de esta forma, pues sólo es cuando ya se lleva un buen tramo a la baja (que en el IBEX son ya 700 puntos y como si nada), que empieza a aparecer el miedo, cosa que por ahora no hay.

En el caso de INDITEX, a corto los 100,85 son la referencia por arriba, que mientras no se conquisten lo lógico es esperar más profundidad en el recorte.


----------



## bertok (21 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un placer leerte, killer ::


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quizá algo más abajo en 7400. Tiene dos días para recuperar y trollear o irse hacia abajo. El SP manda, as usual, they used to be the boss.

Great help!


----------



## bertok (21 Feb 2013)

[YOUTUBE]rLl6ofNXL20[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (21 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Quizá algo más abajo en 7400. Tiene dos días para recuperar y trollear o irse hacia abajo. El SP manda, as usual, they used to be the boss.
> 
> Great help!



Sí, yo también le veo más potencial de caída, pero siempre pongo el que para mí es el recorrido mínimo, que luego pasa lo que pasa y se escapan los beneficios por avariciosos. 

Estos días se están girando demasiadas cosas de golpe, no creo que sea casualidad. Si vamos a caer más, será con muchas ganas, por lo que parece.


----------



## bertok (21 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Sí, yo también le veo más potencial de caída, pero siempre pongo el que para mí es el recorrido mínimo, que luego pasa lo que pasa y se escapan los beneficios por avariciosos.
> 
> Estos días se están girando demasiadas cosas de golpe, no creo que sea casualidad. Si vamos a caer más, será con muchas ganas, por lo que parece.



Primero los 6400 y después los 5600. ::

Sois unos ilusos :ouch:


----------



## Tonto Simon (21 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El problema de nokia es este
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/HEX/NOK1V/financials
> 
> ...



Llevo un tiempo estudiandola, nada del otro mundo.  Yo creo que hay mucha opinion sesgada con respecto a Nokia. Ya es algo que he comentado en otra ocasion pero Nokia es mas que su division de moviles.

-Nokia Siemens Network ella sola esta valorada en 10B € y Nokia tiene el 50% Es un rumor confirmado que Siemens quiere salir y hacer caja para centrarse en su core business. Se habla de que ALU compraria una parte, tb de hacer un SPINOFF, lo cual redundaria bastante en los accionistas (o sea yo), creo que vale mas por separado que como JV.

-La division de mapas NAvteq fue comprada por 8B € o sea que algo valdra::
- Unos 4B € como bien dices en cash....solo hay que hacer cuentas para ver que esta muy por debajo de su capitalizacion.

Luego hay mejoras y detallitos que pasan despapercibidos pero que son muy importantes. Su margen ha ido creciendo en cada trimestre,gracias al aumento de venta de los lumia a mas de 220$. Los gastos de restructuracion ya estan hechos en su mayoria (creo que fueron 20.000/25.000 despidos europeos). La imagen de marca en India y China no ha caido y sus acuerdos con los tres operadores chinos le ponen delante 1000 millones de clientes potenciales. 

La posciones cortas van reduciendose cada vez mas, ahora creo que anda solo por el 8%(venimos de ser el valor con mas cortos de la historia:ouch


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Sí, yo también le veo más potencial de caída, pero siempre pongo el que para mí es el recorrido mínimo, que luego pasa lo que pasa y se escapan los beneficios por avariciosos.
> 
> Estos días se están girando demasiadas cosas de golpe, no creo que sea casualidad. Si vamos a caer más, será con muchas ganas, por lo que parece.



Yo veo muchas acciones usanas que están perdiendo niveles muy importantes. La verdad es que viendo valores individuales cuesta mucho entender cómo está tan arriba el SP (y más que lo pueden llevar). Están controlando el cotarro con cuatro valores de alta ponderación. Cuidado que pueden estirar el SP a 1520. Ahí se decide la partida para los próximos meses.


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Llevo un tiempo estudiandola, nada del otro mundo.  Yo creo que hay mucha opinion sesgada con respecto a Nokia. Ya es algo que he comentado en otra ocasion pero Nokia es mas que su division de moviles.
> 
> -Nokia Siemens Network ella sola esta valorada en 10B € y Nokia tiene el 50% Es un rumor confirmado que Siemens quiere salir y hacer caja para centrarse en su core business. Se habla de que ALU compraria una parte, tb de hacer un SPINOFF, lo cual redundaria bastante en los accionistas (o sea yo), creo que vale mas por separado que como JV.
> 
> ...



Como bien dices Nokia esta muy infravalorada y financieramente no esta mal, la clave es que sean capaces de volver a generar flujos de caja positivos sin tardar demasiado tiempo. Aunque es una apuesta arriesgada jugarse un pequeño % a 2/3 años vista puede ser una opcion.


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2013)

Amigos, se compra cuando algo sube y se vende cuando algo baja.

Never se opera por si acaso. Supone coste de oportunidad y siempre sale al revés.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8 de los 35 en minimos anuales


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> joder no lo dice nadie: *Vaya par de tetas tiene la del cuchi*



...si le parece, la moza tiene éxito, porque todos queremos aprender japonés...

¿Quieren buenos negocios? Váyanse a montar hospitales a Estados Unidos...

Lean, lean, es un poco largo, pero...
Bitter Pill: Why Medical Bills Are Killing Us | TIME.com



> The charge was only $1.50, but it was for a generic version of a Tylenol pill. You can buy 100 of them on Amazon for $1.49 even without a hospital’s purchasing power.



Te dan una aspirina y te cobran la caja de 100.



> According to the hospital’s latest filing (covering 2010), its total expenses for laboratory work in the 12 months covered by the report were $27.5 million. Its total charges were $293.2 million.



Menudos márgenes, nene!! Pero no es sólo eso, es que te lo cobran absolutamente todo... incluyendo el rotulador para indicar donde van a cortar, las correas para sujetarte a la camilla o la bata del cirujano.



> One item was “MARKER SKIN REG TIP RULER” for $3. That’s the marking pen, presumably reusable, that marked the place on Steve H.’s back where the incision was to go. Six lines down, there was “STRAP OR TABLE 8X27 IN” for $31. That’s the strap used to hold Steve H. onto the operating table. Just below that was “BLNKT WARM UPPER BDY 42268” for $32. That’s a blanket used to keep surgery patients warm. It is, of course, reusable, and it’s available new on eBay for $13. Four lines down there’s “GOWN SURG ULTRA XLG 95121” for $39, which is the gown the surgeon wore. Thirty of them can be bought online for $180. Neither Medicare nor any large insurance company would pay a hospital separately for those straps or the surgeon’s gown; that’s all supposed to come with the facility fee paid to the hospital, which in this case was $6,289.



Además, al ser empresas privadas, tratan de "cubrirse" al máximo de posibles negligencias. Y dado que el paciente paga, y paga lo que se le pida, y se le pide un montón... pues hacen todas las pruebas que se les ocurren... 



> We can’t be sued for doing too much.



Y eso para entidades supuestamente sin ánimo de lucro...!!!


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo veo muchas acciones usanas que están perdiendo niveles muy importantes. La verdad es que viendo valores individuales cuesta mucho entender cómo está tan arriba el SP (y más que lo pueden llevar). Están controlando el cotarro con cuatro valores de alta ponderación. Cuidado que pueden estirar el SP a 1520. Ahí se decide la partida para los próximos meses.



Le parece si lo dejamos en 1512?? Hoy me han hessho de sufríh... a ver si mañana les saco algo... el 20 lo veo lejos... Eso sí, ya veremos que pasa porque de momento el meneo a la baja sigo sin intuirlo demasiado, no, en el Ibex tampoco... no sé si un lateral con rangos amplios encaja en los escenarios de nuestros másters...

Mañana que yo vea no hay grandes resultados...

En España, se retratarán ABG, BME, Dinamia, Elecnor y Bodegas Riojanas
En el extraradio, Abercrombie, Union Bankshares, Acer, Air France, Gecina y Valeo, así como significativas y/o con influencia en España.

Citic no sé si saldrá en un rato o ya mañana...

¿algún cisne negro? No sé... datos macro no hay... eventos esperados tampoco... el ánimo del mercado no lo veo demasiado destacable de momento...como no sea el griego Alpha Bank... o alguna agencia de rating... porque lo de Italia... huele... pero ya no duele...

En fín, todo esto son divagaciones. La parte "buena" es sólo el primer párrafo...


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2013)

A mi el 1520 me sale muy posible. Si va a haber movimiento fuerte hacia abajo, seria touche para limpiar stops. Otra opcion es tirar fuerte desde ya hacia abajo. Y la otra opcion es retomar subidas unos muchos pipos mas arriba. Hasta el rabo todo es toro.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (22 Feb 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Alguien mantiene las gamesas?



Aquí servidor he aguantado un -20% desde el punto de entrada, así que cómo no voy a mantenerlas... Cuenten conmigo.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (22 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Google es what, facebook es who y ellos quieren ser el where.



No será usted un powerpointista MBAista de esos...


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2013)

Buenos días,

Me acabo de pegar un atracón impresionante. Media pizza, un bol de cereales, otro bol de cereales, unos pocos más cereales que los cabrones llevan droga, dos peras, una manzana y una mandarina. No tiene nada que ver con el hilo, así que lo cuelgo aquí.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Me acabo de pegar un atracón impresionante. Media pizza, un bol de cereales, otro bol de cereales, unos pocos más cereales que los cabrones llevan droga, dos peras, una manzana y una mandarina. No tiene nada que ver con el hilo, así que lo cuelgo aquí.



estas borracho chavalin o ya naciste asi ienso:


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Me acabo de pegar un atracón impresionante. Media pizza, un bol de cereales, otro bol de cereales, unos pocos más cereales que los cabrones llevan droga, dos peras, una manzana y una mandarina. No tiene nada que ver con el hilo, así que lo cuelgo aquí.



Este chiquillo pasa hambre...


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estas borracho chavalin o ya naciste asi ienso:



Ja, ya veo la trampa. Si el gato habla, es que voy borracho. No caeré, minino.


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> ...., un bol de cereales, otro bol de cereales, unos pocos más cereales que los cabrones llevan droga, ....


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Feb 2013)

guanos dias y tal para cual gacelillas 

bueno parece que ahora los cereales llevan un bajo contenido de droga , al pobre claca eso le tiene cojudo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Me acabo de pegar un atracón impresionante. Media pizza, un bol de cereales, otro bol de cereales, unos pocos más cereales que los cabrones llevan droga, dos peras, una manzana y una mandarina. No tiene nada que ver con el hilo, así que lo cuelgo aquí.



Espero que la pizza sea de anoche, que la hayas comido fria y la bajases con un buche de esa botella de cocacola destapada que quedo sobre la mesa....

Lefazo en ojo y reporte en caso contrario.


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2013)

Los resultados que les puse anoche, de momento, son buenos...

Meneo, lo que se dice meneo, haberlo, haylo...


----------



## paulistano (22 Feb 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Aquí servidor he aguantado un -20% desde el punto de entrada, así que cómo no voy a mantenerlas... Cuenten conmigo.




Sigo con ellas...tranquilo ya que si en ibex se descalabra, seguiria en ganancias....vamos, que muchi tiene que caer gamesa para que la pierda algo, cosa que espero no ocurra ya que en 2,2x la daría salida


----------



## juanfer (22 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Me acabo de pegar un atracón impresionante. Media pizza, un bol de cereales, otro bol de cereales, unos pocos más cereales que los cabrones llevan droga, dos peras, una manzana y una mandarina. No tiene nada que ver con el hilo, así que lo cuelgo aquí.



Buenos dias Claca, con tanto cereales que te has comido, ¿como afectará al precio de los cereales? ¿habrá que ponerse largo?


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Feb 2013)

Y hoy para arriba,

¿Lo de ayer al final puede que sea sólo lo que se conoce como "despiojarse"?

(hablo del DAX)


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Buenos dias Claca, con tanto cereales que te has comido, ¿como afectará al precio de los cereales? ¿habrá que ponerse largo?



Está descontado, descuida. Las manos fuertes habían descargado todos sus paquetes, que los estantes del super están a petar, por lo que vi.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Feb 2013)

Hoy comienza en Sevilla la primera despedida a la que de verdad temo desde hace años: la primera en la que de 13 amigos, más de un 50% son casados.

Espero que al margen de las ganitas que llevan (llevamos) no desayunen cereales, que ya sabemos todos de qué los rellenan.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Está descontado, descuida. Las manos fuertes habían descargado todos sus paquetes, que los estantes del super están a petar, por lo que vi.




Pues que las manos fuertes me traigan esto:







Droga durísima.


----------



## paulistano (22 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoy comienza en Sevilla la primera despedida a la que de verdad temo desde hace años: la primera en la que de 13 amigos, más de un 50% son casados.
> 
> Espero que al margen de las ganitas que llevan (llevamos) no desayunen cereales, que ya sabemos todos de qué los rellenan.



En mayo tengo una alli precisamente.

No dejeis de ir a la plaza del salvador, a "la bodeguita"....de los mejores jamones que hay:Aplauso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Feb 2013)

No te habran puesto droja en el cola cao?


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2013)

*Apple tambien hace cereales???* 




ghkghk dijo:


> Pues que las manos fuertes me traigan esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ilustro eso último:







Obviamente no es una referencia al tick. Se ve perfectamente lo que quiero decir, de momento el movimiento es bajista.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> *Apple tambien hace cereales???*



Y sujetadores

[YOUTUBE]The Apple Bra (Commercial, 1980?) - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LOLO08 (22 Feb 2013)

DIA: Segundo intento de la semana por superar los 6e. máximos histriónicos.


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2013)

Ya ven!. Ponga la vista en 1520 SP.

Huele a culo roto, en pompa para ser más precisos.


----------



## John Nash (22 Feb 2013)

Estoy buscando una aplicacion android para el seguimiento de las bolsas en tiempo real (mas o menos). Conocéis alguna?


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2013)

Si el SP rebota en modo fake y después se pone bajista ..... es algo que se debe ver hoy en el cierre de la sesión. Puede haber una oportunidad buena de cortos pero primero hay que verlo.

Los experimentos en bolsa, con gaseosa.


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2013)

John Nash dijo:


> Estoy buscando una aplicacion android para el seguimiento de las bolsas en tiempo real (mas o menos). Conocéis alguna?



La de IG Markets está bastante bien y te da la opción de participar en el mercado. 

Luego está el Google Finance o el Yahoo Finance que está realmente bien y ofrecen una excelente experiencia de usuario. Pero quizá sea más idóneo para el papertrading jatopotimo.


----------



## John Nash (22 Feb 2013)

Mil gracias Janus, voy palla!


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2013)

John Nash dijo:


> Estoy buscando una aplicacion android para el seguimiento de las bolsas en tiempo real (mas o menos). Conocéis alguna?



No sé si todas, pero muchas casitas de apuestas tienen aplicaciones... Igmarkets, XTB, Interdin,...


----------



## paulistano (22 Feb 2013)

John Nash dijo:


> Estoy buscando una aplicacion android para el seguimiento de las bolsas en tiempo real (mas o menos). Conocéis alguna?



Bloomberg está muy bien pero no es real, desconozco si hay real de pago, imagino que si.

Yo lo miro en forexpros via web, nada de aplicación.


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Bloomberg está muy bien pero no es real, desconozco si hay real de pago, imagino que si.
> 
> Yo lo miro en forexpros via web, nada de aplicación.



De hecho Forexpros tiene un listadito con todas las plataformas móviles...


----------



## juanfer (22 Feb 2013)

John Nash dijo:


> Estoy buscando una aplicacion android para el seguimiento de las bolsas en tiempo real (mas o menos). Conocéis alguna?



Todos los brokers medio decentes, te proporcionan una aplicación para elmovil para poder verlos en tiempo real.


----------



## peseteuro (22 Feb 2013)

John Nash dijo:


> Estoy buscando una aplicacion android para el seguimiento de las bolsas en tiempo real (mas o menos). Conocéis alguna?



Entra en forexpros.es desde el movil y te vas a la sección de mercados y verás tiempo real, porque aplicación gratuita con tiempo real no creo que haya (por lo menos yo no he encontrado)


----------



## paulistano (22 Feb 2013)

Ahora que se acerca el 23F....alguien recuerda la versión del 23F que dio Manuel Rey en un Polinomia o Economía Directa sobre dicho asunto?

Vino a decir que el rey estaba de acuerdo con el Golpe (gran relación con Armada), pero que hubo un error de comunicación con Tejero. A Tejero le dijeron que se crearía Gobierno de concentración militar, cuando en realidad el Gobierno de concentración estaría compuesto por Socialistas, comunistas, centristas, etc...de ahí que Tejero tirara por la calle de enmedio....os suena?? Era algo así?


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2013)

Tenemos el día de susto en susto. Aprovechando esta vuelta a 8080 he entrado largo... con el stop en 8060.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora que se acerca el 23F....alguien recuerda la versión del 23F que dio Manuel Rey en un Polinomia o Economía Directa sobre dicho asunto?
> 
> Vino a decir que el rey estaba de acuerdo con el Golpe (gran relación con Armada), pero que hubo un error de comunicación con Tejero. A Tejero le dijeron que se crearía Gobierno de concentración militar, cuando en realidad el Gobierno de concentración estaría compuesto por Socialistas, comunistas, centristas, etc...de ahí que Tejero tirara por la calle de enmedio....os suena?? Era algo así?



Sip, a mi me suena. ¿Y os suena algo de que el Rey se apropió indebidamente de una herencia de una colección de cuadros? A ver si lo encuentro, quizás lo escuché en el mismo programa.


----------



## paulistano (22 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sip, a mi me suena. ¿Y os suena algo de que el Rey se apropió indebidamente de una herencia de una colección de cuadros? A ver si lo encuentro, quizás lo escuché en el mismo programa.



Si, si....la del Duque de Hernani


----------



## juanfer (22 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora que se acerca el 23F....alguien recuerda la versión del 23F que dio Manuel Rey en un Polinomia o Economía Directa sobre dicho asunto?
> 
> Vino a decir que el rey estaba de acuerdo con el Golpe (gran relación con Armada), pero que hubo un error de comunicación con Tejero. A Tejero le dijeron que se crearía Gobierno de concentración militar, cuando en realidad el Gobierno de concentración estaría compuesto por Socialistas, comunistas, centristas, etc...de ahí que Tejero tirara por la calle de enmedio....os suena?? Era algo así?



Yo creo que muy pocos sabieron que paso realmente, y que intereses tenian. Además que ya se sabe que algunos estaban en los 2 bandos. 

Por internet cirucla la lista de los politicos del gobierno de concentración, y a nadie le ponen en una lista de esa sin su consentimiento previo.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo creo que muy pocos* sabieron* que paso realmente, y que intereses tenian. Además que ya se sabe que algunos estaban en los 2 bandos.
> 
> Por internet cirucla la lista de los politicos del gobierno de concentración, y a nadie le ponen en una lista de esa sin su consentimiento previo.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


>



merece un thanks pero hoy no :XX:


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2013)

Otro hachazo, no creo que aguantemos el tercero... y digo incluso más, o esta vela se porta... o, para mí, nos hemos girado.

edito: psssé... 30 puntos parriba, 30 pabajo... total no es ná... de momento, habrá que aguantar el tipo una vela más (5-10m.)


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2013)

vendido.... 16 mejor que nada...

no eran 16, eran 18. y estoy por cerrarme algo el SP.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> merece un thanks pero hoy no :XX:


----------



## LOLO08 (22 Feb 2013)

Eureka!!!! 6e.!!

Gráfico a todos los plazos impecable.


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Eureka!!!! 6e.!!



Sí señor, pudo con ello. Cuidado ahora...

Dos ibershort en el mismo punto que antes... SL 8107
Otro en 8095. mismo SL
cagüen... cerrado. a pastar...


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sip, a mi me suena. ¿Y os suena algo de que el Rey se apropió indebidamente de una herencia de una colección de cuadros? A ver si lo encuentro, quizás lo escuché en el mismo programa.




ponga el enlace, please

PD: lo de los cuadros al menos

http://www.ivoox.com/polinomia-04-10-2012-espana-cajon-desastre_md_1470355_1.mp3


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2013)

Virgen del camino seco! que meneos! mejor esperaré a la tarde...

La pregunta es... ¿qué van a hacer cuando se les acabe el triángulo?


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Feb 2013)

el destino del ibex esta ya decidido :abajo:


----------



## Hannibal (22 Feb 2013)

Ya no se quien puso el enlace, pero es que esta gráfica es brutal ::







Si el jato no le mete cortos yo me apunto


----------



## Krim (22 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el destino del ibex esta ya decidido :abajo:



Calla, coño, que muchos nos hemos salido acojonados y nos estás jodiendo la estrategia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2013)

Fellas....See who is back?????

The one.

[Offtopic cultural]

Por cierto.... quien vaya Madrid no debe perderse el Thyssen


----------



## paulistano (22 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fellas....See who is back?????
> 
> The one.
> 
> ...



Ya que estamos con offtopics culturales...para los de Madrid que un sábado quieran algo diferente, a las 11 de la mañana de los sábados hay una visita guiada y gratuita en el Museo Naval de Madrid (Paseo del Prado)...fui un poco escéptico y me encantó, sobre todo por el guía, típico profesor retirado que contaba mil y una anécdotas sobre la navegación...especialmente sobre los viajes de Colón y compañía.

merece la pena, digo para los de Madrid porque si vienes de visita hay otras opciones como la señalada por el Pirata


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Feb 2013)

El parque del capricho merece la pena, tambien en madrid, y que no es muy conocido ni por los propios madrileños


----------



## jaialro (22 Feb 2013)

Entro largo en el 6B en 1,5263 y he tenido que cerrar a toda leche en 1,5252. Justo en el momento de la cifra de repagos de LTRO.
-$75 gringos. Su puta madre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2013)

_Quien en viernes terminal,
opere más allá de las doce
con él pandoro tendrá goce,
destrozándole el ojal._


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Feb 2013)

_La rudeza en el ojal,
a la apertura usana notarás..._


----------



## J-Z (22 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el destino del ibex esta ya decidido :abajo:



Jato eres lamentable, a ver si metes largos y esto baja de una vez.


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Feb 2013)

Ayer a última hora estuve tentado de entrar en HP y lo dejé para hoy.:´(
No sé lo que pasa pero al final dentro a 18,24. Algo mas de un dólar por encima de ayer pero espero que el viaje sea largo y no me acuerde de ello.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Feb 2013)

El mejor indicador del día: las pupas labiales de Alfonso Alonso. Dan más miedo que las previsiones de la comisión!


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2013)

Vamos a intentar otra vez en el Pro Shares intuyendo que el SP cerrará hacia abajo en una sesión de más a menos. Si se cumple, entonces pensamos en rentabilidad target de doble dígito y no del 8% como ayer.


----------



## LCIRPM (22 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> El parque del capricho merece la pena, tambien en madrid, y que no es muy conocido ni por los propios madrileños



Y ahora en primavera la quinta de los molinos, con los almendros en flor, lonchafinista a tope.


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Y ahora en primavera la quinta de los molinos, con los almendros en flor, lonchafinista a tope.



Un buen madrileño va sólo al Retiro a pasar la tarde con los inmis. Multiculturalidad a tope.


----------



## LCIRPM (22 Feb 2013)

No me refiero al parque del buen Retiro, donde los abuelos de estos sátrapas actuales hacian batallas na*b*ales


Y hablando de borsa, seguimos al sol que más calienta (Yingli-First)


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2013)

Siyalodeciayo... x2

Ni el triángulo rompió por abajo, sino que salío disparado y al final acabará... vaya usted a saber donde... yo diría que mal... pero no apuesto nada.

Ni el SP se pasa los 1512... (sí, queda mucha sesión todavía...)

Lo jodido es que a pesar de todo, me marearon. Ya he liquidado el SP tambien en 1511 y ahora a coger palomitas y disfrutar de la peli de zombies en la trinchera con Bertok.

...a menos que nos vayamos a los 1495... claro...


----------



## FranR (22 Feb 2013)

Ojete avizor!!!!!!


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Qh8NrygF31s[/YOUTUBE]


Esa pintura fresa ..... cada noche .....


----------



## FranR (22 Feb 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YuHU_fjNa9I[/YOUTUBE]

Para que poner sucedáneos??? 

Que tiempos, la de BMW que se compraron estos en Los boliches y fuergirola ::


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]YuHU_fjNa9I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Para que poner sucedáneos???
> 
> Que tiempos, la de BMW que se compraron estos en Los boliches y fuergirola ::



Este no es sucedáneo de ninguno. :o

[YOUTUBE]_RlQHnLGfPo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Feb 2013)

HP disparada. Acaba de tapar el hueco de agosto en 19,03. Al céntimo.


----------



## FranR (22 Feb 2013)

[YOUTUBE]zOHFknLPupA[/YOUTUBE]

COMO QUE NO!!!!

Han bebido de sus letras e ideosincrasiainocho:

Copia mala, del lolaileo catalán y pescaillas varios.


----------



## Hannibal (22 Feb 2013)

Pero entonces hay alguna oportunidad para entra largo o no? xD


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pero entonces hay alguna oportunidad para entra largo o no? xD



no :no:


----------



## Krim (22 Feb 2013)

¿Fin de fiesta gamusina?


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2013)

Vigilen el timeframe en horas del ProShares VIX Short Term. No se arrepentirán, posiblemente.


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]zOHFknLPupA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> COMO QUE NO!!!!
> 
> ...



Muy chachorro te veo hoy :


----------



## jaialro (22 Feb 2013)

Dia tonto para operar.


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2013)

jaialro dijo:


> Dia tonto para operar.



Dia manipulable,al menos en españa tocaba renovacion de cortos.


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2013)

Qué día, joder, y menudas descorrelaciones en el mercado. El IBEX sube un 2%, pero el small cap menos de un 0,5% y el medium cap un tímido 0,1%, el euro bajando, el BUND subiendo, nerviosismo, pero no miedo entre los inversores, más bien cierto optimismo histérico, luego está la que comentaban Janus y Azkunaveteya, que muchos valores están bajistas y parece que hay un lavado de cara en los índices... Pinta muy feo, pero de momento el precio sigue mareando.

El IBEX tiene todo dispuesto para caer, pero no termino de ver el punto de arranque del descuelgue, lo cual tiene sentido, porque en techos esto es así: "sí, pero no; sí, pero no; sí pero no; sí, pero sí."


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Qué día, joder, y menudas descorrelaciones en el mercado. El IBEX sube un 2%, pero el small cap menos de un 0,5% y el medium cap un tímido 0,1%, el euro bajando, el BUND subiendo, nerviosismo, pero no miedo entre los inversores, más bien cierto optimismo histérico, luego está la que comentaban Janus y Azkunaveteya, que muchos valores están bajistas y parece que hay un lavado de cara en los índices... Pinta muy feo, pero de momento el precio sigue mareando.
> 
> El IBEX tiene todo dispuesto para caer, pero no termino de ver el punto de arranque del descuelgue, lo cual tiene sentido, porque en techos esto es así: "sí, pero no; sí, pero no; sí pero no; sí, pero sí."



Divide el ibex en tramos de dos semanas.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (22 Feb 2013)

Hooola qué tal.

Les quería contar una cosa que yo no sabía pero que me ha resultado de lo más curiosa. Ustedes que son avezados marinos probablemente estén al corriente de cómo funcionan las cosas, pero a mí me ha llamado la atención, qué quieren que les diga. El asunto tiene que ver en cómo se manejan las juntas de accionistas, y tiene mucho relación con mi eterno caballo de batalla del conflicto de intereses entre los consejos de administración y los accionistas:

Un banco español, cuyo nombre comienza por BBV y termina por BVA, celebra el mes que viene su junta general de accionistas. No sé qué parte del capital está en manos de accionistas minoritarios, y no sé qué parte de estos accionistas tienen sus acciones depositadas en el propio banco (me imagino que bastantes).

A estos accionistas (bueno, a los que tengan al menos 500 acciones) la entidad les reserva un trato diferencial: les regala un libro conmemorativo, y les avisa por correo de que pueden pasar a buscarlo por su oficina.

En la misma carta se incluye una misiva explicando en qué consiste el regalo, y en qué consiste la participación del accionista en la junta (que queda sintetizada en "accionista=propietario"). Se adjuntan el orden del día de dicha junta, tarjetas para asistir presencialmente a la misma, para delegar el voto en otra persona, y para votar a distancia.

A las oficinas se les pasa una lista de sus clientes seleccionados para contactarlos telefónicamente y convencerles de que pasen a recoger el libro Y TRAIGAN LA TARJETA. Por cada acción cuyo voto consiga recoger la oficina, los integrantes de la misma se repartirán una comisión (variable en función de la proporción de acciones de la oficina que consigan hacer votar o delegar el voto, y de si las tarjetas de voto son originales o bien se vota con un duplicado que expede la oficina (???)).

En este caso la empresa está incentivando a la red comercial para que consigan el máximo posible de votos de clientes y indicando -ya que es "prioridad de la empresa"- que deben intentar convencerles de que voten a favor de todas las propuestas del consejo de administración (aprobación de las cuentas del año pasado, renovación de los mandatos de miembros del consejo, sistemas de retribución de los consejeros, etc.). Labor esta de convencimiento que está más que facilitada por el formato de las tarjetas, que como podéis ver abriendo este enlace (es un pdf) complica bastante el votar en contra de alguna de las mismas.

En resumen, la empresa (la dirección de la misma) declara que es su prioridad es conseguir que los accionistas voten a favor de las propuestas del consejo, sean las que sean, y paga a los empleados por cada voto que recauden.

Me imagino que es la operativa habitual, pero no he podido evitar sorprenderme...


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Qué día, joder, y menudas descorrelaciones en el mercado. El IBEX sube un 2%, pero el small cap menos de un 0,5% y el medium cap un tímido 0,1%, el euro bajando, el BUND subiendo, nerviosismo, pero no miedo entre los inversores, más bien cierto optimismo histérico, luego está la que comentaban Janus y Azkunaveteya, que muchos valores están bajistas y parece que hay un lavado de cara en los índices... Pinta muy feo, pero de momento el precio sigue mareando.
> 
> El IBEX tiene todo dispuesto para caer, pero no termino de ver el punto de arranque del descuelgue, lo cual tiene sentido, porque en techos esto es así: "sí, pero no; sí, pero no; sí pero no; sí, pero sí."



Yo me he montado en el que supuestamente es el canario, en la volatilidad (ProShares VIX Short Term). La estructura del SP es clavada a la que las vueltas en techo que suele dar este índice. Es bastante noble. Ya son muchas las veces en las que supera el máximo (tras un sinfín de subiditas controladas ..... comos las de principios de año) con una vela verde (en diario) para el día siguiente meterse un velón rojo. Después una o dos velas verdes de escasa amplitud de sombra y después la bajada de verdad. Esta forma de proceder hace que cuando uno se da cuenta .... ya se lleva bajando un trecho (como bien ilustra el maestro Claca) y ya se piensa que es tarde lo cual no deja de ser una excusa para no tener que soportar un stop más amplio de lo habitual.

También veo una pauta de tres velas claramente bajista en Google. Ahí puede haber mínimo bajada hasta 760 dolares.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (22 Feb 2013)

Gamesa ha "perdido algunos negocios" por ser una espaola, segn su presidente - Cotizalia.com

Ignacio Martín habla de la marca española.

Curiosamente hoy era un día típico para que Gamesa se hubiera disparado de nuevo y lleva dos días de recorte. O está cogiendo impulso o está buscando su soporte.
Lo veremos la semana que viene.::


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Feb 2013)

El ibex ha salvado la semana por los pelos


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2013)

Si sigue así, el SP se va a llevar unos cortos con cohones ..... y con stop.


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Feb 2013)

Habrá que esperar a ver qué dice el gato para aclarar un poco las ideas.

Minino minino...





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Feb 2013)

Hoy puede ser un día perfecto en USA para recoger la ropa y pirarse por un buen tiempo...lo que puede joder la ropa no es agua,... es napalm

Lo están haciendo de cine


----------



## atman (22 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si sigue así, el SP se va a llevar unos cortos con cohones ..... y con stop.



Sí, yo voy a por el ketchup, para tenerlo a mano cuando me toque comerme el owned, por bocas. :o


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Feb 2013)

¿Noticia mamporrera al cierre?

¿rebaja de rating?

...

Gen santa...los usanos están provocando claramente...


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Feb 2013)

Inquietante coincidencia: el ibex y el eurostoxx han cerrado exactamente en el mismo nivel de hace dos semanas, que en ambas viene a ser el punto medio del rango en el que han fluctuado. A pesar de parecer que han sido dos semanas de mucha volatilidad en realidad han tenido los dos índices aparcados 15 días.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Feb 2013)

Mulder tengo una duda con volumetreitor hoy un leoncillo ha metido +4000 contratos dejando el saldo en negativo, están distribuyendp


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Inquietante coincidencia: el ibex y el eurostoxx han cerrado exactamente en el mismo nivel de hace dos semanas, que en ambas viene a ser el punto medio del rango en el que han fluctuado. A pesar de parecer que han sido dos semanas de mucha volatilidad en realidad han tenido los dos índices aparcados 15 días.



Los grandes movimientos estan planificados desde hace meses.Ahora les ha dado por tener hojas de ruta de dos semanas.


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2013)

Aunque no sea de la temática del hilo como esta el ibex cerrado tengo que contarlo porque esto solo puede indicar el inició del madmax.


Fijaros bien en la foto







Es el registro de la propiedad de Madrid.

Pues bien un edificio que prefiero ni pensar lo que ha costado en mitad de la nada y con una reforma que intuyo que sera como mucho de 2-3 años. Suelos de madera,puertas de alta gama, y completamente vacío.Lo mejor de todo es que en los mostradores de los registros no están ni los funcionarios supongo que pensaran que para que si no va a ir nadie, al final cuando encontré a una persona yo no se si por su falta de trato pero tuve la impresión de estar tratando con alguien perdido en mitad de una isla desierta, ya ni apreciaba hablar con otros seres humanos.


Este país se va al guano no lo dudéis


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2013)

El colapso invadirá la vida de los pepitorros premium 8:

La situación se deteriora a velocidad in crescendo


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El colapso invadirá la vida de los pepitorros premium 8:
> 
> La situación se deteriora a velocidad in crescendo



Ya me imagino moles como esta preparadas para escenarios tipo walking dead.


----------



## sarkweber (22 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ya no se quien puso el enlace, pero es que esta gráfica es brutal ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cotizaciones de SP 500 Cotizacion de SP 500 Informacion de SP 500 ::


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Feb 2013)

Usanos en modo troll..


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por otro lado las caidas estan siendo de un nivel como para hacerselo pensar, Mr.P sabra mejor pero el 7750 duro menos que un caramelo.




Su carencia de FED resulta molesta, comandante ::

Recuerde, ataque y perforación de máximos plurianuales en el Dax. 

Mr. P le dijo, y Ud. no creyó. Su umildá y su conosimiento no están a la altura de lo que se espera de Ud., y eso, créame, al final del día se acaba pagando.

Hablarán los cañones.

:XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Feb 2013)

Lo que se comentó esta mañana del choricillo del juanca....

La batalla contra el Rey de un Grande de España


----------



## jaialro (22 Feb 2013)

Ayer martillo del dow en soporte. Hoy parece vela verde para soltar arriba. 3 últimos diás formando un isla pero arriba del todo. Señores, viene tormenta.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Feb 2013)




----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2013)

Netflix está dando 20 dolares de reward por título desde el aviso de ayer.
No caigan en la probable trampa de Trina.

El SP está jodiendo la marrana. Ni hace ni deja comer.


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2013)

sarkweber dijo:


> Cotizaciones de SP 500 Cotizacion de SP 500 Informacion de SP 500 ::



Cuidado con las gráficas. Perfectamente se puede ir por arriba así que solo entrar corto cuando se confirme la vuelta. Es obvio que si se da la vuelta conforme a la gráfica .... habrá mucho camino por delante hacia el guano. Así que no sean gorrones y "ojos antes que cerebro".


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2013)

jaialro dijo:


> Ayer martillo del dow en soporte. Hoy parece vela verde para soltar arriba. 3 últimos diás formando un isla pero arriba del todo. Señores, viene tormenta.



El estocástico está bajando y eso tiene que definir el guano. Bien visto.


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Su carencia de FED resulta molesta, comandante ::
> 
> Recuerde, ataque y perforación de máximos plurianuales en el Dax.
> 
> ...



Lo que no me negará es que los leoncios ayer supieron hacer muy bien su trabajo de "despioje".


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2013)

Ese cierre en tó lo alto me da que es bajista. Veremos.


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2013)

Todo el día hablando de la puta bolsa .... ::


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Feb 2013)

Mientras todos piensen en el guano vamos bien.





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Lo que no me negará es que los leoncios ayer supieron hacer muy bien su trabajo de "despioje".




Y es cierto !

Pero, realmente, se trata de eso... de que la gente se lo crea. Si no, ¿ qué farol de mierda sería ése ?

La sesión de ayer fue desalentadora, en eso estamos de acuerdo. Pero siempre hay que verla como lo que fue: el movimiento secundario.

Estamos en la configuración primaria, la que lleva gestándose desde primeros de Diciembre. Hay mucho dinero, tiempo y trabajo invertidos en ella. Nada es irrompible en este mundo, y mucho menos en este negocio.... pero para romper esto, es necesario algo más que lo de ayer.

A falta de ver el Lunes cómo está la cosa, yo no veo ningún motivo para no seguir con el plan previsto: perforación de máximos plurianuales, DAX30.


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Todo el día hablando de la puta bolsa .... ::



Pues aquí se habla también mucho de gatos. Apruebo que tú hables de gatas.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Feb 2013)

Al Ibex y al Eurostoxx se suma el SP500: mismo cierre que hace dos semanas y en el punto medio de la fluctuación de las dos semanas.


----------



## jaialro (22 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El estocástico está bajando y eso tiene que definir el guano. Bien visto.



Guano gringo al caer.Esto no se aguanta mas.


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2013)

Showdown at Coober Pedy


----------



## juanfer (22 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aunque no sea de la temática del hilo como esta el ibex cerrado tengo que contarlo porque esto solo puede indicar el inició del madmax.
> 
> 
> Fijaros bien en la foto
> ...



El registro de la propiedad no trabajan funcionarios, es un chanchullo de medio publico y medio privado.

Ahora no es que se vendan muchas propiedades, así que se comeran los mocos, pero ahora les han dado lo de los registros civiles, supongo que sera una especie de rescate.

Ver edificios vacios, va a empezar a ser lo normal, además de ciudades vacias. El problema es que donde no hay trabajo no se puede vivir, y eso provoca conflicto social, con lo que espanta el turismo y a los jubilados.


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2013)

*The end is near*

Moody's baja un escalón el rating de Reino Unido y le arrebata la triple A - elEconomista.es


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *the end is near*
> 
> moody's baja un escalón el rating de reino unido y le arrebata la triple a - eleconomista.es



fiestaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juanfer (22 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Y es cierto !
> 
> Pero, realmente, se trata de eso... de que la gente se lo crea. Si no, ¿ qué farol de mierda sería ése ?
> 
> ...




Si parece que entre hoy y ayer no han roto nada en el DAX, yo pienso que mientras el DAX no pierda los 74xx, seguimos con el movimiento primario. Lo que hay pediente un gap de DAX de mas de 100 pipos, que podría hacer perder los 74xx, pero de momento seguimos para arriba a toda maquina.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Noticia mamporrera al cierre?
> 
> *¿rebaja de rating?*
> 
> ...



_The end is near

Moody's baja un escalón el rating de Reino Unido y le arrebata la triple A - elEconomista.es_


Ahora vas...y lo tuiteas...::


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> fiestaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*!!! Bonocalipsis !!!*


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2013)

El lunes hay que escuchar a Max Keiser ::


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *The end is near*
> 
> Moody's baja un escalón el rating de Reino Unido y le arrebata la triple A - elEconomista.es



Se acabó la espera.


----------



## J-Z (22 Feb 2013)

Apuesto a subida >1% del futsi el lunes.


----------



## juanfer (22 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *The end is near*
> 
> Moody's baja un escalón el rating de Reino Unido y le arrebata la triple A - elEconomista.es



Vamos en plena guerra de divisas sacan esto. Vamos a hacer subir el precio del maiz con tanta palomita.


----------



## Snowball (22 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> _The end is near
> 
> Moody's baja un escalón el rating de Reino Unido y le arrebata la triple A - elEconomista.es_
> 
> ...



¡Jojojo! Que cabrones. 

Vaya subidita fake que han hecho para soltar las bad news afterhours y pillando gacelas everywhere.

¿no deberia la SEC decir algo al respecto? :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Feb 2013)

Snowball dijo:


> ¡Jojojo! Que cabrones.
> 
> Vaya subidita fake que han hecho para soltar las bad news afterhours y pillando gacelas everywhere.
> 
> *¿no deberia la SEC decir algo al respecto? *:rolleye:



¿...y perderse la empapelada del gacelerio? ::


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2013)

De hace escasos días. Imprescindible

[YOUTUBE]uLx26zr6lsE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]tS4Sj9RBkqg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> fiestaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Pues los mercados ni lo han notado de momento.


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El registro de la propiedad no trabajan funcionarios, es un chanchullo de medio publico y medio privado.
> 
> Ahora no es que se vendan muchas propiedades, así que se comeran los mocos, pero ahora les han dado lo de los registros civiles, supongo que sera una especie de rescate.
> 
> Ver edificios vacios, va a empezar a ser lo normal, además de ciudades vacias. El problema es que donde no hay trabajo no se puede vivir, y eso provoca conflicto social, con lo que espanta el turismo y a los jubilados.



Otro dato que desconocia.Sabia que este pais estaba mal pero nunca sospeche que a este nivel,parece una novela de terror.Riete tu de Stephen king


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *!!! Bonocalipsis !!!*



Tenemos un fin de semana calentito de esos que tanto gustan a los mercados.Por un lado el 23f y por otro las elecciones italianas.Empiezo a sospechar que la eleccion de los dias para renovar los contratos de cortos no es tan arbitraria como nos hacen creer.


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2013)

Esto que ha ocurrido con el rating anglo es muy importante.

Se va a liar gordísima.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues los mercados ni lo han notado de momento.



Pos hace 2 días que vendí un fondo RV de indonesia en USD, esperando que se ejecute ( suele tardar 3 o 4 días).

Demasiada movida por en medio y a parte de los Italianos en elecciones, Chipre también.


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Esto que ha ocurrido con el rating anglo es muy importante.
> 
> Se va a liar gordísima.




Los datos siguen al canal, no el canal a los datos.

No se deje cegar por las noticias.... otros las conocen mucho antes que nosotros ::

Bajada de rating a UK y los futuros del DAX amenazando el 7K7.... para reflexionar.


----------



## ponzi (22 Feb 2013)

..........


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Los datos siguen al canal, no el canal a los datos.
> 
> No se deje cegar por las noticias.... otros las conocen mucho antes que nosotros ::
> 
> Bajada de rating a UK y los futuros del DAX amenazando el 7K7.... para reflexionar.



Quiero ver ese DAX en los próximos días, tengo muchísimo interés en ver que hacen.

Si el lunes pegan un recule majo, puede ser bastante peligroso. 

A ver si nos puedes contar algo, ...desde Matrix, claro. ::


----------



## Snowball (22 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Quiero ver ese DAX en los próximos días, tengo muchísimo interés en ver que hacen.
> 
> Si el lunes pegan un recule majo, puede ser bastante peligroso.
> 
> A ver si nos puedes contar algo, ...desde Matrix, claro. ::



Pues Moodys no ve mucho guano ienso:



> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Feb 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Se acabó la espera.





Janus dijo:


> Pues los mercados ni lo han notado de momento.



cuando dieron la noticia ya estaba cerrado tenemos que esperar al domingo, pero me estoy oliendo gap a la baja revienta stops y lo luego para arriba o como tantas otras veces...........

en el Ibex con las rebajas de rating por ejemplo gap de 100 puntos a la baja para acabar subiendo 300........


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Feb 2013)

La semana viene densa: lunes de desconcierto con la rebaja de rating y las elecciones italianas. Martes y miércoles Bear-nanke intentando enmendar el lío de las actas. Resultados de minoristas durante toda la semana poniendo a prueba los efectos de las subidas fiscales en el consumo. El congreso se empieza a afilar las uňas para la madre de todas las batallas presupuestarias y primeros recortes de gasto al final de semana al estrenar mes. Todo regado de datos premium y subastas de treasuries.

Vamos... que lo pueden llevar a donde les salga del turnip


----------



## bertok (23 Feb 2013)

Tito Faber impartiendo master class a periolistos usanos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CShjXtRyYOQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Lechu (23 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sip, a mi me suena. ¿Y os suena algo de que el Rey se apropió indebidamente de una herencia de una colección de cuadros? A ver si lo encuentro, quizás lo escuché en el mismo programa.



..................................................................................


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Feb 2013)

lechu dijo:


> La Familia Real y el caso Duque de Hernani - Página 2
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/397038-familia-real-y-caso-duque-de-hernani.html




Encontramos el programa en burbuja radio y esto:

La batalla contra el Rey de un Grande de Espaa


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2013)

Otra:Bankia declará resultados la semana que viene


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=397133


----------



## grillo35 (23 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Encontramos el programa en burbuja radio y esto:
> 
> La batalla contra el Rey de un Grande de Espaa




Pues anda que este...

_Hoy hablamos con Pablo Baroja partiendo de un artículo de Martin Wolf, en el que propone que el Estado impulse la demanda, utilice la política monetaria para financiarse y los Banco Centrales para financiar los activos tóxicos. También hablamos sobre el desplome del crédito, la deflación y la deuda. Conduce Juan Carlos Barba.

http://cort.as/3WwY_


Directamente dicen que el que compre Ibex ahora esta loco y se merece todo lo malo que le pase...:8:


----------



## Tonto Simon (23 Feb 2013)

A ver si me podeis echar un cable, ¿Conoceis alguna web donde pueda ver los precios historicos de los valores que componen en ibex, al estilo eleconomista.com pero dia a dia? Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## sr.anus (23 Feb 2013)

Gacela aburrida un sabado que tira dos lineas
Tendra sentido el canal rojo?


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> A ver si me podeis echar un cable, ¿Conoceis alguna web donde pueda ver los precios historicos de los valores que componen en ibex, al estilo eleconomista.com pero dia a dia? Gracias de antebrazo



yahoo finance o invertia


http://www.invertia.com/mercados/bolsa/empresas/iberdrola/historico-rv011iberdro

En yahoo tienes los datos para descargarlos al excell


----------



## Tonto Simon (23 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> yahoo finance o invertia
> 
> 
> IBERDROLA (IBE), Historico de cotizacion, Bolsa: fecha, volumen, apertura y cierre, diferencial
> ...



Gracias Ponzi, pero no me valen. Lo que quiero es poder ordenar los cinco valores que mas suben y los cinco que mas bajan y ver como se comportan al dia siguiente. Por curiosidad mas que nada, aunque nunca se sabe que se encuentra uno cuando analiza cosas como esta...


----------



## Tonto Simon (23 Feb 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Gacela aburrida un sabado que tira dos lineas
> Tendra sentido el canal rojo?



Yo me remitiria al analisis de Claca, . Esta paginas atras


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Gracias Ponzi, pero no me valen. Lo que quiero es poder ordenar los cinco valores que mas suben y los cinco que mas bajan y ver como se comportan al dia siguiente. Por curiosidad mas que nada, aunque nunca se sabe que se encuentra uno cuando analiza cosas como esta...



Tendrías que hacerlo de forma manual en un excell. Otra opción es mirar los valores que mas suben y bajan por unience, puedes ver cuales son los valores que mas han subido en un año.


----------



## sr.anus (23 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Yo me remitiria al analisis de Claca, . Esta paginas atras



Cierto! mensaje 1478 del 17-feb el sr.claca ya lo dibujó, y mucho mas mejor explicado


----------



## Tonto Simon (23 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tendrías que hacerlo de forma manual en un excell. Otra opción es mirar los valores que mas suben y bajan por unience, puedes ver cuales son los valores que mas han subido en un año.



Eso me temo que voy a tener que hacerlo manualmente. ::Mirare en Unience a ver que tal..

La semana que viene empieza calentita...y esto solo el Lunes...

ALMIRALL publica resultados 4T 2012

AMPER publica resultados 4T 2012

ACCIONA publica resultados 4T 2012

AZKOYEN publica resultados 4T 2012

CODERE publica resultados 4T 2012

CAMPOFRÍO publica resultados 4T 2012

CLEOP publica resultados 4T 2012

ADVEO publica resultados 4T 2012

CEMENTOS PORTLAND VALDERRIVAS publica resultados 4T 2012

CORPORACIÓN DERMOESTÉTICA publica resultados 4T 2012

DOGI publica resultados 4T 2012

DIA publica resultados 4T 2012

ERCROS publica resultados 2012

ENDESA publica resultados 4T 2012

ENCE publica resultados 4T 2012

GRUPO EZENTIS publica resultados 4T 2012

FAES FARMA publica resultados 4T 2012

FCC publica resultados 4T 2012

FLUIDRA publica resultados 4T 2012

FERSA publica resultados 4T 2012

INDO publica resultados 4T 2012

INYPSA publica resultados 4T 2012

LINGOTES ESPECIALES publica resultados 4T 2012

MIQUEL Y COSTAS publica resultados 4T 2012

MONTEBALITO publica resultados 4T 2012

METROVACESA publica resultados 4T 2012

NATRA publica resultados 4T 2012

NICOLÁS CORREA publica resultados 4T 2012

NH HOTELES publica resultados 4T 2012

NATRACEUTICAL publica resultados 4T 2012

OHL publica resultados 4T 2012

DEOLEO publica resultados 4T 2012

PRIM publica resultados 4T 2012

PRISA publica resultados 4T 2012

QUABIT INMOBILIARIA publica resultados 4T 2012

RENTA 4 BANCO publica resultados 4T 2012

RENTA CORPORACIÓN publica resultados 4T 2012

REYAL URBIS publica resultados 4T 2012

REALIA publica resultados 4T 2012

SOLARIA publica resultados 4T 2012

SERVICE POINT publica resultados 4T 2012


----------



## Tonto Simon (23 Feb 2013)

Para el Jueves :

GRIFOLS publica resultados 4T 2012

IAG publica resultados 2012

INDRA publica resultados 4T 2012

MEDIASET publica resultados 4T 2012

TÉCNICAS REUNIDAS publica resultados 4T 2012

MELIÁ publica resultados 4T 2012

VIDRALA publica resultados 4T 2012

RESPSOL publica resultados 2012

LA SEDA DE BARCELONA publica resultados 4T 2012

SNIACE publica resultados 4T 2012

TELEFÓNICA publica resultados 4T 2012

CIE AUTOMOTIVE publica resultados 4T 2012

INMOBILIARIA COLONIAL publica resultados 4T 2012

ANTENA 3 publica resultados 4T 2012

ACS publica resultados 4T 2012

ACERINOX publica resultados 4T 2012

PIB final - España

IPC provisional - España

IPC armonizado provisional - España

Balanza cuenta corriente - España

Ventas al por menor - Alemania

Tasa de desempleo - Alemania

IPC armonizado provisional - Alemania

IPC provisional - Alemania

Precios industriales - Francia

IPC provisional - UEM

Peticiones semanales de desempleo - EEUU

PMI Chicago - EEUU

PIB final - EEUU


----------



## Hannibal (23 Feb 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> Directamente dicen que el que compre Ibex ahora esta loco y se merece todo lo malo que le pase...:8:



Pues claro, no vio que ayer el jato me recomendaba comprar indice? ::


----------



## juanfer (23 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Esto que ha ocurrido con el rating anglo es muy importante.
> 
> Se va a liar gordísima.



Hay muchos fondos que solo pueden tener bonos de triple A, por eso cuando un pais la pierde puede que algún de esos fondos empieze a vender a saco, con las consecuencias que eso conlleva.


----------



## grillo35 (23 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Hay muchos fondos que solo pueden tener bonos de triple A, por eso cuando un pais la pierde puede que algún de esos fondos empieze a vender a saco, con las consecuencias que eso conlleva.




Y no solo eso, sino que modifica de facto las relaciones entre las distintas primas de riesgo exigidas. 

Lo normal es que se produzca una rebaja de ratings generalizada despues de esto para reequilibrarlas...::


----------



## bertok (23 Feb 2013)

Market Guru Yells


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Feb 2013)

La vin* que ciego!!


*vin=virgen

Respect!,


----------



## Cantor (23 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La vin* que ciego!!
> 
> 
> *vin=virgen
> ...



:no::no: la vin compae*!

*compae = compadre

viviendo usted en graná.... :XX:


----------



## bertok (23 Feb 2013)

No os perdáis la entrevista con Satán y cómo dice sin ningún tipo de pudor que el Stock Market es crítico para el crecimiento.

[YOUTUBE]uern9REzYW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Feb 2013)

Como veis a Eon? 
Despues del peñazo que se ha metido y co las bolsas europeas a punto de correvir, no seria una buena opcion una vez q se produjera esta correccion?
Hasta donde puede llegar en ese caso? Yo la veo como un valor seguo para el medio largo.

Opiniones etc, que seguro seran mas certeras ahora con los estomagos bien regados


----------



## atman (23 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Market Guru Yells



¿sería él quien vendió el otro día 33 millones de acciones del SPY en dos aplicaciones en 10 minutos?

Dicho esto. El rumor de la bajada de rating a la pérfida albión llevaba ya unos dias en el mercado y fué una de las excusas para esta pequeña corrección. En resumen, podría estar descontado. Y además tampoco tiene por qué tener grandes consecuencias reales. Lean más aquí:

Moody's Downgrades UK's AAA Rating: Not Much Happens - Forbes

Si ante la previsión de buenos resultados se dice aquello de comprar con el rumor, vender con la noticia, ahora podría tocar justo la inversa. En fín, tal vez de entrada haya alguna corrección adicional, pero no será esto lo que dé la vuelta al mercado. Y de hecho, ya tenemos la experiencia de pasadas rebajas.

Puede ser más preocupante que Italia acabe bajo un gobierno "antisistema" que, curiosamente, puede acabar siendo el próximo "Lula". Con lo que igual tampoco llega la sangre al río. Más peligroso sería una situación de ingobernabilidad, a la que Italia estaba tan acostumbrada hasta la llegada de Monti.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Todo el día hablando de la puta bolsa .... ::



una de las gemelas Davalos

davales !!!


----------



## atman (23 Feb 2013)

La chavala está bien. Pero el modelito es absurdo: lleva ligas, lleva liguero, y no lleva las medias que justifican ambas cosas. Supongo que es por eso que el liguero no esté haciendo su función de sujetar las ligas...

Si en vez de salir "desfilando", saliera dando una carretita, todos pensarían que la han pillado entre bambalinas haciendo méritos con el productor y no le ha dado tiempo para más...


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> La chavala está bien. Pero el modelito es absurdo: lleva ligas, lleva liguero, y no lleva las medias que justifican ambas cosas. Supongo que es por eso que el liguero no esté haciendo su función de sujetar las ligas...
> 
> Si en vez de salir "desfilando", saliera dando una carretita, todos pensarían que la han pillado entre bambalinas haciendo méritos con el productor y no le ha dado tiempo para más...



eh....... esto..... ::

http://www.vistoenforocoches.com/2013/02/las-gemelas-davalos-menudo-par-de-monumentos.html

mire y calle, buen hombre


----------



## tarrito (23 Feb 2013)

"La chavala está bien" 

... ESTÁ BIEN A SECAS!!!!! :ouch: :ouch:

petición de baneo perpetuo es poco 


:: +


----------



## sr.anus (23 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> La chavala está bien. Pero el modelito es absurdo: lleva ligas, lleva liguero, y no lleva las medias que justifican ambas cosas. Supongo que es por eso que el liguero no esté haciendo su función de sujetar las ligas...
> 
> Si en vez de salir "desfilando", saliera dando una carretita, todos pensarían que la han pillado entre bambalinas haciendo méritos con el productor y no le ha dado tiempo para más...



La chavala está bien
La chavala está bien
La chavala está bien
La chavala está bien
La chavala está bien


----------



## atman (23 Feb 2013)

De hecho, esta afirmación puede disparar las bolsas...



> The truth is, of course, that the government’s creditworthiness is impeccable, simply because – even if the worst comes to the worst –* the Bank of England can print as much money as is necessary to buy gilts.* There is, therefore, no chance of the government ever having to default on its obligations to borrowers, unless it chooses to do so.




Coño! como se ponen... :XX: que sí que la moza esta muy buena. Pero que no es mi talla. Digo más, prefiero a una moza un poco más "normal". A ver como se lo explico en un lenguaje que ustedes entiendan...  que un Lambo Aventador es una pasada... pero yo disfruto mucho más de un Jaguar... y no es cosa de la edad, no empezemos, que les veo... :: siempre he sido así. inocho:


----------



## Janus (23 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> ¿sería él quien vendió el otro día 33 millones de acciones del SPY en dos aplicaciones en 10 minutos?
> 
> Dicho esto. El rumor de la bajada de rating a la pérfida albión llevaba ya unos dias en el mercado y fué una de las excusas para esta pequeña corrección. En resumen, podría estar descontado. Y además tampoco tiene por qué tener grandes consecuencias reales. Lean más aquí:
> 
> ...



Parece que alguien se ha gastado más de 10 millones de dolares apostando a que la volatilidad está por encima de 20 en los próximos 60 días. Quiere decir que está apostando a que efectivamente el SP está en techo y que la corrección será dura porque es mucho nivel para la volatilidad.

Ahora parece que hay poca volatilidad (es cierto) pero leía hoy una artículo del gurú de finanzas en el MIT (Andrew Lo) que diferente es si hablamos de la volatilidad de la volatilidad.

En fin, otro mensaje a tener en cuenta. Entiendo que es una apuesta muy out of the money así que es fácil perderla. Es una cantidad no menor por lo que es de suponer que detrás de la misma está una gran hedge o banco de inversión.


----------



## bertok (23 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> La chavala está bien. Pero el modelito es absurdo: lleva ligas, lleva liguero, y no lleva las medias que justifican ambas cosas. Supongo que es por eso que el liguero no esté haciendo su función de sujetar las ligas...
> 
> Si en vez de salir "desfilando", saliera dando una carretita, todos pensarían que la han pillado entre bambalinas haciendo méritos con el productor y no le ha dado tiempo para más...



Háztelo mirar :8::8::8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Feb 2013)

Atman moñas. Still fucked up. Traj!


----------



## ponzi (23 Feb 2013)

..........


----------



## Janus (24 Feb 2013)

El otro día debatíamos con Pollastre sobre los "Principles" de Ray Dalio.

Si alguno tuviera curiosidad, puede leerlos aquí: http://www.bwater.com/Uploads/FileManager/Principles/Bridgewater-Associates-Ray-Dalio-Principles.pdf


----------



## wetpiñata (24 Feb 2013)




----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> La chavala está bien. Pero el modelito es absurdo: lleva ligas, lleva liguero, y no lleva las medias que justifican ambas cosas. Supongo que es por eso que el liguero no esté haciendo su función de sujetar las ligas...
> 
> Si en vez de salir "desfilando", saliera dando una carretita, todos pensarían que la han pillado entre bambalinas haciendo méritos con el productor y no le ha dado tiempo para más...



Te he descubierto: eres una mujer. ¡¡Un hombre nunca se fijaría en eso!!


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2013)

Somos el hazmerreir de Europa:

Los guioles franceses convierten a Rajoy en un mendigo rumano. El Correo



> Los guiñoles franceses vuelven a hacer de las suyas y Rajoy es su última víctima. El programa de Canal + se ha cebado ahora con el presidente del Gobierno, a quien hace pasar por un indigente rumano que pide limosna.
> 
> Los personajes del programa francés se ceban con la mala situación económica que atraviesa España. Rajoy fue presentado como un pobre de misericordia que entra en el estudio de los guiñoles pidiendo limosna, tal y como explica ABC. El presentador del espacio se dirigía al presidente español mientras le confundía con un indigente rumano.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 Feb 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Te he descubierto: eres una mujer. ¡¡Un hombre nunca se fijaría en eso!!



.
NO estés tan segura. Yo también me había fijado, aunque no en la primera visión, desde luego, más bien en la ...


----------



## vermer (24 Feb 2013)

Atman, yo no te digo nada porque soy novato ... 

Al resto: lo del liguero y demás SIEMPRE lo vemos a la primera porque nos molesta tanta mariconada en un bellezon (todas sois bellezones, pecata). Queremos el peaso ese de "canne" pronto y al natural, sin envoltorios. De ahí su éxito.


----------



## Janus (24 Feb 2013)

Hostión en el TASE. A ver si se dispara la volatilidad y ganamos guata.

No obstante, el tema está en Italia.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hostión en el TASE. A ver si se dispara la volatilidad y ganamos guata.
> 
> No obstante, el tema está en Italia.



¿esa jornada es de hoy?. Creo que no...

Todo hay que decir que el TASE es un master trolling...


----------



## wetpiñata (24 Feb 2013)

A una mujer completamente desnuda súbela a unos tacones y la habrás desnudado aún más. Ese es el sentido que tienen los polémicos ligueros.


----------



## Janus (24 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿esa jornada es de hoy?. Creo que no...
> 
> Todo hay que decir que el TASE es un master trolling...



Sorry, you're right ............ so far.


----------



## vermer (24 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hostión en el TASE. A ver si se dispara la volatilidad y ganamos guata.
> 
> No obstante, el tema está en Italia.



Crees que tendría efectos importantes una derrota de monti? Y en los usa?


----------



## Janus (24 Feb 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Crees que tendría efectos importantes una derrota de monti? Y en los usa?



Bueno, podríamos decir que sería la excusa perfecta para que la plebe encuentre lógica a una caída importante en los índices tras enfrentarse a máximos hístóricos como en el caso del SP.

Pero, "ojos antes que cerebro". Vamos a ver si los italianos son menos huevones que los griegos y efectivamente dan un golpe de efecto en toda Europa.


----------



## Janus (24 Feb 2013)

Debería venir un periodo de ajuste más o menos importante porque:

-Hay que digerir mucha subida previa.
-Las cajas van a liquidar sus participaciones industriales y eso afecta a valores de alta ponderación como es el caso de Iberdrola.
-Hay que ajustar aún más los balances de las empresas en general y los bancos en particular.
-Tienen que producirse algunas quiebras tácticas (alguna constructora etc....).
-La banca aún tiene que dar algún susto.
-Vienen EREs a tutiplen y el decrecimiento del PIB va a seguir destruyendo la P&L de las empresas.
-Telefónica es y será un lastre para el IBEX puesto que sus números van a seguir siendo muy decepcionantes por las dificultades en España. Llevan muchos años ajustando el ebitda a través de invertir poco en red y eso se nota, tanto como que no son diferenciales respecto a la competencia.


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Debería venir un periodo de ajuste más o menos importante porque:
> 
> -Hay que digerir mucha subida previa.
> -Las cajas van a liquidar sus participaciones industriales y eso afecta a valores de alta ponderación como es el caso de Iberdrola.
> ...



Para mi tlf es uno de esos misterios insondables que demuestran como es la sociedad española. Dentro de 30 años, cuando todos los viejunos hayan muerto, y nadie se sienta atado no creo que cotize mas de 2 leuros la accion.


----------



## bertok (24 Feb 2013)

De 5 a 10 años antes del reventón en el mundo occidental. Después el que pueda se largará a oriente y será el nuevo inmigrante

[YOUTUBE]CShjXtRyYOQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (24 Feb 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Para mi tlf es uno de esos misterios insondables que demuestran como es la sociedad española. Dentro de 30 años, cuando todos los viejunos hayan muerto, y nadie se sienta atado no creo que cotize mas de 2 leuros la accion.



Timofónica es una malísima inversión por modelo de negocio caduco y el endeudamiento que tiene.

Iberdrola a 1,8 aurelios será una buena inversión, aunque corre el riesgo de caer hasta 1,2 aurelios.


----------



## Janus (24 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> De 5 a 10 años antes del reventón en el mundo occidental. Después el que pueda se largará a oriente y será el nuevo inmigrante
> 
> [YOUTUBE]CShjXtRyYOQ[/YOUTUBE]



Los dos primeros minutos y la comparativa con Corea es .......... de chincheta.


----------



## Janus (24 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Timofónica es una malísima inversión por modelo de negocio caduco y el endeudamiento que tiene.
> 
> Iberdrola a 1,8 aurelios será una buena inversión, aunque corre el riesgo de caer hasta 1,2 aurelios.



+1000 ................................ al menos.


----------



## Janus (24 Feb 2013)

apenas ninguna referencia digna de mención sobre los comicios italianos ni en elpais.com, ni en elmundo.com, ni en eleconomista.com ni en cotizalia.com.

Pues es un tema muy relevante para los mercados. Quizá no se desinterés si no que hoy no trabajan.


----------



## pipoapipo (24 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> apenas ninguna referencia digna de mención sobre los comicios italianos ni en elpais.com, ni en elmundo.com, ni en eleconomista.com ni en cotizalia.com.
> 
> Pues es un tema muy relevante para los mercados. Quizá no se desinterés si no que hoy no trabajan.



es q mañana siguen las votaciones....


----------



## Janus (24 Feb 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> es q mañana siguen las votaciones....



Ya lo sé, pero no hay movimiento de encuestas, paridas varias de unos y otros, sondeos, miedos etc....

Lo único destacable es la perodata de Berlusconi sobre la mafia judicial. Como gane o entre en el gobierno en coalición .... me voy a romper el rabo de tanto fapearme.

Ojo que Berlus es un crack negociando y si existe el más mínimo margen para estar en el gobierno .... lo obtendrá por mucho que tenga que ceder.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Feb 2013)

peponazo del euro...y hostiazo profundo de la libra


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya lo sé, pero no hay movimiento de encuestas, paridas varias de unos y otros, sondeos, miedos etc....
> 
> Lo único destacable es la perodata de Berlusconi sobre la mafia judicial. Como gane o entre en el gobierno en coalición .... me voy a romper el rabo de tanto fapearme.
> 
> Ojo que Berlus es un crack negociando y si existe el más mínimo margen para estar en el gobierno .... lo obtendrá por mucho que tenga que ceder.



Te puedes pasar por aquí que ahora añadiremos algo.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/397365-italia-elecciones-2013-a.html


----------



## jaialro (24 Feb 2013)

En 20 minutos ostion del futuro del pound.


----------



## Janus (24 Feb 2013)

Chatos, mañana puede haber guano y del bueno.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Feb 2013)

Euro/JPY se lo está pasando chachi a 1,243


----------



## Janus (24 Feb 2013)

Venga, cinco minutos y se pone en liza el festival. A ver si hay buen .......


----------



## ponzi (24 Feb 2013)

Vaya locura ,como sigan así van a cambiar el mundo


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BTCoT8ajbI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GLj_f6cTUU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

El MIBTEL lo está haciendo muy bien para irse 1.300 pipos hacia abajo. En algo más de 15.000 completa una buena figura en timeframe diario.

I'm fuckin love you.


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya locura ,como sigan así van a cambiar el mundo
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BTCoT8ajbI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...



No le quepa duda. Y recuerden, si alguien les pregunta, que el primer sitio en que oyeron hablar de ellas, fué en este hilo. Se las comenté 6 meses antes de que las presentaran y les recomendé y comenté el día de la presentación (donde, creo recordar, nadie hizo mucho caso).

Tambien leyeron aquí sobre el puntero 3d con tecnología Kinect que va a matar al ratón tradicional. Éste sí que ya tengo reservado uno, de las gafas aún no dejan.

Respecto a las divisas, lo de la libra es poca cosa comparada con el yen...


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Venga Berlus, da el máximo esta noche con las putis. Si sales elegido se va a acabar el rollo porque te van a vigilar.

Hace falta una aparición estelar de Market Maker.


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

El SP ya está oliendo el 50% de la vela del 20/02.

Ha hecho lo que tenía que hacer, ahora que no se pase de listo y cumpla.


----------



## ponzi (25 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> No le quepa duda. Y recuerden, si alguien les pregunta, que el primer sitio en que oyeron hablar de ellas, fué en este hilo. Se las comenté 6 meses antes de que las presentaran y les recomendé y comenté el día de la presentación (donde, creo recordar, nadie hizo mucho caso).
> 
> Tambien leyeron aquí sobre el puntero 3d con tecnología Kinect que va a matar al ratón tradicional. Éste sí que ya tengo reservado uno, de las gafas aún no dejan.
> 
> Respecto a las divisas, lo de la libra es poca cosa comparada con el yen...



Tenemos un infiltrado en google, menudo nivel :

Cuando esta previsto que salga a la venta el puntero 3d?


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tenemos un infiltrado en google, menudo nivel :
> 
> Cuando esta previsto que salga a la venta el puntero 3d?



De "infiltrado" nada (ojalá...). En la red hay mentideros y fuentes de datos. A los españoles nos encantan los primeros y nos aburren las segundas. ¿No les fastidia, por decir, algo: que los medios aquí informen de noticias de "actualidad" que ustedes ya conocen hace 3 días, o 3 semanas!!??


Mi primera noticia fué esta: Google X’s wearable technology isn’t an iPod Nano, but rather a heads up display (glasses) | 9to5Google Que luego fue confirmada.

El puntero 3d no es de google, sino de Leap Motion y debería llegar al mercado antes de que acabe este trimestre.


----------



## ponzi (25 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> De "infiltrado" nada. En la red hay mentideros y fuentes de datos. A los españoles nos encantan los primeros y nos aburren las segundas. Mi primera noticia fué esta: Google X’s wearable technology isn’t an iPod Nano, but rather a heads up display (glasses) | 9to5Google Que luego fue confirmada.
> 
> El puntero 3d no es de google, sino de Leap Motion y debería llegar al mercado antes de que acabe este trimestre.



Felicidades por la busqueda , tiene merito . Leyendo se puede aprender mucho, hasta el tiempo de cría de un rodaballo


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Felicidades por la busqueda , tiene merito . Leyendo se puede aprender mucho, hasta el tiempo de cría de un rodaballo



Sí, claro que sí... ::

Por cierto, para los que aún tengan sueños húmedos con el modelo islandés:

Analysis: Icelanders question their lauded economic recovery | Reuters



> "There are higher prices and higher debts, things have got worse," said Anna Valdis Jonsdottir, head of the voluntary Family Help project. The number of people coming for free food to her centre has risen this year.



Lo dije y lo repetiré las veces que haga falta. Adoptaron las medidas que podían condenar al país, sin aprobar las que evitarían que todo volviera a pasar... la próxima vez (¿en un año, tal vez dos?) veremos quien pone la pasta. Inglaterra y Holanda, que no recuperan el dinero adelantado a sus nacionales, no creo que estén mucho por la labor. Y como además ahora no hay mucho foráneo invertido allí... y como además, estaban advertidos y han seguido haciendo lo que les ha dado la gana...


----------



## Claca (25 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Ilustro eso último:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cómo quedó:







Pues eso. Bajista hasta que dejó de serlo :ouch: Ahora tiene pinta de querer avanzar hasta la siguiente resistencia.

Obviamente hablamos del muy corto plazo, por ahora no hay cambios en el guión de medio plazo.

Lo interesante del caso es que en medio de tanta volatilidad muchos gráficos presentan un deterioro evidente en sus estructuras alcistas, si bien no llegaron a dejarnos una vuelta confirmada, con el ejemplo más claro del sector bancario europeo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...po-papertladin-y-acertar-192.html#post8391033







En el mercado español los índices hermanos del IBEX, que reflejan la evolución de las empresas de menor capitalización de nuestro mercado, no secundaron la gran subida del IBEX, quedando de esta forma mucho más próximos a sus zonas de soporte, que por ahora no llegaron a romper. Lo comento porque en medio de tanto vaivén las cartas poco a poco se van poniendo en su sitio preparando la siguiente jugada. Al próximo susto, con precios de IBEX parecidos a los de estas últimas sesiones, sí podrían perder los niveles de apoyo que hasta ahora han mantenido:







Por ahora, por supuesto, se han salvado los trastos, pero no hay que dejarse llevar por el optimismo, sino conservar un mínimo de picardía que nos permita contemplar la escena al completo.

Sea como sea, punto para Mr. P y sus máquinas del mal que advertían del susto y posterior vuelta del mercado; empezamos la semana reconociendo su acierto :Aplauso:


----------



## sr.anus (25 Feb 2013)

El sr.pepon os va a dejar descolocados a todos, me voy a correr y despues veremos desayunando como sigue esto


----------



## peseteuro (25 Feb 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> El sr.pepon os va a dejar descolocados a todos, *me voy a correr* y despues veremos desayunando como sigue esto




:8:  Eso si que es una forma saludable y con ganas de empezar la semana


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Sea como sea, punto para Mr. P y sus máquinas del mal que advertían del susto y posterior vuelta del mercado; empezamos la semana reconociendo su acierto :Aplauso:











::::::


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

...y que vuelta señores... y que vuelta...

Me preguntaban el otro día qué hacen los giputxis con su hacienda, aquí la tienen calentita (publicada hoy en el BOPV):



> – La transmisión de los derechos de suscripción de valores admitidos a negociación en mercados secundarios pasa de minorar el valor de adquisición de los valores de los que proceden, a tributar como ganancia patrimonial en el periodo impositivo en que se transmiten.



Bildu way of life.



> – Asimismo, se modifica la escala de tributación de la base liquidable del ahorro, estableciéndose tres tramos de tributación, y con tipos de gravamen del 21, 23 y 25 por 100 respectivamente.





> los premios tributarán en el Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas, sometidos a un nuevo gravamen especial, que para el periodo impositivo 2013 coincidirá con la escala prevista para la base liquidable del ahorro;





> También se elimina la exención en el Impuesto de Transmisiones Patrimoniales y Actos Jurídicos Documentados a las entidades sin fines lucrativos exentas por aplicación de la Norma Foral de Mecenazgo, a las confesiones religiosas y a los partidos políticos. Por otra parte, con efectos 1 de enero de 2013, se modifica el tipo de la deducción aplicable en el Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas por donativos a entidades de mecenazgo, que pasa del 30% al 10%.



Alguna cosa más habrá, pero son 32 pag. de reforma tributaria que no me interesa demasiado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Feb 2013)

Buenos días y tal sus señorías,

el dax de nuevo en el lugar del PIO, ciertos niveles por arriba son para que al sargento le de algo. Yo este viaje no lo doy no porque no crea en PIO y sus amigotes, pero después de nadar en plusvis el miedo desaparece y sin miedo en el cuerpo la valentía te nubla el juicio.


----------



## caida libre (25 Feb 2013)

----------------------


----------



## boquiman (25 Feb 2013)

En el DAX en TF 4H veo una posible formación de HCH que de confirmarse lo podría llevar a los entornos del 7350-7400... Alguien que apoye esta teoría?


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

Un trolling en el SP hasta los 1460 molaría...


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

caida libre dijo:


> Perdone la ignoracia, ¿pero en qué consiste ese primer cambio que menciona con respecto a la situación anterior? Gracias.



Es algo que en Bizkaia ya se había hecho. Una manita más a Botín y cía. Pra no extenderme, aquí se lo explican más o menos.

Las Haciendas mejoran la fiscalidad de los derechos de suscripcin,Pas Vasco. Expansin.com


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Un trolling en el SP hasta los 1460 molaría...



Sin pasar, verbigracia, por los 1495?? Se me indigesta el desayuno... :´(

Soy muy rápido, sólo he necesitado dos horas para darme cuenta de que entendí mal su mensaje... Yo entendí 1560 y no 1460.

Igual confundo realidad con deseo. Pero lo de Italia... va a ser complicado ¿eh? Beppe Grillo ha ido de menos a más... si le dejan 3-4 días más de campaña, se los lleva a todos de calle. El último día creo haber leído que congregó un mitín con 500.000 personas en Roma. Pueden ser segunda fuerza en Italia, dejar a Monti barrido y complicar las opciones de gobierno. 

Como dije, este tipo de partidos acaban siendo bastante "posibilistas". Lo que suele ser bueno para un país que gobiernen, pero malo (para ellos mismos) cuando lo hacen en coalición. Si son conscientes de eso, se lo pondrán difícil a Bersani.

Edito: vuelvo a escribirlo que creo que no me he explicado...


----------



## Claca (25 Feb 2013)

Con el mercado revuelto en un contexto de techo, aparecen algunos valores que nos ofrecen perspectivas distintas, especialmente en aquellos precios con perfil propio. Es el caso de TUBACEX:







Para ir con la calma, con un apalancamiento MUY reducido, aquí tenemos una oportunidad, pues es probable que ya se haya iniciado un viaje hacia el rango alto del lateral.


----------



## Burbujilimo (25 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Con el mercado revuelto en un contexto de techo, aparecen algunos valores que nos ofrecen perspectivas distintas, especialmente en aquellos precios con perfil propio. Es el caso de TUBACEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por lo que veo entrada sobre los 2,2 , SL 2 y SP 2,8. Sólo por ver si te leo bien.


----------



## Claca (25 Feb 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Entrada sobre los 2,2 , SL 2 y SP 2,8 aproximadamente?



Correcto, espero que se vea claro en el gráfico


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Sin pasar, verbigracia, por los 1495?? Se me indigesta el desayuno... :´(
> 
> 
> Igual confundo realidad con deseo. Pero lo de Italia... va a ser complicado ¿eh? Beppe Grillo ha ido de menos a más... si le dejan 3-4 días más de campaña, se los lleva a todos de calle. El último día creo haber leído que congregó un mitín con 500.000 personas en Roma. Pueden ser segunda fuerza en Italia, dejar a Monti barrido y complicar las opciones de gobierno.
> ...



es lo que traen los sistemas proporcionales cuando revientan tienden a la dispersión del voto *no al bipartidismo* es decir , hacen que el país sea ingobernable


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Feb 2013)

a ver quien sabe quien se ha salido a primera hora de unos largos del San pensando que esto caia???????????? y se ha puesto corto?????


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

...alguien se ha dejado encendido el cohete...!!!  

O esto cambia ya, o los yankies abren con gap de medio punto arriba, subida sin retorno. Y yo corto desde el viernes...


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Mucha subida y poco volumen veo hoy en el IBEX. Esto no dura ni dos días.

Vamos, no nos jodáis aunque ganas sí que tenéis.


----------



## boquiman (25 Feb 2013)

Vaya putas velas en el Dax... Fuera y palmando pasta con el cresting de los eggs...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mucha subida y poco volumen veo hoy en el IBEX. Esto no dura ni dos días.
> 
> Vamos, no nos jodáis aunque ganas sí que tenéis.




Janus, ¿como ves a FERROVIAL? No me refiero a cotización bursátil, sino a situación interna y perspectivas de futuro. Lo digo porque algún conocido que trabaja en ella me ha dicho que hay mucha "inquietud" por posibles medidas de ajuste, que en principio no serían necesarias porque no está tan mal como otras, pero que se harían aprovechando la "ola". Eso me han dicho, yo no sé si está mejor que otras del sector, o no.


No sé si has comentado algo de ella recientemente.


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mucha subida y poco volumen veo hoy en el IBEX. Esto no dura ni dos días.
> 
> Vamos, no nos jodáis aunque ganas sí que tenéis.



Por eso ando aguantando... que si no, de que... pero la verdad es que no debiera...


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Vaya putas velas en el Dax... Fuera y palmando pasta con el cresting de los eggs...



Así me gusta, haciéndole honor al título del hilo de este mes.


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Janus, ¿como ves a FERROVIAL? No me refiero a cotización bursátil, sino a situación interna y perspectivas de futuro. Lo digo porque algún conocido que trabaja en ella me ha dicho que hay mucha "inquietud" por posibles medidas de ajuste, que en principio no serían necesarias porque no está tan mal como otras, pero que se harían aprovechando la "ola". Eso me han dicho, yo no sé si está mejor que otras del sector, o no.
> 
> 
> No sé si has comentado algo de ella recientemente.



Tienen dinero fresco por la obligación de desinversión en aeropuertos británicos. Además han vendido a multiplicadores altos. Ese dinero les permite hacer inversiones en un momento en donde los demás no invierten y eso ya es una importante diferencia. Acaban de comprar Enterprise que es una empresa de servicios británica. Están apostando fuertemente por el mundo de los servicios y cada vez más complicados.

El mundo de la construcción está caput y el mundo de las autopistas ya no es lo que era porque apenas se construyen autopistas así que el negocio no crece. De hecho, el peso de Cintra es menor en el conglomerado global de Ferrovial.

Resumen, la empresa va bastante bien sobre todo desde el momento que desconsolidó la deuda de BAA a través de ventas parciales de la propiedad. En mi opinión, han tirado la cuchara y saben que en BAA no van a mandar nunca y que fue un negocio fallido (el impulsor de ese negocio ya no está en Ferrovial así que podrán echarle las culpas).

Pero y es un pero muy grande, como empresa española tiene que ajustar su plantilla al negocio que tiene en España y ahí el mundo de los servicios tiene que ajustarse. Destacar que el mundo de los servicios es muy intensivo en consumo de capital humano .... así que se presupone que va a haber despidos.


----------



## Claca (25 Feb 2013)

El small cap baja un 0,17% y el medium sube un 0,5%, muy lejos de lo que hace el escaparate patrio -también llamado IBEX-.


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

Me acabo de dar cuenta en entendí mal un mensaje de Pepitoria dos páginas atrás... el hablaba de 1460 y yo entendí 1560. Porque el trolleo para mí sería mandarlo a las nubes...

Por otro lado, la subasta de Italia ha sido mala... y esto sigue p'arriba...


----------



## AssGaper (25 Feb 2013)

Venga qué...¿ petamos los 8310 o no?


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

AssGaper dijo:


> Venga qué...¿ petamos los 8310 o no?



haciendo honor al nick ¿no? ::

¿buscando ya el +5%?


----------



## AssGaper (25 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> haciendo honor al nick ¿no? ::
> 
> ¿buscando ya el +5%?



Veo que ustec entiende mi lenguaje geek )


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Yo tendría especial cuidado.


----------



## Arrebonico (25 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo tendría especial cuidado.



Sea más explícito hombre, aquí hay mucho novato leyendo...

EDITO: 8310 pasados... :Aplauso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Feb 2013)

llegaremos hoy a los 8.400?


----------



## Krim (25 Feb 2013)

Gamesa +5%, volumen "así así", me quema, me quema me quema...


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Sea más explícito hombre, aquí hay mucho novato leyendo...
> 
> EDITO: 8310 pasados... :Aplauso:



Pues que el SP no ha pasado ningún nivel relevante y sigue dentro de lo que por el momento puede llamarse una reacción a la caída de la semana pasada. Todavía no ha mostrado que vaya a subir por encima de 1530.


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

El Ibex, incluso pensando que pase de donde está ahora mismo... va a tener que pelearse bien con el 340... a los niveles que estamos es para tenerle algo de respeto...


----------



## paulistano (25 Feb 2013)

Gamesa la aguanto.... Cuando se despioja como hoy suele ponerse cachonda...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pero y es un pero muy grande, como empresa española tiene que ajustar su plantilla al negocio que tiene en España y ahí el mundo de los servicios tiene que ajustarse. Destacar que el mundo de los servicios es muy intensivo en consumo de capital humano .... así que se presupone que va a haber despidos.




Esto es lo que me han comentado. En principio parece que, más que despidos, parte de la plantilla la quieren externalizar, y de ahí las "inquietudes", porque al que le toque le van apañar. 

Y no se lo esperaban porque parecía que la empresa iba razonablemente bien, dadas las circunstancias.

Gracias por la info.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> El Ibex, incluso pensando que pase de donde está ahora mismo... va a tener que pelearse bien con el 340... a los niveles que estamos es para tenerle algo de respeto...



pues mucho no se han peleado.
edit: tal vez si haya pelea...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo tendría especial cuidado.



Luego vendrán las gacelas a urgencias con aguja de coser e hilo...

En fin...


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

Lo que yo digo... que ya no se respeta nada... ayyyy en mis tiempos... jajaja...


----------



## boquiman (25 Feb 2013)

Una pregunta: ¿qué coño me he perdido para que haya esta orgía alcista?

Gracias...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> El Ibex, incluso pensando que pase de donde está ahora mismo... va a tener que pelearse bien con el 340... a los niveles que estamos es para tenerle algo de respeto...



.
Wall of worry, así hasta que se cumpla el objetivo semestral de FranR.


----------



## tintinsito (25 Feb 2013)

Como veis a Tecnicas Reunidas?

Y en el espectro internacional, que se deberia hacer con UMICORE y con TESCO?


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Feb 2013)

pollastre si sigue operando hoy se saca el sueldo del mes


----------



## hombre-mosca (25 Feb 2013)

E.on decidiendo mucho, mucho. Mucho cuidadito. (vi que alguien preguntaba por ella).

Mitad de la posicion fuera, a la espera de acontecimientos.

Llegaron a un acuerdo con los sindicatos, 2,6X% de subida frente a una peticion de 6,XX%. La huelga se desconvoco, esta bastante limpia de gacelas (temiendo la bajada a 1 digito), pero mucho, mucho ojo. (con un dedo en sell).


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Esto es lo que me han comentado. En principio parece que, más que despidos, parte de la plantilla la quieren externalizar, y de ahí las "inquietudes", porque al que le toque le van apañar.
> 
> Y no se lo esperaban porque parecía que la empresa iba razonablemente bien, dadas las circunstancias.
> 
> Gracias por la info.



Supongo que la empresa va bien en algunos negocios y financieramente pero hay que balancear plantilla entre España y terceros países. Además una cosa es que vaya fin en rentabilidad por desinversiones y otra diferente que el negocio esté creciendo.


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿qué coño me he perdido para que haya esta orgía alcista?
> 
> Gracias...



Es asimétrico entre Europa y USA de momento. Será que descuentan que Italia va a finalmente no darle un disgusto a Merkel y demás


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Yo ya cierro el trading diario. No me fio en absoluto.


----------



## Hannibal (25 Feb 2013)

[youtube]o0xWel5YK6w[/youtube]


----------



## Hannibal (25 Feb 2013)

Pido opinión sobre Abertis; en varios sitios he leido ya que si está alcista a todos los plazos, que si 13 es un buen soporte, etc etc. Creeis que es una trampa para gacelas? ienso:


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Chatos, mañana puede haber guano y del bueno.



Si tal, luego me paso a por el owned. Pero si eso, a las 22:00


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pido opinión sobre Abertis; en varios sitios he leido ya que si está alcista a todos los plazos, que si 13 es un buen soporte, etc etc. Creeis que es una trampa para gacelas? ienso:



Yo creo que Abertis no es un buen sitio para invertir los leuros. Como cualquier acción tiene oportunidades hacia arriba y hacia abajo pero hay otros muchos valores que tienen más momentum. Es un valor meramente financiero que invierte un dinero y saca el principal, los intereses y el margen. Es bastante predecible y por eso no se mueve en exceso. En bolsa necesitamos muy movement y ahí no suele haberlo.


----------



## Hannibal (25 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo creo que Abertis no es un buen sitio para invertir los leuros. Como cualquier acción tiene oportunidades hacia arriba y hacia abajo pero hay otros muchos valores que tienen más momentum. Es un valor meramente financiero que invierte un dinero y saca el principal, los intereses y el margen. Es bastante predecible y por eso no se mueve en exceso. En bolsa necesitamos muy movement y ahí no suele haberlo.



El problema de los que tienen momentum es que serán más proclives a _guanearse_ cuando el Ibex pegue el bajón, que no puede tardar mucho en llegar.

Aunque seguimos esperando la bajada a los infiernos de los 6000 como pronosticó el jato


----------



## tarrito (25 Feb 2013)

qué os parece esta gente?

Vídeo | La campaña de publicidad con la que Bankia quiere lavar su imagen - Ecoteuve.es

el vídeo! oohhh ... se me saltan lágrimas (no sé si de emoción o rabia contenida)

me cago en su putísima madre y en todos sus muertos 1000 veces!!!
... pues va a ser lo segundo


----------



## LOLO08 (25 Feb 2013)

Tercer intento en REPSOL para auparse en el canal que viene dibujando los ultimos 6,7 meses.

El objetivo siguen siendo el entorno de los 18e.

Las DIAS, hoy parece que se toman un pequeño descanso.

Objetivo: los 7e.


----------



## jaialro (25 Feb 2013)

Vuelta en isla del futuro del euro dolar.


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> El problema de los que tienen momentum es que serán más proclives a _guanearse_ cuando el Ibex pegue el bajón, que no puede tardar mucho en llegar.
> 
> Aunque seguimos esperando la bajada a los infiernos de los 6000 como pronosticó el jato



Pues entonces se va short y a recoger plusvis. Esto funciona bien tanto hacia arriba como hacia abajo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Feb 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> qué os parece esta gente?
> 
> Vídeo | La campaña de publicidad con la que Bankia quiere lavar su imagen - Ecoteuve.es
> 
> ...



¿¿¿Pero que mierda powerpointista es esa????

Lefazos a mansalva!


----------



## tarrito (25 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿¿¿Pero que mierda powerpointista es esa????
> 
> Lefazos a mansalva!



pues espere a que lo echen por la tele ... l@s de las preferentes y l@s que compraron a 3.75 €/acc, se van a poner de un contento, que pa qué!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Feb 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> pues espere a que lo echen por la tele ... l@s de las preferentes y l@s que compraron a 3.75 €/acc, se van a poner de un contento, que pa qué!



burbuja de teles lanzadas por la ventana....

Lo bueno para esos accionistas es cada vez que baja 4 cents , no baja un -10% si no sólo un -1%..... ::

Es el movimiento amatorio conocido como enculada allegro ma non troppo.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Feb 2013)

Madre mía qué asco de anuncio. Ahora a pretender dar pena... ¡por robar!


----------



## Burbujilimo (25 Feb 2013)

El nivel de descaro al que están llegando toda esta panda de hijosdelagrandisima puta parece no conocer límite (más o menos como las tragaderas de los españolitos de a pie)...


----------



## ikergutierrez (25 Feb 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> pues espere a que lo echen por la tele ... l@s de las preferentes y l@s que compraron a 3.75 €/acc, se van a poner de un contento, que pa qué!



*El 28 de este mes muestran los resultados del 2012*, que son catastroficos.
Tienen que ir preparando a la poblacion para que miren al futuro y no al pasado,jeje.
Si este año ,*2013, consiguen terminar en positivo*, sera ya un gran logro, y una apuesta por la viabilidad del proyecto.
Lo hemos pagado entre todos, asi hasta el mas tonto cuadra las cuentas!!

A pesar de todo, me parece positivo el mensaje del anuncio y el futuro de bankia.


----------



## tarrito (25 Feb 2013)

positivo sería que devolvieran el dinero a TOD@S con sus respectivos intereses, me refiero a lo rescatado, tema preferentes y acciones son otro tema del cual ya se ha hablado y habla largo y tendido por el foro.

luego que la liquiden y cierren


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿¿¿Pero que mierda powerpointista es esa????
> 
> Lefazos a mansalva!



Se podría resumir todo en un "nos vamos a gastar vuestro dinero".

En fin, hay tantas cosas vergonzosas en España que esto ya ni destaca. Así de cagaguanos está lleno el país.


----------



## ponzi (25 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿¿¿Pero que mierda powerpointista es esa????
> 
> Lefazos a mansalva!



Pues mucho me temo que podría ser el anuncio a posteriori para justificar una posible operación acordeon. Se va a liar gorda.


----------



## ponzi (25 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Tercer intento en REPSOL para auparse en el canal que viene dibujando los ultimos 6,7 meses.
> 
> El objetivo siguen siendo el entorno de los 18e.
> 
> ...



Han sido ventas de las cajas, igual que en mapfre e iberdrola.Para mi son precios muy atractivos.Repsol sigue valiendo 18 e iberdrola 5. Recordar gas era una inversión a corto plazo repsol a medio e iberdrola a largo plazo


----------



## torrefacto (25 Feb 2013)

Que mojones pasa hoy al ibex para ir tan desbocado?? Debería estar el ibex en torno a 7300 ptos como máximo XD


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

En España el paro se cotiza alto :: y este año va a haber mucho.

Ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## ponzi (25 Feb 2013)

Otra que llega a objetivos

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=BN:FP


Danone en máximos historicos


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W42xY1QFv0Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Por cierto sus origines fueron catalanes


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Insisto en que tengan cuidado, las apariencias no siempre son veraces.

[YOUTUBE]QxIq72UTLcQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Feb 2013)

Italy centre-left seen at 34.5 pct in lower house, berlusconi coalition 29 pct, grillo 19 pct, monti 9.5 pct - sky tv phone poll after voting closes in italy election


italy centre-left seen at 37 pct in senate, berlusconi coalition 31 pct, grillo 16.5 pct, monti 9 pct - sky tv phone poll after voting closes in italy election


----------



## j.w.pepper (25 Feb 2013)

¿No hechais hoy de menos a un forero habitual de este hilo? Es que da mucho juego...


----------



## tarrito (25 Feb 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> ¿No hechais hoy de menos a un forero habitual de este hilo? Es que da mucho juego...



anoche se acostó un poco tarde, deje que descanse


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> ¿No hechais hoy de menos a un forero habitual de este hilo? Es que da mucho juego...



El joputa anda corto y por eso tiran los índices para arriba.


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

A ver si Prisa vende de una vez su pedazo en T5 y en Santillana. Coño, ya están tardando.


----------



## J-Z (25 Feb 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> ¿No hechais hoy de menos a un forero habitual de este hilo? Es que da mucho juego...



Hay que esperar que se ponga largo para que esto baje, menudo as de los mercados :XX:


----------



## Krim (25 Feb 2013)

Volveremos a vernos, gamusinas mías... Pero son momentos difíciles con un peponazo así y el troleo extremo que reina.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Feb 2013)

cerrado gap de 836x, continuará a por el de 8560????


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> ¿No hechais hoy de menos a un forero habitual de este hilo? Es que da mucho juego...



Calle, calle, que como venga a abrir la boca invocando cortos, esto se marcha directamente a la estratosfera...


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Parece que los italianos han perdido una oportunidad de oro, como lo hicieron los portugueses, los griegos y los españoles. Es acojonante la reticencia al cambio por parte del ser humano. Normal, toda la vida escondidos en cuevas para que no se los zamparan los dinosaurios. El miedo es intrínseco al ser humano: forma parte del instinto.


----------



## J-Z (25 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> cerrado gap de 836x, continuará a por el de 8560????



Creo que sí, de paso deja un GAP debajo que tb cerrará, ultimamente se vienen cerrando cada mes, así que podría haber barra libre de pepón y a final de marzo llegar pandoro ya en serio ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

Luego viene un día, te plantan una vela y te barren todo lo del mes...

Verás, verás..


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Reviso y reviso y no veo más que debilidad en muchos sectores usanos como el carbón, lo solar, el pharma ..... Incluso Apple está con velas bajistas y rebotando sin fuerza. Todo ello frente al SP en máximos. El VIX anda muy fuerte en la segunda parte de la semana pasada.

Cuidado que no es la primera vez que los índices suben locos para que en cuestión de días haya un zas potente.

[YOUTUBE]wQdP9j5pdok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Luego viene un día, te plantan una vela y te barren todo lo del mes...
> 
> Verás, verás..



Deje que suba coño!  

Presumo que estirarán ojales de cortos, meterán más gacelas en el horno. Transpasaremos maxs históricos del SP.... then:


----------



## Apocalipsis (25 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Parece que los italianos han perdido una oportunidad de oro, como lo hicieron los portugueses, los griegos y los españoles. Es acojonante la reticencia al cambio por parte del ser humano. Normal, toda la vida escondidos en cuevas para que no se los zamparan los dinosaurios. El miedo es intrínseco al ser humano: forma parte del instinto.



"que no se los zamparan los dinosaurios"?

Debieron de pasar 65 millones de años desde la desaparición de los dinosaurios para que el ser humano fuese capaz de seguir votando como un animal no-racional.

En todo caso estoy con Ud., esto es deprimente.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Reviso y reviso y no veo más que debilidad en muchos sectores usanos como el carbón, lo solar, el pharma ..... Incluso Apple está con velas bajistas y rebotando sin fuerza. Todo ello frente al SP en máximos. El VIX anda muy fuerte en la segunda parte de la semana pasada.
> 
> Cuidado que no es la primera vez que los índices suben locos para que en cuestión de días haya un zas potente.



Le ha faltado cerrar el "modo humildat y fed" off...


----------



## paulistano (25 Feb 2013)

Se ha avisado que Gamesa estaba trolleando como acostumbra cuando empieza bajando al principio de sesión... Ahora casi en máximos de mucho tiempo....


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Se ha avisado que Gamesa estaba trolleando como acostumbra cuando empieza bajando al principio de sesión... Ahora casi en máximos de mucho tiempo....



Y con FED y humirdá esperando que los siga superando.


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

Me han saltado el primer corto... a ver si con ese se conforman, o quieren toda la posi... cabrrrnesss...!


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (25 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Se ha avisado que Gamesa estaba trolleando como acostumbra cuando empieza bajando al principio de sesión... Ahora casi en máximos de mucho tiempo....



Por cierto, presentan los resultados de 2012 este jueves: http://www.noodls.com/view/D604D4C0273D52574758AFDAE4050BA61D183D73


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Feb 2013)

Alierta, Jrande de España!!!!

*Alierta llama a la rebelión*


El presidente de Telefónica pide otra reglas del juego para frenar los nuevos monopolios que se aprovechan de las redes de los operadores

Alierta llama a la rebelión | Tecnología | EL PAÍS


----------



## Hannibal (25 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Alierta, Jrande de España!!!!
> 
> *Alierta llama a la rebelión*
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (25 Feb 2013)

Buenas


Owned Brutal, pensaba en una relajación (abajo del índice) en el muy corto.

Cierre muy a tener en cuenta, si no es por debajo de 260, saltamos a canales superiores a medio.


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Yo veo mucho rojo en USA.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

Reversal y tal


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Alierta, Jrande de España!!!!
> 
> *Alierta llama a la rebelión*
> 
> ...



Hay un hilo por ahí en el que me he desquitado a gusto con este pedorro.


----------



## FranR (25 Feb 2013)

Si no me conociera :: diría que soy gafe...que caída mas tonta no?


----------



## Arrebonico (25 Feb 2013)

Los 8250 están ardiendo....


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)




----------



## J-Z (25 Feb 2013)

A que se debe el reversal hamijos?


----------



## FranR (25 Feb 2013)

j-z dijo:


> A que se debe el reversal hamijos?



Le podemos poner de excusa que Berlusco se pone delante en las elecciones :XX:

!No esperaba menos de esos italianos! Son unos jachondos.


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

Poryecciones Italianas ahora dicen que gana centro-derecha=cagada del 7.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

j-z dijo:


> A que se debe el reversal hamijos?



Parece que...

Ahora mismo nos alejamos de máximos de la sesión tras aparecer una proyección de la RAI en donde el centroderecha parece que va a ganar en el Senado. Son proyecciones sobre el 13% de lo escrutado... así que...


----------



## Krim (25 Feb 2013)

j-z dijo:


> A que se debe el reversal hamijos?



A lo de siempre: Quedarse con tu pasta. 

Me he quedado en liquidez, y la verdad es que viendo el panorama da yu yu entrar en cualquier sitio...quizá en Prisa que UBS ha vendido hoy 900K :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

despues de hacer techo ya no se puede ir mas parriba , maximos y minimos decrecientes , pero no habeis visto el techo ::

en el momento justo del reversal me sucedio algo increible , me esta entrando el miedo porque esto ya no es normal y no es trolleo :


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Feb 2013)

menudo asado de gacelas


----------



## FranR (25 Feb 2013)

Un clásico...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

Como me gusta el DAX...ahora sí...como me gustaaaa

ja ja


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> A lo de siempre: Quedarse con tu pasta.
> 
> Me he quedado en liquidez, y la verdad es que viendo el panorama da yu yu entrar en cualquier sitio...quizá en Prisa que UBS ha vendido hoy 900K :XX:



carnet de hijoeputa y coche bomba en el funeral y tal


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> menudo asado de gacelas



No hay salsa para todas...::


----------



## FranR (25 Feb 2013)

ARGGGGGGGG EL JATO

como va?










o corto?


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

Velas escombro a topeeee...

Fiestaaaa!!


----------



## FranR (25 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Velas escombro a topeeee...
> 
> Fiestaaaa!!











No lo sabe usted bien, aquí hay fieshtaaaa


----------



## J-Z (25 Feb 2013)

italiaaaaaaa italiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## boquiman (25 Feb 2013)

Puto Dax comiéndose las ganancias de todo el día en 10 minutos.... Increíble lo joputas que son...


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2013)

Cuidado, cuidado... ahora sí que se jodió el asunto.

La pipada no es grande (-100 abajo desde máximos) pero el volumen es brutal.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Feb 2013)

ahora dicen que berlusconi gana, y esto baja, al cierre se sabrán los resultados con perdida por mayoria absoluta de berlusconi(da igual quien gane) y mañana gap brutal al alza.

edit: a ver quien tiene huevos de quedarse en el mercado hasta mañana, tanto largo como corto.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No lo sabe usted bien, aquí hay fieshtaaaa



bendito sea berlusconi :Aplauso:

bueno bendito sea el senado spaghetoni :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Feb 2013)

veo dos páginas en un santiamén.... y pienso: "guano fijo" ::


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuidado, cuidado... ahora sí que se jodió el asunto.
> 
> La pipada no es grande (-100 abajo desde máximos) pero el volumen es brutal.



Cuentanos más, por favor.

Yo estaba esperando a ver que pasaba en estos días en el DAX y me olía la troleada máxima.

¿Hay gordos-gordos en el ajo?


----------



## putas.es (25 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Velas escombro a topeeee...
> 
> Fiestaaaa!!



Vaya GIF más guapo, jaaaa.

Esta tarde toca montaña rusa.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

en el ibex los leoncios han estado vendiendo a saco hasta el jueves y estos dias querian trollear hasta a sus madres :ouch:


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> despues de hacer techo ya no se puede ir mas parriba , maximos y minimos decrecientes , pero no habeis visto el techo ::
> 
> en el momento justo del reversal me sucedio algo increible , me esta entrando el miedo porque esto ya no es normal y no es trolleo :



Calla cojones .... que nos estamos jugando dinero de verdad.


----------



## Bulldog99 (25 Feb 2013)

Ibex 35 subiendo camino de los 8500 y prima de riesgo bajando a los 339 pb... Alguien entiende algo?


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cuentanos más, por favor.
> 
> Yo estaba esperando a ver que pasaba en estos días en el DAX y me olía la troleada máxima.
> 
> ¿Hay gordos-gordos en el ajo?





Madre qué hostión.... madre qué HOSTiÓN.

Es puro espectáculo cuando a las manos fuertes un fundamental les pilla a pie cambiado.... y eso es lo que tenemos ahora. 

Jojojojo.... pero brutal, vamos. Brutal.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Feb 2013)

16:41 La Bolsa italiana suspende de cotización a Monte Paschi

La Bolsa italiana suspende de cotización los títulos de Monte Paschi, tras una fuerte caída.


----------



## FranR (25 Feb 2013)

Esto es INDIGNANTE!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-Z (25 Feb 2013)




----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2013)

Es Arte lo que están contemplando ahora mismo, caballeros. Una oportunidad cada semestre, como mucho, para ver esto. 

Disfruten !


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Madre qué hostión.... madre qué HOSTiÓN.
> 
> Es puro espectáculo cuando a las manos fuertes un fundamental les pilla a pie cambiado.... y eso es lo que tenemos ahora.
> 
> Jojojojo.... pero brutal, vamos. *Brutal*.



Así está mejor...

Recomiendo a la gacelillas flander traer hilo y gasa desde casa...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Madre qué hostión.... madre qué HOSTiÓN.
> 
> Es puro espectáculo cuando a las manos fuertes un fundamental les pilla a pie cambiado.... y eso es lo que tenemos ahora.
> 
> Jojojojo.... pero brutal, vamos. Brutal.



bestial pero hermoso espectaculo :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (25 Feb 2013)

Bulldog99 dijo:


> Ibex 35 subiendo *camino de los 8500* y prima de riesgo bajando a los 339 pb... Alguien entiende algo?



:: Es usted un jachondo o le llega el Ibex con un delay de 40 minutos!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

*Es un puto reversal criminal...*

JUAS JUAS

A estudiar en las escuelas

Que trolling, que trolling...!!!


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

venga, venga... que aquí aún no hay nada rojo... si íbamos por +2 tenemos que acabar en -2. es justo y necesario hermanos. 

PD: (que alguien cuelgue al gato de las gónadas, no nos vaya a gafar la bajada).


----------



## Arrebonico (25 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Madre qué hostión.... madre qué HOSTiÓN.
> 
> Es puro espectáculo cuando a las manos fuertes un fundamental les pilla a pie cambiado.... y eso es lo que tenemos ahora.
> 
> Jojojojo.... pero brutal, vamos. Brutal.



Sr. Pollastre, ¿podría explicarlo para novatos? Creame, estoy leyendo a buen ritmo, pero no estoy a ese nivel.


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

No habéis visto nada. Bajadas como esta las hemos visto en un minuto.

Lo mejor está por llegar.


----------



## FranR (25 Feb 2013)

Hemos llegado a techo canal principal!!!!

Veamos como lo torean, o puede ser MUSHO PEO!!!!!

PELDON SUELO....la emosión me embarga


----------



## hombre-mosca (25 Feb 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Puto Dax comiéndose las ganancias de todo el día en 10 minutos.... Increíble lo joputas que son...



Y que lo diga Usted. Al final cerre el resto de Eones (casi al maximo). Ha habido sangre, pero no tanta (ha habido una pillada total, que todavia no sueltan). Tal como van hoy a volver a abrir a 12,65-70 (posible alcista) o segun como vayan saltando los SL a 12,50 (posible doble suelo).

PD. me hago caquita, me lo voy a pensar dos veces.


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2013)

No doy crédito.

Mi servidor encargado del DAX, se me acaba de caer... lo ha tumbado el exceso de flujo de ticks por unidad de tiempo.... valores no vistos desde 2008, creo ... :::::: 

el del SP500 aguanta todavía, y no sé ni como, considerando que el tráfico es mucho más elevado en ese índice.

Esto es pura magia.... pero cómo adoro este puto negocio, cojones


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

hoy estoy contento , no es para menos , sabia que era un trolleo


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *Quiero ver ese DAX en los próximos días, tengo muchísimo interés en ver que hacen.*
> 
> Si el lunes pegan un recule majo, puede ser bastante peligroso.
> 
> A ver si nos puedes contar algo, ...desde Matrix, claro. ::



Mensaje del viernes

JUAS JUAS


----------



## J-Z (25 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoy estoy contento , no es para menos , sabia que era un trolleo



No mientas cerraste cortos pandoreado y acababas de abrir un largo ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Feb 2013)

joder, y yo me quejaba por haber vendido San esta mañana y haberme puesto corto......
no me lo creoooooo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Feb 2013)

Vamos a por los 12K en el hibesh mamonas!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

j-z dijo:


> No mientas cerraste cortos pandoreado y acababas de abrir un largo ::



voy corto 8230 , el rebote desde los 8000 fue en trolleo , nos espera un guano gordo


----------



## putas.es (25 Feb 2013)

Fijo que gana las elecciones el cómico de marras..... jajajaja.

Más circo que nos aburrimos.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

Un clásico


----------



## FranR (25 Feb 2013)

j-z dijo:


> No mientas cerraste cortos pandoreado y acababas de abrir un largo ::



No lo cite por lo que mas quiera...

Gato sabías que era un troleo desde que te levantaste


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Feb 2013)

Bien el jatuno corto..... ergo.....

Míralo...ya en ferde!!!


----------



## J-Z (25 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> voy corto 8230 , el rebote desde los 8000 fue en trolleo , nos espera un guano gordo



Y aguantaste 170 pips a contra no? o paper trolling o estas echando 50 € y no ganas ni pa comisiones :XX:


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Chatos, mañana puede haber guano y del bueno.



Siyalodecíayo. Lo han tenido que subir para darle guano a los despistados.

De cajón, atentos no vayan a volver a darlo la vuelta.

Manda USA, no Italia. Todo son excusas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Feb 2013)

me salgo del etf inverso mas feliz que un tonto y ahora a esperar a ver que pasa.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

j-z dijo:


> A que se debe el reversal hamijos?





Krim dijo:


> A lo de siempre: Quedarse con tu pasta.
> 
> Me he quedado en liquidez, y la verdad es que viendo el panorama da yu yu entrar en cualquier sitio...quizá en Prisa que UBS ha vendido hoy 900K :XX:



genial  :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Feb 2013)

Otra cosa no, pero el ibex es la cosa más moñas que hay....
Con una tontería lo tiran 300 puntos. Cuando venga algo gordo de verdad..... :glup:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

ibex y eurostox hoy estaban cortando el macd al alza en diario , no hay mas que disir :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)




----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Otra cosa no, pero el ibex es la cosa más moñas que hay....
> Con una tontería lo tiran 300 puntos. Cuando venga algo gordo de verdad..... :glup:





Ojete-calor.... esto no ha sido una tontería, me temo...

La pipada no es nada del otro mundo ( -100 pips ). El "inconveniente" es lo que ha pasado entre medias de la pipada.

Ha habido miedo institucional.... pero del bueno.


----------



## Arrebonico (25 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me salgo del etf inverso mas feliz que un tonto y ahora a esperar a ver que pasa.



Si no es indiscreción, ¿Opera ustez con ING?


----------



## J-Z (25 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ibex y eurostox hoy estaban cortando el macd al alza en diario , no hay mas que disir :baba:



Lo que te cortan a ti mal es otra cosa ::


----------



## FranR (25 Feb 2013)

El reversal lo ha provocado Calopes....no iban bien las visitas al foro!!!


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2013)

Las manos fuertes están empezando a sacudirse el pánico. Ojo al outbreak al 7K8, a poco que se les vaya un poco el susto enorme que llevan ahora en el cuerpo.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Feb 2013)

Se prevé una subasta histórica... Y de paso recuperar el 80% de la caída.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

el trolleo no es solo el reversal , el trolleo viene desde el rebote en 8000 , el trolleo mas grande de todos los tiempos


----------



## FranR (25 Feb 2013)

Han perforado por muy poco el canal principal a la baja y sin volumen. Han hecho una demolición controlada.

Tendencia principal intacta.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Feb 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Si no es indiscreción, ¿Opera ustez con ING?



nop, con citi bank y plataforma inversis


----------



## Arrebonico (25 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Han perforado por muy poco el canal principal a la baja y sin volumen. Han hecho una demolición controlada.
> 
> Tendencia principal intacta.



Pero, Sr. Pollastre ha dicho que entre los jrandes ha habido miedo, ¿son ambas hipótesis compatibles?


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Feb 2013)

esto es un vicio.... no me creo lo de italia, y me meto largo, con un par, a esperar a ver que pasa mañana, solo con un tercio de carga.


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Lástimas, parece que esto no se va a reventar de momento.


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Pero, Sr. Pollastre ha dicho que entre los jrandes ha habido miedo, ¿son ambas hipótesis compatibles?




Decir que yo, en esta ocasión, no estoy de acuerdo con el Sr. FlanL. [-6000] netos en el DAX en unos 40 minutos es volumen, y es volumen importante. Al respecto del saldo leoncio (el que de verdad importa) me reservo los detalles, pero decir que la dentellada ha sido también muy importante.

Dicho esto, si los miedos se desvanecen, está claro que les cuesta dos piruletas volver a posicionarse de nuevo, eso por supuesto. 

¿Pero que en esta caída ha habido tomate, y del bueno? Eso se lo garantizo....


----------



## FranR (25 Feb 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Pero, Sr. Pollastre ha dicho que entre los jrandes ha habido miedo, ¿son ambas hipótesis compatibles?



Totalmente, te pasas de frenada y empiezan a saltar stop automáticos. Las ganancias de varias semanas al traste si empieza una caída "escalonada" (cada escalón es una zona de soltar, y produce caídas en barrena).

Lo paran en nivel relevante, incluso acordando parar el salto de stop y no producir una sangría que no le interese a nadie (de los gordos me refiero)


----------



## AssGaper (25 Feb 2013)

cuantos rectos horadados ha dejado la caida. Suerte que puse stop loss y me quedado con unos míseros 40 € de ganancias de 400 que tenia en maximos de sesion. ajj.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Decir que yo, en esta ocasión, no estoy de acuerdo con el Sr. FlanL. [-6000] netos en el DAX en unos 40 minutos es volumen, y es volumen importante. Al respecto del saldo leoncio (el que de verdad importa) me reservo los detalles, pero decir que la dentellada ha sido también muy importante.
> 
> Dicho esto, si los miedos se desvanecen, está claro que les cuesta dos piruletas volver a posicionarse de nuevo, eso por supuesto.
> 
> ¿Pero que en esta caída ha habido tomate, y del bueno? Eso se lo garantizo....



pues espero que esta vez acierte :Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (25 Feb 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Pero, Sr. Pollastre ha dicho que entre los jrandes ha habido miedo, ¿son ambas hipótesis compatibles?



Es un miedo controlado, como cuando yo entro a intantarme ligar a una chica en una disco a las 5.15am. Las cosas que le digo le dan miedo, mi aspecto también, pero sabe que como último recurso están los seguratas y que no va a pasar de un momento puntual, si bien muy desagradable.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues espero que esta vez acierte :Aplauso:




Hace ya dos semanas que le vengo anunciando en público el ataque a máximos, Gatencio.

Igual que hace 5 minutos le he anunciado la visita al 7K8 con +60 pips potenciales. Y mire, hacia allá vamos.

Gato malo.... gato malo !!!


----------



## sr.anus (25 Feb 2013)

Gonito dia, me han salatado todos los sl, pero esta humilde gacela se puede dar una mariscada en ONOR al ibex


Como va el jato? que no sigo el hilo


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Feb 2013)

largo en San a 5.9


----------



## FranR (25 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Decir que yo, en esta ocasión, no estoy de acuerdo con el Sr. FlanL. [-6000] *netos en el DAX en unos 40 minutos es volumen, y es volumen importante*. Al respecto del saldo leoncio (el que de verdad importa) me reservo los detalles, pero decir que la dentellada ha sido también muy importante.
> 
> Dicho esto, si los miedos se desvanecen, está claro que les cuesta dos piruletas volver a posicionarse de nuevo, eso por supuesto.
> 
> ¿Pero que en esta caída ha habido tomate, y del bueno? Eso se lo garantizo....



Claro que es volumen, pero cuando he dicho poco volumen ha sido en el *pequeño espacio temporal* de ruptura de base de canal. Ahí han cortado el grifo. En la caída si se ha movido, precisamente por ir rompiendo zonas menores de venta, que en suma, dan un importante movimiento.


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es un miedo controlado, como cuando yo entro a intantarme ligar a una chica en una disco a las 5.15am. Las cosas que le digo le dan miedo, mi aspecto también, pero sabe que como último recurso están los seguratas y que no va a pasar de un momento puntual, si bien muy desagradable.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Mmm... ¿sabe su costilla estas cosas?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

en el ibex tenemos techo y no bastara con una caidita a la zona 7900-8000 , como minimo lo llevaran a los 7500


----------



## sr.anus (25 Feb 2013)

Para los profanos, ha sido un meneo al arbol para que caigan los frutos mas maduros y debiles? o esta bertok con la motosierra, y se ha quedado sin gasolina?


----------



## ghkghk (25 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Mmm... ¿sabe su costilla estas cosas?



Iba a redactar mis peripecias con "entraba", "intentaba"... Pero la historia perdía fuerza. Y me debo a mis lectores.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bizc8 borracho (25 Feb 2013)

Alguien sabe decirme por qué compro cuando sube y vendo cuando baja...?

...uhhh ... vale..., mejor no digáis nada.


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2013)

Vaya _maravilla técnica_ de sesión.

Qué pasada, aún estoy flipando.


----------



## bizc8 borracho (25 Feb 2013)

no... en serio..., ¿cúanto habéis parmao/ganao hoy?

Yo he ganado 154 eurillos (menos comisiones)


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (25 Feb 2013)

¿Saben ustedes cuando en forexpros te sobreponen a una gráfica unas banderitas con unas N de "noticia" que se suponen que tienen alguna relevancia para el valor en cuestión (aunque normalmente no)?

Bien, observen este gráfico:


Huelga decir que el texto de la noticia de las 16:0x en este caso reza "La victoria de Bersani se va confirmando y las bolsas lo celebran". ::

¿Cómo era aquello de "vende con el rumor... y llama cuando llegues"?


----------



## Cascooscuro (25 Feb 2013)

Conversación real telefonica a mi lado hace 5 minutos:

Juan...necesito que me digas si Gamesa es de fiar...como en la prensa salen noticias de que estan mal economicamente...
Coño Juan...necesito saberlo porque vamos a comprarles aerogeneradores por valor de 80 millones de dolares...

:O

EDITO: y yo que no me he puesto camisa hoy...


----------



## bizc8 borracho (25 Feb 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Conversación real telefonica a mi lado hace 5 minutos:
> 
> Juan...necesito que me digas si Gamesa es de fiar...como en la prensa salen noticias de que estan mal economicamente...
> Coño Juan...necesito saberlo porque vamos a comprarles aerogeneradores por valor de 80 millones de dolares...
> ...



¿no se estaría tirando el pisto?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Feb 2013)

bizc8 borracho dijo:


> no... en serio..., ¿cúanto habéis parmao/ganao hoy?
> 
> Yo he ganado 154 eurillos (menos comisiones)



No es mi intención regañar,
pero somos caballeros,
de mal gusto es hablar de dineros
habiendo boobies que mostrar.


----------



## hombre-mosca (25 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaya _maravilla técnica_ de sesión.
> 
> Qué pasada, aún estoy flipando.



Si, durante unos minutos en acciones se han quedado las maquinas solas, con los SL. Nadie humano.

Buena cosa para medir parametros.

En TecDax han bajado las barreras de contencion en 0.0x segundos. Y la mayoria de ellas no las han tocado con las ventas a Limitmarket. Ahora las han vuelto a subir (mas no menos 1/3).


----------



## Cascooscuro (25 Feb 2013)

bizc8 borracho dijo:


> ¿no se estaría tirando el pisto?



No no...ha hecho un par de llamadas mas. Le conozco bien. Queria asegurarse.
Ademas no sabia que yo estaba escuchando (de casualidad).


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaya _maravilla técnica_ de sesión.
> 
> Qué pasada, aún estoy flipando.



Algunos han ganado la subida posicionándose el viernes y han pillado la bajada. Obviamente, los que han movido intencionadamente el DAX se han llevado el full-equiped.

Son unos artistas.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

Que pasada de día...que pasada

No ha defraudado


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No es mi intención regañar,
> pero somos caballeros,
> de mal gusto es hablar de dineros
> habiendo boobies que mostrar.







Spoiler


----------



## tarrito (25 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Spoiler



qué bueno el gif :Aplauso: entre unas cosas y otras :XX: :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

Resumen de la jornada para iniciados


----------



## bizc8 borracho (25 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No es mi intención regañar,
> pero somos caballeros,
> de mal gusto es hablar de dineros
> habiendo boobies que mostrar.



No, si yo también te quiero. Y solo lo decía por aprovechar ahora que no nos escucha nadie..., pero bueno, está claro..., te han dao pal pelo. Un abrazo cariño.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

Por favor que alguien ponga la *PEDAZO* de vela trolling diaria del DAX

Agradecimientos a todo aquel que le picaba el ojal cuando metía largos.

Gracias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Feb 2013)

Buff ignore....


----------



## jaialro (25 Feb 2013)

Día jodido pero bueno, fácil rascar 3 o 4 puntos.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

bizc8 borracho dijo:


> No, si yo también te quiero. Y solo lo decía por aprovechar ahora que no nos escucha nadie..., pero bueno, está claro..., te han dao pal pelo. Un abrazo cariño.



pero tu quien eres ? burbuborsa ? :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

Gen santa...esto sigue cayendo...


----------



## TenienteDan (25 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por favor que alguien ponga la *PEDAZO* de vela trolling diaria del DAX
> 
> Agradeciemientos a todo aquel que le picaba el ojal cuando metía largos.
> 
> Gracias



Esta vela es acohonante. En timeframe Diario ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

igmarkets marca 150 pipos de caida adicional , si es que era lo que necesitabamos para acabar de una puta vez con este puto optimismo suicida :Baile:


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

Lo dicho, -2 pal Ibex, ahora a vé si le hacemos 30 puntitos al SP... jajajaj... pa compensar el culo apretao que he tenío tol finde...

Por cierto, que ha sido saltarme el primer SL y darse la vuelta... ya saben donde yo ponga el Stop loss ponen ustedes la entrada a la contra...


----------



## J-Z (25 Feb 2013)

Están de fiesta en el after


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

Pues eso

que los 1460 son muy majos


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

lo de hoy me devuelve la FED en el trolleo bursatil :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (25 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Los grandes movimientos estan planificados desde hace meses.Ahora les ha dado por tener hojas de ruta de dos semanas.



Vaya volatilidad.El dia que renuevan cortos y a veces uno o dos dias mas suelen ser dias muy manipulables.


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Feb 2013)

Por si no teníamos suficientes indicadores esta semana...

Why Consumers May Be On Crash Course

y mirando de reojo al precio de la gasolina.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Por si no teníamos suficientes indicadores esta semana...
> 
> Why Consumers May Be On Crash Course
> 
> y mirando de reojo al precio de la gasolina.



es que la coñomia real va de puta pena , estamos donde estamos en la bolsas a punta de QE ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Feb 2013)

Futuro *IBEX* 8069


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

No me cansaré de decirlo para al menos uno pueda aprender a interpretar estas historias. Desde la semana pasada se veía algo discordante. No puede quedar en el desván el hecho de que en un solo día el VIX suba un +19%.

Sigo diciendo que aquí solo manda uno que es el SP. Ni elecciones ni hostias en vinagre. Eso solo vale para entretener en el intradía pero el movimiento de fondo se guía desde las manos que mueven el SP. La correlación mayor o menor entre índices también es a su antojo.

Hoy veíamos al SP subir habiendo muchos rojos. Tiraban 4 valores como quien dice .... y ahora se está viendo lo que realmente estaban pergeñando.

Disfruten los trades. Hoy sí que no cojo el owned.


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Estamos nuevamente en reward virtual en el ProShares. Hoy se ha sufrido un poco pero esto ya pinta diferente. No obstante, stops en liza y más ajustados.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Futuro *IBEX* 8069



What???!!

:8::8::8:

Si ha cerrado en 8239


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> What???!!
> 
> :8::8::8:
> 
> Si ha cerrado en 8239



pasese por igmarkets :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

Joder, joder

Eso puede ser una dilatada de ojal brutal


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

El VIX ha saltado en la sesión desde el -4% hasta el +8% actual. El dinero allí se la suda lo que hagan en Sicilia.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

Markit iTraxx Crossover pasa de bajar un 5% a estar plano :baba:


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Ojo con Prisa, ni tocar con un palo de momento.

Hoy ha tenido una vela que anula la del viernes y con un importante incremento de volumen. De él, más del 50% ha sido bajista por los habituales (SAN y UBS) y además se ha producido en la bajada.


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Hay que estar fuera del carbón (ni largos ni cortos).
Oportunidad de cortos en la plateras.


----------



## jaialro (25 Feb 2013)

Lo de hoy es para joder al personal , el eurodolar formando una vuelta en isla y de repente pimba, a tomar por el culo.


----------



## LOLO08 (25 Feb 2013)

Joer con la sesión de hoy!!!

Me levanto se siesta  y me encuentro con esto.

De todas maneras el plan sigue intacto.

Pd: Y - 2% en los futuros ibex.


----------



## LOLO08 (25 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ojo con Prisa, ni tocar con un palo de momento.
> 
> Hoy ha tenido una vela que anula la del viernes y con un importante incremento de volumen. De él, más del 50% ha sido bajista por los habituales (SAN y UBS) y además se ha producido en la bajada.



Janus, desde que has avisado ya hace un tiempo de PRISA la vengo mirando y es que no encuentro un buen momento para entrar...No creo que compense el r/r. O media una noticia "impactante" o esta se vá a los 0,20...


----------



## sr.anus (25 Feb 2013)

Que bonito a sido ver repsol por encima de los 16, parecia que llegaba para quedarse por esa zona, y derrepente ZAS!


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Feb 2013)

7:20 pm

Italy's centre-left seen at 29.1 pct in Chamber, centre-right at 28.6 pct, Grillo at 26.3 pct, Monti at 10.8 pct -RAI projection

Italy centre-left seen leading in lower house on 29.5 pct, Berlusconi centre-right 28.5, Grillo 26.4 pct, Monti 10.5 - IPR projections for MEDIASET TV


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Janus, desde que has avisado ya hace un tiempo de PRISA la vengo mirando y es que no encuentro un buen momento para entrar...No creo que compense el r/r. O media una noticia "impactante" o esta se vá a los 0,20...



Es que no ha habido ningún buen momento. Simplemente tenerla en el radar porque es carne de cañón ante noticias que están por llegar. Alguna ya se está cocinando y queda emplatar.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

el ibex más cerca en los futuros a los 7k

Madre mía, el alma de cantaro que haya metido unos largos palilleros "egto tieneh que subir, enga"


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

mañana gap a la baja :baba: 

aniquilaremos a aquellos que resistieron en los 8000 , no habra piedad :no:


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mañana gap a la baja :baba:
> 
> aniquilaremos a aquellos que resistieron en los 8000 , no habra piedad :no:


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

Esa foto de la merkel...!!! :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

vais a aprender que no tiene porvenir la resistencia al poderio de MV atila de los mercados :no:


----------



## amago45 (25 Feb 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Que bonito a sido ver repsol por encima de los 16, parecia que llegaba para quedarse por esa zona, y derrepente ZAS!



ZAS en toda la boca XD

Me quedé 2/3 en liquidez saltando SL como petardos en las Fallas, y resistieron Abertis y Ferrovial, que saltarán mañana en la subasta ... ... ::::::

Gacelillo


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

España a punto de trinchar en los sietemiles.

Ya lo decía Claca .....


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

Futuribex. 400 puntos (de momento) en 4 horas.

Ding-dong, planta 7, bocados, correas, látigos y otros artículos de marroquinería fina..


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Feb 2013)

cayeron...

Para el que le guste hacer cábalas:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

Rozamos los 1500!!

A los botes


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

El VIX subiendo el +12%.


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Rozamos los 1500!!
> 
> A los botes


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

NO creo que sean los 1500, sino los 1495 los que de perderlos nos manden muy abajo...

El ibex es probable que se apoye en 7960... por abajo... el abismo...


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

esto es para frotarse los hojos.

Porque ...... ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

Ahora, sólo falta que salga a un republicano con lo del:


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Es el momento justo para que las agencias de rating salgan de paseo a lanzar sus mensajes siempre bienintencionados.

Van a hacer leña del árbol caído. Los usanos hace ya mucho tiempo que saben que en la UE no puede mandar Merkel cuando todo el mundo la odia. Saben de sobra que es cuestión de tiempo que los países se rebelen en las urnas y comiencen a proliferar gobiernos anti-Alemania. La UE explosionará en cuestión de tiempo. Eso ha quedado muy claro hoy.

Además saben que Italia es un país que no tiene por qué mendigar a Alemania porque tiene una industria financiera e industrial potente.


----------



## juanfer (25 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No me cansaré de decirlo para al menos uno pueda aprender a interpretar estas historias. Desde la semana pasada se veía algo discordante. No puede quedar en el desván el hecho de que en un solo día el VIX suba un +19%.
> 
> Sigo diciendo que aquí solo manda uno que es el SP. Ni elecciones ni hostias en vinagre. Eso solo vale para entretener en el intradía pero el movimiento de fondo se guía desde las manos que mueven el SP. La correlación mayor o menor entre índices también es a su antojo.
> 
> ...




El DAX y el SP estan correlacionados, pero el IBEX no esta tan correlacionado con el DAX desde el 2008.

El DAX y el IBEX es como TEF y el IBEX, las bajadas si estan correlacionadas pero no todas las subidas.

Es una observación.


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

Llega la hora de los buenos...


[YOUTUBE]9esWG6A6g-k[/YOUTUBE]

... me encanta este tío.


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Feb 2013)

Y mañana y pasado papi bernanke explicando a los mercados que son unos yonquis y cómo van a pasar el mono juntos...


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El DAX y el SP estan correlacionados, pero el IBEX no esta tan correlacionado con el DAX desde el 2008.
> 
> El DAX y el IBEX es como TEF y el IBEX, las bajadas si estan correlacionadas pero no todas las subidas.
> 
> Es una observación.



Pero también depende mucho del grado de correlación en cuanto a amplitud. Lo importante es identificar la tendencia, después solo queda shorts or longs a conveniencia.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

mucho tiempo os habeis enseñoreado alcistas , ahora comenzara la operacion de castigo :no:

nombre clave " guano duradero " ::


----------



## paulistano (25 Feb 2013)

Vaya, hoy se lia la que se lia y yo sin poder "estar"....

Si abre 200 puntos abajo esto, voy a ser la única gacela que mañana compre el papel a las otras gacelas que huyen despavoridas??8:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Vaya, hoy se lia la que se lia y yo sin poder "estar"....
> 
> Si abre 200 puntos abajo esto, voy a ser la única gacela que mañana compre el papel a las otras gacelas que huyen despavoridas??8:



olvidate de las recuperaciones milagrosas , el mercado alcista se acabo , da comienzo la operacion " guano duradero " advertido quedas :no:


----------



## sr.anus (25 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Vaya, hoy se lia la que se lia y yo sin poder "estar"....
> 
> Si abre 200 puntos abajo esto, voy a ser la única gacela que mañana compre el papel a las otras gacelas que huyen despavoridas??8:










Pandoro quiere cariño


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Feb 2013)

Todo este movimiento after jouers, no se, no se. De verdad cae mas de 200 puntos?


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Nadie habla de ello pero es brutal: el vix subiendo el +19%.

E hizo lo mismo el pasado miércoles. No es fake esta vez.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

Madre mia

que catacrocker!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Todo este movimiento after jouers, no se, no se. De verdad cae mas de 200 puntos?



verdad verdadera :baba:


----------



## sr.anus (25 Feb 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Todo este movimiento after jouers, no se, no se. De verdad cae mas de 200 puntos?



IBEX35 MAR 13
ES0B00019827 - FIBXH3 
7.989,0000(c) € -2,83%
Cotización tiempo real
Última transacción: 25/02/2013 | 19:59:59 

:


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Está saliendo bastante dinero de la banca usana. No es algo realmente espectacular pero es bastante. Tampoco hay que volverse loco puesto que el SP está cayendo el -1%.


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Al euro le están asando en muchos cruces.


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Chatos, mañana puede haber guano y del bueno.



A su salud. Definitivamente, Janus hoy no se pasa a por el owned.

Venga ProShares, tira hacia arriba como un globo hinchado de hidrógeno.


----------



## villares (25 Feb 2013)

Los futuros italianos apenas caen medio punto, Berlusconi esta remontando.
Los futuros alemanes estan planos.
Bajan los de Spain y France con fuerza.

Y el SP tonteando con los 1495.

A ver si los veteranos del foro nos iluminan xq el tema esta complicado.

Saludos


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

villares dijo:


> Los futuros italianos apenas caen medio punto, Berlusconi esta remontando.
> Los futuros alemanes estan planos.
> Bajan los de Spain y France con fuerza.
> 
> ...



Alemania baja el 1.5 e Italia el tres y medio.


----------



## atman (25 Feb 2013)

cagüen toooo..... no me acordaba de que cuando me puse corto le metí un limite en 1500 por si habñía latigazo recoger y volver a entrar... no lo quité.... y me ha saltado!!! grrrrr....!!


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

El VIX sube el 23%. Brutal, no tiene sentido cayendo solamente el SP el 1%.

Se puede deber a que estaba cotizando muy bajo respecto a históricos. Se va a ir a la zona de 20.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

Bueno, pues un paseíto, a los 1470 en cómodos plazos


----------



## villares (25 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Alemania baja el 1.5 e Italia el tres y medio.



Gracias,
Esos datos parecen mas normales.

Lo acababa de mirar en forexpro.... no son de fiar?

Índice Futuros Xetra DAX Futuro CFDs | Cotizaciones Futuros Xetra DAX Índice Futuro CFDs


----------



## Defcon (25 Feb 2013)

Y el EUR/JPY un diferencial de mas de 600 puntitos entre su máximo y los minimos que esta haciendo ahora..


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Feb 2013)




----------



## J-Z (25 Feb 2013)

Jojojo vaya guanazo, voy a quitar una orden de compra no vaya ser que esto baje mañana otro tanto


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

El VIX subiendo el +28%. Esto es grave, no se ha visto en la vida.


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

villares dijo:


> Gracias,
> Esos datos parecen mas normales.
> 
> Lo acababa de mirar en forexpro.... no son de fiar?
> ...



En IG Markets en riguroso directo y riguroso tradeo.


----------



## bertok (25 Feb 2013)

Un saludo a esa peña 8:



¿Por qué tanto rojo :XX:?


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

Gacelilla flander que ha comprado al cierre del ibex ...


¡¡estás muerto!!


...sin acritud


----------



## bertok (25 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El VIX subiendo el +28%. Esto es grave, no se ha visto en la vida.



Mercado histérico y manipulado, sólo quiere gacelas para triturar.:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

Futuros Ibex en 7944


----------



## zaero (25 Feb 2013)

Habéis visto el JPY??? Estoy flipando en colores... EURJPY, USDJPY...
...wtf


----------



## Maravedi (25 Feb 2013)

Banzaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Señores, ya cerró. No preveo mucho movimiento en el after salvo que al final Berlus gane.

Hoy es uno de esos días en los que uno se siente más confiado en que en el fondo no siempre los castuzos ganan. Hoy ha sido una pequeñísima victoria en una batalla menor. La guerra es imposible pero se puede hacer mucho más.

Hoy estoy seguro que muchos países han visto que sí se puede, que sí merece la pena atreverse. Los alemanes saben de sobra que es cuestión de tiempo que vayan ganando gobiernos que les hagan frente. Hoy se ha comenzado el camino que reconfigurará totalmente Europa y quizá hasta destroce el experimento del euro.

Y como no podía ser de otra forma, lo hemos regado con unas excepcionales plusvalías en donde se suele ganar y perder mucho dinero: en la volatilidad.

Ha sido brutal, como no he visto en más de 20 años (y yo le dedico tiempo). Lo único equiparable que he visto (quizá haya habido otros) fue la madrugada de Fuckushima y el desplome del Nikkei a lo bruto.

La volatilidad en el VIX no es otra cosa que el miedo usano y se plasma en los opciones put, es decir en el grado de búsqueda de cobertura de los larguistas (y especuladores). Esto no es gratis. No se ha, todavía, roto las líneas enemigas pero es sintomático que hoy ha salido bastante dinero del SP, que está pegado a máximos dentro del mayor triple techo de la historia y que los bancos usanos están a milímetros de perder niveles de soporte. Pero no todo es de color de rosa: el SP es muy noble y los target suele cumplirlos a rajatabla. El target alcista está 80 puntos más arriba por lo que no se puede descartar una corrección hasta 1460 para después subir un 10% y enfrentar los máximos históricos. Ahí se jugaría los próximos 5 años de evolución.

*Gracias "Berluscatonazo"*


----------



## J-Z (25 Feb 2013)

_Os traigo el guano._


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Feb 2013)

ojito a la gasolina...

Daily Fuel Gauge Report--national, state and local average prices for gasoline, diesel and E-85.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

da comienzo la operacion " guano duradero " os vais a enterar de lo que es hacer techo ejpertitos :no:


----------



## jaialro (25 Feb 2013)

Madre de dios que ostiazo.


----------



## bertok (25 Feb 2013)

Estos días serán recordados durante muchos años.

Ale, a ver quién tiene cojones a aguantar los largos en pérdidas.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Estos días serán recordados durante muchos años.
> 
> Ale, a ver quién tiene cojones a aguantar los largos en pérdidas.



solo humilde servidor podria , pero va corto con tres cojones


----------



## bertok (25 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Señores, ya cerró. No preveo mucho movimiento en el after salvo que al final Berlus gane.
> 
> Hoy es uno de esos días en los que uno se siente más confiado en que en el fondo no siempre los castuzos ganan. Hoy ha sido una pequeñísima victoria en una batalla menor. La guerra es imposible pero se puede hacer mucho más.
> 
> ...



Peazo cabrón, no me asustes a las gacelillas. Sin combustible, la rueda no gira 8:


----------



## bertok (25 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> solo humilde servidor podria , pero va corto con tres cojones



Jato, la volatilidad te va a reventar el papel ::


----------



## vigobay (25 Feb 2013)

El euro cayendo rozando el cambio 1,3 con el dólar cuando esta mañana pasaba el 1,33. 

El futuro del Ibex ya ha tocado los 7950

El ETF sobre volatilidad vix-short-term Futures cerró subiendo más de un 14% cuando esta mañana perdía más de un 3%.

Preparémonos porque estoy puede ser el pistoletazo de salida del triple techo usano y empezar el camino hacia el sur.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Jato, la volatilidad te va a reventar el papel ::



tengo mi hoja de ruta muy estudiada , un poco desviada por el rebote en 8000 pero la estrategia despiadada va a funcionar


----------



## jopitxujo (25 Feb 2013)

Pero hay una cosa que no cuadra: la posición del gato.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Pero hay una cosa que no cuadra: la posición del gato.



franERRE habia calculado que por probabilidades ya le tocaba un yalodeciayo al jran MV :rolleye:


----------



## kemao2 (25 Feb 2013)

Por cierto el mercado sigue seco de volumen, y ya no es culpa de la prohibición de cortos. 




***********
* El volumen diario cae un 35% en febrero*

Era una de las anclas a las que podía agarrarse la negociación bursátil para subir y salir del pozo. El regreso de los inversores bajistas, una vez retirada la prohibición que les impedía operar en valores españoles, se veía como una llegada de operaciones para fortalecer el poco volumen de dinero movido en el parqué.

Sin embargo, desde el 1 de febrero la media diaria de efectivo que se ha negociado en la bolsa española ha caído un 35% respecto al primer mes del año, en el que no había cortos. 
A pocas sesiones para acabar febrero, la contratación diaria se ha situado por debajo de los 2.023 millones de euros de media, mientras que en enero esta cifra fue de casi 3.083 millones. Es cierto que en el primer mes del año suele elevarse el volumen por el tradicional reajuste de carteras tras el cierre de ejercicio, pero en 2013 la caída es mayor pese a que coincida con la retirada del veto a los bajistas. 
*La menor negociación supone un descenso del 7% si se compara con el mismo mes del año pasado.* Si en estos días continúa la tendencia, en este febrero volverá a caer la contratación mensual, pues hasta ahora se han movido menos de 35.000 millones de euros, frente a los más de 45.000 millones negociados en febrero de 2012. 

Se desmontan así los pronósticos esperados tras el lenvantamiento de la restricción a los bajistas. "Sorprende, porque suele entrar más volumen", señala Luis Lorenzo, analista de Dif Broker. "Pero el Ibex sube más de un 50% desde mínimos y está en niveles altos, cerca de su techo a corto plazo", apunta como explicación el experto.

Soledad Pellón, estratega de mercados de IG, coindice en que el regreso de las posiciones bajistas "no ha hecho subir el volumen" y señala que el principal índice español está sumido en "una lateralidad muy clara entre los 8.020-8.300 puntos". En cambio, enero fue un mes muy alcista para el Ibex y "los movimientos pronunciados suelen ir acompañados de más operaciones", explica la analista. 

¿Quién gana?
Una de las grandes perjudicadas en todos los sentidos es BME. Por un lado, la caída de volumen afecta a una parte importante de su negocio. En los resultados de 2012 publicados el viernes por la compañía, se comprobó claramente cómo los ingresos se debilitaron sobre todo por parte de la renta variable, al caer un 18,5%. 

Pero al mismo tiempo, el regreso de los cortos también la colocan en pleno frente. BME es uno de los valores en los que más han aumentado las posiciones bajistas entre el 8 y el 22 de febrero, según los últimos datos sobre posiciones cortas que publicó la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV). El porcentaje invertido a la baja ya supone el 4,33%, la cifra más alta desde que se comunican las cifras, es decir, desde junio de 2010. 

Gamesa es otro de los valores que por el interés bajista que ha despertado durante mucho tiempo podía situarse en la primera línea una vez levantado el veto. En cambio, por primera vez las posiciones cortas bajan del 0,2%, el umbral a partir del que se publican. Hace ahora justo un año que los bajistas llegaron a controlar más del 9% de la compañía.

Se hacen fuertes
La presencia de los bajistas se notó sobre todo en las primeras sesiones del mes, que fueron las de mayor negociación. Pero en estas dos últimas semanas también dejaron su huella sobre otras cotizadas. 

Los inversores que se posicionan en corto, tomando prestadas acciones con la esperanza de que caigan en bolsa para devolverlas a precios más bajos, elevaron su participación en 18 compañías. 

Indra fue el título al que más atacaron los bajistas en este periodo. Las inversiones en corto escalaron hasta el 9,6%, desde el 8,25% anterior. Sin embargo, la presión de este tipo de posiciones no ha impedido que el valor repunte casi un 6% en bolsa en estas dos semanas, a la espera de que este jueves presente sus resultados anuales.

¿Más negociación con los bajistas? El volumen diario cae un 35% en febrero - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Estos días serán recordados durante muchos años.
> 
> Ale, a ver quién tiene cojones a aguantar los largos en pérdidas.



Llevas toda la vida pregonando el guano y hoy que llega ni has aparecido.

Qué putada que en tu gran día no hayas podido ganar ni chavo.:8:


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Pero hay una cosa que no cuadra: la posición del gato.



Las tendencias seculares se llevan por delante a cualquier actor menor


----------



## bertok (25 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Llevas toda la vida pregonando el guano y hoy que llega ni has aparecido.
> 
> Qué putada que en tu gran día no hayas podido ganar ni chavo.:8:



Estaba follando :fiufiu::fiufiu:::


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Estaba follando :fiufiu::fiufiu:::



Claro como sabías que Berlus iba a ganar, querías el último atracón con tu chorba germánica.

Espero que te laves bien ................ la boca.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Claro como sabías que Berlus iba a ganar, querías el último atracón con tu chorba germánica.
> 
> Espero que te laves bien ................ la boca.



En este dia tan especial que no falte el mariconeo :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

los gringos siguen perforando :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Feb 2013)




----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

I'm so alone, here is my shame. And every day you're in my head ...... but I cannot forget your delicious german ass and bobs. Are you ready, up your legs, give me your back ......


----------



## tarrito (25 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Estaba follando :fiufiu::fiufiu:::



ah! eras tú?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2013)

bueno me voy a dormir , sueñen con pandoro ::


----------



## tarrito (25 Feb 2013)

mariconeo + perforando + sueñen con pandoro = ??? 
algún psicoanalista en la sala : :S :8: 

lo dice un forero en sus últimos 3 mensajes


----------



## Claca (25 Feb 2013)

La volatilidad aparece principalmente en:

- Suelos

- Techos

- Tendencias bajistas

¿Cuál es el caso?


----------



## Claca (25 Feb 2013)

Por cierto, sobre el EURO:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...po-papertladin-y-acertar-148.html#post8353780

Petando un soporte tan claro, la pinta que adquiere es muy fea.


----------



## Le Truhan (25 Feb 2013)

Ya era hora, queremos sangre.


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Feb 2013)

yo no se si mañana sera otro dia de sacrificio gaceril en masa o habra rebote...... pero ya solo falta q la QEternity se quite o reduzca para q se produzca el guano maximus

y lo q han hecho hoy en USA con dos dias calentando y cerrar europa en max y ellos despeñarse ha sido de artistas (por eso mañana deberia seguir cayendo, para hacer mas pupita)

no se lien, no ha sido italia, ha sido USA (todos hablan de las elecciones pero no del 1 de marzo...... q esta a la vuelta de la esquina)


----------



## Le Truhan (25 Feb 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> yo no se si mañana sera otro dia de sacrificio gaceril en masa o habra rebote...... pero ya solo falta q la QEternity se quite o reduzca para q se produzca el guano maximus
> 
> y lo q han hecho hoy en USA con dos dias calentando y cerrar europa en max y ellos despeñarse ha sido de artistas (por eso mañana deberia seguir cayendo, para hacer mas pupita)
> 
> no se lien, no ha sido italia, ha sido USA (todos hablan de las elecciones pero no del 1 de marzo...... q esta a la vuelta de la esquina)



Lo del 1 de Marzo es un asustaviejas, pero nada de nada, es una tonteria de la nada.


----------



## atlanterra (25 Feb 2013)

No se...esto ha sido demasiado fácil.

Mañana abrirán bajando para asustar a las últimas gacelas y lo subirán de nuevo hasta 1500....

Con todo el papel que están imprimiendo la bolsa tiene que subir por webs y al leuro lo tienen que mandar a 1,50 como poco.


----------



## bertok (25 Feb 2013)

atlanterra dijo:


> No se...esto ha sido demasiado fácil.
> 
> Mañana abrirán bajando para asustar a las últimas gacelas y lo subirán de nuevo hasta 1500....
> 
> Con todo el papel que están imprimiendo la bolsa tiene que subir por webs y al leuro lo tienen que mandar a 1,50 como poco.



Muy factible que hagan lo que dices pero no olvides que mientras patinan o hacen techo, el culibex está donde está.

Viene mucho dolor para los larguistas. Las bolsas suben y suben, algunas, sin volumen ....

Cuidado


----------



## Claca (25 Feb 2013)

atlanterra dijo:


> No se...esto ha sido demasiado fácil.
> 
> Mañana abrirán bajando para asustar a las últimas gacelas y lo subirán de nuevo hasta 1500....
> 
> Con todo el papel que están imprimiendo la bolsa tiene que subir por webs y al leuro lo tienen que mandar a 1,50 como poco.



Esto sería así si no fuera porque estos ultimos meses hemos vivido sin miedo, con la sensación, precisamente, de que la bolsa ya no podía caer. En estos casos tarde o temprano viene un periodo de sustos para echar a los inversores que se han ido incorporando al mercado, y, ojo, porque las buenas noticias entonces son especialmente letales, ya que generan el sentimiento de caer sin motivo, de forma que se insiste más con las posiciones largas buscando el rebote y los últimos euros (que ya están en el lado corto).


----------



## patilltoes (25 Feb 2013)

¿Que ha pasado con el VIX?, ¿estamos en guerra con Iran o fin del QE27?


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> La volatilidad aparece principalmente en:
> 
> - Suelos
> 
> ...



Techo. Que nadie nos cuente que ha sido por el resultado de las elecciones italianas porque el miércoles pasado el VIX se subió un +19% que creo que era el record de muchos años ..... hasta que ha sido derribado hoyo.

De todas formas, y ya hablando en serio (ando excitado como un toro) no creo que la tendencia bajista empiece hoy. No descarto que el SP pinche en los 1560/80 y ahí sí que comenzaría el buen ciclo bajista. Sería la jugada definitiva para cerrar el cupo de sitio en el horno de gacelas y tiburoncillos. Fíjate como hoy el SP tampoco es que haya tenido un día terrible porque ha bajado relativamente poco.


----------



## Janus (25 Feb 2013)

atlanterra dijo:


> No se...esto ha sido demasiado fácil.
> 
> Mañana abrirán bajando para asustar a las últimas gacelas y lo subirán de nuevo hasta 1500....
> 
> Con todo el papel que están imprimiendo la bolsa tiene que subir por webs y al leuro lo tienen que mandar a 1,50 como poco.



No tan fácil, que levante la mano quien haya ganado plata gansa hoy. Y que lo haya cantado en directo.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Techo. Que nadie nos cuente que ha sido por el resultado de las elecciones italianas porque el miércoles pasado el VIX se subió un +19% que creo que era el record de muchos años ..... hasta que ha sido derribado hoyo.
> 
> De todas formas, y ya hablando en serio (ando excitado como un toro) no creo que la tendencia bajista empiece hoy. No descarto que el SP pinche en los 1560/80 y ahí sí que comenzaría el buen ciclo bajista. Sería la jugada definitiva para cerrar el cupo de sitio en el horno de gacelas y tiburoncillos. Fíjate como hoy el SP tampoco es que haya tenido un día terrible porque ha bajado relativamente poco.



Pues sí. Queda todavía un último arreón a los 1540 e incluso por encima. Con paciencia.

Pero ahora a disfrutar del guanizado...


----------



## Claca (26 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Techo. Que nadie nos cuente que ha sido por el resultado de las elecciones italianas porque el miércoles pasado el VIX se subió un +19% que creo que era el record de muchos años ..... hasta que ha sido derribado hoyo.
> 
> De todas formas, y ya hablando en serio (ando excitado como un toro) no creo que la tendencia bajista empiece hoy. No descarto que el SP pinche en los 1560/80 y ahí sí que comenzaría el buen ciclo bajista. Sería la jugada definitiva para cerrar el cupo de sitio en el horno de gacelas y tiburoncillos. Fíjate como hoy el SP tampoco es que haya tenido un día terrible porque ha bajado relativamente poco.



Por supuesto, sabes de sobras que pienso como tú. Las noticias son lo de menos, lo importante es que desde hace meses las bolsas subían, pero perdiendo fuelle, hasta el punto de ir rompiendo las estructuras que sostenían los movimientos alcistas. Un techo de libro, con la alocada volatilidad intradía, las descorrelaciones y las encuestas de sentimiento en alerta máxima, todo a punto para eventualmente caer.

El problema es que pretender pillar el giro en el máximo es de género fantástico, pues el muy corto plazo se vuelve prácticamente imposible, de ahí que sugeriera la operación calmada en ITX, para evitar entrar en meollos de los que probabablemente salgas escaldado como se ha demostrado en estas últimas sesiones (por eso los comentarios detallados del IBEX, que demuestran lo muy difícil que es acotar el movimiento en estos casos). A veces, aunque resulte difícil, también hay que saber no operar, y durante la formación de un techo es casi la mejor opción, porque se reparten hostias como panes en todos los sentidos.

A ver mañana qué sucede, pues recuerdo esto:



Claca dijo:


> En el mercado español los índices hermanos del IBEX, que reflejan la evolución de las empresas de menor capitalización de nuestro mercado, no secundaron la gran subida del IBEX, quedando de esta forma mucho más próximos a sus zonas de soporte, que por ahora no llegaron a romper. Lo comento porque en medio de tanto vaivén las cartas poco a poco se van poniendo en su sitio preparando la siguiente jugada. Al próximo susto, con precios de IBEX parecidos a los de estas últimas sesiones, sí podrían perder los niveles de apoyo que hasta ahora han mantenido:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> El small cap baja un 0,17% y el medium sube un 0,5%, muy lejos de lo que hace el escaparate patrio -también llamado IBEX-.



El mercado se ha ido preparando para caer, si confirma, yo no esperaría recuperaciones milagrosas.


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2013)

OK maestro.

Por cierto, recuerden que las tendencias de los índices no tienen por qué seguidas por las acciones individuales. Lo digo a ver si se les va a ocurrir ponerse a vender Gamesas y nos joden el corral.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Feb 2013)

joer...... el IBEX FUT 7970


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2013)

Así anda la jugada. Una de las primeras veces que enseño uno de mis radares. Hoy merece la pena. Fíjense en las horquillas del día entre máximos y mínimos (mejor eso no lo enseño que entonces enseño mucho ).







Ahí va otra:







Y otra buena:







Esto es muy grande ::


----------



## ponzi (26 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Así anda la jugada. Una de las primeras veces que enseño uno de mis radares. Hoy merece la pena. Fíjense en las horquillas del día entre máximos y mínimos (mejor eso no lo enseño que entonces enseño mucho ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mía figura lo tuyo ya es vicio  La verdad viendo las aportaciones que hacéis tantos y tantos foreros solo puedo llegar a una conclusión, aun me falta mucho por aprender


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos 

porque el hilo no esta en primera pagina ? :ouch: no me obligueis a ser malo :no:

menudo tradel el janus , si tuvieras coñocimiento no necesitarias hacer tantas operaciones ::

bueno alcistas que os puedo disir , a si que no volvereis a meter el hocico en los mercaos por mucho tiempo :abajo:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Feb 2013)

[YOUTUBE]RzI9v_B4sxw[/YOUTUBE]

:baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::ba


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2013)

La apertura del ibex va a ser una fiesta


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Feb 2013)

questa matina rabo per tutti!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

Markit iTraxx Crossover sube un 7,2% casi na gacelillas ::

ojete calor intenso en el lado largo is coming , ahora vais a aprender que la platita se gana en los rallys :baba:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Feb 2013)

Todo apunta a que hoy va a ser una jornada histórica.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

mis bienamadas hordas bajistas , ahora tenemos via libre , no hay piedad con los faltos de conocimiento , es su destino servir de alimento , aniquiladitos quedaran :no:


----------



## Hinel (26 Feb 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Todo apunta a que hoy va a ser una jornada histórica.



Mas que los 400 puntos de ayer? Es difícil, aunque rebotes mayores se han visto...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (26 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Así anda la jugada. Una de las primeras veces que enseño uno de mis radares. Hoy merece la pena. Fíjense en las horquillas del día entre máximos y mínimos (mejor eso no lo enseño que entonces enseño mucho ).




.
Janus, lo de los húngaros (HUF10), ¿es de coña?, ¿es un guiño al hilo?, ¿o realmente resulta que lo que hagan los húngaros es importante para entender el mercado?


Tengo un radar parecido, más escueto, pero corro a añadir estos y los indios, que tampoco se me había ocurrido.


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Feb 2013)

cuantas subastas d volatilidad veremos a primera hora?


----------



## bertok (26 Feb 2013)

Hoy la volatilidad va a generar rallies intradiarios que van a dar oportunidad de ganar mucha platita.

El SL se debe respetar a rajatabla.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

Markit iTraxx Crossover ahora ya sube un 8% :rolleye:

cerraremos el gap 2550 del eurostoxx , el gap que generaremos hoy no se cerrara en mucho tiempo , aunque estoy pensando en que lo intentaran para atrapar mas gacelas


----------



## sr.anus (26 Feb 2013)

El gap que se va a crear hoy, se va cerrar a mitad de la mañana, desde la barrera y con dos duros en el ibex, me voy a correr


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2013)

Y otra vez a vueltas con los 7600 del dax...


----------



## paulistano (26 Feb 2013)

Dicho y hecho....5.000 gamesas más a la cartera8:

Esperemos no "haiga" un crack


----------



## Antiparras (26 Feb 2013)

La prima supera los 400 puntos, berlusconi es más efectivo que la viagra


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

ibex acaba de tocar lo impoltante ahora pabajo de verdad :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Feb 2013)

Buenos días, pasaba a saludar y recoger guano para mi huerto ecológico.

Qué tengan un gran día ::


----------



## paulistano (26 Feb 2013)

Esto habra sido un asustaviejas??:fiufiu:

Tipico despioje???

Y las gacelas escandalizadas soltando papel???

Y los osos poniendose cortos con mas fuerza si cabe??

Tan facil???

Hoy se acaba verde???

A las 17:35 lo vemos)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Feb 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Janus, lo de los húngaros (HUF10), ¿es de coña?, ¿es un guiño al hilo?, ¿o realmente resulta que lo que hagan los húngaros es importante para entender el mercado?
> 
> 
> Tengo un radar parecido, más escueto, pero corro a añadir estos y los indios, que tampoco se me había ocurrido.



Es usted mu Jrande!!!!!!

¿No se sabe la de los Húngaros? LOL


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (26 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Dicho y hecho....5.000 gamesas más a la cartera8:
> 
> Esperemos no "haiga" un crack




Te copio 

8:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Esto habra sido un asustaviejas??:fiufiu:
> 
> Tipico despioje???
> 
> ...



la zona 7980-8000 ahora va a actuar como resistencia , no sabes lo que se cuece gacelilla


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Feb 2013)

¿De verdad nadie ha traido churros?


----------



## ponzi (26 Feb 2013)

El fuego purificador no esta teniendo piedad con abengoa.

http://www.eleconomista.es/empresa/ABENGOA-CLB

En una de las lineas se ve la evolución de la deuda.Mirar lo que pasa cuando dejas los mandos de la nave a familiares de la casta


----------



## paulistano (26 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la zona 7980-8000 ahora va a actuar como resistencia , no sabes lo que se cuece gacelilla




Los 8.000 como mantequilla::

No tiene ustec ni idea


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El fuego purificador no esta teniendo piedad con abengoa.
> 
> Cotizacion de ABENGOA CL.B - Empresa - elEconomista.es
> 
> En una de las lineas se ve la evolución de la deuda.Mirar lo que pasa cuando dejas los mandos de la nave a familiares de la casta



Me autocito cual Colossal Motherfuckah Jalapenean Cat



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Empresuza castuza por excelencia en andalucía.
> 
> Si mira usted el consejo de administración puede que le suene el hispanizado nombre de un ilustre Catalán de nombre Josep
> 
> ...


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (26 Feb 2013)

Yo he comprado mas gamesas solo por llevar la contraria al Jato.
:baba:


----------



## paulistano (26 Feb 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Yo he comprado mas gamesas solo por llevar la contraria al Jato.
> :baba:



Imagino que como yo vas desde mas abajo de 2, por lo que el riesgo no es muy grande que digamos:

Y si ya el jato dice que esto cae....vamos, Mano de santo:Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Los 8.000 como mantequilla::
> 
> No tiene ustec ni idea



cuando dije 8000 queria decir 17k :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (26 Feb 2013)

Las posiciones cortas se han incrementado este viernes

abengoa

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-41002288


fcc


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-28037224


Indra 


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-28599033


----------



## LOLO08 (26 Feb 2013)

Hoy acabamos en verde....


----------



## ponzi (26 Feb 2013)

y bankia

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-14010342


----------



## paulistano (26 Feb 2013)

Jojojo gamesitas en 2,29.....


----------



## LOLO08 (26 Feb 2013)

buena entrada para los gamusinos a primera hora


----------



## Arrebonico (26 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me autocito cual Colossal Motherfuckah Jalapenean Cat



Abengoa, o tiene una _falsa_ directiva que piensa por esta gente, o esta sentenciada, como lo están Iberia y Telefónica.


----------



## ponzi (26 Feb 2013)

Segun estoy viendo las posiciones cortas estan en empresas de mediana capitalización a excepción del sector bancario donde no hay distincion por tamaño.Vamos que quieren mover ellos el mercado, así que prepararos para ver volatilidad


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2013)

Todo vale, incluso hasta el indice griego aunque tenga un spread amplio.


----------



## paulistano (26 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> buena entrada para los gamusinos a primera hora



Una cosa es vacilar al jato y decir que esto acaba en verde y talinocho:

Y otra es que la cosa esta fea y no hay que cantar victoria...ha estado por 2,19... 2,18....2,17.... Y me he cagado.....luego he visto que subia y al final se me ha cruzado a 2,22.

Hasta el rabo todo es toro....espero que la cosa salga bien pero no me extrañaria un guanazo importante


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

estamos rompiendo la tendencia alcista de corto plazo , esto es de manual basico del trading , nos queda un buen trecho a la baja :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (26 Feb 2013)

Anda esto si que es novedad

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-01011253

En Gamesa no han renovado los cortos


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

bueno cierro cortos 8230-8010 :baba: tendremos lucha :fiufiu:


----------



## LOLO08 (26 Feb 2013)

Media carga en bbva. intradiando

Paulistano..la apuesta está hecha , veremos a final de la jornada si ha sido buena


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estamos rompiendo la tendencia alcista de corto plazo , esto es de manual basico del trading , nos queda un buen trecho a la baja :fiufiu:



En algo llevas razón, si el ilustre Mr.P dibuja un daxie en semanal vera como una directriz alcista se puede dibujar con los mínimos de junio, noviembre y la actual cotización. Eso es lo que muchos ven. Y esa es la parte buena del trato, lo que no ven es como en sp500 se están fraguando los cortos.

Cuando habla Bernanke? Cuando han sabido los leoncios lo que dirá y sabe Bernanke?


----------



## Krim (26 Feb 2013)

Nos vamos al cuasi-cierre del gap, de fijo. Volvemos a la carga en el banquito azul.


----------



## pollastre (26 Feb 2013)

El castañazo de ayer fue bastante gordo, pero hay un dato curioso: el saldo leoncio ha quedado algo mejor que en el último tarascazo similar (el primer Lunes de este mes de Febrero, si recuerdan).

La diferencia positiva no es tampoco gran cosa, pero al menos da una indicación de que se recuperaron algo del susto.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En algo llevas razón, si el ilustre Mr.P dibuja un daxie en semanal vera como una directriz alcista se puede dibujar con los mínimos de junio, noviembre y la actual cotización. Eso es lo que muchos ven. Y esa es la parte buena del trato, lo que no ven es como en sp500 se están fraguando los cortos.
> 
> Cuando habla Bernanke? Cuando han sabido los leoncios lo que dirá y sabe Bernanke?



tendremos lucha unas cuantas sesioneh pero los cortos seran vencedoreh


----------



## paulistano (26 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Media carga en bbva. intradiando
> 
> Paulistano..la apuesta está hecha , veremos a final de la jornada si ha sido buena



Yo he tenido el banco rojo a tiro a 5,62....me gustaba, pero gamesa llevaba mas guanazo)


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En algo llevas razón, si el ilustre Mr.P dibuja un daxie en semanal vera como una directriz alcista se puede dibujar con los mínimos de junio, noviembre y la actual cotización. Eso es lo que muchos ven. Y esa es la parte buena del trato, lo que no ven es como en sp500 se están fraguando los cortos.
> 
> Cuando habla Bernanke? Cuando han sabido los leoncios lo que dirá y sabe Bernanke?



10:00 am USA, 16:00 ejpain


----------



## LOLO08 (26 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo he tenido el banco rojo a tiro a 5,62....me gustaba, pero gamesa llevaba mas guanazo)



En el día de hoy vamos juntos en el viaje .. suerte!!!!


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (26 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es usted mu Jrande!!!!!!
> 
> ¿No se sabe la de los Húngaros? LOL



.
:XX:

La vida está llena de casualidades, esta chavalota, Miss Hungary 2011, se llama Bertok Marianna, hay que investigar a fondo la Hungary-connection:










Atención al nivel de IBEX que anuncia la bertok-maciza, así como quién no quiere la cosa.



p.d.: Calopez, si eso mueve el post a conspiraciones.


----------



## Desencantado (26 Feb 2013)

Qué gusto volver a ver el hilo del Ibex en lo más alto.

Por cierto.... quién de ustedes es Bárcenas The Trader?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

volvemos a la carga corto ibex 8020 con mas apalancamiento :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Feb 2013)

Jato.... eres un paga-comisiones.....


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> :XX:
> 
> La vida está llena de casualidades, esta chavalota, Miss Hungary 2011, se llama Bertok Marianna, hay que investigar a fondo la Hungary-connection:
> ...



es una señal del mal que duda cabe :


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> El castañazo de ayer fue bastante gordo, pero hay un dato curioso: el saldo leoncio ha quedado algo mejor que en el último tarascazo similar (el primer Lunes de este mes de Febrero, si recuerdan).
> 
> La diferencia positiva no es tampoco gran cosa, pero al menos da una indicación de que se recuperaron algo del susto.



Seguidor de leoncios malvado. He leído que me dejo un _recadito_ en horario intempestivo cual cizañero en la corte de Tiberio. Que debería yo hacer con usted respecto a lo de ayer? Desearle que a su audi no se le rompa cualquier minúscula pieza que le haga perder en un solo dia de taller lo ganado en un trimestre, porque sí, el taller de audi es muy caro.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (26 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Anda esto si que es novedad
> 
> CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas
> 
> En Gamesa no han renovado los cortos



Eso en cristiano que significa Pozi?


::


----------



## paulistano (26 Feb 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Eso en cristiano que significa Pozi?
> 
> 
> ::




Que el limite es el cielo:Baile:

Se supone que los himbersoreh piensan que el valor subirá, por eso no se ponen cortos.

Pero como nunca se sabe....:bla:

Entre esto, y lo de los aerogeneradores de 80millones de ayer del forero espontaneo....nos vamos a los 8 janusianos de aquí a abrilinocho:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

cuando la operacion " guano duradero " termine , no quedara una sola gacela con ganas de cargar largos , romperemos el espiritu de lucha de los alcistas :no:


----------



## Krim (26 Feb 2013)

La operación llegará cuando llegue, Jatencio, pero mientras tanto con usted pim pam y pim pam, y pim pam y toma.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (26 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Que el limite es el cielo:Baile:
> 
> Se supone que los himbersoreh piensan que el valor subirá, por eso no se ponen cortos.
> 
> ...




Tlemenda convelsasión esa de los aerogeneradores.
Creo que tenemos que empezar a hacerla todos cuando viajemos en transporte público para animar a los potenciales himbersores.
En el AVE puede colar, en el autobús urbano ya o sé si tanto, pero mola la idea.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

no te enteras de na chavalin , hicimos techo en las mistica alcista de largo plazo que ahora es resistencia , a partir de ahi todos los rebotes deben ser aprovechados para cargar mas y mas cortos :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (26 Feb 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Eso en cristiano que significa Pozi?
> 
> 
> ::



Que han parado de meter estopa,por lo que sea ya no les interesa posicionarse cortos.Si el 8 siguen limpios no descartaria otro tramo alcista,2 renovaciones es lo minimo para dar validez al movimiento.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

cerramos cortos 8020-8010 pa pipas :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortos 8020-8010 pa pipas :fiufiu:



Te faltan 2 pares de cojones Jato. 

MZMM


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Te faltan 2 pares de cojones Jato.
> 
> MZMM



ojos antes que cerebro :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (26 Feb 2013)

Cooomo que cizañero... nay... era un sencillo y _umilde _comentario a título informativo :: vamos, vamos, no se me vuelva Ud. sensible ahora, sólo porque miro con buenos ojos a los concesionarios de la competencia... 

Además, si le soy sincero y para seguir con la jerga del motor, me quedé ayer "a medio gas". Ví el giro y el ataque a máximos, hasta ahí perfecto y con dos semanas de antelación casi; pero me faltó que se cumpliera la perforación de los mismos. 

Y es que de los italianos, cierto es que sólo se pueden aprovechar las pizzas.... porque en lo demás, siempre terminan jodiéndote de alguna manera :XX:



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Seguidor de leoncios malvado. He leído que me dejo un _recadito_ en horario intempestivo cual cizañero en la corte de Tiberio. Que debería yo hacer con usted respecto a lo de ayer? Desearle que a su audi no se le rompa cualquier minúscula pieza que le haga perder en un solo dia de taller lo ganado en un trimestre, porque sí, el taller de audi es muy caro.


----------



## ponzi (26 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Que el limite es el cielo:Baile:
> 
> Se supone que los himbersoreh piensan que el valor subirá, por eso no se ponen cortos.
> 
> ...



Mas o menos. Los cortos son como las naranjas del padrino


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPNHcs6aCW0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

ahi van los larguistas , no se rinden los jodios :ouch:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (26 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Y es que de los italianos, cierto es que sólo se pueden aprovechar las pizzas.... porque en lo demás, siempre terminan jodiéndote de alguna manera :XX:





.
Ostras, ¿y la Ducati? ::





Por cierto chinito, sorry, pero es que se leen unas cosas:




> He probado el E 63 AMG S-Model 4MATIC (585 CV, ficha técnica) con carrocería berlina. Es un coche que, a pesar de tener una potencia y una masa que pueden parecer excesivas, resulta sumamente sencillo de conducir con rapidez por la sobresaliente motricidad que tiene. Esta cualidad, junto con un control de estabilidad que actúa lo justo y con suavidad, permite aprovechar casi toda la fuerza del motor en curvas cerradas sin que el vehículo reaccione de forma brusca, derrape o se cruce. Por ello, su conducción en carreteras con curvas se hace con una confianza y una sensación de seguridad mucho mayor que en un BMW M5.











AMG ha llegado al paso lógico en estos niveles de potencia: AWD, al menos opcional.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

venga ahora si que si , corto 8060 apostando a que no cerramos el gap y si lo cerramos ya da un poco igual


----------



## pollastre (26 Feb 2013)

Hmmm... bueno, sí, también eso. Lo olvidé xDD





Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Ostras, ¿y la Ducati? ::
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Feb 2013)

Hay muchas cosas buenas que se hacen en Italia... me partís el alma!!!







MZMM


----------



## juanfer (26 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hay muchas cosas buenas que se hacen en Italia... me partís el alma!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este gif, da que pensar.

¿porque el que esta detrás baja la cámara fotográfica y la mujer se gira?

¿El hombre que esta detrás será pandoro?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Este gif, da que pensar.
> 
> ¿porque el que esta detrás baja la cámara fotográfica y la mujer se gira?
> 
> ¿El hombre que esta detrás será pandoro?



siempre pensando en pandoro :ouch: seguramente imaginandose un pandoro albino , porque el que esta detras le hace falta mucho sol ::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (26 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hay muchas cosas buenas que se hacen en Italia... me partís el alma!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.
Bonita camiseta ...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> venga ahora si que si , corto 8060 apostando a que no cerramos el gap y si lo cerramos ya da un poco igual



colocamos sp en 8010 maestro ? :fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (26 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> siempre pensando en pandoro :ouch: seguramente imaginandose un pandoro albino , porque el que esta detras le hace falta mucho sol ::



Pandoro se presenta de muchas formas y cuando menos te lo esperas.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Pandoro se presenta de muchas formas y cuando menos te lo esperas.



pero ustec siempre lo espera


----------



## Krim (26 Feb 2013)

A Pandoro hay que esperarle SIEMPRE por que a todos nos visita, tarde o temprano. La cuestión no es si vendrá o no, la cuestión es si luego podrás sentarte.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> A Pandoro hay que esperarle SIEMPRE por que a todos nos visita, tarde o temprano. La cuestión no es si vendrá o no, la cuestión es si luego podrás sentarte.



pues ese problema servidor no lo tiene , ya que es humilde y por tanto posee el conocimiento


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

bueno cerramos el coltito , 8060-7990 lo aguantan ahi :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (26 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hay muchas cosas buenas que se hacen en Italia... me partís el alma!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A las pruebas me remito...A la Bellucci la hicieron con ganas, no se como lo hará pero parece que ha congelado el tiempo y ahí donde la veis tiene dos hijos a sus espaldas, si esto no es la perfeccion....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjZBhkMkVeQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A las pruebas me remito...A la Belucci la hicieron con ganas, no se como lo hará pero parece que ha congelado el tiempo
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjZBhkMkVeQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player



es que es retiliana , MV lo sabe porque tambien es retiliano


----------



## juanfer (26 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues ese problema servidor no lo tiene , ya que es humilde y por tanto posee el conocimiento



Jato, que este mes te ha visitado por lo menos 2 o 3 veces.


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Feb 2013)

Por si hoy no hubiese suficientes interferencias:

Obama to meet leading Republicans McCain, Graham on Tuesday | Reuters


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Jato, que este mes te ha visitado por lo menos 2 o 3 veces.



pandoro es amigo del jran MV , nos tomamos unas inca kolas mientras contamos nuejtras batallitas :Baile:

Bersani ha marcado las 17h00 como importantes ya que va a celebrar una conferencia de prensa a esa hora . achtung :rolleye:


----------



## juanfer (26 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pandoro es amigo del jran MV , nos tomamos unas inca kolas mientras contamos nuejtras batallitas :Baile:
> 
> Bersani ha marcado las 17h00 como importantes ya que va a celebrar una conferencia de prensa a esa hora . achtung :rolleye:



Normalmente, todo el que no haga papertrading, le pandorean alguna vez. Posiblemente algunos grandes fondos siempre ganen, pero los mortales tenemos que soportar alguna malas entradas y saltada de stop loss.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2013)

El coche de hidrógeno ya es una realidad - Ecomotor.es

*Hyundai, que atribuye una autonomía de 594 kilómetros sin repostar a la versión de su turismo Tucson ix impulsada por pilas de hidrógeno,* adelantó que tiene como objetivo comercializar un millar de unidades en todo el mundo de aquí al año 2015. Más a corto plazo, el gigante surcoreano del motor planea vender en abril 15 unidades de este vehículo a Dinamarca y dos a Suecia.


----------



## Hannibal (26 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El VIX subiendo el +28%. Esto es grave, no se ha visto en la vida.



Si atendemos a la wikipedia, en 2008 se llegó al 89% ::


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Si atendemos a la wikipedia, en 2008 se llegó al 89% ::



no es lo mismo gacelilla :fiufiu:

cuidadin que el gap del vix se cerro ayer


----------



## Krim (26 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El coche de hidrógeno ya es una realidad - Ecomotor.es
> 
> *Hyundai, que atribuye una autonomía de 594 kilómetros sin repostar a la versión de su turismo Tucson ix impulsada por pilas de hidrógeno,* adelantó que tiene como objetivo comercializar un millar de unidades en todo el mundo de aquí al año 2015. Más a corto plazo, el gigante surcoreano del motor planea vender en abril 15 unidades de este vehículo a Dinamarca y dos a Suecia.



El coche A PILAS DE HIDRÓGENO, para ser correctos. Que por lo demás, es el que interesa, por que el motor de explosión de Hidrógeno es una payasada técnica. Interesante...vamos a leer.

EDIT: Lo he mirado, y bueno, el artículo no dice mucho, simplemente, ya están fabricando prototipos, pero no sabemos que especificaciones tienen, ni que tal funcionan. Digamos que lo más destacable es que parece que Hyundai está en cabeza, pero realmente, no sabemos a cuanto queda la meta.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

con lo barato que esta el gas natural y lo bien que funciona en motores gasolina , vienen con el hidrogeno :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (26 Feb 2013)

De Amadeus aquí no se habla, pero lleva meses como un tiro...


----------



## jaialro (26 Feb 2013)

Hay este mercado me va a matar, por avaricioso perdí ayer 430 $ cuando había ganado 125 $. Entre corto en el euro y justo en ese momento rebota y entre con 2 contratos. La puta avaricia de los cojones.


----------



## Krim (26 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> con lo barato que esta el gas natural y lo bien que funciona en motores gasolina , vienen con el hidrogeno :ouch:



Te contestaría, pero después de como me troleaste con el tema del hardware de la PS4...


----------



## Hannibal (26 Feb 2013)

Futuros IBEX: 8019.00 +28.50 (+0.36%)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Feb 2013)

jaialro dijo:


> Hay este mercado me va a matar, por avaricioso perdí ayer 430 $ cuando había ganado 125 $. Entre corto en el euro y justo en ese momento rebota y entre con 2 contratos. La puta avaricia de los cojones.



Calma, un par de días de asueto. Esas cosas nos pasa a todos. Bueno, menos al jato que coge la goma de borrar y arregla la posición en un periquete


----------



## jaialro (26 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Calma, un par de días de asueto. Esas cosas nos pasa a todos. Bueno, menos al jato que coge la goma de borrar y arregla la posición en un periquete



Lo bueno que tiene esto es que uno se va conociendo y entonces se carga las pilas y va cogiendo confianza.


----------



## Arrebonico (26 Feb 2013)

jaialro dijo:


> Lo bueno que tiene esto es que uno se va conociendo y entonces se carga las pilas y va cogiendo confianza.



¿Algún libro (aunque sea en inglés) para aprender sobre estas cosas? Me refiero al tema psicológico, no sobre-operar, ...


----------



## ponzi (26 Feb 2013)

............


----------



## peseteuro (26 Feb 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> ¿Algún libro (aunque sea en inglés) para aprender sobre estas cosas? Me refiero al tema psicológico, no sobre-operar, ...




Trading en la zona de Mark Douglas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Votin esta de vuelta, parece que viene con las duracell a tope, esta dando estopa
> 
> 
> Corazón ¿Se ha recuperado VOTIN de la depresión? - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



joder-joder-joder.... como se las gasta le gente de la guarde..... :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Lechu (26 Feb 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> ¿Algún libro (aunque sea en inglés) para aprender sobre estas cosas? Me refiero al tema psicológico, no sobre-operar, ...



Ahi tienes unos pocos enlaces 

TRADING EN LA ZONA Mark Douglas.pdf


PSICOTRADING

Trading de Guerrilla: Psicologia Trading

Psicología - BOLSALIBRE




[YOUTUBE]PtcnyW8vWIo[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]G6bNHy5i4fQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Feb 2013)

Los resultados de los retailers están cumpliendo expectativas pero sus estimaciones no. 

Home Depot Earnings Top View, but Outlook Disappoints

Y a la gasolina ya le falta menos de 2 centavos para los 3,80

Daily Fuel Gauge Report--national, state and local average prices for gasoline, diesel and E-85.

Esto cada vez parece más una tormenta perfecta...


----------



## Hannibal (26 Feb 2013)

Me alegro de haber estado fuera estos dias; pero el problema es que no sé a qué darle :: ahora mismo me parece casi todo impredecible, hasta con las gamesas lo veo complicado


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

metemos otro corto 8030 ibex :Baile:


----------



## Arrebonico (26 Feb 2013)

lechu dijo:


> Ahi tienes unos pocos enlaces
> 
> TRADING EN LA ZONA Mark Douglas.pdf
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias conforero lechu!


----------



## amago45 (26 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> De Amadeus aquí no se habla, pero lleva meses como un tiro...



Las vi esta mañana a 19.55, pero me hice caquita y no entré ... ... 
espero que este tren vuelva :bla:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Me alegro de haber estado fuera estos dias; pero el problema es que no sé a qué darle :: ahora mismo me parece casi todo impredecible, hasta con las gamesas lo veo complicado



el guano ya es imparable , aprenda a cargar cortos


----------



## Hannibal (26 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el guano ya es imparable , aprenda a cargar cortos



Mi trabajo no me permite hacer operaciones intradía además de mi nula experiencia en cortos por esto mismo :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (26 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> joder-joder-joder.... como se las gasta le gente de la guarde..... :XX: :XX: :XX:



Es el submundo de calopez, yo me quedado de piedra.Riete tu del ejercito de zombies de pandoro.Lo he puesto para ver si le fuerzo un poco a que haga acto de presencia por el hilo.Borro el enlace


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

como parte de la operacion " guano duradero " haremos un doble cerco para exterminar a las gacelas que queden en la trampa , sereis testigos de como se ejecuta una estrategia despiadada :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es el submundo de calopez, yo me quedado de piedra.Riete tu del ejercito de zombies de pandoro.Lo he puesto para ver si le fuerzo un poco a que haga acto de presencia por el hilo.Borro el enlace



son ingeniosos pero son escoria :vomito:


----------



## ponzi (26 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> son ingeniosos pero son escoria :vomito:



Resulta desagradable ver paginas y paginas de gente adulta insultandose


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Resulta desagradable ver paginas y paginas de gente adulta insultandose



autoinsultandose


----------



## juanfer (26 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Resulta desagradable ver paginas y paginas de gente adulta insultandose



Los sábados en el sálvame deluxe, y los programas de telebasura se pasan medio programa insultándose, tampoco es raro, y tiene mucha audiencia.


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2013)

Viene una tarde, y mañana, grandes para tradear.


----------



## Hannibal (26 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Viene una tarde, y mañana, grandes para tradear.



Pero al p'arriba, o al p'abajo? ::


----------



## J-Z (26 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> metemos otro corto 8030 ibex :Baile:



Otro fracaso más :XX: cuantos seguidos llevas ya figura?


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Feb 2013)

Para los interesados en comprar Nokias, tanto acciones como móviles, os dejo este enlace sobre el nuevo Lumia 520 por menos de 150 Euros:

Nuevo Lumia 520: todo un smartphone de Nokia por menos de 150 euros - Libertad Digital

Yo soy de los que todavía tengo un ladrillo de móvil antiguo pero no me quiero gastar 400 euros en un S3 ni por supuesto 700 en un Iphone 5, me atrae su precio 139 Leuros y también el tema de los mapas propios de nokia como se ha hablado en este foro y también el GPS. ¿Qué os parece este telefonillo? ¿Alguien me confirma si existe what's up para windows?


----------



## atman (26 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Los sábados en el sálvame deluxe, y los programas de telebasura se pasan medio programa insultándose, tampoco es raro, y tiene mucha audiencia.



Mire usted... hay más alternativas que tragar o escupir...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Otro fracaso más :XX: cuantos seguidos llevas ya figura?



ahi se queda el cortito en busca del big reward


----------



## atman (26 Feb 2013)

Bernie empieza a largar en menos de media hora, creo recordar, a la misma hora que salen unos cuantos indicadores USA. Abróchense los cinturones y póngase el traje de presión, porque vamos hacia la monta rusa de la que hablaba Max Keiser...


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahi se queda el cortito en busca del big reward



sea más castizo. No se dice "big reward"... se dice "una indemnización en diferido en forma efectivamente de simulación o de lo que hubiera sido en diferido, en partes de lo que antes era una retribución" y así nos enteramos todos...


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Feb 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Para los interesados en comprar Nokias, tanto acciones como móviles, os dejo este enlace sobre el nuevo Lumia 520 por menos de 150 Euros:
> 
> Nuevo Lumia 520: todo un smartphone de Nokia por menos de 150 euros - Libertad Digital
> 
> Yo soy de los que todavía tengo un ladrillo de móvil antiguo pero no me quiero gastar 400 euros en un S3 ni por supuesto 700 en un Iphone 5, me atrae su precio 139 Leuros y también el tema de los mapas propios de nokia como se ha hablado en este foro y también el GPS. ¿Qué os parece este telefonillo? ¿Alguien me confirma si existe what's up para windows?




No dudo que este Lumia sea buen móvil, pero no lo conozco. Te pongo uno que si conozco.

Huawei G300. Android. En amazon.co.uk lo tienes por 100 Libras y se libera por 4€. 
Me lo compré hace 2 meses y estoy contentísimo con mi smartphone lowcost.
Es muy buen móvil.


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Feb 2013)

Enlace a la comparecencia en vivo de tito Bernanke:

Live Video - C-SPAN3 | C-SPAN


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> sea más castizo. No se dice "big reward"... se dice "una indemnización en diferido en forma efectivamente de simulación o de lo que hubiera sido en diferido, en partes de lo que antes era una retribución" y así nos enteramos todos...



pues no le sobra razon ienso:


----------



## atman (26 Feb 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Enlace a la comparecencia en vivo de tito Bernanke:
> 
> Live Video - C-SPAN3 | C-SPAN



Si en lugar de poner c-span, pusiera span-c, la cosa quedaría un poco más clara...


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Feb 2013)

empieza...


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Feb 2013)

asia - El parlamento de Japón aprueba estímulos por 13,1 billones de yenes - 26/02/13 en Infomercados

esto puede tener implicaciones para el Ibex????


----------



## kalemania (26 Feb 2013)

Como veis Gamesa para meterle unos cortos?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> asia - El parlamento de Japón aprueba estímulos por 13,1 billones de yenes - 26/02/13 en Infomercados
> 
> esto puede tener implicaciones para el Ibex????



esta requetedescontado


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Feb 2013)

Se retrasa... y eso que en el sp500 ya empezaban a barrer


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Se retrasa... y eso que en el sp500 ya empezaban a barrer



pues los retilianos ya tenemos el discurso :fiufiu:


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Feb 2013)

ahí llega...

joder que mala cara!


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> ahí llega...
> 
> joder que mala cara!



fuego sobre el


----------



## juanfer (26 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Mire usted... hay más alternativas que tragar o escupir...



Ya, pero a mi mujer le gusta y ya saben como va esto.


----------



## atman (26 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Ya, pero a mi mujer le gusta y ya saben como va esto.



Pa que luego digan que alas mujeres no les va el ponnno... eso es ponnno a veces incluso del duro...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

avioneta bernanke ahora se dedica a lanzar guano :XX:


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Feb 2013)

Idaho le ha dado fuerte... a ver que dice, pero no se le ve nada fresco.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

se acabo el siemprealcismo , ya estuvo bien :no:

arrepentios y soltad to el papel ejpertitos :abajo:


----------



## paulistano (26 Feb 2013)

kalemania dijo:


> Como veis Gamesa para meterle unos cortos?



yo que usted no lo haría forastero...:

la mitad del hilo va hasta las trancas, si lo hace no lo publique so pena de baneo:cook:


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se acabo el siemprealcismo , ya estuvo bien :no:
> 
> arrepentios y soltad to el papel ejpertitos :abajo:



Los papelotes los van a soltar los leones. Y las gacelillas se quedarán con ellos a precios de "esto no para de subir".

Cuando volvamos a los 6000 y más allá, será al revés.


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2013)

kalemania dijo:


> Como veis Gamesa para meterle unos cortos?



Hereje!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

ittrax crossover subiendo un 8,5% :baba:


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2013)

Tengan paciencia.

Apple está en mínimos y en términos r/r no está mal.
Arch Coal está en mínimos y en términos r/r no está mal.
Prisa está en mínimos y con volumen y en términos r/r no está mal.


¿qué es lo que hay que hacer?. Nada, no hay que hacer nada porque la probabilidad está en contra por mucho r/r favorable que haya.

Saber esperar es también ser buen trader / inversor.

Disfruten las cornadas pero desde los sidelines.


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2013)

Esperen a que corrija el VIX, esa es la señal buena.


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Feb 2013)

uff... alabama dandole cuerda y bernanke liándose

Edit: entran en acción sequestration e Italia

Edit: uff...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

ibex entierra el pico ya hijoeputa :Baile:


----------



## juanfer (26 Feb 2013)

Anda, el Bárcenas demanda al PP por despido improcedente

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cenas-demanda-al-pp-despido-improcedente.html

Ha venido pandoro a hacerle una visita o se ha fundido todas las plusvis de la bolsa.


----------



## Krim (26 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Nos vamos al cuasi-cierre del gap, de fijo. Volvemos a la carga en el banquito azul.



Recojo mi semi-owned. Semi, por que aunque mi predicción nostradámica no se ha cumplido, tampoco estoy palmando pasta.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

mantened los cortos hordas bajistas , MV atila de los mercados dara la señal de retirada , aun nos queda un buen trecho por recorrer :baba:

y a los ejpertitos decirles que no hay porvenir para el que se oponga al poderio de MV el zahori :no:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Feb 2013)

Pueden seguir cortos para mañana...Bersani en italia podría pensar en una dimisión ::


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Pueden seguir cortos para mañana...Bersani en italia podría pensar en una dimisión ::



noticias frescas carente :rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esperen a que corrija el VIX, esa es la señal buena.



esta hecho .......

dentro del Vix?

PD: menudos bandanzos


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Feb 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Pueden seguir cortos para mañana...Bersani en italia podría pensar en una dimisión ::



Pero si todavía no es presidente....:ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2013)

Que trolleada del ibex hoy


----------



## atman (26 Feb 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero si todavía no es presidente....:ouch:



Pero sí es Secretario general del Partido...


----------



## LOLO08 (26 Feb 2013)

Paso a recoger mi owned en la jornada de hoy.

El jato por fin ha acertado...


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Feb 2013)

Quien me acompaña hoy en BBVA? Por lo menos solo pierdo 4 euros, pero en el etf doble del ibex un -2% y en San desde ayer un -4%....


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Quien me acompaña hoy en BBVA? Por lo menos solo pierdo 4 euros, pero en el etf doble del ibex un -2% y en San desde ayer un -4%....



y lo que te rondara pandoro :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (26 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Paso a recoger mi owned en la jornada de hoy.
> 
> El jato por fin ha acertado...



Los que hemos entrado a las 9:01 le sacamos pasta a la jornada.....y los futuros en verde verdísimo (9 puntos) :ouch:

El jato algún día tendra que acertar...se tira 10 días seguidos diciendo que el guano ya está aquí, normal que algún día esto baje...::


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2013)

Repsol vende su negocio de gas natural licuado a Shell por 6.653 millones de dólares - elEconomista.es


----------



## kemao2 (26 Feb 2013)

Se van a quedar sin nada. Venden el negocio del gas, les quitan YPF. ¿De donde vana sacar ingresos?-


Ah si, de timar al consumidor con las gasolinas antes de impuestos mas caras de Europa. 


Además por la noticia parece que hay algo de puya a Gas Natural por su contrato en Argentina. 





Pepitoria dijo:


> Repsol vende su negocio de gas natural licuado a Shell por 6.653 millones de dólares - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (26 Feb 2013)

Debit Call Spread en FSLR


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Feb 2013)

los usanos a lo suyo


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> los usanos a lo suyo



... a marcarse un trolling a los 1470


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> esta hecho .......
> 
> dentro del Vix?
> 
> PD: menudos bandanzos



Salí a 13,84 porque no tengo tiempo para estar encima en unos días. Por eso apenas he posteado. Buen reward junto al 8% de la semana pasada. Está bastante bien.

La idea ahora es que el SP pueda subir un tanto mañana para después ya darse la vuelta y proseguir una reacción de mayor entidad.


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Debit Call Spread en FSLR



Menuda manera de disminuir las plusvis ::

De todas formas aquí la clave es el punto de entrada de forma que permita establecer un stop loss razonable. Decir que va a subir a 70 me suena muy a perroflauta. Lo único que va a subir es Gamesa hasta 6 (y 8 si se despistan). El resto es bla, bla, bla y bla.

De momento, que no pierda los 30,5. Si el mercado se pone duro, se puede ir a 26 y ahí sí que es un buen punto de entrada.


----------



## kemao2 (26 Feb 2013)

SI no fuera por Berlusconi creo que las declaraciones hubieran sido otras....pero estaban cantado que hoy no era el dia de anunciar cambios que metan mas presión a la bolsa


*
Bernanke actúa de bombero al alejar el final de los estímulos a la economía*

durante su comparecencia semianual ante el Comité Bancario del Senado, el guardián de la Fed lanzó una paloma al vuelo y dejó claro que, hasta la fecha, la respiración asistida en forma de compra de deuda hipotecaria y bonos del Tesoro ha generado "más beneficios que riesgos". 

"Hasta este momento no vemos que los costes potenciales de un incremento del riesgo en algunos mercados financieros estén superando los beneficios de promover una recuperación económica más fuerte y una creación de empleo más rápida", dijo Bernanke a los senadores. De esta forma, el funcionario de la Fed daba a entender que el banco central no tiene intención alguna de desenchufar su flexibilización cuantitativa (QE, por sus siglas en inglés), que inyecta al mercado cerca de 85.000 millones de dólares al mes. 


Bernanke actúa de bombero al alejar el final de los estímulos a la economía - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2013)

El SAN sigue su viaje bajista con destino sobre 5,2. Lo habíamos dicho y no sabíamos lo de las elecciones italianas. Las noticias no dejan de ser excusas.

Importante que el volumen de SAN y BBVA hoy ha sido muy elevado. Ha habido salida masiva de largos o bien tremendo chorro de cortos. O los dos ::


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (26 Feb 2013)

Una vez que esto corrija como es debido, que valores veis fiables para el medio plazo?
EON no sería una buena candidata si se aproxima a la cota de los 10 euros?
No vamos a invertirlo todo en Gamesa::


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2013)

Iberdrola se puede pegar un buen paseo.


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Una vez que esto corrija como es debido, que valores veis fiables para el medio plazo?
> EON no sería una buena candidata si se aproxima a la cota de los 10 euros?
> No vamos a invertirlo todo en Gamesa::



Yo ahí poco te puedo ayudar.


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2013)

Nokia tiene las medias cruzadas al alza y está corrigiendo muy bien las subidas de antaño. En 2,60 tiene la base del canal alcista. Ahí el r/r parece interesante.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2013)

los gringos ya no pueden con su alma , ya se desinflan en el after :Baile:


----------



## bertok (26 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Nokia tiene las medias cruzadas al alza y está corrigiendo muy bien las subidas de antaño. En 2,60 tiene la base del canal alcista. Ahí el r/r parece interesante.



0-2 :: .


----------



## kalemania (26 Feb 2013)

kalemania dijo:


> Como veis Gamesa para meterle unos cortos?





paulistano dijo:


> yo que usted no lo haría forastero...:
> 
> la mitad del hilo va hasta las trancas, si lo hace no lo publique so pena de baneo:cook:





Janus dijo:


> Hereje!!!!!!!!!!!!



¿Y hasta donde la van a subir sus señorias? inocho:


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> 0-2 :: .



Esta semana tiran la temporada enterita, al tiempo.


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2013)

kalemania dijo:


> ¿Y hasta donde la van a subir sus señorias? inocho:



Primero hasta 6 .................


----------



## bertok (26 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esta semana tiran la temporada enterita, al tiempo.



Disculpa 0-3 :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ponzi (26 Feb 2013)

Ahí tenemos al populista que tanto temía

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1741654/0/beppe-grillo/perfil/elecciones-italia/


----------



## ponzi (26 Feb 2013)

Os acordais cuando nombre a pirelli hace unos meses. Ha superado con creces mis expectativas

http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas...e-cien-su-beneficio-hasta-4407-millones-.html


----------



## bertok (26 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ahí tenemos al populista que tanto temía
> 
> Beppe Grillo, el cómico que ha revolucionado Italia a golpe de "antipolítica" y "honradez" - 20minutos.es



Muerte a la castuza


----------



## ponzi (26 Feb 2013)

No se como se las apañan estos de la sexta pero siempre que hay guano plantan una de zombies..


Zombiland..de esas que tanto gustan a Bertok y de protagonista tenemos al de facebook


----------



## bertok (26 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No se como se las apañan estos de la sexta pero siempre que hay guano plantan una de zombies..
> 
> 
> Zombiland..de esas que tanto gustan a Bertok y de protagonista tenemos al de facebook



Buena película. Fortifica y atrinchera el nuevo zulo :: te va hacer falta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Feb 2013)

Bueno, después del meneo, meneo del bueno, del Madrid al Barsa sólo puede venir mañana un buen día a los conforeros de bien del HVEI.


----------



## Krim (26 Feb 2013)

Como culé, espero que así sea. Lo bueno es que peor que el partido del Barça no va a ser (el Trolibex tendría que bajar a los 6800 más o menos para que lo fuera :


----------



## Janus (26 Feb 2013)

Estoy que trino, mañana voy a intentar machacar al DAX para resarcirme.


----------



## jaialro (26 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy que trino, mañana voy a intentar machacar al DAX para resarcirme.



Que te ha pasado hoy?


----------



## ponzi (27 Feb 2013)

Os recomiendo el siguiente reportaje, son 5 vídeos (no os perdais el 3 y 4 "un billete de 100 trillones"))

1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFVoXBgZANQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tYTdQimKZo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


3


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCKZ90Hgp1U&feature=youtube_gdata_player


4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOJDz_AXe9I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


5


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXI5u-XGbQI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (27 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Buena película. Fortifica y atrinchera el nuevo zulo :: te va hacer falta.



Me he reído bastante Tengo que hacerme con la programación de la sexta ...vaya olfato que se gasta el director, día que emite zombies día que se desploma la bolsa.


----------



## ponzi (27 Feb 2013)

El euro y el dolar son basura


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_1JPR1f7D8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## tarrito (27 Feb 2013)

ahí lo dejo 8:

[YOUTUBE]4xpDx3Itcsk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> ahí lo dejo 8:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4xpDx3Itcsk[/YOUTUBE]



Más tonto y no nace......

Baneo del mundo merece.

Lo bueno es que quedará en la red para vergüenza suya y de sus familiares para el resto de los tiempos, salvo tormenta solar o Borja de QVMT que borre todo youtube.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos y ejpertitos , que para el caso es lo mismo :fiufiu:

parece ser que el personal aun no se da cuenta de que es lo que se cuece y por eso tragaran tochos ::

una sola linea ya postiada es lo que mueve al ibex , pero ujtedeh sigan con los sistemah IA y sus nivelitos :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2013)

El futbol.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Feb 2013)

Repsol vende a Shell activos de gas natural licuado por 6.653 millones de dólares
Repsol ha comunicado a la CNMV la venta de activos de gas natural licuado (GNL) por valor de 6.653 millones de dólares (4.400 millones en efectivo y 2.253 millones en compromisos financieros y deuda). El acuerdo generará a la petrolera española una plusvalía antes de impuestos de 3.500 millones de dólares, e incluye los activos de GNL en Trinidad y Tobago, Perú y Bahía de Bizkaia Electricidad, junto con los contratos de comercialización de GNL y los contratos de fletamento de los buques. Repsol afirma que “la operación fortalece el balance y la liquidez y reduce en más de la mitad su deuda neta (ex Gas Natural Fenosa), hasta los 2.200 millones de euros”. Con los ingresos procedentes de la venta, la empresa “potenciará el crecimiento orgánico de su área de Upstream”. Por otra parte, Repsol, “en aplicación de criterios de máxima prudencia financiera, ajustará la valoración de los activos norteamericanos en sus libros, registrando una provisión neta de 1.300 millones de dólares, como consecuencia de la transmisión de los activos”. Ambas empresas esperan cerrar la operación “antes de finalizar el ejercicio”. C.P.O.


----------



## sr.anus (27 Feb 2013)

Otra vez ataque de repsol a los 16 euros, vamos cabron


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Otra vez ataque de repsol a los 16 euros, vamos cabron



abandona toda esperanza gacelilla , los cortos son ganadores :no:


----------



## Paquillo (27 Feb 2013)

Janus, que opinas de Dollar tree, hoy presenta resultados y parece que estos ultimos meses el volumen se ha incrementado bastante.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> abandona toda esperanza gacelilla , los cortos son ganadores :no:




Pues creo que los largos en REP, que somos varios, por ahora somos un pelín más ganadores que tu papertradin' :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> abandona toda esperanza gacelilla , los cortos son ganadores :no:



Los gringos te darán un susto. JRAN MV ZAHORI, cual será el suelo de esta JRAN caída¿?


----------



## ghkghk (27 Feb 2013)

¿Qué fue de aquello que pidió Calópez de que tras 2.000 posts se abriese hilo nuevo?


----------



## juanfer (27 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Qué fue de aquello que pidió Calópez de que tras 2.000 posts se abriese hilo nuevo?



Aguantar que quedan 2 días para que se acabe el mes.

Buenos días a todos incluido al jato.

Jato el berni, te va a joder tus cortos.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Aguantar que quedan 2 días para que se acabe el mes.
> 
> Buenos días a todos incluido al jato.
> 
> Jato el berni, te va a joder tus cortos.




Cierto. La verdad es que con la llegada del guano el hilo se ha animado....


----------



## paulistano (27 Feb 2013)

Buenos dias, si nonrecuerdo mal eran 400 paginas.....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (27 Feb 2013)

.
OH, FlanL ha eliminado su blog:




> El blog se ha eliminado.
> 
> Lo sentimos, el blog de bolsaif.blogspot.com se ha eliminado. Esta dirección no está disponible para blogs nuevos.
> 
> ¿Esperabas encontrarte tu blog aquí? Consulta: 'No encuentro mi blog en la Web, ¿dónde está?



"


:ouch:::´(


----------



## paulistano (27 Feb 2013)

Serán cosas de la conexión húngara y la CIA.

Próxima victima o la mesa de Pollastre o el cuaderno del minino.


----------



## atman (27 Feb 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> OH, FlanL ha eliminado su blog:
> 
> 
> ...



Debe de estar de obras. Tranquilo que ya ha pasado otras veces y finalizados los trabajos de chapa y pintura, volverá... o eso espero...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2013)

el destino del ibex se decidio ayer , fijaos en la sesion de ayer y lo entendereis , sino lo entendeis es que sois ejpertitos ::

soltad to el papel o sereis aniquilados :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2013)

incautos inversores suelten las acciones y no miren atras , la hora de los bajistas a llegado , el que avisa no es traidor :no:

hordas bajistas entren en los mercados a sangre y fuego :Aplauso:


----------



## atman (27 Feb 2013)

Jazztel ganó un 22% más en 2012

Ave María Purísima...


----------



## ddddd (27 Feb 2013)

Janus, ¿momento de entrar en FSLR tras el piñazo que se va a dar a comienzo de sesión debido a los resultados mostrados? En Pre Market tonteando con llegar a la zona de los 26 dólares.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## paulistano (27 Feb 2013)

Venga, que esta es la buena coño, vamos a por un 2% de subida hoy joder!:Baile:










Putos osos:ouch:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Feb 2013)

Expertos usa a mi.

¿Cómo ven Amgen? Para cortos claro a plazo extenso.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2013)

no hay porvenir para ustedes gacelillas y expertitos , al final siempre sucede lo mismo la falta de conocimiento no puede ser suplida por sistemas de inteligencia artificial :no:

contemplen la inteligencia natural en toda su gloria :Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Feb 2013)

Lo digo porque desde septiembre lateraliza en un claro movimiento previo a un fuerte recorrido, que por el bien del hilo sea en el lado corto. Eso si, si es para subir pues no le haremos un feo.


----------



## LOLO08 (27 Feb 2013)

Descanso en DIA... momento de cargar más.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hay porvenir para ustedes gacelillas y expertitos , al final siempre sucede lo mismo la falta de conocimiento no puede ser suplida por sistemas de inteligencia artificial :no:
> 
> contemplen la inteligencia natural en toda su gloria :Aplauso:



Un video que te grabaron ayer, al final acabas tu solo en el guano.
La búsqueda del zahorí on Vimeo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Feb 2013)

Palabras textuales del video:

"_Me podría equivocar, no soy el dios, pero esta ahí _[el guano se entiende]"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Qué fue de aquello que pidió Calópez de que tras 2.000 posts se abriese hilo nuevo?



¿No eran 4000 mensajes?


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Janus, ¿momento de entrar en FSLR tras el piñazo que se va a dar a comienzo de sesión debido a los resultados mostrados? En Pre Market tonteando con llegar a la zona de los 26 dólares.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Creo que hay que esperar a ver cómo se comporta. Hay que si aguanta el 27,5 que es buen soporte también.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2013)

Aqui uno que va largo ibex con posi protegida desde 7978c.... 







edit: Abrir el hocico y velazo rojo :ouch: :XX:


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2013)

Dale DON, dale ! ::::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aqui uno que va largo ibex con posi protegida desde 7978c....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2013)

*Vamos COÑO que es MIERCOLES TERMINAL!!!! *



(mañana fiesta .... usted trabajará sr. P, ¿verdad?)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Feb 2013)

Quien en el Ibex tradea, esquilmado se tambalea.

Diganos PIRATON, como se encuentra su futuro en las tierras extranjeras?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Feb 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MQ2k_uAgvJA[/YOUTUBE]

Si, esto de estar fuera del mercado me tiene bastante aburrido, y tampoco tengo ganas hoy de ponerme a leer lo atrasado.


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> (mañana fiesta .... usted trabajará sr. P, ¿verdad?)






Cierto, cierto.... y uno de los mejores días para trabajar, cuando el resto de "trabajos civiles" están de fiesta o vacaciones 

Ni un ruido, todo el edificio de oficinas desierto sin un alma, para mí solo... emisora de internet "Digital Gunfire" a toda hostia en el winamp, y pequeño baile Gangnam Style en el pasillo de mi planta cuando cierro la posición en verde ::::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Cierto, cierto.... y uno de los mejores días para trabajar, cuando el resto de "trabajos civiles" están de fiesta o vacaciones
> 
> Ni un ruido, todo el edificio de oficinas desierto sin un alma, para mí solo... emisora de internet "Digital Gunfire" a toda hostia en el winamp, y *pequeño baile Gangnam Style en el pasillo de mi planta cuando cierro la posición en verde* ::::::



:XX: :XX:

Habia sospechas que usted era un GRANDE DE ESPAÑA, lo acaba de confirmar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Quien en el Ibex tradea, esquilmado se tambalea.
> 
> Diganos PIRATON, como se encuentra su futuro en las tierras extranjeras?



Al ibex se lo coge cariñin onvre!

Pues pendiente de financiación ando. A ver si salen ya las resoluciones. Si no llega, pues habrá que liarse la manta a la cabeza.



pollastre dijo:


> Cierto, cierto.... y uno de los mejores días para trabajar, cuando el resto de "trabajos civiles" están de fiesta o vacaciones
> 
> Ni un ruido, todo el edificio de oficinas desierto sin un alma, para mí solo... emisora de internet "Digital Gunfire" a toda hostia en el winamp, y pequeño baile Gangnam Style en el pasillo de mi planta cuando cierro la posición en verde ::::::



winamp.....WINAMP ha dicho!!! ¿joder que tiene alli un 8086 para la música?


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> winamp.....WINAMP ha dicho!!! ¿joder que tiene alli un 8086 para la música?




Hoygale, acaso no le gusta ? Es un software reproductor muy digno !

Además llevo usándolo desde hará al menos una década... le he cogido cariño.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Feb 2013)

Hoyga Mr.P usted que entiende de estos temas, merece la pena el w8 sin tener pantalla táctil?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoygale, acaso no le gusta ? Es un software reproductor muy digno !
> 
> Además llevo usándolo desde hará al menos una década... le he cogido cariño.



No, si tendrá un skin del winamp del gallo claudio..... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hoyga Mr.P usted que entiende de estos temas, merece la pena el w8 sin tener pantalla táctil?




Le puedo decir que, como sistema operativo (funcionalidad, robustez, disponibilidad de drivers...), W8 no está mal. Es decir, no lo considero un mal producto.

Ahora bien, si a Ud. le gusta la experiencia de usuario que da el nuevo interfaz o no... eso ya es cuestión de gustos personales. Debe tener claro que W8 está diseñado explícitamente pensando en dispositivos táctiles, y si bien es perfectamente posible manejarlo con un ratón, no resulta lo más intuitivo o fluido del mundo, por así decirlo.

Personalmente, yo me sigo quedando con W7. No hay nada que W8 aporte que a mí me interese. Pero claro, yo me dedico a lo que me dedico, y en mi trabajo, las florituras estéticas y las interfaces gráficas para que hasta la abuela sea capaz de abrir un navegador, pues no podrían importarme menos (es más, tanta capa superflua encima del "metal" me molesta y me retrasa técnicamente la mayoría de las ocasiones).

Pero, para un usuario normal, "de la calle", reconozco que puede ser interesante la nueva interfaz, o incluso ayudarle a ser más productivo. 

En general, creo que debería echarle un ojo y ver si le convence. Siempre puede arrasar la partición y volver a instalarse un W7 si el asunto no le convence. Técnicamente y en cuestiones de rendimiento, W8 no le dará nada que no le dé W7, así que su decisión será más bien por criterios estéticos y/o facilidad de acoplamiento al nuevo interfaz gráfico.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2013)

Escuchemos:







Esperando el Mad Max – Economía Directa 27-02-2013 | Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## paulistano (27 Feb 2013)

Vaya trolleo del ibex...arriba, ahora me voy abajo, su pm....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Vaya trolleo del ibex...arriba, ahora me voy abajo, su pm....


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2013)

Les resumo los resultados de First Solar.

Ha pinchado en ingresos. El lanzamiento del ciclo alcista fue en verano porque sorprendió con ingresos por encima de los estimados. En los dos siguientes quarters ha estado por debajo si bien ha mantenido el tipo superando los earnings. Este es peligroso porque el incumplimiento del Q3 se pensó que fue un traspies pero nada "estructural". Ahora ha vuelto a pinchar y ya saben, negocio que no crece negocio que se desinfla.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2013)

El IBEX donde se la juega es en 8100. Busquen velones rojos en horas.

Eyes before brain!


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No, si tendrá un skin del winamp del gallo claudio..... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



vamos para arriba o abajo?


----------



## ddddd (27 Feb 2013)

Según lo que comentas podría tocar mayor corrección, pero me parecería en principio excesiva. No se si tal vez ocurrirá como en el anterior trimestre que los resultados provocaron una fuerte bajada ese día para posteriormente coger un fuerte impulso hacia arriba. 

Por otro lado tal vez estemos también ante un suelo en el Carbón, pero tal como está de revuelto el mercado...


----------



## ddddd (27 Feb 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Según lo que comentas podría tocar mayor corrección, pero me parecería en principio excesiva. No se si tal vez ocurrirá como en el anterior trimestre que los resultados provocaron una fuerte bajada ese día para posteriormente coger un fuerte impulso hacia arriba.
> 
> Por otro lado tal vez estemos también ante un suelo en el Carbón, pero tal como está de revuelto el mercado...



Comp pueden imaginar me refiero a First Solar.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Según lo que comentas podría tocar mayor corrección, pero me parecería en principio excesiva. No se si tal vez ocurrirá como en el anterior trimestre que los resultados provocaron una fuerte bajada ese día para posteriormente coger un fuerte impulso hacia arriba.
> 
> Por otro lado tal vez estemos también ante un suelo en el Carbón, pero tal como está de revuelto el mercado...



Yo al carbón de Alpha, por ejemplo, le veo formado un suelo gigante entre 5 y 10 dolares. Está claro que el comienzo del ciclo alcista pasa por superar la superresistencia en 10 dolares.

Respecto a First Solar, cuidado que rendimientos/comportamientos pasados no aseguran rendimientos/comportamientos futuros.

Los 27,5 son muy buen soporte pero podrían ser mantequilla en un día de alto volumen. Hay que pensar en pautas con cierre diario y la volatilidad puede "romper" cualquier stop. Otra opción es 26 donde está el arranque del ciclo.

Yo apuesto, si corrige también el SP por esos 26.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> vamos para arriba o abajo?



Winamp dice que para arriba. Y la peliroja esta me da el visto bueno, que parriba. Pos yo largo con tres pares de cojones con SP colocado desde 7980.






Yo diría que parriba. ¿Que pasa? Que mientras posteo velones rojos como mocos ensangrentados. 







Ültima vez que comento mi posi.... Ya no hace falta que intervenga el jato para joderme las posis. Soy mi propio pepe gafez!!! ::


----------



## ddddd (27 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo apuesto, si corrige también el SP por esos 26.



Apuestas por entrada en 26 entiendo, ¿no?


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2013)

La orden esta en 25,8.


----------



## ddddd (27 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La orden esta en 25,8.



En el Pre ha tocado ya los 26.85.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (27 Feb 2013)

.
Interesante, PER por países, Suiza 19, USA 16, France 13, Brazil 13, Alemania 12, España 8,6:









Húngaros no aparecen ...


.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2013)

Que despiojado más majo...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que despiojado más majo...



no estan despiojando , mas bien despojando :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (27 Feb 2013)

De hace una semana

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veQWZ0MQfgk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Ya son varios en eeuu los que estan hablando del colapso del dolar y a no muy largo plazo (soros,faber...), al final la van a liar gorda


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo diría que parriba. ¿Que pasa? Que mientras posteo velones rojos como mocos ensangrentados.
> 
> ::




Cuidado, DON.

Siento una perturbación en la fuerza.

Veo los 7K5 antes que los 7K7.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuidado, DON.
> 
> Siento una perturbación en la fuerza.
> 
> Veo los 7K5 antes que los 7K7.



la perturbacion se produce porque se esta generando un mega owned , advertido queda :no:


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la perturbacion se produce porque se esta generando un mega owned , advertido queda :no:




Sr. Gatencio, de apellido Trollencio.... no hace ni 24 horas iba corto y pregonaba el suicidio colectivo para los largos... ahora, le disgusta una opinión a favor de los cortos.... 

Su papertrolling extiende cheques que su bolsillo no puede pagar ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2013)

Thanks Mr. P,

La cosa se ha quedado en +22 pipines ibexianos SP volado por lo aires.

Otra vez será.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Gatencio, de apellido Trollencio.... no hace ni 24 horas iba corto y pregonaba el suicidio colectivo para los largos... ahora, le disgusta una opinión a favor de los cortos....
> 
> Su papertrolling extiende cheques que su bolsillo no puede pagar ::::



el owned va para los largos por supuesto , solo queria hacerle entender los secretos de la fuelza :no:


----------



## ikergutierrez (27 Feb 2013)

Antes del colapso del dolar, viene la III guerra mundial.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuidado, DON.
> 
> Siento una perturbación en la fuerza.
> 
> Veo los 7K5 antes que los 7K7.


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2013)

Oh, bueno, nada en especial... sólo que nos vamos un poquillo más al carajo y tal.... según la configuración actual, puesss.... qué menos que un sustiño revisitando el mínimo en el 753x.

Me parecería.... _adecuado_ a las circunstancias 



Pepitoria dijo:


>


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Gatencio, de apellido Trollencio.... no hace ni 24 horas iba corto y pregonaba el suicidio colectivo para los largos... ahora, le disgusta una opinión a favor de los cortos....
> 
> Su papertrolling extiende cheques que su bolsillo no puede pagar ::::


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh, bueno, nada en especial... sólo que nos vamos un poquillo más al carajo y tal.... según la configuración actual, puesss.... qué menos que un sustiño revisitando el mínimo en el 753x.
> 
> Me parecería.... _adecuado_ a las circunstancias



Gracias

¿sigue respentándose la configuración inicial, sin muchos cambios?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2013)

Que poco se lo curra usted ya. 
Antes, cuando no era _hempresario_, nos colgaba dibujitos con rayitas y circulitos, Anal-izadores termales. A veces incluso con puntos de entrada, SL y salida.... el daño que hacen los dineros a las personas buenas de corazón..... ::


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Gracias
> 
> ¿sigue respentándose la configuración inicial, sin muchos cambios?





Para la configuración m/p, estoy dudando ahora mismo.

Estamos perdiendo la pequeña diferencia positiva en el saldo leoncio que nos separaba del mini-selloff del primer Lunes de Febrero.

Prácticamente estamos ahí, ahí. Complicado además por el hecho de que el asalto a máximos fracasó estrepitosamente debido al "empujoncito a la baja" en los gacelérrimos que provocaron los resultados de las elecciones italianas. Como Ud. sabe, sin gacelérrimos alimentando la fiesta, no hay beneficios para los institucionales.

En el comportamiento 7K5-7K6, se verá qué intenciones tienen. Si vamos para triple techo/asalto en el 7K8+, o si bajamos el pistón y nos vamos a negociar en el 7K4 y aledaños.

Ahora mismo se está peleando, precisamente, esa cuestión. Y por momentos gana puntos el tramo inferior, si me pregunta Ud.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Para la configuración m/p, estoy dudando ahora mismo.
> 
> Estamos perdiendo la pequeña diferencia positiva en el saldo leoncio que nos separaba del mini-selloff del primer Lunes de Febrero.
> 
> ...



no le sobra razon , no le falta razon ienso:


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que poco se lo curra usted ya.
> Antes, cuando no era _hempresario_, nos colgaba dibujitos con rayitas y circulitos, Anal-izadores termales. A veces incluso con puntos de entrada, SL y salida.... el daño que hacen los dineros a las personas buenas de corazón..... ::





¿Conoce Ud. nuestro paquete Premium PLUS ?

Obtenga todas mis gilipolleces escritas, acompañadas e ilustradas de bonitos y coloreados gráficos... todo por sólo [_CENSORED_] €/month !!!

Llame ya y beneficiese de esta oferta, que sólo estará abierta y disponible para mis primeros 2.500.000 suscriptores. ¡ Dese prisa ! :XX::XX:


----------



## jaialro (27 Feb 2013)

el bund tocando los cojones a los índices.


----------



## ponzi (27 Feb 2013)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> Antes del colapso del dolar, viene la III guerra mundial.



No lo tengo yo tan claro, lo que si en algun momento una buena parte del sistema financiero colapsara y sera por el euro o el dolar , aunque m inclino mas por la 2 opcion.Historicamente ya se han vivido otros colapsos monetarios, lo realmente novedoso es que nunca habia sido con una moneda de indole glogal a la cual estan referenciadas laa materias primas. El dia que haya un tsunami con los derivados veras la que se va a liar,me hace mucha gracia todos los derivados sobre derivados que no paran de emitirse y sin ningun respaldo real sobre activos


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Feb 2013)

menos mal que no estoy en FSLR


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2013)

cambio de chaqueta....

*VAMOS COÑOOOOO!!!!*


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2013)

larguistas no podreis , aceptad la derrota , bueno mas dura sera la caida :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> cambio de chaqueta....
> 
> *VAMOS COÑOOOOO!!!!*



no por el amor de lol :ouch: ganas de cerrar cortos aumentando :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no por el amor de lol :ouch: ganas de cerrar cortos aumentando :



Calle cenizo! 
Que aqui vamos con plata de verdad, _no _la de la que cagó la Jata!


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Calle cenizo!
> Que aqui vamos con plata de verdad, _no _la de la que cagó la Jata!



¿ va con platita de verdad ? , le compadezco :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2013)

fuera...maldito jatencio.....


----------



## J-Z (27 Feb 2013)

Se vino pepón, el jato va corto verdat?

Umm a ver leo arriba, y si efectivamente


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> fuera...maldito jatencio.....



ya me gafaste el papertrading :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2013)

Están pegando fuerte, y contracorriente.... trolleada brrrrutal !


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2013)

a pesar de la entrada de gacelas en el lado corto , MV mantiene sus cortos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## J-Z (27 Feb 2013)

Con tus SL papertrading de 1000 pips no esperaba menos.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Con tus SL papertrading de 1000 pips no esperaba menos.



sl al cierre por encima del central de bollinger en diario


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Feb 2013)

cerraremos el gap de ayer?????????


----------



## paulistano (27 Feb 2013)

joder con pepón....esta mañana he pedido un +2% al ibex....a ver si me lo da::


----------



## atman (27 Feb 2013)

Lo siento, yo... nomatrevo... tal y como lo veo... nomatrevo...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Lo siento, yo... nomatrevo... tal y como lo veo... nomatrevo...



ni falta que hace gacelilla :bla:


----------



## Krim (27 Feb 2013)

Ibex peleando los 8100, correspondiéndose con el EUR/USD en 1.312. Momento de la verdura para todos!


----------



## sr.anus (27 Feb 2013)

de uno en uno por favor, pandoro tiene pá tós. Ayer a los largistas y hoy al gatencio


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> de uno en uno por favor, pandoro tiene pá tós. Ayer a los largistas y hoy al gatencio



ustec cree ? ienso: recuerde que MV es el owned :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2013)

Trolling y más trolling

Puede haber un gandalf que te cagas en los 1508

Pobres gacelillas que van a terminar de albóndigas del IKEA...


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Feb 2013)

mañana retaila de resultados, parece ser que los de TLF no van a ser tan malos....


----------



## atman (27 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Trolling y más trolling
> 
> Puede haber un gandalf que te cagas en los 1508
> 
> Pobres gacelillas que van a terminar de albóndigas del IKEA...



1508 coincide con el 50% del viaje... con la fuerza que traen, yo diría que probarán los 1512 y ahí paracaídas, retropropulsores, freno mano y sacando el pie por la puerta... luego sólo falta el camionero ese que nos dé un empujón por detrás... y a la m***da los frenos, el cohete, el pie y...


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2013)

No me gusta un pelo, la verdad. Es volumen de medianos lo que está entrando a largo, pero va muy alegremente, como si les estuvieran dejando hacer... como _demasiado _solos.

Mientras tanto el saldo leoncio sigue bajando, poco a poco pero de forma contínua.

No sé, ya digo que no me gusta nada esto.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Feb 2013)

A ver si Repsol cierra por encima de los 16 de una jodida vez. La venta a Shell acompañada de un buen día del Ibex invita a vueltas a máximos diarios en subasta.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Creo que hay que esperar a ver cómo se comporta. Hay que si aguanta el 27,5 que es buen soporte también.



Pues más que perforarlo lo ha taladrado 
¿Es la hora de los valientes?
.
.
.
¿O de los inconscientes?

Habla un "futuro inversor a largo, yastoydentro


----------



## Arrebonico (27 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No me gusta un pelo, la verdad. Es volumen de medianos lo que está entrando a largo, pero va muy alegremente, como si les estuvieran dejando hacer... como _demasiado _solos.
> 
> Mientras tanto el saldo leoncio sigue bajando, poco a poco pero de forma contínua.
> 
> No sé, ya digo que no me gusta nada esto.



¿No quedan fuertes dentro? ¿Ni cortos ni largos?

Edito: ¿Algo parecido al lunes? 8400-8000 para posterior robasta...


----------



## hombre-mosca (27 Feb 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Una vez que esto corrija como es debido, que valores veis fiables para el medio plazo?
> EON no sería una buena candidata si se aproxima a la cota de los 10 euros?
> No vamos a invertirlo todo en Gamesa::



He estado mirando los posts de los ultimos dias, y he visto que era usted el de las eonas.

Le cuento el dia a estilo Mr. P.

Al principio de la mañana han equilibrado poniendo 45k en bid/ask, luego las han dejado caer, muchas gacelas estaban atentas al 12,55.

Deje una orden a los 12,51x 12,52x No quiero concretar, porque ahi ha habido poco movimiento, lo importante es que rompieron los 12,55 y salio un leoncio bastante bastante gordo diciendo 250.000 (3mEur) como que no ...., subiendosele al lomo un par de pezqueñines hasta completar 300-350.000 (600MM de las antiguas pesetas).

A la vista del "percal" todo para arriba, los ejpertos que si 13,20-13,55 a mediados de la semana que viene.

Opinion personal, viendo la situacion y cubiertas las comisiones, si lo suben a 12,95 buena posicion para salir y a esperar otra entrada.

Si Usted quiere ir a medio plazo (1-2 años) cuidado!!!!.

Segun lo que yo veo,m a 6 meses hay para hacer unas plusvis, pero tal como esta ahora es muy muy muy peligroso, para hacer otra cosa diferente a scalping o intraday. La ventana cada vez se va cerrando mas (para mi actualmente esta entre los 12,5 y 12,8 con una banda entre 12,83 y 12,90), y a pesar de que los leoncios han cogido mucho en las ultimas semanas, quiza tengan mas "apetito".

10 Eur. no los veo, a 1 año, creo que le van a dar la vuelta, si consigue entrar a 10 Eur. tiene un dividendo de 1,1 (11%) que no esta nada mal, pero todo lo que sea mas de 1 año me lo pensaria mucho mucho mucho.

PD. correccion de numeros.


----------



## paulistano (27 Feb 2013)

vamos putita, dame el 2%...quiero un siyalodeciayooooo


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2013)

Jornada tipo. Desde primera hora se les veía venir.


----------



## Arrebonico (27 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Jornada tipo. Desde primera hora se les veía venir.



Explíquese onvre, si quiere yo le pongo la pizarra (unas imágenes).


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Explíquese onvre, si quiere yo le pongo la pizarra (unas imágenes).



09:26 (29224) tukan->Fran, falta solo 0,50 pa bund cerrar el gap xd 
09:26 (11435) piti�o17->alcista ... creo 
09:26 (950) ALARICO->pero si perdiese este nivel habriia que es esperar al siguiente soporte 
09:26 (950) ALARICO->para entrar 
09:26 (15556) pincu5->a cuanto ALARICO 
09:26 (186) Fran->*a corto podemos cerrar el gap y algo mas 
09:27 (186) Fran->buscamos puntos de entrada *
09:27 (950) ALARICO->5,67 
*09:27 (186) Fran->a largo 
09:27 (186) Fran->a eso me refiero *


En el chat innombrable...hoy les tocaba a ellos un "siyalodecíayo" Clarísima la jugada.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2013)

Están cambiando cromos...

uy...

uy...


----------



## sr.anus (27 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> A ver si Repsol cierra por encima de los 16 de una jodida vez. La venta a Shell acompañada de un buen día del Ibex invita a vueltas a máximos diarios en subasta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



gatencio ha maldecio a repsol a primera hora, yo no me preocuparia 8:


----------



## sr.anus (27 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 09:26 (29224) tukan->Fran, falta solo 0,50 pa bund cerrar el gap xd
> 09:26 (11435) piti�o17->alcista ... creo
> 09:26 (950) ALARICO->pero si perdiese este nivel habriia que es esperar al siguiente soporte
> 09:26 (950) ALARICO->para entrar
> ...



Que le ha pasado a su blog? Yo era un visitante anonimo :X


----------



## J-Z (27 Feb 2013)

Hay vía libre de pepón hasta que el jato cierre los paper cortos, el SL lo tiene por 8400 así que o dice que cierra los paper cortos (señal que bajará) o hasta ahí se sube fijo.

Estén atentos pues al indicador de tendencia jatuna, muy fiable ultimamente.


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Que le ha pasado a su blog? Yo era un visitante anonimo :X



Obras....un gotelé al estilo de la oficina del pirata.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2013)

El SP debería darse la vuelta a no tardar mucho. Velones rojos en timeframe horario serán el canario en la mina.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Feb 2013)

Zahori tus cortos a la parrilla, con sellos del sp. Me caes bien y te aviso, no quiero que mi hamijo trader peruano pierda platica.

Tendras tus opciones, pero no es hora de buscar cortos y menos con stops ajustados.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (27 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El SP debería darse la vuelta a no tardar mucho. Velones rojos en timeframe horario serán el canario en la mina.



Supongo que ya está dentro de First. Le acompaño en 26. 



Spoiler



Donde tiene el SL si no es indiscreción?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Obras....un gotelé al estilo de la oficina del pirata.



Y yo pegándole tortas al ordenador porque no entraba...::


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2013)

Creo que hay una buena oportunidad en First Solar. Sigue vendiendo mucho y sigue siendo el futuro usano en "lo" solar.

Peligros:
-Difícil poner el stop por el nerviosismo actual.
-Que el SP se de la vuelta y se lleve por delante la estructura alcista de largo plazo.


----------



## nombre (27 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El SP debería darse la vuelta a no tardar mucho. Velones rojos en timeframe horario serán el canario en la mina.




veo la jugada 

warning, warning! todo a punto de caramelo :baba:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (27 Feb 2013)

Pues nada, a pelo, como a mi me gusta


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2013)

El ProShares VIX Short Term vuelve a poner interesante. No para entrar ya ya ya ya y sí para estar a punto de de de de.


----------



## Tonto Simon (27 Feb 2013)

Miren Nokia y volumen de hoy...


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Feb 2013)

el minimo del lunes fue 8135.2, hoy hemos cerrado en 8136.7, esto quiere decir algo??? cerrado el gap, podríamos ir a cerrar el que tenemos muyyyy arriba en 855x?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> cambio de chaqueta....
> 
> *VAMOS COÑOOOOO!!!!*





muertoviviente dijo:


> no por el amor de lol :ouch: ganas de cerrar cortos aumentando :



marditahs gacelas , bueno son gafes del oficio , esperemos que el central de bollinger en diario aguante ienso: 

cerrado el gap a ver que pasa :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2013)

Cierro First Solar con un 3% aprox. de reward (entrada cantada).

Esto viene de regalo porque se puso a huevo. No me fío del SP. Reward al bolsillo porque esto de lo que va es de muchos pocos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Feb 2013)

Quien me acompaña hoy en BBVA? Por lo menos solo pierdo 4 euros, pero en el etf doble del ibex un -2% y en San desde ayer un -4%.... 




muertoviviente dijo:


> y lo que te rondara pandoro :fiufiu:



pues al final mi etf en positivo y BBVA +1.5%, lo unico SAN con un -2%


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2013)

En techos se suele incrementar muchísimo la volatilidad para impedir que se formen posiciones bajistas de largo plazo (hay corrida de stops). Ahora estamos en un entorno muy volátil, the ceiling is near and the roof is here.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En techos se suele incrementar muchísimo la volatilidad para impedir que se formen posiciones bajistas de largo plazo (hay corrida de stops). Ahora estamos en un entorno muy volátil, the ceiling is near and the roof is here.



mas razon que un tonto :Aplauso:


----------



## Krim (27 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Quien me acompaña hoy en BBVA? Por lo menos solo pierdo 4 euros, pero en el etf doble del ibex un -2% y en San desde ayer un -4%....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo te acompaño, desde lo que parece casi casi tu posición.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Jornada tipo. Desde primera hora se les veía venir.



pues me tocan los cojones lo leoncios que me barrieron el SP con mi superentrada ayer al cierre a 7980 y usted por echar abajo el blog el día que me hace falta. Y ya, para rematar, se encierra con los asociales esos del chat.
Droja en el colacao hoy? MZMM 


FranR dijo:


> Obras....un gotelé al estilo de la oficina del pirata.



Que gotelé ni gotelé!!! 







Tenga cuidado a ver si le va a comer el jato los cataplines..... :fiufiu:


----------



## Hannibal (27 Feb 2013)

Señores, creo que he conseguido averiguar cómo toma el jato sus decisiones. Tenemos unas imágenes exclusivas donde se aprecia cómo su cabeza piensa en ir corto, pero su pierna, que es más listo que su cerebro, le ordena ir largo... y luego pasa lo que pasa:



Spoiler


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> pues me tocan los cojones lo leoncios que me barrieron el SP con mi superentrada ayer al cierre a 7980 y usted por echar abajo el blog el día que me hace falta. Y ya, para rematar, se encierra con los asociales esos del chat.
> Droja en el colacao hoy? MZMM
> 
> 
> ...



joder frikaso de mucho cuidado , warning achtung :8:


----------



## tarrito (27 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> joder frikaso de mucho cuidado , warning achtung :8:



se merece 1 thanks ... pero no me sale de las pecas


----------



## Claca (27 Feb 2013)

Veo que ahora REPSOL es el nuevo valor fetiche del hilo... veamos:



Claca dijo:


> REPSOL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy, REPSOL:







Rebotó desde los 15 euros apróximadamente que marcaba como el suelo del lateral, lo cual es una buena señal. La mala, que por el camino petó el canal dejando muy mal aspecto, por lo que ahora la prudencia nos dice que más que tomar como referencia por arriba los 17,50, la siguiente resistencia en la que debería contemplarse el límite del movimiento lateral son más bien los 16,60. No tiene buena pinta y acumula algún que otro fallo alcista en el camino, lo cual aumenta las probabilidades de que eventualmente rompa por abajo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> se merece 1 thanks ... pero no me sale de las pecas



Yo... Frikazo..
le dijo la sarten al cazo


----------



## tarrito (27 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo... Frikazo..
> le dijo la sarten al cazo









:X


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mas razon que un tonto :aplauso:



-1.000.000.000


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2013)

A ver si saben de quien es esta P&L?. Les doy una pista, con esos números vale en bolsa 18,2 MM USD en bolsa. Se lo traigo para que vean quien se da a dar uno de los mayores viajes bajistas en muchos años .... en cuanto se desvíe un quarter o dos.


----------



## atman (27 Feb 2013)

Así a bote pronto... Sierra?


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2013)

Esto se está poniendo sumamente interesante.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> Así a bote pronto... Sierra?



Linkedin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atman (27 Feb 2013)

joer, estaba pensando en 18,2 millones, y no en 18.200 millones... Sierra no me cuadraba en algunas partidas, pero como tampoco he mirado mucho pues...

Efectivamente, Linkedin es un fluff... pero no me imaginaba que era candidata a ser la hermana mayor de Terra...


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2013)

El MIBTEL ha cumplido a la perfección el target de bajada (900 pipos desde el anterior soporte / gallardete. Ahora parece que quiere rebotar. Una vela no dice nada.


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2013)

y pinterest?


----------



## atman (27 Feb 2013)

pinterest cotiza? en todo caso, otra historia más.


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2013)

Linkedin, es el mayor burbujote en años. Crece en usuarios pero apenas gana pasta. El modelo tecnológico es caro por naturaleza y añade un fixed cost que evidentemente dificulta maximizar la rentabilidad.

Saldrá, que ya tiene, fuerte competencia y en cuanto tropiece un par de quarters ..... guano.


----------



## ponzi (27 Feb 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Veo que ahora REPSOL es el nuevo valor fetiche del hilo... veamos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde octubre de 2012 esta libre de cortos


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-78374725


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> pinterest cotiza? en todo caso, otra historia más.



en ello andan creo


----------



## atman (27 Feb 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> en ello andan creo



¿como van a monetizar el chiringuito? ¿pagaría usted por un servicio Piterest premium? Sólo puede ser por publi insertada, a la que le auguro un retorno lamentable.


----------



## Hinel (27 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En techos se suele incrementar muchísimo la volatilidad para impedir que se formen posiciones bajistas de largo plazo (hay corrida de stops). Ahora estamos en un entorno muy volátil, the ceiling is near and the roof is here.



Techos... ? Con el WTI en 93, el GC por debajo de 1600 y el bund en máximos...


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Feb 2013)

atman dijo:


> ¿como van a monetizar el chiringuito? ¿pagaría usted por un servicio Piterest premium? Sólo puede ser por publi insertada, a la que le auguro un retorno lamentable.



de hecho ya lo han puesto, si eres cliente entras, ya no se puede entrar, lo siguiente sera de pago....

una vez tengan creado para el dossier los ingresos, clientes tal y cual de pago.... lo sacan, apostamos?


----------



## atman (27 Feb 2013)

no, no, si sacarlo a bolsa pueden sacarlo... no diré yo que no... ahora que vaya a algún sitio, ya será otra cosa... insisto ¿que paga por pinterest? yo es que no lo veo...

Acabo de entrar en mi cuenta... no veo donde dice que hay que pagar ni veo tarifas... tal vez en la sección para negocios...

Toy leyendo... Pinterest acaba de cerrar una ronda de financiación 200 millones.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2013)

Los usanos están provocando...


----------



## J-Z (27 Feb 2013)

Rumbo 1600.


----------



## hombre-mosca (27 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los usanos están provocando...


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Feb 2013)

Ojo mañana ultimo dia de esperanza, a partir de as 8 de la tarde A LOS INFIERNOSSSSSSSS, NOS QUEDAMOS SIN PONTIFICE......
Dios nos coja confesados..... putada ser ateo


----------



## FranR (27 Feb 2013)

Buenas os dejo unas cifras: no creo que pueda actualizar el blog hoy.

8.146 Pepón next level: 8.214

8.027 pandoro

IF neutral, elegimos camino alcista.


----------



## LOLO08 (27 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Ojo mañana ultimo dia de esperanza, a partir de as 8 de la tarde A LOS INFIERNOSSSSSSSS, NOS QUEDAMOS SIN PONTIFICE......
> Dios nos coja confesados..... putada ser ateo



Vamoss a moriiiiiiirrrr.....!!!!


----------



## jaialro (27 Feb 2013)

Que grandes que son estos gringos.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2013)

Este día es puro trolleo..

Me huelo que en los próximos días nos van a devolver la contrapartida.


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Feb 2013)

Año 1977 el betis gana la copa y muere el papa, año 2005 el betis gana la copa y se mete en champions y se muere el papa, año 2013 el betis pelea por entrar en champions y dimite el papa no vaya a entrar el betis en champions y se muera
Los datos son los datos
Ratzinger tiene miedo


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Feb 2013)

¿En qué quedamos? ¿Una sacudida en la senda alcista o un rebotillo camino del guano?:ouch:


Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe qué le ha pasado a First Solar? Menudo palo.::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Feb 2013)

seguimos siguiendo a kpn y portugal telecom:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/389427-habeis-visto-ibex-35-febrero-2013-os-vai-a-kagar-cresting-everyday-y-jatopo-papertladin-y-acertar-192.html#post8391107

[KPN]

Esta sigue cayendo, atentos que podría dar alegrías.







[P.Telecom]

Ding-Dong que llegó a los 3,85... bueno se paso una mitiquilla de ná. Ahora a ver si de verdad se da la vuelta.


----------



## jaialro (27 Feb 2013)

Señores cerramos el mes, -1600 $ de perdidas. Hasta el lunes nada. Toca reflexionar.


----------



## paulistano (27 Feb 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿En qué quedamos? ¿Una sacudida en la senda alcista o un rebotillo camino del guano?:ouch:
> 
> 
> Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe qué le ha pasado a First Solar? Menudo palo.::



El jran paulistano gracias a su jran coñocimiento dijo que esto era un asustaviejas.

Gol del atleti,,,,,a la final contra el madrid que me voy:Baile:


----------



## sr.anus (27 Feb 2013)

Solo falta el robotik o algo asin, comentando que comenzamos con el apasionante marzo y la escalada hacia los 12000 ptos


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Feb 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿En qué quedamos? ¿Una sacudida en la senda alcista o un rebotillo camino del guano?:ouch:
> 
> 
> Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe qué le ha pasado a First Solar? Menudo palo.::



Ha presentado resultados.
Compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia.


----------



## paulistano (27 Feb 2013)

Ya apareció juraría....

Y nomsé si 12.000 pero si insinuó que nos ibamos arriba....


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2013)

Mañana más, pues.

Me quedo un poco chafado con la visita a los 7K7 que nos han largado hoy. Yo esperaba un besito a los 7K5 antes de volver a 7K7+.

No he entendido el movimiento del mercado en la sesión de hoy, así que con toda probabilidad estaré equivocado. Mañana intentaré entender qué es lo que no he sabido ver hoy.


----------



## TenienteDan (27 Feb 2013)

Resumen del día:

_Cortos con dilatación de orto y jato con orto como el bebedero de un pato._


----------



## Janus (27 Feb 2013)

Los usanos han desarmado en parte la vela de la elecciones, solo han necesitado dos velas en dos días más o menos tranquilos. La volatilidad en picado hacia abajo pero sigue más del 20% por encima respecto a la semana pasada.

El SP ha mejorado su aspecto salvo que se de la vuelta inmediatamente. Podría subir y actuar como contención los 1530 pero perdería mucho momento bajista.

Sigo pensando que hay que darse la vuelta hacia abajo porque fue mucho dinero el que salió antes de ayer. Y fue muy importante el despelote alcista de la volatilidad. Estos movimientos engañanifas pueden tener sentido en un techo si bien siempre quedará la duda de que los máximos de 1560 deberían ser tocados porque el SP siempre cumple sus target.

Está complicado pero no hay que dejar de pensar que es probable un escenario bajista. Si bien un tirón alcista crujiría a toda la peña. En los supuestos grandes techos solo funcionan bien las manos muy muy fuertes. Ahí tiburones no pueden pasar. Es el momento de los más manipuladores.

Cuesta pensar que Bernanke deje que le tiren el mercado pero "ojos antes que cerebro".


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2013)

Despues de año y medio al final los chinos van a entrar en NHH


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/noticias-categoria/noticia_index.php?categoria=empresas-finanzas/noticias&id=4637301&mes=02&ano=13&url=La-china-HNA-controlara-el-20-de-NH-por-23428-millones-.html#_Noticias


----------



## atman (28 Feb 2013)

Una nueva plaga, otro coronavirus que amenaza con matarnos cientos de veces... o bueno al menos una.

Analysis: Emerging deadly virus demands swift sleuth work | Reuters



> has so far killed seven of the 13 people it is known to have infected worldwide.



Lo que no es mucho decir, porque mucha gente puede haber enfermado con ese virus y haber sido capaz de derrotarlo sin mayor trascendencia que la tendría un resfriado común. Lo que reduciría mucho el grado de alerta.

Sin embargo, conviene recordar que la legionelosis tambien puede manifestarse en dos estadios (una leve y otra grave, que puede ser mortal) y que, sin embargo, existe hasta normativa específica para combatirla o, al menos, no favorecer su propagación.

Aunque mucha gente piensa que el SARS, la gripe aviar y otras son "sustos" o "cuentos" que ya han desaparecido. Cualquiera que esté suscrito al programa de alerta y seguimiento de la OMS (WHO | Novel coronavirus infection - update )puede ver como periódicamente se notifican fallecimientos en los distintos países donde se sigue monitorizando activamente estos brotes, mayormente paises asiáticos y de äfrica oriental


----------



## holgazan (28 Feb 2013)

Hoy salen los resultados 2012 de Telefónica.

Los analistan esperan 4357 millones de beneficios, frente a los 5403 de 2011.

Esto es un 20% menos.


----------



## amago45 (28 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Despues de año y medio al final los chinos van a entrar en NHH
> 
> 
> NH Hoteles da entrada en su capital a la china HNA, que controlará un 20% - elEconomista.es



Parece que amplian capital (un 20%) y los chinos entran a 3,80.
Ayer cerró a 3,29. A ver que pasa en la subasta, llevo un pellizquito, a ver si nos da para cena para dos el sábado en Astrid y Gastón ... ...

La noticia:

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/hr/verDoc.axd?t={701a1aac-ee19-43c5-ac16-ab167ec5bae6}


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Feb 2013)

¿Trompazo?Telefónica obtuvo un beneficio neto de 3.928 millones en 2012, el 27,3% menos - elEconomista.es


----------



## sr.anus (28 Feb 2013)

Buenos dias


En el plano empresarial, batería de cifras en España: Bankia, Viscofan, Técnicas Reunidas, Grifols, Europac, Repsol, IAG, Acerinox, Mediaset España, Antena 3, Telefónica, Renta 4, Acciona, FCC, Indra y Gamesa. En Europa, será el turno de Deutsche Telekom, Bayer, RBS, British American Tobacco, Veolia Environnement, GDF Suez o Royal Ahold; y en Wall Street, Best Buy, Cablevision Systems, Gap, Integrys Energy, Iron Mountain, Kohl's, Progressive, Rowan Companies, Salesforce.com y WPX Energy, entre otras


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

guanos y nevados dias gacelillas mandrileñas 

resultados peores a los esperados en timofonics :Baile:

Telefónica obtuvo un beneficio neto de 3.928 millones en 2012, el 27,3% menos - elEconomista.es

los gringos siguen construyendo su techo , pronto las hordas bajistas entraremos a sangre y fuego , no quedara piedra sobre piedra :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2013)

*Resultados de Bankia*. El Grupo BFA registra una pérdida después de impuestos de 21.238 millones, de los que 19.193 corresponden a Bankia. Suponen las mayores pérdidas registradas nunca en la historia empresarial española

requete-LOL


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Resultados de Bankia*. El Grupo BFA registra una pérdida después de impuestos de 21.238 millones, de los que 19.193 corresponden a Bankia. Suponen las mayores pérdidas registradas nunca en la historia empresarial española
> 
> requete-LOL



Hacemos poles en perdidas 

Que guay


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Resultados de Bankia*. El Grupo BFA registra una pérdida después de impuestos de 21.238 millones, de los que 19.193 corresponden a Bankia. Suponen las mayores pérdidas registradas nunca en la historia empresarial española
> 
> requete-LOL



que buen negocio habeis hecho con el rescate de bankia gashegos , humilde servidor se quita el sombrero :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que buen negocio habeis hecho con el rescate de bankia gashegos , humilde servidor se quita el sombrero :Aplauso:



No te sobra razón, gacelérrido, no te sobra razón.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

MV ve un pequeño hch en el eurodolor con objetivo minimo 1,2920 que se puede ir hasta la mm200 y tambien el oro tiene pinta de irse al soportazo para dar el rebote fuelte :fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (28 Feb 2013)

Parece que los resultados de repsol han sentado bien, el que este ya dentro disfrutara de una buena subida


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Resultados de Bankia*. El Grupo BFA registra una pérdida después de impuestos de 21.238 millones, de los que 19.193 corresponden a Bankia. Suponen las mayores pérdidas registradas nunca en la historia empresarial española
> 
> requete-LOL



No pasa nada, les damos más dinero entre todos, y luego ellos hacen un anuncio para agradecernoslo, decirnos que ahora si que si van a ser buenos y todo arreglado, ¿no?


----------



## Arrebonico (28 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Resultados de Bankia*. El Grupo BFA registra una pérdida después de impuestos de 21.238 millones, de los que 19.193 corresponden a Bankia. Suponen las mayores pérdidas registradas nunca en la historia empresarial española
> 
> requete-LOL



¿Ya tendrán en balance las pérdidas que supone la devaluación de _activos_ inmobiliarios?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2013)

bankia +3%....estaba descontaaaaaaaooooo


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Feb 2013)

fuera del etf doble del ibex con un 2.5% y fuera de BBVA.
Aguantando SAN.
ahora si quereis puede caer....


----------



## sr.anus (28 Feb 2013)

Otro dia van a dejar el culo fino a los cortos, miedo me da la apertura usana, no se habla nada del 1 de marzo con el por culo que dieron con el fiscal cliff


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Feb 2013)

.
TEF ha tocado los 10,1x, gandalf potente, a ver que hace ahora.

La primera vela de 10 min con mucho volumen.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

cerrado el gap del eurostoxx50 2633 :Baile:

no hay temor en las hordas bajistas :no:


----------



## sr.anus (28 Feb 2013)

Para vosotros hamijos

[YOUTUBE]Md75XkwRs1U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Feb 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Parece que los resultados de repsol han sentado bien, el que este ya dentro disfrutara de una buena subida



Pues un servidor aprovecha para salirse, he esperado unas semanas pero ya no me fio del valor a c/p...m/p.

Reward : 5%


----------



## Krim (28 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> fuera del etf doble del ibex con un 2.5% y fuera de BBVA.
> Aguantando SAN.
> ahora si quereis puede caer....



Traidor ¬¬.

EDIT: Me echo unos cortos de Papertrading en la Timofónica a 10.02.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

cuantas gacelas habran atrapado en el rebotito :ouch:


----------



## Cascooscuro (28 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrado el gap del eurostoxx50 2633 :Baile:
> 
> no hay temor en las hordas bajistas :no:



Yo no veo que hubiera ningun GAP...pero si lo dice el JATO habra que creer...


----------



## juanfer (28 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> bankia +3%....estaba descontaaaaaaaooooo



Bueno, yo pensaba que después de presentar resultados se disolverían, y parece que van aguantar unos años más.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Yo no veo que hubiera ningun GAP...pero si lo dice el JATO habra que creer...



no lo ve ? :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Bueno, yo pensaba que después de presentar resultados se disolverían, y parece que van aguantar unos años más.



ahhh bueno, ya -2.33%


----------



## juanfer (28 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no lo ve ? :



Jato, el gap del del eurostoxx50 sigue abierto.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Jato, el gap del del eurostoxx50 sigue abierto.



el 2550 si pero MV habla del 2633-2620


----------



## ghkghk (28 Feb 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Pues un servidor aprovecha para salirse, he esperado unas semanas pero ya no me fio del valor a c/p...m/p.
> 
> Reward : 5%


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

no hay porvenir para los alcistas :no:


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Feb 2013)

que pesao gato!!!!!

:vomito:


----------



## paulistano (28 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hay porvenir para los alcistas :no:




No quiere una invitacion a forocoches??

Tiene alli decenas de subforos esperando a ser inundados con su conocimiento.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No quiere una invitacion a forocoches??
> 
> Tiene alli decenas de subforos esperando a ser inundados con su conocimiento.



MV aun no tiene el suficiente nivel como para postiar en forocoches , pero algun dia lo hara :Aplauso:


----------



## Eugeni Berzin (28 Feb 2013)

He hecho esta pregunta en el hilo de Bankia, como nadie me contesta lo pregunto también aquí que es donde se reúnen los mayores ejpertos en bolsa del foro:

*Alguien me explica por qué la acción de Bankia sigue cotizando a 0,30?

Ya han dicho que van a emitir millones de acciones nuevas y su valor va a ser 0,01

Supongo que si cotiza a 0,30 es porque hay gente comprándola a ese precio, ¿qué saben esos inversores que yo no sepa? *


----------



## Cascooscuro (28 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hay porvenir para los alcistas :no:



Roza lo INSOPORTABLE


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Roza lo INSOPORTABLE



debe estar preparado para soportar lo insoportable , sobretodo si esta en el lado largo de la fuelza


----------



## Cascooscuro (28 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> debe estar preparado para soportar lo insoportable , sobretodo si esta en el lado largo de la fuelza



Estoy cortilargo en la fuelza. Corto gringos, largo latinos.


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2013)

Eugeni Berzin dijo:


> He hecho esta pregunta en el hilo de Bankia, como nadie me contesta lo pregunto también aquí que es donde se reúnen los mayores ejpertos en bolsa del foro:
> 
> *Alguien me explica por qué la acción de Bankia sigue cotizando a 0,30?
> 
> ...



Bankia necesita mas dinero y segun tengo entendido esas nuevas aportaciones se realizaran desde europa a traves de una operacion acordeon.Aun vale 0,3 porque esa operacion no se ha realizado, el dia que se lleve a cabo bloquearan el valor y los antiguos accionistas perderan todo para dar entrada a unos nuevos.No es la primera vez ni sera la ultima.


http://www.supercontable.com/pag/documentos/comentarios/operac_acordeon.htm


----------



## Arrebonico (28 Feb 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Roza lo INSOPORTABLE



¿Reporte? +10caracteres


----------



## Eugeni Berzin (28 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Bankia necesita mas dinero y segun tengo entendido esas nuevas aportaciones se realizaran desde europa a traves de una operacion acordeon.Aun vale 0,3 porque esa operacion no se ha realizado, el dia que se lleve a cabo bloquearan el valor y los antiguos accionistas perderan todo para dar entrada a unos nuevos.No es la primera vez ni sera la ultima.





Lo de la operación acordeón ya lo había leído, y según se dice lo van a hacer:

- Sin avisar.
- Antes del 31 de marzo.

Entonces no entiendo cómo alguien tiene tantos cojones de andar tradeando con la acción de bankia a 30 céntimos, cuando lo mismo un día suspenden la cotización y cuando vuelva lo hace a 1 céntimo.

Tal vez esos inversores tengan una información que a nosotros se nos oculta ienso:


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2013)

Eugeni Berzin dijo:


> Lo de la operación acordeón ya lo había leído, y según se dice lo van a hacer:
> 
> - Sin avisar.
> - Antes del 31 de marzo.
> ...



No busques explicaciones,simplemente es la sangre española, es de una pasta especial


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

el hch del eurodolor funcionando , objetivo 1,2920-1,29 :fiufiu:


----------



## Tonto Simon (28 Feb 2013)

Gato, se hace un poco coñazo ver 4 post suyos en cada p##a pagina. Cortate o te cortamos...


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Feb 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Gato, se hace un poco coñazo ver 4 post suyos en cada p##a pagina. Cortate o te cortamos...


----------



## Tonto Simon (28 Feb 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


>



Yo veo 5, Por el ojete te la endocho::


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Feb 2013)

Tonto Si[CENTER dijo:


> [/CENTER]mon;8442305]Yo veo 5, Por el ojete te la endocho::



... y son húngaros


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Feb 2013)

DIA...: se acabó el descanso, vuelta a la carga.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (28 Feb 2013)

Un amigo que trabaja para Telefonica me informa que se ha acogido al plan de su empresa de compra de acciones.
En plan es sencillo: compras acciones y si las mantienes hasta Enero de 2014 te dan el doble de estas.

Donde esta el truco?
Por mucha correcion que haya el 50% parace un colchon mas que suficienteienso:


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2013)

Toma ya acaba de salir montoro diciendo" Cuando ha visto usted que eurostat rectifique nuestros datos de deficit??"Que se atrevan jajajaja.Y Gallardon debatiendo sobre legalizar la marihuana para incrementar la recaudacion, al final se va a cumplir la profecia de niño becerra


----------



## vermer (28 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Toma ya acaba de salir montoro diciendo" Cuando ha visto usted que eurostat rectifique nuestros datos de deficit??"Que se atrevan jajajaja.Y Gallardon debatiendo sobre legalizar la marihuana para incrementar la recaudacion, al final se va a cumplir la profecia de niño becerra




Y seguridad social obligatoria para las Corinas... Veremos de tó.

Al negocio: estoy echando en falta una visión matutina del mercado americano by Janus. Lo de ayer en FSLR tremendo (lo bien que lo hizo el amigo, cantado en directo)


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

pib gringo cuarto trimestre se esperaba +0,5% pero se queda en un +0,1% :abajo:


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2013)

Comparar las perdidas de lehman y las de Bankia....sobran las palabras


http://www.invertia.com/noticias/articulo-final.asp?idNoticia=2017072


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2013)

...........


----------



## nombre (28 Feb 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Y seguridad social obligatoria para las Corinas... Veremos de tó.
> 
> Al negocio: estoy echando en falta una visión matutina del mercado americano by Janus. Lo de ayer en FSLR tremendo (lo bien que lo hizo el amigo, cantado en directo)




No soy Janus, pero suele decir que ajustemos las lentes 8:  y razon no le falta despues de la trolleada de ayer :ouch:

ojo con los 1520 por si son soporte, resistencia o pandoreada multiple


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

Mucha volatilidad tras otro jarro de agua fría en el PIB de EEUU. Dijeron que el anterior trimestre en -0,1% era un accidente, y ahora sale un raquítico +0,1%...en 6 meses crecimiento cero, con miles de millones de dólares tirados por la ventana y el contador de deuda subiendo a los cielos ....

pues mas razon que un tonto pepelui :Aplauso:


----------



## Hannibal (28 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Mucha volatilidad tras otro jarro de agua fría en el PIB de EEUU. Dijeron que el anterior trimestre en -0,1% era un accidente, y ahora sale un raquítico +0,1%...en 6 meses crecimiento cero, con miles de millones de dólares tirados por la ventana y el contador de deuda subiendo a los cielos ....
> 
> pues mas razon que un tonto pepelui :Aplauso:



Algo no cuadra en los datos yanki, si el paro baja 2 decimas en diciembre y se queda en menos del 7%, y el precio de los pisos sube un 6%... ¿cómo es posible que el pib esté casi plano?


----------



## tarrito (28 Feb 2013)

jato, conozco personalmente a Ingrid (true) o

si está calladito hasta cierre usano, se la presento







los demás abstenerse de enviarme privados :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Feb 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> jato, conozco personalmente a Ingrid (true) o
> 
> si está calladito hasta cierre usano, se la presento
> 
> ...



esta no es la que venden en los sex shops????


----------



## Krim (28 Feb 2013)

Un poco de plástico sí que parece sí...


----------



## tarrito (28 Feb 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> esta no es la que venden en los sex shops????



nope! es de verdad, es modelo fitness 

seguro que el equipo de investigación del hilo está ya en ello :ouch: )


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

la depresion economica mundial esta cada dia mas cerca , pronto los vivos envidiaran a los muertos :ouch: 

hordas bajistas aniquilad toda oposicion :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2013)

Vela rascayú....

cuando mueras, que harás tú.

Ya veras mañana


----------



## Janus (28 Feb 2013)

Es sencillo. Pagan los clientes con sus abusivas tarifas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Feb 2013)

entonces que? nos ponemos cortos antes de que abran los gringos??????


----------



## Krim (28 Feb 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> nope! es de verdad, es modelo fitness
> 
> seguro que el equipo de investigación del hilo está ya en ello :ouch: )



Ya, pero si no me equivoco, vive en los ángeles, así que de poco te va a valer presentarla. :bla:


----------



## tarrito (28 Feb 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Ya, pero si no me equivoco, vive en los ángeles, así que de poco te va a valer presentarla. :bla:



se puede pasar por Barcelona y alrededores también 

... y hasta ahí puedo leer


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

los gringos estan condenados , solo hay que ver donde empezamos :Baile:


----------



## tarrito (28 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos estan condenados , solo hay que ver donde empezamos :Baile:



usted es más de carne que de pescado, cierto? ienso:


----------



## paulistano (28 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos estan condenados , solo hay que ver donde empezamos :Baile:



Ha sido hablar ustec y dispararse esto::


----------



## sr.anus (28 Feb 2013)

Tiradlo!!! al final he hecho caso algato y he salido de repsol y enagas.


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Feb 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Tiradlo!!! al final he hecho caso algato y he salido de repsol y enagas.



¿usted ha ganado pasta?
Pues ha hecho una buena operación, ésto me enseñaron a mí en este foro.
Olvídese del jato para el tladeo, es un personaje que, cuando esto está aburrido, se dedica a dar cancha al personal.


----------



## sr.anus (28 Feb 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿usted ha ganado pasta?
> Pues ha hecho una buena operación, ésto me enseñaron a mí en este foro.
> Olvídese del jato para el tladeo, es un personaje que, cuando esto está aburrido, se dedica a dar cancha al personal.



Lo suficiente para llevar a la chica este fin de semana e invitarla a unas cocacolas, asi a lo loco!)


----------



## Janus (28 Feb 2013)

tic, tac, tic, tac .....


----------



## Janus (28 Feb 2013)

Nada más tengo un chart en pantalla, el timeframe de horas.


----------



## nombre (28 Feb 2013)

Como lo ve maestro? 

Petados cortos y largos, esta vela de las 16h todavía pudiera ser buen velon. Pa mi que nos tienen asi hasta que anuncien techo


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el hch del eurodolor funcionando , objetivo 1,2920-1,29 :fiufiu:



apuntese otro siyalodeciyo maestro :Aplauso:


----------



## nombre (28 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> apuntese otro siyalodeciyo maestro :Aplauso:




Lo de maestro no iba por usted


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Lo de maestro no iba por usted



el cualo ? :bla:


----------



## nombre (28 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el cualo ? :bla:





El tio pascualo :bla: :XX:



warning navegantes :abajo: Por confirmar 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Feb 2013)

corto al ibex, pero me jode porque sigo con SAN..... es decir un cuasi cortilargo.


----------



## Krim (28 Feb 2013)

Lo que me figuraba al respecto de la PS4:

AMD teases PC chip based on PS4 APU - The Tech Report

Incluso si la la APU "sólo" llegara a 1 TFLOP, sería algo de mucho respeto y una crujida en toda regla para todo el mercado de GPUs por debajo de 130€. Bueno, más que una crujida es una sentencia de muerte si realmente se ejecuta bien.

Igualmente interesante es el chip que están cocinando para tablets...
AMD's Temash Will Redefine Tablet Performance - Seeking Alpha


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

otra gacela gafe se pone corta en ibex :ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Feb 2013)

menuda vela de 70 puntos............


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2013)

Estos bandazos de los usanos no huelen nada bien..


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> otra gacela gafe se pone corta en ibex :ouch:



Señor Jato, veo que para ujted "grande entre los grandes" se le queda pequeño este hilo.
Le veo en el hilo del ORO impartiendo grandesa, FED, umirdá i conosimiento.
Felicidades.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/8441724-post3246.html
Les traigo su entrada:
*"van a llevar al oro al limite para luego subirlo a los cielos , lo mismo MV el zahori entra largo en zona 1520-1530 "*


----------



## hombre-mosca (28 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el cualo ? :bla:



Quien a mal gato se arrima, los ratones se le comen la plusvis.


----------



## TenienteDan (28 Feb 2013)

(Es papertlading, en real no me atrevo con los futuros) Le he metido unos cortos al DJ30 en este último pico de hace 10 minutos en timeframe de 5M.

El SL un poco por encima de los máximos anuales. No se, lo del Fiscal Cliff que nadie dice nada y la subida de ayer para engañar a gacelas me dicen que esta puede ser la excusa perfecta para tirarlo (pero esto no es ojos, es cerebro... aunque los ojos ven que no se superan los máximos de ayer).


A ver que pasa ienso:


----------



## paulistano (28 Feb 2013)

Lástima los que entramos en gamesa en los 8.000 puntos ibexianos con la FED de pillar un buen recorrido....Hoy no ha subido como correspondería....el consuelo? Que si llegamos a comprar San, que si que replica más al índice....la rentabilidad sería la mismaienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Feb 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Nada más tengo un chart en pantalla, el timeframe de horas.



es el sp500 ??

cuál ?


----------



## paulistano (28 Feb 2013)

Sigue en pie la hoja de ruta de Fran??

La gasolina para esos 9.400 puede ser el famoso fiscal cliff??


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Señor Jato, veo que para ujted "grande entre los grandes" se le queda pequeño este hilo.
> Le veo en el hilo del ORO impartiendo grandesa, FED, umirdá i conosimiento.
> Felicidades.
> 
> ...



el oro se esta poniendo a tiro para un rally de los gordos , la estoy siguiendo y creo que en unas cuantas sesiones entro con to :baba:


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el oro se esta poniendo a tiro para un rally de los gordos , la estoy siguiendo y creo que en unas cuantas sesiones entro con to :baba:



Su ramita de zahorí qué le dice: ¿Va a despegar hacia arriba o va a caer?


----------



## ghkghk (28 Feb 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> (Es papertlading, en real no me atrevo con los futuros) Le he metido unos cortos al DJ30 en este último pico de hace 10 minutos en timeframe de 5M.
> 
> El SL un poco por encima de los máximos anuales. No se, lo del Fiscal Cliff que nadie dice nada y la subida de ayer para engañar a gacelas me dicen que esta puede ser la excusa perfecta para tirarlo (pero esto no es ojos, es cerebro... aunque los ojos ven que no se superan los máximos de ayer).
> 
> ...



Su primera frase, entre paréntesis, debería se la firma del jato para no liar a quien entre a leernos por primera vez.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## tarrito (28 Feb 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Su ramita de zahorí qué le dice: ¿Va a despegar hacia arriba o va a caer?



a ésta le respondo yo :Baile:


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (28 Feb 2013)

http://streamstudio.world-televisio...&browser=ns-0-0-0-11-0&stream=flash-video-300

Streaming resultados Gamesa


----------



## TenienteDan (28 Feb 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Su primera frase, entre paréntesis, debería se la firma del jato para no liar a quien entre a leernos por primera vez.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Yo es que tengo aún mas humirdá.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Su ramita de zahorí qué le dice: ¿Va a despegar hacia arriba o va a caer?



parriba claro  edito pa no meter otra entrada :rolleye: en 2 o 3 sesiones :Aplauso:

el ibex tiene una figura de las que gustan pero dificiles de ver , solo les digo que para el vencimiento estaremos terminando el pullback :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (28 Feb 2013)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> http://streamstudio.world-televisio...&browser=ns-0-0-0-11-0&stream=flash-video-300
> 
> Streaming resultados Gamesa



Esperemos estén descontaos:fiufiu:

O que cuenten con el contrato de 80 millones en molinillos:XX:


----------



## tarrito (28 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> parriba claro  edito pa no meter otra entrada :rolleye: en 2 o 3 sesiones :Aplauso:
> 
> el ibex tiene una figura de las que gustan pero dificiles de ver , solo les digo que para el vencimiento estaremos terminando el pullback :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (28 Feb 2013)

Coño, pero si se pueden hacer preguntas!!!


----------



## paulistano (28 Feb 2013)

Me gusta cómo habla este orador/presidente de gamesa....mañana mínimo +10%


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

las manos fueltes lo ponen dificil como siempre , pero MV no es un ejpertito :no:

y en realidad ya lo tenia , los huevones consiguieron posponerlo en dos ocasiones :ouch:

solo decirle a los alcistas , soltad to el papel , en cualquier momento se desatara la furia de las hordas bajistas :no:


----------



## nombre (28 Feb 2013)

tras la enesima prueba de ruptura ya me aburro sin intentarlo. Meto corto en 1520, poca carga porsiaca :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (28 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sigue en pie la hoja de ruta de Fran??
> 
> La gasolina para esos 9.400 puede ser el famoso fiscal cliff??



Hasta el último día del semestre.....


----------



## paulistano (28 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Hasta el último día del semestre.....



A ver si hace el favor de ajustar las tuercas de su maquinita, si no recuerdo mal en el pasado semestre llegó al objetico con un retraso de dos días!!

MZMM::


----------



## FranR (28 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas os dejo unas cifras: no creo que pueda actualizar el blog hoy.
> 
> 8.146 Pepón next level: 8.214
> 
> ...




Muy significativo lo que ha pasado hoy en los niveles.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Muy significativo lo que ha pasado hoy en los niveles.



Han dicho...que poyas! Vamos para arriba no vaya a quedar FranR mal con los asociales del chat! ::


----------



## FranR (28 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> A ver si hace el favor de ajustar las tuercas de su maquinita, si no recuerdo mal en el pasado semestre llegó al objetico con un retraso de dos días!!
> 
> MZMM::



Algún día fallaré, pese a la sorprendente (incluso para mi), efectividad. Demasiado tentar a la suerte, durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## FranR (28 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Han dicho...que poyas! Vamos para arriba no vaya a quedar FranR mal con los asociales del chat! ::



Ahora que lo miro, triple suelo en el nivel que dije anoche ienso:

Cosas de técnicos....y encima ha regalado en el tercer toque !70 puntos! grasias Luis. ::


----------



## jaialro (28 Feb 2013)

Gringos al ataque. Al cielo.


----------



## TenienteDan (28 Feb 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> (Es papertlading, en real no me atrevo con los futuros) Le he metido unos cortos al DJ30 en este último pico de hace 10 minutos en timeframe de 5M.
> 
> El SL un poco por encima de los máximos anuales. No se, lo del Fiscal Cliff que nadie dice nada y la subida de ayer para engañar a gacelas me dicen que esta puede ser la excusa perfecta para tirarlo (pero esto no es ojos, es cerebro... aunque los ojos ven que no se superan los máximos de ayer).
> 
> ...





jaialro dijo:


> Gringos al ataque. Al cielo.



Los gringos han venido a por mi ojete. Calor intenso en estos momentos.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2013)

Me estoy oliendo el reversal


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora que lo miro, triple suelo en el nivel que dije anoche ienso:
> 
> Cosas de técnicos....y encima ha regalado en el tercer toque !70 puntos! grasias Luis. ::



Algún día tendrá alguien que explicar la regla de los 70 dichosos puntos...:bla: :fiufiu::


----------



## FranR (28 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Algún día tendrá alguien que explicar la regla de los 70 dichosos puntos...:bla: :fiufiu::



20-70...eso decía en su momento Fran200 y Luis..algo habrá. 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 20-70...eso decía en su momento Fran200 y Luis..algo habrá. 8:



Ahhhh claro-claro.... secretitos :bla: :abajo:


----------



## nombre (28 Feb 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Los gringos han venido a por mi ojete. Calor intenso en estos momentos.





+1 :´(

-2.5puntos


----------



## tarrito (28 Feb 2013)

20 de prots + 70 de carbos y el resto grasas

oooppsss! me equivoqué de foro


----------



## nombre (28 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Algún día tendrá alguien que explicar la regla de los 70 dichosos puntos...:bla: :fiufiu::





FranR dijo:


> 20-70...eso decía en su momento Fran200 y Luis..algo habrá. 8:




el otro dia me comentaban sobre las medias 20 y 70, igual tiene que ver ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2013)

nombre dijo:


> el otro dia me comentaban sobre las medias 20 y 70, igual tiene que ver ienso:



aquí somos más de 40cm de media..... ::


----------



## pollastre (28 Feb 2013)

nombre dijo:


> el otro dia me comentaban sobre las medias 20 y 70, igual tiene que ver ienso:




Medias.

Créame. Va a ser que no. :fiufiu:::


----------



## nombre (28 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> aquí somos más de 40cm de media..... ::




como luis era usuario de graficos 1h, igual con medias y rebotes es algo mistico, quien sabe ::


----------



## nombre (28 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Medias.
> 
> Créame. Va a ser que no. :fiufiu:::





ese caso hice yo, haste que lo he leido en pag anterior y me quedado ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Feb 2013)

Se ha hecho oficial..... ya no tenemos papa


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2013)

Hay que ponerse largo en hostias..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2013)

hijos de puta en la junta de accionistas de bankia!!!!
Reclamando su dinero a grito pelao!!! Que no son accionistas minoritarios, que son ahorradores!! Dicen que son estafados!!!!!!

Si hubieran ganado pasta calladitos como putas. Anda y que no estarían en el bar con el palillo entre los dientes fardando que iban a trincar un 8% de dividendos.

Cojones ya coño!

Que presenten demandas contra los que se inventaron las cuentas de Bankia. ¿¿Pero reclamar la pasta?? For pavor!!!!


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2013)

Lo de bankia lo sabía hasta el que asó la manteca 8:

Se han quemado y ahora duele.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo de bankia lo sabía hasta el que asó la manteca 8:
> 
> Se han quemado y ahora duele.



El cimbrel de Pandoro es como la espada de Thoros de Myr. Para las ocasiones especiales, como sin duda lo profanación del ojal de esta clase de himberzoreh, se envuelve el nabo en llamas.


----------



## pollastre (28 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El cimbrel de Pandoro es como la espada de Thoros de Myr. Para las ocasiones especiales, como sin duda lo profanación del ojal de esta clase de himberzoreh, se envuelve el nabo en llamas.




Muy freak....

Muy freak.

Respect.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Feb 2013)

posible pandorada usana

VIX en verde y SP muy verde


----------



## nombre (28 Feb 2013)

he estado a un pelo de entrar en maximo, pero es el mejor dia del año para irse de paseo.

2h 16m para recortes automaticos, se descuenta que no lo van a permitir


----------



## pollastre (28 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> posible pandorada usana




Me placería y me complacería 

No por nada. No tengo ninguna posición en juego ni interés económico; pero sí es cierto que no veo ninguna lógica en el tirón alcista de ayer-hoy. 

Si esto demostrase ser un fake, me quedaría _algo_ más satisfecho. Por el contrario, si la semana que viene nos vamos al 7K9, seguramente bajaría al bar para acabar con las reservas de Barbadillo, mientras sostengo una calavera en mi mano izquierda e intercambio con ella pensamientos acerca de lo divino y de lo humano.

Fallar el timing es razonable en este negocio. Fallar la dirección y el alcance del swing es inaceptable.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

los 9400 no los veremos en años , eso metanselo bien en la cabeza ejpertitos :rolleye:

sigan con sus nivelitoh y sus sistemah IA


----------



## nombre (28 Feb 2013)

Holanda, abandona a Finlandia y Alemania. Pide medidas expansivas. 

Menudo peponazo el dia que alemania pase a ser interesado y de el brazo a torcer :fiufiu:


----------



## tarrito (28 Feb 2013)

coniiooo Pandoro! un honor conocerle en persona


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

no teneis ni gota de coñocimiento :fiufiu:

no sabeis lo que se cuece , larguistas abandonad toda esperanza , el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## pollastre (28 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los 9400 no los veremos en años , eso metanselo bien en la cabeza ejpertitos :rolleye:
> 
> sigan con sus nivelitoh y sus sistemah IA





Se hace Ud. acreedor de mi atención, Gatencio.

Lo que Ud. pierde en estulticia, lo gana en persistencia. Cierto y verdad que Ud. no tiene [demuestra públicamente tener] ni puta idea, mas no obstante ahí sigue, impasible el ademán - que dirían por ahí -, inasequible al desaliento - que diría yo - , a pesar de que medio mundo - tres cuartos del hilo HVEI35 - se descojona en sus mismas narices.

Yo debo cuestionarme... ¿qué le motiva?.. ¿es el interés económico? Si es así, ¿quién le paga?

Porque, hoyga, ocho horas al día diciendo gilipollleces tienen un precio. Incluso para un aparente indigente mental como Ud.

Cabe, pues, la posibilidad de que lo haga sin esperar contraparte económica. Simplemente por "vacilar a estos del HVEI35".

Pero.... joder, Gatencio.... seamos serios, lleva meses - quizás años - dando por el culo. Tan insondables son sus ansias de protagonismo, que le llevan a mantener una ficción plurianual en un foro de internet?

Debo admitir que sus motivaciones - sean las que fueren - están más allá de mi entendimiento. No obstante lo cual, y a fuer de ser sincero con Ud., debo confesarle que sólo albergo dos posibilidades al respecto de su persona:

a) o es Ud. un completo zumbao, y está Ud. como un rebaño

b) o es Ud. un completo imbécil, en cuyo caso siéntase libre de seguir iluminándonos con su concupiscencia. Faltaría plus.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

ni " a" ni "b" mas bien todo lo contrario :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

quieres insultar a un troll ? 

hasta para eso hace falta cerebro


----------



## FranR (28 Feb 2013)

Le han debido poner internet en la garita, ahora postea con más frecuencia y a todas horas.

Cuidado no le pillen, que postear en foros pone en peligro la seguridad de su centro. A ver si le van a rescindir el contratito!


----------



## TenienteDan (28 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> a) o es Ud. un completo zumbao, y está Ud. como un rebaño
> 
> b) o es Ud. un completo imbécil, en cuyo caso siéntase libre de seguir iluminándonos con su concupiscencia. Faltaría plus.



Será el CM que tenemos asignado al hilo :


----------



## FranR (28 Feb 2013)

No te escondas que te veo...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

cuando sepais lo que yo se a lo mejor tambien podreis llegar a insultarme pezkeñines , hay estos superhombres :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2013)

Te cagas


----------



## pollastre (28 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> quieres insultar a un troll ?
> 
> hasta para eso hace falta cerebro




Nah.

Quiero conocer las motivaciones de un troll, no insultarle.

La psicología es parte fundamental del trading. Empiezas por sonreir ante esa idea - esto es una flipada, a mí no me afecta, yo sólo vengo a ganar platita - , y pocos años después te soprendes a tí mismo estudiando tratados sobre psicología, y adaptando tu psique a niveles que antes ni siquiera considerabas.

Así que, psicológicamente, me interesa un tipo triste como tú. No deja de ser fascinante la tristeza de tu actuación cotidiana (ojo, que no digo tu vida, que no la conozco). 

Digo, y digo bien, tu actuación cotidiana. 

Honestamente, ¿qué aportas al conjunto global? ¿Unas risas?

Si fueras humorista, al menos cobrarías por ello, y sería un empleo muy digno.

Pero tú....

... _take no offense_, pero tengo ciertas dificultades para encuadrarte en alguna especie productiva para el resto del planeta.


----------



## Felix (28 Feb 2013)

Pues como le paguen a 20c post este llena el deposito del tio gilito en dos tardes.


----------



## tarrito (28 Feb 2013)

bueno señores/as

voy cargando la escopeta poleadora ... no se demoren mucho en abrir nuevo hilo que mañana me toca madrugar


----------



## J-Z (28 Feb 2013)

MV es un inmigrante ilegal peruano que vive en madrit en una chabola, por la noche se prostituye junto a su gran hamijo pandoro para pagarse la internec y por el día es trader de HEXITO y vasila 3k en este hilo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2013)




----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (28 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Se hace Ud. acreedor de mi atención, Gatencio.
> 
> Lo que Ud. pierde en estulticia, lo gana en persistencia. Cierto y verdad que Ud. no tiene [demuestra públicamente tener] ni puta idea, mas no obstante ahí sigue, impasible el ademán - que dirían por ahí -, inasequible al desaliento - que diría yo - , a pesar de que medio mundo - tres cuartos del hilo HVEI35 - se descojona en sus mismas narices.
> 
> ...



Le cito para resaltar lo que en mi opinión es la clave del asunto.
El señor Jato sabe que da por culo. Que en el fondo, por muchas risas que genere, molesta.
Y eso es motivo suficiente para muchas personas.
Sin acritud para con el Jato ni para con Usté faltaría mas.


----------



## pollastre (28 Feb 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Le cito para resaltar lo que en mi opinión es la clave del asunto.
> El señor Jato sabe que da por culo. Que en el fondo, por muchas risas que genere, molesta.
> Y eso es motivo suficiente para muchas personas.
> Sin acritud para con el Jato ni para con Usté faltaría mas.




Ustec aboga, pues, por la hipótesis de la llamada de atención consciente.... es decir, la hipótesis de la vida vacua, triste y estéril, que esperamos llenar en un foro anónimo.

Terribles declaraciones, si ese fuera el caso :: 

Digamos que Gatencio no saldría demasiado bien parado en su valoración de la situación.

Y eso que yo estaba intentando contenerme hasta que empezasen los cubatas de Bulldog ::::


----------



## FranR (28 Feb 2013)

Por ahí andan los tiros, empieza como una diversión pasajera convirtiéndose en argumento onanista, llenando un vacío interior que ni pandoro logra saciar.


----------



## tarrito (28 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ustec aboga, pues, por la hipótesis de la llamada de atención consciente.... es decir, la hipótesis de la vida vacua, triste y estéril, que esperamos llenar en un foro anónimo.
> 
> Terribles declaraciones, si ese fuera el caso ::
> 
> ...



a ver! tengo peli a la 22:15 pero si se pone usted a repartir estopa con grados de más en el cuerpo, me quedo por aquí :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ustec aboga, pues, por la hipótesis de la llamada de atención consciente.... es decir, la hipótesis de la vida vacua, triste y estéril, que esperamos llenar en un foro anónimo.
> 
> Terribles declaraciones, si ese fuera el caso ::
> 
> ...



A mi no me preocupa lo más mínimo el jato, en cambio que usted confunda chuepes con fever tree tribula mi espiritu.....:fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

bueno señores me voy a dormir , hay que recuperar fuerzas para seguir troleando y ujtedeh para seguir preguntandose que es lo que motiva a MV , seguid asi y no sereis tipos tristes


----------



## tarrito (28 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno señores me voy a dormir , hay que recuperar fuerzas para seguir troleando y ujtedeh para seguir preguntandose que es lo que motiva a MV , seguid asi y no sereis tipos tristes



no onvre no! que hoy es "28F Asidie a don Jato" ::


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2013)

Que candor de velas en USA...

*Guanizado EPIC!!*


----------



## Felix (28 Feb 2013)

SrP revise el correo antes de liarse a cubatas.


----------



## pollastre (28 Feb 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> a ver! tengo peli a la 22:15 pero si se pone usted a repartir estopa con grados de más en el cuerpo, me quedo por aquí :Aplauso:





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mi no me preocupa lo más mínimo el jato, en cambio que usted confunda chuepes con fever tree tribula mi espiritu.....:fiufiu:




Marditohs..... duérmanse tranquilos, que en estos momentos abandono nuestro querido HVEI35 y pongo en el proyector el bluray de Tron:Legacy, que llevo queriendo ver desde hace algún tiempo.

Algunos dicen que es digno sucesor... otros que no llega a la suela de los zapatos....

Veremos... veremos.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Feb 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos estan condenados , solo hay que ver donde empezamos :Baile:



bueno me apunto un ultimo yalodeciayo y me voy pa la camita , es que no estais a lo que debeis estar ejpertitos :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Feb 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que candor de velas en USA...
> 
> *Guanizado EPIC!!*



Que sutileza. ¿Que hoy tocaba cerrar en 1512? Pos ale, pabajo! ::


----------



## tarrito (28 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Marditohs..... duérmanse tranquilos, que en estos momentos abandono nuestro querido HVEI35 y pongo en el proyector el bluray de Tron:Legacy, que llevo queriendo ver desde hace algún tiempo.
> 
> Algunos dicen que es digno sucesor... otros que no llega a la suela de los zapatos....
> 
> Veremos... veremos.



ok, ok

me voy a ver la peli pero con la tablet (tapatalk) al lado


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que sutileza. ¿Que hoy tocaba cerrar en 1512? Pos ale, pabajo! ::



Estaban provocando. 

Tarjeta roja y expulsión.


----------



## vermer (28 Feb 2013)

qué cabroncetes sois con el pobre Gatencio  . Mi apuesta es que es parte del negocio. No digo ná y lo digo tó...

Eso sí, no te pongas pelma colega, que lo mucho harta. Sobre todo cuando la gente está nerviosa con sus dinerines en el aire y buscan la voz de los killers del hilo. Así que a seguir el ritmo de trabajo de la pacha mama, que sino vamos a pensar que eres de Móstoles o de Sabadell (bastante probale, por cierto). Y entonces sí que van a volar los guantazos.

Calopez, digo yo que este hilo no es como el resto. So, respect.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Marditohs..... duérmanse tranquilos, que en estos momentos abandono nuestro querido HVEI35 y pongo en el proyector el bluray de Tron:Legacy, que llevo queriendo ver desde hace algún tiempo.
> 
> Algunos dicen que es digno sucesor... otros que no llega a la suela de los zapatos....
> 
> Veremos... veremos.



ya podia llegar a la suela de los zapatos


----------



## Krim (28 Feb 2013)

Toma!! Toma pandorada!!


----------



## paulistano (28 Feb 2013)

Me cagonla leche!!

Ya me han jodido, quería soltar las Gamesas compradas el martes!!!


----------



## paulistano (28 Feb 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Me cagonla leche!!
> 
> Ya me han jodido, quería soltar las Gamesas compradas el martes!!!




Maestro, no se preocupe...hoy Gamesa ha publicado resultados con un powerpoint muy bueno y sin duda se disparará en la sesión de mañana:Aplauso:











:XX::XX::XX: Perdón, perdón...pero están que si jato arriba jato abajo....tengan dos tazas!!!::

Mr. P me ha dado envidia, voy a por una Bulldog:Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (28 Feb 2013)

Al menos hay gente que saca utilidad a las oficinas de Bankia


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iop2b3oq1O0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Al menos hay gente que saca utilidad a las oficinas de Bankia
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iop2b3oq1O0&feature=youtube_gdata_player



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/398598-anuncio-de-pobrecitos-banqueros.html


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Feb 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Marditohs..... duérmanse tranquilos, que en estos momentos abandono nuestro querido HVEI35 y pongo en el proyector el bluray de Tron:Legacy, que llevo queriendo ver desde hace algún tiempo.
> 
> Algunos dicen que es digno sucesor... otros que no llega a la suela de los zapatos....
> 
> Veremos... veremos.



Hoy prefiero ver big bang theory


----------



## LoboDeMar (28 Feb 2013)

Entro:
- saludo con la patita
- reitero que osfó y oslef a muchos de este hilo, bursátilmente hablando, se entiende, porque soy menos pobre de lo que sería de no seguiros. No gano mucho, pero cada vez pierdo menos 
- os recuerdo que éste es un foro community-managed (costumbres de calopez y tal), así que no os cebéis mucho con el probecico de MV Le Grand.


Y me voy, sin tiempo apenas para nada más, como casi siempre.


----------



## jopitxujo (28 Feb 2013)

http://www.jamesonnotodofilmfest.com/cortos.html?id=cw5125fcd7785ef


----------



## Janus (28 Feb 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Como lo ve maestro?
> 
> Petados cortos y largos, esta vela de las 16h todavía pudiera ser buen velon. Pa mi que nos tienen asi hasta que anuncien techo



Lo de maestro será por otro  yo soy un humilde peón en los mercados que huelo las dentelladas porque alguna llevo en la pierna.

Ya habéis visto como el SP ha marcado claramente sus cartas en el cierre de las 22:00.

Es un aviso a tener en mente. Nada más.


----------



## LCIRPM (28 Feb 2013)

Buen video, y buen guiski.

Y mañana ¿caeremos el abismo?


----------



## Janus (28 Feb 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> es el sp500 ??
> 
> cuál ?



Yo siempre hablo de SP o explicito en DAX. El IBEX, poco o menos que poco.

Hoy han enseñado algún que otro "tirito"intencionado sobre los trades que manejan en el índice SP.


----------



## Janus (28 Feb 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hijos de puta en la junta de accionistas de bankia!!!!
> Reclamando su dinero a grito pelao!!! Que no son accionistas minoritarios, que son ahorradores!! Dicen que son estafados!!!!!!
> 
> Si hubieran ganado pasta calladitos como putas. Anda y que no estarían en el bar con el palillo entre los dientes fardando que iban a trincar un 8% de dividendos.
> ...



Oiga usted, muestre un respecto por esas personas tan convencidas en sus principios.

Fui a la junta de accionistas con 100 euros ofreciendo dos céntimos por acción (para comprársela) y nadie me vendió. Decían que valen al menos 30 céntimos. Tendré que ir al mercado a comprarlas a 1 céntimo :


----------



## Janus (28 Feb 2013)

En First Solar hay que andarse con cuidado. Los trades buenos se podían hacer bien buscando rebote pero ahora está dominado por la volatilidad. Se exigen unos stops inasumibles para un bolsillo prudente. Mejor esperar a que se defina.

Esto puede tirar hacia arriba como un cohete pero también hundirse si el SP se pone bravo.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Feb 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Al menos hay gente que saca utilidad a las oficinas de Bankia
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iop2b3oq1O0&feature=youtube_gdata_player



es lo más ridículo que he visto en tiempo (se parten de la risa hasta cuando les roban) :8:


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> es lo más ridículo que he visto en tiempo (se parten de la risa hasta cuando les roban) :8:



Estamos haciendo historia .Que pensara alemania,suiza o eeuu al ver que 19000 mill solo sirven para cantar bulerias Spain is different. Estas cosas no se ven ni en el tercer mundo


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estamos haciendo historia.Que pensara alemania,suiza o eeuu al ver que 19000 mill solo sirven para cantar bulerias Spain is different. Estas cosas no se ven ni en los paises del tercer mundo




se lleva en los genes una pena, la guerra de Cuba termino el 12 agosto de 1898, al día siguiente los madrileños sacaron sus mejores " galas" ( los que podían ) y se fueron a disfrutar de un hermoso día de toros una forma de guardar respecto a los caídos, muy respetable ( las guerras se ganan o pierden )

me pongo de mala hostia, esos soldados defendieron lo que mejor sabían o podían *territorio español, tu país* y fue una
bonita forma de honrar su sacrificio


----------



## nombre (1 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo de maestro será por otro  yo soy un humilde peón en los mercados que huelo las dentelladas porque alguna llevo en la pierna.
> 
> Ya habéis visto como el SP ha marcado claramente sus cartas en el cierre de las 22:00.
> 
> Es un aviso a tener en mente. Nada más.





Usted humirde peon y yo limpiabotas 


De las cartas de SP me quedo con lo dicho por Bernanke:
"- No hay una estrategia de salida de la política monetaria expansiva actual, probablemente habrá que hacerla pronto
- Enviaremos un montón de información al mercado para que pueda anticiparlo"

Miedo me dan, mientras tanto que alguien habra Marzo y me apunte la Pole :


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2013)

Why Argentina will default in 2013 | Felix Salmon

Viene a decir que el juez que conoce de la causa por 1.400 millones de Elliot Asociates contra Argentina, será el que declare este mismo año el default del país. Por pura cabezonada de todo el mundo y en la todo el mundo va a perder.


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> se lleva en los genes una pena, la guerra de Cuba termino el 12 agosto de 1898, al día siguiente los madrileños sacaron sus mejores " galas" ( los que podían ) y se fueron a disfrutar de un hermoso día de toros una forma de guardar respecto a los caídos, muy respetable ( las guerras se ganan o pierden )
> 
> me pongo de mala hostia, esos soldados defendieron lo que mejor sabían o podían *territorio español, tu país* y fue una
> bonita forma de honrar su sacrificio



Este pais siempre se ha caracterizado por los contrastes de su gente ...Por cierto gracias a otro forero ya sabemos los titulos que piensa emitir bankia...1,5 billones de acciones (record mundial) Que vamos a entrar en el guinnes, donde puedo comprar el libro??


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=398716


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2013)

...deleted...


edito...que MM se ha adelantado

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...13-pepon-a-asomar-gacela-acaba-de-soltar.html


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Mar 2013)

alguien abrió ya Marzo


----------

